#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-11
<Skrzyp> Szatan, http://forum.windowsmx.pl/kawaly-t2509-20.html <= ruskie kaway, cos dla ciebie
<Skrzyp> unikaty
<winter> \o/
<Matan[M]> bry
<Skrzyp> ziaff
<Matan[M]> ma ktoś z was keya do bedy heroesa 6? jak ktoś ma na zbyciu może mi przesłać na query?
<Wizard> cześć
<winter> o/
<spass> \o
<pure> cześć!
<pure> Kurde robie skomplikowaną operację.
<Wizard> jakąż to?
<pure> Kopiuje partycje linux na inny dysk.
<pure> lepszy :)
<Wizard> okropnie skomplikowane
<pure> właśnie usunołem partycje windowsa ( 192gb)
<pure> i kopiuje w wosle miejsce Linuxa ze swapem 79gb.
<Wizard> akurat będziesz miał miejsce, żeby słownik doinstalować :|
<Wizard> po co ci taki swap?! :o
<pure> No widzisz ;)>
<pure> Instalator się pluł o niego.
<Wizard> no bo pewnie tyle nie da się obsłużyć
<pure> nie chciał Xubuntu kontynuować instalacji bez swapa.....
<Wizard> lol, jak to nie chciał?
<pure> no nie chciał
<Wizard> przecież to tylko informacja jest, bez swapa też się da
<pure> to zrobiłem mu swap 1gb i niech spada ;P
<Matan[M]> pure: "usunołem" hłe hłe
<pure> ale DALEJ było ciemnie.
<Wizard> chyba, że masz 500MB ramu, czy coś
<pure> mniejsza...
<Wizard> ubiquity jest nieźle napisany, jak na produkt cannonicala
<pure> powiedzcie mi , jaką komenda instaluję grub na nowy dysk?
<pure> bo wiem że komendę się wydaje z live cd.
<Wizard> pewnie grub-install
<Wizard> ale poczytaj jeszcze mana, bo na grubie2 się nie znam
<pure> czyli grub install /dev/sdb/ ?
<Wizard> przeczytałeś mana?
<pure> nie , man grub2?
<Wizard> wygląda na to, że tak
<Wizard> ale nie biorę odpowiedzialności
<Wizard> jakie polecenie przed chwilą ci podałem?
<Wizard> :>
<pure> "Brak podręcznika dla grub/grub2
<Wizard> bo miałeś grub-install przeczytać
<Wizard> boże
<pure> a.. xD
<Wizard> jak chodziłem do szkoły, to czytanie ze zrozumieniem było w podstawówce
<Wizard> widać za ciężkie było, bo teraz na maturze jest
<Wizard> foch
<winter> z przytupem
<Wizard> ;)
<winter> Wizard: bo takie podejście masz do ludzi
<Wizard> i pewnie się nie zmieni :)
<Wizard> ale myślisz, że złe?
<winter> nie wiem czy złe
<winter> jedyne w swoim rodzaju
<Wizard> przychodzą tu jacyś windziarze i myślą, że jak potrafią usunąć katalog z command.com, to wyhakują pentagon (jak to ktoś ładnie napisał ostatnio)
<Wizard> a tymczasem nie potrafią nawet przeczytać tego, co instalator wypisuje
<Wizard> xubuntu mu nie pozwoliło się bez swapa zainstalować
<Wizard> nowość jakaś ;)
 * winter pracuje na xp od 2 miesięcy
<Wizard> i jak idzie z pentagonem?
<lisu> powitać
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<winter> znalzłem dowody a istnienie UFO!
<winter> lisu: o/
<lisu> winter: patrzyłeś w lustro?
<Wizard> statystycznie ufo jest dość prawd.. rotfl
<Wizard> lisu, ochlapałem se klawiaturę herbatą przez ciebie
<winter> lisu: nie, wypadł mi ufoludek wczoraj z odbytu
<winter> Wizard: nie ufo tylko pozaziemskiej inteligencji
<winter> chociarz patrząc tak na was to na ziemi jej nie ma
<winter> chociaż*
<Wizard> ;)
<lisu> winter: ty ciągle uważasz, ze na ziemi jest inteligencja? z moich obserwacji wynika raczej jej brak.
<Wizard> nie pykło ci to zdanie
<winter> dyleksja. mogę poprawiać ten błąd 1000 razy a i tak i\się pomylę w końcu
<Wizard> nawet się nie przyznawaj :>
<winter> hm?
<Wizard> widocznie za mało razy dostałeś od matki pasem
<winter> lol.
<lisu> winter: to jak zapamiętuszesz komendy basha?
<winter> przemoc w rodzinie
<lisu> notesik?
<winter> lisu: używam dużo taba
<Wizard> i koki
<winter> lol.
<winter> nie brałem nigdy kokainy i nie zamierzam
<winter> ale opium bym spróbował
<winter> morfina+kodeina
<Wizard> no co ty? do gimnazjum nie chodziłeś?
<winter> w gimnazjum trafka i spid były
<Wizard> wątpię, żeby się tu znalazł ktoś, kto nie chodził
 * lisu woli tradycyjnie czystą/piwko
<winter> BlessJah chyba nie chodził
<Wizard> BlessJah to ma z 16 lat
<winter> i bastemilo bo chyba jest starsza odemnie a ja pierwszy rocznik jestem
<Wizard> na ja nie chodziłem
<Wizard> lisu, chodziłeś?
<lisu> skąd, nie splamił bym się tym.
<winter> dobra czas na mnie, wyginam do urzędu
<lisu> nawet jakbym musiał, to bym miał większość 'enek'
<winter> potem kupię nowy telefon i kartę sieciową :->
<lisu> winter: kup mi telefon :)
<winter> lisu: nie stać mnie
<winter> idę
<winter> o/
<lisu> szkoda, bo musze zmienic, za długo juz mam, nie zmieniałem telefonu ... chyba ze 6 albo i 8 lat
 * lisu niucha po allegro
<Matan[M]> albo kablem od kk
<Matan[M]> fuu
<Matan[M]> wrong window
<lisu> kurde zawsze zastanawiałem się czemu na to okno mówią, a nie np ramka, obszar, program...
<Wizard> tak się przyjęło
<Wizard> wiesz, w x11 wszystko jest oknem
<lisu> okna to są w Windows
<lisu> Wizard: no w sumie
<lisu> kurde spodobał mi się htc desire hd
<lisu> droga frańca
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> nie kupiłbym chyba telefonu z androidem
<tar-gz> Cześć
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/5,80829,9916270,Tusk_i_Barroso_przy_piwie__ZDJECIA_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6b6jpug> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> to jest życie!
<Wizard> chyba zostanę premierem
<tar-gz> Wizard: czemu byś nie kupił?
<Wizard> a ić
<Wizard> walą do tego jakieś gówniane nakładki i potem muli
<Wizard> albo jest mega niewygodny, bo chinole myślą, że jak się animuje i mruga, to jest fajne
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Wizard: jakiego DE używasz?
<Wizard> gnome3
<tar-gz> Zadowolony?
<Wizard> tak, mam na dwóch kompach
<tar-gz> Wydaje się być ciekawe
<Wizard> wreszcie linux ma coś innowacyjnego, przemyślanego i nieźle napisanego
<tar-gz> Nie na mojego złomka
<Wizard> no nie wiem, na puderniczce asusa chodzi dobrze
<Wizard> a tam jest jakiś śmieszny atom i chyba 2GB ramy
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Ja mam Atoma i 1Gb Ram ;-D
<tar-gz> Dzisiaj się ździwiłem KDE4 płynniej chodzi na openSuse niż na Kubuntu.
<Wizard> nie wróżę kde różowej przyszłośći
<Wizard> szczególnie znając mniej więcej podejście nokii i plany co do qt5
<lisu> tar-gz: jak tam z zależnościami w suśle? dalej takie cyrki robią jak za czaspów 9.x
<lisu> ?
<Wizard> ale suse ma rpmy :/
<Wizard> rpmy są dla dziewczyn
<tar-gz> Czy ja wiem
<lisu> swego czasu bawiłem sie susłem, ale tylko zeby zobaczyc czy jest warte świeczki, ale jak na wstępie po instalacji zacząłem aktualizować, to błędami sypało, aż czerwono było
<Wizard> ja miałem kiedyś suse, dawno temu
<Wizard> było całkiem przyjemne
<Wizard> suse 7.0 to było, jeszcze gdzieś mam płytki
<lisu> ja mam 9 z oryginalnym nadrukiem od novella
<Wizard> no, ale ja ogólnie lubiłem dystrybucje z kde1
<lisu> ba, nawet kde 3.x jest też dość ciekawe, ale jednak jakoś wole gnome
<lisu> kurde, pamietam jak knoppixa z kde odpaliłem z live dawno temu, kurde szybko chodziło, ładne, cały sprzet mi wykryło dość zgrabnie
<Wizard> lisu, wiesz co, przez te parę lat co używam linucha nie ruszyło się prawie nic
<Wizard> co ma ubuntu natty, czego nie było kiedyś?
<lisu> to było jeszcze na jajku 2.4 jesli sie nie myle, teraz to jajo przerośnięte i powolne
<Wizard> przykład - moje pierwsze distro - corel linux
<lisu> Wizard: ma lepszą obsługę sprzętu, czego kiedyś nie było.
<Wizard> no i chyba tyle
<lisu> Wizard: no i większe wymagania ramu
<Wizard> chociaż na tym corelu działało mi wszystko, łącznie z plujką hp
<Wizard> na 64MB kde1 chodziło bardzo ładnie
<lisu> ba, tylko jajo 2.4.x
<Wizard> w corelu było 2.0 z jakimś backportami z 2.2, iirc
<lisu> odpalałem swego czasu chyba debiana z jajem 2.6 na 48 ram, porażka jeśli chodzi o X
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> na tym samym sprzecie odpalałem 2.4 i xy mozna powiedziec 'płynnie' chodziły w porównaniu do 2.6
<Wizard> ja w grudniu sobie na 10 rocznicę odpaliłem tego corela na nowym kompie ojca
<Wizard> prażył!
<Wizard> aż mi się łezka w oku zakręciła
 * lisu oskryptował sobie robienie kawy :)
<tar-gz> Zastanawiam się czy arch  będzie płynniej  chodził  na 1.6Ghz i 1Gb RAM z KDE4 czy Gnome3
<lisu> niebędzie
<lisu> mam taki sprzęt i gnome2.3x chodzi tak sobie
<tar-gz> To dziwne,
<tar-gz> PCLOS z KDe4 chodził  dobrze
<tar-gz> Wczoraj open suse z terminalem i bez efektów zasysało 200MBram
<lisu> tyle ze tam mam tyle usług, ze lekko licząc 40% zasobów usługi jedzą
 * lisu jeszcze sie nie obudził, moze kawa postawi na nogi
<Wizard> nie ma sensu instalować takich distrów
<lisu> e tam, zeby sprawdzic tylko to jest sens
<lisu> ale na stałe... to tylko te sprawdzone, które rozwijane są
<lisu> mmm, dobra kawusia
<tar-gz> lisu: stałe sprawdzone czyli które?
<lisu> główne, czyli debian/suse/red hat (ale juz chyba pod nazwa fedory rozwijany)
<lisu> tar-gz: a nie jakieś pcklinlinux albo linklik czy inne
<tar-gz> lisu: no chyba, że koziolinux
<lisu> no
<DaZ> jest niepisane prawo, które pozwala wspominać o koziolinuksie tylko raz na szesc miesiecy
<DaZ> musisz opuscić dom wielkiego brata, za złamanie zasad >:
<lisu> dobra ide poniuchać przy serwerach, bo nieustawiłem sobie raportów czy pokopiowało mi wszystko na weekendzie
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Layla..
<Mamut> ?????
<DaZ> tyle pytań
<tar-gz> i żadnych odpowiedzi
<Wizard> wiesz, tak to jest, jak się jest ostatnim Mamutem i okazuje się, że ze słoniem nie można mieć potomstwa
<tar-gz> Wizard: btw. Fedorke masz?
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> nie mam fedorki
<Wizard> nie lubię
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o/
<tar-gz> Wizard: ubu?
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Wizard> a co innego? :)
<Wizard> frdora jest nadziabana jakimś badziewiem w stulu selinux i mnóstwem innych zbędnych rzeczy
<tar-gz> ;-)
<Wizard> poza tym, nie po to się staram o opa tutaj, żeby się bawić w jakieś śmieszne distra
<Dreadlish> że w fedorze jest nasrane to normalne
<Dreadlish> kto normalny daje networkmanagera w base?
<Dreadlish> to już nawet w ubu można wywalić to cholerstwo
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: dalej jesteś arch userem?
<Wizard> dobra, starczy o innych dystrybucjach
<tar-gz> ;-)
<DaZ> starczy to je uwjont >:
<lisu> urwać nać
<lisu> jak nie zrobisz tego samemu to samo sie nie zrobi
<lisu> piepszony ntbackup zrobił kopie, ale pliku nie idzie za ciula odczytać i zweryfikować
<gjm> Bry
<tar-gz> gjm \o/
<Wizard> lisu, co ja mówiłem o windows? że jest protezą?
<Quintasan> Dobry
<gjm> Zły
<Dreadlish> gjm: o/
<Dreadlish> kwadratowy normalnie
<gjm> ehe
<winter> urząd prawie załatwiony
<tar-gz> Spać mi się chce ...
<gjm> Dreadlish: i co, szel leży?
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie wiem
<gjm> i urwałeś mi konto na deadzie ;(
<Dreadlish> jak urwałem
<gjm> ni ma
<Dreadlish> przecio ja ci konta na deadzie nie robiłem
<Dreadlish> ja ci na sunie robiłem
<gjm> ty, fakt
<gjm> ale też chyba nie ma
<Dreadlish> już sie bootuje
<Dreadlish> już zbootował
<gjm> refuse
<winter> Dreadlish stawia serwery :-D
<Wizard> klękajcie narody
<gjm> częściej kładzie niż stawia ale okej
<gjm> bastetmilo: :)
<TheNumb> Dajcie adres to zrobię mu roota (:
<bastetmilo> gjm :)
<gjm> TheNumb: są tacy co dają od razu hasła, nie Dreadlish/ :)
<TheNumb> :3
<Wizard> Dreadlish, to ja też chcę takiego shella
<gjm> TheNumb: http://www.defense.gov/
<Wizard> na czym te serwery stawiasz?
<gjm> masz
<Wizard> na arch może? :>
<winter> bastetmilo: chodziłaś do gimnazjum
<winter> ?
<gjm> winter: fribeesde
<bastetmilo> winter: w życiu.
<TheNumb> freesbeebsd?
<winter> bastetmilo: tak też myślałem
<gjm> TheNumb: FreeBSD?
<TheNumb> frisbeebsd
<gjm> frikbeede
<winter> freesbie to livecd na bsd
<TheNumb> Dobra, idę trollować w tf2.
<Wizard> no, idź
<lisu> i tak to bywa, raz pęknie kopia, raz... nie
<lisu> kurde musze zostać po robocie i kopie robić z serwerów, niech to szlag
<lisu> http://nt.interia.pl/wiadomosci/news/oto-przyszlosc-ekranow-dotykowych,1666236
<lisu> ... już to widzę, będzie można gołą dupe dotykać przez ekran... firmy z branży XXX juz kase liczą... hehe
<Wizard> interia to na bank wiarygodne źródło informacji
<lisu> Wizard: interia jeszcze ujdzie, ale wp i onet to juz porażka, ja nie wiem, czy oni tam w ogóle mają coś takiego jak słownik języka polskiego? Rozumiem literówka, 2, ale nie w co drugim zdaniu!
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> to samo na gazeta.pl
<Wizard> internetowa prasa w tym kraju ryje mordą dno
<Wizard> a bbc zlikwidowało polską wersję dość dawno temu :S
<Wizard> widocznie wiadomości na poziomie nie interesowały nikogo
<Wizard> lepiej jest czytać o cyckach wokalistki, która od lat bryluje w telewizji a wydała 1 płytę
<pure> cześć, już po operacji dyskowej
<gjm> widocznie pzoiom kraju nie wystarczy do tworzenia o nim informacji na poziomie
<Wizard> pure, część
<gjm> poziom*
<Wizard> w kraju nie jest tak źle
<Wizard> tylko ludzie mają dziwnie niskie wymagania
<pure> Wizard, cześć. Udało się mi nawet zwiększyć partycję "/" z 79gb do 629gb :)
<pure> Wizard, wszystko było w google.
<Wizard> no proszę
<Wizard> jak się chce, to można
<Wizard> tylko po co ci tai duży /?
<pure> winter, grub-install /dev/sdb , a potem grub-update :)
<pure> i reboot :)
<Wizard> pure, najlepiej na / dać z 6 - 10 GB (zależnie od potrzeb) a resztę wpakować w /home
<pure> ja mam wszystko w 1 :)
<spass> pure: kiepsko
<Wizard> to źle
<spass> zła taktyka
<Wizard> osobny /home to wygoda
<spass> reinstalka systemu i trza przenosić dane
<pure> osobny home przydaje się jak często zmienia się dystrybucje.
<Wizard> niekoniecznie
<Wizard> zawsze się przydaje
<gjm> dokładnie
<Wizard> można bezboleśnie zaorać system i postawić od nowa
<spass> inna sprawa że można quotę osobną ustawić
<Wizard> jak coś się spieprzy, to nie kombinujesz i siup
<Wizard> spass, a po co to komu na laptopie?
<pure> trudno :)  , teraz już po ptakach. Liczę że nie zaoram systemu :).
<gjm> nie mów hop
<pure> zresztą mam 3 dyski fizyczne, zawsze mogę przerzucić najważniejsze dane
<gjm> ale po co?
<pure> następnym razem zrobie osobny home
<gjm> + masz ochotę dostawić np. Arch'a
<gjm> osobny home, konfigi te same
<pure> No tak. :)
<pure> na tym dysku duuużo szybciej system chodzi :).
<pure> następnym razem rozpieszczę system i dam 40gb na / , i resztę w /home... :)
<gjm> 40 GB to za dużo na /
<gjm> dużo za dużo
 * spass by dyszkę dał
<Dreadlish> ?
<pure> dlaczego?
<Dreadlish> ja na / daje 10GB reszte na /home
<Dreadlish> czasem jeszcze /boot
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda6       7,6G  3,4G  3,8G  48% /
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda7       9,4G  2,7G  6,3G  31% /usr
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda1        69M   21M   45M  32% /boot
<Dreadlish> tyle
<gjm> pure: masz zamiar tyle instalować? albo mieć tony logów?
<gjm> wątpię
<Dreadlish> ja bym taki duży / podzielił na kilka systemół
<Dreadlish> systemów*
<pure> ja też , ale cóż... chwilowo muszę siedzieć na 1 partycji :). Kiedyś to się zmieni :P>
<gjm> pure: wiesz, ja mam 6 partycji
<gjm> i mi mało :)
<pure> no ja jedną :P.
<Dreadlish> [root@asus ~]# ls -l /dev/sda* | wc -l
<Dreadlish> 9
<pure> ale człowiek uczy się na błędach . teraz wiem że następny raz będzie to  / 20gb reszta w home
<Dreadlish> mam dwie partycje na drugi sys, a nie wiem co wsadzić
<gjm> AtariOS
<Dreadlish> pff
<winter> Dreadlish: /usr nie dajesz oddzielnie? ja
<winter> ja mam
<Dreadlish> winter: tu dałem
<winter> odzielnie /usr /var /tmp /boot /home
<Dreadlish> ja poprostu miałem takie freebsdowe zdupienie
<Dreadlish> że /usr na osobno
<Wizard> pure, 20GB to trochę sporo
<Wizard> system tyle nie potrzebuje
<pure> przyzwyczajenie z windows'a :)
<winter> na usr zazwyczaj daje 20gb, na boot 256mb, na home z 85, reszta po 10
<Dreadlish> ja sie spokojnie na pendrivie 4gb mieszcze z całym userlandem
<winter> na gentoo duże /usr się przydawało i tak partycja została
<pure> ja na Windows 7 dawałem zawszę jakieś 120gb na partycję C:\ , zawsze mi 20-30 giga luzu zostawało.
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> tylko?!
<Wizard> jezus maria
<winter> a i tak musiałem czyścić distfiles
<winter> pure: na win 7 partycja 30gb wystarczy a duże rzeczy trzymać na osobnej, większej partycji
<winter> zależy jeszcze jaki win7
<pure> Ultimate 64
<Dreadlish> 30gb spokojnie na wszystko wystarczy
<Dreadlish> na każdego wina
<winter> tak
<Dreadlish> mi na w7ux64 na 30gb zostaje mi jeszcze 10gb
<winter> ale jak instalujesz krowiaste aplikacje to lepiej na osobnej partycji
<Dreadlish> czyli wystarczająco na posrane nieczyszczące sie tempy
<winter> w ogóle zalecają, żeby całe dodatkowe oprogramowanie instalować na osobnej partycji
<pure> a na pingwinie temp = /tmp?
<Dreadlish> zalecają
<DaZ> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1072330/snapshot691.png
<DaZ> :f
<winter> jakieś sprawy z ichnim systemem plików, fragmentacja i takie tam
<Dreadlish> pure: tak
<Dreadlish> ta oni tam mają nasrane równo
<pure> Strasznie mały windows masz
<Dreadlish> DaZ: no u mnie też to gdzieś tak zajmuje
<DaZ> ną
<Wizard> kok
<Dreadlish> po kastracji :D
<Wizard> lol
<DaZ> lubie mój mały windows :f
<Wizard> ale to jest kilkunastoletni os
<DaZ> od razu kilkunasto
<pure> u mnie sam  katalog windows zajmuj 10giga
<Dreadlish> tylko dziesięcioletni ;d
<gjm> turbo edyszyn
<Dreadlish> tarbo ajdyszion
<pure> zajmował :D
<pure> bo go skasowałem d;
<DaZ> no jakies turbo ajdyszion
<DaZ> ale fajne to :f
<pure> ;P
<Dreadlish> coś aka minixp? :d
<pure> a próbował ktoś już Windows 98 z jąderkiem Win 2k?
<pure> ponoć fajnie chodzi na średncznych komputerach.
 * winter facepalms
<Dreadlish> da sie :D
<Dreadlish> szkoda mi tego średniowiecznego win98
<winter> dos
 * AaaA się mieści w netbooku z W7 na 32GB SSD ma 7GB OST i jeszcze parę GB wolnego
<Wizard> freedos ostatnio wydał jakąś nową wersję
<Wizard> ej, starczy tego
<pure> Spoko , mój kumpel był podniecony jak w szkole zobaczył Windows 98.... bo w domu ma 95... :D
<Wizard> :/
<DaZ> Dreadlish: jup
<DaZ> tylko bardziej mikro
<pure> Zastanawia mnie przyszłość ReactOS
<DaZ> i iso zajmuje ponizej stu chyba :f
<Wizard> nu ku*wa!
<winter> pure: to nie ma przyszłości
<winter> to już linux z wine jest 100 razy lepszy
<DaZ> jakąś tam ma
<winter> 1000 nawet
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej sie nie wiesza przy pierwszej lepszej okazji
<pure> :P
<winter> zresztą najwięcej tam nakodzili chyba ludzie od wine
<winter> jest tam taka lista
<winter> strata czasu
<Admc`> bo team reactos ciągnie libsy od wine
<Admc`> jest tylko kilka dllek co nie są kompatybilne
<Admc`> ludzie od reactos piszą tylko jądro i stery
<Wizard> stery? raczej api, żeby stery producentów działały :)
<pure> bawiłem się tym na virtualce, to nawet programy takie jak VLC player nie chcą się instalować , lub się rozjeżdżają.
<Wizard> a czego się spodziewałeś?
<Wizard> z resztą, chory pomysł to jest
<Admc`> Wizard: stery dołączone od razu do systemu, jakie jak sterownik do fat32
<Mamut> najciekawsze ze za iles tam lat chca osiagnac zgodnosc z win xp :D
<Admc`> chciałem napisać do ntfs ale zapomniałem że reactos nie obsługuje ntfs :D
<winter> nie w tym wymiarze
<pure> :D
<pure> W zasadzie Linux z Wine już wyprzedził XPeka :P
<Admc`> zresztą rzekomo windows 8 ma być ostatnim windowsem
<Admc`> pure: nie
<Admc`> jakby tak było to by wszystko co jest na xp działało
<pure> Admc`, ew. jest na równym
<Admc`> pure: LOL
<Wizard> ej, to ja wam coś powiem
<Admc`> to czemu np. GTA4 nie działa pod wine a pod XP działa?
<Wizard> #wine, #windows, #reactos
<Admc`> :P
<pure> Hmmm nie wiem :P.
<Dreadlish> kernel
<gjm> jajco
<Wizard> będą mi się tu nad protezami spuszczać
<Dreadlish> poprostu i tak nie wszystko jest zaimplementowane
<pure> ale wiem że działa Call of Duty Black Ops i Modern Warfare 2  :P. i Bad Company 2:D
<gjm> pure: sranie a nie granie
<Admc`> pure: kup sobie konsolę jak chcesz grać
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> jeszcze dodaj do tego kijowe sterowniki i masz bigos
<pure> Admc`, mam konsole :P
<pure> Admc`, XBOX360 :P.
<Dreadlish> xszrot360
<Admc`> Xbox ssie
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak ps3
<Mamut> NES ftw
<gjm> tak
<Admc`> popieram
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> nie mam, ale popieram
<Admc`> nesa nie miałem, miałem pegasusa
<Dreadlish> gdyby nintendo mogło zrobić takiego nesa na sterydach :D
<Admc`> Dreadlish: już był, Super NES
<pure> komodore wymiata :P.
<pure> 64
<Admc`> myślałem żeby sobie kupić pegasusa, ale po co
<Admc`> już lepiej pad na bluetooth
<Admc`> i na komórce :D
<pure> hehe ;d
<Admc`> bo na dotykowym ekanie trudno się gra
<Admc`> np. w mario
<Wizard> :S
<Dreadlish> nes za 150zł na allegro w sranie niewiadomojakim
<Admc`> Dreadlish: oryginalny nes czy pegasus?
<Dreadlish> Admc`: oryginał
<Admc`> O.o
<Dreadlish> jak mówie nes to nes
<Dreadlish> i napisałem "w stanie niewiadomojakim"
<Admc`> pewnie importowany czy coś
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> pewno
<Admc`> bo nie przypominam sobie żeby w polsce można było normalnie nesa kupić
<winter> m477: o/
<pure> O to zapytam jeszcze raz. jak przełączyć użytkownika , (bo w Xubuntu niema opcji 'Przełącz Użytkownika'  , tylko Wyloguj).
<Dreadlish> coś sie wysrało
<Wizard> pure, gdmflexiserver
<Wizard> pure, poza tym - jest jakieś menu sesji, czy coś taiego
<Wizard> można tam włączyć przełączanie uzytkownika
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem, czy jest domyślnie dodane do panela
<Dreadlish> jacekowski :D
<Dreadlish> też go wysrało
<Dreadlish> jakiś split był?
<pure> w " Sesja i Uruchamianie' tego niema.
<pure> ok , nie ważne , może kiedyś jakoś to odkryje.
<pure> Ciekawe ile jest takich osób jak ja :).
<lisu> pure utf
<pure> lisu, nie wiem jak zmienić w XChat
 * winter ogląda "the dark knight"
<lisu> `g utf xchat
<Przekliniak> lisu: XChat - IRC (chat) client for UNIX: <http://xchat.org/encoding.html>
<pure> `g utf xchat <? to mam wpisać? :P
<Przekliniak> pure: #fedora-pl @ Freenode - Forum Fedora.pl: <http://forum.fedora.pl/index.php?/topic/11057-fedora-pl-freenode/>
<pure> aa nie ważne ..
<pure> juz wiem :P. moment
<pure> teraz ok? . ęóąśłżźćń ?
<Szatan> pure: yep
<pure> juhu! :).
<Wilczek> Witajcie :) !
<amkrankruleuen> :>
<Skrzyp> pu-puk!
<Wilczek> amkrankruleuen: Pierwszy raz widzę, że coś napisałeś :D
<Admc`> kociak!
<amkrankruleuen> Wilczek: Obserwator ze mnie
<spass> podglądacz! ha!
<Wilczek> :)
<Wizard> pure, nie w sesja, tylko dodaj do panelu → menu sesji
<Wizard> jakoś tak
<Wizard> :/
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/RR06C.png
<Szatan> huh, dawno kde nie miałem
<Wizard> Szatan, coś okropnego
<pure> wo! Co to za Szatan FS? :D
<Szatan> Wizard: ale ni mam mysqla
<Wizard> Szatan, czad :S
<Wizard> tylko dzień budowania
<Wizard> ale luz
<Wizard> :)
<Szatan> Wizard: lol, niecałe 20 minut
<Wilczek> Stworzymy sfs - szatan file system, który będzie miotać plikami...
<Szatan> kde minimal KU**O!
<Wizard> Szatan, masz zły wpływ na młodzież
<Wizard> mhm, czad
<Wizard> jest to zawsze jakieś rozwiązanie
<Quintasan> Szatan: DeadBEEF?
<Wizard> tylko po co mi wm i panel zjadające gig ramu?
<Szatan> Quintasan: ya
<Quintasan> Wygląda foobarowsko
<Szatan> Wizard: 400 MB ramu tylko
<Szatan> na pustkowiu
<Quintasan> Qt czy GTK?
<gjm> Quintasan: gtk
<Szatan> Quintasan: GTK
<Quintasan> :/
<Szatan> Quintasan: MPD + Sonata?
<Skrzyp> Szatan, twoi kumple mnie dobijają
<Quintasan> Szatan: Nie, Amarok
<Skrzyp> Zasysam z torrentów win8 m3 build
<Quintasan> Ale mnie dobija swoją powolnością
<Szatan> Quintasan: masz kde?
<Skrzyp> a tu wyskakuje win7 :D
<Quintasan> Szatan: tak
<Szatan> Quintasan: poszukaj widgetu MOC
<Szatan> i zainstaluj MOC
<Skrzyp> a nie lepiej moc/ncmcpp/cmus ?
<Wizard> Korpiklaani - Runing with Wolves \o/
<Quintasan> Ale po co mi MOC?
<Wilczek> I niech MOC będzie z tobą
<Wizard> moc jest wporzo
<Quintasan> Ja chcę coś z biblioteką
<Quintasan> Jak Tomahawk się nie zrobi tak wolny jak Amarok to przy nim zostanę
<Szatan> r9s: Ave Ja!
<r9s> Szatan: ave maryja
<r9s> habemus papam
<Wizard> Szatan, Juliusz Cezar w Asteriksie zawsze tak mówił
<Wizard> ;)
<Szatan> Quintasan: a QMMP?
<Wilczek> Ξυ ώακεγ παηαδι!
<r9s> Skrzyp:
<Skrzyp> łot?
<r9s> dunno
<Skrzyp> Wilczek, topogrecku?
<r9s> po hebrajsku
<r9s> hebrajski to jezyk chrystusa
<r9s> I hitlera
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: To jest polski-szyfrowany :P
<Mamut> http://moto.allegro.pl/gozdzik-haubica-samobiezna-122mm-i1689129918.html robimy # ściepę a poźniej malujemy w logosy ubuntu?
<Wilczek> Κεςώγώε Πομςλα ξιε ώηιξέμα πόκι νω ώωκενω
<r9s> Mamut: znajde cie i dam kuksanca w bok
<winter> zrzutka na haubicę
<r9s> winter: trzezwy?
<winter> jeszcze tak
<winter> do popołudnia
<Wizard> Wilczek, zaraz dostaniesz prztyczka w nos
<r9s> to fajnie
<Mamut> Wilczek, r9s , podjechac taką Ubu haubicą pod biura microsfotu w wawie i wycelowac w wejscie... :D
<Skrzyp> Wilczek, polski szyfrowany to jest to  - 4 5Próbóy 0DcZy74ć 73N 73|<57? :*:*:* xP ;)
<Skrzyp> [z translatora, ale co tam]
<r9s> Skrzyp: stare to
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: spróbuj odczytać ten tekst
<r9s> Mamut: wsadzic bombe do srodka I wysadzic
<Skrzyp> Wilczek, albo to - ˙ǝpoɔıun ǝuןǝd zsɐɯ ʞɐɾ 'zsɐʇʎzɔǝzɹd ʇsʞǝʇ uǝʇ ɐ
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: nie dam rady, jestem na telefonie i mam same kwadraty
<r9s> ja tez jestem na fonie I dalem rade
<Skrzyp> Wilczek, no to nic
<r9s> latwiej obrocic tel. niz monitor
<r9s> tylko ł ma krzaczek
<r9s> epic win
<r9s> Wilku: witaj w klubie
<Wilku> Jakim?
<r9s> juzerow pleja
<Admc`> LOL
<Admc`> siedze se w koszulce ubuntu i zastanawiam się po co ją kupiłem
<Wilku> Wilczka nie przyjąłeś ;p
<Admc`> kupiłem ją 2 lata temu jak ubuntu bylo jeszcze spoko
<gjm> Admc`: coby na nią panny wyrywać
<gjm> ;>
<Admc`> lol
<Wilku> gjm: bo ukatrupię
<Admc`> xD
<Admc`> zazdrośnik
<gjm> heheh
<r9s> 2 lata temu ubuntu wygladalo jak kazde inne distro z gnome
<r9s> od 10.04 jest fajnie
<gjm> a od 11.04 ch*jowo
<r9s> nie wiem, nie sprawdzalem unity jeszcze
<Wilczek> gjm: nie było jeszcze 11.10 -.-
<gjm> Wilczek: włącznie z 11.04
<r9s> Wilczek: nie filozofowywuj
<Szatan> Wilczek: jest 11.10 ale alfa
<Admc`> taka alfa co paneli nie wyświetla w unity 3d
<Admc`> przynajmniej u mnie
<Szatan> Admc`: od czego jest płytka daily
<buharin> co wedlug was jest lepszy ubuntu czy jakies przerobki ubuntu?
<Szatan> emerge nvidia-drivers
<Admc`> Szatan: myślisz że w daily magicznie panele będą się wyświetlać?
<r9s> buharin: jakie przerobki
<Szatan> buharin: mint?
<Admc`> buharin: ja użyam kubuntu
<buharin> PingayOS
<r9s> kubuntu sucks
<Admc`> r9s: bo?
<webnull> Witam
<r9s> webnull: ....
<r9s> Admc`: bo ma kde
<Szatan> webnull: Ave Ja!
<Admc`> webnull: o/
<Admc`> r9s: kde jest spoko
<Admc`> zacznijmy od tego
<webnull> KDE nie jest spoko
<Admc`> jest
<webnull> KDE jest zajebiste.
<Admc`> xD
<pure> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XynJGw5xoo&feature=related
<webnull> :D
<r9s> nie
<gjm> webnull: chyba nie
<webnull> Jak to nie?
<gjm> tak to nie
<r9s> webnull: serio? O.o
<webnull> KDE jest lekkie, najbardziej konfiguralne
<webnull> i estetyczne
<webnull> Ludzie, ja miałem przez lata wstręt do KDE
<r9s> webnull: ty nie lubisz kde
<webnull> słyszać plotki jakie to KDE jest złe
<Admc`> webnull: to ty piszesz te pseudoartykuły bezpieczeństwa na dp?
<webnull> zainstalowałem, skonfigurowałem i działa idealnie
<r9s> tak to on
<webnull> Admc`: być może
<spass> Admc`: dp ?
<Admc`> niech spojrzę, przypomniał mi się wpis jak to po tobie pojechali
<Admc`> spass: dobreprogramu
<webnull> Już raczej na dobrychprogramach za często nie piszę
<webnull> ;p
<r9s> Admc`: daj link
<webnull> A raz przyklaskują a raz jadą ;p
<webnull> Nie da się dogodzić każdemu czytelnikowi.
<gjm> jedną ręką
<amkrankruleuen> webnull: Jak KDE jest najbardziej konfigurowalne to zobacz sobie Openbox...
<r9s> webnull: jak bylo na zloce
<gjm> amkrankruleuen++;
<webnull> hahaha
<Wilczek> r9s: a ja mam PCLOS, w którym środowisko jest bliżej nieokreślone, bo ma pół GNOME, pół KDE, RPMy i apt'a
<webnull> Openboksa, Fluxboksa, Xfce4, LXDE używałem
<r9s> super
<webnull> no i GNOME do tego
<gjm> Wilczek: homo niewiadomo
<webnull> a teraz używam KDE
<webnull> http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3348/gentookde4clean.png
<webnull> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/2463/gentookde4work2.png
<webnull> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9493/gentookde4im.png
<webnull> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/6182/gentookde4free.png
<r9s> webnull: jak bylo na hot zlocie?
<webnull> To jest to dlaczego lubię KDE ;-)
<spass> =======3   --   -    --
<webnull> r9s: świetnie
<webnull> r9s: chociaż sesje techniczne microsoftu niestety przespałem...
<r9s> nie ma cie na zdjeciach :/
<amkrankruleuen> Po co brac cos co ma w sobie duzo niepotrzebnych rzeczy i oczyszczac jak mozna wciac cos co ma w sobie podstawy i dodac do tego potrzebne...
<Admc`> r9s: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/tfl/Granice-paranoi,25572.html
<Admc`> tu po nim pojechali o ile pamiętam
<webnull> amkrankruleuen: W KDE można wyłączyć połowę niepotrzebnych rzeczy
<r9s> moze za rok pojade
<webnull> r9s: jak Cię zaproszą
<amkrankruleuen> webnull: wylaczanie = oczyszczanie
<webnull> r9s: nie każdy może jechać na zlot
<gjm> webnull: pedalskie fchui :>
<webnull> :D
<webnull> gjm: kwestia gustu :-)
<Admc`> webnull: chcialem nepomuka wywalić to mi poł systemu chcialo
<Admc`> takie zależności dali
<webnull> Admc`: zależy jakiego OS'u używasz
<webnull> ja na Gentoo jadę
<Szatan> webnull: +++
<webnull> pod Kubuntu KDE jest ponoć niezwykle ociężałe
<webnull> dlatego Kubuntu zjechało po reputacji KDE
<gjm> "...paranoia is your firend" - oł je, bat hu ta fak is firend?
<Admc`> webnull: ponoć
<Admc`> bo u mnie działa szybciej niż gnome
<Admc`> i żre mniej zasobó
<Admc`> w
<r9s> gjm: nie zwracaj uwagi na niego
<webnull> Słyszałem, że pod PCLinuxOS i OpenSUSE dobrze chodzi KDE by default
<amkrankruleuen> Mi tam openbox na Debianie tak hula ze nic nie moge zarzucic mu :)
<gjm> Arch + Openbox ftw.
<gjm> bjacz
<webnull> amkrankruleuen: też używałem Openboksa dopóki nie spowodał jakiś bugów z X'ksami
<Admc`> webnull: niestety PClOS jest zbyt zajebisty i nie uruchamia się ne moim kompie
<webnull> że miałem śnieg na ekranie przy rozciąganiu okna
<Admc`> a susła nie lubię
<gjm> webnull: sameś bug
<webnull> Tak, bug.
<webnull> W openboksie niestety
<webnull> Przesiadłem się wtedy spowrotem na Fluxboksa.
<gjm> bug wszechjebiący
<webnull> r9s: oddali Ci sprzęt? : >
<gjm> na wieki wieków segfault
<r9s> nje
<webnull> a to chuje ;p
<Admc`> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2011/07/toyota-joins-linux-foundation
<Admc`> linuxa do samochodów chcą
<amkrankruleuen> webnull: Ja nie mam zadnych problemow mimo ze jestem w testingu
<webnull> Stare ;p
<Wilczek> Stare
<webnull> amkrankruleuen: to chyba problem Openboksa i NVIDII
<webnull> amkrankruleuen: albo szybko naprawili... :>
<amkrankruleuen> Mozliwe bo ja Intel :>
<webnull> Ale ja tego nie rozumiem, czemu wszyscy wyzywają KDE? :D
<gjm> bo ssie?
<r9s> webnull: napisales nowa wersje sniffera?
<webnull> No dobra, bo może upodabnia się do windowsa
<webnull> r9s: nie miałem czasu
<Szatan> webnull: za mysqla!
<Admc`> webnull: to windows upodabnia się do kde
<webnull> r9s: w ten czas napisałem "Subget" w Pyhonie + GTK który pobiera napisy
<webnull> Szatan: mysqla? co z nim nie tak?
<Admc`> webnull: jest gnapi i qnapi
<Admc`> zacznijmy od tego
<r9s> wlasnie
<Szatan> webnull: zależność kde w wersji full
<webnull> Admc`: jeden z drugiego zgapia i viceversa
<webnull> Ja mergnąłem pakiet kdebase-startkde jakby co
<webnull> nie wiem czy to jest wersja full czy light
<webnull> ale chodzi "lajtowo" ;-)
<webnull> r9s: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/5384/subget06.png
<r9s> jestem na 3G
<webnull> ahh..
<webnull> to screen z Subgeta
<Admc`> webnull: ile się kompilowało i jaki procek?
<gjm> webnull: łaaaał, sikam
<webnull> Admc`: 1-2h maksymalnie, Intel Dual-Core E5300 @ 2.6 GHz
<Admc`> co?
<r9s> doladuje mi ktos konto w play fresh?
<webnull> gjm: ee?
<Admc`> r9s: nie?
<Szatan> r9s: a lody dobre robisz?
<Szatan> ;x
<r9s> Szatan: wysmienite wloskie dolce vita
<Admc`> z danonków pewnie
<r9s> xD
<winter> :-d
<Szatan> aha, to wpadamy do Opola
<r9s> dawaj
<webnull> dawaj.
<r9s> webnulla poznasz
<webnull> Na rowerku?
<webnull> On mnie zna :>
<Admc`> o, ja sobie na rowerze mogę 54 km do opola mam
<webnull> Zna nawet adres i kod pocztowy :P
<r9s> to dawajcie wszyscy
<winter> z haubicą
<webnull> Admc`: to przyjedź, zrobimy zlot użytkowników #ubuntu-pl :P
<r9s> webnull: rodzice w pracy?
<webnull> Nie ;p
<webnull> r9s: wszyscy chorzy ;p
<webnull> łącznie ze mną...
<r9s> no to po zlocie
<Szatan> webnull: robisz obiady?
<webnull> Szatan: nie, kurwa lody od razu...
<gjm> webnull: nie kurwuj
<Szatan> webnull: Nie pyskuj!
<r9s> :D
<Admc`> pomoże ktoś naprawić niszczarkę do papieru?
<gjm> kopem ją
<r9s> Admc`: recznie targaj
<Admc`> bo dostałem ale zepsuty ma czujnik
<Admc`> trzeba nożem dociskać
<Szatan> Admc`: zrzuć z 10 piętra
<webnull> spokojnie kurwa, ja przecież nie przeklinam.
<Szatan> xD
<webnull> Admc`: usiądź na nią i uruchom
<gjm> kklimonda: ping
<r9s> Admc`: sprzedaj jako lekko uzywana na allegro
<webnull> gjm: connection timed out
<Wilczek> Admc`: Powinieneś mieć jeszcze przycisk do ręcznego niszczenia, więc co za problem?
<Admc`> Wilczek: nie ma
<Admc`> jest tylko on/auto
<gjm> wygryzł któs
<Admc`> off i reverse
<Admc`> Jak to jest że w kde jak ustawię akcję przycisku wyłączania na "zapytaj o wylogowanie" to wyłącza mi się system po naciśnięciu tego przycisku?
<Szatan> Admc`: ale przed tym zrób to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno
<Admc`> Szatan: widziałem :)
<Wilczek> Co to?
<Admc`> Wilczek: trzeba wstać a nie na komórce siedzieć
<Admc`> :P
<Wilczek> To z Vistą?
<r9s> chyba jakis film na YT
 * Szatan kompiluje dżondro 2.6.39.3
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<r9s> Szatan: mama musi byc dumna
<amkrankruleuen> Haha
<Szatan> r9s: nie mam mamy
<PoKrAk> szybkie pytanie jakozenic clamava z baculą
<Wilczek> PoKrak: butem w morde
<PoKrAk> bo bede sie zabierał za instalacje baculi i zastanawiem sie nad takim rozwiazaniem
<webnull> PoKrAk: normalnie.
<r9s> wypij czteropak Activi i sraj co godzine
<webnull> Idziesz do urzędu miasta i tam załatwiasz papiery do ślubu.
<webnull> Tylko mogą się przyczepić imion "ClamAV" i "Bacula"
<webnull> To jak zlot? :D
<webnull> Wpadniemy do r9s na chatę ;p
<webnull> Do jego mieszkania dwupokojowego ;p
<Szatan> webnull: gdzie 2 cm kw na osobę?
<r9s> 2.5
<r9s> to ponad cal kwadratowy
<Admc`> uwielbiam niszczyć kartki :D
<Szatan> woho a ile CO2 będzie?
<r9s> za duzo
<Szatan> 50 st C u r9s w domu ;s
<r9s> akszli 24.6 C
<r9s> balkon otwarty ;)
<r9s> webnull: idziesz ze mna i prdat0rem nad wode?
<r9s> dzisiaj bysmi jechali
<Szatan> acpitz-virtual-0
<Szatan> Adapter: Virtual device
<Szatan> temp1:        +66.0°C  (crit = +95.0°C)
<webnull> r9s: może, ale narazie chory jestem
<Szatan> huh
<webnull> r9s: a to dzisiaj nie
<r9s> troche kataru nikomu nie zaszkodzilo
<webnull> trochę gorączki, bólu brzucha, wymiotów i biegunki też..
<r9s> dokladnie! :)
<webnull> w dodatku w zaraźliwej wersji! ;p
<r9s> e tam, jestem odporny na wszystko
<Wilczek> Alleluja!!! Zbiera się na deszcz! <jupi>
<r9s> przejdzie obok
<webnull> gdybyś przez całą noc miał zajebiście mocny ból brzucha i wymiotował wszystkimi lekami to byś zmienił zdanie :>
<Admc`> Wilczek: http://gdziejestburza.pl/
<Szatan> r9s:  nie jesteś odporny na promieniowanie rentgenowskie w dużej dawce
<r9s> Szatan: jestem odporny na rad i pluton
<Wilczek> r9s: nie krakaj bo zabiję
<Szatan> r9s: będziesz od CCCP przemycał mi ołów?
<r9s> Szatan: tak ale...
<r9s> nie ma juz cccp
<webnull> Lipne to gdziejestburza.pl
<webnull> W Opolu nie ma żadnego odbiornika
<r9s> tvnmeteo.pl
<webnull> tylko dwa miasta...
<Szatan> webnull: ./udp do pewnej osoby?
<r9s> w brzegu jest
<r9s> jakis
<webnull> Szatan: ta pewnie tylko nie z O'Neilla bo bana dostaniesz ;p
<webnull> ciekawe jak telefon r9s wytrzymuje udp flooda ;p
<r9s> webnull: obczaj dokumentacje webosa i napisz programik do wardrive'ingu
<webnull> Szatan: Fajny jest atak DRDoS, trzeba by było go przetestować ;-)
<r9s> zrobimy potem mape opola
<r9s> z sieciami
<webnull> r9s: no zrobimy
<Szatan> Wilczek`: Ty w wawie?
<r9s> no to napisz bo ja na razie nie mam jak
<webnull> r9s: jak masz Pythona 2.7 to możliwe, że zaimplementuję GPS
<Wilczek`> Szatan: Nie
<r9s> chociaz zaczbij
<Wilczek`> Szatan: Ostrów Wielkopolski
<webnull> w moim zbieraczu danych ;p
<Wilczek`> Szatan: Od tygodnia 30-40 st. C
<Wilczek`> I brak deszczu
<Wilczek`> ;/
<Admc`> Wilczek`: przesadzasz
<r9s> webnull: nie w pythonie tylko w javascript
<r9s> z wykorzystaniem api
<Szatan> Wilczek`: dziwny masz host jak byś był w wawie na poleczku gdzie znajduje się siedziba netii
<webnull> W Pythonie tylko piszę.
<webnull> Nie będę się pierdolić z JS.
<Wilczek`> Admc`: Nie przesadzam. Temperatura nie spadła poniżej 30
<r9s> no to probuj
<Wilczek`> Szatan: Wiem, ostatnio sam mi się zmienił
<r9s> ale nie wiem jak sie dostaniesz do gpsa w pythonie
<r9s> na arm
<webnull> r9s: pewnie już to jest zaimplementowane
<webnull> można powiedzieć, że pod Pythona jest wszystko
<webnull> i, że Python jest wszędzie.
<Admc`> webnull: napisz coś w pythonie na androida
<Admc`> najpopularniejszy os na rynku
<webnull> Jest Python pod Androida...
<Admc`> jest
<Admc`> ale gówniany
<r9s> nie, najpopularniejszy jest iOS
<webnull> Ale ja nie posiadam urządzenia z Androidem
<Admc`> r9s: nie
<webnull> iShit chyba
<r9s> tak
<Admc`> nie
<r9s> tak
<Szatan> webnull: jak chcesz to mogę zostać testerem
<Admc`> r9s: http://www.pcformat.pl/News-Android-popularniejszy-od-iOS,n,5993
<webnull> ee tam ja bym napisał tylko demona
<r9s> Admc`: jestem kurwa na telefonie
<webnull> który by działał w tle pod Androidem i webOSem
<Admc`> r9s: wystarczy ci sam tytuł newsa
<webnull> Admc`: to zapierdalaj do turawapark pod WiFi ;p
<r9s> tam tylko kfc ma hot spota
<Admc`> lol
<Admc`> ja mieszkam w małym mieście i u mnie wszędzie jest wifi
<webnull> no to siedź jak zawsze na kfc te 4h ;p
<Admc`> czy to publiczne czy ktoś udostępnia o tym nie wiedząc
<webnull> ja też mieszkam w małym mieście i u mnie wszyscy mają WPA2 ; <
<r9s> ja? bateria tyle nie wytrzyma
<r9s> no, wszedzie w opolu wpa2
<r9s> chujowo
<Admc`> u mnie większość wpa2
<winter> WifiSomsiada ISP
<Admc`> ale wiem gdzie jest ramowe :)
<Admc`> darmowe*
<webnull> r9s: ale na ZWM masz pełno sieci z WEP'em i WPA jedynką
<r9s> ale malinka jest bardziej sekjuriti
<webnull> r9s: chyba nie muszę Ci mówić, że nie trudno wejść do takiej sieci ;-)
<r9s> ;)
<gjm> webnull: hakjer :>
<winter> gjm: na youtube jest masa debilnych tutoriali
<webnull> winter: dokładnie
<gjm> winter: no co ty?
<r9s> :>
<Szatan> hahahha BackTrack ;x
<webnull> gjm: no to "chakuj"...
<gjm> po co?
<webnull> Szatan: nie śmiej się, backtrack to zestaw narzędzi
<r9s> aircrack
<webnull> dobrych narzędzi
<r9s> yup
<gjm> webnull: widzę że szpec :>
<gjm> tcpdump'a opanował
<webnull> lulz.
<r9s> I pinga
<gjm> tak
<r9s> ping to podstawa
<webnull> ta, pinga niedawno, przeszedłem ostatnio kurs
<winter> masz certyfikat?
<webnull> No pewnie!
<r9s> platny?
<webnull> Taa
<webnull> Na używanie pinga.
<winter> zawodowego pingującego
<r9s> webnull: naucz mnie
<gjm> e tam, mnie mama zawsze uczyła żebym czytał manuale
<Quintasan> Wilczek`: ping
<Wilczek`> Quintasan: pong
<winter> kumpel do mnioe ostatnio przyszedł
<winter> io mówi
<webnull> 1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms
<Wilczek`> webnull: localhost?
<winter> naucz mnie łamać wep to się najebiemy browarami
<webnull> winter: nie :D
<r9s> lolwut
<winter> bo on do belgii na tirach jeździ
<winter> a tam 66% wep
<webnull> lulz.
<Admc`> LOL
<r9s> rotflol
<winter> to odpalę tutoriala z witryny aircracka i przejdziemy krok po kroku :->
<winter> dopiero 30stego zjedzie
<r9s> wep to jak open
<webnull> Trzeba napisać jakiś skrypt pod telefon ;p
<webnull> Telefon długo trzyma na baterii
<winter> pińć poleceń
<webnull> chodzić po okolicy i zbierać hasła
<r9s> na androida jest cos do lamania wifi
<webnull> Trzeba by było to zautomatyzować ;-)
<Admc`> r9s: w markecie jest app do tego
<webnull> r9s: a pod webOSa masz aircracka?
<r9s> moj kolega ma galaxy s II i mowi ze idzie sobie przez miasto i lamie w locie hasla
<r9s> webnull: nie wiem
<r9s> oficjalny raczej nie ale moze mozna odpalic przez terminal
<webnull> no to chodzi o terminal :>
<webnull> Wystarczy Bash albo Python (raczej to drugie łatwiej)
<webnull> aby zautomatyzować całość
<r9s> jak bede mial kompa to potestuje
<Szatan> r9s: za 30 lat?\
<r9s> jutro moze
<webnull> jutro?!
<r9s> nowego :>
<webnull> uuuu... pośpieszyli się!
<webnull> ahh...
<BlessJah> r9s: jaki to ma procek?
<r9s> aleco
<webnull> r9s: Twój nowy komputer.
<BlessJah> r9s: galaxy s ii
<r9s> BlessJah: dwurdzeniowy
<webnull> ooo...
<r9s> nie pamietam taktowania
<r9s> ale mozna podkrecic
<gjm> szaleństwo
<webnull> Jeszcze z grafiką NVIDII do łamania haseł WPA2 :>
<r9s> do 1.2Gz chyba
<Szatan> webnull: ja mam w SanDisku NVIDIĘ ;)
<webnull> r9s: straciłeś już wiarę, że oddadzą Ci sprzęt? :>
<webnull> Szatan: lulz.
<r9s> tak
<webnull> r9s: kupujesz coś porządniejszego?
<Szatan> webnull: aż 250 MHz :D
<r9s> nie, na razie jakiegos lapka
<webnull> r9s: nowy, używany?
<r9s> new
<webnull> no to trochę wydasz ;p
<webnull> na router WiFi też będziesz musiał coś tam wyłożyć
<r9s> no I?
<webnull> koszty++ ;p
<Szatan> webnull: http://www.nvidia.com/page/goforce_6100.html
<webnull> Szatan: a Linux inside?
<Szatan> webnull: @progress :D
<r9s> router wifi ponizej stowy
<Szatan> lcdka rozkminiam :D
<webnull> r9s: ja bym kupił taki za 150+ zł
<Szatan> r9s: od Cisco? :P
<webnull> z Linuksem ;p
<BlessJah> r9s: 1,2GHz dwa rdzenie to sa normalnie
<r9s> po chuj
<r9s> BlessJah: aha, nie pamietalem
<Szatan> r9s: szpan na dzielni
<webnull> żeby mieć dostęp do iptables
<webnull> (netfilter)
<r9s> webnull: po co?
<Szatan> r9s: DDoS :D
<webnull> r9s: a tak żebyś się pytał
<r9s> no wlasnie
<webnull> Szatan: można TOR'a zainstalować i spamować :D
<r9s> po nic
<webnull> Szatan: ale raczej nie DoSem
<webnull> r9s: żebyś mógł serwer radius postawić
<webnull> r9s: albo wiele innych rzeczy których nie postawisz na zwykłym routerze
<r9s> chuj, nwet nie wiem co to
<Szatan> webnull: Testujemy pewien skrypt na r9s?
<webnull> Szatan: na Twoim IP'ku?
<Szatan> webnull:  nom
<webnull> Szatan: no to jedziesz!
<webnull> :D
<r9s> damn it
<webnull> DRDoS?
<Szatan> webnull: na 10 minut
<r9s> ej ja mam 3G
<Szatan> webnull: c'mon let's log in
<gjm> ja jebe, hakjery
<webnull> ;p
<Wizard> gjm, chcesz wylecieć następny? :>
<webnull> Szatan to script-kiddie :D
<webnull> nie no żart ;p
<winter> Wizard: i po co go wykopałeś, teraz nie zobaczymy jego exit message
<webnull> winter: ;<
<Wizard> script-kittie
<gjm> Wizard: nie chcę nic mówić ale webnull'a ogarniałem dużo wcześniej, i jemu uwagi nie zwróciłeś, ale to pewnie daltego że to hakjer ;<
<winter> webnull: używasz aircracka? jesteś script kiddie!
<r9s> hmm..
<Wizard> gjm, nie zauważyłem
<BlessJah> gjm: Wizard się go boi po prostu
<r9s> wyjebalo mnie z irca
<webnull> winter: nie pod warunkiem, że wiesz jak on działa :>
<winter> a raczej binary-kiddie
<Wizard> rotfl
<webnull> lulz.
<Szatan> LMFAO
<Wilczek`> `g lmfao
<gjm> Wizard: poza tym spacjalnie napisał 'jebe'
<gjm> napisałem*
<Wilczek`> Przekliniaka wywiało :O !
<qermit> ech, kiedyś miałem odpalić jakiegoś mniotka na przekliniaku
<r9s> wezcie mnie nie dosujcie ;f
<Wizard> to nie był dos, dostałeś kopa za przekleństwa
<lisu> jak po angielsku jest kolejka? queue ? czy jak?
<winter> lisu: dokładnie
<Wizard> lisu, taka w sklepie to line
<Wizard> taka w kompie: queue
<r9s> Wizard: aha
<winter> lisu: http://www2.getionary.pl/szukaj.html?m=1&tr=kolejka&dir=pl-en
<lisu> czyli dobrze napisałem, ok luks
<lisu> winter: zanim mi sie ff otworzy to 5 minut zejdzie, wole zapytać
<webnull> r9s: haha
<r9s> ;)
<Wizard> gjm, nie zauważyłem gdzie webnull przeklina :)
<webnull> rotfl
<gjm> Wizard: w8
<winter> wtedy kiedy nie patrzysz
<r9s> no bo mi sie fon zawiesil i myslalem ze dos
<r9s> przeklinal
<webnull> winter: Ja wiem kiedy On nie patrzy! :D
<winter> jak ninja!
<Wizard> on jest teraz w pracy
<r9s> kto
<Wizard> muszę sobie oskryptować xchata
<Wizard> ja
<Wizard> i mynczę qt
<gjm> Wizard: kurde, nie mam logów :(
<qermit> kurcze, ipv6 mi padło :(
<webnull> winter: mam ukryte VNC na Twoim komputerze
<webnull> stfu, nie tutaj ;p
<webnull> miało być do Wizarda ;p
<r9s> nie stfu tylko tfu
<r9s> stfu to shut the fuck up
<gjm> lol
<webnull> lol
<Wilczek`> <webnull> stfu, nie tutaj ;p ← Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj.
<Wizard> :D
<webnull> haha
<webnull> :D
<winter> to możemy besztać angielski?
<webnull> no nie :D
<Wizard> nie
<gjm> webnull: idź się przejdź
<Wizard> dla przykładu ;)
<r9s> xD
<gjm> Wizard: no ej
<webnull> wtf no
<Wizard> gjm, już nie szukaj
<gjm> Wizard: :)
<winter> Wizard: wiesz, że w końcu stracisz tego opa
<Wizard> webnull, chcesz banana?
<Wizard> wiem
<Wilczek`> webnull: Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj.
<webnull> Wizard: wolę jabłka
<r9s> to dobrze
<gjm> Wizard: łaj?
<gjm> tabfajl
<winter> ftedy cie ziemy
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> winter: czemu?
<webnull> uu...
<Wizard> możecie od razu napisać do stafu, że mam opa, a nie jestem na access list
<Wizard> zapisał ktoś tablice tego pana? :>
<winter> kurde
<winter> żołądek mi burczy
<winter> a nie chce mi się przygotowac jedzenia
<Wizard> od tego są zupki chińskie i jogurty półlitrowe
<winter> to znaczy chyba, że polska jest już w pierwszym świecie
<Szatan> winter: mam wysłać postfixem czy sendmailem?
<winter> :|
<winter> zjadłem już jogurty
<winter> w sumie mam kiełbę i chleb
<gjm> kiełba i chleb ftw.
<gjm> chociaż nie
<gjm> bułki lepsze
<winter> chwilowo nie mam
<qermit> zaraz wracam
<winter> boo, słodka kiełba
 * webnull jada tylko pieczywo chrupkie dziś ; <
<webnull> a zapijam je lekarstwem które smakuje jak jakiś olej ;<
<Wizard> webnull, piłeś?
<Szatan> winter: e dobre ono jest
<winter> bbl
<webnull> Wizard: nie
<webnull> Wizard: no dobra, bardziej wodę mocno posoloną przypomina w smaku
<webnull> ale to ostro posoloną ;<
<Matan[M]> ma ktoś z was dać gryza keya do bety herosa 6?
<Wizard> a, zatrułeś się i pijesz jakieś badziewie na odwodnienie
<Wizard> Matan[M], nie
<Wizard> już pytałeś
<Szatan> walone komary :/
<webnull> Wizard: zaraziłem się jakąś "bakterią" niby
<Wizard> salmonellą? :>
<Wilczek`> http://i.imgur.com/FqoY5.gif
<Wizard> eh..
<Wizard> czuję się jak przedszkolanka :/
<m477> jaka byla komenda na reset tego g*** co zarzadza okienkami?
<Wizard> nie rozumiem pytania
<Wizard> Wilczek`, to było obleśne
<Wilczek`> lol
<m477> chodzi mi o zresetowanie jakiegos menadrzera okienek czy cos takiego
<Wizard> mhm, zależy co używasz
<m477> gnome nie odpalil i mam okna jak w win 3.1
<Wizard> pokaż zrzut
<Wizard> wierzyć mi się nie chce :)
<m477> ze co
<Matan[M]> m477: compiz menager ma opcję "reload window menager"
<Wizard> skąd pewność, że używa compiza?
<Wizard> nie powiedział
<m477> nic nie dalo
<Szatan> http://i.imgur.com/uYPz9.jpg < winter
<qermit> kto używa sixxa?
<Wizard> Szatan, :D
<Wizard> jak równo sobie uciąłeś
<Szatan> Wizard: eh, krzywy stol
<qermit> ma ktoś sixxs?
<Wizard> nie wiem co to
<Wizard> ah, nie mam
 * winter wrócił z piwem
<winter> i NICem
<Wilczek`> Hmm...
<Wilczek`> Pasta termoprzewodząca staniała
<Wilczek`> Kosztowała 9.50,- a teraz 6.50,- :D
<Szatan> Wilczek`: a odka taniaa :D
<Szatan> *wodka
<Wilczek`> And whiskey in the jar ;P
<Wizard> boże, toczek kosztuje ponad stówę :/
<winter> Wizard: uczysz się jazdy konno?
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> znaczy jeżdżę od czasu do czasu
<Wizard> ale nie umiem galopować
<Wizard> teraz jak się semestr skończył i mam sporo czasu, to sobie chodzę na konie :)
<Wizard> i sobie wziąłem też lekcje na doszkolenie
<pure> Cześć. O czym rozmowa?
<Wilczek`> O wódce, whiskey i koniach
<pure> chyba koniakach
<Wizard> winter, a ty jeździsz?
<Wizard> nie, o koniach, takich zwierzętach dużych
<winter> Wizard: mogę cię zaprosić
<winter> na konie
<winter> sam nie jeżdże
<winter> choć mogę
<winter> czarnuchu
<Wizard> o_O
<Wilczek`> ?
<pure> gra ktoś ze mną w gechesse ?
<pure> jeżeli ktoś umie w szachy grać.
<Wizard> ja znam zasady
<Wizard> :>
<pure> to zamało.. trze też myśleć.
<pure> Kumpel tem mówił " znam zasady" , to zagrałem ,to 3-4 ruchy i koniec gry......
<pure> też mówił*
<lisu> no, jeszcze tylko kopie i można isć pomieszkać troche
<pure> Znacie jakiś konwerter DVD do DivX?
<Ashiren24> mencoder, ffmpeg
<Ashiren24> graficznie to pewnie k3b
<Wilczek`> Mobile Media Conventer
<Wilczek`> http://medibuntu.com/
<Wilczek`> sry
<Wilczek`> http://medibuntu.org/
<pure> dzienki
<pure> lece
<pure> dodałem sobie do ulubuionych
<pure> :)
<winter> weź słownik ze sobą
<winter> kurna
<winter> too late
<lisu> dobra czas się zwijać
<lisu> nara
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> suka
<Mamut> a Przekliniak potrafi przeklinać już?
<winter> LONG LIVE THE JOKER!
<buharin> mam pytanie nieco poza tematem linux'a mozna? : D
<DaZ> chcesz to pytaj
<DaZ> ale nikt tu sie na niczym innym nie zna
<DaZ> a i na tym tez niebardzo :f
<buharin> DaZ, ty trolu
<buharin> zmieniles ip
<winter> haker
<DaZ> ah, zapomniałem o tobie, mój mały retardzie ♥
<DaZ> no, pewnie siedział i mnie tam dosował [;
<buharin> DaZ, wiem o Tobie jedno, na pewno nie masz Linux'a
<DaZ> no, stać mnie na maka.
<DaZ> linuks jest dla plebsu [;
<winter> lol.
<buharin> winter, widzisz
<DaZ> wintera też stać
 * buharin czasem mam wrażenie że ostatnim linuxiarzem był kozio
<buharin> jedyna nadzieja Linuxa to kozio
<buharin> D:
<buharin> ciekawe nad czym teraz pracuje
<winter> nad maszyną ssąco-ciupciającą
<Enlik> :)
<winter> buharin: wystraszyłeś bastemilo.
<Szatan> huh, pora postawic gentoo na i5
<buharin> ja mam ubuntu ale trochę mi się nudzi tu :P
<buharin> tfu
<buharin> debiana
<buharin> nie ma tutaj gnome3
<buharin> ani unity
<winter> raj
<buharin> gnome3 jest zarąbiste
<winter> lol.
<buharin> widziałem ludzi co to ogarniają masakra
<buharin> koles robil ta sama czynnosc co ja 2x szybciej
<Enlik> Np. jaką?
<winter> walenie konia.
<buharin> np. mial pootiwerane mase rzeczy i jeszcze szukal muzyki w folderach
<buharin> i sie w tym lapal
<buharin> dzieki gnome3
<Wizard> winter, ogarnij się
<winter> to zainstaluj distro z gnome 3 i przestań smęcić
<Enlik> Może i tak…
<Wizard> buharin, mnie bardzo gnome3 przypadło do gustu
<winter> Wizard:
<winter> 16:29 < winter> jer64: everything in china tastes like shit
<buharin> Wizard, a używasz Ubuntu?
<Wizard> oczywiście
<buharin> Wizard, bo mi sie srednio chce czekac w debianie na premiere gnome 3
<winter> jeszcze z rok.
<buharin> winter, wlasnie polowa pakietow zostala chyba
<buharin> winter, ale chlopaki testuja wiec wiadomo bedzie lepsze
<winter> :-d
<Enlik> winter chyba coś niedowierza
<Enlik> :)
<winter> to zawsze wychodzi tak sobie
<buharin> jakie inne distro posiadaja jeszcze gnome3?
<winter> buharin: fedora
<Ashiren24> gentoo
<buharin> gentoo!?
<Ashiren24> gentoo!
<Wizard> a co w tym dziwnego
<Ashiren24> arch ;d
<Enlik> Gentoo nie ma, chyba że w overlayu
<buharin> Enlik, no wlasnie
<Wizard> idźcie sobie stąd :<
<buharin> a Arch ma?
<Wizard> jest przecież #gentoo, #arch
<Ashiren24> ahh pardonsik
<Ashiren24> ale tam nei mozna trollowac
<Enlik> Ta, szczegolnie na polskim Archa
<winter> arch ma, nawet zastąpił moje gnome2 z gnome3
<Wizard> a tu niby można? :S
<Wizard> masz babo placek
<winter> ale jeszcze nie próbowałem
<Wizard> idźcie sobie trolić gdzie indziej :/
<qermit> Przekliniak: reconnect
<winter> Wizard: zegar tyka
<winter> Wizard: woli jokera czy batmana?
<winter> wolisz*
<winter> qermit: ;-o
<buharin> winter, arch ma ale tam DaZ zarządza na kanale wiec nie instaluje tego linuxa
<DaZ> [;
<winter> buharin: możesz osrać kanał :-D
<winter> buharin: daz najwięcej nie banuje akurat
<buharin> winter, mnie zbanował
<Wizard> :D
<winter> poor boy
<Wizard> prawidłowo, za troling powinny być banany
<winter> bo to takie towarzystwo
<Wizard> winter, pisz po polsku
<winter> Wizard: goń sę
<winter> się
<Szatan> wasie :D
<winter> :-D
<Wizard> przynajmniej dbają o kanał
<buharin> Wizard, ale ze troll banuje ludzi to masakra
<Wizard> DaZ, można na pm?
<winter> oho, daz lubi chłopców, uważaj
<Wizard> buharin, nie słyszałeś o magicznych nawróceniach?
<DaZ> Wizard: zawsze ♥
<winter> archy to kanały troli którzy nie dopuszczają obcych
<buharin> winter, dokładnie
<winter> ORGASMATRON <3
<Wizard> to sobie załóżcie swój
<Wizard> będziecie się tam spuszczać do woli
<winter> ja tam mam swoje
<winter> i jest mi z tym dobrze.
<Ashiren24> no np. #trolling,0 ja tam jestem ;o
<dwe11er> winter: jak nie :3
<dwe11er> dużo ludzi sie przewija i nie dostaje kopa
<dwe11er> i zostają i mają się dobrze
<buharin> panowie mozemy zalozyc konkurencyjny kanal arch-linux
<winter> i tak ssiecie
<dwe11er> buharin: są już dwa
<winter> buharin: w dupie to mam
<dwe11er> ;)
<buharin> dwe11er, a drugi ktory?
<winter> poradze sobie z archem bez irca
<Szatan> Wizard: juz jest ;) #trollownia :D
<dwe11er> buharin: .pl i -pl
<winter> zresztą tam i tak o grach komputerowych głównie
<buharin> dwe11er, ale tam tez jest DaZ
<dwe11er> i?
<dwe11er> daz ma opa tylko na jednym kanale :3
<DaZ> na paru
<DaZ> :f
<DaZ> ale z archowych na jednym.
<buharin> DaZ, a kozio was nie odwiedzial?
<Szatan> 16:45 [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #archlinux-pl (You are banned)
<buharin> Szatan, zal
<Szatan> to byl foch DaZ'a
<winter> Szatan: tam miałeś wcześniej bany niż ja
<Wizard> :D
<Szatan> nawet na ##windows mam
<winter> Szatan: to się nie dziwię
<winter> Szatan: stryyker cięty jest
<winter> jeszcze mu nie podpadłem
<winter> dobrze, że są inne kanały od wyzywania od czarnuchów na ircu.
<Szatan> eh, jadro skompilowac + jakis WM i gotowe
<Szatan> webnull: KDE czy GNOME?
<Enlik> TWM
<gjm> CLI
<Wizard> ręce nie są w stanie tak nisko upaść
<winter> C
<Ashiren24> mi sie podoba tekst, chyba w czyms w stylu bylo sobie zycie
<winter> ASM!
<Ashiren24> "upadlem nizej niz grzybica stop"
<webnull> Szatan: KDE
<Szatan> webnull: spoko na i5 laduje :D
<Mamut> Szatan, KDE uzywaja tam na gorze, dlatego jest takie niebieskie domyślnie
<Mamut> a z wrogiem nie można sie spoufalać
<Szatan> webnull: Total: 326 packages (1 upgrade, 325 new), Size of downloads: 567,827 kB
<Szatan> Mamut: jestem ateista
<Mamut> Szatan, nie mowiłem poważnie
<Szatan> qermit: co Wy psujecie
<Szatan> ?
<qermit> o
<qermit> udało się
<Kwpolska> Przekliniak: ping
<Kwpolska> a ten mnie dalej ignoruje...
<dwe11er> Szatan: mało
<Wilczek`> Znacie jakiś program do kontrolowania RPM wentylatora na Linuksa?
<dwe11er> Wilczek`: echo
<Wizard> :)
<winter> :-p
<dwe11er> srsly ;]
<Kwpolska> winter: yes
<Kwpolska> Wilczek`: ^
<Szatan> Kwpolska: U Camp ;x
<Kwpolska> Szatan: GNU yes.
<manio> Wilczek`: jak masz thinkpada to thinkfan
<Kwpolska> Szatan: albo man yes
<Wilczek`> dwe11er: Niby jak przez echo?
<Wilczek`> manio: Nie mam
<winter> http://imagemacros.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/roomful.jpeg
<winter> re share*
<manio> Wilczek`: to wtedy nie używaj thinkfan
<Kwpolska> Wilczek`: GNU yes ci to zautomatyzuje; wlacz htopa/cokolwiek co pokazuje % uzycia CPU i yes.
<dwe11er> Wilczek`: hwmon pozwala na sterowanie wentylatorem czasami i wtedy właśnie przez echo i /proc jedziesz
<dwe11er> moduł jądra taki
<Wilczek`> Dobra, teraz wychodzę, jak wrócę to się tym zajmę
<winter> o/
<Wilczek`> winter: o/
<qermit> Kwpolska: a co przeskrobałeś że cie nie lubi?
<Kwpolska> qermit: nie wiem?
<Szatan> `ignore list
<Kwpolska> Szatan: a nie `admin ignore list?
<Szatan> `admin ignore list
<Szatan> ano prawda ni mma admina
<Mamut> ktos orientuje sie jak sie nazywał ten UI ktory byl zainstalowany w ubuntu netbook edition?
<Kwpolska> Mamut: google.
<dwe11er> unity? :3
<winter> Mozart - Requiem - Bohm\01 Mozart- Requiem In D Minor, K 626 - 1. Kyrie.flac
<Kwpolska> dwe11er: nie
<Mamut> google w wiekszosci inputuje mi jakie to jest awsome i jak to zainstalowac na netbooku a z nazwa to tak srednio
<Kwpolska> 17:44 <@KwBot> Kwpolska: Ubuntu Netbook Edition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition>; Ubuntu for you |  Ubuntu: <http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu>
<Kwpolska> najlepszy lekki nie-tilingowy WM?
<winter> fluxbox.
<gjm> openbox.
<winter> milcz!
<gjm> chyba ty!
<winter> !
<gjm> !
<Mamut> openbox jest awesome
<Mamut> ale to nie dla mnie tylko dziewczyny
<gjm> no i?
<Mamut> z boxami raczej sobie nie proadzi ;p
<Mamut> musi byc eye candy
<winter> dziewczyna nie ma gustu.
<Mamut> :D
<gjm> Mamut: to emerald
<Kwpolska> gjm: emerald nawet fajnie zdiala
<Kwpolska> dziala*
<winter> emerald ssie
<winter> nie da się ukryć
<gjm> wiem, ale ma być eye-candy
<Kwpolska> lepszy niz xfwm
<winter> xfwm owni emeralda
<winter> o tak.
<webnull> Mamut: KDE4
<webnull> Mamut: z tym sobie każdy poradzi...
<winter> nie
<winter> 98% osób sobie nie poradzi.
<webnull> ;p
<gjm> zwłaszcza netbuk
<webnull> KDE4 jest idealne na netbooki
<lisu> gjm: chyba netbug
<gjm> chyba
<lisu> chyba nie
<webnull> jest specjalny motyw do plazmy dla netbooków
<gjm> webnull: ty już się nie wypowiadaj
<webnull> jest tak dobry, że używam go na desktopie w FullHD
<lisu> jest, dość ciekawy, ale u mnie kde topornie chodzi
<webnull> lisu: KDE jest tak konfiguralne, że wyrzucisz 90% wtyczek itp. i będzie śmigać
<Ashiren24> herezja!
<Szatan> lisu: a wodotryski wyłączyłeś?
<webnull> efekty, wtyczki wszystko można wyłączyć
<winter> Ashiren24: kto ty, kurwa.
<webnull> winter: bann
<winter> :<
<webnull> On przeklina, on przeklina ku... :D
<winter> nie patrzą traz
<gjm> webnull: no czary, nawet możliwość wyłączenia dodali :>
<lisu> wiem, ale to ma działać od razu, a nie zeby czlowiek sie głowil co wyłączyc, jak chce to moze coś włączyc ja to potrzebuje, troche źle podeszli do tematu
<webnull> gjm: czego wyłączenia?
<gjm> webnull: tych twoich wtyczek
<winter> nausea?
<webnull> lisu: to skonfigurować nie możesz?
<winter> nausea.
<winter> bo mi tabfail nie uzupełnia.
<lisu> webnull: ta zeby czas byl, jade na unity gdzie juz mi dziala po prostu, jestem leń (jak wiekszosc adminów :)
<webnull> Unity?!
<lisu> ta jest
<webnull> spróbowałem to i pracowałem na tym kilka godzin
<webnull> nie pasowało mi
<webnull> GNOME 3 mi się lepiej używało od Unity
<lisu> webnull: kto co lubi.
<webnull> ale wciąż GNOME 3 nie jest idealne
<lisu> webnull: g3 jeszcze niedopracowane, chodź jak zrobią ładne paczki do 11.04, to kto wie, moze sie przesiąde
<webnull> Pracować się na tym za bardzo nie da
<webnull> Pomysł fajny, ale brakuje mi kilku rzeczy
<webnull> powinna być ta minimalizacja
<webnull> i przycisk zamykania w każdym oknie - nie tak, że popup wyskakuje i trzeba prawym i zamknij
<webnull> No i razem z minimalizacją powinny się okna na pasku pojawiać
<webnull> powinni chociaż dać możliwość odpowiedniego skonfigurowania
<webnull> a nie narzucać zmiany.
<winter> webnull: <3
<webnull> Ale i tak KDE4 rządzi ; p
<gjm> webnull: jaaasne :>
<webnull> no a jak :D
<webnull> i <3 KDE ;p
<gjm> pedał, jak nic
<webnull> gjm: tylko od pedałów umiesz wyzywać
<gjm> coś w tym jest
<winter> xp ui.
<webnull> co takiego dziwnego jest w KDE?
<webnull> jakie XP UI?
<winter> no takie.
<webnull> Po odpowiednim skonfigurowaniu KDE wygląda jak GNOME
<winter> lol.
<webnull> czy jak Xfce czy jak dowolne środowisko
<winter> webnull: weź się za fluxboxa
<webnull> kilka lat używałem fluxboksa
<gjm> webnull: to skonfiguruj mi kde żeby wyglądało jak dwm
<webnull> i właśnie z niego przeszedłem
<gjm> powodzenia
<gjm> no dobra, lxde
<winter> lxrede
<gjm> zaszalałem
<winter> srede
<gjm> webnull: oj tam
<gjm> tabfajl
<gjm> winter: oj tam
<winter> :<
<winter> bez przesady
 * winter słucha requiem mozarta
<lisu> czy ci inżynierowie od 7 boleści zgłupieli do reszty, juz godzine aktualizuję windowsa 7
<winter> lisu: coś ci się spierdoliło, idź na #windows
<lisu> 2 razy się restartował... łomatko, i weź tu przyjdź do roboty odpal kompa ... masz zrobić coś na wczoraj a tu fail i czekasz godzine na głupie aktualizacje
 * webnull słucha Rise Against
<lisu> winter: jeszcze 22 nie ma uważaj na język
<winter> the machine?
<webnull> winter: nie.
<webnull> Jest Rage Against The Machine i Rise Against
<webnull> Dwa podobne w nazwie zespoły ;p
<winter> oho
 * winter nie wie co to drugie
<winter> czas przystał na zimę.
<webnull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP4clbHc4Xg
<webnull> Taki przykładowy utworek od nich ;p
<AndroUser2> hey
<AndroUser2> mam problem z botowaniem live cd
<winter> smucimy się z tobą
<AndroUser2> mianowicie jak wybieram cokoliek z botowania czy to instalacje systemu czy memtest
<AndroUser2> zawiesza sie
<AndroUser2> nie ma tego problemu windows czy gentoo, centos tez nie. uzywalem 2 roznych plyt
<dwe11er> odpal z usb
<lisu> AndroUser2: ja tak miałem... cdrom był zdupcony, wymieniłem na inny, poszło jak rakieta.
<AndroUser2> to samo
<AndroUser2> sprawdze tylko ze inne systemy sie bootuja..
<winter> qermit dostał bota, Wizard dostał opa
<winter> świat się wali
<BlessJah> winter: jakiego bota?
<winter> BlessJah: przekliniaka
<BlessJah> a od dawna na tym kanale siedziesz?
<winter> od 9-10 miesięcy
<Mamut> webnull, to jest chyba ich najlepszy kawałek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-SQGOYOjxs
<webnull> Mamut: dobry kawałek też ;p
<webnull> Survivors Guilt też jest świetny z nowej płyty End Game.
<Mamut> no spoko jest :D
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> mial ktos wasz problem modem manager ?
<gjm> e?
<foreste> bo ja fajny blad mam
<foreste> jak modem manager jest wlaczony i wloze modem usb np huwei e160 to wiesza kompa
<qermit> może to kwestia sterów
<webnull> foreste: cześć
<foreste> nie bo kiedys tego nie bylo
<foreste> o czesc webnull
<webnull> może po aktualizacji?
<foreste> .no
<webnull> mam pytanie - czy wirtualizował ktoś MacOS X?
<webnull> nie jestem fanem Apple ani MacOS X jakby co ;p
<foreste> sam zaraz kompoiluje modem manager\
<webnull> Tylko chciałem przeportować swoje aplikacje na Maka także
<webnull> ale po instalacji MacOS X się zawiesza...
<webnull> tzn. przy bootowaniu
<webnull> foreste: może cofnij o wersję wstecz
<webnull> foreste: jak Gentoo to nie problem, zamaskujesz najnowszą i zmergujesz starszą
<foreste> webnull:  mac ox sexy ? :>
<webnull> Brzydki jest Mac ;p
<Wizard> webnull, tylko na dysku i na prawdziwym sprzęcie
<webnull> Nie da rady tego dziadostwa zwirtualizować?
<Wizard> nie próbowałem
<webnull> Chyba nie będę kupować Maka aby przeportować jeden program...
<Wizard> no a ja chyba nie wiem :)
<webnull> To w takim razie Apple sam sobie gwoździe do trumny przybija
<Wizard> btw, idźcie problemy z gentoo rozwiązywać na gentoo
<Wizard> webnull, a niby czemu?
<Wizard> bo twój siermiężny program tam nie będzie działał? :>
<webnull> Wizard: ja nie wiem co on ma za OS, ale myślę, że Gentoo
<webnull> Wizard: jestem człowiekiem który przeportuje swoje aplikacje nawet na Haiku...
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ++
<Wizard> tak trzymać
<webnull> Dlatego uważam, że należy supportować także MacOS X
<gjm> hłe hłe, jasne
<webnull> Z windowsem miałem ogromne problemy
<Wizard> ale w kwestii wirtualizacji pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> btw, w czym ten program?
<webnull> I po 10h prawie je rozwiązałem
<webnull> Python + GTK
<gjm> i to takie trudne?
<webnull> Pod Linuksem śmiga, pod windowsem "chodzi" ;-)
<Wizard> to będzie wyglądał okropnie na makosie
<Wizard> i będzie się włączał godzinę :)
<webnull> Ważne aby działał, wyglądem zajmę się w następnej wersji...
<webnull> W takim razie olać MacOS X?
<dwe11er> szkoda że nie ma uniwersalnej ui biblioteki
<webnull> No szkoda.
<Wizard> nie no, nie olewaj
<Wizard> dobrze, że nie ma
<webnull> No ale zainstalowałem MacOS X na Vboksie i nie bootuje...
<Wizard> pogooglaj
<dwe11er> webnull: a ustawiłes efi i takie tam?
<Wizard> na pewno nie jesteś jedyny :)
<webnull> dwe11er: MacOS X i EFI?
<Wizard> no ba
<dwe11er> no raczej
<webnull> ale ja mam jakiegoś suchara chyba
<webnull> iDeneb czy jakoś tak
<gjm> Wizard: of korz
<dwe11er> webnull: efi w applach jest od wprowadzenia inteli
<dwe11er> nawet hakowane trzeba ustawiać normalnie
<webnull> Od 30 minut kręci się kółko pod logiem apple
<webnull> a co dziwne pojawiło się jakieś przekreślenie na logu apple lulz.
<dwe11er> wbij w do paramterów bootowania -f -v
<dwe11er> i się dowiesz na czym pada
<webnull> okej
<webnull> dzięki, bo myślałem, że nie da rady już tego zdebugować
<webnull> w żaden sposób
<dwe11er> -s odpala w single mode
<webnull> No leci, dużo tekstu ;p
<dwe11er> no ma lecieć bo ładuje wszystkie sterowniki
<webnull> Padł na kontrolerze USB
<Wizard> to wyłącz
<Wizard> :>
<webnull> W Vboksie można wyłączyć?
<dwe11er> :3
<gjm> webnull: http://forum.osx86.org.pl/topics34/instalacja-mac-os-x-na-virtualbox-vt1957.htm
<Wizard> ej dobra, bo to nielegalne jest
<Wizard> a my nie propagujemy takiego
 * Wizard zezuje na virtualboksa z dosem
<foreste> oj sam bym pobawil m ac ox ;d
<webnull> "Still waiting for root device"
<Wizard> foreste, nic specjalnego
<webnull> Dokładnie.
<foreste> ta ;d
<webnull> Po instalatorze było widać.
<webnull> Brzydkie to strasznie.
<Wizard> idę po browar, trzeba się zrelaksować
<manishe> siemka wiecie co tam za porty PCI (PCIe) na zdjeciu? http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$%28KGrHqQOKnEE4LlN,%29Q%21BOFN0rMMZQ%7E%7E_12.JPG
<Ashiren24> no port pci ;o
<manishe> a ten przesuniety?
<Ashiren24> i jeden pcie chyba
<Ashiren24> ta
<manishe> wlasnie zastanawiam sie jaki to dokladnie
<manishe> PCIe ale 16?
<dwe11er> webnull: still waiting to albo kontrolera nie ma, albo do bootloadera trzeba podać
<manishe> czyli jeden port PCIe x16 i reszta zwykle stare PCI?
<dwe11er> manishe: AGP i PCI
<manishe> aha
<manishe> ok to dzieki
<manishe> :)
<dwe11er> PCIe ma zągbek zaraz z lewej strony
<dwe11er> ząbek*
<dwe11er> a agp w 1/3 i/lub 2/3
<dwe11er> tak jak na obrazku
<dwe11er> ;)
<manishe> dzieki
<Ashiren24> ;o
<webnull> zbootował
<webnull> przełączyłem z IDE na SATA
<dwe11er> lol
<webnull> dziwna sprawa
<webnull> ten MAC ma wiecznie ze wszystkim problemy
<Wizard> webnull, gówno prawda
<Wizard> ale idźcie z nim gdzie indziej :)
<manishe> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$%28KGrHqIOKk%21E3vDn7pk2BOGcYg28n%21%7E%7E_12.JPG a tutaj? 2x PCIe16, 4xPCIe1 tak?
 * dwe11er instalował na całkowicie niekompatybilnym sprzęcie i działa
<dwe11er> bardzo dobrze powiem nawet
<webnull> tyle, że trzeba kombinować pod VM
<webnull> z różnymi opcjami
<dwe11er> manishe: 2xpciex16. 1xpciex1 a reszta pci
<webnull> a to się na kontrolerze SATA wykrzaczy a to na ACPI itp.
<gjm> dziwne :>
<dwe11er> fizycznie, bo elektrycznie to pewnie tam jest x4 i x16, albo x8/x8
<webnull> sukces, widzę desktop :>
<Wizard> webnull, proszę..
<webnull> zbyt wcześnie powiedziałem "sukces" - zawiesił się (freeze)
<webnull> po... poruszeniu myszką!
<Wizard> webnull!
<webnull> :D
<gjm> webnull: cool story, a teraz idź, opowiedz ją gdzie indziej
<Wizard> gjm++
 * dwe11er likes bros cool storys
<Wizard> kojarzy ktoś jak się w gnome3 robi screenshot?
<gjm> scrot :D
<webnull> scrot jest najlepszy :>
<Wizard> w sumie
<Wizard> myślałem, o gnome-screenshot
<BlessJah> Wizard: no to źle myślałeś
<Dudi> Witam
<webnull> W Makach jest zainstalowany nano i python by default?
<Dudi> Panowie taka opcja że jak strona się ładuje to elementy flash nie były ładowane i dopiero po kliknięciu się załadowały , w 11.04 z chrome można tak ustawić?
<webnull> Dudi: flashblock
<BlessJah> Dudi: w firefoksie i operze tak można
<BlessJah> flashblock albo noscript
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak sie nazywa pod chrome odpowiednik, ale po firefoksowych nazwach powinno znalezc
<Wizard> webnull, #mac
<Dudi> ok szukam
<webnull> dadzą mi kopa za hackintosha ;p
<Dudi> webnull, wiesz jak to jeden użytkownik mac powiedział "Należę do klubu".
<shpaq> Wizard: oddaj plusa ;P
<gjm> webnull: dostaniesz
<gjm> btw. hackintosh, buahahaha
<gjm> jasne
<gjm> instalacja na VM'ie
<Dudi> jeśli ktoś potrzebował by flashblock dla chrome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cdngiadmnkhgemkimkhiilgffbjijcie#
<Wizard> webnull, a musisz o tym mówić?
<Wizard> eh, shpaq, przecież ty nie lubisz ubuntu
<shpaq> [eee][~] $ uname -a
<shpaq> Linux eee 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<shpaq> lubię, nie lubię ;)
<gjm> shpaq: jako starawe
<gjm> a nie
<gjm> to ja mam starawe
<webnull> shpaq: trochę stare jajko
<shpaq> nie chciało mi się na eee robić gentoo
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> nie miałem tyle czasu*
<shpaq> a fabryczny oknows działał nędznawie
<shpaq> nie, nie chciało mi się
<Dudi> Mój moduł bluetooth trochę się zacina czasem przy włączaniu dopiero po wyłączeniu i włączeniu multimedialnym klawiszem zaskakuje. Jak by to rozwiązać przez konsolę?
<gjm> zacina tzn. ?
<gjm> tryby naoliw
<webnull> może rmmod && modprobe?
<Dudi> webnull, to może kojarzysz gdzie w katalogach znajdę ten odpowiadający za bluetooth?
<BlessJah> Dudi: nie musisz podawać pełnej ścieżki
<BlessJah> Dudi: lsmod pokaże ci załadowane moduły
<Dudi> jednak po przeczytaniu chyba sie to jednak nie nadaje
<Dudi> ok to jak wpiszę rmmod bluetooth to jak potem go włączyć ?
<Ashiren24> modprobe
<Dudi> ale wtedy trzeba podać pełną ścierzkę?
<shpaq> co to 'scierzka'?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> shpaq, Dudi: ścieżka
<shpaq> aaa
<Ashiren24> modprobe bluetooth
<shpaq> teraz rozumiem
<shpaq> modprobe buyamac
<Dudi> sory piszę z pociągu ale ort. nic nie usprawiedliwia.
<Dudi> shpaq, modeprobe getmoney
<Dudi> modprobe*
<BlessJah> `g xchat ubuntu sprawdzanie pisowni
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Dyskusja nt. dzieci neo - Pastebin.com: <http://pastebin.com/ZwmH03x6>
<Dudi> "Nadeszło żądanie CTCP VERSION od użytkownika BlessJah" ?
<Dudi> ERROR: Module bluetooth is in use by hidp,rfcomm,sco,bnep,l2cap,btusb   kurcze
<shpaq> rotfl
<BlessJah> Dudi: oj tam, takie tam, macanki w pociągu :>
<gjm> Dudi: sprawdzał jakiego klieta używasz
<gjm> klienta*
<shpaq> Dudi: zbinduj sobie hardware switch pod jakieś polecenie
<shpaq> i tyle
<shpaq> SOLVED, następny
<Dudi> xD shpaq widzę że jak maszynka do rozwiązywania problemów
<Dudi> dobra bateria pada a podróż ku końcowi się zbliża... do później :)
<BlessJah> shpaq: rfkill od tego nie jest?
<shpaq> nie pamiętam
<shpaq> ale robiłem kiedyś coś takiego
<shpaq> tyle, że dow wajfaja
<shpaq> s/dow/do
<BlessJah> ja nie mam hw kill
<BlessJah> mimo to czasem sie zalacza
<BlessJah> trzeba rebootowac
<BlessJah> poza tym soft tez sie czasem zalacza, nie wiem czemu, wiec prewencyjnie na poczatku soft wylaczam
<BlessJah> w skrypcie do laczenia sie z wifi
<BlessJah> :>
<BlessJah> oddalę się
<BlessJah> bbl
<cna> bry
<cna> chyba polac trzeba :) od godziny ani slowa :)
<foreste> modem m anager narazie porazka
<foreste> albo ma konflikt dbus lub udev
<webnull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVApgr1Mqto MMMM :-)
<DaZ> wczoraj oglądałem z tym ludziem the gamer
<DaZ> on jest po prostu straszny :f
<webnull> :D
<webnull> Nadaje się na seryjnego mordercę :P
<DaZ> nadaje sie na każdego psychopate
<webnull> :-)
<webnull> Ja tam czekam z niecierpliwością na 6 sezon Dekstera
<DaZ> ja czekam, ale na razie bez niecierpliwosci
<DaZ> jak sie zacznie to bede czekał bardziej [;
<webnull> Ale ten trailer 6 sezonu jest świetny
<Wizard> eh, dzieci dzieci
<webnull> Ojciec sie znalazł?
<webnull> się*
<cna> qrcze juz 6 ? jezcze 1 -go nie widzialem  :)
<Szatan> webnull: synek!
<cna> szcze*
<cna> nie strasz :)
<Wizard> dynastia 2
<buharin> nie moge zalapac idei
<buharin> zalozmy minimalizuje xchat
<buharin> a wlaczyc go moge tylko poprzez alt-tab
<buharin> a jesli klikne minimalizuj do zasobnika to w ogole nie wiem gdzie to jest
<buharin> mhmm
<asw> do kogo można kierować sprawy z xmpp na Ubuntu.pl ?
<Zblakany> buharin: sam kompilowałeś X-Chat'a i środowisko graficzne?
<Zblakany> asw: sprawdź, kto tworzył paczkę :-)
<asw> tzn chodziło mi o ownera usługi w domenie :)
<Wilczek`> asw: mario_7
<asw> dzięki
<mati75> 1st
<Dudi> ?
<Dudi> Jak wylogować się z X'ów?
<Dudi> Czy samo wyloguj i ctrl+alt+1 powinno pomóc? Bo jeśli tak to nie pomaga.
<Dudi> Instaluje sterowniki do 330m Walka jest nie równa
<Wilczek> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-12
<Wilczek> Dobranoc wszystkim :)
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> powitać
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> Wizard: czołem
<buharin> hej ;D
<Wizard> cześć lisu
<pure> siema
<pure> wie ktoś jak instalować gry z www.playdeb.net ?
<pure> przez centrum opro pokazuje że nie istnieje ....
<pure> dany program/gra
<Wizard> nie wiem co to playdeb
<Wizard> :>
<pure> stronę podałem wyżej
<buharin> pure, mam fajną gre na linuxa
<buharin> pure, wejdz na tibia.com
<Mamut> buharin, :D
<buharin> Mamut, DaZ gra w tibie
<pure> kijowa ;P
<Mamut> co kto lubi
<buharin> pure, Regnum Online?
<buharin> pure, WoW
<buharin> pure, World of Goo
<buharin> =D
<Mamut> Wolrd of Goo jest awesome
<Mamut> true story
<buharin> Mamut, i tak najlepsza jest tibia ;)
<buharin> pure, jesli chcesz moge ci podrzucic torrenta world of goo
<buharin> bo niestety jest płatne
<Wizard> drogie nie jest
<Wizard> wordl of goo jest świetne
<pure> spoko :)
<pure> podrzuć ;P.
<Wizard> na pm proponuję
<pure> Regnuim / WoW jest ok , graman privach via Wine
<buharin> sluchajcie mam problem, na unity jak klikam zamknij kadu to dziala ono dalej w tle ale nie moge z ch**** tego otworzyc ponownie a czasem klikam zamknij zamiast minimalizuj : (
<pure> aa bo w ty  w Unity dziedzisz... ja siedze w XFCE :0
<pure> siedzisz*-
<pure> chyba dobrze napisałem ( XFCE ) ?
<buharin> ta
<Wizard> buharin, unity jest z deka niedorobione..
<Wizard> chodzi ci o to, że nie ma traya, tak?
<buharin> juz mam tray
<buharin> ale chcialem inaczej
<buharin> zeby po kliknieciu na kadu <<
<buharin> byl tray
<buharin> w pasku unity
<buharin> i zeby tak pokazywalo cyferkami nowe wiadomosci
<buharin> :P
<buharin> al jestem wybredny tray starczy
<pure> Zanzaczyłem by ściągał mi proponowane aktualizacje , i co widze? " kelner-2.6.38.10" :P
<pure> Kurde reboot wyagana ... :P
<pure> papa xD z/w
<Wizard> nie włączaj proponowanych, jeśli nie masz większego doświadczenia :/
<pure> dlaczego mam nie włączać proponowanych ?
<pure> Co z nimi nie tak?
<Dreadlish> o/
<pure> oo ... Aktualizacje GetDeb + Aktualizacje Dystrybucji = 1GB... wow... xD
<Wizard> no właśnie..
<Wizard> to z nimi nie tak, że to są rzeczy, które jeszcze nie są dobrze przetestowane (i niekoniecznie muszą być)
<Wizard> od razu sobie konto na launchpadzie załóż ;P
<Wizard> będziesz miał co zgłaszać
<pure> spooko ;D
<pure> aa :P.
<Wizard> http://www.osnews.com/story/24934/VLC_Suffers_from_Companies_Spreading_Malware_Bundled_with_VLC
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6asz6do> (at www.osnews.com)
<Wizard> o_O
<pure> Odchaczyłem proponowane ,więc więcej się nie ściągną.
<Wizard> no, dobry pomysł
<Wizard> oszczędzisz se trochę nerwów pewnego dnia
<Wizard> z aktualizacjami kernela też lepiej uważać w ubuntu, bo to jest wolna amerykanka :D
<pure> Spoko :D
<pure> wszystko działa narazię , więć nie płaczę ;d
<pure> boot i programy działają bez problemów.
<Wizard> jakby się coś rypało, to byś nie miał specjalnie możliwości sprawdzić "programów", chyba, że te z /bin :>
<pure> jak mnie wk... ten chiński spam....
<pure> "害怕小三-降臨嗎?性.藥品幫妳" < link.... świnie jedne no :P
<Wizard> tak, na bank przeczytałem
<PushUpek> pewnie chińska strona o powiększaniu penisa ;D
<DaZ> wszystko jest o powiekszaniu penisa
<DaZ> ew. biznesmen z nigerii
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> kurde jak mi sie nie chce
<pure> :P
<lisu> cza jakom smołe wychylić
<pure> nie klikam nawet.
 * lisu za chwile idzie baze updejtować, wiec musi sie nieco ogarnąc, co by głupot nie porobił
<pure> Ostanim razem jak klikałem  z ciekawości to było " Umów się z Chinką" -.-
<Enlik> tried contacting Google to get this issue resolved - but Google didn't care, as Fauvet notes in the comments to the blog post, since of course, Google is making money off these scammers (you stay classy, Google).
 * Enlik wywnioskowal wniosek: nie warto klikac w reklamy nawet te „dopasowane informacyjne że nic tylko klikać”
<lisu> whatever
<Enlik> :>
<Wizard> Enlik, oczywiście
<Wizard> ale niezłe świństwo, nie?
<Enlik> Pewnie
<qermit> o/
<Enlik> Nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy wynik --help dają na standardowe wyjście błędów
<gjm> Bry
<Enlik> Morning
<Wizard> takie pytanie, gtk samo z siebie ma jakieś obiekty/funkcje do obsługi xdg-menu, czy od tego jest oddzielny lib?
<Enlik> Don't know
<qermit> Enlik: a ja rozumiem
<Enlik> Mnie to denerwuje jak np. do lessa przekierowuję
<Enlik> qermit: IMO bez sensu dla programow jak X
<qermit> dla nich pytanie o pomoc to błąd
<Enlik> Hehe, może i tak
<Wilczek`> Witam :)
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek`
<Wilczek`> o/
 * Admc` męczy się z kadu 0.10 beta2
 * Wilczek` zastanawia się jak nie zwariować od wycia  komputera
<Admc`> zepsułeś to teraz masz :P
<Wilczek`> Zaraz się reboot'nę do BIOS'a i włączę funkcję automatycznej kontroli
<Wilczek`> Ale zdaje się, że to po prostu powietrze tak świszcze
<asw> taka fe stronka ;]
<Enlik> Wilczek`: rebootnę, BIOS-a
<Enlik> :F
<Wilczek`> :P
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłłł\
<Dreadlish> nie musisz aż tak krzyczeć
<Dreadlish> ja słysze jak trawa rośnie
<Dreadlish> a to twoje ŁLŁŁŁŁŁŁŁ to mi sie wbija nie powiem gdzie
<PoKrAk> microsoft to syf :/
<Enlik> W ucho jak sądzę
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: wow. ale odkrycie
<PoKrAk> dwa dni sie mecza zeby wirtualna maszyne mi uruchomić zebym mogł na niel junuxa odpalić
<PoKrAk> linuxa tfu
<Dreadlish> ale biba
<PoKrAk> najpier svmm nie działał zeby sie z tym czyms połączyć to teraz nie moga mi obrazu iso podmontowac
<pure> to tak jak odpalać Windows 7 na wirtualce.... :D
<pure> PoKrAk,   nagrać ci Video jak odpalić Linuksa na wirtualce?! xD
<gjm> -.-
<PoKrAk> to ja wiem lecz maja tu problem z prawami dostepu do plików
<PoKrAk> jak mi podmontuja obraz mam juz z górki
<pure> ....
<pure> masz tv?
<pure> tw?
<pure> nie no .. dobrze napisałem .... tv
<gjm> o co ci chodzi?
<pure> w zasadzie po co montować obraz? w vmware/virtualbox wrzucasz normalnie obraz ( opcja jest z obrazu płyty).
<pure> PoKrAk, na jakim OSie teraz siedzisz?
<Wilczek`> lol
<Wilczek`> Ustawiłem w BIOS-ie tryb wentylatora na PWM, a pwmconfig i tak nie wykrywa
<Wilczek`> niczego
<pure> co daje ten tryb?
<Wilczek`> A komputer jedzie teraz na pełnych obrotach :D
<Wilczek`> Nie wiem
<Wilczek`> Jest jeszcze VOLTAGE
<pure> Voltage to napięcie.
<Wilczek`> Właśnie wiem
<Admc`> Wilczek`: daj lepiej na auto
<Wilczek`> sudo reboot!
<pure> sudo shutdown - h now ^^ , też coś znam z lini poleceń  :D
<Wilczek`> CPU Smart Fan Control - Enabled
<Wilczek`> CPU Smart Fan Control Mode - Auto
<PoKrAk> ja teraz ms
<pure> PoKrAk, i co ? udało się  zainstaloć pingwina na dysk
<pure> na wirtualce
<Wilczek`> Komputer był zasyfiony - chodził cicho, a jak jest czysty, to chodzi głośno :D
<Admc`> Wilczek`: zepsułeś coś przy czyszczeniu
<pure> :D
<Wilczek`> Admc`: Ciekawe co...
<pure> Polecam  przeczyszczenie skompresowanym powietrxem
<pure> powietrzem ( pod cieśnieniem)
<Wilczek`> pure: Ciekawe skąd wezmę kompresor, bo nie wydam dwóch dych na puszkę
<Admc`> Wilczek`:  Achievement unlocked!
<Wilczek`> Może to przez to, że BIOS mi się zresetował, a miałem coś ustawione i nie pamiętam. Bynajmniej chodzi teraz jak w laptopie - zależnie od temperatury
<Wilczek`> Ja wychodzę, pomyślę nad tym, jak wrócę
<Admc`> Wilczek`: do sklepu?
<Wilczek`> Tak
<Wizard> po kompresor pewnie
<pure> :D
<Mamut> ja tam zawsze napieram odkurzczaem z kontrolą obrotów :D
<Mamut> tylko uwazac trzeba na zworki :D
<pure> Kurde! , dźwięk coś mi się spier....-,- pierwdzi wszystkow głóśnikach jak muze puszczam....
<pure> jaka komenda restaruje pulse/alse?
<Admc`> pure: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Admc`> sudo alsa force-reload
<dKc> dzien dobry
<dKc> jest jakis koks z php?
<Admc`> witamy
<Mamut> drugami tutaj nie handluja chyba
<dKc> czyms w ogole handluja?:<
<pure> dzięki admc
<pure> pulse zaczło pierdzieć jak muza leciała , nie wiadomo co się stało
<Admc`> pure: znam przyczynę czemu tak się stało
<Admc`> to pulseaudio :)
<pure> ;P
<pure> wole pulse audio bo jest dźwięk przestrzenny 5.1 , a w samej alsie niema.... :P
<pure> tzn. nie wiem co jest na Ubuntu
<Admc`> ja mam pulseaudio
<Admc`> bo nie chce mi się go wywalać
<Admc`> a działa więc trzymam :)
<Wizard> ale pieprzycie, to aż łeb boli
<Psotnick> Wizard: uwaga, zaczynam jeszcze bardziej
<Admc`> po za tym mam głośniki 2.0 więc mi tam rybka
<pure> Kolega wczoraj z Ubuntu przeszedł na Xubuntu i jest zadowolony bo na Ubuntu niema dźwięku 5.1 ( tzn jest, ale basy nie grają ) a na Xub untu grają bez przestawiania... :P
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Admc`> O.o
<gjm> pure: cool story bro
<Psotnick> da sie w C++ zamienić zmienną na stałą, albo chociaż 'oszukać' kompilator, że to stała?
<Wizard> pure, ty się w walnij czym ciężkim w łeb
<gjm> Psotnick: const?
<Wizard> a co, funkcja chce const?
<Psotnick> tak, funkcja chce const
<gjm> rzutowanie?
<Wizard> może pomóc
<Psotnick> można rzutować też consty?
<pure> Nie no , ja tylko mówię jak buło. na Ubu siedział na słuchawkach , bo basy nie chciały grać. Zainstalował Xubu i bez kopania w ustawieniach dźwięku , miał basy :P.
<Enlik> Rzutowanie mięchem
<pure> było*
<Psotnick> Wizard: tak, pomóc ;)
<gjm> w Enlika
<pure> I nie wiem od czego to zależy...
<PoKrAk> pure wlaśnie lecą 2 instalki na 2 virtualki
<PoKrAk> jeloł Enlik
<Wizard> en0x, (ono to) może pomóc
<Enlik> o/
<Wizard> enlik znaczy
<Wizard> Psotnick znaczy
<Wizard> kurde
<Wizard> :S
<Psotnick> dobra, już wiem :P
<Enlik> Wizard: nie pij już
<gjm> nie pal tego
<Wizard> nic nie palę
<Psotnick> to wie ktoś jak to zrobić, czy nie?
<pure> PoKrAk, po co aż 2?
<Psotnick> najchętniej ktoś w miarę trzeźwy :P
<PoKrAk> bom potrzeba 2 do baculi
<Wizard> spróbuj z tym rzutowaniem
<Enlik> Psotnick: pisałeś przeca, że pomogło, przyn. takom zrozumiał
<Psotnick> nie pisałem, że pomogło :D
<Enlik> Chyba to będzie jak (const <typ>)var
 * Wilczek` powrócił!
<Wizard> Enlik, powinno zaprażyć
<Wizard> ale ja cinki z cpp jestem
<PoKrAk> jeloł SimonPHOENIX
<Psotnick> dalej nie wiem co jest z tym nie tak
<Wizard> wklej kod i wklej błąd kompilatora
<Psotnick> main.cpp:(.text+0x5d): undefined reference to `gg_login'
<Psotnick> sesja = gg_login(p);
<Psotnick> to jest ta linijka z gg_login
<Psotnick> a gg login to: const struct gg_login_params *p=&params;
<Enlik> -lgadu czy cos takiego trza (czy -Wl,-lgadu) IMO
<Psotnick> true ;)
<Enlik> True w sensie pomogło?
<Psotnick> tak
<Enlik> (CMake'iem go! :])
<Enlik> Gut, 7,69 zł
<Psotnick> kompiluje się w każdym razie ;)
<gjm> "każdy działający program jest przestarzały"
<Enlik> There’s no page with this address in Launchpad. ----> ej, usuneli buga na launchpadzie czy co to sie stalo
<Enlik> (pod tym adresem bylo moje zgloszenie bledu)
<Admc`> Enlik: wbij na swoje konto i tam daj bugs
<Enlik> Aj, nie jestem zalogowany
<Enlik> (a to byl blad ktorym oznaczyl jako security)
<Enlik> To jest serwer logowania Launchpad używający technologi → powinno być „technologii”, napraw ktoś :P
<Enlik> No, teraz błąd jest widoczny
<Wizard> Psotnick, to był błąd linkowania, a nie kompilacji
<Wizard> ty się najpierw poucz, zanim zaczniesz grzebać :P
<Psotnick> nie grzebałem :D
<Psotnick> nic nie zespułem == nie grzebałem :P
<Psotnick> btw. każdy kiedyś zaczynał
<Dudi> witam
<Dudi> Instalowałem sterowniki NVidi i dupa poszły się X'y, backup powinien być ale go nie ma
<Dudi> co teraz?
<Dudi> z kąd wytrzasnąć plik conf?
<Psotnick> skąd*
<Dudi> skąd*
<Dudi> wiem wiem
<Dudi> Wizard, pewnie bawiłeś już się z sterami do Nvidi :)
<Dudi> szlag nie ma go a Ty BlessJah
<Dudi> ?
<Wizard> Dudi, nie, w pracy mi nuwo starcza
<Wizard> Dudi, najprościej wygenerować za pomocą X -configure
<Wizard> tylko musisz X zgasić do tego
<Dudi> ok tym to już się driver zają bo wogóle nie chcą wstać:)
<Dudi> dzięki
<Dudi> zaraz zobaczę
<Dudi> configuration failed.
<Dudi> liczba stworzonych ekranuów nie zgadza się z liczna wykrytych urządzeń
<lisu> kurde, ile kosztuje całe pudło skrętki 5-tki? bo ktoś chyba chce freda wydymać
<Wizard> takie 300m?
<Wizard> nie pamiętam w sumie
<Wizard> 150-160zł chyba
<Wizard> u więcej
<Wizard> znacznie
<Wizard> od 250 do nawet 400 widzę
<dwe11er> kiedyś za 40m płaciłem 18zł :<
<lisu> no ja widzę cene 1.7 X 305 metrów dokładnie co daje 5 stów, chyba kogoś pogięło za kat 5e
<lisu> ostatnio taki za 380 miałem... promocja?
<lisu> ja pierdole, chyba kogoś sutki pieką, wybaczcie mi słowa, ale to się już w pale nie mieści
<lisu> dzwonisz kurde na support, a kobieta daje ci instrukcję jakie błędy poprawiać w programie i bazie, aby działał program, no kurde co to ja jestem, programista, tak nie będzie, chyba program wyleci z użycia razem ze supportem, no przesada, "prawdopodobnie baza danych się przepełniła" =---> ja sie kurwa pytam: jak mogła się baza danych przepełnić??!?! zwłasza, że baza ma 25k wpisów!!
<PoKrAk> jo lisu
<lisu> o/
<PoKrAk> lisuu kill him
<lisu> her*
<PoKrAk> kill them all
<r9s> joł
<lisu> :D
<PoKrAk> a pozniej powiedz ze głosy ci kazały
<Dudi> A później plakaty "bo skrętka była za droga"
<Wilczek`> Nagłówek w Fakcie - "Zabiła ich skrętka!"
<Wizard> nie no, już miałem lisa kopnąć w rzyć
<Wizard> ale znam ten ból
<lisu> jak to mówią: p...le nie robie, wychodze wcześniej, powiem, ze mam zamówioną wizyte u psychologa, bo z wariatami nie wytrzymuje x)
<lisu> o/
<Wilczek`> :D
<webnull> Witam
<Szatan> hello webnull
<pure> no siema
<r9s> I znowu webnull wbil zaraz po mnie
<r9s> webnull: a dzisiaj pojedziesz nad wode?
<webnull> nie
<Szatan> webnull: nie rób tego!
 * pure zastanawia się jak zmienić przechwytywanie dźwięku z Mikrofonu na z Komputera. ( What You Hear).
<Wilczek`> Stereo Mix
<Wilczek`> :P
 * Wizard nie rozumie
 * pure mówi że "To co puszcze na YouTubie , to się nagra", ale nie nagra się " To co mówię do Mic'a"
<pure> Wilczek`, -ku. Ja tego chyba nie mam :).Morzę " Nagrywanie 1/2/3" ? kij wi :P.
<pure> Chce prare filmików nagrać , ale bez udziału mego głosu :p.
<pure> Wilczek, bo ty z oriętowany widze, da się nagrać to co słychać na kompie i głos jednocześnie?. , z tym że "What You Hear:30% | Microphone:70%" , da się takie coś zrobić? :P.
<Wilczek`> Moment
<pure> Spoksik :).
<qermit> pure: dodajesz loopa
<pure> qermit, jak , gdzie?  , w którym miejscu? :D
<qermit> pure: w najgorszum wypadku łączysz line in z wyjściem
<pure> line line... coś takiego widziałem :D
<Wilczek`> pure: Chyba znalazłem
<qermit> w najlepszym ustawiasz na karcie - 2 wejścia dźwięku
<Wilczek`> Zaraz ci screen'a wyślę
<Wilczek`> http://s3.ifotos.pl/img/zrzut-ekr_hwqnhhh.png
<Wilczek`> Ustaw tak sobie w alsamixer
<Wilczek`> I musisz włączyć w programie którym nagrywasz, nagrywanie z dwóch wyjść
<pure> na windzie  było to samo , 2 wyjścia na raz się ustawiało , ok czaje ;). dojde do tego .
<pure> Tylko nie kazdy program pozwala na 2 wyjcia na raz :D
 * pure jest zawiedziony , bo record my desktop niema takich opcji , więc dźwięk zmontuje osobno. ^^... :)
<pure> Wilczek`,  Czy ty masz KDE4?
<Wilczek`> Tak
<Wilczek`> 4.6.5
<pure> Jaki to os??
<Dreadlish> matkoboska
<Wilczek`> pure: PCLinuxOS
<pure> Wilczek`, a myślałem że PC BSD :).
<Wilczek`> :)
<dwe11er> Wilczek`: tego w ogóle ktos uzywa?
<Wilczek`> dwe11er: Czego?
<Wizard> pclinuxos.. fork mandrivy, która jest zespawaną connectivą i mandrake, który jest forkiem redhata :/
<Wilczek`> Fajny jest
<Wilczek`> Najlepsze distro z KDE
<Wizard> można sobie zobaczyć jak ze wzrostem drzewka spada jakość
<dwe11er> lol
<Dreadlish> lol
<Wizard> Wilczek`, ile lat używasz linuksa, tak z ciekawości? :>
<Dreadlish> to gentoo nie widziałeś :F
<Wizard> ta, gentoo to w ogóle najlepsze distro, na pewno
<Wizard> bo "ma się pełną kontrolę"
<Wizard> żeby odpalić samochód należy najpierw zamontować silnik, pomaga w tym systemowe narzędzie "wielokrążek"
<Dreadlish> wizard już narzeka
<Wizard> no jaha
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Jakieś 8 miesięcy nie licząc tymczasowych testów wcześniej
 * dwe11er prędzej by chakrę wziął niż 'siódmą wode po kisielu' pclinuxos ;s
<Wizard> dwe11er, to samo pomyślałem
<dwe11er> tymbardziej że maja całkiem przyjemny instalator
<Wizard> przeglądałem ich stronę kiedyś - nic ciekawego w sumie
<Enlik> Marudzicie :P
<Enlik> PCLinuxOS chociaż coś wnosi
<Enlik> Od Mandrivy się oddalil i jest czyms w rodzaju „userfirendly dystrybucja w zasadzie rolling release”
<Wizard> telewizory po schodach :S
<Enlik> :D
<Vorbis> Wilczek`, nie wiesz jak nagrać ze stereomixa?
<dwe11er> Enlik: to dokładnie jak chakra, tylko bez kupy jaką jest rpm
<Wilczek`> Vorbis: Przed chwilą jeden o to samo się pytał -.-
<Enlik> dwe11er: Chakra akurat wnosi hmm… brak GNOME?
<Vorbis> bo widze że coś tu kombinowałeś ale nie mam całości
<Enlik> Idealna dystrybucja dla fajnbojow KDE
 * Enlik narzekający
<Vorbis> a dobra mam
<dwe11er> Enlik: po co komu gnome?
<dwe11er> po co komu kde w ogóle
<Enlik> Ano
<Enlik> W kazdym razie nie ma tego i nie ma tez pewnie 5000 innych rzeczy w repozytorium (niby z archowego mozna…)
<dwe11er> nie mozna
<dwe11er> chakra już nie bazuje na archu
<Enlik> A jak z formatem paczek - binarnym i PKGBUILD-ami?
<dwe11er> format paczek nie ma znaczenia
<dwe11er> jak sie uprzesz to nawet na frugalware wpakujesz paczkę archa
<dwe11er> ale może nie działac w ogóle bo inne biblioteki
<Enlik> Mhm… ale tak z czystej ciekawosci, glownie format źródłowy, czy ten, czy ten zmodyf., czy swoj, bo i ich już jest stosunkowo dużo
<buharin> najlepszy jest Gnome3
<buharin> i tyle
<buharin> ;D
<dwe11er> ja tam z gnome uzywam tylko nm-applet, gnome-power-manager i chyba gnome-sound-cośtam
<Wilczek`> O.O
<Wilczek`> GNOME3?!
<dwe11er> i więcej mnie nie interesuje
<Wilczek`> Vorbis: http://wklej.to/WmFuT
<Vorbis> hmm
<Vorbis> skoro chciał stereomixa to trzeba było mu powiedzieć aż w pavucontrol przerzuci nagrywanie na monitor
<buharin> mam pytanie czy mozliwe jest zlamanie zabepieczen WPA2? i jaka to jest trudność?
<buharin> nie żebym chciał komuś szkodzić chce przetestować pewną sieć
<Damn3d> bruteforce
<Admc`> buharin: masz klaster obliczeniowy pod ręką?
<Dreadlish> albo 10 porządnych kart graficznych? :D
<buharin> D:
<buharin> dzizyz
<Admc`> w warunkach domowych można łatwo tylko wepa złamać
<buharin> a nie da sie tego przechwycic
<Admc`> nie da się
<buharin> : (
<Admc`> do wepa wystarczy telefon z linuxem
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> to już przeginka
<Dreadlish> wieśmak 2 waży 14gb?
<Admc`> Dreadlish: a co ciekawe po instalacji zajmuje 7 GB
<Admc`> tak przynajmniej kolega mówił
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> to dobra
<Dreadlish> zasysam (nie bić!)
<Admc`> Dreadlish: ten kanał jest logowany
<Admc`> jutro przyjedzie do ciebie ABW
<Dreadlish> no to niech przyjdzie
<Dreadlish> jak znajdą gdzie to może coś na mnie będą mieli
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> no i 3 sezony the big bang theory pójdą się paść
<Dreadlish> ale to nawet dobrze
<Dreadlish> bo je oglądałem ze 3 razy
<Dreadlish> nie będę 4 raz oglądał :D
<buharin> albo czy można w warunkach domowych
<buharin> robić zakłócenia
<buharin> ?
<buharin> fal radiowych
<Admc`> buharin: na pewno to tylko testowanie?
<Admc`> a nie próba wkurwienia sądsiada?
<buharin> Admc`, ;)
<Dreadlish> buharin: da sie.
<Dreadlish> robisz 10W nadajnik i zagłuszasz pół osiedla :D
<buharin> Dreadlish, jest jakaś literatura?
<Dreadlish> buharin: google
<Dreadlish> i mój ojciec
<Dreadlish> bądź znajomy elektronik
<buharin> oO
<Admc`> buharin: no to może powiedz co to ten sąsiad robi
<Dreadlish> do zagłuszania i nadawania (co jest w zasadzie tym samym) trzeba mieć troche umiejętności
<Admc`> może wynajdziemy bardziej pokojowe rozwiązanie
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> tylko licz sie z tym że taki zagłuszacz nie jest "kierunkowy"
<Dreadlish> on nadaje we wszystkich kierunkach
<buharin> wlasciwie to ona
<buharin> sasiadka biegalem z psem i moj chcial sie z jej bawic a ona do mnie ze jej pies nie lubi czarnych suczek
<buharin> wiec postanowilem troche jej naszkodzic :P
<buharin> ale nie wiem jak
<Admc`> buharin: to jest karalne
<Admc`> łamanie zabezpieczeń
<buharin> Admc`, ona i tak nie ogarnie
<Admc`> no i zagłuszanie chyba też
<buharin> Admc`, o co chodzi bo to tepa cipa jest
<buharin> ;P i ja sie czegos naucze
<Admc`> buharin: radziłbym olać to ciepłym moczem
<PushUpek> gorzej jak jakiegoś ogarniętego sąsiada zagłuszysz i oklepie ci ryj :D
<Admc`> bo będziesz jeszcze zagłuszał sygnał jakiemuś co się na tym zna
<Admc`> no może też policje wezwać
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> zagłuszanie czegokolwiek jest karalne w całej ue
<buharin> za komuny zagłuszali
<Admc`> za komuny nie byliśmy w ue
<Admc`> zacznijmy od tego
<Dreadlish> za komuny to zagłuszacz na radio wolna europa stał kilometr od mojej chaty
<Dreadlish> a ojciec zrobił wzmacniacz i kurde tak zbierało wszystko
<Dreadlish> że zagłuszacz sie pieprzył
<Dreadlish> ale to i tak jest chaskie
<Dreadlish> chamskie*
<buharin> Dreadlish, ja bym dziś zagłuszał dalej niektóre radia :D
<Dreadlish> buharin: u mnie cały czas zagłuszają 102,3MHz
<Dreadlish> aka radio maryśka
<buharin> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-howto/30278-how-to-crack-wpa--wpa2
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yabq8qq> (at www.smallnetbuilder.com)
<buharin> cos takiego znalazlem
<Dreadlish> słownikiem
<buharin> no widze
<buharin> ale cos przechwytuje wczesniej
<buharin> to i  tak jest ciezkie do zlamania
<buharin> gdzie mogę znaleźć jak działą WPA2?
<buharin> gdyby ktoś szukał http://peb.pl/informatyka/133626-rapidshare-wardriving-lamanie-zabezpieczen-sieci-bezprzewodowych.html
<buharin> ;)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/694tyg8> (at peb.pl)
<Dreadlish> aka łamanie wepa
<pure> cześć :D.
<pure> Udało mi się zrobić wyjścia na ibus dla Koreanskiego Chińskiego i Japońskiego ^^
<lisu> pure: po co?
<pure> lisu, m.in że znam hangul i całą kane ( anime) i znam trochę te języki ^^.
<pure> może więcej niż troche ;]
<pure> a chiński do przepisywania recaptha ( chińskie gierki)
<pure> lisu, i udało mi się zrobić odbieranie dźwięku z dwóch źródeł ^^
<lisu> pure: to ty 'kozak' jestes, skoro znasz te "znaczki" chińskie.
<pure> nie wszystkie znam , znam na pamięc jakieś 30?
<pure> obok capth , jest taki głośniczek
<pure> ni np.
<pure> klikam w niego ,a lektor mi czy ' ji ło szy ' ,a tak wpisuje 'yi (patrze na podobny znam), wo (patrze na podobny znak), xie( i patrze na podobny znan) . To tyle
<pure> a kana jest bardzo prosta do nauczenia się ( kompletnie nie znam kanji) , hangul też jest piekielnie łatwy do zapamiętania.
<pure> i nie znaczki , bo pismo chińskie nazywa się ' han '/
<gjm> to krzaczki
<firemark> pure: nawet jakbys chcial
<firemark> pure: to i tak zawsze bedzie znak <:
<firemark> pure: teraz też piszemy znakami
<pure> firemark, w zasadzie masz racje.
<Skrzyp> clear
<marcusdavidus> jaks ie qrwa zmienia w burgu theme
<marcusdavidus>  bo sie zrobil udpat a aja jestem na dxm i i sie theme e podoba  anie pamietam tego gowna a wni che mi sie mana czytac bo jetsem napany
<Stirlitz> trza mieć tupet
<lisu> Stirlitz: czyń waść powinność.
<marcusdavidus> no co
<marcusdavidus> jezu
<marcusdavidus>  ja sdie poprostu pytam
<marcusdavidus>  ie mozna byvc napcanym linuksiazem czy jak ?
<BlessJah> Wizard: co ode mnie chcesz trollu?
<marcusdavidus> wiecpowiecei mi jak zmienicw burgu threm
<marcusdavidus>  jak wyrzezwieje toisoie zmieni
<marcusdavidus>  ale takiego queta mam na dx
<marcusdavidus>  ze mussze znalezc odpwoeidz
<marcusdavidus>  jakz ienic  jebany theme w burgu bez czytani man
<marcusdavidus>  a nie pamietam ahah
<BlessJah> marcusdavidus: moja nie rozumieć, twoja klikać wolniej klawisze, to moja zrozumieć łatwiej
<marcusdavidus> qrwa [rzecytam teo jebanego ana
<marcusdavidus> ja jetse na 450 ddxm ty sie cieszze ja kjlawisze widze
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: on był tu już wcześniej? w oknie mi się zmieścił tylko kawałek
<lisu> BlessJah: nie przejmuj gitary.
<BlessJah> lisu: moja nadal nie rozumieć, twoja zmienić dialekt :>
<pure> -,- ale troll
<BlessJah> pure: twoja mówić o moja? :>
<pure> BlessJah, ja nie  pamiętać nazwa , ja użyć komenda /clear ja mieć duży spam na czat.
<gjm> pure: twoja móc użyć /leave, wtedy nie mieć spam
<BlessJah> gjm++
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<DaZ> guten abend
<Wizard> добрый вечер
<Wilczek`> Good evening
<Admc`> mru :3
<Trojanin> priwiet, Wizard
<Wizard> こんばんは
<Wizard> znacie jakieś gtkowe gui do clama?
<Wizard> hmm, jest tkowe
<Wizard> niech będzie
 * lukaszg też ma już google+
<Wizard> huh?
<dwe11er> kto to w ogóle jest? ;s
<gjm> kto?
<dwe11er> no własnie
<Wizard> znacie jakieś dobre wprowadzenie do GTK?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> to jest takie coś?
<Wizard> może rzucać od razu na głęboką wodę, byle z komentarzami :)
<Dreadlish> ja sie przyzwyczaiłem do pythońskiej dokumentacji
<Dreadlish> i w ogóle do jakiegokolwik docs
<Dreadlish> a
<Wizard> Quintasan uczy się latać :)
<Enlik> tar xf gimp-*.tar.*; cd src; less *.c
<Quintasan> Wizard: Że co?
<Enlik> Wizard: ^ ;)
<Dreadlish> to nie jest dobra dokumentacja
<Wizard> dzięki Enlik
<Wizard> jak spojrzałem w coś z lxde to się przeżegnałem
<Wizard> a nie zwykłem tego robić
<Wizard> Quintasan, no, w sensie wchodzisz, wychodzisz
<Quintasan> A
<qermit> Wizard: musisz używać GTK?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> a czego mam używać?
<lukaszg> gtkmm też jest ok
<TheNumb> QT
<TheNumb> *Qt
<Wizard> qt nie żyje a gtkmm jest w c++, którego niezbyt dobrze znam
<TheNumb> Wizard: pitolisz z tym Qt.
<lukaszg> TheNumb, btw http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/88685/why-dont-all-use-qt/88689#88689
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tjn2pa> (at programmers.stackexchange.com)
<TheNumb> Znowu Wielka Wojna Toolkitowa.
<Wizard> nie, nie pitolę
<Wizard> robię w robocie projekt z qtquick i chodzą słuchy, że oni chcą na bazie tego gui zrobić wszędzie w qt5
<Wizard> a qml i reszta tego badziewia się kupy nie trzyma
<Wizard> przyjemnie się w tym robi, jeśli program ma mniej niż 3 przyciski
<Wizard> c++ nie znam zbyt dobrze i nie chcę się go uczyć, bo to głupi język jest
<Wizard> poza tym, pytanie moje było o gtk, czy znacie jakąś dobrą dokumentację
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> a wy od razu qt sru te
<TheNumb> Wizard: jeszcze wxwidgets, nie zapominaj ;-)
<Enlik> I FLTK :P
<Wizard> i fox i gnustep i tk i co tam, kuźwa, jeszcze
<Enlik> (i dużo innych rzeczy)
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> nie rozmawiam z wami
<Enlik> Wizard: to oznacza tyle: nie ma/nie słyszałem o tym
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie ma dobrej dokumentacji, bo wszystkie brudne hacki w kodzie nie są opisane ;-)
 * TheNumb i tak woli Cocoa.
<Dreadlish> burżuj?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: e?
<Dreadlish> cocoa = burżujosx
<TheNumb> Kolejny co pierdzieli.
<TheNumb> Jak wiesz gdzie kupić to wychodzi tanio.
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - żeby go używać zgodnie z licencją to musisz kupić sprzęt za >4k
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: 3800
<Dreadlish> a na osx86 nie jest zgodnie z licencją
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: 4k.
<Dreadlish> zaokrąglam
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no popatrz, co ja kupiłem za 3800.
<TheNumb> W sklepie za 4700
<TheNumb> Na allegro można nówkę za 3800.
<Dreadlish> "na allegro"
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> nie lubie jak na allegro widze za duże cyfry ;
<Dreadlish> d
<TheNumb> Tego gównianego laptopa co miałem do tej pory też kupiłem za 3800.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Już nigdy nie kupię laptopa większego niż 14".
<Dreadlish> a ja nigdy mniejszego niż 12"
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tru.
<TheNumb> Dla mnie 13,3" jest optymalne.
<Dreadlish> nawet nówka idzie po 3,4k
<Dreadlish> no magister
<Enlik> Pićkie
<Dreadlish> może jak będe miał kase
<Dreadlish> narazie to kupuje bas
<Dreadlish> za dużo kompów
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Dreadlish, zawsze można sprzedać/oddać
<Dreadlish> Wizard: basu nie sprzedam.
<syngress_> :-)
<Dreadlish> trzeba mieć coś jeszcze
<Dreadlish> a nie tylko w tych kompach siedzieć
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: e tam.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: i tak wolę elektryka <:
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: etam burżuju
<TheNumb> Każdy basista którego znam jak gra na tej swojej gitarce to ma otwartą paszczę i tylko czekam aż zacznie mu ślina z niej wyciekać.
<Dreadlish> nie mam 3.4k na sprzęt za 1.7k
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: którego znasz - mnie nie znasz ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: idziesz do pracy i *masz* kasę na co potrzebujesz ;]
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: znajdź robote na zadupiu
<Dreadlish> dostaniesz jakieś gówno za 3zł/h
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: wyjedź z zadupia a nie narzekasz.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: to wyjedź w wieku lat 15 =.=
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: to ty nie możesz nawet legalnie pracować *chyba*.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: i tu jest drugi problem
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: niby tak.
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> ty serio masz 15 lat?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: *facepalm*
<Dreadlish> aż mi siadł ff od tego tekstu
<Wizard> no co? tak tylko pytam
<jacekowski> Wizard: zdejmij malpe
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> co ci przeszkadza?
<Dreadlish> masz na /msg NickServ op #ubuntu-pl
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Wizard> chyba chanserv
<Dreadlish> ajtam
<Dreadlish> chanserv nickserv
<Dreadlish> i tak jedna dupa to napsiała
<Wizard> ale mnie nie ma na accessie
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> poskarżcie się jednej dupie, co to pisała i mi zdejmie
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ty naprawde nie myślałeś że mam?
<firemark> pojdzie krwawa rzez na pure
<firemark> za jaranie sie japonia
<bastetmilo> firemark: a co z tym złego?
<firemark> bastetmilo: a bo nie lubię tej fascynacji krajem :p
<firemark> bastetmilo: jest dziwny, 50 lat temu rznal cale chiny i USA, a teraz ich kultura ograniczyla sie do super mocy i wlosach na zelu :p
<bastetmilo> firemark: troche bardzo spłyciłes ich kulture w tym momencie...
<firemark> bastetmilo: no i sushi jest bezsmakowe a drogie w cholere o_O
<bastetmilo> firemark: ale Japonia to nie jest tylko sushi, manga i anime...
<firemark> bastetmilo: no ja wiem ze samochody i telewizory!
<bastetmilo> firemark: jeśli chodzi o kuchnie to proszę http://kyotofoodie.com/ - a to jest tylko Kyoto.
<firemark> bastetmilo: wolę bigos ;p
<bastetmilo> firemark: łotever.
<firemark> ja bym wolał żeby zaczęli ludzie interesować się swoją kulturą niż obcą
<winter> firemark: zobacz jak wzorowo japończycy się zachowali po tsunami
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> hej winter
<firemark> winter: zobacz jak ich domki po tsunami zrownalo z ziemia
<firemark> winter: gdy Akropol stoi do dzis
<bastetmilo> firemark: szybko zrównało, szybko postawią od nowa...
<winter> ale jak pięknie się po tym podnieśli, 4 misiące iśladu nie ma po tsunami i nie było plądrowania sklepów, biadolenia i podnoszenia cen
<Skrzyp> "Ekspresowe budowy"
<Skrzyp> Rano wychodzisz do roboty w sobotę chatagotowa
<winter> a u nas autostrad jeszcze przez lata nie będzie
<winter> bastetmilo: kupiłem sobie wczoraj kartę sieciową
<winter> bastetmilo: tp-link tg-3269
<bastetmilo> winter: i?
<Skrzyp> i nie łączy
<winter> i nic, chciałem się pochwalić
<winter> potrzebna mi do lanparty
<Skrzyp> łał, a co takiego do chwalenia się w TP?
<winter> Skrzyp: milcz
<winter> postawiłem na tym nat/dhcp/dns
<Dreadlish> cosiestało?
<winter> żeby lanparty było przyjemniejsze
<winter> ole to dopiero 23 lipca
<winter> ale*
<Skrzyp> winter: a 26 afterlanparty u mnie
<Skrzyp> urodziny robię
<winter> oo
<winter> czternaste?
<Wilczek`> :D
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> nawet wilczek jest
<winter> będzie ciasto i cola?
<Skrzyp> beda ciastka
<Skrzyp> t tort
<Skrzyp> i cola też :P
<Wilczek`> Dreadlish: Wilczek` zawsze jest, musi tylko czasami spać :P
 * winter wpierdala żelki o smaku koli
 * Dreadlish nie wpierdala nic
<Skrzyp> winter: give me some
<winter> jeszcze truskawkowe potem
 * Dreadlish nie wpierdolił nic od śniadaniobiadu
 * winter gives some cola jallys to Skrzyp 
 * Skrzyp wpierdalał przed chwilą kanapkę z żółtym serem
<winter> dzisiaj byłem u rodziny
<winter> i ich labradow mnie dopadł
<winter> labrador*
<winter> ale mu z ryja jechało
<winter> fuj.
<Dreadlish> każdemu psu z ryja jedzie
<winter> wiem
<Dreadlish> no może kilku jedzie mocniej
<winter> ale ten zawsze do mnie przychodzi i się łasi i dyszy z rozdziabioną paszczą
<winter> najgorzej jak skoczy z łapami
<winter> i są brudne
<winter> idę zajarać
<winter> .
<Skrzyp> pali się!
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Wilczek`> 2nf
<Wilczek`> *2nd
<Dreadlish> pierdzifon
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie wiem co moja matka z ojcem robią
<Dreadlish> ale nie brzmi to najlepiej
<Wilczek> Lol
<Wilczek> Brata będziesz miał :)
<winter> albo siostrę
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: hehe, bedziesz miał drugą siostrę
<Skrzyp> zamknij se drzwi, or so
<localh0st> hmm
<localh0st> ktos probowal podlaczyc sie do czata fb przez jakis komunikator /xmpp?
<bastetmilo> localh0st: przez adium i pidgina.
<localh0st> bastetmilo: udalo Ci sie?
<localh0st> mi przez kadu/pidgina w ogole nie laczy
<Skrzyp> localh0st: przez pidgina mi łączy
<localh0st> podalem nazwe uzytkownika taka jaka ustawilem na fb i haslo do facebooka/konta google
<Skrzyp> localh0st: musisz mieć tego, signa
<Skrzyp> takiego facebook.com/coś
<bastetmilo> localh0st: pidgin się biesił. ale na adium działa pięknie
<Skrzyp> i tego cosia wpisujesz
<localh0st> Skrzyp: tez probowalem zasob podac, bez skutku
<localh0st> sprubuje zaktualizowac pidgina bo widze ze jest nowsza wersja..
<localh0st> a na stronie nie trzeba nic aktywowac?
<Skrzyp> localh0st: nie jako zasób
<Skrzyp> jako login
<localh0st> to ja juz nie wiem, jako nazwe uzytkownika podaje to co ostatnio ustawilem na fb, tzn. "login" z  facebook.com/login, domene chat.facebook.com, zasob- cokolwiek, haslo- haslo do fb, lokalny alias- moje imie, "bezpieczenstwo polaczenia "uzycie szyfrowania jesli jest dostepne", port 5222, serwer polaczenia - chat.facebook.com, reszta default
<Skrzyp> localh0st: popierniczyłeś
<Skrzyp> ustaw tylko tyle - reszta pusta
<Skrzyp> user - user z fb.com/user
<Skrzyp> pass - pass
<Skrzyp> serwer - chata.fejzbuka.kom
<localh0st> haa
<Skrzyp> nazwa wyświetlana - cośtam
<localh0st> mam
<localh0st> jednak trzeba aktywowac
<localh0st> https://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<Skrzyp> reszta nico
<Skrzyp> localh0st: nom
<Skrzyp> no to trza było mówić zie nie masz
<localh0st> pytalem czy trzeba gdzies to aktywowac, ale ok, dziala juz swietnie :)
<localh0st> ogolnie zauwazylem ze gg umarlo odkad jest fb
<Skrzyp> localh0st: ogólnie gg umiera od kiedy jest XMPP
<localh0st> nie, watpie
<KoYoT> re
<KoYoT> mial juz ktos przejscia z gnome-shell?
<localh0st> xmpp chybaj est starsze, teraz odkad fb stal sie popularny w polsce duzo osob korzysta z czata (czatu?) a nie z gg
<localh0st> jestem ciekaw co bedzie z google+
<KoYoT> jak uruchomic unity z konsoli zeby wskoczylo w tryb graficzny?
<localh0st> tez wydaje sie byc dosyc ciekawe, moze jakas fuzja bedzie z facebookiem, to wtedy bedzie bajer
<localh0st> albo po prostu fb zerznie ich pomysly,
<KoYoT> pomoze ktos?
<Dreadlish> albo
<Skrzyp> KoYoT: JA
<Skrzyp> KoYoT: do dupy
<KoYoT> Skrzyp: co?
<Dreadlish> KoYoT: włączyć wtyczke unity w ccsmie =.=
<Skrzyp> KoYoT: sudo service gdm (gdm3 ew.) stop
<Skrzyp> a potem start
<Dreadlish> sudo service gdm restart
<Dreadlish> prościej
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nie trybi czasem
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ma trybić
<Dreadlish> jak nie trybi to są do dupy skrzypty
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: w ubuntu *są* skrzypty do dupy
<Dreadlish> kurde fejs sie spierzielił
<Dreadlish> dzisiaj coś im często nawala
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: i co to będzie
<Skrzyp> jak nie ma twojego słit fejzbuczka?
<Dreadlish> gówno będzie
<Dreadlish> zawsze jak coś chce dodać
<Dreadlish> to sie pieprzy
<Skrzyp> hehehe
<Skrzyp> hack.it
<Admc`> na facebook jest sprawdzony sposób, działa nawet na windowsie
<Dreadlish> działa!~
<Admc`> dodajemy linijkę facebook.com 127.0.0.1 do pliku /etc/hosts :)
<Skrzyp> :)
<KoYoT> :)
<Skrzyp> albo 192.168.1.1
<Dreadlish> Admc`: 127.0.0.1 facebook.com
<Skrzyp> witamy na routerbook
<Dreadlish> a nie jakieś herezjony piszesz
<Skrzyp> nawet jest logowanie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: 192.168.2.1 u mnie ;d
<Admc`> Dreadlish: jesteś pewien
<Admc`> ?
<Dreadlish> albo 192.168.1.128 żeby sie pojawiła stronka deada
<Dreadlish> Admc`: yarly
<Dreadlish> 192.168.1.128	sloneczko.dreadlish.co.cc
<Dreadlish> 192.168.1.128	dreadlish.nan.cl
<Dreadlish> blah blah
<Dreadlish> i to działa
<Admc`> a no racja :)
<Dreadlish> trza mi coś do przeglądania obrazkuf
<Admc`> jak szybko wywołać jakiś popup?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Admc`> Dreadlish: gpicview
<Dreadlish> dialog?
<Admc`> nie
<Admc`> popup w firefoxie
<Dreadlish> alert()
<Admc`> nie działa
<Admc`> wejde na jakiś onet bez adblocka
<winter> uzywasz linuksa? jesteś script-kiddie!
<Admc`> Lol
<Wilczek> xD
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-13
<Wilczek> Good night :)
<foreste> witaj
<Wilczek> Witasz jak wychodzę ;p?
<winter> foreste: ping
<foreste> ponfg
<winter> co tam
<lisu> powitać
<winter> o/
<lisu> ło --> aktualizacja wymaga uruchomienia... co to tak dziś szybko poszło ... podejrzane, to nie w stylu windowsa
<spass> lisu: wirusy się zawsze szybko instalowały
<lisu> hehe, to nie mój komp, danych wrażliwych nie mam, a może go szlag nawet trafić, przydał by się mu format ;)
<lisu> ide bo juz ktoś ma problemy z egzystencją
<spass> weź gaz pieprzowy
<lisu> ech, ups piszczy, panika, ewakuacja
<lisu> zapowiada się cięeeeżki dzien
<spass> kolejny dzień w raju :)
<lisu> w kołchozie
<spass> ta... bydła faktycznie dostatek :D
<lisu> w kołchozie nie było bydła, bo dawno zjedzone
<tar-gz> PushUpek: o/
<PushUpek> ave
<Wizard> cześć
 * tar-gz zastanawia się co postawić na PC
<Wizard> ubuntu
<Wizard> a jak ci się nudzi, to gnome3
<Wizard> z gita ;)
<spass> win3.11
<tar-gz> spass: na starym laptoku mam  win s.qq
<tar-gz> 3.11
<tar-gz> Wizard: ubuntu mi strasznie muli.
<Wizard> http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35136,9935886,Trzy_promile_przed_szosta_rano__Wypadek_przy_Zielonej.html
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> 3 promile? to prosto z chlania do auta wsiadł
<lisu> Wizard: a ską, pewnie juz troche podtrzeźwiał
<lisu> hehe
<spass> a tam, pewnie sobie jabłek zjadł, jak niektórzy politycy.
<lisu> ta ... albo choroba... jaka to byłą...
<lisu> grypa czy cos
<lisu> hehe
<winter> to sobie posiedzi
<winter> znajomy ma drugą sprawę już o to
<winter> 2 miesiące siedział
<spass> albo do tatusia zadzwoni
<Wizard> o jeżdżenie po chlaniu?
<winter> tak
<lisu> to juz recydywa
<winter> zgadza się
<winter> beznadziejny alkoholik
<Wizard> :/
<lisu> moze sie pozbyć lejców na dłuższy okres
<winter> on i tak nie ma auta swojego
<Wizard> lisu, czy chodziło ci o prawko?
<lisu> mowa
<Wizard> bo auto to nie problem
<Wizard> jakiegoś grata, to i za 1000zł można kupić na chodzi
<Wizard> na chodzie*
<lisu> jasne ze o prawko
<winter> jeszcze jak mu zawiasy pękną to sobie więcej posiedzi
<lisu> kurde musze zrobić sobie tutaj jakieś głośniki, bo szum wentylatorów jest wkurzający
<winter> opowiadał mi jak było, nic fajnego
<Wizard> lisu, prawko to zabierają od razu
 * winter odpalił drugiego nata na swojej sieci
<Wizard> nawet jak masz pomiędzy 0,2 a 0,5 (to jest wykroczenie i mandat, niezbyt wysoki) to też zabierają
<lisu> Wizard: tak, ale jak 1 raz złapią, to w zależności czy tylko za jazdę pod wpływem, to na pare lat, a jak wypadek, to chyba juz troche dłużej... dożywotnio?
<Wizard> no właśnie nie wiem..
<Wizard> i nie wiem jak to jest z tym "stanem pod wpływem"
<lisu> za 2 razem chyba juz kwitów nie ujrzy, nie wiem dokładnie, jak jade to nie pije, jak nie jade to bym sie napił czego...
<Wizard> bo tu chyba mają możliwość też do sądu sprawę oddać
<lisu> .... o kawa jest mmmmm
<Wizard> :)
 * winter już wypił
<Wizard> winter, tę blondynkę też na lanparty zapraszasz? :>
<winter> zaprosiłem ale wątpie żeby przyszła
<winter> tzn takie zaproszenie na facebooku
<lisu> winter: nie gadaj, ze taki nerd zaprosił ciałko
<winter> poza tym jest gdzieś za granicą na wakacjach chyba
<lisu> winter: facepalm
<winter> poza tym mało ją znam
<winter> a na lanparty już prawie wszystko gotowe.. sieć skonfigurowana.. kumpel jeszcze tylko switcha musis z roboty załatwić
<lisu> zapraszać przez fejsa, to jak dymać przez żywopłot
<winter> wysłałem do wszystkich znajomych poza tymi zza granicy
<lisu> winter: a ... na LAN party
<lisu> lol
<winter> bo swojego 8portowego switcha nie chcę udowstępniać
<Wizard> :D
<winter> musiałbym znbowu kable przekłądać
<winter> znowu*
<Wizard> lisu, on się bardziej switchem przejmuje niż tym, że ciałko nie przyjdzie
<lisu> e tam, słicz teraz za grosze kupi, 30 pln i 5portó je
<Wizard> widzisz? :>
<winter> w ogóle zainstalowałem najpierw na tym xpku aplikację o nazwie nat32
<winter> okazało się, że to demo i wyłanacza się p o3h
<winter> po 3 godzinach
<lisu> Wizard: a ty na miejscu ciałka byś przyszedł widząc tyle gości
<lisu> ciałko potrzebuje troche swobody, a nie kurde zbiorówka przy kompach
<winter> to wybrałem opensourceową aplikację dual dhcp/dnsserver i natywne natowanie xpka
<winter> fajny app nawet, dokumentacji nie ma ale plik konfiguracyjny dobrze opisany
<lisu> winter: co ty kombinujesz? postaw normalnie router + switch i po sprawie
<winter> lisu: to by wymagało zajęcia kolejnego porty switcha i kolejnego kabla
<winter> a teraz i tak wszystko już działa
<lisu> winter: a to jakiś problem?
<winter> tak
 * lisu pogrywał w ten sposób, ze każdy ze swoim kablem przychodził i był 1 switch i grało się normalnie
<winter> teraz przeciągne tylko kabel do innego pokoju gdzie wszyscy będą, podłącze do switcha i każdy będzie miał automatycznie przydzielony adres i necik
<winter> lisu: no teraz też tak będzie ale będzie dhcp i net na sieci
<lisu> winter: czemu dhcp ma nie być?
<winter> jak bym nie skonfigurował tego serwerka to by nie było
<lisu> włączasz dhcp na 1 z kompóiw i włala
<winter> no to włączyłem
<lisu> musze isc, kawy niedopiłem, urwać nać
<winter> windows server ma w sumie natywną aplikację do dhcp,l musze kiedyś wypróbować
<Wizard> kiedyś najkrótszym żartem było "idzie policjant i myśli", a potem przyszedł microsoft i zdetronizował wszystko za pomocą "windows server"
<winter> Wizard: można się tym pobawić, jest trial na 8 miesięcy
<Wizard> właśnie, pobawić
<winter> lisu: a nir jest to takie proste jak się wydaje bo xpek nie posiada natywnie funkcji serwera dhcp/dns
<winter> trzeba było kombinować
<winter> no i nową kartę sieciową specjalnie kupiłem
<winter> Wizard: ponoć duże firmy często inwestują w windows server
<Wizard> nie tylko duże
<Wizard> moja jest mała, a linuksa nie ma nigdzie
<Wizard> wolę nie wiedzieć na czym infrastruktura sieciowa się opiera.. pewnie jest jeden IOS i robi za wszystko
<winter> rok temu byłem w szpitalu, zaskoczenie - lekarze mieli jednego boxa z hardy herronem
<Wizard> niestety, linux jest mało innowacyjny
<Wizard> właściwie chyba tylko RedHat coś z tym jeszcze robi
<Wizard> właśnie, miałem CV do Brna wysłać kiedyś
<winter> no nie gadaj, ostatnio toyota przyłączyła się do developowania linuksa
<winter> całe rządy czasami się dołanczają
<winter> https://github.com/cherez/Ultimate-bashrc <- lol
<winter> bbl
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> winter, wolę fish
<winter> hm
<Wizard> git status
<Wizard> arrrrr
<Wizard> znowu
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłł
<abbus> hi
<abbus> mam problem z kodowaniem znakow na stronie
<gjm> Bry
<abbus> meta jest ustawiona na utf-8 a ciagle wywala krzaki
<Mamut>  abbus albo masz nie poprawna mete, albo kodowanie w systmie zwalone
<Mamut> ale obstawiam ze to pierwsze
<Wizard> pisownia nie z przymiotnikami, program szkoły podstawowej
<Wizard> interpunkcja w zdaniach podrzędnie złożonych - program szkoły podstawowej
<buharin> Wizard, my programiści jesteśmy ludźmi szczególnego pokroju
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> jestem programistą, szanuję język polski
<Wizard> bycie programistą nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, bycie leniuchem, flejtuchem lub głąbem - ma
<buharin> Wizard, Mamut się kieruje zasadą fck the system
<abbus> no wlasnie okazuje sie ze plik zakodowany jest w cp1250
<abbus> nawet jak zmienei na utf-8 to i tak jest bez zmian
<Wizard> abbus, plik jest z poprzedniej epoki? :>
<abbus> skad mam wiedziec :P
<Dreadlish> iconva nie macie?
<Wizard> buharin, wręcz przeciwnie, jakim cudem programista - człowiek, który musi dbać o każdy przecinek i każdy nawias - ma problem z zapamiętaniem takich prostych zasad pisowni?
<Mamut> abbus, moze edytor Ci zapisuje w innym kodowaniu plik
<buharin> pytanie za 10pnkt. czy jest pod bubuntu jakiś tłumacz angielsko polski żebym pod ręką skrótem go wywoływał
<Wizard> abbus, Dreadlish dobrze mówi
<buharin> Wizard, poddaje się
<abbus> <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<buharin> Mamut, mamut wgraj słownik :P
<Dreadlish> wiecie no - trzeba być lewym, żeby nie umieć sobie wklepać iconv -f cp1250 -t utf-8
<Wizard> Dreadlish++
<Wizard> o, karma już działa!
<Wizard> `karma
<Przekliniak> Wizard: Highest karma: "gjm" (2), "cycki" (2), and "Dreadlish" (1).  Lowest karma: "Ashiren24" (0), "Dreadlish" (1), and "Przekliniak" (1).
<Dreadlish> wo!
<Dreadlish> naprawili przekliniaka?
<Wizard> naprawili
<Dreadlish> wo!
<Dreadlish> nie będę budził kermita ;d
<abbus> Dreadlish: tyle ze ja siedze obecnie na windows :P
<Dreadlish> abbus: to mingw nie ma?
<winter> abbus: cygwin fajna rzecz
<Dreadlish> nawet notatnik ma opcje zapisu w innym kodowaniu
<Dreadlish> jak nie to notepad z dwoma plusami
<Wizard> stary qermit mocno śpi :)
<Dreadlish> albo inny edytor
<Dreadlish> np. VIM!
<abbus> no wiem wlasnie i zapisalem to w notatniku i bez zmian
<Mamut> vim jest dla stary ludzi
<Mamut> ;p
<Dreadlish> Mamut: te - młody - bo ci przyfandzole
<winter> lol @ Dreadlish :-D
<Wizard> Mamut, nie słuchaj go, on jest w liceum :>
<Wizard> chyba
<winter> Dreadlish: jak tam, kiedy piętnaste urodziny
<Wizard> albo nawet jeszcze nie
<Dreadlish> winter: były jakieś pół roku temu
<Mamut> :D
<Dreadlish> winter: nie pamiętam kiedy był 2 stycznia
<winter> Dreadlish: o to 16, będzie cola i ciasto?
<Dreadlish> winter: magister ;p idź do skrzypa - ja nic nie robie
<buharin> Dreadlish, szukam słownika ang-pl :P
<winter> eh gubię się już w tych waszych wiekach
<qermit> winter: ?
<qermit> Wizard: ?
<Wizard> o, jednak nie śpi
<Dreadlish> wo
<qermit> opłaca się kupić eee transfomera z klawiaturą?
<Dreadlish> qermit: witam :)
<Wizard> qermit, a co to?
<Dreadlish> eee nie warto w ogóle kupować
<Dreadlish> kropka
<Mamut> kup bez wyswietalcza, atari ftw
<qermit> http://www.euro.com.pl/ipad-i-tablety-multimedialne/asus-eee-pad-transformer-tf1011b143.bhtml
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6atjbm8> (at www.euro.com.pl)
<Wizard> qermit, more than meets the eye!
<Dreadlish> ?
<pure> Cześć.
<qermit> nikt mnie nie kofa
<qermit> nikt mi nie powie zeby sobie kupic
<shpaq> mornin'
<Mamut> ja jakbym miał kupować tablet z androidem na pokładzie. to bym brał samsung galaxy tab :)
<Dreadlish> ja jakbym miał brać tablet z androidem to bym nic nie kupił
<Mamut> to tez jest wyjscie
<Mamut> ;p
<Wizard> qermit, co to ma na pokładzie za sprzęt?
<Wizard> ja kupiłem ostatnio eee touch, jestem w miarę zadowolony
<Wizard> Quintasan, znów uczysz się latać? :D
<Quintasan> Wizard: Coś w tym stylu, jakoś klien nie mógł mnie przekonać jaki mam nic
<Quintasan> nick*
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> dupa.123
<Wizard> ups ;)
<lisu> Wizard: małe fo pa odnośnie hasła? dawaj... rootujemy :D
<qermit> Wizard: tegre 2 , jak wszystko
<Wizard> lisu, a rootuj
<winter> lisu: ^^^
<Wizard> nigdzie nie mam takiego hasła
<Wizard> za wyjątkiem Windows 7 Magic Pale Ale Ultimate Office Server
<lisu> Wizard: juz nie masz x)
<qermit> Wizard: jak mi dasz opa to kupie ci spodnie
<Wizard> który jest w vboksie i nie ma kart sieciowych
<Wizard> qermit, jak mi dasz spodnie, to kupię ci opa
<qermit> mogę dać cukier
<qermit> :(
<winter> a jednorożca?
<lisu> Wizard: nawet jakby to hasło było do pentagonu to i tak bym dupy nie ruszył aby próbować, bo po prostu nie chce mi sie ;p
<Wizard> do pentagramu
<winter> Wizard: masz opa i trolujesz
<Wizard> no ba
<Wizard> sztuką jest trolować i mieć za to opa
<Wizard> :>
<winter> ale od kiedy dali ci tą małpkę e-penis urusł, co?
<winter> urósł*
<qermit> kurde chyba nie wytrzymam i kupie sobie tego eee transformera
<winter> qermit: nie masz co z kasą robić?
<winter> przelewa się widzę.
<qermit> mam, ale poprzedniego laptopa kupiłem chyba z 3 lata temu
<winter> przecież to nie laptop
<qermit> za 1000zł czy troche ponad
<winter> za te pieniądze kupiłbym coś porządniejszego
<qermit> a aśka chce kindle
<winter> albo dołożył odrobinę i kupił coś jeszcze porządniejszego
<winter> kindle tańsze
<qermit> winter: na chuj mi coś pożądniejszego jak uzywam tylko www i putty
<winter> lol.
<winter> strata pieniędzy
<Wizard> nie sugeruj się aśkami
<Wizard> dobra rada od Wujka Dobra Rada
<qermit> czyli razem będzie ee pad z klawiaturą  + kindel
<Wizard> tegra to arm? bo się nie znam
<qermit> chyba tak
<qermit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Tegra#Tegra_2_series
<Wizard> ale to android
<Wizard> android to chłam
<Wizard> sprawdzałeś, czy jakieś normalne systemy na tym chodzą?
<qermit> linux pójdzie
<qermit> bo ja wiem ... android nawet fajny jest
<qermit> na pewno ma klienta SSH i przeglądarkę
<qermit> czyli to wszystko co mi potrzebne
<qermit> http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/productivity/verbtex-latex-editor_ijoh_screenshots.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5r44ny9> (at www.androidzoom.com)
<qermit> Wizard: jak sobie go kupie to klienta spice-space.org sobie tam zainstaluję najwyżej jak będę potrzbowal czegoś z windowsa
<PoKrAk> mam kwestie
<PoKrAk> Warning (usually harmless): 'YAML' not installed, will not store persistent state
<PoKrAk> co to tem yaml i skad go wziac
<PoKrAk> musze jakies debilne biblioteki perla zainstalowac a bez tego ni hu hu
<Wizard> PoKrAk, pewnie potrzebujesz parsera yamla
<Wizard> yaml to taki plik znacznikowy
<Wizard> rubowcy go lubią
<Wizard> :)
<PoKrAk> ok juz sobie poradziłem na około
<PoKrAk> a w jakiej pacze tego czegoś szukac na przyszłość
<Wizard> pewnie z yaml w nazwie
<Wizard> jak do perla, to będzie jeszcze miało perl w nazwie
<Wizard> qermit, co to spice-space?
<Wizard> a, już mam
<ftpd> No cze.
<Wilczek`> Witam wszystkich :)
<pure> cze
<Dudi> Witam
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek`, Dudi, pure
<Wilczek`> Wizard: o/
<pure> cześć
<Dudi> Siemanko
<Wizard> jak czaicie :)
<Dudi> widzisz reakcja at moment :)
<Dudi> szukam sobie logo ubuntu a tu taka perełka http://s4.appbrain.com/screen?id=4827486342359232566&i=2
<Dudi> no zaraz chyba się pobawię żeby na swoim swift to mieć
<Wizard> to android?
<Dudi> yep
<Dudi> dla jajec sobie zrobię :) co więcej ustawię nawet taką samą tapetę jak mam na lapie :)
<Dudi> możliwe że już się pytałem, ale zapytam jeszcze raz używa chroma?
<qermit> kurde swapa zapomniałem włączyć :(
<lisu> jeden gość miał w ch*u dość, raz fury kradł, raz g*no jadł
<lisu> jeszcze godzina, no oszaleć można... znowu zanosi się na zmianę pogody?
<lisu> cza jaki urlop brac bo ile mozna wytrzymac w domu wariatów
 * lisu polazł bo musiał.. znowu ;/
<Wizard> :D
<Dudi> wpadł po narzekał i poszedł xD
<Wizard> ja sobie dłubię pierdoły i nawet działają
<Wizard> Dudi, ponarzekał
<Wizard> co wy, podstawówki nie skończyliście?
<Wizard> jak można tak pisać :S
<Dudi> no jak widać, ale będę pamiętał
<Wizard> naprawdę nie skończyłeś? :)
<Wizard> nie wiedziałem, że tacy młodzi ludzie się linuksem interesują
<Dudi> nie no, czytaj ze zrozumieniem...
<Wizard> a, w sensie, że jednak można ;P
<Dudi> "no jak widać.." odnosi się do "jak można tak pisać"
<Dudi> yep:P
<qermit> jeb
<Dudi> na swoje usprawiedliwienie mam środowisko jednego znajomego który pisał w taki sposób smsy, że na poważnie zastanawiałem się czy aby nie napisać mu małej aplikacji do sprawdzania błędów.
<Dudi> no nic człowiek uczy się całe życie :)
<Dudi> może jakiś program do zliczania transferu?
<Dudi> na pewno używacie mobilnego internetu
<gjm> comgt
<gjm> i skrypty
<Dudi> gjm, ok dzięki
<Dudi> gjm, zobacz i teraz już nie mogę powiedzieć że mi nie pomogłeś... niech Cię !
<Dudi> jak ja mam szerzyć propagandę o złym archu?
<gjm> społeczność wolnego oprogramowania powinna się wspierać ;>
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> społeczność
<Wizard> banda nieuków, a nie społeczność
<Wizard> ;P
<gjm> Wizard: też
<gjm> ale jednak
<Dudi> hehehe
<pure> Znacie program  do konwersji CD AUDIO -> Mp3?
<ftpd> lame
<qermit> cdparanioa
<pure> albo dobra.. zrobię ISO przez NERO
<ftpd> ...
<qermit> o\
<qermit> nerdo
<pure> Nero :)
<pure> Nero 4  ^^ , kupiłem sobie ;]
<pure> w zasadzie dostałem
<pure> do napędu DVD ( Neto 7  for Windows | Nero 4 for Linux)
<pure>  Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu cdparanioa
<Dreadlish> cdparanoia
<Dreadlish> normalnie paranoi nie umie zainstalować
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> to jakaś paranoja :D
<Dudi> czekaj czekaj wyczuwam gre słów
<Dudi> ;>
<gjm> całkiem subtelną
<gjm> jak na niego
<pure> konsolowy?
<Dreadlish> pure: tak.
<Dreadlish> man!
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> grip jeszcze żyje?
<gjm> Wizard: mnie coś ostatnio nie banglał
<Wizard> hmm, w sumie to nigdy nie robiłem nim mp3
<Wizard> a ostatnio jak go używałem, to był w gtk1 jeszcze chyba ;)
<Wizard> przy okazji, na stronie gripa znalazłem odtwarzarkę
<Wizard> http://nostatic.org/ddj/
<Wizard> ale chyba z gtk1
<Dudi> używacie jakiejś chmury godnej polecenia, może być nawet płatna byle było warto mam trochę danych do backup i synchronizowania dokumentów
<ftpd> 14:18:50 |        pure   | konsolowy?
<ftpd> Ta obawa.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> GUI im się zachciało, wygodniki.
<ftpd> Dudi: Dropbox.
<Dudi> ftpd, po tym co ostatnio zrobili?
<ftpd> A co zrobili?
<ftpd> Ja używam i żyję.
<ftpd> tuonela ~/Dropbox % du -sh
<ftpd> 2.2G	.
<Dudi> Zmienili tak TOS że mogą sobie chwycić twój plik i dupę sobie nim podetrzeć
<Dudi> a ty nawet nie możesz się sprzeciwić co najwyżej przytaknąć
<ftpd> Ej, ale śmiesznie.
<ftpd> tuonela ~/Dropbox/Backup/insomniac/www % du -sh
<ftpd> 677M	.
<ftpd> tuonela ~/Dropbox/Backup/insomniac/www % du -sh *
<ftpd> 276M	insomniac_pl.tar 62M	unhallowed_pl.tar
<Dudi> też używałem dropbox'a no chyba że zacznę szyfrować dane
<Dudi> ahhh te przecinki
<ftpd> No ja te tró-wrażliwe mam w .dmg encryptowanych.
<Dudi> ftpd, jeśli wrzucisz przecinek między "dropbox'a", a "no .." to zdanie nabierze sensu
<Dudi> no bardziej chodzi mi o dokumenty oraz plik z backupu, btw nie wiesz może czy deja dup (czy jakoś tak) obsłuży dropbox'a?
<ftpd> Ty nie myśl o przecinkach, zanim nauczysz się, że a) 'x' zmienia się na 'ks' w odmianie; b) po spółgłosce nie używa się apostrofu.
<Wizard> ftpd, już się x nie zmienia
<ftpd> Więc zacznij, z łaski swojej, pisać jak człowiek, tj. 'Dropboksa', a nie tworzysz potworki.
<Wizard> znaczy może, ale nie musi
<Wizard> zeszłoroczne wytyczne RJP, bodajnieże ;)
<ftpd> Wizard: 'może' to nawet być użyte 'czytałem tą książkę'. I co z tego, skoro nadal to prostackie i wieśniackie?
<ftpd> RJP niestety musi dopasowywać się do motłochu.
<ftpd> Ale my nie musimy z falą tego gówna płynąć. Możemy być wyspami porządku.
<ftpd> :P
<Wizard> wiem
<Wizard> dlatego ciągle się śmieję z "tu pisze"
<Wizard> btw, ftpd++
<Dudi> to waszym zdaniem jak powinienem pisać zamiast "tu pisze"?
<ftpd> 'tu jest napisane'.
<gjm> "tu stoi"
<syngress> ftpd daj odpocząć zmęczonej głowie :D
<Dudi> ok chwila.. ftpd mówisz odnośnie słowa "pisze" (tak powinno być jest napisane), czy może o jakieś zasadzie używania cudzysłowia?
<buharin> ktos tu sie zna na javie? ;d
<gjm> Dudi i ftpd: odstawcie klawiatury i dzcie się przejść
<gjm> idzcie*
<gjm> idźcie*
<Dudi> xD hahaha no trzeba dać spokój
<winter> buharin: napewno nie Wizard
<gjm> winter: na pewno*
<winter> typo
<gjm> taa
<Dudi> btw ftpd second thought czy skoro X na KS to powinienem napisać Profesor KS?
<ftpd> Dudi: Jesteś kretynem, czy tylko trollujesz?
<buharin> bo mam pytanie dlaczego jeśli dziedzicze coś
<gjm> ftpd: ogarnij się już
<gjm> Dudi: ty też
<buharin> to metode z superklasy nie mogę wywoływac samodzielnie tylko w innej metodzie subklasy :S
<Dudi> ftpd, pytam z ciekawości
<gjm> to nie pytaj
<ftpd> Dudi: Nie, nie powinieneś. Poczytaj sobie o terminie 'nazwa własna' i zasadach jej pisowni.
<Dudi> ftpd, no ale Dropbox to też nazwa własna
<lisu> "pytać każdy może jeden lepiej, a drugi troche gorzej"
<lisu> najwyżej nie odpowiadaj x]
<buharin> ale w sumie to nie ma sensu
 * lisu ma już dość na dzis
<lisu> ide nara
<ftpd> Dudi: Ok, jesteś kretynem, dla mnie EOT.
<Dudi> ftpd, może to wyjątek z tym Profesorem... no tak lepiej stosować ślepo zasady.
<Dudi> ftpd, nie wiem czemu się tak denerwujesz...
<Wizard> buharin, ja znam javę
<buharin> Wizard, sorry pytania nie było bo strasznie nobskie zadałem :P
<Wizard> nie da się w javie nic wywołać "poza klasą"
<buharin> próbuje zbadać dogłębnie jave :D
<buharin> by napisać bota do tibii
<buharin> :O
<ftpd> A w phpie nie da się zrobić, żeby obrazek z visibility: hidden pojawił się on hover!
<ftpd> :P
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> ftpd: eh, przejadło mi się
<Wizard> buharin, aha, ty w ogóle nie znasz javy?
<ftpd> gjm: Powiedziałbym, że mi przykro, ale nie będę kłamał nieznajomym.
<ftpd> Wizard: Ale zna Tibię!
<buharin> znam :P
<buharin> Wizard, doczytuje sobie :D
<Wizard> od razu mówię, że HashMap potraktowany krzesłem wcale nie działa lepiej
<ftpd> Uuu.
<ftpd> http://www.hostersi.pl/?id=pomoc_test_szybkosci
<ftpd> Wyznaczamy nowe trendy :P
<ftpd> A widzieliście, że wyszło nowe putty?
<winter> 2011-07-12 PuTTY 0.61 is released
<winter> PuTTY 0.61 is out, after over four years (sorry!), with new features, bug fixes, and compatibility updates for Windows 7 and various SSH server software
<winter> a faktycznie
<ftpd> Normalnie ficzery ma, że mózg staje.
<ftpd> gtk2!
<ftpd> :P
<qermit> uuu nowe putty>
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Nie ma na OSX gotowego :(
<ftpd> Musiałbym kompilować.
<winter> a osx nie ma tam czasem konsolki i openssh?
<ftpd> No ma.
<ftpd> Ale co z tego, jak MOŻNA?
<ftpd> :P
<winter> to tak jak używać putty na linuksie
<winter> zatem
<winter> BEZSENS
<qermit> Support for new Windows 7 UI features: Aero resizing and jump lists.
<qermit> muszę to przetestować
<gjm> winter: http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-5579.html
<winter> LEGAL WARNING: Use of PuTTY, PSCP, PSFTP and Plink is illegal in countries where encryption is outlawed. I believe it is legal to use PuTTY, PSCP, PSFTP and Plink in England and Wales and in many other countries, but I am not a lawyer and so if in doubt you should seek legal advice before downloading it. You may find this site useful (it's a survey of cryptography laws in many countries) but I can't vouch for its correctness.
<winter> Use of the Telnet-only binary (PuTTYtel) is unrestricted by any cryptography laws.
<winter> LoL
<winter> enkrypcja nielegalna?
<winter> gdzie kurwa
<winter> chyba 3 świat
<ftpd> W usie chyba.
<winter> no chyba nie
<ftpd> Generalnie gdzieśtam było, że ssh niezbyt i tylko telnet.
<winter> każdy kogo znam z usa jedzie ssh like a boss
<ftpd> Ja wiem, że to chore.
<Quintasan> W Emiratach Arabskich np. chyba jest
<winter> 15:30 < winter> is ssh illegal in usa?
<winter> 15:30 < winter> or some kinds of encryption?
<winter> 15:30 < BluesMurf> not yet
<Quintasan> ostatnio było o tym, że kazali RIM'owi powiedzieć jak odszyfrować to coś stosowane w BlackBerry
<ftpd> 'to coś stosowane w blackberry', znaczy cos?
<ftpd> BIS?
<Wizard> ftpd, osx → #mac, blackberey → na pewno nie tu
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja wohl, Strażniku Teksasu!
<Wizard> aje
<Wizard> jakby ktoś pytał, to winter dostał z półobrotu
<winter> zabierzcie mu tego opa
<winter> dalej netsplit
<winter> albo niech ktoś Wizarda poddosuje
<winter> Szatan: ^
<gjm> winter: 13:41 -!- #ubuntu-pl You're not channel operator
<gjm> winter: pfffffffffff
<winter> :<
<gjm> Sratan
<Mruk> Witam
<gjm> witaj
<Mruk> Mam pytanie:
<gjm> no co ty?
<Psotnick> gjm: trollu zły!
<Mruk> Czy exaile nie ma predefiniowanych staccji radiowych,Zainstalowa³em polski remix ubuntu  11.04 obok windy doinstalowa³em exaile i stacji nie widaæ.
<Psotnick> krzaczysz
<Psotnick> żółwiątko
<gjm> Psotnick: jes, ajem
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Mruk> sorki ja nowy
<gjm> Mruk: UTF-8 OR DIE!
<gjm> ale lagi :<
<Mruk> nie rozumiem przez operê pod windowsem pisze
<pure> Mruk, utf8 sobie zrób :D
<Mruk> chodzi o czcionki?
<ftpd> 15:51:03 |        Mruk   | nie rozumiem przez operę pod windowsem pisze
<ftpd> Opera--
<gjm> Mruk: kodowanie znaków
<pure> Zamiast ę widzimy e' ;]
<gjm> ftpd: Windows--
<ftpd> Ja widzę dobrze.
<ftpd> Ale mam recode na iso.
<ftpd> Znaczy z iso.
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26PpA1kFIWw
<Mruk> witam a teraz jak?
<gjm> lol
<winter> :-D
<Mruk> i co z tym exaile?
<Mruk> Nie mam predefiniowanych stacji w ubuntu 11.04
<Mruk> polski remix
<Mruk>  z ubuntu .pl
<gjm> obraził się :<
<Dudi> co za windows ja ja chrzanie zainstalowanie jednego modemu i trzeci dzień już siedzę
<Dudi> gówno jedno wielkie
<PushUpek> nie ma czym się chwalić jak się nie można uporać z instalacją sprzętu pod win :D
<Dudi> PushUpek, huawei e169 powodzenia
<buharin> Dudi, do takich rzeczy tylko bubuntu
<buharin> PushUpek, posluchal sie mnie ^^
<lisu> Dudi: ostatnio też walczyłem z huawei e160, dopiero jakies stery dla win7 podeszły i odpaliło
<lisu> a pod ubuntu... hehe bezproblemowo
<Dudi> lisu,  z tego co wiem to one są bardzo podobne
<Dudi> no właśnie
<Dudi> jak to zrobiłeś? Bo u mnie winda twierdzi że już ma najnowsze sterowniki i ani myśli instalować nowych
<lisu> Dudi: jest taki motyw, przynajmniej z moim przypadkiem tak było
<lisu> jak wtykałem dongla z tyłu kompa, to wykrywało tylko pamięc, a jak wtyknąłem po bożemu od przodu to poszło i wykryło modem
<Dudi> no gówno jedno
<Dudi> spróbuję z innymi portami
<Dudi> z/w
<lisu> najlepsze jest to, ze na tym samym sprzęcie na livecd ubuntu wykrywało idealnie huuawei nieważne gdzie byś wtyknął
<BlessJah> lisu: zróbmy test, odpal livecd
<BlessJah> i wetknij w dupę
<BlessJah> :>
<gjm> BlessJah: kultury, "w anusa" brzmi lepiej :D
<BlessJah> gjm: ja do pedałów nic nie mam
<gjm> BlessJah: hłe hłe
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> duża jest różnica miedzy 24 a 16 bit?
<BlessJah> bo sie przelaczylem i nie bardzo widze
<lisu> BlessJah: weź idź do cienie, bo ci już chyba mózg paruje
<BlessJah> lisu: wczoraj od 4 rano do 11 w nocy na nogach
<anemus> BlessJah: czasem trzeba...
<BlessJah> anemus: czasem tak
<anemus> a co do 24 kontra 16 bit to spora
<BlessJah> anemus: uhum?
<anemus> coś jak telewizja kolorowa kontra czarnobiała ;P
<BlessJah> ja właśnie przełączyłem się na 16 bit
<lisu> spora bo 8 bitów
<BlessJah> nie do końca widzę tę różnicę
<anemus> te przejścia tonalne, no miodzio
<BlessJah> pokaz mi jakas grafike, na ktorej to zobacze
<BlessJah> a ja tymczasem zrestartuje xorga
<BlessJah> moze z 8 bit łatwiej dosztrzege roznice
<PushUpek> buharin: nie wiem, wylazłem z chaty i teraz tego żałuję;D
<BlessJah> widzę!
<BlessJah> widzę!
<BlessJah> ooo, ale jak jakość spadła i odświerzanie
<PushUpek> masakra... jak to Pawlak mawiał "jakaś taka duchota" :D
<anemus> mnie razi jakość lcd w porównaniu do poczciwego kineskopa, a co dopiero 16 czy o zgrozo 8...
<BlessJah> 8 bit widzę
<BlessJah> ale to już jest drastyczny spadek i straszne przerysowania
<Psotnick> używa tu ktoś gmpc? albo chociaż wie, czy można w nim zmieniać tagi?
<BlessJah> a czemu pytam, pytam bo mam smartfona z 18 bitowymi kolorami i się zastanawiam czy nie będzie to za mało
<BlessJah> z drugiej strony na 2 calowym wyświetlaczu i tak nie będę oglądał zdjęć czy filmów w jakości hd
<PushUpek> mi tam kurierem właśnie japko fon dotarł :D
<Psotnick> fuj!
<PushUpek> eee tam fuj ;D 320zł ;D
<Psotnick> za jakiego?
<BlessJah> PushUpek: mówiłem, do poedałów zasadniczo nic nie mam
<PushUpek> 4
<Psotnick> lulz, to chyba sprzedawca nie był zbyt inteligentny
<BlessJah> Almost all cheap LCD displays (such as typical twisted nematic types) use dithered 18-bit color
<anemus> BlessJah: ale przecież wszystkie tn-y mają 18 bitowy kolor
<BlessJah> hm... czy mój lcd mnie oszukuje i dlatego nie widzę różnicy między 24 a 16 bit?
<BlessJah> anemus: tn?
<Psotnick> `g tn
<Przekliniak> Psotnick: TN.gov: <http://www.tn.gov/>
<Psotnick> no, nie trafiłem :D
<BlessJah> no nie trafiłeś
<BlessJah> wystarczy rozwinąć skrót
<BlessJah> bo tn to za mało żeby szybko wygooglować
<PushUpek> Psotnick: w T-mobile na przedłużenie umowy
<Psotnick> twisted nematic
<BlessJah> uhum
<Psotnick> PushUpek: wut?
<BlessJah> jak sprawdzic czy mam 18 czy 24 bitowy monitor?
<PushUpek> no ip4 ;]
<anemus> tn 18 plus magiczne FRC
<BlessJah> anemus: jak to sprawdzic?
<BlessJah> fakt ze nie widze roznicy miedzy ustawieniem 24 bit a 16 bit w xorg.conf jeszcze do mnie nie przemawia
<BlessJah> dla mnie niebieski to niebieski
<BlessJah> nawet jak jest nieco jaśniejszy
<anemus> Raczej zobaczysz na przejściach przez różne odcienie koloru
<BlessJah> sproboje namalowac
<anemus> np cienie nie najlepiej wychodzą, zmiany oświetlenia itp
<BlessJah> nie widzę różnicy...
<anemus> może moja tapeta by zalśniła ;P http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/arnemus.jpg/
<anemus> na poważnie to często na filmach widać
<BlessJah> może tak
<BlessJah> w każdym razie, skoro różnicy nie widzę między 24 a 16 bit, to być może mój laptop ma 18 bit max
<BlessJah> a tak czy siak, 18 bit w smartfonie wystarcza
<anemus> np zmiany odcieni skóry w zależności od zmian eksozycji
<anemus> napewno wystarczy, do tego układy "poprawiające" (frc np.)
<anemus> i da się żyć
<anemus> tym bardziej, że na małym wyświetlaczu i tak nie zobaczysz różnicy między 18 a nawet 32
<Wizard> anemus, tapeta z gentoo wiki, czy sam generowałeś?
<BlessJah> anemus: 32 to przezroczystość
<anemus> za leniwy jestem, z gentoo ;P
<anemus> BlessJah: tia, i różne inne atrybuty kolorów
<Wizard> gdzie jest krzyż?
<firemark> Wizard: daj mi <:
<Wizard> po co ci?
<firemark> bo chcesz krzyz
<winter> +
<winter> T
<winter> masz
<winter> dwa różne
<winter> voica chca mendy
<Mhrok> Dobry!
<Wilczek`> Zły :P
<Wilczek`> Czegoż tu szukasz, przybyszu?
<Wilczek`> Czyżbyś przyszedł błagać o pomoc?
<Wilczek`> Padnij na kolana, i wyznaj czego pożądasz
<mruk> Witam
<winter> o/
<winter> \o
<winter> o/
<winter> bbl
<mruk> Krzaczê?
<winter> tak]
<Skrzyp> `utftest
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Skrzyp> a mi krzaczy konsola
<mruk> Jak to zmienic mam kvirc
<mruk> pod windows
<Skrzyp> zmienic na irssi
<mruk> pod winda?
<Skrzyp> nom
<Skrzyp> irssi.org
<gjm> Skrzyp:
<mruk> darmowy?
<gjm> Skrzyp: 17:31 < mruk> Jak to zmienic mam kvirc
<Skrzyp> nie, kuurwa, 2zl za wiadomosc
<Skrzyp> gjm: proste
<Skrzyp> zmienic klienta
<gjm> Skrzyp: -.-
<mruk> nowy jestem nie bij
<Skrzyp> mruk: bach! bach! bach!
<gjm> przestraszyłeś go
<Skrzyp> nosz kuffa
<Skrzyp> nie wiedzialem, ze to takie stachjlo
<gjm> to że miałeś trudne dzieciństwo nie znaczy że musisz się na innych wyżywać
<Skrzyp> :P
<Guest83096> witam,teraz te¿ krzaczê ?
<BlessJah> tak
<Guest83096> mam irssi pod wind±
<Wizard> krzaczysz
<BlessJah> nie uzywaj polskich znakow
<BlessJah> i tyle
<Wizard> weź sobie terminal zmień
<Admc`> lol
<Wizard> na taki, co utf umie
<Wizard> albo zmontuj sobie recode, chociaż to protezowe trochę
<Stirlitz> oj mógłby sobie w tym kvircu utf ustawić ale zawsze jakis kretyn...
<Guest83096> dobra,czy exaile w ubuntu 11.04 nie ma predefiniowanych stacji?
<Guest83096> pisze bez polskich znakow
<Wizard> Stirlitz, hmm?
<Wizard> Guest83096, stacji radiowych?
<Wizard> a, o Skrzypie mówisz..
<Guest83096> tak stacji radiowych mam polski remix obok windy
<Wizard> pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> nie słucham radia, zwłaszcza predefiniowanego, a od exaile trzymam się z daleka :)
<Guest83096> w poprzednich wersjach byly
<Wizard> ale zaraz, masz ubuntu i nie możesz sobie na nim sprawdzić?
<Guest83096> jak?
<Wizard> no podobno masz polski remix obok windy
<Guest83096> mam exaila tez i stacji tam nie ma
 * Wizard opadły ręce..
<Guest83096> nowy jestem to pytam
<Wizard> nie no.. mogę wiedzieć po co pytasz, skoro sprawdziłeś i nie ma?
<Guest83096> ale moze cos zle robie
<Wizard> hmm, ja nawet nie pamiętam, czy czasem tego exaile się nie pozbyli..
<Wizard> ktoś pamięta? domyślnie jest banshee czy exaile?
<Guest83096> instalowalem przez centrum oprogramowania
<Guest83096> banshee
<ntat> w 10.04 domyślny jest Banshee
<Guest83096> mam 11.04
<Skrzyp> musze se autorejoina kurde nastawic
<Wizard> Guest83096, no nie wiem, exaile chyba był domyślny przez pewien czas w xubuntu, ale ostatnio chyba na coś innego się też przestawili
<Wizard> quod libet, czy coś takiego
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że już ekipa remiksująca też z niego zrezygnowała
<ntat> sorry chodziło mi 11.04
<Wizard> tylko jednego nie rozumiem
<Wizard> czemu nie zachowały ci się ustawienia po upgrade?
<Wizard> przecież takie rzeczy siedzą w $HOME
<Guest83096> instalowalem na czysto
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> no cóż, zostaje ci duckduckgo i szukać stacji :)
<Wizard> czy wam też centrum oprogramowania tak wolno deby otwiera?
<Stirlitz> to straszny szajs jest
<Stirlitz> znaczy pod tym względem
<Wizard> Stirlitz, no właśnie, wcześniej bóg stworzył gdebi i wiedział, że było dobre
<Stirlitz> gdebi to chyba do synaptica leciał, nie?
<Wizard> wiesz co, nie wiem..
<Skrzyp> Nu
<Skrzyp> A teraz jakieś rządy USC
<Wizard> wiem, że działał
<Wizard> usc to jest dobre narzędzie
<Wizard> przemyślane i fajnie zrobione
<Stirlitz> tylko powolne
<Wizard> to naucz bałwanów w C pisać
<Wizard> a nie w pytongu
<Skrzyp> Wizard: w rabi
<Skrzyp> albo żeby chociaż to coś kompilowali
<Wizard> Skrzyp, zaraz dostaniesz w łeb za to rabi
<Stirlitz> ależ... mozesz napisać
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ić pan
<Wizard> Stirlitz, niekoniecznie
<Wizard> jutro cv do redhata wysyłam
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> a nuż!
<fi9o> Jasne, zawsze warto sprobowac.
<fi9o> Nic nie stracisz.
<Stirlitz> go to #rotenkapsien
<Wizard> ej, ja serio z tym redhatem
<Wizard> jak już pisać opensource, to za kasę
<Skrzyp> hehe
<Skrzyp> to albo opensource, albo za ksę
<Skrzyp> kasę*
<Wizard> Skrzyp, i tu właśnie się różnimy w poglądach
<Wizard> też
<Wizard> ja uważam, że na opensource można doskonale zarobić
<Wizard> trzeba tylko chcieć i umieć
<Wizard> np zatrudniając się w redhacie
<Skrzyp> a co tam trza pisać?
<Skrzyp> znaczy, co głównie każą
<Wizard> skąd mam wiedzieć
<Wizard> ja sobie znalazłem ofertę dla siebie
<Wizard> czyli paczkowacz, tester, pomagier fedorowy
<Enlik> Wizard: znaczy w spece rzeźbisz?
<Enlik> s/ w//
<Stirlitz> tych to maja na pęczki za darmo
<Enlik> Ano
<Enlik> Fizyczne paczki, czyli! :)
<Wizard> no nic, cv i tak wyślę
<Stirlitz> `karma
<Przekliniak> Stirlitz: Highest karma: "gjm" (2), "cycki" (2), and "btw, ftpd" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).
<Wizard> w sumie redhat to nie tylko linux
<Wizard> ale też jboss
<Wizard> a jbossa znam nieźle
<Wizard> cycki++
<Enlik> 1.add(cycki)
<Skrzyp> gjm++
<Skrzyp> cycki++
<Skrzyp> i jak teraz?
<Skrzyp> `karma
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Highest karma: "cycki" (4), "gjm" (3), and "btw, ftpd" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).
<Skrzyp> no
<Skrzyp> cycki wyszły na prowadzenie
<Wizard> gjm to jest archowy troll, nie plusuj go
<Wizard> cycki możesz plusować
<gjm> Wizard: dyskryminacja
<Wizard> ale w sumie nie trzeba - i tak wszyscy wiedzą, że są najlepsze i żaden Przekliniak nie jest do tego potrzebny
<Wizard> gjm, a i owszem :)
<Enlik> Dyskryminacja archowcow na #ubucentrum.net :(
<Enlik> Fuck
<Enlik> #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> Enlik: zonk
<Skrzyp> Enlik: :P
<Skrzyp> Enlik: w sunie tam też
<gjm> Wizard: mam te zasrane ubuntu więc nie do końca!
<Skrzyp> i gentoo'owców
<Wizard> ej, to jest naprawdę dziwne, że na kanale o ubuntu się leje ludzi z innymi dystrybucjami, nie?
<Stirlitz> zdrajca :>
<Enlik> Jestem teki len i taba po jednej literce bym chcial dopełniać
<gjm> Enlik: ja tak robie
<Stirlitz> Wizard, bo tak własciwie trza ich gonić, choc to donkiszoteria
<Wizard> Stirlitz, powiedzcie wreszcie chanservowi o mnie, bo mi kumpel znca zaktualizował i chciałem go zrestartować
<Wizard> Stirlitz, ja mam czas
<Stirlitz> lepiej mieć 30 chlopa w ignore ;)
<Wizard> w robocie mi się projekt kończy, potem miesiąc wolnego
<Wizard> ja mam czas..
<Stirlitz> Wizard, restartuj
<Stirlitz> a miał przyleźć "wieczorem" chyba juz jest wieczór
<Enlik> !seen kklimonda
<Enlik> `seen kklimonda
<Przekliniak> Enlik: kklimonda was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 6 days, 6 hours, 49 minutes, and 15 seconds ago: <kklimonda> pewnie
<Enlik> A cóż to
<Wizard> Stirlitz, dobra, nie pali się ;)
<gjm> Enlik: umarł
<Skrzyp> gjm: nie strasz
<Wizard> pewnie urlop ma
<gjm> gjm++
<gjm> gjm++
<gjm> gjm++
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "cycki" (4), "gjm" (3), and "btw, ftpd" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).  You (gjm) are ranked 2 out of 8.
<Wizard> ci, którzy zarabiają na swoje komputery mają tak czasem
<Wizard> qermit, ping
<Stirlitz> ale kklimonda nie pomoze raczej ;)
<Skrzyp> gjm++
<Skrzyp> gjm++
<Skrzyp> `karma
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Highest karma: "gjm" (5), "cycki" (4), and "btw, ftpd" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).
<Skrzyp> hahaha
<Enlik> Stirlitz: wiem, tak sobie pomyślałem, że go coś nie widać :)
<Wizard> :)
<gjm> Wizard: ehehehe
<gjm> 20:01 <Przekliniak> Error: You're not allowed to adjust your own karma. - cwane
<Wizard> a ty co się cieszysz?
<Wizard> ah
<gjm> Wizard: mam dobry dzień
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ja w sumie też
<Wizard> byłby jeszcze lepszy, jakby mnie ChanServ poznał
<gjm> tzn.?
<gjm> zrobiłeś ident?
<Enlik> Hehe, nie no
<Enlik> Kto jak kto, ale Wizard sie na opa tutaj nadaje
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Enlik, a czemu nie?
<Enlik> Wizard: to nie było ironiczne
<Wizard> bo jestem folksdojczem?
<Enlik> Powiedzmy :)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ci tan?
<kklimonda> kurde, faktycznie dawno cos mowilem :D
<kklimonda> zajety jestem :/
<Enlik> kklimonda: stęsknilimy się
<firemark> o
<firemark> jutro pełnia
<firemark> zostanę megazordem
<Wizard> meganerdem chyba
<pure> hejka
<pure> wróciłem d;
<firemark> zamknij się, megazordem
<Wizard> jaki pewny swego
<Enlik> Zordomegą
<Wizard> ale żebym się nie zdziwił, jak cię pojutrze w wiadomościach pokażą
<Wizard> student z Zielonej Góry wyskoczył przez okno z 7 piętra akademika
<gjm> macie te pomysły
<Wizard> - mówił, że jest megazordem, chyba był trzeźwy
<Wizard> mówi jego sąsiadka Marianna
<firemark> Wizard: daleko mi do zielonej góry :D
<gjm> chciałbym to zobaczyć
<Wizard> strzelałem :)
<Wizard> duckduckgo++
<DaZ> fajne jest
<gjm> trza coś zjeść
<DaZ> az mi przypomniałeś, że wypadałoby wrzucic spowrotem :f
<Wizard> sczym?
<DaZ> z ddg
<kklimonda> Enlik: no ja tez troszke ;)
<Wizard> za tą trolownią?
<Enlik> Nie dostrzegasz piękna
<Wizard> Enlik, dotrzegam!
<Wizard> inaczej bym tu nie siedział
<Enlik> Już myślałem, że dopadła Cię znieczulica
<Wizard> poza tym ciągle we mnie tli się ten płomyk pryszczola, który każe mi nawracać ludzi na jedyny słuszny system i nienawidzić windows
<Wizard> nie, ja jestem młody, zdolny i piękny
<Enlik> ;)
<Wizard> o, ktoś mi maila napisał
<Wizard> Suzette
<gjm> przedłużasz?
<gjm> powiększasz?*
<Wizard> chce mi Cialis sprzedać
<Wizard> a już myślałem, że ktoś mi naprawdę napisał
<Wizard> z taką samą nadzieją codziennie sprawdzam metalową skrzynkę pocztową
<Wizard> no i jak zwykle, jak to w dniu świra
<Wizard> pisze do mnie Rossman..
<gjm> zostań gejem, może jakieś pogróźki zaczniesz dostawać
<Wizard> za późno, jestem żonaty
<gjm> może to i lepiej
<Wizard> ciekawe co się z julkiem dzieje
<Wizard> `seen julek
<Przekliniak> Wizard: julek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 days, 2 hours, 56 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: <julek> heh... no i dobrze
<Wizard> o_O
<TheNumb> `seek Wizard
<TheNumb> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 minutes and 44 seconds ago: <Wizard> o_O
<TheNumb> `seen TheNumb
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: TheNumb was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 7 seconds ago: <TheNumb> `seen Wizard
<TheNumb> :O
<TheNumb> `g TheNumb
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: YouTube - The Original Numb Piano‏: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cesrlcnsmw>
<anemus> Pewnie na wakacjach szczęściarz
<Dudi> No niech was szlag musiałem się zalogować xD
<Stirlitz> :>
<Dudi> Raczej nie dawno wprowadzone co?
<TheNumb> Już zniesione :D
<Dudi> weeeeeźźź to po cholere się rejestrowałem ?
<TheNumb> Dudi: żeby poprosić o ładną kloakę.
<Dudi> kloakę ?
<TheNumb> Cloaka.
<anemus> Zboczeńcy!
<anemus> Nie żebym był homofobem ale nie będę się schylał
<Dudi> TheNumb, jeśli mówisz o tym http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloaca to wstydź się!
<TheNumb> Dudi: bardziej o tym: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<TheNumb> Idę spać.
<TheNumb> Gnight
<Dudi> aa no kk.. do późńiej
<Wizard> :/
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, a jak jest z ubuntowymi? jest coś prócz /member?
<Stirlitz> w sensie /ubuntu/user
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: nie, jest jeszcze canonical/cos chyba
<Stirlitz> łee, ja to chociaz userem bym chciał być
<anemus> Co żeście pokombinowali?
<Wizard> Stirlitz, ja mogę być i member
<Wizard> obecnego się wstydzę :S
<Enlik> Hahahahahaha
<Wizard> byłem wtedy młody i głupi
<Enlik> Długoś używał?
<Wizard> no co się Enlik śmiejesz?
<Wizard> z miesiąc
<Wizard> możę więcej
<Enlik> Wizard: bo to zabawne
<Wizard> nie no, będzie z pół roku
<Wizard> aż mi zbrzydło
<Wizard> a potem wyłudziłem od rane tę maskę i tak mi zostało
<DaZ> przeciez ładna jest
<DaZ> >:
<kklimonda> kurde, vmware ciągle nie potrafi akcelerować gpu linuksowego guesta..
<Wizard> vmware zawsze było niedorobione
<DaZ> bo vmware chyba tak w dajrektiksy idze bardziej, ni? :x
<Wizard> chociaż używałem tego ostatni raz z 8 lat temu
 * Enlik zapytuje: jak będzie po angielsku: stucja stacjonarne inżynierskie, kto wie kto wie
<Wizard> ja nie wiem
<Wizard> inżynier to Bachelor of science?
<Enlik> s/cja/dia/
<Stirlitz> Bachus
<Enlik> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachelor's_degree wygląda na to ze tak
<Enlik> Ale to tytuł a nie rodzaj studiów
<Wizard> no właśnie
<Enlik> Dionysus  (Redirected from Bachus)
<Stirlitz> Bachus of melange
<Enlik> :)
<anemus> Brewer to szczyt moich marzeń
<Enlik> full-time BSc [[degree] course]
<Stirlitz> Całkowita liczba linii: 2407511
<Stirlitz> hmm
<Enlik> Burza idzie…
<Stirlitz> ale ci zazdroszczę
<Enlik> W sumie racja - tylko niech najpierw da coś przy komp. zrobić
<firemark> Enlik: GDZIE
<Enlik> firemark: Dolny Śl.
<firemark> Enlik: <3 to blisko mnie
<firemark> Enlik: jeszcze tylko opole
<Enlik> Ale to u mnie błyska! ;)
<Stirlitz> i kędzierzyn :>
<Enlik> Kędzierzyn Kozio
<Stirlitz> \o/
<Stirlitz> hmm, naprawiłem statystyki
<anemus> Stirlitz: tam u was deszczyk nie wróży nic dobrego...
<Stirlitz> anemus, czemóż?
<Stirlitz> 97'?
<Wilczek`> Jak nazywa się polski kanał Archa?
<Enlik> Wizard: #zło
<anemus> Choćby
<Enlik> Wilczek`:
<Stirlitz> #archlinux-pl   :P
<Wilczek`> Dzięki :)
<Admc`> Wilczek`: tylko uważaj bo Wizard przyjdzie ;P
<Wilczek`> I mnie zje :O
<Stirlitz> tam nasz najlepszy kolega obejmie cie dobra opieką
<Enlik> :)
<Wilczek`> Wizard nie jest zły, tylko czasami zbyt nadgorliwie pilnuje kanałów :D
<Wilczek`> *kanału
<Stirlitz> mówimy o koledze na tamtym kanale
<Stirlitz> cóż... powodzenia
<anemus> Na #archlinux-pl dalej filozofia egzystencjalna się szerzy?
<Quintasan> The Arch Way?
<Quintasan> :DDD
<Stirlitz> klub krótkich gaci w pełni sił
<Stirlitz> To najgorsza rasa linuksiarzy jest, nic sie nie zmieniło od kilku lat
<Quintasan> Cii, oni specjalni są
<Stirlitz> genciarze przy nich to baranki
<Quintasan> The Arch Way
<anemus> Dorosną, życie przyciśnie do podłogi to zmądrzeją
<DaZ> ♥
<Stirlitz> cmok
<anemus> DaZ: *>
<Stirlitz> DaZa to polubiłem przez te wszystkie lata, znormalniał, chociaz to pewnie obelga
<DaZ> [;
<Quintasan> ext2 nie ma journalingu?
<DaZ> za bardzo zmeczony zyciem jestem
<DaZ> ostatnio chyba nie miał
<Stirlitz> chba nigdy
<abbus> bry
<abbus> mam glupie pytanie
<Stirlitz> nie powiedziałem cba chcialem powiedziec chyba
<firemark> to je zadaj na litośc boską abbus
 * Stirlitz sie boi
<abbus> gdzie znajde takie cos czym mozna bylo w prawym gornym rogu wylaczyc kompa, wylogowac sie, zablokowac ekran etc
<firemark> ~23:27:40~  Stirlitz : To najgorsza rasa linuksiarzy jest, nic sie nie zmieniło od kilku lat
<firemark> odezwało się ubuntu! :D
<Stirlitz> firemark, ale coś dodasz?
<DaZ> abbus: że unity?
<firemark> Stirlitz: znaczy co?
<abbus> gnome
<abbus> unity jakos mi nie podpasowalo
<Admc`> abbus: znajdź kogoś komu podpasowało
<abbus> ale wywalalem z panelu zbedne pierdolki i wywalilem cos co podpiete bylo wlasnie to wylogowywanie etc
<DaZ> no to wieść gminna niesie, ze macie tam jakies aplety pod ppm
<Admc`> wtedy wygrasz unikatową lutownicę
<DaZ> i sobie szukasz
<kichawa> abbus: w dodatkach/widgetach czy jak to sie tam nazywa
<anemus> applety panelu
<DaZ> pewnie nadaje sie na jakis tablet czy inny telefon [;
<Quintasan> juniti sruniti
<kichawa> unity jest ok
<Quintasan> przyszli spece od juniti i tak nam spaczowali Qt że się Wacomy zepsuły
<DaZ> lol
<anemus> wg gminu unity to zuo
<anemus> ja za stary na zmiany jestem
<Quintasan> DaZ: No niby lol
<Quintasan> Ale Scotta aż krew zalała
<Quintasan> Albo dodajemy jakiś nowy ficzer i zostawiamy Wacomowców na lodzie
<DaZ> troche głupio tak <:
<Quintasan> Albo "nie idziemy do przodu razem z Ubuntu"
<Quintasan> To zostaliśmy w tyle
<Quintasan> Ale chyba ten super patch już poprawili
<abbus> hmm
<abbus> cos znalezc nei moge
<anemus> Quintasan: jaki?
<abbus> to byla ikonka jak do wylaczania kompa ale obok byla nazwa mojeg konta
<abbus> zdaje sie ze to mialo powiazanie z jakims komunikatorem z ktorego i tak nie korzystalem
<anemus> abbus: bo to jakoś inaczej się zwało
<anemus> przesiadłem się na xfce i sprawdzić nie mogę
<kichawa> anemus: chyba 6 od gory [;z tego co pamietam [;
<kichawa> komplet powiadomiec czy jakos tak
<kichawa> anemus: ↑
<anemus> a tam
<Quintasan> anemus: Chyba UTouch
<Quintasan> ale nie wiem
<anemus> zostanę przy zachowawczym xfce
<kklimonda> ale dzięki temu, że zepsuli to teraz już działa i do kolejnego lts będzie w porządku ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Wiesz, ktoś kazał im wyp...wyjść z patchem dopóki nie naprawią
<Quintasan> :P
<anemus> na razie próbuje ogarnąć modem w sl-u
<kklimonda> Quintasan: cóz, czasem tak trzeba ;)
<abbus> o znalazlem :P
<abbus> to dobraanoc
<mati75> 1st
<Wilczek> 2Nd
<Dudi> a właśnie
<Dudi> 3rd - liczy się?
<Dudi> co polecaliście do monitorowania transferu?
<Dudi> gjm,  ty jakiś, podobno fajny, program poleciłeś, możesz powtórzyć?
<anemus> llano, może się skuszę mimo złych opini o sterach amd
<anemus> 449 za procka desktop z niezłą grafą
<anemus> 389 z płytę
<Dreadlish> co to za hardware
<anemus> i 4g za 139
<anemus> AMD
<anemus> ze zintegrowanym gpu 6k
<anemus> amd athlon x2 włąściwie
<anemus> pfff x4
<anemus> wiśniówka szkodzi -= ten urlop mnie zabije
<Dreadlish> ehh
<anemus> a żona mówiła dość, niestety jej nie słuchalem
<Stirlitz> wiśniówka to zabójca
<anemus> szczególnie z piwnną przepitką
<Stirlitz> sama jest niegroźna ;)
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> to jest śmieszne
<Dreadlish> że wszyscy piją
<anemus> ;>
<Dreadlish> niewiadomo po co
<Dreadlish> a potem narzekają na to że piją
<Dreadlish> a piją i tak dalej
<Stirlitz> ile masz latkuff?
<anemus> Dreadlish: ale koto naszeka
<Dreadlish> anemus: everybody
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: cisza.
 * Stirlitz został uciszony
<anemus> tylko stara mi głowę suszy, że jak zwykle wzięło mi się na zakupy
<Quintasan> ...
 * Quintasan idzie spac
<kruk> Witam
<Wilczek> hej :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-14
<office> ;)
<kruk> Korzysta ktoś z Google +?
<office> ja
<office> od dzisiaj
<kruk> I jak?
<office> szybciej sprawniej i przejzysciej niz fb
<kruk> Ale bez rewolucji? :D
<office> nom
<kruk> Coś czuje że to się nie przyjmie
<kruk> A jak już to w Indiach :D
<office> przyjmie
<office> to dopiero poaczatek
<office> zobaczymy jak sie rozwinie
<kruk> Myspace przebije napewno
<office> myspace przebija wszystko
<office> ;)
<kruk> Niech dodadzą opcję integracji z kontem fb :D
<office> jest
<kruk> Włączam właśnie
<kruk> Gdzież to jest? :D
<office> ustawiebnia konta
<office> powiazane konta
<kruk> Napisałem posta
<kruk> I nie ma go na fb :D
<office> bo to nie takie powiazanie
<office> to zrob
<office> udostepnij na fb
<office> japierdole
<office> caly czas w kolko mi sie pojawia to samo powiadomienie nawet jak je odczytam
<kruk> Nie rozumiem :)
<office> czego nei rozumiesz ?
<kruk> Jak to ustawić
<kruk> Żeby posty z G+ wyświetlały się na fb
<office> to tak nie dziala
<office> ;)
<office> ze samo
<kruk> To lipa
<office> jak lipa
<office> przeciez to konkurencja ;)
<office> recznie mozesz kliknac pod postem na G+
<office> udostepnij na facebook
<kruk> ...
<kruk> :D
<kruk> Skąd ja to znam
<kruk> Wszyscy podniecają się Chmurą że wszystko zautomatyzowane
<kruk> Widać nie wszystko
<office> chmura ?
<kruk> Cały ten system Google
<office> co nie jest zautomatyzowane ?
<kruk> No nie publikuje postów na fb
<office> boze
<office> a dlaczego by mialo publikowac
<kruk> No bo ja chcę żeby samo publikowało
<kruk> :)
<office> w interesie googla jest zeby na fb jak naj mniej publikowano ;)
<office> to sobei zaladuj jakas wtyczke
<office> ze jak piszesz posta to publikuje i na fb i na G+
<office> ;)
<kruk> W każdym razie i tak musiałbym pisać publicznie dostępne posty żeby opublikować na fb
<office> chcesz publikowac na fb
<office> pisz na fb ;)
<kruk> Wiesz może czy ilość zaproszeń które można sprezentować jest ograniczona?
<kruk> OK :D
<office> nie mam pojefcia
<office> ale raczej nie ma ograniczenia
<office> bo nic pisza
<kruk> Także
<kruk> Mniejsza anonimowości witaj ponownie. :D
<kruk> Na szczęście do serwisu o Komorze używam TOR Browsera :D
<office> Ci co Cie beda mieli namierzycv tak Cie namierza ;)
<office> czy tor browserem czy czymkolwiek bedziesz dzialal ;)
<kruk> Z Torem będzie ciężko
<kruk> Jeszcze jak przez proxy łączysz się :D
<kruk> Z TOR
<office> Twoj provider i tak widzi wszystkie Twoje polaczenia ;)
<office> przed kim sie ukrywasz ;) ?
<kruk> Widzi że łącze się z serwerem który przesyła dane przez inny losowo wybrany serwer
<kruk> Nie ukrywam się
<office> to po grzyba Ci te szopki z TORem ?
<kruk> Wystarczy popatrzeć na iRC :D
<office> i co ma irc do tego ?
<kruk> I już wszystko wiadomo :)
<kruk> Nie bawię się Torem
<kruk> Nie używam go
<kruk> To był żart
<kruk> MArny na dodatek
<kruk> Zainstalowałem sobie ostatnio Puppy Linux
<kruk> Od dwóch lat
<office> puppy linux ;) ?
<kruk> No
<office> jako system ;) ?
<kruk> Nie
<kruk> Do przetestowania
<office> i ?
<kruk> Dziwnie stabilny
<office> jak kazdy linux
<office> ;)
<kruk> Pomijając OpenSuse
<kruk> I Mandrivę
<office> zwiesic sie tez nie zwiesi ;)
<kruk> I Pardus
<office> redhatem pedzone
<office> w sumie to sie wychowalem na redhacie ;)
<kruk> Ja jestem zaawansowanym desktop userem :D
<kruk> Co z samej nazwy brzmi debilnie
<kruk> Ale cóż
<office> ;)
<kruk> Fajne jest to że Puppy jest kompatybilny z paczkami Ubuntu
<kruk> Bo nie wszystkie aplikacje są dostępne natywnie na Puppy
<office> kazda mozna ze zrodel skompilowac ;)
<kruk> Miałem napisać właśnie że
<kruk> Jak ktoś nie nauczył się kompilować
<office> to nei rozumiem co robie na linuxie ;)
<kruk> To może sobie zainstalować z paczki deb
<office> dla mnie to jest pomylka
<office> no ale tak to teraz wyglada
<office> w sensie linux i jego uzytkownicy
<kruk> Co jest pomyłką?
<office> uzywac linuxa i nie potrafic kompilowac
<kruk> Bo patrzysz ze swojej perspektywy :)
<kruk> A nie z perspektywy desktop usera
<office> bo jak ja zaczynalem z linuxem
<kruk> Ja nie używam linuxa do kompilowania :D
<office> to linux nie byl na desktop ;)
<kruk> Wystarczy popatzeć na Ubuntu
<kruk> Który staje się desktopowym systemem
<office> staje sie ?
<kruk> A nie?
<office> lepiej powiedz ktory linux nie jest dekstopowym systemem ;) ?
<office> ubuntu od poczatku bylo na desktop
<kruk> Nawet w wywiadach Shuttleworth zapowiada że chce być w przyszłości realną konkurencją dla MicroShitu
<office> i nigdy nie bedzie
<office> zaden linux ;)
<office> chociaz w sumie
<office> android ;)
<kruk> Właśnie
<office> moze namieszac ;)
<kruk> Namieszał
<office> dopiero namiesza ;)
<office> no ale fakt juz sporo zamacil
<kruk> Windows Mobile już mało się liczy
<office> jeszcze sie liczy
<kruk> Tak samo jak Nokia :)
<office> nokia ma tez linuxa
<office> memeo
<bastetmilo> maemo
<office> nom
<kruk> To musi być lipnie dystrybuowany
<office> ?
<kruk> Bo o nim nie słyszałem
<office> bo ?
<office> bo nie szukasz aparatow z tej polki
<office> zeby mialy maemo ;)
<kruk> WOW
<office> ?
<kruk> Devices Supported : N9, N950
<kruk> :)
<office> no i ?
<kruk> Porównaj z Androidem
<office> ?
<office> pod jakim wzgledem ?
<kruk> Z liczbą urządzeń jakie obsługuje
<kruk> Idem spać :)
<office> a czy ja powiedzialem ze to alternatywa dla androida ;) ?
<kruk> Nie
<kruk> Tylko ja przysypiam
<kruk> Dobranoc
<office> kolorowych
<Dudi> Panowie jakiś benchmark do GPU?
<Dudi> Zainstalowałem bublebee ale nie mam pojęcia czy działa
<lisu> powitać
<spass> o/
<spass> widać kto pracuje, a kto się o*la
<abbus> :)
<Wizard> cześć!
<asw> ta cześć ;]
<Wizard> jacy zapracowani wszyscy
<Wizard> aż dziw!
<buharin> =D
<buharin> Wizard, ja idę golić brodę dziś ;)
<buharin> Wizard, moi znajomi myślą że programista to ten co nie ma czasu na siebie, zasłania okna, chodzi w tej samej bluzie albo sweterku itd. itp.
<buharin> : DD
<spass> buharin: a tak nie jest ?
 * spass musi skorygować światopogląd...
<buharin> spass, no nie ;)
<Wizard> ja goliłem się 4 dni temu!
<Wizard> a dzisiaj założyłem świeżą koszulkę
<Wizard> w pracy trzeba jakoś wyglądać
<spass> Wizard: po tygodniu noszenia założyłeś świeżą ? :D
<Wizard> po 2 dniach noszenia
<Wizard> no bez przesady
<Wizard> ale fakt, są tacy, co zawsze w tej samej bluzie chodzą
<spass> Wizard: ale pryskają ją dezodorantem, to prawie jak pranie :)
 * spass przypomina sobie kolonie...
<Wizard> :D
 * Wizard przypomina sobie akademik
<Wizard> jak jedna para skarpetek zostawała w szafie a pralnia była zarezerwowana na tydzień do przodu
<Wizard> "ej, Marek, mogę ci do rzeczy parę skarpet dorzucić?"
<spass> ta... para skarpetek 'tygodniówek' i prześmierdło całe pranie.
<Dreadlish> o/
<sylwester> hello
<Wizard> cześć sylwester
<Wizard> spass, nie no, ostatecznie się prało w zlewie :)
<Wizard> git status
<Stirlitz> status jest git
<Wizard> przepraszam, nie to okno
<Wizard> nie mogę się odzwyczaić od sloppy focus
<Stirlitz> no czarodzieju
<Wizard> tadam
<Wizard> dzięki, Stirlitz
<spass> wreszcie zdegradowany :)
<TheNumb> Mhahaha
<TheNumb> W końcu <:
<Wizard> Stirlitz, oni jeszcze nie wiedzą co ich czeka
<Dudi> Hej
<Stirlitz> pozostaje mi uwierzyć ;) ale prędzej czy później wszyscy się poddaja i tylko ignory rosną
<Stirlitz> hmm moze z tej okazji ignora wypucuję, żal oposzczać te spektakularne bany ;)
<mruk> Witam,nie krzaczę?
<Wizard> nie
<Dudi> używaliście już może jakiegoś benchmarka do gpu?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> mliko?
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> Dudi: cinebench
<mruk> Po aktualizacji jądra ubuntu 11.04 grub mie startuje domyślnego systemu windows xp ustawionego w startupmenager co robić?
<TheNumb> mruk: wyedytować gruba.
<mruk> dobra ale co,i gdzie wpisać,prubowałem zrobić to według innych opisów i nic
<TheNumb> mruk: szukaj opisów do gruba 2 a nie 0.97.
<mruk> robiłem dla gruba2
<mruk> tu jest link według tego próbowałem http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/grub2-nie-startuje-domyslnego-systemu-aktualizacji-t445686.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6fx8zwq> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Wizard> dobreprogramy to akurat złe miejsce do szukania jakichkolwiek porad
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> co masz w /etc/grub.d
<Dreadlish> tzn. jakie pliki
<Dreadlish> bo ja tam nie znać struktury
<mruk> domyślnie ustawiony na 6 windows
<Dreadlish> wystarczy wywalić plik gdzie jest otheros i jest on pewno gdzieś jakieś 20
<Dreadlish> na 999
<Stirlitz> ie czasem w /etc/default?
<Stirlitz> nie*
<Stirlitz> mruk, /etc/default/grub i
<Stirlitz> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Stirlitz> zaczyna od zera wiec sobie policz
<mruk> 6
<Stirlitz> potem sudo update-grub
<Stirlitz> pewnie źle liczysz ;)
<Stirlitz> dobra...
<mruk> pierwszy wpis to zero windows wychodzi 6  Tak?
<TheNumb> "Mark Zuckerberg has decided to leave Google's new social network because he 'doesn't want to be tracked.
<Wizard> buahaha :D
<Stirlitz> jej skad mamy widzieć... pamietaj że other os i memtest się też liczy
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<PoKrAk> kto ma doświadczenie z baculą ?? i może pomuc?
<Wizard> pomÓc!!
<Wizard> japierdziu..
<office-> pomuc chyba nie
<PoKrAk> co za roznica
<PoKrAk> wie ktos czy nie?
<shpaq> bacula głupia
<Matan[M]> bry
<PoKrAk> troche zagmatwana
<PoKrAk> ale chcac niechcąc musze  postawic rozpracowac i przekazac informacje
<PoKrAk> do tego sie okazało ze co chwile mam inny adres ip stacji robvoczej i czekam az mi to poprawią żebym mogł sprawdzić czy backupy sie robią czy nie
<PoKrAk> wtedy musze ogarnąć kwestia jak ustawić zadania i tu właśnie potrzebuje pomocy żeby się z tym nie motać
<lisu> PoKrAk: witaj w klubie, właśnie siedze nad zrobieniem odpowiedniego harmonogramu backupów
<Dudi> TheNumb, cinebench jest na linuxa?
<Dudi> bo coś nie mogę znaleźć
<Dreadlish> nie ma
<Dudi> damn to cos na linuxa?
<Matan[M]> LMAO
<PoKrAk> lisu meczysz bacule ??
<lisu> nie, ja bardziej tradycyjnie, skrypt.
<PoKrAk> a juz światełko w tunelu widziałem :/
<lisu> jak sie czyściło zmienne w windows?
<lisu> a nie ważne
<pure> siema ;d
<lisu> badziewo
<pure> oo YT ma nowy player
<lisu> szkoda ze nie RT x]
<Dudi> pure, YT ogólnie cały layout zmienia
<Dudi> jak sprawdzić czy mam jave na ubuntu?
<pure> i git , nowy player fajniejszy
<pure> nie wiesza się na fullscreenie ;d
<Dudi> hehe
<Dudi> próbuje sobie na bwin zagrać w pokera ale dupa bo "missing plug-in", ale nie ma opcji pobrania
<Dudi> ok na pewno nie mam javy
<pure> Dudi, jak niema javy to pisze to  że niema javy
<pure> to musi być inny problam
<pure> problem
<pure> chodź warto spróbowac wrzucić jave
<Dudi> no sęk w tym że jak wszedłem sobie na czat wp dla sprawdzenia to ta sama reakcja... zainstaluję zobaczę
<qermit> Wizard: pong
<pure> o kurde.... Wiedźmin 2 na Steamie za jedyna 210zł... bomba.. :D
<Wizard> qermit, zapomniałem co chciałem
<Wizard> pure, icedtea-plugin powinien dać radę
<Wizard> qermit, coś o przekliniaka
<Wizard> czemu mu się voice zdejmuje?
<adrian__> witam!
<adrian__> witam!
<Wizard> cześć adrian__
<Wizard> cześć adrian__
<pure> siena siena !: D
<qermit> Wizard: bo jak go resetnie albo coś to mu spada
<Wizard> ah, wywala go często?
<qermit> wczoraj swapa chyba nie mialem włączonego to go oomkill zabił :)
<adrian__> jestem nowy jesli chodzi o irc - mam szary nick w XChat w porownaniu do innych - co to oznacza?
<qermit> pewnie niezareestrowany
<qermit> niezarejestrowany
<pure> Nie , to tylko koloryzacja twojej wieadomości , być potem swoją ostatnią wiadomość w spamie znalazł ?
<adrian__> mniejsza z tym, mam nadzieje ze znajdzie sie tu osoba ktora zna sie na routingu
<adrian__> mam pewien problem ze skryptem rubiego: startuje on serwer na 127.0.0.1:8502
<adrian__> i poprzez ten "adres" moge sie polaczyc z tym serwerem, ale juz przez eth0 czyli 192.168.0.24:8502 nie moge
<adrian__> wie ktos jak to naprawic?
<qermit> nie da się
<adrian__> bede wdzieczny za pomoc
<Wizard> tak, wystartować serwer na 0.0.0.0:8502
<Wizard> no jak startujesz go słuchającego na jednym interfejsie, to skąd ma słuchać na drugim?
<Wizard> i żeby było jasne, nic nie jest popsute, po prostu źle skonfigurowałeś
<adrian__> problem w tym, ze skrypt jest w gemie 'rmodbus'
<adrian__> i nie ma w nim opcji na ktorym interfejsie go uruchamiac
<adrian__> chyba po prostu napisze do tworcy w takim razie
<Wizard> zgłoś to jako błąd
<Wizard> tymczasem poszukaj w tym gemie gdzie to jest ustawiane i na sztywno wrzuć te zera
<Wizard> chociaż niekoniecznie zera, nie znam ruby (i nie chcę znać) i nie wiem jak on tam sieci traktuje
<Wizard> qermit, skąd wiedziałeś, że się nie da?
<qermit> bo wstałem lewą noga
<Wizard> :D
<buharin> ulalal przed chwilą zniszczyłem sobie ubuntu
<buharin> :P
<buharin> chciałem wgrać gnomeshella i sie cos z pakietami popsulo
<buharin> :D
<Wizard> używałeś paczek z gnome-team? czy tych domyślnych?
<Wizard> lol
<adrian__> a czemu tak zdecydowanie nie chcesz znac ruby? :)
<buharin> o chyba wróciło do normy:P
<Wizard> adrian__, nie wiem, wolałbym się nauczyć porządnie C albo C++
<Wizard> najlepiej obu
<Wizard> adrian__, ruby jest za blisko programowania www, a tego nie umiem i nie znoszę
<buharin> C jest już przestarzały
<buharin> najlepiej python
<eddd> kocham takie jalowe dyskusje <;
<buharin> mam pytanie
<buharin> jesli sie robi upgrade to czy to jest gwarancja ze zawsze sie zainstaluje nowsza wersja pakietu?
<eddd> tak
<pure> te wine coś zwalone czasami jest
<adrian__> Wizard, nieprawda - np rmodbus to biblioteka do obslugi protokolu modbus - nic z www nie ma wspolnego
<adrian__> a ruby to jak C++ tylko jeszcze bardziej obiektowe
<buharin> az sie boje pomyslec :P
<eddd> adrian__: piszesz w jakims jezyku zawodowo ?
<pure> dokladnie , lepiej nauczyć się C++ ;]
<adrian__> tak
<buharin> mam prosbe moze ktos rzucic okiem na moje repozytoria?
<eddd> adrian__: no to po co takie glupoty piszesz?
<buharin> http://wklej.org/id/561653/
<eddd> C++ ma sie nijak do ror
<adrian__> nie mowie o ruby on rails a o samym ruby
<buharin> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<buharin> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<buharin> Release:	11.04
<buharin> Codename:	natty
<eddd> tak czy inaczej... ruby i cpp O_o ?
<eddd> gdzie tam masz wyraznie podobienstwa ?
<adrian__> oba sa jezykami obiektowymi
<eddd> O_OOOOOOOOOOOO
<eddd> Dobra
<eddd> koniec dyskusji
<buharin> halo kurw* bubuntu mi sie zepsuło
<adrian__> moze inaczej - jakie ty widzisz roznice ktore nie pozwalaja ich porownywac do siebie?
<buharin> gdzie ten support
<eddd> poziom? sposob zarzadznia pamiecia? przeznaczenie ?
<adrian__> moze jedynie to ze ruby jest interpretowany
<eddd> jesli ruby jest jak cpp, to java jest jak java script
<adrian__> w ruby zrobie dokladnie to samo co w C++ i na odwrot
<eddd> spoko, pozdro.
<adrian__> "poziom? sposob zarzadzania pamiecia? przeznaczenie?" - mowa-trawa
<Wizard> buharin, możesz sobie wykupić płatny od cannonical
<Wizard> poza tym samo się nic nie dzieje
<buharin> Wizard, przenosze sie na 11.10
<buharin> ;P
<Wizard> ono jest +1
<Wizard> czytaj: wtedy ci nikt nie pomoże, będą cię odsyłać do #ubuntu+1
<buharin> uu
<Wizard> jak nie masz kilku miesięcy (przynajmniej) doświadczenia w zabawach z aptem i dpkg, to się szybko skończy reinstalacją :)
<buharin> czyli jestem testerem :D
<Wizard> błędy możesz zgłaszać na launchpadzie
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<Wizard> jak leci?
<Wizard> skończyłaś studia?
<suitch> no rok temu -_-
<gjm> Bry
<qermit> suitch: o/
<mruk> zmiany w grubie 2 nie pomogły,czy reinstalka startupmenagera pomoże w zmianie domyślnego systemu działało przed aktualizacją jądra ubuntu 11.04 polski remix?
<gjm> jaki typek, pyta i ucieka
<gjm> a już mu chciałem odpowiedzieć ;f
<Ashiren24> dexterity fail
<Wilczek`> Witojcie!
<Wizard> i ty witoj
<pure> Wotoj panoćku , moś tu vodaćki, aby wom sie lepij godoło :D.
<gjm> niech będzie pochwa
<Wizard> chyba twoja :>
<gjm> i słowo ciałem się stało
<pure> i przemówiłeś , synu Muhammeda..
<pure> przepraszam źle
<pure> "rzekłeś , synu Muhammeda"
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, masz loga z #ubuntu-pl?
<Stirlitz> bo mój poszedł wpisdu
<Wilczek`> Stirlitz: A z kiedy :D ?
<Stirlitz> od czerwca tamtego roku
<Stirlitz> :>
<Wilczek`> -.-
<Wilczek`> A na serwerach powinien być
<Wizard> już na mnie haka szukacie?
<Wilczek`> Tak :D
<gjm> Wilczek`: hłe hłe, btw. gdzie masz opa?
<gjm> Wilczek`: tabfail
<Wilczek`> gjm: Jak gdzie, o co się rozchodzi?
<gjm> Wizard: hłe hłe, btw. gdzie masz opa?
<gjm> Wizard: pomyłka
<gjm> grrrrr
<gjm> dabl tabfajl
<Wizard> gjm, pod ręką
<Wizard> mogę cię kopnąć na próbę
<gjm> nie trzeba
<gjm> ;*
<Dudi> pure, no i jednak javy nie miałem
<pure> Dudi, strasznie długo ją instalowałeś :D
<Dudi> pure, nie no wrzuciłem instalowanie i pojechał do sklepu :)
<Dudi> a jak to w sklepie przypomina się kilka rzeczy :)
<pure> Dudi,  aa spoko :D. Co kupiłeś ?
<Dudi> pure,  najgorsze właśnie że to nie mi się przypomniało i nie kupiłem nic dla siebie. Więc pierdoła na które nawet nie patrzyłem.
<pure> Dudi,  %^^
<buharin> mam ubu 11.10
<buharin> ;D
<Wilczek`> Oooooooooooo
<Wilczek`> Jesteś wielkim mistrzem
<Wilczek`> No normalnie
<Dudi> buharin, i jak i jak?!
<Wilczek`> Słów mi brakuje
<barretNT> jaka piękna tragedia :D
<Wilczek`> ;P
<Dudi> xD
<Dudi> w jakim sensie?
<okurde> strasznie sie buguje
<okurde> uff
<okurdee> ; D
<okurdee> tray nie dziala
<okurdee> :P
<buharin> uff to ubuntu 11.10 ma pełno bugow
<buharin> co jakiś czas musze cos zglaszac
<Wizard> przy czym większość ci odbiją jako "ogarnij się"
<Wizard> :)
<pure> buharin,  jakie to bugi?
<pure> ja mam ubuntu+xfce i nie widzę bugów.
<buharin> jak sie do traya cos minimalizuje, to albo sie buguje albo sie bycza ikonka robi
<pure>  Dziwne... mnie się tak nie robi..
<buharin> ale mam najnowsze ubuntu ;)
<pure> Microsoft by powiedział " Tha's not bug , that's feature "
<pure> ja też ;]
<buharin> ;]
<buharin> pure, wiesz jak zmienić motyw gdm?
<Dudi> buharin, wiem jak zmienić tapetę:)
<Dudi> w gdm
<Dudi> buharin, 1 czy 2?
<buharin> czekaj sprawdze;P
<Dudi> może powiedz jaki ubu
<Dudi> bo w 11.04 jest gmd2 i w 10.x też (z tego co pamiętam)
<buharin> 11.10
<Wizard> buharin, radź sobie :/
<buharin> :D
 * buharin n00by
<Dudi> łe to pewne gdm2 z tego co czytałem to z motywem może być ciężko, ale zmiana tapety to przez ubuntu tweek
<buharin> Dudi, dzieki ;*
<Wizard> w gdm2 można w konfigu temat zmienić, iirc
<Dudi> wrzucasz tapetę do /usr/share/background
<Dudi> pamiętaj żeby nadać prawa odczytu bo mi samo wrzucenie przez sudo cp ich nie nadało i dupa była
<Dudi> o rany rany komuś rzeczywiście pomogłem (+5 do samooceny :D )
<buharin> Dudi, nie do końća ob nie wiem gdzie zmeinić tapete
<Dudi> ok ok masz ubu tweek?
<Dudi> buharin, przerzucasz przez sudo cp tapetę pod  ww ścieżkę
<buharin> nom
<buharin> tam są już tapety domyślne
<Dudi> następnie nadajesz prawa odczytu (sudo chmod ugo=rw [twój plik])
<Dudi> no nie wiem czemu ale mi UT nie chciał czytać jak nie było jej w backgrounds
<buharin> ale gdzie sie zmienia
<buharin> to
<buharin> :S
<Dudi> no w ubuntu tweek czego nie rozumiesz?
<Wizard> Dudi, nie dawaj nigdy o+w
<buharin> nie ma tam takiej opcji
<Dudi> a ściągnąłeś?
<Dudi> Wizard, czemu?
<Dudi> Wizard, nie ważne już zrozumiałem głupotę
<Wizard> pisze się nieważne
<Dudi> damn xD jeszcze trochę i wszystkie wyrazy tak przelecimy:)
<Dudi> w takim razie buharin poprawne polecenie to sudo chmod ug=rw [twój plik]
<Dudi> buharin, masz ubuntu tweek czy nie masz?
<buharin> mam
<Dudi> i nie potrafisz znaleźć opcji?
<buharin> mam
<buharin> teraz uwaga
<buharin> ;D
 * Dudi czeka na crash :D
<buharin> guzik nie działa
<buharin> :D
<Dudi> chwila sam zobaczę czy mi tak działa
<buharin> jaaa
<buharin> ide zrobić reboot
<Dudi_> buharin poszedł?
<Dudi_> możecie dać kika Dudiemu?
<Dudi_> xd hehe ale śmiesznie to wygląda "kika"
<buharin> chmod +rw nie chodzi
<Dudi_> buharin, coś chrzanisz bo mi działa
<buharin> ;)
<Dudi_> wklej jaką komendę wpisałeś
<buharin> sudo chmod +rw Grey_day_by_Drew__.jpg
<buharin> sudo chmod +rw Grey_day_by_Drew__.jpg
<Dudi> no to nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem
<buharin> :O
<Dudi> napisałem, że powinno być"sudo chmod ug=rw Grey...jpg"
<buharin> ok
<Dudi> ?
<buharin> uff
<buharin> nie dziala
<buharin> ;d
<Dudi> buharin, ale plik jest w backgrounds?
<buharin> ta
<buharin> zglosze to ze bug
<Dudi> a wejdź to UT i wybiesz jeszcze raz tą tapetę. Zwróć uwagę czy pojawi się podgląd.
<buharin> mam tam to
<Dudi> no to bug :)
<Dudi> dam to nie pomogłem kurde (-5 ;( )
<pure> elo żuku
<pure> kurwa nie tu
<firemark> pure: :D
<pure> firemark, miało być w Pidginie ;d
<pure> wie ktoś kiedy naprawią wtyczkę do QQ? w Pidginie?.
<buharin> co jakis czas wyswietla mi sie
<buharin> blad
<buharin> :P
<buharin> boje sie juz ruszac
<buharin> :P
<buharin> cokolwiek
<buharin> :P
<pure> kurde
<pure> burza..
<pure> i neta nie miałem
<Dreadlish> no i dobrze
<Dreadlish> u mnie nie burzuje
<buharin> strasznie malo stabilne to ubuntu
<pure> w netii mam tak że jak jest burza to chwilowo wyłączają neta,xD
<pure> buharin, wywal unity i Gnome i zainstaluje XFCE  ^^
<buharin> mialem Debiana all chodzilo
<buharin> ale zachcialo mi sie Unity
<buharin> ;D
<pure> Unity jest do niczego
<buharin> pure, mi tam podoba sie
<buharin> pure, pomysl by korzystac z jaknajwiekszej przestrzeni na pulpicie jest calkiem fajny
<qermit> awesome++
<fi9o> (:
<pure> buharin, nie bardzo .... zamuyje cały boczny pasek i w zasadzie gorny
<fi9o> Jak dla kogo. Ja kiedys uzywalem, szybko mi przeszlo.
<pure> a na XFCE mam cały pulpit ... reszta się ukrywa.
<buharin> pure, pierdzielisz wystarczy okno przesunac wyzej
<buharin> i masz caly pulpit
<buharin> a paski sie chowaja
<buharin> na dodatek na gorny pasek wskakuje panel z opcjami
<Admc`> Witam :)
<fi9o> Ktos tutaj ma weechat?
<buharin> uff
<buharin> ;D
<buharin> co chwila bug
<buharin> w nowym ubuntu zamienili gdm na cos innego
<buharin> :P
<fi9o> gdm3?
<buharin> nie, jakies lightdm
<buharin> ale mi nie dzialalo wiec wywalilem
<fi9o> No to fajna zmiana ;)
<Admc`> lightdm używa webkita
<Admc`> i rzekomo jest lekki
<Dreadlish> ta
<buharin> ogólnie to strasznie nawala to nowe ubuntu
<buharin> :P
<buharin> ale jakoś przeżyje
<Dreadlish> "a to jeszcze działa?"
<buharin> Dreadlish, ta:P
<Dreadlish> jak coś jest na launchpadzie to ja tego sie nie tykam
<Dreadlish> taka ma zasada
<buharin> ;D
<buharin> to ile mam czekać by nie było na launchpadzie?
<Dreadlish> infinity
<buharin> :D
 * buharin fuck fuck :P
<buharin> zainstalowałbym archa albo gentoo :P
<buharin> ale nie jest źle :P
<Dudi> Co za gówniany Optimus... czemu ta jedna karta nie chce działać cały czas
<Dudi> n kmdofgjvnb; o4 ersnhjibers[dt' fhkgnm'd/vbl/ v.f
<Dreadlish> rot pewno
<Dreadlish> Dudi: było kupować?
<TheNumb> http://store.apple.com/us_edu_417940/product/H5105LL/A <--- co na tym zdjęciu jest nie tak? <:
<Dudi> Dreadlish, kupiłem jak miałem windowsa
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dudi> TheNumb, mac wygląda jak winda?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> wszystko jest dobrzy
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: to nie posrt usb
<bastetmilo> port
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: dokładnie :D
<Dreadlish> pewno firewire
<TheNumb> Ethernet
<Dreadlish> albo ether
<TheNumb> Dudi: https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee
<Dreadlish> zależy
<TheNumb> Ktoś inteligentny robił zdjęcie >.>
<bastetmilo> ktoś inteligentny wkładał :)
<TheNumb> Pewnie ten co robił zdjęcie.
<Dudi> TheNumb, ale ja chce żeby mi nvidia cały czas działała
<Dudi> dobra spadam
<pure> nara
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: mam
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a z kiedy chcesz?
<Stirlitz> od czerwca 2010 potrzebuję
<Stirlitz> do dziś
<jacekowski> da sie zrobic
<Stirlitz> masz to porozbijane?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> na poszczegolne dni
<Stirlitz> ojacie
<jacekowski> a co?
<jacekowski> zawsze to mozesz poskladac
<Stirlitz> uhm
<jacekowski> co?
<Stirlitz> nic, poskładam jak trza
<jacekowski> /home/jacekowski/irclogs/freenode/2010/12/30/#ubuntu-pl.log
<jacekowski> takie cos
<jacekowski> prosty cat da rade
<jacekowski> bo numerki mam z 0 na poczatku
<jacekowski> a to koniecznie od czerwca chcesz?
<jacekowski> czy moze byc od poczatku roku?
<Stirlitz> moze byc od początku
<Stirlitz> powycinam se
<jacekowski> bo jak moze byc od poczatku to cata zrobie i bedzie
<Stirlitz> no zrób
<qermit> Stirlitz: a co sie stałosie?
<Stirlitz> irssi mi nadpisało loga ;)
<jacekowski> ojojoj
<jacekowski> bo to sie rozbija na dni
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, a od kiedy masz te logi?
<jacekowski> potem gigabajtowe logi sie zle oglada
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: od 2k9 pod reka mam
<jacekowski> 10/2009
<Stirlitz> a to nie, ja mam od 7
<jacekowski> mam gdzies starsze ale z dziurami
<jacekowski> 45M     ubulog
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, plik ważył 130MB od 2007
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/ubulog
<jacekowski> tu masz
<jacekowski> --- Log opened Fri Jan 01 00:00:33 2010
<jacekowski> 00:01 < macer1> już dawno był, nawet w tvp2 ;)
<Stirlitz> dzięki jacekowski, mam
<jacekowski> jak sie rzucili
<jacekowski> 78.8.4.107 - - [14/Jul/2011:17:20:45 +0200] (jacekowski.org) "GET /ubulog HTTP/1.1" 200 46804256 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/534.30 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/12.0.742.122 Safari/534.30" 396 1107876
<jacekowski> 89.68.94.56 - - [14/Jul/2011:17:21:12 +0200] (jacekowski.org) "GET /ubulog HTTP/1.0" 200 46804256 "-" "Wget/1.12 (linux-gnu)" 118 46804559
<jacekowski> kto tu ma safari
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> chrome
<jacekowski> i windowsa
<jacekowski> 83.29.236.178 - - [14/Jul/2011:17:20:58 +0200] (jacekowski.org) "GET /ubulog HTTP/1.1" 200 46804256 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:2.0) Gecko/20110404 Firefox/4.0" 337 46804559
<buharin> czy unity to jest zamkniety projekt tylko dla ubuntu?
<jacekowski> i ktos z firefoxem
<jacekowski> buharin: niby nie
<Stirlitz> potem wam wystawie całe jak chcecie
<jacekowski> buharin: ale nikt inny tego nie chce
<buharin> jacekowski, czemu?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: co ty wiesz na temat moving average
<jacekowski> buharin: bo obsysa
<jacekowski> qermit: albo ty
<buharin> jacekowski, ssie
<jacekowski> qermit: bo srednia predkosc wiatru z 5 i 30 minut mi trzeba
<jacekowski> i sie zastanawiam czy mi simple moving average wystarczy
<jacekowski> czy musze moving average robic
<qermit> he?
<qermit> jacekowski: a to nie będzie poprostu jakiś filtr SOI?
<qermit> czy tam NOI?
<Morfeusz> cześć
<Admc`> witam
<pure> hej
<Ashiren24> erup
<LnxMeN> Cześć
<LnxMeN> jak można dodać xdm, żeby się uruchamiało przy boot;owaniu
<Admc`> da cię szybko za pomocą np. seda usunąć znaczniki czasowe w logach?
<Admc`> [**********]
<Admc`> chciałbym usunąć wszystkie znaki pasujące do tego wzorca (ma być dokładnie tyle znaków ile gwiazdek
<BlessJah> Admc`: zamień gwiazdki na kropki
<BlessJah> Admc`: i ucieknij nawias kwadratowy
<BlessJah> Admc`: s/\[....\]//
<Admc`> sed -e 's/[0-9.0-9]//g' plik.log
<Admc`> takie coś miałem ale nie działało do końca
<BlessJah> hm... no tak, bo sam do konca nie wiem jak to mialoby zadzialac
<Admc`> BlessJah: to co ty podałeś też nie działa
<BlessJah> Admc`: a ile kropek mialo byc?
<Admc`> a to co ja miałem zostawiało tylko odstęp i nawiasy kwadratow
<BlessJah> usuwało cyfry i kropki
<Admc`> u mnie nic nie usuwa
<BlessJah> twoje usuwało cyfry i kropki
<BlessJah> moje usunie nawias kwadratowy i 4 dowolne znaki w srodku nawiasu
<BlessJah> 10 znakow w nawiasie ma być, tak?
<BlessJah> Admc`: s/\[..........\]//
<BlessJah> ale przelicz kropki, dla pewnosci
<Admc`> ok, poszło
<Admc`> dzięki wielkie :)
<Admc`> ręcznie to bym to godzinę robił
<BlessJah> learn2regexp
<Admc`> właśnie sed ma wyrażenia regularne inne niż wszystko
<Admc`> ok, zrobiłem już diffa i jest znacznie czytelniejszy bez znaczników czasowych
<BlessJah> nie ma innych
<BlessJah> defaultowo posix-em jedzie afair
<Admc`> jak to nie ma, dowolny znak to * a nie .
<Admc`> w większości programów
<BlessJah> Admc`: oj, to ty nie znasz wyrażen regularnych
<BlessJah> . to dowolny znak
<BlessJah> a * to dowolna ilość (również zerowa) poprzedniego wyrażenia
<Admc`> jeszcze za czasów dosa używałem * do kasowania wielu plików na raz
<Admc`> taki banalny przykład: del *.txt
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ale to nie jest wyrażenie regularne
<Admc`> heh, zawsze myślałem że jest
<Admc`> widocznie miałem znałemzłą definicję
<BlessJah> Admc`: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyrażenie_regularne#Wyra.C5.BCenia_regularne_w_praktyce
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64a94b> (at pl.wikipedia.org)
<BlessJah> Admc`: mozesz zerknac jeszcze w rozszerzenia perla
<BlessJah> przydatne toto jest
<buharin> i nie wiem czemu ale w chromium przycina wtyczka fash
<buharin> ; (
<Wizard> Admc`, pomyliło ci się z globami
<Wizard> cześć o/
<Cna_> dlatego firefoxa uzywam :X
<Cna_> zart
<buharin> Wizard, mozna uzywajac tylko plyty przeinstalowac system ?
<buharin> w stylu nakladki
<buharin> bo to ubu 11.10 sie psuje co chwile
<Wizard> w stylu nie rozumiem
<Wizard> jak nakładki?
<buharin> Wizard, chcialbym wrocic do ubuntu 11.04 bez usuwania katalogu domowego
<Wizard> downgrade jest trudnym i mało skutecznym procesem
<Wizard> więcej ci się spierdzieli, niż naprawi
<Wizard> przeczytaj sobie co ci pisałem w południe
<Stirlitz> o jacie 11.10
<Admc`> buharin: a po co instalowałeś 11.10 na produkcyjnej maszynie?
<Stirlitz> i narzeka na "bugi"
<Admc`> nie lepiej na virtualboxie?
<Admc`> albo na dual-boocie
<gjm> http://hmcide.deviantart.com/#/d3ntse7
<pure> gjm,  czy to nie Arch?
<gjm> pure: tak jakby
<pure> gjm, tzn ?
<gjm> pure: Ubuntu
<gjm> + Arch chroot
<pure> gjm, nie źle :D
<pure> nieźle :D
<gjm> pure: tzn. efekt?
<buharin> do bani z tym ubuntu
<buharin> :S
<pure> gdm tak
<BlessJah> buharin: na maszynie produkcyjnej LTS
<pure> buharin, jak ktoś kiedyś powiedział " Ubunt jest dla każdego , lecz nie każdy jest dla Ubuntu ".
<BlessJah> ubuntu nie dojrzało na tyle, żeby go w środowisku produkcyjnym używać
<pure> BeeSeL, co masz na myśli "środ. prod."?
<buharin> w debianie wersja testing
<buharin> to 0 problemow mialem
<buharin> a tutaj
<buharin> masakra
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co ma maemo, poza n900
<Admc`> BlessJah: Nokia N9
<BlessJah> buharin: wbrew pozorom, ubuntu nie jest jeszcze dojrzalym distrem
<Admc`> ma MeeGo, następce Maemo
<pure> BlessJah, ja chciałem się  pobawić MeeGo... ale Środkowy palec mi pokazał.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: N8x0
<BlessJah> drogie zabaweczki dosyć
<BlessJah> ciekawe czy na innych nokiach da się maemo postawić
<Admc`> BlessJah: na HTC HD2 się da
<Admc`> MeeGo postawić
<pure> BlessJah, nie wiem , mnie się udało Maemo  / Android 1.2  / Windows Mobile uruchomić na Nokia N95 , ale cieło się niesamowicie ^^.
<pure> ale kupa grzebania przy tym
<Admc`> pure: tak tak
<Admc`> jak N95 nie ma dotykowego przecież
<BlessJah> ja nad zakupem E5 sie zastanawiam
<pure> i co z tego?
<Admc`> I nie ma czegoś takiego jak android 1.2
<Admc`> bajkopisarz :P
<pure> podałem versje ;]
<pure> ty tak uważasz :).
<Admc`> nie ma androida 1.12
<Admc`> 1.2*
<Admc`> pure: screen od gtfo
<Admc`> of*
<Admc`> or*
<Admc`> kurwa
<Ashiren24> meow
<pure> a dokładnie w googlach jest inastrukcja
<Admc`> a dokładnie to android WYMAGA ekranu dotykowego
<pure> tesotwane na android 1.2.1 czy jakoś tak , huj wi , ja tylko wg. instr robiłem . potem coś się kopiowało by pokazał się coś w styku kursora który miał navigować. ale hujnia to.
<pure> skasowałem xD
<Admc`> nie ma androda 1.2
<pure> ja tylko pisze jak czytałem
<Admc`> był android 1.0 a potem od razu 1.5
<Admc`> BAJKOPISARZ kolejny :P
<pure> a to nie wiem już , jak mam jeszcze linki , to pokaze ci :p.
<pure> i Admc` i mam w dupie czy napiszesz na mnie bajkopisarz, czy jeszcze inaczej. ja wiem swoje.
<pure> nie wiem czy to nie było A1.0 z łatką do 1.2 jakoś tak ,nie wiem nie pamiętam to było w huj dawno. :)
<Admc`> chuj pisze się przez ch
<Admc`> a android 1.2 NIE ISTNIEJE
<Admc`> ba
<Admc`> android 1.0 nigdy nie był na rynek wypuszczony
<Admc`> to była wersja prototypowa
<gjm> bijcie się
<gjm> będzie fajnie
<Admc`> gjm: bajki opowiada
<buharin> pure, ja pamiętam że był A1.0
<Admc`> może jeszcze powie że ma linuxa 4.0
<Cna> ze sida ma 7.24 :)
<Admc`> buharin: HTC Dream czyli pierwszy telefon z Androidem miał od razu Androida 1.5
<pure> Admc`, . nie warto z tobą gadać , skoro twoja racja to Andek 1.2 nie istnieje i to bajki / 1.0 to też bajka bo nie wypuszczony na rynek. A huj pisze sie przez CH i H ! wiec.. s.. ;]
<Cna> dual mode
<Cna> yhyhyh
<gjm> pozabijają sie
<buharin> Admc`, był nawet koleś co przepisywał kernela do C++
<buharin> Admc`, więc różne rzeczy się zdarzają ;)
<buharin> Admc`, jakoś kozio się nazywał
<pure> jednemu chinolowi udało się Windows Mobile wcisnać na kilka Nokii ( w tym N95) , Android tez sie dało , ale MeGoo uruchamiał się 15 minut... co było bez sensem...
<Admc`> zacznijmy od tego że N95 to złom
<pure> była nawet notka że któryś z systemów da się wrzucić na każda tel. co ma architekture ARM.
<Admc`> i tylko symbian jako tako na nim chodzi
<pure> No popatrz... ale jednak nadaje sie do modufikacji.
<pure> prawda... Symbian chodzi najlepiej
<pure> chociaż czasem się wiesza.....
<Admc`> pure: ja miałem debiana na swoim telefonie
<Admc`> ale co z tego jak interfejs nie był dostosowany
<Admc`> ale się da
<pure> Admc`, gratulacje.No i git. masz prawo tak twierdzieć , może faktycznie jest ggdzieś do tego poradnik,.
<pure> ja mam aktualnie Symbian/Windows 95 wrzuconego i jest ok
<Admc`> pure: na yt jest pełno filmików to raz
<pure> chociaż jakoś 98 chodził mi szybciej
<Admc`> a dwa że windows 95 jest nieprzydatny
<Admc`> już lepiej dosboxa mieć
<pure> 95 ładował się 7 minut, 98 jakieś 3?
<Dreadlish> ja mam symbiana only i po co mi windows?
<Admc`> u mnie 95, minutę, ale po co to komu?
<Dreadlish> no
<pure> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCv0gTZDSyk&feature=related , dążę teraz do Windows 7 na N95 ;]
<Dreadlish> tosz to szajs
<Admc`> dosbox 3 sekundy się uruchamia
<Admc`> i można grać w stare gry takie jak DSJ
<pure> DSJ to klasyk :)
<Dreadlish> i tak chodzi to kijowo
<Dreadlish> ale sie da
<Dreadlish> i to jest ważne
<pure> się wychowałem na tej gierce ;P
<Admc`> pure: kup sobie najpierw jakiś normalny telefon
<pure> Admc`, czekam aż rynek telfonół troche ochłonie  :D
<pure> telefonów.,
<Wizard> eee
<Wizard> że tak spytam
<pure> bo wrze! , nie wiem jaki sobie wybrać.  Samsung czy HTC
<Dreadlish> najlepiej - nic
<pure> noże Sony Ericssona , cięzko :)
<Admc`> HTC to drożyzna ostatnio
<Wizard> mam obraz ms virtual pc, chcę go odpalić na vboksie
<Wizard> jakieś porady?
<Admc`> Wizard: skonwertuj vhd do vdi
<Admc`> i bedzie działać
<Admc`> w googlach jest poradnik jak to zrobić
<Wizard> no właśnie coś piszą, żeby jakimś narzędziem z qemu
<pure> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD6auBvBIjw&feature=related Admc , coś dla cb ^^
<Admc`> LOL
<Admc`> jaki fake
<Admc`> ciekawe czemu nie pokazuje klawiatury telefonu
<Admc`> :P
<Admc`> i ekran reaguje zupełnie jak niedotykowy
<Wizard> co robicie z telefonami?
<pure> bo to NOKLA z nie NOKIA Made in China ^^ , lecz możliwe :D
<pure> może nakładka chuj wie :)
<Admc`> o, widzę że wziąłeś sobie moją sugestię do serca
<Admc`> a dwa, że powinieneś kopa dostać
<pure> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4fdgG6VkuE&feature=related ale to juz nie fake ;D
<Admc`> za nadużywanie przekleństw
<Quintasan> Admc`: Jakie ty masz KDE?
<Wizard> Admc`, wybacz, że tak długo trwało, odszedłem na chwilę :)
<Admc`> Quintasan: 4.6.5
<Admc`> LOL
<Wizard> khm
<Quintasan> Admc`: Serio Ci się ten KChareselect wywala?
<Admc`> tak
<Quintasan> Admc`: Ja przewijam i nic
<Wizard> Admc`, na ubuntu?
<Quintasan> Admc`: A jaką masz tam czcionkę wybraną do symboli?
<Admc`> Quintasan: zobacz do raportu co tam ci podesłałem
<Admc`> Wizard: tak
<Quintasan> Admc`: No właśnie patrzę ale żaden z podanych sposobów na odtworzenie błędu nie działa
<Admc`> Quintasan: to jest czcionka ubuntu
<Admc`> mam taką ustawioną
<Quintasan> Tam jest napisane ze Dejavu crashuje na bank
<Quintasan> ale u mnie nic :/
<Quintasan> Admc`: Możesz podesłać stacktrace do tego buga na bugs.kde.org?
<Admc`> ale po co
<Admc`> przecież tam już tyle osób zgłaszało
<Admc`> i backtrace są
<Admc`> i pisze żeby pisać tylko PRZYDATNE info
<Quintasan> Tylko że każdy stacktrace jest inny
<Quintasan> Podeślij swój a ja zapytam o co chodzi
<Admc`> dobrze że mam symbole debugowania zainstalowane
<Admc`> dzięki temu z nieprzydatnych info nagle zrobiło się przydatne
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Admc`, kde to nawet nie pomoże już łatka, którą byś podesłał
<Admc`> Wizard: teraz połatali tak że tylko ta aplikacja mi się wywala
<Admc`> przed aktualizacją sypało się strasznie
<Quintasan> Wizard: GNOME nie pomoże nawet 100 lat pracy developerów :<
<Admc`> Quintasan: GNOME jest stabilne jak skała
<Admc`> ale za to staromodne
<Admc`> kde nowoczesne ale wywrotkowe
<Wizard> hmm? gnome3 jest całkiem nowoczesne
<Wizard> i jeszcze mi się nie wywaliło ani razu
<Admc`> Wizard: mówiłem o gnome2
<Wizard> a ja o kde1
<Wizard> :/
<Admc`> gnome3 jest do dupy, zacznijmy od tego
<Quintasan> >GNOME3
<Quintasan> >nowoczesne
<Quintasan> Czekaj bo wybuchnę śmiechem
<Quintasan>  /flame
<Admc`> Quintasan: ślad stosu do stacktrace czy backtrace?
<Quintasan> stacktrace == ślad stosu == backtrace
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> masz tam Dr. Konqui?
<Quintasan> To tym wyślij do buga 235020
<Admc`> mam
<Wizard> dr konqui++
<Wizard> ale kde i tak ssie
<Wizard> ciekawe co zrobią, jak nokia wypuści qt z zaoranymi widgetami i tym żałosnym qmlem
<Admc`> Wizard: gnome3 ssie ostro
<Quintasan> Czekaj, Wizard, w tym momencie powinieneś sam siebie kopnąć za flejmowanie
<Wizard> i was przy okazji
<Wizard> Quintasan, ale ostatnie już na seri
<Quintasan> Wizard: QML? Już jest i ma się całkiem dobrze
<Quintasan> Zaorane widgety? A co to?
<Wizard> no QButton, QListView i tak dalej
<Quintasan> Zanim popsioczysz to weź najpierw się zainteresuj a nie błyszczysz ignorancją
<Wizard> ma już tego nie być
<Quintasan> Buahaha
<Quintasan> Skąd takie info?
<Quintasan> Wizard: Mogę Ci pomóc z tym kopaniem jak chcesz L)
<Quintasan> :)*
<Wizard> a pomóż
<Wizard> tylko sam też się kopinij ;)
<Wizard> przy okazji
<Wizard> albo nawzajem się kopniemy
<BlessJah> Wizard: dostales wpis w chanservie?
<Admc`> Quintasan: podesłałem
<Quintasan> Kara wymierzona
<Admc`> Quintasan: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235020
<Quintasan> Admc`: Dzięki, zaraz podeślę kilku osobom
<Admc`> Quintasan: przy okazji, dalej zmagam się z brakiem compositingu
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/As8/linki/
<Wizard> Quintasan, spoko
<Admc`> podesłałem im diffa pomiędzy 1.9 a 1.0
<Admc`> 1.10*
<Wizard> BlessJah, tak
<Admc`> Wizard: aż się łezka w oku kręci
<Wizard> no mi się właśnie nie kręci, Admc`
<Admc`> to były czasy
<Wizard> ja miałem tylko windows 3.1 i potem 3.11
<Wizard> a tego niestety (na szczęście?) nie
<Admc`> ja miałem 98, ME i XP jeszcze
<Admc`> nie miałem internetu więc linux odpadał
<Wizard> hmm, dali mi 98 jak kupowałem celerona 500
<Wizard> a mówiłem: ma być NT 4
<Wizard> nie, bo na nim nie pogram
<Wizard> ale starszych nt niż 4 nie widziałem
<Admc`> tak btw. w tamtych czasach linuxa dało się używać na desktopie?
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Wizard> ej, Admc`, serio miałeś kompa z nt 3.51?
<Admc`> Wizard: to był 3.5?
<Admc`> myślałem że 3.11
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> dobra, nie było pytania
<Wizard> oczywiście, że był
<Admc`> nie spojrzałem na ten wielgaśny pasek na górze
<Wizard> ostatnia wersja NT z serii 3
<Admc`> który nie wiadomo po co jest taki WIELKI
<Admc`> pewnie do dotykaczy :P
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> eh, ale racja, windows 3.11 był fajny
<Wizard> znaczy.. gui miał wygodne
<Stirlitz> i word 6
<Admc`> ja pamiętam jak mój kuzyn miał jakiś złom z 40 MHz i 4 MB ramu
<Admc`> i miał tam Win95
<Admc`> i to było w 2005 roku
<Admc`> dopiero w 2006 kupił kompa nowego
<Admc`> z celeronem 667 MHz i 256 MB ram
<Quintasan> Admc`: apt-cache policy libqt4-webkit
<Admc`> Quintasan: http://wklej.to/EmPnr
<Quintasan> Hmmm
<Admc`> nie mam żadnej przeglądarki webkitowej
<Admc`> bo używam firefoxa
<Admc`> jeśli miałeś się zapytać czemu nie zainstalowane
<Quintasan> Admc`: nie nie, chciałem tylko wiedzieć jakie Qt masz
<Quintasan> Ale mamy to samo
<Quintasan> I nie mogę za cholerę tego wykrzaczyć
<Quintasan> Admc`: apt-cache policy kcharselect
<Admc`> Quintasan: http://wklej.to/jNsaw
<Quintasan> Też to samo
<Quintasan> Czarna magia
<Wizard> o w mordę
<Quintasan> Wizard: Hm?
<Wizard> a bo była taka cisza cisza, deszcz tylko siąpił i nagle piorun przywalił gdzieś tuż obok
<Wizard> i aż podskoczyłem
<Wizard> ale dobrze, że podskoczyłem, bo sobie poszedłem po piwo :)
<Stirlitz> no! i to jest słuszna linia
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> niedługo będę pełnoletni, to już mogę ;P
<Stirlitz> w mordę
<Wizard> hmm?
<BlessJah> Wizard: w mordę dostać możesz
<BlessJah> ale tez nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> bo do tego pełnoletnim być nie trzeba
<Wizard> w sumie, to mi się dekady porypały przez tego nt 3
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> i co z tego, że mam piwo, co z tego, że za swoje, skoro 8h muszę siedzieć na zadzie, żeby na to piwo mieć
<Admc`> Wiz
<Wizard> tak?
<Admc`> zawsze możesz iść rowy kopać
<Quintasan> :D
<Stirlitz> strzeliłem fotkię http://ubuntuone.com/p/14Ts/
<Admc`> i nie będziesz narzekał że siedzisz 8h
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: :O
<Quintasan> >Wygląd Windows 95 - Siła Windows NT
<Quintasan> :DDDD
<Wizard> aje!
<Admc`> a więc tak wygląda oryginalny windows
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Quintasan> Czekajcie
<Wizard> nie no, daję to na basha
<Quintasan> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_m6RqJaLW9ngV3i-On2hQG172JvHUGFKOGTh_f8aF7s?feat=directlink
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5vl3g8l> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<Quintasan> Nie mam pudełka tylko :/
<Wizard> http://mati.7ds.pl/corel-linux.jpg
<Quintasan> lol
<Admc`> O
<Quintasan> >gentoo
<Admc`> mamy nogę wizarda
<Quintasan> Żentuowiec OPem na #ubuntu-pl?
<Admc`> stopę*
<Quintasan> Dziwne rzeczy
<Wizard> http://mati.7ds.pl/corel-linux.jpg
<Wizard> przypadkiem trafiłem w zakładkę od kanału, zamiast w pole tekstowe ;)
<Admc`> Wizard: mamy twoją stopę!
<Wizard> wiem, wiem
<Wizard> daje wyobrażenie o mnie
<Admc`> twój adres został zidentyfikowany
<Wizard> mhm
<Admc`> jutro przyjedzie ABW
<Wizard> mój ssandałek i długopis też
<Wizard> i pórko! bardzo charakterystyczne
<DaZ> i gitarkostka
<DaZ> >:
<sbl> powitać
<Wizard> no napisałem piórko przeca
<Wizard> cześć sbl
<Quintasan> cześć
 * DaZ nie czytał
<sbl> dawnom tu nie był
<DaZ> zresztą to pórko było :x
<Quintasan> sbl: Niewiele się zmieniło
<Wizard> sbl, oprócz tego, że część nie wytrzymała psychicznie i odpadła - za nich przyszli nowi
<Stirlitz> jacie jaki tu ruch, to chyba przez te amnestię
<Wizard> amnestię?
<Wizard> aa, ignora przeczyściłeś?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Wizard> http://deser.pl/deser/1,111858,9948421,Prawo_jazdy_ze_zdjeciem_w_durszlaku__Jak_to_mozliwe_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69h39fe> (at deser.pl)
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Wizard> bogowie, sprawcie, aby Polska pozostała normalnym *fobicznym krajem
<Admc`> Wizard: czemu?
<Admc`> jakby tak było to by mnie od razu zlinczowali
<DaZ> ale cie nie zlinczowali
<DaZ> straszne, nie? :f
<DaZ> zresztą czemu nie w durszlaku
<DaZ> mają głupie prawo to niech sobie robią i w  durszlaku
<Wizard> Admc`, a czemu mieli by cię zlinczować? jakimś pe**ałem jesteś, czy co?
<Wizard> :)
<Admc`> Wizard: :)
<Admc`> można tak powiedzieć
<Quintasan> Admc`: Jesteś w stanie wywołać ten błąd za każdym razem?
<DaZ> http://c.wrzuta.pl/wi5642/e440b93300224b0449d6a2bb/0/pedal-slysze-to-codziennie-nienawisc-boli
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ax675k> (at c.wrzuta.pl)
<DaZ> dur :f
<Admc`> Quintasan: tak
<Admc`> Quintasan: wystarczy trochę poscrollować
<Admc`> po liście zestawów znaków
<Quintasan> Admc`: odpal to w konsoli, zrób żeby się wywalił i wklej output gdzieś
<soee> jak sprawdzic o jaki plik sie rozchodzi:
<soee> scripts  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H '-DSHAREDIR="/usr/local/share/fontforge"' -DLIBDIR='"/usr/local/lib"' -I/usr/include/python2.7 '-DPREFIX="/usr/local"' -c pythonui.c
<soee> pythonui.c:34:20: fatal error: Python.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<soee> compilation terminated.
<Wizard> Admc`, dobra, ja tam nie wnikam, jestem tego, no, torelancyjny
<Quintasan> soee: sudo apt-get install python2.7-dev
<Wizard> ale poprawności politycznej nie toleruję
<Admc`> Quintasan: http://wklej.to/Rrl9P
<Admc`> Wizard: chciałeś wiedzieć to proszę, nie musisz mnie oceniać. moja sprawa co robię i z kim
<Wizard> no twoja, temu nie pytam dalej :)
<Wizard> mówię tylko, że nie znoszę poprawności politycznej
<Admc`> tak się składa że akurat mój chłopak jest na tym kanale
<DaZ> derp
<fi9o> (:
<fi9o> Iiiii co w zwiazku z tym? :)
<Quintasan> Admc`: gdb kcharselect
<Quintasan> r <enter>
<Wizard> no dobrze, niech siedzi, mnie to nie przeszkadza
<Quintasan> zrób crasha
<Wizard> to jest wasza sprawa
<Wizard> jeszcze Quintasanowi pomagasz ogarniać bugi
<Admc`> Quintasan: wywaliło (gdb), mam wpisać kcharselect czy jak?
<Quintasan> wpisałeś gdb kcharselect?
<Admc`> ta
<Quintasan> wciśnij r
<Quintasan> i enter
<Quintasan> powinien się uruchomić
<Admc`> niby startuje
<Quintasan> Admc`: jak już się odpali to zrób żeby się wykrzaczył
<Quintasan> potem wpisz
<Quintasan> thread apply all bt
<Quintasan> i enter
<Admc`> o boshe
<Admc`> ale to muli
<Admc`> chyba się wykrzaczył bo się GUI nie odświeża
<Quintasan> spoko, daj mu chwilę, musi całe dbg wczytać chyba
<Admc`> ok
<Admc`> jest crash
<Admc`> w konsoli się pokazało
<Quintasan> pamiętaj o "thread apply all bt"
<Quintasan> skopiuj wszystko i wklej gdzieś
<Admc`> Quintasan: http://wklej.to/hNrnH
<ryniek> witam
<Quintasan> ryniek: \o
<Admc`> Quintasan: mogę już ubić kcharselecta czy będzie jeszcze potrzebny?
<Quintasan> Admc`: nie ubijaj jeszcze, nie wiem dokładnie co z tym QASSET jest :S
<Quintasan> Admc`: wpisz "p pos" i enter
<Admc`> Quintasan: $1 = -469761976
<Admc`> tylko tyle
<Quintasan> Dobra, wypas
<Quintasan> Dzięki za pomoc
<Quintasan> Jak będę miał patcha to będzie aktualizacja w PPA
<Admc`> i już?
<Admc`> będzie chodzić?
<Quintasan> Jak zrobimy patcha i wydamy aktualizację w PPA to będzie działać
<Admc`> pewnie się będzie wywalać na czymś innym :)
<Wizard> Quintasan, kodujesz w kde?
<Quintasan> Chyba że chcesz patcha i sam zbudujesz paczkę
<Admc`> podeślij mi patcha jak będzie to sprawdzę
<Quintasan> Wizard: Nie nazwał bym tak tego.
<Quintasan> Wizard: Wiem jak zrobić tak żeby ktoś zakodował to za mnie :)
<Quintasan> Admc`: kur, zabiłeś już to?
<Admc`> myślałem że naruszenie ochrony pamięci to błąd nie wiadomo skąd i ciężko go naprawić
<Admc`> Quintasan: jeszcze nie
<Quintasan> Admc`: p m_columns
<Quintasan> p p index.row()
<Quintasan> p p index.column()
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> p index.column()
<Admc`> Quintasan: pierwsze: $2 = 18
<Quintasan> jedno p ma być przy każdym
<Admc`> drugie: Cannot evaluate function -- may be inlined
<Quintasan> p index.row() ?
<Admc`> Cannot evaluate function -- may be inlined
<Quintasan> p index.column()
<Admc`> to samo
<Quintasan> Admc`: nie zabijaj jeszcze, może się coś znajdzie jeszcze
<Admc`> ok
<pure> siema Nobkui
<pure> nobki*
<Admc`> zw
<jacekowski> Admc`: dosyc czesto to jest blad nie wiadomo skad
<jacekowski> Admc`: bo sie okazuje ze gdzies ci pamiec nadpisalo sporo wczesniej
<jacekowski> i jakis pointer sie uwalil
<jacekowski> ale dosyc czesto jest to dosyc wyrazne
<Admc`> jestem
<Quintasan> Admc`: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235020#c46
<Quintasan> Masz wyjaśnione o co chodzi jak jesteś zainteresowany
<Admc`> Quintasan: rzeczywiście ciekawe
<Admc`> szkoda że niewiele z tego zrozumiałem :D
<Quintasan> a, w skrócie to indeks kolumny robi się ujemny
<Quintasan> a nie może
<Quintasan> bo QList musi mieć poprawny indeks
<Quintasan> a jak indeks jest ujemny to raczej nie jest poprawny
<Quintasan> w tym przypadku
<Admc`> ok, jak to poprawicie to chętnie przetestuje
<Wizard> Admc`, błąd raczej trywialny, zapewne gość, który to poprawi to od razu przetestuje
<Admc`> Wizard: z tym że np. u Quintasana błąd nie występuje
<jacekowski> hmm, takie bledy to powinny w samym QList rzucic jakiegos asserta albo wyjatka
<Wizard> boże, zapomniałem o jacekowskim :<
<Stirlitz> słucham
<Stirlitz> i przez wielkie b
<Wizard> dobrze, poprawię się
<Wizard> Niewidzialny Różowy Jednorożcu, zapomniałem i jacekowskim :<
<BlessJah> Wizard: zabierz stąd tę religię
<BlessJah> bezbożniku
<BlessJah> Wizard: FSM nie wybacza błędów
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Właśnie Harald narzekał, że kod do dupy bo tam powinno być dużo assertów ^_^
 * Stirlitz słucha: The Flashbulb - Tres Ebow (Love As A Dark Hallway) 
<lisu> re
<anemus> k@@@a co się dzisiaj z orange dzieje...
<anemus> jak nie dns to połączenia pada
<Stirlitz> weźcie... jakobyście ze sraczką
<Admc`> 1st
<office> ?
<Admc`> Czas
<office> a
<LnxMen> cześć
<Wilczek> Witoj!
<office> salam
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dave Matthews Band - Funny The Way It Is (Big Whiskey & The GrooGrux King (Super Deluxe Edition)) 
<foreste> czesc
<anemus> o minęła północ bo Stirlitz zaczyna słuchać rocka
<Stirlitz> :)
 * Tyczek is playing: The Flashbulb [2011 Love As A Dark Hallway #07] Virtuous Cassette [00:03/03:12] (755kbps) (17.27MB) (FLAC) 
<anemus> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80273,9951311,Egzorcysci_spotkali_sie_na_Jasnej_Gorze__Dyskutowali.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6b3bmb9> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<bobeq> Tyczek, cholero wszystkie miejsca w statsach zajałeś
<Tyczek> :>
<Tyczek> Spamming od najmłodszych lat. ;)
 * Stirlitz słucha: IQ - Frequency (Frequency) 
<Stirlitz> przredłużę te statsy muzyczne :>
<bobeq> test
<bobeq> Tyczek, jep działa, thx
<Tyczek> \o/
<Tyczek> Lampki świecą. Hmmm. Klimatycznie. ;P
<bastetmilo> Piątek! w końcu :)
<Matan[M]> zna ktoś skrót/y klawiszowy/e pozwalające dostać się do aplikacji w trayu?
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, moje tam sie żarzą
<Tyczek> Ty to masz vintage. :>
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Może w GNOME3 dałoby się coś wykombinować, ale w innych to wątpię
<Matan[M]> hmmm... no to nie pykniem
<Matan[M]> trzeba kupić myszkę
<Wilczek> Mam A4Tech za 15,- i świetnie chodzi od dwóch lat :P
<Matan[M]> no ja komplet klawiatura + myszka muszę trzasnąć, bo takie uje...brudzone są że nie pyli mi się czyścić
<Wilczek> Matan[M]: Ja wczoraj myłem klawiaturę, z powodu kontaktu 1-szego stopnia z bigosem, godzina roboty, ale jaki efekt :D.
<Matan[M]> Wilczek: moja już 10 razy myta
<Matan[M]> ale kabel jack rozwalony, usb krawędziowy nie działa od upadku, pościerały się oznaczenia
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: jesz na klawiaturze? Flejtuch....
<Tyczek> Moja się dziwnie zachowuje, muszę ją o ścianę strzelić chyba.
<bastetmilo> Po mojej można poznać jakich klawiszy najczęsciej uzywam ;)
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: "huj"? ;]
<Wilczek> Taa, na klawiaturze, bo się talerze pozbijały
<Wilczek> A jak chce mi się pić to wyciągam układ z myszki i nalewam do obudowy
<Wilczek> :P
<bastetmilo> oj Matan[M], Matan[M]  grabisz sobie...
<Matan[M]> ;]
<anemus> ech po mojej nigdy nie widać historii jej używania
<anemus> średni czas życia: 1 miesiąc
<bastetmilo> anemus: to co ty z tymi klawiaturami robisz??
<Serek> o.o
<anemus> czasem mam nerwową pracę...
<bastetmilo> anemus: powiedz coś więcej o tej pracy :)
<serek_Herbatnik> Programista
<anemus> bastetmilo: wiesz, gdybym ci powiedział musiałbym cię odnaleźć...
<anemus> i potraktować tak jak swoje klawiatury
<anemus> ;P
<serek_Herbatnik> :D
<bastetmilo> serek_Herbatnik: no mnie też czasem coś nie działa, ale klawiatury nie rozwalam... tylko myszki... :)
<serek_Herbatnik> locate bastetmilo
<serek_Herbatnik> tracert 87.105.235.22
<Stirlitz> niech kombinuje :>
<anemus> Stirlitz: w Norwegii miałbyś przechlapane ;P
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: za co go wywaliłeś?
<Stirlitz> statystyki mi psuje ;)
<bastetmilo> hyhyhy
<Stirlitz> to +r mogłoby zostać, Stirlitz się rozmarzył
<bastetmilo> nic się na tym facebooku nie dzieje odkąd mam konto na G+...
<Stirlitz> jej
<bastetmilo> nudzę się.
<Stirlitz> bastetmilo, a na tym + co sie dzieje?
<foreste> ja zostaje na fcb
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: no kurde, same geeki siedzą, wciąż jakieś ciekawe dyskusje :)
<foreste> kazdy portal ssie
<Tyczek> Stirlitz:  narazie zdjęciami lampek można się powymieniać.
<Stirlitz> wolę cycki chyba
<Stirlitz> cycki++
<Tyczek> Ja nie mam. :p
<bastetmilo> ja mam ;)
<foreste> a ja ide dupe szkopie kalkulatorowi xd
<Stirlitz> dlatego ci lamki świecą, wabik musi być
<Stirlitz> lampki*
<Tyczek> :D
<Stirlitz> `karma
<Przekliniak> Stirlitz: Highest karma: "gjm" (5), "cycki" (5), and "dr konqui" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).
<Stirlitz> w dupe archowcy gurom znowu
<foreste> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Matan[M]> gjm--
<Stirlitz> :>
<Matan[M]> 'karma
<Matan[M]> `karma
<Przekliniak> Matan[M]: Highest karma: "cycki" (5), "gjm" (4), and "dr konqui" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).
<Matan[M]> hłe hłe hłe
<foreste> ide wezme tel
 * Stirlitz słucha: The Flashbulb - Heroes On Your Lawn At Night (Love As A Dark Hallway) 
<foreste> z l atarka bo znow burza idzie -.-
<Stirlitz> Tyczek, to jest najlepsiejsze
<Tyczek> Dla mnie właśnie to casette. ;)
<office> stary do mnei wczoraj w nocy do pokoju wszedl ja byla burza
<office> i kazal komputer wylaczyc
<office> "bo sie przy komputerze nie siedzi jak jest burza nie wiesz tego /!?!?!"
<bastetmilo> LoL
<bastetmilo> office: nie masz listwy?
<office> haha
<office> nei nei jedna i nie dwie ;)
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: chuja listwa daje
<Wilczek> Co się stao?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: chyba że się ma dobrą przemysłową
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: z tymi no bezpiecznikami czy jak im tam? nic a nic?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ja miałem listwę z bezpiecznikiem i uja dało, prawidłowo spaliło bezpiecznik
<Matan[M]> ale i płytę główną, zasilacz i hdd
<bastetmilo> hmm. Mam sie zacząć martwić?
<foreste> glupia antena satelitarna -.-
<foreste> nie moglem odkrecic kabla od tunera -.-
<Matan[M]> głupia telewizja satelitarna, odkąd są w nocy burze tną mi się pornosy :/
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: redtube?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ta, na kanale 9832 cyfrowego polsatu
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: ja propnuje zamiennik....
<bastetmilo> własnie. idę zobaczyć co tam nowego dają...
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: masz premiuma na RT?
<Matan[M]> że tak sobie na nowości masz smaka spojrzeć? ;]
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]:  nie....
<Matan[M]> a, na free jedziesz ;)
<Matan[M]> bry noc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-15
<kruk> Witam
<kruk> Dziś TO odkryłem http://www.clementine-player.org/
<Wilczek> Clementine? Fajny jest :)
<kruk> Niezły
<kruk> Korzystam ze starego IBM
<kruk> Z Puppy Linuxem
<kruk> I niezle działa
<kruk> W sensie Clementine :D
<kruk> Puppy zresztą też
<Wilczek> Mogę Ci jutro (dzisiaj) podrzucić aktywatory, do szybkiego sterowania Clementine (play, pause, etc.) :)
<anemus> kruk lapciok czy stacjonarny?
<kruk> Thinkpad
<anemus> ech ten cudowny dzyngielek...
<kruk> Yeah :D
<office> rysio taxi
<kruk> Aż dziwnie szybko to chodzi na 64 ram :D
<Wilczek> Dobranoc wszystkim :)
<m477> winter: o/
<AlexQ> Cześć
<AlexQ> Możecie rzucić szybką poradę? Chcę zrobić w mod_rewrite przekierowanie typu http://example.org/nowa/dzial/artykul do http://example.org/dzial/artykul , i za cholerkę nie mogę dojść do regułki
<AlexQ> Hey?
<lisu> re
<abbus> `karma
<Przekliniak> abbus: Highest karma: "cycki" (5), "gjm" (4), and "dr konqui" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).
<abbus> hmm
<abbus> o co wlasciwie w tym chodzi?
<Stirlitz> o cycki, zawsze chodzi o cycki
<abbus> :)
<abbus> http://www.smog.pl/wideo/46295/dwie_cycatki_swietny_kawal/
<abbus> apropo cyckow
<lisu> dobre :)
<abbus> rozwalil mnei ten koles co wode pil i pozniej dziadek co okulary zakladal ^^
<lisu> zwiesiło mi IE, akurat jak wode wypluwał, wiec dalej nie widziałem
<lisu> nawet IE doznaŁ szoku jak cycuszki zobaczył x)
<abbus> hehhe
<lisu> kurde potrzebuje zrobić sobie głośnik do komputera, tylko z czego by tu udłubać będąc w biurze?
<abbus> nikt nie ma glosnikow zeby mu podprowadzic?
<lisu> wlasnie ze 2 osoby mają, 1 w laptopie, druga w monitorze :)
<lisu> pardon 3, 2 laptopy
<lisu> wiem :)
<lisu> głośniczek ze starego kompa :)
<abbus> tez o tym myslalem ale nei wiem czy to ma sens sluchac czegokolwiek z takiej popierdowki
<lisu> spokojnie, od czego mamy tranzystorki :D ylutuje sie i  beje git
<lisu> kurde yyy y zzz mi sie yamienilo
<lisu> yyyyyyyyayyyyyy
<lisu> kurde jak sie to wzlacya_
<spass> alt shift
<abbus> ctrl shift
<abbus> albo alt :P
<lisu> dziki
<spass> ...and the winner is ?
<lisu> znowu polskich liter nie ma
<abbus> alt :P
<spass> :)
<lisu> ten windows jest poj*&***
<abbus> hehe
<lisu> ok jest łćżół
<lisu> :) thx
<abbus> dziwnie piszesz slowo zolc ;)
<abbus> o
<abbus> tera ja nei mam polskich
<spass> a myślałem, że lisu w supporcie pracujesz i takie rzeczy znasz ;)
<abbus> żółć smiga
<lisu> spass: nie pracuje w supporcie,  bo by miał nerwy bardziej zszargane, ale moze wieksza kase
<lisu> spass: od kiedy nie uzywam prywatnie windowsa, takie rzeczy mnie nie interesują, a w robocie siedze na pudle z xp, co zrobić, zapomniało sie
<lisu> dobra głośnik mamy, teraz jakiś by sie przydał wzmacniaczyk... hmm, mam zechlane zasilacze... hmm, coś pomyśle
<spass> pod radiowęzeł podłącz jak macie ;)
<lisu> nie macie
 * lisu niucha w starych zasilaczach za tranzystorkiem
<lisu> hmm, jak coś wylutować nie mając lutownicy?
<lisu> hmm, zapalniczą :)
<abbus> powodzenia a masz cyne chociaz?
<lisu> a skąd
<lisu> ale mam klej i skrętke utp x)
<Stirlitz> helikopter jak nic
<lisu> zapalniczki też nie mam, ale zapałki w kliosku obok kupiłem :)
<pure> cześć
<lisu> powitać
 * lisu wyciągnął tranzystor
<lisu> teraz jeszcze kondensator i rezystory
<szkolowany> żółwik
<pure> szkolowany, zdechł
<gjm> Bry
<pure> siema gdm
<gjm> sameś gdm
<pure> znaczy się gjm
<pure> nie wiem , ale zawsze twoja ksywa myli mi sie z gdm
<gjm> eh
<pure> ide obadać czy wygrane bitwy w erepie
<shpaq> mornin'
<ftpd> qermit: ?
<lisu> hehe działa :)
<lisu> ale kurna zero filtrów i szkoda zachodu było ;/
<ftpd> qermit:
<ftpd> No gdzie toto polazło.
<Admc`> `seen Wilczek`
<Przekliniak> Admc`: Wilczek` was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 19 hours, 45 minutes, and 38 seconds ago: <Wilczek`> ;P
<Wizard> cześć
<gjm> Wizard: siema
<lisu> powitac
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> dawno mnie wywaliło?
<Dreadlish> idk
<Dreadlish> zaraz zobacze
<Dreadlish> Wizard: 1 w niecy
<Dreadlish> 00:57            *  | Wizard [~wziuuuu@gentoo/user/wizard] has quit [Ping timeout: 260 seconds]
<Wizard> ej no, 260 to nie jest duży lag
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tylko po nim wypieprza ;d
<Dreadlish> jes kurde
<Dreadlish> wywaliłem durnego galliuma
<Dreadlish> z/w xreboot
<Wizard> :]
 * lisu słucha sobie Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody na YT
<Dreadlish> ma ktoś r(s)200 z akceleracją? =.=
<Dreadlish> bo ja już nie moge tego mego radeona
<Dreadlish> pieprze sie już trzecią godzine tylko żeby zobaczyć że glxgears mi nie wpierziela 100% procka
<Matan[M]> bry
<pure> ema!
<pure> D
<Dreadlish> bry bry
<lisu> kurde zgłodniałem
<lisu> dość smęcenia, cza cos robic
<Dreadlish> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<Dreadlish> [dri] Disabling DRI.
<Dreadlish> wypieprz to z mojego loga xorga
<Dreadlish> to będziesz hardkorem
<lisu> ma ktoś jakąś listę z radiami internetowymi?
<lisu> mowa, przeciez ja mam :)
<Dreadlish> aleś sie dowartościował :D
<pure> wywal cały xserver i po problemie ;d
<lisu> Dreadlish: udłubałem głośnik do kompa, w końcu głuchy nie siedze
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> pure: chyba ty
<Dreadlish> trzeba pograć w mein kampf
<lisu> Dreadlish: e? przeciez to tytuł ksiazki jesli sie nie myle ;p
<pure> Dreadlish, a nie Mein Kraft?
<Dreadlish> pure: atam atam ;d
<Matan[M]> Mario Kart
<Dreadlish> i tak Mein Kcośtam
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: magiester
<pure> Dreadlish, D
<pure> Dreadlish, D
<Dreadlish> co "D")
<pure> :D <- miało być
<Matan[M]> boże chroń królową...
<pure> jaki jest menager pików w XFCE?
<Wizard> thunar
<Wizard> masz bana na duckduckgo?
<pure> dzienki :D
<Wizard> en?!
<pure> zna ktoś komenda na montowanie obrazów płyt?
<pure> i  demontowanie?
<pure> moun <iso> <gdzie> ale coś mi wywala błąd o błędnych parametrach
<Wizard> mount
<Wizard> -o bind
<Wizard> pure, ponawiam pytanie
<Wizard> czemu pytadsz o takie pierdoły?
<Wizard> :>
<pure> Wizard, a jakie było pytanie?
<Wizard> <pure> zna ktoś komenda na montowanie obrazów płyt?
<Wizard> nawet ci już odpowiedziałem jak to zrobić :)
<pure> To nie jest pierdoła, pytam poważnie. :P mount sc.iso /media/cdrom -o loop" ?? tam mam użyć?.
<pure> tak
<pure> ?
<Matan[M]> pure to chyba jakaś lamka :]
<pure> Młody Pingwinek ^^
<Matan[]> :/ mały bocian wypadł z gniazda na linię wysokiego napięcia :/
<DaZ> takie życie
 * Matan[M] kiedys hodował bociana w kurniku przez zimę
<buharin> Matan[M], pomyśl ile wróbli ginie tak
<Matan[M]> buharin: są za małe żeby zetknąć swoim ciałem 2 linie?
<Matan[M]> buharin: bo zgadnij, czemu nie giną ptaki jak siedzą na jednej linii trakcji
<buharin> ja widziałem jak zginął
<Matan[M]> buharin: chyba ci się wróbel z czaplą pomyliły
<Matan[M]> ;]
 * buharin myśli
<Wizard> jak kiedyś gołąb usiadł na iskierniku, to tylko pióra w powierze wyrzuciło
<Wizard> pure, poradziłeś sobie z tym wreszcie?
<pure> Wizard, w inny sposób :D
<buharin> Wizard, robiłem test z javy :D 35%
<buharin> Wizard, matura zdana :D
 * buharin byłaby
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> w jakiejś firmie?
<Wizard> dasz mi ten test?
<buharin> Wizard, poszukaj SCJP ; D
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> scjp to są trudne testy
<Wizard> za dużo bym tam pewnie nie wystrzelał
<buharin> Wizard, nawet nie rozumiem do końca jak to jest że metoda niestatyczna nie może być użyta podczas dziedziczenia w metodzie statycznej
<buharin> dlaczego?
<eddd> Jesli mam skrypt ktory po odpaleniu zbiera cos z stdin, to jak w odpalic to jako parametr, zeby nie wpisywac tego inputa za kazdym razem ?
<buharin> nonstatic method cannt be reffered from the static context
<buharin> :P
<buharin> nigdy nie zwracałem na to uwagi
<Wizard> no oczywiście, że nie można wołać metod niestatycznych ze statycznych
<buharin> zamiast argumenty wpisz parametr
<buharin> Wizard, a czemu nie można mieszać?
<Wizard> bo metody statyczne nie są przypisane do instancji żadnego obiektu, są wywoływane "luzem"
<buharin> Wizard, myslalem ze statyczne to takie ktore pod jakims adresem sa i nie duplikuja sie dla kazdego z tego samego adresu są wykonawane
<Wizard> nie ma letko ;)
<buharin> Wizard, więc jeśli cos tam wrzucimy to będzie nadal działać
<Wizard> nie, nawet się nie skompiluje
<buharin> Wizard, ale np. w statycznych metodach w środku mogą być domyślne int jakos lokalne
<Wizard> oczywiście
<buharin> Wizard, pytanie czemu tak
<Wizard> tak samo, statycznym metodom można podawać obiekty w argumentach i z tych obiektów można wołać metody niestatyczne
<buharin> Wizard, jakbyś zszedł na poziom assemblera
<Wizard> a po co?
<Wizard> nie wiem jak hotspot przerabia class na obj
<buharin> Wizard, by zrozumieć filozofie
<Wizard> ale tam nie ma filozofii
<Wizard> po prostu, statyczna metoda wywoływana jest bez kontekstu obiektu (this pewnie też nie użyjesz w statycznej) i nie można wołać nic, co ma z this związek
<buharin> Wizard, czyli jesli podam do metody statycznej w arugemnt kot to moge wywolac kot.sra() niestatyczne?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> ale wtedy wywołanie się odbywa na instancji klasy
<Wizard> w tym przypadku ten nieszczęsny kot
<Wizard> o ile kot.sra() jest publiczne, oczywiście ;)
<buharin> Wizard, sprawdziłem i nie musi być publiczne
<Wizard> co nie musi być?
<buharin> Wizard, w tym samym package oczywiście
<buharin> metoda srać
<Wizard> no nie bardzo..
<buharin> może być domyślne ;)
<Wizard> nawet jeśli jesteś w czymś, co po kocie dziedziczy albo jest kotem i podajesz jakiś argument typu kot i na tej referencji coś wołasz, to do prywatnych się nie dostaniesz
<Wizard> kropka
<Wizard> domyślnie jest package private
<Wizard> java jest chora pod tym względem
<Wizard> nie widziałem, żeby ktoś w ogóle zostawiał metodę czy pole jako package private
<buharin> namieszałeś jak jest domyślne coś to mogę w granicach tego samego pakietu dziedziczyć metody a jeśli nie tylko public albo protected
<buharin> Wizard, dobra wiadomo o co chodzi
<buharin> ;D
<Wizard> miesza ci się dziedziczenie z dostępem z zewnątrz
<buharin> Wizard, możliwe ;P
 * buharin odpoczywa
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> dzidobry
<Wizard> a może to ja coś mylę?
<Wizard> no nic
<Wizard> mniejsza :)
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo, Dreadlish
<bastetmilo> Wizard: o/
<Dreadlish> ta kurde
<Dreadlish> chciałem używać telefonu jako myszy
<Dreadlish> =.=
 * pure wraca do akcji
<Wilczek`> Witojcie!
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> pisz po polsku
<pure> Wilczek`, Witoj panoćku , poloć Vodaćki by lepij vam se godoło? :D
<Wilczek`> Chętnie :D
 * pure polewa kielona Wilczkowi
<pure> Hopa Cupa , było ciepnij u serducha :D.
 * pure spodziewa się kicka od Wizard'a.........
<Wilczek`> pure: Wizard nie ma OP'a :P
<pure> Wilczek`, ufff :D
<pure> Przekliniak chyba ma
<shpaq> ale to bot
<Wizard> wy nie słyszeliście chyba nigdy o chanservie, nie?
<Wizard> shpaq, pa jaki trik!
<Wizard> voilá
<pure> Wilczek`, jak  ty go wykorzystujesz?
<pure> Wizard,
<shpaq> Wizard: czyli dodali Cię już do accesslisty?
<Wizard> tak
<shpaq> Wizard: well, słyszałem - mam od lat opa na g-pl
<pure> fajny trick
<Wilczek`> pure: Co wykorzystuję?
<pure> Wilczek`, nie do cb  :)
<Wizard> shpaq, że co?
<shpaq> Wizard: co 'że co?'?
<Wizard> znaczy wiem, że masz tam opa, ale ja tam nie zaglądam
<Wizard> co ma g-pl do mojego opa tu?
<shpaq> whatever
<shpaq> nie zrozumieliośmy się
<shpaq> Wizard: kopsnij wojsa
<Wizard> shpaq, a po co?
<shpaq> lubię nieść krzyż/kaganek oświaty
<Wizard> a, ok
<shpaq> thx
<Wizard> spx
<shpaq>   remove = "quote remove $C $0 :$1-";
<shpaq>   qk = "/^msg chanserv op $C $N; /wait 50; /kick $0 $1-; /^msg chanserv op $C -$N";
<shpaq>   qkb = "/^msg chanserv op $C $N; /wait 50; /kb $0 $1-; /^msg chanserv op $C -$N";
<shpaq>   q = "/^msg chanserv quiet $C $0";
<shpaq> masz fajne aliasy do irssi ;0
<Wizard> dzięki, ale używam xchata
<shpaq> też zazdiałają ;)
<shpaq> przynajmniej powinny
<Wizard> sprawdzę, dzięki
<Wizard> jest trochę inny format
<Wizard> ale podsunąłeś mi dobry pomysł :)(
<shpaq> remove jest mega
<Admc`> Witam :)
<Wizard> cześć adasiek_abix
<Wizard> aj
<Wizard> cześć Admc`
<Admc`> Quintasan: ping
<pure> zaś burza.. no do c***a świeczki.....
<Wizard> a tu słoneczko świeci :)
<pure> południe polski jak zwykle pechowe...
<Wilczek`> pure: Miałem wielkie szczęście, bo w nocy u mnie padało
<Wilczek`> Nareszcie :D
<pure> -,-  foch.... ide grać w xCrafta
<Wizard> co to xcraft?
<shpaq> pewnie jakiś klon minecrafta
<Wilczek`> Ta, xCraft pewnie będzie dołączany do Xorga, a powstanie jeszcze Craft, w który będzie można grać bez X'ów
<Wizard> ja nie wiem w ogóle o co chodzi w miencrafcie
<Stirlitz> o ciupanie
<Wilczek`> Chyba ciupcianie :P
<Wilczek`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXRX47L_3yE
<Wilczek`> :D
<Tyczek> Cześć dziadki.
<qermit> kto wie co chciał ode mnie ftpd?
<Wilczek`> /etc/rc.d/ftpd restart
<Wilczek`> :P
 * Tyczek is playing: The Flashbulb [2011 Love As A Dark Hallway #03] The Basement Guitarist [00:14/01:23] (503kbps) (5MB) (FLAC) 
<Wizard> qermit, pewnie kasę
<Tyczek> Pomagam sąsiadowi na czwartym piętrze zakładać te takie blachy okapowe. Schiza, że zaraz się wypadnie jest dziwna. ;P
<pure> Wizard, xCraft czyli " StarCraft . lub WarCraft " ^^
<winter> o/
<pure> zagrałem w WarCraffa 3 ^^
<drakhan> winter, \o
<pure> graliśmy 3vs.3 ja  , 1 chinol i 1 francuz na 3 koreanców... , w zasadzie remis był... nikt armi nie miał i nie miał surówki...
<pure> bez złota to dupa dupa dupa..
<winter> drakhan: co tam :-P
<winter> drakhan: dawno cię nie widziałem
<drakhan> A spokojnie. Byłem teraz zostawić dokumenty na drugi kierunek, pracę sobie piszę licencjacką i jakoś to leci
<drakhan> A u Ciebie?
<winter> drakhan: a ostatnio bujam się pop lekarzach, szpitalach, przychodniach, poczekalniach, gabinetach i aptekach
<winter> s/pop/po/
<drakhan> A co się dzieje?
<winter> bóle w płucu prawym
<winter> ale niby nic nie ma
<winter> ale fajki i tak rzucam
<winter> :-)
<drakhan> Od fajek pewnie
<winter> brałem nawet antybiotyki przez 2 tygodnie prawie
<winter> że to niby bakteryjne
<winter> niewiele dało
 * qermit kupił właśnie grę "spod lady"
<winter> qermit: nawiajaj
<qermit> http://www.spodlady.com/prod_1639_Gra_Kolejka__Gra_IPN.html
<drakhan> winter, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhIuScGQTYs nie pamiętam czy neofolk lubiłeś
<winter> a pobrałem sobie ich płytkę
<winter> taka sobie
<drakhan> Którą?
<winter> tą właśnie
<drakhan> Rego Rejtem imho very good.
<drakhan> hen hao wręcz
<Stirlitz> http://applefobia.blox.pl/2011/07/Zapnij-iPhona-do-L-ki-Canona.html
<Stirlitz> początkowo myślałem że to żart
<winter> tl;dr, but i'm gettting the poing
<winter> Stirlitz: pokaż to czeterowi, spuści się z radości
<winter> czesterowi*
<Tyczek> iLustrzanka. ;)
<Dudi> Witam :)
<buharin> panowie ten MeeGo to w nim są normalnie programy w stylu firefox
<buharin> itp?
<Wizard> buharin, to jest fedora przerobiona
<Wizard> meego jest tak meezerne, że nawet mee nie wstało na żadnym lapku ani na vboksie
<buharin> Wizard, bo chyba będę potrzebował coś na netbooka
<shpaq> zjebuntu postaw
<buharin> i myślałem nad czymś zarąbiście letkim
<shpaq> dziaUa
<Admc`> ale flood
<Admc`> dostaję na privie
<shpaq> letkim?
<shpaq> co to znaczy 'letkim'?
<buharin> i żeby kompilator chodził i przeglądarka
<buharin> ; D
<Wizard> buharin, ja na netbooku mam ubuntu z gnome3 i nie narzekam
 * shpaq ma unity
<shpaq> i też nie narzeka
<shpaq> wazne, żeby był terminal i ssh ;)
<buharin> Wizard, no tylko ze ja nie chce super netbooka kupowac bo ni mam hajsu
<buharin> :P
<Wizard> mój nie jest super
<buharin> Wizard, i jak wydajnie chodzi?
<Wizard> buharin, jak mam na to pytanie odpowiedzieć?
<buharin> Wizard, jeszcze można tanio kupić epada z androidem i podlaczac do klawy
<Wizard> normalnie chodzi
<Wizard> włącza się szybko, loguje się szybko, programy odpalają się bez poślizgu (za wyjątkiem firefoksa, ale on tak ma nawet na i7)
<Wizard> śmigające okienka śmigają
<shpaq> lol
<Wizard> shpaq, co śmiesznego powiedziałem? :>
<shpaq> 16:55:30       Wizard  | śmigające okienka śmigają
<Wizard> no nie wiem jak to nazwać
<shpaq> moje nie smigają
<Wizard> takie coś jak exposé na os x
<shpaq> aaa
<shpaq> nie używam takich cudów
<Wizard> jak się kliknie na Podgląd, to tak śmigają i robią się małe
<Wizard> ale w gnome3 to jest domyślne
<shpaq> wiem
<shpaq> w unity chyba też
<shpaq> either way
<shpaq> jestem nerdem i korzystam na tym z terminala jedynie
<shpaq> i czasami przeglądarki
<Wizard> :)
<winter> no, wreszcie gówno działa.
<Wizard> co, winter, arch się zaktualizował do takich nowych rzeczy, że przegoniły możliwości twojego komputera?
<Admc`> BTW. dlaczego w archu kadu ciągnie za sobą QTcreatora i QTdesignera?
<Admc`> to jakiś żart?
<winter> Wizard: niee, nat/dhcp/dns na xpku.. miałem problemy z dns
<Wizard> Admc`, no pewnie jakiś dzieciak składał paczkę
<Wizard> bez pojęcia ;)
<Kwpolska> Wizard: paczkę?  chyba raczej pkgbuilda.
<Wilczek`> Bo w Archu nie ma qt-core, jest tylko qt
<dh__> witam, wysypała mi się aktualizacja przy pakietach linux-generic-* linux-headers* linux-image*. Jest jakiś magik chętny do pomocy? ;)
<winter> Wilczek`: pewnie zainstalowałeś dummy-package
<dh__> nie wiem co to, robiłem tylko automatyczną aktualizację z managera aktualizacji
<Wilczek`> winter: Że co? Ja nic nie instalowałem :D
<Wilczek`> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gjm> dh__: niestety szklana kula mi się zbiła
<gjm> może jakiś komunikat?
<dh__> E: linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic: podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-installation zwrócił kod błędu 2
<dh__> E: linux-image-generic: problemy z zależnościami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany
<dh__> E: linux-generic: problemy z zależnościami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany
<dh__> E: linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic: podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-installation zwrócił kod błędu 2
<dh__> E: linux-headers-generic: problemy z zależnościami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany
<Wizard> dh__, apt-get -f install
<Wizard> lub dpkg-reconfigure który-tam-się-sypnął
<gjm> z sudo oczywiście
<Stirlitz> komunikat błędu był wyżej, pokaz całośc na wkleja
<dh__> http://wklej.org/id/562192/
<dh__> znalazłem wcześniej i próbowałem: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<dh__> ale się wywalało na tych pakietach
<Stirlitz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/804000
<Stirlitz> nie jestes sam ;)
<Stirlitz> u mnie przeszlo bez problemu
<dh__> damn :/
<dh__> ale jak zresetuję kompa to ruszy? ;)
<dh__> czy mam nie wyłączać? :D
<Stirlitz> ruszy
<rumianom> Hej mam mały problem z nowym Komputerem. Ubuntu 11.04 kompletnie się zawiesza i nic nie ma w logach.
<Wilczek`> Hokus pokus, czary mary, szklanej kuli tu nie mamy
<gjm> ehe, a może nie wiadomo gdzie są logi?
<gjm> rumianom: w którym miejscu?
<gjm> tzn. w jakim momencie
<rumianom> /var/log/kern.log
<rumianom> syslog
<rumianom> Xorg
<rumianom> nic
<Dudi> Wilczek`, xD
<Wilczek`> Dudi: :P
<dh__> czy ten mój problem powoduje pakiet nvida-common? Można go usunąć?
<rumianom> gjm, połączyłem się również zdalnie i dołączyłem gdb do procesu X'ów
<Dudi> Wilczek`, aż sobie to gdzieś zapiszę
<rumianom> gjm, podczas kompilowania LIbreoffice czyli duże obciążenie komputera
<rumianom> gjm, ale też 2-3 razy przy zwyczajnym przeglądaniu internetu
<Wizard> rumianom, w messages patrzyłeś?
<Wilczek`> Dudi: Copyright © 2011 by Wilczek`
<Wilczek`> ;)
<rumianom> dziwne ale nie mam pliku /var/log/messages
<Wizard> namieszałaś :D
<Wilczek`> LOL
<Wilczek`> To facet :P
<rumianom> Wizard, zastanawia mnie co mogłem namieszać, bo jedyne co zrobiłem to 3 dni temu zainstalowałem Ubuntu wraz ze sterami do Nvidii i zacząłem kompilować Libreoffice
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> kompilacja libreoffice zajmuje mnóstwo ramu
<Wizard> dużo go masz?
<Wizard> ej, ja też nie mam messages
<Wizard> jest za to syslog
<rumianom> Wizard, 4 GB
<Wilczek`> A messages.log?
<rumianom> Wilczek`, nic co miało by w nazwie messages
<Wizard> no, to chyba do syslog idzie
<Wizard> poszukaj czy nie ma tam czegoś w stylu out of memory
<Wilczek`> W Archu mam plik /var/log/messages.log i tam jest wszystko
<Wizard> W archu możesz mieć nawet dupa log
<Dudi> xD
<Wizard> won na #arch-pl
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Niet
<rumianom> Sprawdziłem na drugim kompie na którym miałem wcześniejsze wersje Ubuntu, i Natty już nie używa messages
<Wizard> rumianom, musiałem coś przegapić
<Wizard> słuchaj, dziwna sprawa
<Wilczek`> ChanServ: Daj głos
<Wizard> no bez logów to ci nikt nie wyczaruje co się tam dzieje z kompem
<winter> Wizard: opa już nie masz
<rumianom> Wizard, a wiesz coś o nmi_watchdog?
<Wizard> ech, dzieci, dzieci
<winter> Wizard: dali ci z chanserva?
<Wizard> no ba
<winter> zjebali :-D
<Wizard> winter, ty uważaj, żebyś na banoreksję nie zachorował
<Wizard> rumianom, nie wiem
<Wizard> a to ci coś krzyczy?
<winter> w dupie to mam, ciulu
<winter> popisesz się władzą?
<Wizard> nie, ale nie lubię, jak mnie nazywają ciulem
<winter> ale jesteś
<Wizard> jeszcze bez powodu
<winter> grozisz banam,i to masz dupku
<winter> straszne
<Wizard> eh
<winter> śmierdzielu
<Wilczek`> Arch, Arch, Arch, Arch
<Wizard> rumianom, możemy wracać do tematu
<Wilczek`> I nie pójdę
<Wizard> Stirlitz jednal miał rację
<Wizard> to będzie trudne zadanie..
<rumianom> znalazłem tutaj: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/nmi_watchdog.txt
<Wilczek`> Bo jest coś takiego jak wolność słowa, i możemy tu nawet promować Windowsa, a ty nie będziesz nikogo wypraszał z tego powodu
<rumianom> ale nie wiem czy to da mi więcej informacji
<Wizard> Wilczek`, są pewne zasady, które podpadają pod troling i za to się kopie na zbity ryj :)
<Wizard> to jest dokumentacja z paczki z kernelem pewnie
<Wizard> rumianom, a mogę wiedzieć po co ci to?
<rumianom> a czy Nvidia może powodować takie problemy? Zawsze miałem grafike intela i z nią nigdy nie było problemów?
<Wizard> może
<Wizard> zdarza się
<rumianom> Wizard, podczas szukania w google natknąłem się na to.
<Wizard> ale ja nawet nie wiem jakie urządzenie ma taki watchdog
<Wizard> rumianom, coś w logach znalazłeś, że ten watchdog coś krzyczał i potem się wywaliło?
<rumianom> nie tak po prostu znalazłem w necie.
<rumianom> a mam jeszcze pytanie do Nvidii, czy bezpieczne jest instalowanie polecanych prze nvidiie sterowników, czy raczej trzeba dokładnie sprawdzić który jest do mojej karty
<Wizard> trudno mi orzec, nigdy nie miałem invidii
<Wilczek`> rumianom: Śmiało możesz instalować te z własnościowych, nawet te eksperymentalne. Nowsze znajdziesz na stronie NVIDII, ale musisz się pobawić w wyłączenie X'ów ;)
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Ty masz GNOME 3?
<rumianom> Wilczek`, dzięki sprawdzę
<soee> hmm jak skopiowac cos z dysku dvd ? tzn. jak znalezc ciezcke do tego dvd z poziomu terminala ?
<dwe11er> zrzuć całą płytę za pomocą dd
<Wilczek`> Wizard: ping
<belhei> Witam
<pure> siemandero
<Dudi> hej
<belhei> mam taki prosty problem, z sambą. Chciałbym podłączyć sobie po wifi[jeden lap po wifi, drugi po lanie] dwa lapy i współdzielić między nimi pliki. Na obu lapkach mam fedorę 15. Oczywiście zainstalowałem na obu sambę.
<belhei> nadałem jednemu i drugiemu lapkowi stałe ip
<belhei> i ustawiłem w jednym, jak i drugim smb.conf. Konfigurację tych plików za chwilę podeślę, dajcie mi parę chwil ;)
<root____> kurde, wywalilo mnie.
<root____> http://wklej.org/id/562246/
<root____> to jest ten log, o którym wcześniej wspomniałem
<root____> [wcześniejszy nick: belhei]
<root____> takie dane, jak w powyższym logu, wpisałem w obu lapkach. Jeden lapek pinguje drugi.
<root____> i odwrotnie.
<root____> i pytanie, jak udostępnić mógłbym plik?
<Stirlitz> hmm jeśli obydwa na linuksach to czemu nie nfs?
<root____> sorka, nie znam się. NFS? jak to się je?
<root____> albo może zrobię to w sambie? już prawie wszystko mam, tylko czegoś tak jakby...mi brakowało
<root____> chyba, że to nfs jest banalnie proste
<root____> Stirlitz, zainstalowałem już nfs na obu lapkach, ale cóż dalej mam zrobić?
<belhei> a jene, Diabelko cześć
<belhei> może Ty mi pomożesz? ;p
<belhei> kurde, nikt nie chce pomóc, a serwer fedora.pl zwiecha strzelił
<belhei> nie ma ani wiki, nic... nigdzie żadnej pomocy po polsku nie mam, cholera
<Wilczek`> belhei: A to przypadkiem nie ta strona http://fedoraproject.org/pl/ ?
<belhei> mówiłem o polskim wiki... wiki.fedora.pl/wiki/
<belhei> a więc dzięki za ogromne chęci pomocy
<belhei> życzę miłego wieczoru.
<Wilczek`> Co on gada?
<Wilczek`> Dopiero 19, południe
<Wilczek`> -.-
<pure> przed południe.. :D
<dwe11er> ranek
<gjm> Wilczek`: w cywilizowanych państwach 18 = wieczór
<Wilczek`> Polska to dzikusy
<Wilczek`> :P
<pure> grał ktoś na tym : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO4eFZfuoa8&feature=related?? :D
 * DaZ tam jest dumnym posiadaniem maty do ddra
<DaZ> po co to [;
<s4rrow> Czesc
<gjm> Sześć
<Wilczek`> Siedem
<Wilczek`> Osiem
<Wilczek`> Dziewięć
<Wilczek`> Dziesięć
<Wilczek`> Czego pożądasz przybyszu?
<s4rrow> Mam mały problemi, mam zainstalowany ubuntu 10.04 i gdy wchodzę w komunikator empatchy, zakładka "o mnie" to dostaje kominikat ze serwer damych evolution nie potrafi obsłużyć portu
<s4rrow> Da sie to jakos naprawic?
<Wilczek`> Zatrudnij sztoczniowców
<s4rrow> I to pomoże :D
<s4rrow> ?
<Wilczek`> Tak
<Wilczek`> Naprawią
<s4rrow> mhym
<s4rrow> A gdyby nie dali rady to co mam uczynić?
<Wilczek`> Zainstalować Kadu
<Wilczek`> Empathy jest strasznie okrojone
<Wilczek`> I nie do użytku
<Wilczek`> Wspieraj lokalnych przedsiębiorców :D
<s4rrow> Okey, już dzwonie po stoczniowców
<s4rrow> Pozdro
<Wilczek`> I co, jadą?
<s4rrow> Nie odbierają :/
<s4rrow> ooo odebrali, za 30min beda
<Wilczek`> * s4rrow opuścił/a czat (Quit: Lost terminal)
<Wilczek`> Chyba przyjechali
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> o/
<BlessJah> i po co zdejmowales?
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Ty używasz GNOME 3?
<Wizard> tak
<Wilczek`> A wiesz jak można usunąć ikony z menu?
<Wizard> ikony z menu takiego w programach?
<Wilczek`> Tak, Podgląd → Programy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<Wizard> Wilczek`, to są po prostu pliki .desktop
<Wizard> one siedzą w /usr/share/applications i ~/.local/share/applications
<Wizard> czemu chcesz je usuwać?
<TheNumb> można w /usr/share/applications wyjeusunąć.
<Wizard> można
<TheNumb> Wizard: pierwszy byłeś :<
<TheNumb> Wizard: śmierdziuchu
<Wizard> czemu śmierdziuchu?
<TheNumb> Wizard: bo tak mi się powiedziało, o!
<Wizard> :S
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Bo nie mam pakietów qt-core w repo, i muszę do Kadu mieć qt, a w tym QT Designer itp., więc chcę to usunąć i dodać inny wpis
<TheNumb> Wizard: zawsze mogłes gorzej trafić.
<Wizard> no tak, winter np. mnie dzisiaj bardzo brzydko nazywał
<Wizard> kurde, jak nie miałem opa, to mnie nie lubiliście ale przynajmniej siedzieliście cicho
<Wizard> a teraz, śmierdzielu
<Wizard> jeszcze o!
<Wilczek`> Wizard: Ja tam Cię lubię, co prawda czasami zbytnio się czepiasz, ale zły nie jesteś ;)
<Wilczek`> z/w logout :)
<Wizard> Wilczek`, czy udało ci się wyłączyć blokowanie ekranu po uśpieniu?
<Wilczek`> Nigdy nie usypiam, więc nie
<Wizard> aha
<Wilczek`> W sensie komputera
<Wilczek`> :)
<Wilczek`> Narazie szukam jakiejś ładnej skórki
<winter> lol.
<winter> znowu musze okna przesówać
<Wizard> tak, ówać
<Wizard> winter, będziesz się już zachowywał, jak na wintera przystało?
<Wizard> dlaczego ty mnie nie lubisz? :<
<TheNumb> Wizard: bo miałeś opa i nie chciałeś się nim podzielić.
<Wizard> a
<winter> nie że podzielić
<winter> nie chcę łopa na #ubuntu-pl
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś wolne zapki na Google+?
<TheNumb> <:
<winter> tylko się zaczął puszyć
<winter> ktoś ma
<winter> ale ten
<winter> nawet z zapkiem teraz nie wejdziesz
<TheNumb> winter: a to mendy :(
<winter> spoko, niebawem otworza dla wszystkich
<winter> i osiągniesz swoją gay orgy :-P
<winter> chromium posysa więcej cpu niż firefox.
<Wizard> :)
<TheNumb> winter: ale ff posysa bardziej niż chrome/ium
<Wizard> nie lubię tej przeglądarki, jakoś jej nie ufam
<Wizard> midori jest wporzo
<Galvatron> I tak Opera najlepsza :P
<winter> opera źle wyświetla strony
<Wizard> dawno nie używałem, siedzę na firefoksie V
<winter> używam foxa
<winter> a najlżeszy z graficznych jest ie
<Dudi> w co grywacie w wolnym czasie?
<Wizard> Dudi, Europa Universalis 2
<Wizard> chodzi na wine
<Galvatron> winter: Uzywam jej od lat i jakoś nigdy nie zauważylem
<winter> ostatnio spróbowałem użyć i się zawiodłem
<Dudi> Wizard, zaraz zobaczę:)
<winter> za pierwszym razem
<Wizard> Dudi, a z darmowych i linuksowych, to w gnome-machjongg
<Wizard> :>
<TheNumb> lincity-ng
<TheNumb> 0ad
<Wizard> o, w to nie grałem
<TheNumb> openttd :3
<Wizard> to mi się nie spodobało
<Dudi> No słyszałem że opednttd 3 dobre jest
<TheNumb> Wizard: obczaj 0ad - warto.
<TheNumb> Tak samo lincity-ng
<Wizard> hmm, nie mam ochoty na granie już
<Wizard> po południu miałem
<TheNumb> Wizard: fap fap fap
<Dudi> xD
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> TheNumb, jestem żonaty..
<TheNumb> Wizard: to niczego nie wyklucza ;-)
<Dudi> ;)
<TheNumb> Wizard: gorzej, bo dla niektórych to może być jedyna alternatywa pożycia hr hr hr
<Dudi> TheNumb, nawet nic nie mów ;(
<Dudi> graliście może w FreeCiv?
<TheNumb> Dudi: zapomniałem o freeciv :<
<Dudi> wiem że przez muliti jest fajny
<Dudi> kurcze chyba założę sobie ogame
<TheNumb> Ogej :D
<TheNumb> Dawno w to nie garłem
<TheNumb> *grałem
<Dudi> no właśnie ja też nie... do póki nie rozwiążą sprawy z Optimusem muszę sobie jakoś radzić :)
<Dudi> TheNumb, może małą koalicję w ogame ?:D
<TheNumb> Dudi: no nie wiem, jeszcze się zastanowię czy będę w to znowu grał.
<Dudi> TheNumb, no dawaj będzie fajnie:)
<Dudi> Ja gram na Leo
<Wizard> ja próbowałem
<Wizard> Brat mi pompował jakieś wodory czy inne tam stale
<Dudi> Wizard, i jak?
<Wizard> a potem mi ktoś ukradł i brat powiedział, że jestem lama
<Dudi> Deuter
<Dudi> xD
<Dudi> hehe
<Wizard> no to izotop wodoru
<Dudi> ehhh te wszystkie gry przez przeglądarkę
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> a potem mi konto zniknęło
<Dudi> a może pisali byście się na freeCiv przez multi?
<Wizard> nie lubię freeciva
<Dudi> Niech Cię:P
<Wizard> o, w wesnoth kiedyś grałe
<Wizard> m
<lisu_> re
<Wizard> sup lisek
<lisu_> ale burza, normalnie jakby wyszedł na zewnątrz, to by jaja urwało
<lisu_> ...ale juz przechodzi.
<Dudi> Wizard, no fajne nie powiem:)
<Wizard> takie szachy
<Dudi> aa nie no mi się pojawiła jakiś rts
<Dudi> ale na COU znalazłem Brutal Chess
<Dudi> eeee myląca nazwa
<Derester> Witam panow ;)
<Dudi> Hej
<Dudi> wielka szkoda że lin tak kuleje pod tym względem
<Derester> jakim wzgledem?
<mrlukasz_> widzielisice nowy kanał irc windows
<mrlukasz_> #windows_pl
<Derester> nie, i szczerze mowiąc nie interesuje mnie to
<Wizard> Dudi, no, Battle for Wesnoth, rts
<Wizard> takie szachy
<gjm> mrlukasz_: wez sie jebnij
<gjm> Wizard: pink
<Dudi> heheh
<Wizard> już
<gjm> Wizard: weź go wyeksportuj, co?
<Dudi> gjm, jak zwykle bezpośredni xD
<gjm> no
<Derester> :D
<Dudi> no to kolega karierę zrobił xD
<Derester> Czesto tak reklamują?
<gjm> nie
<Wizard> nie, pierwszy raz widzę
<Wizard> i nie nazwałbym tego reklamą
<gjm> ale mnie rozwalił, on i czanserw i od razu 'nowy kanał'
<Dudi> Był pionierem i proponuję nazwać to jego nickiem:)
<gjm> lol
<Wizard> Derester, witam, btw
<Derester> Witam witam ;d
<Wizard> Dudi, wesnoth to jest gra, w której przegrałem w tutorial
<Wizard> :P
<Derester> Battke if Wesnoth? ;d
<Derester> Battle*
<Dudi> Wizard, to czas sobie zadać pytanie czy to gra jest tak kiepsko napisana czy to Ty tak zlamiłeś :P
<Dudi> z/
<Dudi> w
<Wizard> brat pompował ze mnei cały wieczór
<Derester> A wlasnie, znacie jakies fajne gierki na linuxa? Nie musi byc to nic wielkiego, grafika z chociazby z Tibi, byleby ciekawa :D
<gjm> tux racer
<Derester> A jakies strategie?
<gjm> Derester: http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/07/odpowiednik-age-of-empires-0-ad.html
<Dudi> Derester, no właśnie męczymy temat
<Derester> Dziekuje :), ym, ta gra jest dostepna tylko z reprezytoriow ubuntu?
<gjm> proponuje samemu poszukać
<Dudi> ej właśnie przypomniał mi się minecraft:)
<Derester> Minecrafta mam ;D
<Derester> Chodzi calkiem ok :P
<Dudi> kto tu testował ubu 11.10?
<Wizard> buharin
<Wizard> poddał się po godzinie czy dwóch
<Derester> Zaktualizowalem tylko biblioteki LWJGL, bo Minecraft uzywa starszych, i przy stawianiu klocka jest "rozdwojenie myszki"
<Dudi> Derester, a masz jakiś fajny serwer? może coś sam fajnego zbudowałeś?
<Wizard> Dudi, ostrzegam, nie warto
<Derester> hm, mamy server, z kumplami, krecimy let's playa
<Dudi> Wizard, nie jara mnie bawienie się afami
<Wizard> no to dobrze
<Dudi> Wizard, chciałem tylko dopytać o ekran logowania bo fajne odświeżenie
<Dudi> Derester, a jakie macie nicki bo czasem oglądam różne na YT
<Derester> MariiMcTiger, kojazysz? ;p
<Wizard> no nie wiem, ja sobie zainstalowałem gnome3 i jest pełne odświeżenie
<Derester> Malo znani jestesmy ;d
<Derester> na yt jest taki uzytkownik, sprawdz sobie
<Wizard> mój kot zjadł muchę :S
<Derester> oO
<gjm> mniam
<Dudi> Wizard, masz kota? :) daj zdjęcie (ja mam 4, chociaż teraz 9 bo młode są)
<Wizard> hmm
 * gjm też ma
<Derester> Dudi, tez mam 4, apropo, w 27 odcinku tam palimy szkole xd
<Wizard> aj, nie mam żadnych zdjęć :(
<Dudi> Mam takiego leniwego jednego co zamienia się w ospałego mistrza pięści, idealnie spokojny kwiat lotosu na tafli niczym nie zmąconego jeziora :)
<Wizard> tylko takie z telefonu: mati.7ds.pl/mojkot.jpg
<Wizard> Dudi, lol
<Derester> Mam pytanie, wszyscy uzywacie ubuntu?
<Wizard> ja tak
<Dudi> ooo temat rzeka
<Wizard> ale nie zaczynaj, bo tu dużo anArchistów jest i będę musiał banować
<Wizard> a nie chcę, bo się znają
<Wizard> ;P
<Dudi> Wizard, ale najlepsze jest że wszystkie much znikają gdy podlatują to Tośka
<Derester> ok xd, bo na ircu debiania, siedza ludzie z Archem, Gentoo itp xd
<Wizard> Derester, i mamy też sporo nowych, takich świeżaków, jak Dudi, pure czy Wilczek
<Dudi> ma tak szybką łapę że ciężko zaobserwować jak je łapie i pożera xD
<Wizard> Derester, tu też
<gjm> mój: http://i.imgur.com/1D2Sn.jpg
<Wizard> i psioczą
<Derester> Psioczą?
<Wizard> gjm, podobny do mojego
<Wizard> no marudzą no
<Dudi> o czekajcie ostanio robiłem swoich
<Wizard> mój też jest czarny
<Wizard> tylko ma trochę białego na brzuchu
<Derester> Wizard, zastanawiam sie czemu.
<Wilczek> Wizard: ja świeżak :O ?
<Wizard> no mówiłeś, że 8 miesięcy używasz linuksa
<Wizard> czy coś takiego ;)
<Wilczek> To chyba długo
<Wizard> gjm, ale twój kot ma minę fajną
<Derester> To malo? :D
<Wizard> no to co ja mam powiedzieć? :/
<gjm> Wizard: wieeem :)
<Derester> Tez tak mysle ;P, ja z pingwinkiem jestem jakis miesiac ;d
<Wizard> poczułem się jak dinozaur
<gjm> Wizard: ile?
<Wilczek> Wizard: 8*30*11 - masz ile czasu mniej więcej spędziłem z Linuksem
<Wizard> prawie 11
<Wizard> lat
<Derester> ;o, szacunek ;d
<Wilczek> Tyranozaur
<Wizard> że tyle wytrzymałem?
<Wizard> nie było trudno
<Dudi> OK jest i paczka moich kociaków
<Wilczek> 11 lat na Windowsie :D
<Wizard> ale to szybko zleciało
<Derester> Ja jedynascie lat temu nie bylem w stanie wlaczyc komputera ;d
<Dudi> kurde coś nie wyszło
<Wilczek> Tyle wytrzymać to by było coś
<Dudi> Wizard, to Derester jest chyba tym młodym adeptem Ubu którego szukałeś:)
<Derester> Dudi, co masz namysli? ;d
<soee> grh, potrzebuje malej pomocy bo troche namieszalem :/
<Wizard> szukałem?
<Derester> w czym? :P
<Wizard> soee, pytaj, mam dobry humor :)
<soee> wgralem oss pod 64 bitowym systemem ale wersje i386, teraz gry probuje wgrac 64biotowa mam tak:
<soee> soee@soee-home:~/Pobrane$ sudo dpkg -i oss-linux-4.2-2004_amd64.deb
<soee> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania oss-linux-4.2-2004_amd64.deb (--install):
<soee>  oss-linux: 4.2-2004 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with oss-linux:i386 4.2-2004 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<soee> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<soee>  oss-linux-4.2-2004_amd64.deb
<Wizard> no, odistaluj tę 32bitową paczkę najpierw
<soee> Wilczek, ale jak  :/ ?
<Wizard> apt-get remove oss-linux
<Derester> aptitude lepsze
<Wizard> czy tam dpkg -r oss-linux
<soee> nie znajduje nic
<Dudi> http://www.dropmocks.com/mXejl koty
<gjm> jak najszybciej, ehehehe
<Derester> w ubuntu jest aptitude?
<gjm> omg
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Dudi> no raczej
<Wizard> Dudi, lol, ten pierwszy jakiś wyprany
<Wizard> znaczy mały jeszcze, nie?
<Dudi> nie no już miała kociaki :)
<Wizard> aha
<Dudi> taka mała jest
<Wilczek> JAK UŻYWACIE TABA I CHCECIE COŚ OD WIZARDA TO MUSICIE NAPISAĆ WIZ, A NIE WI!!!
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> popieram
<Dudi> xD Wilczek się zdenerwował
<Wizard> Dudi, a to takie puchate później, to maine coon?
<Dudi> yep
<Wilczek> Wrrr
<Wilczek> :D
<gjm> Dudi: śliczne <3
<Dudi> też je lubię
<Dudi> zaraz znajdę jakieś zdjęcie Garffielda bo to pierdzielony ryś
<Dudi> nie chyba jednak nie mam
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> hodujesz rysia?
<Dudi> Wizard, był taki że zasypiał na mnie a teraz to raczej robi za poduszkę
<Dudi> no tak stwierdzili panowie ocieplający mój blok.. się lekko przestraszył jak pierwszy raz mu wyskoczył na parapet
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> jak to naprawdę ryś, to lepiej się nie chwal
<Dudi> no i dorzuciłem
<Dudi> nie nie to maine coon... co tu dużo mówić wielkie koty :)
<Dudi> Derester, trochę zszedłem z tematu ale niestety nie kojarzę was z YT może tak sobie właśni w mine craft zagram bo kurcze dobre jest
<Derester> Dudi, no niestety, 120 widzow to nie duzo :P, ale widziales filmiki?
<bastetmilo> Dudi: masz miałkuny? :)
<Wizard> Derester, niedużo, nie z przysłówkami
<Wizard> polecam poradnię SJP
<Wizard> ;P
<Dudi> bastetmilo, tak mam:)
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> Dudi: ile największy waży?
<Dudi> Derester, no właśnie przeglądam
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> mój waży niecałe 4kg
<Derester> Sorry, ale jestem tak potwornie zmęczony, że ledwo trzymam się na nogach ;P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: malutki ;)
<Wizard> ale to nie maine coon
<Wizard> tylko cattus dachus
<Wizard> znaczy się ten, no, Kot Europejski ;)
<Admc`> hej :)
<Wizard> cześć Admc`
<Wizard> wikipedia jak zwykle kłamie
<Dudi> Wizard, xD
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja też mam dachowce... A kot europejski to juz zarejestrowana rasa :). A moje skubańce to po 6kg ważą...
<Wizard> Koty zostały udomowione około 9500 lat temu
<Derester> Witaj ;p
<Dudi> bastetmilo, nie mam pojęcia mam sobie je tam waży
<Wizard> mój wcale nie jest udomowiony
<Dudi> Wizard, dzika dusza mówisz
<Wizard> kopie w kwiatkach, je kwiatki, chowa się w szafie i gania muchy
<bastetmilo> A moj kot upolowal gołębia ostatnio!!!!
<Wizard> a mój się gołębia wystraszył
<bastetmilo> niestety gołąb nie przezył.
<Wizard> moja ukochana go ustawicznie stresuje, on się nawet gości boi
<Derester> A moje koty wpi***** chrabąszcze xd
<winter> bastetmilo: chcesz zdjęcie mojej klaty?
<winter> bastetmilo: RTG!
<bastetmilo> winter: tia.
<Dudi> Tosiek a.k.a. "Mistrz Zen" śpi/sapie obok ;D
<bastetmilo> Czika władowała mi sie na kolana i przeszkadza... :)
<bastetmilo> ależ ten kot gadatliwy jest :/
<Wizard> hmm
<Dudi> To mojej siostrze Masza upolowała gołębia i przyniosła do niej chyba w ramach wdzięczności... no to tak w panice w dupę ją zdzieliła a gołębia wyrzuciła.. wdzięczność
<soee> ..., Virtual packages like 'oss-linux' can't be removed ?
<Wizard> mój kot mi przynosi zabawki, żeby mu rzucać
<Dudi> bastetmilo, Garffield jak się rozśpiewa to mnie szlag trafia
<Wizard> soee, huh?
<Wizard> dpkg -l | grep oss
<bastetmilo> Moje koty nie lubią się dzielić zdobyczą... :)
<Dudi> Wizard, bastetmilo czy wasz kto sapie? Bo znam kota który jak się zmacha to sapie jak kot xD
<Wizard> nie, mój nie sapie
<Wizard> jest za młody
<winter> się uploaduje
<Wizard> prycha tylko i kicha, bo wszędzie musi nos wrazić
<winter> dalej kurna
<bastetmilo> Dudi: jak się zmeczy Erast bieganiem, skakaniem to wtedy zieje z otwartym pyskiem :)
<winter> przetwarza ciągle pewnie
<Derester> Wizard, swoją drogą, jak się tworzy wiadomosc zaadresowaną do kogoś na ircu?
<Wizard> jak zaadresowaną?
<Dudi> Derester, to chyba priv?
<Wizard> jak na kanale, to napisz nick najpierw, tak jak to robisz
<Wizard> a jak chcesz pisać tylko z kimś, to /query nick
<Derester> i po przecinku wiadomosc?
<Wizard> starczy tyle
<Wizard> zwykle klienty irc otwierają tego kogoś w zakładce czy tam okienku
<winter> 2672x2636
<winter> i ciągle przetwarza
<Wizard>  /msg wysyła od razu, po nicku się wiadomość pisze
<Wizard> ale to już od klienta zależy
<Dudi> winter, co ty przesyłasz w takiej rozdziałce?
<Derester> Dzieki, jestem "nowy na ircu
<Wizard> btw, przed /query wypada osoby spytać, czy się zgadza
<winter> Dudi: zdjęcie rtg
<winter> chyba się zbugowało i nie pójdzie ;/
<Wizard> Derester, spoko
<Derester> Uzywam Irssi
<soee> Wizard, http://pastebin.com/x2YLp64H
<Dudi> Derester, Irssi jest fajne jak na live nie ma żadnego klienta irc, a tak to używam XChat
<winter> Derester: i dobrze
<Wizard> soee, 16
<winter> bastetmilo: http://imgur.com/rYuO7
<Wizard> resztę wywali w zależnościach
<Derester> Mysle ze potem sproboje, teraz nie chce mi sie juz isntalowac
<Derester> instalowac*
<soee> Wizard, co 16 ? :)
<bastetmilo> winter: no piękne
<Wizard> 16 linijka z twojej wklejki
<Wizard> usuń to
<winter> bastetmilo: fajną mam klatę, co?
<bastetmilo> winter: a jaka diagnoza?
<Wizard> apt-getem albo aptitudem, żeby zależności też pojechał
<winter> bastetmilo: czyste
<Derester> aptitude remove --purge i wio xD
<Wizard> bez purge
<Dudi> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1161548  coś na temet
<Dudi> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1161548
<bastetmilo> winter: czemu ty mi to pokazujesz?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, liczy na rewanż
<Wizard> :)
<winter> bastetmilo: bo chciałem, że byś zobaczyła moją super klatęcję
<soee> rofl, Wizard: Pakiet oss4-base nie jest zainstalowany, więc nie zostanie usunięty.
<bastetmilo> winter: dlaczego?
<Wizard> o_O
<winter> bastetmilo: bo jest super.
<Wizard> ah, bo jest rc
<Dudi> winter, zajebista klata
<winter> :-)
<bastetmilo> oj winter winter
<winter> 23:26 <+winter> i5hid0: http://i.imgur.com/rYuO7.jpg
<winter> 23:26 <@ba10> :D
<winter> 23:27 <+i5hid0> winter sie obnaza :D
<Wizard> soee, znaczy - wyrypane, możesz już 64bit instalować
<soee> Wizard, nie idzie
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> co teraz krzyczy?
<soee> to co na samym poczatku wkleilem
<soee> nic usunac nie moge i nie moge wgrac 64bitowej wersji
<soee> http://pastebin.com/gLqgMLM3
<Dudi> Derester, a orientujesz się ile mine craft zużywa łącza?
<Dudi> bo mam mobilny
<Derester> Wszystko zalezy od servera i od sprzętu jaki posiadasz
<Derester> 236?
<Wizard> soee, no kurde, ale jak zainstalowany, jak dpkg -l go nie znajduje?
<Wizard> a spróbuj -f dać temu misiu i386
<Wizard> tylko ostrożnie
<soee> Wizard, nie wiem wlasnie,
<soee> -f rzn ?
<soee> *tzn
<Derester> Dudi, mysle ze zostaje ci gra offline :P
<Wizard> no dpkg -f -i
<Wizard> chyba tak to było
<Wizard> znaczy force
<Wizard> ale nei jestem pewien, czy mi się coś nie merda z rpmem ;)
<Wizard> nie pamiętam kiedy ostatni raz tak robiłem
<Dudi> Derester, No nic ;(
<Dudi> albo ogame:)
<Wizard> --force-all
<soee> nie idzie na force all
<soee> dokładnie ten sam komunikat co wczesniej
<Wizard> kuwa
<Wizard> dziwne
<Wizard> soee, musiałbym posiedzieć przy tym kompie, żeby popróbować
<Wizard> na odległość nie mam pomysłu
<Wizard> a co z wami się stało, poszliście spać?
<gjm> tak
<soee> o co biega z tymi witualnymi pakietami ?
<winter> uciekli
<Wizard> soee, nie do końca wiem
<Wizard> a właściwie - nie wiem
<Wizard> ;P
<soee> Wizard, znalazlem na forum w sumie cos zupelnie niezwiazanego z mim problemem
<soee> ale usunelo tak: soee@soee-home:~$ sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq oss-linux:i386
<soee> i teraz x64 poszlo bez problemu
<Wizard> brawo :)
<Derester> :D
<dwe11er> ciekawe czemu
<dwe11er> ...
<Wizard> ja np. nie wiem
 * dwe11er nie potrzebuje tej wiedzy do szczęścia
<Dudi> 1st
<Dudi> :D
<Wizard> 0th
<Wizard> naucz się liczyć ;)
<winter> last
<bastetmilo> rwwa. finder mi sie zbiesił :/
<winter> jaki finder?
<Wizard> no finder
<Wizard> manager plików z os x
<Wizard> bastetmilo, #mac
<Wizard> tam cię oleją lepiej niż tu!
<dwe11er> będą patrzeć jak na białego w afryce
<dwe11er> bo mu mac nie działa :<
<Dudi> Wizard, a to nie kminie tego waszego 1st, 2nd, 3rd
<Wizard> dwe11er, jej
<Wizard> Dudi, lol?!
<bastetmilo> mam jeszcze mucommandera i tak łatwo się nie poddam! Przeniosę ten katalog!
<Wizard> gdzieś ty się uchował?
<Wizard> gra taka!
<Dudi> no to słucham
<Wizard> irssi mówi: day changed to bla bla
<Wizard> i wtedy wszyscy się rzucają na 1st
<Wizard> w sensie, że pierwszy
<Wizard> tego dnia
<dwe11er> a nie prawda!
<dwe11er> bo moje irssi było pierwsze :<
<Dudi> no tak tak to załapałem ale jakie ma opóźnienie Irssi?
<Wizard> irssi nie ma opóźnień, za to serwer ma
<Wizard> i często logi u różnych ludzi są w różnej kolejności ;)
<Wizard> co nie przeszkadza się kłócić
<Wizard> i tak najlepsze to jest na kanałach ogólnoświatowych
<Dudi> Wizard, bo ja myślałem że z 00:00 kto pierwszy
<Dudi> xD
<Wizard> no właśnie
<dwe11er> Dudi: złe założenie przyjąłeś
<Wizard> u mnie na kanale to i się o 13 zdarza 1st ;)
<Wizard> taki ruch mamy
<Dudi> dwe11er, http://pl.memgenerator.pl/mem-image/ty-no-kurwa-masz-racje/b
<Dudi> dwe11er, :)
<Dudi> zawsze chciałem tego użyć :)
<Dudi> Wizard, jaki kanał (chyba że mówisz o tym)
<Wizard> no taki tam
<Wizard> #freebsd-pl
<Wizard> ostatnio to nawet ktoś o freebsd pytał!
<Wizard> rzadko się zdarza
<dwe11er> wow
<gjm> ładne xp nie jest brzydkie - http://i.imgur.com/rzHDr.jpg
<dwe11er> jest brzydkie
<Wizard> mhm
 * Wizard patrzy na windowsa 3.51 w vboksie
<Wizard> chyba jednak guest additions nie zadziałają ;)
<gjm> dwe11er: no racja
<Wizard> a total commader dał radę ;)
<Dudi> Wizard, no to adekwatna nazwa xD
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/Az5/linki/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pong
<p_> Witam
<Wizard> żegnam ;)
<winter> czas już spać chyba
<Wizard> e tam ;)
<winter> zmęczonym
<winter> ty nie?
<Wizard> dość mocno
<Wizard> dzisiaj miałem kolejną lekcję jazdy
<winter> prawko?
<Wizard> prawko mam od niepamiętamkiedy
<winter> też chcę zrobić niedługo
<winter> ja nie
<Wizard> ale dawno już, nawet raz przedłużałem, bo miałem terminowe
<Wizard> jazdy konnej się uczę
<winter> ah
<winter> ile płacisz?
<Wizard> 35zł/h
<winter> to u mojego papy miałbyś taniej o 5 ziko
<Wizard> i mówię, panie, jest piątek wieczór, odpuść pan
<winter> +karnet
<Wizard> no ta, tylko tam jadę 20 minut
<winter> a tutaj 30min chyba
<Wizard> w sensie z domu jadę 20 minut
<winter> aha
<winter> no to glhf
<Wizard> że co?
<winter> good luck, have fun
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=180Mgpr8CfU
<winter> kurde
<winter> ale taką ulicę u mnie zrobili u mnie w mieście, że całkiem odminiła tą stronę tej syfiastej dzielnicy
<winter> fajnie jest do kiedy jedzie się tą ulicą
<winter> potem jest syf
<winter> jak zwykle
<winter> tzn ja w tej dzielnicy nie mieszkam
<winter> mieszkam w innej syfiastej dzielnicy
<winter> ale ten
<winter> centrum handlowe mi zaczną przed blokiem we wrześniu budować
<winter> to już w ogóle będzie jazda
<Wilczek> winter: w trzynastej?
<winter> nie
<Wizard> winter, a gdzie ty mieszkasz w ogóle?
<Wizard> w Bytomiu?
<winter> miasto uzdrowiskowe inowrocław
<Wizard> CIN
<winter> yup, lol
<winter> cin cin, motherfuckers
<Wizard> no ba
<Wizard> ale ja i tak mam na turbo ufie fajniejsze tablice
<winter> z tego uzdrowiska to tylko solanki są
<winter> reszta zurbanizowana
<winter> bloki i te sprawy
<Wizard> nigdy tam nie byłem
<winter> ale solanki fajne, ostatnio rozbudowali
<winter> kiedyś tam chlać się chodziło
<winter> Wizard: zapraszam, jak będziesz się wybierał to cię skoryguję
<Wizard> co zrobisz?
<winter> skoryguję.
<winter> bo nierówny jesteś
<Wizard> ?
<winter> ...
<Wizard> wybacz, ja już się starzeję
<winter> jasne
<Wizard> winter, no a nie?
<Wizard> ile masz lat?
<Wizard> obstawiam ~20
<Wizard> może nawet mniej
<winter> 25
<Wizard> hmm
<winter> ty pewnie z 27
<Wizard> 26
<Wizard> a właściwie 25
<winter> o, no popatrz
<Wizard> w 85 się rodziłem
<winter> ehe
<winter> no ja rok później
<Wizard> hmm
<winter> pewnie niecały
<Wizard> pewnie tak, ja jestem z końca
<winter> no bywa
<bastetmilo> haaa. I jestem starsza od was :)
<Wizard> ale zmyliły mnie podchody do blondyny i brak prawka ;)
<winter> żadne tam podchody
<Wizard> bastetmilo, lol
<Wizard> i ty jesteś kobietą? wiekiem się chwalisz?
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<bastetmilo> nie mam sie czego wstydzic :)
<winter> i wieszającym się makiem :F
<winter> nie masz czasem uwalonej pamięci?
<winter> albo płyty głównej
<bastetmilo> winter: nie mac mi sie zawiesił tylko finder
<bastetmilo> reszta działa
<winter> bo słyszałem, że maci to raczej stabilne są
<winter> bastetmilo: mówiłaś, że cały się czasem wiesza
<Wizard> winter, mi się zdarzyło parę razy
<Wizard> że się os x wysrał
<winter> osx zanm tylko ze słyszenia
<bastetmilo> winter: zdarza mu się... czasem przez dwa miesiace spokój, a potem taki dzien nadchodzi ze dwa razy dziennie sie wywali.
<winter> no mi się blaszak ostatnio wyłączył, też mu się zdarza
<winter> dunno what's wrong
<bastetmilo> ale potem w raportach pisze ze to wina jakiejs aplikacji...
<winter> ale to hw fault, niezależnie od os
<bastetmilo> co jest strasznie głupie IMO
<winter> mi siada albo zasilak albo płyta główna
<bastetmilo> no bo jakto tak, żeby mi lastfm zamroziło kompa...
<winter> ale jak ostatnio mobo przeczyściłem to chodził włączony 2 miesiące bez [rzerwy
<winter> bastetmilo: może być
<winter> stabilny os to jedno, ale oprogramowanie 3rd party to już inna sprawa
<bastetmilo> winter: nie, że może być, tylko nie. Ubuntu z powodu błedu jakiegoś programu się jakoś nie wywala.
<winter> ale może jak by programista chciał
<winter> poprostu w takim wypadku program nie jest dołanczany do repo
<winter> mi np ubu się zwiesiło przy dużym obciążeniu pamięci
<winter> po odpaleniu vboxa, tak, że ~300mb zostało
<winter> niestabilne się robi przy małych buforach
<winter> przynajmniej 10.10 z gnome
<Dudi> Wizard, zainstalowałeś sobie gnome 3>
<Dudi> ?
<winter> idę spać panie i panowie
<winter> glhf
<jacekowski> winter: linux ogolnie gownianie sobie zarzadza pamiecia jak sie ciasniej robi
<winter> jacekowski: ale taki arch już na przykład lepiej sobie radzi
<Wizard> Dudi, mam od dłuższego czasu
<jacekowski> winter: dokladnie tak samo
<winter> nie
<Dudi> na ubu 11.04?
<jacekowski> winter: tylko masz mniej innego softu
<winter> sprawdzalem
<jacekowski> winter: albo inny soft zuzywa mniej ramu
<jacekowski> wiec masz wiecej wolnego
<winter> przy jednakowym obciążeniu sprawdzałem
<jacekowski> albo czegos co obciaza dysk nie ma
<winter> i śmigał
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<winter> więcej w swapa szło ale się nie zamulał/zawieszał
<Dudi> Wizard, widziałem trochę bo kolega używa minta
<jacekowski> kernel jest taki sam
<winter> kernel ubu jest paczowany
<Dudi> Wizard, i co rzeczywiście fajny?
<jacekowski> winter: to widocznie cos nie uzywalo dysku tak bardzo
<jacekowski> winter: ale nikt MM nie rusza
<winter> dobra
<winter> idę
<winter> jacekowski: o/
<jacekowski> arch tez ma kernel paczowany
<jacekowski> ale tez mm jest nie ruszane
<winter> ale inaczej
<jacekowski> mm zadne distro nie rusza
<Wizard> Dudi, zajebisty
<winter> memory managent?
<jacekowski> ta
<winter> no dobra
<jacekowski> to trzeba byc hardkorowym hardkorowcem zeby tam grzebac
<winter> ale odpaliłem na też gnomie tego vboxa z podobnym zestawem narzędzi
<jacekowski> bo masz samo x86 ktore ma poje**** zarzadzanie pamiecia
<winter> i śmigał
<jacekowski> winter: bo widocznie arch mial czegos nie odpalone
<jacekowski> albo cos innego
<winter> a teraz mam fluxa i mi to lotto :->
<winter> a u bu się zwyczajnie
<winter> zawiesił
<winter> dobra, idę, nn
<Dudi> Wizard, jak to działa z tymi rogami?
<Wizard> z jakimi rogami?
 * Wilczek Z tymi co są jak cię żona zdradza
<Admc`> Wilczek: nie tak ostro
<Wizard> o_O
<Wilczek> nie ten klawisz :P
<Admc`> :P
<Wizard> uh
<Wilczek> ?
<Wilczek> Dobranoc wszystkim :)
<Admc`> ja też idę :)
<Dudi> Dobranoc
<Dudi> Wizard, no co jak w jakiś najedziesz to pokazują sie wszystkie otwarte okna czy jakoś tak
<Dudi> btw czemu jeszcze nie śpisz?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-16
<SimonPHOENIX> zyjecie?
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: ja żyję :) nie wiem jak inni
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, wiesz co to jest dovecot-postfix?
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: coś do poczty... ? nie chce mi się czytać...
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, nie zmuszam Cie do czytania o tym, po prostu szukam kogos kto by sie na tym znal juz wiec zapytalem
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: ah. no to OK. Nie wiem co to jest :)
<anemus> SimonPHOENIX: nie znam sie na tym ale z ciekawości do czego tego używasz?
<anemus> Bo serwer pocztowy to raczej w firmie się stawia ale nie o 2am
<SimonPHOENIX> anemus, do wysylania i odbierania poczty
<SimonPHOENIX> anemus, to u mnie dziala ale chce kogos znalezc zeby zlecic pewne zmiany w konfiguracji
<anemus> rozumiem
<anemus> tak się tylko zastanawiałem
<anemus> dodatkowo zdziwił mnie ten imap
<JohnyMnemonic> jupi uratowany
<JohnyMnemonic> wszyscy wala konia?
<SimonPHOENIX> anemus, czemu dziwi Cie imap? :p
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic:  no mnie by ciężko było...
 * bastetmilo musi przestać pić i pisać :) 
<anemus> SimonPHOENIX: no wiesz...
<JohnyMnemonic> bastetmilo: a co Ty, kobieta?
<JohnyMnemonic> : |
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: tak! kobieta. Zdziwiony?
<JohnyMnemonic> ale jestem brzydki : /
<JohnyMnemonic> a po co kobieta do Ubuntu?
<JohnyMnemonic> kobieto! podaj piwo!
<JohnyMnemonic> okej, zna sie tutaj ktos?
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: jak już, to ty mnie możesz drinka przynieść....
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja popijam szkocka
<JohnyMnemonic> lubisz wino?
<JohnyMnemonic> whiskey, perfumy, bleee
<SimonPHOENIX> perfumy tez pije jak nie ma co :p
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic:  lubię. ale dziś mam wódeczkę.
<JohnyMnemonic> ja pierr myslalem, ze tutaj ktos sie zna na Ubuntu, a tu wszyscy alkoholicy, potrafia wymienic wszystkie smaki bolsa i takie tam pierdoly
<SimonPHOENIX> ja tam tez wole wodke ale nie mieli w garnizonie
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: nie łudź się, tutaj mało kto ma Ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> nawet ja już nie mam :(
<JohnyMnemonic> wodka niszczy organizm. Piwo i wino jest zdrowe.
<SimonPHOENIX> ja mam 3, w telefonie, na serwerze i na laptopie ;)
<JohnyMnemonic> ale nie o to mi chodzi. Ktos kiedykolwiek instalowal JS? SpiderMonkey dokladnie.
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: a to nie jest dodatek do firefoksa?
<JohnyMnemonic> tez mialem w fonie ubuntu, ale zamułem czeskim byl, wiec wgralem z powrotem wingrozę
<bastetmilo> a nie, sorry, poje.... pomyliły mi się nazwy :)
<SimonPHOENIX> JohnyMnemonic, no ja nie, inne rzeczy robie
<bastetmilo> omg nudzę się...
<JohnyMnemonic> bastetmilo: cho na kam bedziemy sie cyberseksic ; )
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: powiedzmy że ja już wyrosłam z tego... jakieś 10 lat temu :)
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja to bym sobie chyba przywiozl jakas dup...e z polski
<JohnyMnemonic> o prosze, też na wygnajewie siedzisz?
<SimonPHOENIX> a gdzie Ty?
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX:  wiesz, jak traktujesz kobiety jak dupy, to nie dziwie sie ze ci tak w kosc dają.
<JohnyMnemonic> SimonPHOENIX: deutschland deutschland ueber alles
<SimonPHOENIX> jag i svergie ;)
<JohnyMnemonic> islandia, albo cos ze skandynawii?
<JohnyMnemonic> god dag?
<SimonPHOENIX> nie lubie niemiec
<JohnyMnemonic> zamilcz
<SimonPHOENIX> no w skandynawii przesiaduje
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: szwecja?
<SimonPHOENIX> sztokholm
<bastetmilo> no to w szwecji jest, nie? :)
<SimonPHOENIX> tak
<bastetmilo> chciałabym tam pojechac
<anemus> no ja nie, ale w wypadku zasranego męskiego szowinisty to chyba jasne...
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, a co chcialabys tu robic?
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: zobaczyc kraj.
<bastetmilo> troche pomieszkać
<bastetmilo> pracować moge wszędzie, wystarczy mi komputer i dostep do Internetu...
<SimonPHOENIX> tu ciezko jest z poczatku, ja przezylem pieklo, ale po niecalych 2 latach sie ustawilem, mam firme i pracuje dodatkowo
<JohnyMnemonic> tez tam wyruszam, ale nie po to tutja przyszedlem. Przyznam sie,mam linuksa od dwoch dni i jestem pieprznym bialasem w tą grę. Tak na marginesie, za co lubicie Linuxa? Teraz sprawa tego, ze "compiluje" - chyba tak to sie nazywa - zrodla JavaScript i dupa, niby tam jakis plik instalacji pojawia sie, ale nie ma wszystkich plikow i instalacja pada na pyska...a Sweden fajne są, ale w mieście to jak w mieście. Na Abroad jest fajnie, pola, nie śmierd
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, a co takiego robisz ze mozesz pracowac wszedzie
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: jestem front-wend web developerem. a jak juz mam emigrować to do czech albo japonii :)
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: ja lubie za stabilność.
<JohnyMnemonic> a co, łindołsik wywalał zbyt często bluescreeny?
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: nie używam windowsa.
<JohnyMnemonic> po co nie?
<SimonPHOENIX> a ja za stabilnosc, duze mozliwosci, latwosc uzywania kompilatorow i programowania
<JohnyMnemonic> stabilnosc? winows tez jest stabilny
<SimonPHOENIX> ja uzywam windows tez, ale do innych rzeczy
<Dudi> oo jednak ktoś jeszcze jest:)
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: ja mam maka. Mialam Ubuntu, ale oddałam laptopa. Po 3 latatch z Ubuntu miałam na miesiąc win7, bo ubu sie gryzło z moim acerem... po miesiacy popłakałam się i przeprosilam z Ubu.
<anemus> używam bo lubię, i jest na nim mi łatwiej
<JohnyMnemonic> noce zarywam, pomozcie! prosze, blagam, zrobie blowjoba nawet.
<bastetmilo> Ubuntu jest łatwe, stabilne, przyjazne, działa OOTHB.
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: a po co to kompilujesz?
<anemus> nie używam ubu ale fakt, jest bezproblemowe
<anemus> próbował ktoś korzystać z open64? ee pewnie nie
<JohnyMnemonic> potrzebuje odpalic program, ktory odnosi sie do modulu SpiderMonkey, a ten, zeby zainstalowac, trzeba skompilowac biblioteke spidermokey czy cus w podobie
<JohnyMnemonic> i tez ja zainstalowac
<JohnyMnemonic> czy cos w podobie
<JohnyMnemonic> nie znam sie
<JohnyMnemonic> jak tylko klikalem w winowsie
<JohnyMnemonic> a tu normalnie jak w dosie
<SimonPHOENIX> สกหกกสสหกก
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: a ten program to napewno na linuksa jest?
<bastetmilo> a patrzyłeś w repo?
<SimonPHOENIX> mam na mysli ze jak cos musisz zrobic to pewnie jest juz paczka
<SimonPHOENIX> ubuntu to tak duza spolecznosc ze nie jestes pierwszym ktory mial ten problem
<anemus> JohnyMnemonic: ale po co ty chcesz silnik java script kompilować?
<anemus> on jest w ff
<JohnyMnemonic> powiem tak, jest sobie skrypt w perlu, ten skrypt odnosi sie do roznych takich pierdol i miedzy innym wlasnie do SpiderMonkey, ktorego nie lapie z ff
<JohnyMnemonic> ha go wie, ajk to nazwac, nie łapię to ja tych wszystkich nazewnictw.
<anemus> po prostu potrzebujesz silnika js poza przeglądarką?
<JohnyMnemonic> dokladnie
<JohnyMnemonic> aa, to wlasnie w perlu probuje ten modul zalaczyc, ale on wymaga SpiderMonkey C library
<SimonPHOENIX> wlasnie pisze z tajka, i mi pisze za ma swoja siostrzenice 18 lat i ze ma dziecko ale to dobra dziewczyna
<anemus> ale chłopie to biblioteka
<SimonPHOENIX> to jej pisze ze jak dziewczyna 18 lat moze miec dziecko i byc dobra
<SimonPHOENIX> ona moze udaje dobra
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: proszę cię. Nie dziel się tutaj swoimi sprawami z tajką.
<Dudi> Kurde chce jak porządny obywatel po opierdalać się przy graniu, a tu dupa blada ;(
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, z tamta to juz przeszlosc, ale mam inne
<bastetmilo> SimonPHOENIX: still - przestań.
<JohnyMnemonic> This module requires the SpiderMonkey C library -- please read the
<JohnyMnemonic> README file on how to download, compile and link it
<JohnyMnemonic> o ja nieszczesny :"( robie tak, jak mi na tacy podają i dupcia zimna
<bastetmilo> a co ten skrypt perla robi?
<bastetmilo> moze jest jakis zamiennik?
<Dudi> W ogóle ostatnio wychodzę z mieszkania a tam przed domem zaparkowany samochód "Google Street View"
<JohnyMnemonic> przyjechali ci w domu dzungle sfotografowac?
<JohnyMnemonic> bastetmilo: i dont know ale jak uruchomie to wtedy powiem, do czego ten skrypt sluzy : )
<JohnyMnemonic> ; )
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: yyy... po co ci skrypt, o którym nie wiesz do czego służy? To po cholere go instalujesz?
<Dudi> Do domu dżunglę? Kurde kiepskie zróbmy drugie podejście to przygotujesz coś lepszego..
<JohnyMnemonic> zeby sie dowiedziec?
<JohnyMnemonic> dudi jestes zbyt niezrozumialy dla otoczenia, schowaj sie, prosze.
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: to może jest napisane w read me? albo w opisie skryptu. Nie rozumiem takiego zachowania.
<JohnyMnemonic> kompilujesz, tworzy sie plik libjs.so ... ktory sie nie tworzy!
<Dudi> JohnyMnemonic, a co nieswojo się czyjesz?
<anemus> JohnyMnemonic: jak się nie tworzy znaczy sypie błędami
<JohnyMnemonic> moze trzeba sciagnac starsza wersje js? moze w nowszej przekombinowali i pozmieniali nazyw, czy cus? ale nie moze byc, bo by nie bylo kompatybilne wstecz, a chyba to niemozliwe...i nie, nie sypie bledami.
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: a na windowsie działało??
<JohnyMnemonic> bastetmilo: nie wiem, nie probowalem.
<JohnyMnemonic> ale tu, jesli makefile nie produkuje mi potrzebnego pliku, a w documentacji jest, ze innym osobom produkuje, to WTk.F? >:/
<anemus> JohnyMnemonic: ściągnij rpm i alienem go ;P
<JohnyMnemonic> tylko tak, oni walczyli z wersja np 1.6 a ja juz sciagnalem 1.8.5, poniewaz skrypt perla wymaga wersji od 1.8
<JohnyMnemonic> a gdzie ja rpm znajde?
<anemus> http://pkgs.org/package/libjs.so.1
<JohnyMnemonic> i o co biega z tym alieniem?
<anemus> przerabia rpm na deb
<anemus> w sumie to można ręcznie powrzucać ale w apt nie będzie
<anemus> i w sumie nie wiesz jak z zależnościami
<bastetmilo> o ja pitole... muszę się kiedys puknac w łeb i nie ladowac  psd do folderu z obrazkami ze strony :)
<JohnyMnemonic> taa, dupa, jesli modul odwoluje si edo biblioteki xxx.xx a biblioteka przyjela nazwe xxx.xx.1.8.0 to i tak dupa z tego wyjdzie, wiec ide zapalic i spac, juz nie mam mocy, a o 7 wstaje do pracy. Okej, milego dnia zycze wam.
<anemus> JohnyMnemonic: ale co szkodzi zlinkować?
<anemus> JohnyMnemonic: poza tym w tych pakietach masz odpowiednie biblioteki z właściwymi nazwami...
<anemus> ale zaraz przecież tam libjs.so.1 to jest link do limozjs a ten jest w repo
<anemus> *libmozjs
<anemus> a idę spać
<bastetmilo> dzizaz znów te cholerne ptaki się ubudziły!
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Ashiren24> happy caturday
<SimonPHOENIX> bastetmilo, nie ptaki, tylko ptaszyska! :)
<pure_> hi
<alex10> witam wszystkich
<alex10> mam pewien problem z  kartą wifi raz jest a raz jej niema w iwconfig
<alex10> karta na Atheros ar9271
<alex10> w lsusb jest
<alex10> karta to TL-WN422G
<alex10> ubuntu 11.04
<alex10> server
<Szatan> alex10: sprawdzałeś napięcia na zasilaczu?
<alex10> tylko że na mint 11 chodzi normalnie
<alex10> dodam że mam zainstaowany slim + fluxbox
<Szatan> alex10: a na ubuntu serwer działa od 1 użycia czy musiałeś instalować drivery?
<alex10> zauważyłem, że kiedy wyłącze kompa i odpale a potem dam (wcześniej sprawdzam czy jest w iwconfig)ifconfig wlan0 up to śmiga
<alex10> stery były
<alex10> a odpale i dam reboot
<alex10> to jej juz niema w iwconfig
<Szatan> alex10: to jest normalne przy połączeniu wlan
<Szatan> alex10: jak chcesz z automatu na interfejsie graficznym to zainstaluj network manager/wicd
<alex10> ale co jest normalne że jej niema jako wlan0?
<Szatan> alex10: masz sieć wlan0 otwartą?
<Szatan> tfu, wlan
<alex10> nie ale do połączeń używam wicd
<alex10> w lsusb mam
<alex10> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN422G v2 802.11g [Atheros AR9271]
<alex10> i to mam zawsze
<Cna> bry
<JohnyMnemonic> JohnyMnemonic: siem
<JohnyMnemonic> no cze
<JohnyMnemonic> JohnyMnemonic: co dzisiaj robimy?
<JohnyMnemonic> no jak to co? To, co kazdego dnia.
<JohnyMnemonic> JohnyMnemonic: czyli co?
<abyss> helo
<Cna> yo yo
<JohnyMnemonic> oo, zielono-szary stwor.
<abyss> zainstalowalem ubuntu na laptopie i mam przyciemniony ekran, pomimo, ze jasnosc ustawiona jest na maksa - any hints?
<JohnyMnemonic> po parapecie biegaja mi kurczaki i tancza w rytm wykolejonego z lozysk wiatraka na cpu
<JohnyMnemonic> abyss takiego to ze świeczką trza.
<abyss> no, usmialem sie po pachy
<JohnyMnemonic> jest tutaj ktoś z wczoraj?
<JohnyMnemonic> urodzony w locie aahahaha
<Szatan> alex10: do /etc/network/interfaces
<JohnyMnemonic> zna się ktoś na konfigurowaniu perl? Tzn. potrzebuję moduł JavaScript::SpiderMOnkey, ale do załadowania potrzebne są zewnętrzne biblioteki "SpiderMonkey C library - please download, compile, and link it"
<Szatan> dopisz
<Szatan> JohnyMnemonic: polecenie cpan i poczytaj helpa
<Szatan> alex10: auto wlan0
<Szatan> alex10: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Szatan> alex10: i wsio :D
<Szatan> alex10: paniatna?
<JohnyMnemonic> właśnie cpanem ładuję i wywala mi, że potrzebuje SpiderMOnkey C lib. Okej, ściągnąłem, kompile, make i dupa, nie ma pliku, którego potrzebuję.
<Szatan> JohnyMnemonic: z roota odpalasz?
<Szatan> tzn. cpana
<JohnyMnemonic> ta, inaczej coś mi tam wywala, że nie ma dostępu.
<Szatan> JohnyMnemonic: masz taką paczkę jak spidermonkey-dev?
<JohnyMnemonic> w ogóle, jestem zielony w temacie Linux linux. Dwa dni dopiero śmigam na linuksie, Ubuntu 11 i muszę przyznać, że przyjazny system, ale do konfigurowania, to milion razy gorsze jazdy, niż w DOSie było. Zauważyłem też, że np. w Wingrozie strony internetowe szybciej się ładują. Dlaczego?
<JohnyMnemonic> Szatan: nie wiem : /
<Szatan> JohnyMnemonic: z konsoli apt-cache search paczka :D
<JohnyMnemonic> nic nie wychodzi
<JohnyMnemonic> czyli nie ma pewnie.
<mati75> to google nazwa programu ubuntu
<alex10> Szatan: dzięki zapamiętam na przyszłość :D
<JohnyMnemonic> nie nosze gogli : /
<Szatan> wujek: a gdzie Ojciec? ;x
<Cna> JohnyMnemonic, http://ubuntu.pl/forum/   zacznij od tego
<mati75> `g google
<Przekliniak> mati75: (google google google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<wujek> co? :D
<mati75> `g google main site
<Przekliniak> mati75: Official Google Blog: <http://googleblog.blogspot.com/>
<mati75> wtf?!
<Szatan> `g google
<Przekliniak> Szatan: (google google google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<Szatan> `google google
<Przekliniak> Szatan: (google google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<Szatan> `google "google"
<Przekliniak> Szatan: (google google <search> [--{filter,language} <value>]) -- Searches google.com for the given string. As many results as can fit are included. --language accepts a language abbreviation; --filter accepts a filtering level ('active', 'moderate', 'off').
<mati75> http://google.pl
<Stirlitz> qermit,
<didek> `g google google
<Przekliniak> didek: Google: <http://www.google.co.uk/>
<JohnyMnemonic> Cna: nie lubie grzebac sie na forach i pewnie odeślą mnie do official how to, a oficjal, gdyby był na papierze, to mógłbym użyć w ciężkich czasach w toalecie, ponieważ wygląda na to, że zrezygnowano w nowszej wersji biblioteki z ... cos tam, cos tam, mniejsza  z tym. Ide do pracy, milej nocy zycze wam.
<buharin> mam pytanie jakiego linux'a ma Linus?
<Szatan> buharin: Fedorę ;)
<didek> Windowsa
<buharin> a nie ubuntu?
<Szatan> buharin: nie
<buharin> Szatan, bez sensu że fedore
<pure_> no co wy... on ma MacOsa
<JohnyMnemonic> uzywa ktos gadu?
<JohnyMnemonic> jest pod linuxem jakis klient gg ktory obsluguje wysylanie i odbieranie plikow poprzez siec gg?
<jacekowski> buharin: on ma windowsa
<jacekowski> JohnyMnemonic: kadu
<jacekowski> kiedys
<gjm> Bry
<JohnyMnemonic> i teraz cos niemilego. Robilem kupe, a ze wczoraj jadlem szpinak, to kupa byla zielona, jak szpinak i lejaca sie, jak po dwudniowym chlaniu. Podtarlem sie raz, ale nadal chcialo mi sie, wiec robilem dalej. W miedzyczasie to sie podrapalem po glowie, to podlubalem w nosie i tak sobie mowie "johny, kur mac! smierdzi tu gorzej niz w oborze" tylko, ze nie zauwazylem, ze za pierwszym podcieraniem palec, ktorym grzebalem pozniej w nosie gdzies tam zsunal s
<pure_> Tlen
<gjm> Wizard: pink
<soee> co moze byc nie tak z dzwiękiem jezeli wszystki urzadzenia na liscie mam na szaro i tylko dostępne jedno 'cos': gluche wyjscie
<JohnyMnemonic> puree: a ten tlen obsluguje wysylanie plikow? bo jacekowski: kadu, pingin niet.
<Dreadlish> o/
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<pure_> jak zrobić restart javy?, bo mi na YT czarny ekranik zrobił.
<pure_> się
<bialy663> od kiedy youtube używa javy?
<pure_> No to flasha
<pure_> sorki :p.
<bialy663> chrome umożliwia ubicie
<bialy663> w procesach może leżeć
<bialy663> a jak nie reśnij przeglądarkę
<pure_> no właśnie chrome używam , resłem przeglądarke i działa :)
<bialy663> na przyszłość shift+esc odpala menadżer zadan chroma
<bialy663> możesz ubić tam dodatki, wtyczki, karty
<nowy1234> Witam, mam problem z odpaleniem Ubuntu LiveCD poprzez USB na netbooku
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<nowy1234> w skrócie, po prostu się nie odpala
<Dreadlish> tzn jak sie "nie odpala"
<nowy1234> ciągle jest znak podłogi i w kółko migocze, tak już od 30min
<nowy1234> probuje wczytać z USB, ale na skaczącej podłodze się kończy
<nowy1234> "_"
<Dreadlish> jak wsadzales na usb?
<nowy1234> o taką podłogę mi chodzi
<nowy1234> jak system wpakowałem na usb?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<nowy1234> poprzez Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.5.7.exe
<nowy1234> na windzie
<nowy1234> obraz prosto z Ubuntu
<nowy1234> wersja 32 bitowa, pobierana dwu krotnie
<Dreadlish> poczekaj
<nowy1234> ok
<Dreadlish> to tak
<Dreadlish> masz ten obraz iso?
<nowy1234> tak, oczywiście
<Dreadlish> to ściągnij sobie taki program co sie nazywa rawwrite
<nowy1234> p.s próbowałem odpalać LiveCD na...CD w nagrywarce USB, lecz ładowanie nie dochodzi dalej, nawet nie do tego http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/2.png . Ładowanie zatrzymuje się na tych kropkach, oznaczajacych pracę ładowania.
<nowy1234> ok, pobieram
<Dreadlish> albo czekaj
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<nowy1234> ok
<Dreadlish> jednak rawwritem to nie pójdzie
<nowy1234> aha, dodam też, że mam netbooka
<Dreadlish> to nie przeszkadza
<Dreadlish> ściągnij sobie unetbootin
<Dreadlish> w nim łatwo sie połapać
<nowy1234> i z fedorą livecd również miałem problem, musiałem pobrać fedorę netinstall. ale tutaj mi chodzi właśnie o livecd
<nowy1234> ok, pobieram
<Dreadlish> tylko ojć
<Dreadlish> ale nie
<Dreadlish> masz iso
<Dreadlish> tam sobie wybierzesz obraz dysku
<Dreadlish> wybierzesz iso
<Dreadlish> wybierzesz pendriva
<Dreadlish> dasz ok itd.
<Dreadlish> i bedzie
<nowy1234> ok, już się kopiuje
<nowy1234> dam znać czy się udało
<Dreadlish> ok
<nowy1234> a tymczasem jak się nagrywa, to może zapytam się o sambę i jego podstawową konfigurację. Mogę liczyć na Twoją pomoc Dreadlish w tym temacie?
<nowy1234> mam na sztywno przypisane IP obu lapkom, pingują siebie nawzajem
<nowy1234> i chciałbym z jednego lapka przegrać pliki na drugi
<qermit> Stirlitz: ?
<JohnyMnemonic> jakiego klienta irc polecamy?
<bialy663> irssi
<JohnyMnemonic> irssi, wlasnie uzywam. Totalne badziewie.
<bialy663> be ze du ra
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: sameś badziewie. :>
<JohnyMnemonic> sory, ale przesiadlem sie z windowsa niedawno, a tam mirc wygrywal. Prostota, kilik, klik, i moglem na zywca pisac skrypty, itp, itd. a tutaj taki masakryczny tekst, wyglada, jabym cofnal sie do czasow DOSa, a nawet jeszcze gorzej jest, bo tam nawet mialem NC okienkowe, a tutaj? bleh, fuj.
<gjm> lol
<gjm> widać że od niedawna na linuxie
<gjm> jeszcze ci BSoD'y z butów wystają
<gjm> masz np XChat'a
<JohnyMnemonic> dzieki, skorzystam.
<JohnyMnemonic> a BSODy to masz w gaciach
<gjm> :>
<JohnyMnemonic> uwielbiam windowsa za stabilnosc, kompatybilnosc i friendly GUI
<gjm> ee, stabilność?
<JohnyMnemonic> jep
<JohnyMnemonic> yep
<JohnyMnemonic> *
<gjm> ktoś jeszcze to widział?
<bialy663> huh
<bialy663> dobry żart
<gjm> no nie?
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: to po co ci linux skoro windows jest taki super?
<JohnyMnemonic> perl
<gjm> lol
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: http://www.perl.org/get.html#win32
 * qermit dawno nie widziale BSOD na windowsie
<JohnyMnemonic> takies mądre stworzenie, to proszę, pomóż mi. POtrzebuję SpiderMOnkey C lib do pracy poza FF, ale za chiny nie moge znalezc paczki, a zrodla probowalem, kompile, okej, ale make file i dupa, nie powstaja pliki, ktorych potrzebuje. W windowsie to juz totalnie zapomnij.
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: jakiej paczki?
<gjm> qermit: postawiłem xp 2 dni temu, wczoraj wieczorem pierwszy BSoD
<bialy663> xp
<gjm> ale to może dlatego że za głęboko grzebałem ;>
<gjm> coby ten interfejs jako tako wyglądał
<JohnyMnemonic> a windows u mnie, uptime'y po 3 miesiące, więc daruj sobie. teraz te nowe, vista i 7 (ale w wersji ultimate, albo enterprise) to juz w ogole, nie slyszalem, zeby ktos tam widzial bluescreena, no, poza sytuacjami, gdy kabelek od sata poluzowal sie nagle, podczas dzialania kompa.
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: http://packages.debian.org/sid/spidermonkey-bin
<gjm> chodzi ci o to?
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: jak nic takiego z nim nie robisz to nie ma prawa nic się stać
<JohnyMnemonic> a xp wymiata, do tego w wersji Lite i na ramdysku, uuu, swieżo zainstalowany, to tylko 150mb danych i 30-40mb w pamieci operacyjnej...a linux? wlasnie mi urosl .. nie wiem, w htop mam MEM 1357/2011MB i Swp 32/255MB wiec nie wiem, czy to zajete, czy wolna przestrzeń.
<JohnyMnemonic> i co to znaczy idle w linuxie? Nic nie robie, a tu mi skacze pierwszy rdzen na 5-6%usage drugi 3-8%? WTF? W windowsie nic nie robilo sie, to sie nic nie robilo, systemowy ciagnal ponizej 1% : /
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm: nie, tą paczkę już mam, ale ... mam pytanie, może trochę głupie, ale młody jestem, dopiero się uczę. Jak można wyszukać pliki w Linuxie?
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: pliki, nie paczki?
<bialy663> huh fanboj xpeka, jeszcze do tego jakichś piratów wersji lite
<JohnyMnemonic> no tak sie zastanawiam, czy jak wrzuce biblioteke recznie do /lib to czy perl bedzie mi z niej korzystał. biały flecie, stul pysk.
<bialy663> xpek na nowych kompach wyrzuca bluescreeny przy instalacji jeśli płytka nie jest modyfikowana
<gjm> bialy663: sterowniki sata
<bialy663> no ja to wiem
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: do kogo to było?
<JohnyMnemonic> albo w biosie tryb compatybilnosci ; )
<gjm> Wizard: ping
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm, poczatek do ciebie, a koncowka do bialego
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: opanuj się
<bialy663> hoho na obrazy się wzięło
<bialy663> plonk
<alex10> mam dziwną sytułacje karta wifi łaczy się z siecią lan odpowiada na pingi ale niema internetu na eth0 jest
<JohnyMnemonic> alex zainstaluj windowsa ; )
<qermit> alex10: wyłącz sieciówkę to będziesz miał
<gjm> "sytułacje" powiadasz
<alex10> nigdy
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: wsadź se takie porady gdzieś
<gjm> alex10: przeczytaj do czego służą znaki przestankowe i dopiero zadawaj pytania
<JohnyMnemonic> są tutaj jakieś panie?
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: są
<gjm> a co?
<JohnyMnemonic> gdzie?
<JohnyMnemonic> które to?
<gjm> a co?
<JohnyMnemonic> a pytam, czy to gej party, czy co tutaj dzieje sie?
<bialy663> lol
<gjm> lulz
<JohnyMnemonic> oj są tutaj kobity, czy nie ma?
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: przyjdzie jeszcze jeden taki jak ty i dopiero możecie zaczynać gej party, no chyba że masz lustro
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm, idz wyczesać bobra.
<root___> witam, kto mi pomoże z sambą? Próbowałem z ssh, ale laptop mi się wiesza podczas kopiowania plików.
<JohnyMnemonic> ahahahha, linux i stabilnosc aahahahha
<JohnyMnemonic> przy kopiowaniu plikow ahahahhaa
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: SOA#1
<gjm> bastetmilo: ignorant
<gjm> cześć btw.
<bastetmilo> cześć gjm
<root___> jest ktoś chętny mi pomóc z sambą? gdyż chciałbym przegrać pliki z jednego lapa do drugiego
<JohnyMnemonic> standardowa odpowiedz administratora? WTF? :|
<root___> cześć gjm
<gjm> root___: jak powiada starochrześcijańskie przysłowie: "nie ircuj z root'a bo cie pożrą"
<belhei> zmieniłem ;p
<gjm> tak, to załatwia sprawę :>
<belhei> a więc, pomożesz mi teraz ogarnąć sambę? xD
<gjm> wolę rumbę
<gjm> ale okej
<gjm> w czym problem
<gjm> ?
<belhei> a więc tak, chciałbym przegrać pliki z jednego do drugiego lapa po lanie[przez ruter]
<belhei> nadałem w jednym i drugim na sztywno ip
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm, chyba się nastukało zwierzątko.
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: nie chce mi się z tobą gadać/ /ignore
<belhei> oba kompy mogą siebie pingować
<JohnyMnemonic> tak, najtaniej zignorować.
<JohnyMnemonic> bastetmilo: może Ty mnie kochasz?
<belhei> i teraz pytanie, jak prawidłowo powinienem skonfigurować ten plik konfiguracyjny samby?
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: ???????
<gjm> lol, chciałem sprawdzić jak wygląda mój ale zapomniałem że teraz używam windy
<belhei> @gjm: dobra, tutaj mój plik konfiuracyjny[lapek-serwer]
<belhei> http://wklej.org/id/562520/
<belhei> tutaj plik konfiguracyjny na lapku-kliencie: http://wklej.org/id/562522/
<belhei> dobra i teraz pytanie, co mi brakuje, abym mógł pobrać pliki w kliencie z serwera?
<JohnyMnemonic> a ten konfig chyba jest zdefaultowany. chyba nie skonfigurowany. ale ja sie nie znam.
<JohnyMnemonic> bastetmilo: jak stara jesteś?
<belhei> znaczy dużo w nim nie zmieniałem, bo nie wiem co powinienem zmienic
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: strasznie stara.
<gjm> gdzie się podziały wszyskie opmajstry?
<JohnyMnemonic> belhi, ale jak byk masz napisane, co, gdzie i jak...chyba, ze z angielskim nie tak u ciebie.
<belhei> Johny, a więc to drugie
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<belhei> nie chciałbym wyjśc na natrętnego, ale wie ktoś jak skonfigurować sambę w kliencie, jak i serwerze?
<Wizard> kiedyś umiałem, ale trzymam się od samby z daleka
<gjm> Wizard: prośbę mam
<belhei> Wizard, część
<Wizard> cześć belhei
<JohnyMnemonic> no ja nie pomoge, nie znam wartosci, jakies hasla, jakies nazwy, ip przedzialy, nie pomoge, bo nie jestem u ciebie na kompie..poza tym, i tak laik ze mnie. specjalista zrobilby to w 2 i pol minuty, a mnie by to zajelo z godzine
<Wizard> gjm, tak?
<gjm> Wizard: JohnyMnemonic strasznie się rzuca
<belhei> ale wtedy co polecasz? Próbowałem po ssh przegrać pliki, ale netbook mi się wieszał
<Wizard> hmm, ja bym ustawił nfs
<Wizard> jest to proste jak konstrukcja cepa
<belhei> hmm, a pomógłbyś mi w konfiguracji nfs, skoro jest i tak prosta jak budowa cepa? ;)
<JohnyMnemonic> hahaha, to jak w windowsie udstepnianie plikow.
<Wizard> na jednym kompie dodaje się katalog do /etc/exports i odpala demona, na drugim jest potrzebny już tylko klient chyba (no i nfs potrzebuje rpc bind)
<JohnyMnemonic> po sieci
<Wizard> na drugim się robi normalnie mount i już
<Wizard> JohnyMnemonic, no i?
<Wizard> mniemam, że belhei nie chce tego robić na windowsie, więc co się wcinasz?
<gjm> Wizard: zrób coś z nim, po kija masz małpę, strasznie się ciska
<belhei> mam na jednym i drugim lapku mam fedorę
<Wizard> belhei, czemu nie pytasz na #fedora zatem?
<firemark> Wizard: gdzie twój op :D
<Wizard> :S
<gjm> belhei: o, chyba nawet na forum linux360.pl pytałeś?
<belhei> nie ;)
<JohnyMnemonic> ja pierdziule, co za ludzie. gjm, gdybys ty mialo opa to by ten kanal nie istanial, bo by nie bylo uzytkownikow, tylko same klony gjm
<belhei> tam na kanale fedora, jest mało osób
<Wizard> belhei, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: nie byłoby trolli
<belhei> a tutaj i tak dużo osób jest z innymi systemami, aniżeli ubuntu
<belhei> ;)
<Wizard> JohnyMnemonic, zachowuj się
<gjm> belhei: tutaj mało kto ma ubuntu :)
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm samo masz odstajace szpiczaste uszy
<Wizard> ja mam :/
<JohnyMnemonic> Wizard, zachowuje.
<JohnyMnemonic> ja tez mam ubuntu
<gjm> przykro mi
<belhei> hmm, to może zrobimy inaczej
<belhei> łatwiej
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm ale podobno teraz operacje plastyczne sa w promocjach
<Wizard> belhei, ten poradnik co ci dałem jest wporzo
<Wizard> i krok po kroku
<gjm> Wizard: proszę
<Wizard> 5 minut i masz udostępniony
<Wizard> JohnyMnemonic, przestań, bo wylecisz
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm, wyluzuj sztywniaku
<JohnyMnemonic> nie jade po nikim chamsko, o co come on?
<Trojanin> 13:37:35< JohnyMnemonic> gjm ale podobno teraz operacje plastyczne sa  w promocjach
<Trojanin> to nie jest chamskie? ;)
<gjm> + apoteoza windowsa na linuxowym kanale, strzał w stopę
<JohnyMnemonic> trojanin 13:35 < gjm> JohnyMnemonic: nie byłoby trolli
<gjm> wiesz kto to troll?
<JohnyMnemonic> moge byc chamski?
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trollowanie
<belhei> Wizard, ale ten poradnik jest pod ubuntu
<Wizard> no i?
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm nie mam przegladarki, IE nie dziala na Linuxie, a FF od moich zabaw z JS wysiadl.
<belhei> BTW. po cholerę się kłócicie? Chyba tylko dla zabicia nudów
<Wizard> tak mi się zdaje
<Wizard> belhei, nazwy paczek się będą tylko różnić
<Wizard> powinno ci działać pezproblemowo
<JohnyMnemonic> aj tam : ) trzeba troche rozruszac paluszki ; )
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: links, links2, lynx, ew. curl
<Trojanin> ew. w3m
<gjm> właśnie
<JohnyMnemonic> a nie ma opery pod linuxa?
<gjm> jest?
<bastetmilo> JohnyMnemonic: jest jeszcze chrome i opera...
<Trojanin> jest
<rafal_> witam
<rafal_> używam emulatorwine
<Trojanin> chromium, konqueror...
<belhei> Wizard: to zrobimy może coś co już mam prawie zrobione, czyli ssh, ale spróbuję pliki przegrać
<rafal_> i nie dziala mi drukowanie z obrazem
<belhei> tyle, że na liveCD Ubuntu
<JohnyMnemonic> chrome i chromium to od google tego w podobie apppleowego badziewia
<gjm> rafal_: tzn. ? poza tym WINE to nie emulator
<belhei> @Wizard: pomógłbyś mi z openssh na ubuntu? aby skonfigurować go pod klienta?
<gjm> JohnyMnemonic: skończ ze słowem 'badziewie'
<belhei> problem w tym, że nie znam odpowiednich pakietów
<rafal_> korzystam w emulatora wine i otwarzam ms office i jak biore drukowac dokument tekstowy z obrazkiem to drukuje tylko tekst
<rafal_> zaznaczylem opcje
<JohnyMnemonic> ciekawe, czy opera jest tez tak samo okrojona, jak FF (porownujac wersje pod linuxa do tych "pelniejszych" pod Win)
<Trojanin> JohnyMnemonic: nie.
<rafal_> w office zeby drukowal obraz
<Trojanin> rafal_: libreofice nie zrobi?
<belhei> ah, no jo, Wizard już skończył ze mną
<belhei> ;p
<rafal_> inaczej mi wyswietla tekst
<rafal_> :/
<gjm> 'emulator', 'otwarzam', nie wytrzymię
<rafal_> nie czepiaj sie gjm
<rafal_> :>
<Trojanin> e i
<JohnyMnemonic> belhei, jak masz przegladarke, to mozesz sobie pozwolic na szukanie manuali w googlach
<Wizard> belhei, ping
<JohnyMnemonic> gjm to kobieta?
<Wizard> ehh
<gjm> cya
<gjm> :)
<Trojanin> :)
<gjm> Wizard: ;*
<Wizard> niektórzy mają 2 z czytania ze zrozumieniem
<Matan[M]> Wizard: szalejesz odkąd masz OPa ;]
<Wizard> Matan[M], jakiś porządek musi być :)
<SimonPHOENIX> kto tu tego dovecot-postfix dobrze zna?
<rafal_> co z tym mozna zrobic
<Matan[M]> a jak :D
<rafal_> ktos wie
<rafal_> ?
<rafal_> normalnie lipa
<rafal_> :>
<Johny_Mnemonic> Wizard, ziemniaki gotujesz na zbyt wysokim gazie?
<SimonPHOENIX> potrzebuje kogos kto zrobi konfiguracje dovecot-postfix tak zeby wszystkie wiadomosci wyslane na mail@nazwafirmy.pl byly odsylane na mojmail@gmail.com z serwera
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, o_O
<Wizard> lol, zrobię ci to za 500zł
<rafal_> :>
<Wizard> (chociaż to robota na 10 minut, wystarczy dokumentację na stronie przeczytać)
<Wizard> o ile gmail pozwala na relay
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, ja tam nie wiem, 1000 SEK dam za to
<Wizard> nie wiem co to jest SEK
<Johny_Mnemonic> korony szwedzkie?
<Johny_Mnemonic> aa sztokholm!
<SimonPHOENIX> ile teraz stoi to nie wiem ale cos kolo 400 zl by bylo
<Johny_Mnemonic> witamy sztokholm!
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, jakoś tak :)
<Wizard> hmm
<Johny_Mnemonic> Simon, ty byles wczoraj?
<Wizard> kuszące
<Johny_Mnemonic> dzisiaj wieczorem?
<SimonPHOENIX> Johny_Mnemonic, taa
<SimonPHOENIX> plus wiadomosci do roota tez na mojmail@gmail.com
<SimonPHOENIX> tak zeby bylo dobrze
<SimonPHOENIX> po tej zmianie wersji cos mi sie popierniczylo i nie moge dojsc co
<belhei> dobra, idę się pochlastać. Życzę miłego dnia ;)
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> dostałeś ode mnie dwa gotowe przepisy i dalej nie udało ci się zrobić?
<belhei> no sorry, ale tego nie ogarynam... Jestem tak zielony, jak trawa w tym temacie. Powiedziałeś, że te komendy różnią się tylko pakietami, a dla mnie to już poza zasięgiem.
<belhei> to co dla innych jest łatwe, banalne... dla kogoś może być czymś...trudnym
<belhei> i tutaj nie chodzi o lenistwo, czy coś w ten deseń
<Johny_Mnemonic> czy da sie jakos zarobic na tym, ze mam wlaczonego kompa 24h na dobe? w przyszlym miesiacu podlaczaja u mnie VDSL2 50Mbit down, 10Mbit up.
<Wizard> możesz hostować storny ;)
<Wizard> albo generować bitcoiny
<Johny_Mnemonic> oplacalny jest hosting?
<Johny_Mnemonic> i czy 10mbit wystarczy?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> tak mi do głowy przyszło
<Johny_Mnemonic> no wlasnie, ale dzieki z gory, pomysle pozniej, bo i tak dluga droga do..poniewaz teraz to nawet zwyklej biblioteki JS nie potrafie zainstalowac
<Johny_Mnemonic> zonk!
<Johny_Mnemonic> bastetmilo: ale jak stara jestes?
<bastetmilo> Johny_Mnemonic: bardzo stara.
<SimonPHOENIX> 15 lat temu to bys sciagal, nagrywal i sprzedawal na bazarze programy, gry i muzyke, a teraz, to mozesz co najwyzej klikac w reklamy
<Johny_Mnemonic> oj to juz wiem, ale ile zim juz przekoczowalas?
<bastetmilo> Johny_Mnemonic: bardzo dużo.
<Johny_Mnemonic> bastetmilo: ponad 4 dychy?
<gjm> Johny_Mnemonic: może tak na query ją pytaj?
<Johny_Mnemonic> a co tu do ukrycia? wieku sie wstydzic?
<SimonPHOENIX> ja ide wczoraj do banku i mowie co mi nie gra
<SimonPHOENIX> no i poszla do kierowniczki, pyta, dzwoni i nic
<gjm> Johny_Mnemonic: 1. kobiet się o wiek nie pyta, 2. nie od tego jest kanał
<SimonPHOENIX> no i mowie no to musze szukac gdzie indziej kogos kto mi rozwiaze ten problem
<Johny_Mnemonic> mogla przynajmniej powiedziec, ze zadzwonimy do pana, jak rozwiazemy problem : )
<SimonPHOENIX> a ona zyczy mi milego dnia
<SimonPHOENIX> sorry, milego weekendu
<SimonPHOENIX> a ja na to ze bedzie mily jesli spedzimy go razem
<SimonPHOENIX> a ona ze moze...
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm od kiedy sie kobiet o wiek nie pyta?
<Matan[M]> speszyła się kobita
<SimonPHOENIX> no to jej mowie ze dam jej swoj nr
<SimonPHOENIX> a ona ze znajdzie w systemie banku
<Trojanin> Johny_Mnemonic: sawłar wiwru nie znasz widać.
<SimonPHOENIX> to jej mowie ze dam jej tak czy siak i zapisalem :)
<Johny_Mnemonic> nie wiem, co to szałwiał wieiwiór.
<SimonPHOENIX> nie przepuszcze zadnej okazji zeby poderwac bankierke
<SimonPHOENIX> :)
<Trojanin> savoir vivre.
<Johny_Mnemonic> a dalej?
<Trojanin> jak przeglądarka nie działa, to w słownik zajrzyj.
<Johny_Mnemonic> mam tylko niemiecko polski
<Johny_Mnemonic> cos o zasadach dobrego wychowania?
<Trojanin> tak.
<Johny_Mnemonic> ee to nie dla mnie
<gjm> widać
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm buda burek
<gjm> Wizard:
<Johny_Mnemonic> a moze gjm to suczka?
<Johny_Mnemonic> och wizard wizard
<gjm> masz jakiś problem?
<Johny_Mnemonic> jak dzidzia, mamo, mamo, a marcin powiedzial, ze glupio wygladam w tych spodniach. - idz powiedz, ze glupio ty woglada jego mama z brodą.
<gjm> fajnie
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm mam
<gjm> widać
<Johny_Mnemonic> JavScript::SpiderMonkey
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm, to co, przyznasz sie? Jestes kobitą? Czy masz ptaszka w majtkach?
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm bo piszesz, jak kobieta, ale dzisiaj to tranzystorów od .. i ciut ciut
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/269992/hey,cat!.html
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm sie obrazilo
<Johny_Mnemonic> : /
<Johny_Mnemonic> okej, postawie komus loda za pomoc w zaimlikowaniu JS::SpiderMonkey do perla
<firemark> perla?
<Johny_Mnemonic> perl
<gjm> "zaimplikowaniu" - śmiechłem
<gjm> Johny_Mnemonic: nie, nie mam zamiaru zniżać się do twojego poziomu
<gjm> jeżeli w ogóle jakikolwiek masz
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm tak wysoko to nie podskoczysz
<bialy663> o
<bialy663> nick zmienił
<gjm> bialy663: hakjer
<Dreadlish> happy caturday gayz
<bialy663> nom
<Johny_Mnemonic> wiedzialem ze tutaj ukrywaja sie gay'zy
<Johny_Mnemonic> z/w
<Johny_Mnemonic> uwaga, otwieram wino, wiec moze byc niebezpiecznie
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm gdybys byl choc w polowie inteligentna bestia jak borsuk, to bys skumal, ze zaimPLIKOWAC mozna, sciagajac po prostu odpowiedni plik i linkujac go - ale, ze ja nie mam przegladarki, to sobie w manualach nie pogrzebie, a co najwazniejsze, to nie znajde tego pliku bez Xprzegladarki. Az takim hakierem nie jestem, zeby w txt trybie zadac query np. w googlach.
<Johny_Mnemonic> gjm siedzisz teraz na windowsie?
<Wilczek`> Witojcie!
<gjm> lol
<buber> siem
<Johny_Mnemonic> pytanie do advanced userow. Jak dlugo trza grzebac w linuxie, zeby poznac go do podszewki? Przy czym poznac jego komendy, chociaz te najbardziej potrzebne. Jak dlygo tez trza sie grzebac w jezykach, zeby nauczyc sie programowania? Wiem, ze to pytanie troche ogolnie glupie jest, ale, jak dlugo potrzeba bawic si ew programowaniu, kiedy np. zasiadajac za sterami nowego jezyka z pomoca manuala jestesmy w stanie w ciagu pol godziny okielznac i napisac swo
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, jestes?
<buber> hmm
<Johny__Mnemonic> pytanie do advanced userow. Jak dlugo trza grzebac w linuxie, zeby poznac go do podszewki? Przy czym poznac jego komendy, chociaz te najbardziej potrzebne. Jak dlygo tez trza sie grzebac w jezykach, zeby nauczyc sie programowania? Wiem, ze to pytanie troche ogolnie glupie jest, ale, jak dlugo potrzeba bawic si ew programowaniu, kiedy np. zasiadajac za sterami nowego jezyka z pomoca manuala jestesmy w stanie w ciagu pol godziny o
<Johny__Mnemonic> sorki, rozlaczylo mnie
<buber> Johny__Mnemonic, kilka lat i kilka wersji na slacku ...
<buber> wlasne kernele, wlasne skrypty w bashu itp
<Johny__Mnemonic> ale po co komu wlasne kernele?
<buber> po to żeby zrozumieć co i jak
<Johny__Mnemonic> okej, to ja tam nie bede zaglebias sie az tak, juz wiele czasu na winde starcilem. Ile wiec czasu potrzeba, zeby opanowal czlowiek w dosc dobrym stopniu obsluge tego OSa?
<Wizard> Johny__Mnemonic, trzeba go popsuć i naprawić kilka razy :D
<Johny__Mnemonic> czy linuxa da sie popsuc?
<Wizard> da się
<Johny__Mnemonic> niby jak?
<Wizard> da się to zrobić nawet przypadkiem
<Wizard> no np odinstalować coś potrzebnego
<Wizard> albo usunąć pliki jakieś przypadkiem
<Wizard> netbeans
<Wizard> ups, nie to okno
<buber> hehe
<buber> rm -rf /
<buber> i juz masz napsute ;]
<Wizard> no po tym to już nie ma co naprawiać
<buber> Johny__Mnemonic, ja z Linuksem mam doczynienia od 2001 roku i nadal niewiele umiem
<buber> bo nie mam potrzeby się uczyć :)
<buber> jedynie gentoo mnie przerosło, a moje wrodzone lenistwo nie dało zgłębiać tematu
<Wizard> :)
<Johny__Mnemonic> no ja np uwielbiam grzebac w sofcie i w hardzie, w przeciwienstwoe do innych, ktorzy to wola sobie w nosie pogrzebac, w uchu, badz w ...gdzies tam, gdzie slonce nie dochodzi.
<buber> no i tak wczoraj mnie sie windows znowu znudził na jakiś czas
<buber> i posadzilem najpierw 11.10, ale zbagowane jak dla mnie za mocno
<Johny__Mnemonic> gentoo slyszalem to ciagle walki, kompilowanie itp, itd.
<buber> wiec zostalem na 11.04 ;]
<Johny__Mnemonic> o, tez mam 11.04
<Wizard> Johny__Mnemonic, mhm
<Wizard> znaczy jak już wywalczysz optymalną konfigurację, to się rzadko sypie
<Wizard> ale tam jest tyle do robienia
<Wizard> jak lubisz grzebanie, to ci się spodoba
<Wizard> tylko ta kompilacja jest denna
<Dudi> Witam
<buber> Wizard, ja moge miec i rolling nawet
<Johny__Mnemonic> ale co w kompilacji jest denne? to sie robi samo za siebie?
<buber> mam całkiem szybki net do tego
<buber> tylko po co, skoro o dziwo unity mi działa i całkiem mi sie to podobuje ;)
<Wizard> :D
<buber> chociaz nie powiem, w 11.10 dziala sporo szybciej
<buber> no i nowy kernel ...
<buber> 360 ramu zajęte, niczym w xp
<Johny__Mnemonic> no
<Johny__Mnemonic> wlasnie
<Wizard> ej, to mało
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, to bierzesz zlecenie?
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX, niestety nie
<Johny__Mnemonic> odpalam htop i tam mam 1360/2011mb - znacyz, ze to jest wolna przestrzen te 1300?
<gjm> Wizard: weź go ogarnij
<gjm> /bin/sh: /home/gjm/.irssi/logs/freenode/#ubuntu-pl/2011-07-16.log: Permission denied
<gjm> 14:14 < Johny_Mnemonic> a moze gjm to suczka?
<gjm> Wizard: ^
<gjm> nie rozumiem osobistych wycieczek
<Johny__Mnemonic> czyzby linux nachapal az 640mb RAM?
<buber> jest coś fajnego do tłitera i fejsa?
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm: a Ty wiesz co to dovecot-postfix
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: nie
<Trojanin> mam pytanko
<Wizard> wal
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, to chociaz daj mi czlowieka ktory to zrobi
<Trojanin> jest na linuksa coś takiego jak Subiekt GT?
<Trojanin> albo inne
<Wizard> Trojanin, to jest dosowe coś do księgowości?
<Johny__Mnemonic> SimonPHOENIX: a ten majlowy serwer twojafirma nie ma mozliwosci auto-przekierowania?
<Wizard> był jakiś pakiet księgowy na gplu, q t
<Wizard> qt
<Trojanin> Wizard: nie wiem konkretnie, ale do sklepu
<SimonPHOENIX> Johny__Mnemonic, to jest dedyk, jak sam nie zrobisz to nie ma
<Wizard> ale nie pamiętam nazwy
<fgdfgdfg> Ludzie jak ubuntu sobie radzi na netbookach ?
<Wizard> u mnie zajebiście :)
<fgdfgdfg> a jaki to sprzêt
<SimonPHOENIX> fgdfgdfg, jak widzisz na Aleinware M17X10 dziala super
<SimonPHOENIX> nawet ma sterowniki wlasnosciowe plus dla Crossfire
<fgdfgdfg> asus eee pc 1201
<Wizard> ja mam eeepc mt101t czy jakoś tak
<firemark> asus e³ :)
<Admc`> Cześć :(
<Admc`> :)
<Wizard> domyślnie był tu windows 7, jak zobaczyłem jak to chodzi, to nawet się nie zastanawiałem nad ratowaniem tej partycji do instalacji, tlyko zaorałem wszystko
<Wizard> i praży
<fgdfgdfg> znalaz³em tylko takie co¶ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMj-aImBcIk tutaj sprawuje siê tak sobie :)
<Wizard> krzaczysz
<fgdfgdfg> ja ?
<bialy663> tak
<Wizard> tak
<fgdfgdfg> oj przepraszam bardzo :)
<buber> SimonPHOENIX, po co ci taki potwór ?
<buber> desktop replacement ?
<SimonPHOENIX> buber, bo lubie, pracuje czasem na kilku maszynach wirtualnych na nim to itak za slaby, bede zmienial niedlugo na lepszy
<buber> heh, to tylko ja jeszcze na C2D siedze? ;]
 * gjm też
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: jak ci sie znudzi to możesz mi go oddać
 * bialy663 ma amd64x2 na stacjonarce
<Johny__Mnemonic> buber, ja tez
<buber> zeby nie intel to bym hackbooka zrobił ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm, ale tu klawiature mam po szwedzku to nie wiem czy bedziesz sie dobrze z tym czul
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: da sie zrobić
<Johny__Mnemonic> smieszny jest ten "karmic"  : )
<Wizard> karmic?
<Johny__Mnemonic> Ubuntu 9.cos tam
<Johny__Mnemonic> ten z linka tego zza krzakow
<Wizard> skąd?
<Johny__Mnemonic> fdhjgskj youtube...
<Johny__Mnemonic> 15:03 < fgdfgdfg> znalaz³em tylko takie co¶  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMj-aImBcIk tutaj sprawuje siê  tak sobie :)
<Wizard> ³
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm, dedyka tez mam z i7, plus 24 GB DDR3 i 3000 GB, lubie exkluzywne rzeczy
<Wizard> co w nim śmiesznego?
<Johny__Mnemonic> ale i tak wolno chodzi. U mnie FF odpala sie w ulamek sekundy...tylko stron nie laduje szybko tak, jak w windowsie.
<Johny__Mnemonic> a smieszne te przeciaganie okienek
<Johny__Mnemonic> takie gibajace sie
<Johny__Mnemonic> wlasnie system okienkowy powinien byc taki na faze
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: czyli lapek moj? ;d
<mati75> SimonPHOENIX: ja mam podobnie tylko 2 x xeon 6 core
<buber> http://img846.imageshack.us/i/bnt.png/
<buber> ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm, narazie ja go uzywam ;)
<gjm> :(
<Johny__Mnemonic> buber, masz mobile broadband?
<buber> Johny__Mnemonic, e-e ?
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm, ale gdybys wzial dziewczyne z TH i dal jej obywatelstwo zarobil bys moze ze 40 tys zl to bys kupil juz taki
<mati75> buber: ble unity
<buber> mnie sie podoba ;)
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: mam własną :)
<gjm> minimalizm panowie, minimalizm
<gjm> c'nie mati75?
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm, ale tamta nie placi tylko ciagnie z Ciebie, zmien to
<buber> używalność panie, używalność ...
<mati75> gjm: ta
<mati75> buber: też się da
<bialy663> wolę GnomeShella
<buber> xfce mi sie totalnie nie podoba
<Johny__Mnemonic> buber i po co ci system, ktory zajmuje prawie 3giga ramu?
<buber> a nie będę babrał się w openboxie
<gjm> buber: sie nie wyklucza
<buber> Johny__Mnemonic, jak sie przyjrzysz to zobaczysz ze zajmuje dużo mniej
<Wizard> o, ktoś jeszcze lubi gnome-shell oprócz mnie :)
<gjm> buber: ile?
<buber> BTW, ram jest do używania, a nie podziwiania
<Wizard> :D
<mati75> piepszone muchy
<gjm> mati75: 'pieprzone'*
<buber> 886 MB w buforze
<mati75> gjm: true
<gjm> buber: ta, chyba że masz mało
<buber> nie wiem, mam 3 giga ;]
<buber> w desktopie 4
<buber> ostatnio sprzedałem piecyk z 16GB
<gjm> buber: http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/#/d3ntse7 - ładnie wygląda i jest funkcjonalny
<buber> wszystko na względnym wypasie, tylko bez grafiki, bo gościu fundusz miał ograniczony
<Wilczek`> buber: Alienware Area 52?
<Off24> Den dobry o/
<Wilczek`> Dobry den
<Wizard> cześć Off24
<Wizard> napraw sobie klawiaturę :)
<buber> Wilczek`, nie, amd 110 ram, modularny zasilacz 700w, 2TB dysk
<buber> do grafiki
<Wilczek`> Chyba do filmów
<buber> amd 1100
<Szatan> buber: po ile 1k KW PSU modularny?
<buber> 6 rdzeni plus mnożnik
<Off24> Mam problem, a mianowicie nie moge poprawnie zainstalowac Gnome3 na Ubuntu 11.04. Czy ktoś wie jak bądź zna jakiś sprawdzony tutorial jak to zrobić?
<buber> moze takie cos sobie zrobie też :D
<Off24> probowalem juz 4 rozne tutoriale i nic
<Wizard> Off24, ja znam
<Wilczek`> Off24: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-11-04-instalacja-gnome-3/
<Off24> i mówisz że sprawdzony tak?
<Johny__Mnemonic> ale co te aplikacje tak na prawde robia, ze zajmuja tyle ramu? kiedys w czasach win3.11 w95 to jak ktos mial 32 mega ramu to bylo cos i wsyztsko wygladalo pieknie, triche sie czekalo, ale dzialalo.
<Johny__Mnemonic> sory, pije wino, zara bede pitolil glup[oty
<bialy663> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/131793/Screenshots/2011-07-16-15h23m.png
<Off24> Wilczek`: mam wrażenie, że już próbowałem według jego kroków iść
<SimonPHOENIX> ja whiskie
<SimonPHOENIX> ale nie gadam glupot
<SimonPHOENIX> ;)
<Wilczek`> Off24: U nas wszystko mamy sprawdzone ^^
<Off24> ogólnie teraz to już nawet ładna sytuacja jest. Bo niby gnome3 zainstalowana, jednak ani startx, ani startx -- :1 nie działa
<Off24> jedynie sudo startx rusza środowisko
 * gjm herbatę
<buber> Szatan, 7oo
<Off24> jednak jako root ;/
<Wilczek`> A GDM?
<Szatan> buber: 700 zł? :O
<Off24> GDM zainstalowany
<buber> Szatan, TA
<buber> Cooler Master zasilacz ATX Silent Pro 1000W Modular Active
<Szatan> huh
<buber> mniej niz 700, z 650 pln
<Szatan> piecyk buduję ;_
<Szatan> *;)
<SimonPHOENIX> Szatan: moze Ty wiesz co to jest dovecot-postfix
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<Szatan> na AM2
<Szatan> SimonPHOENIX: Ja wiem co to jest :D
<Szatan> SimonPHOENIX: ale to $$ musisz wyłożyć
<SimonPHOENIX> Szatan, ile?
<Off24> Wilczek`: kiedy probowalem tego tutoriala ktorego podałes, był problem z gnome-games-common w sumie o tego zaczynalo sie wszystko sypa
<Off24> sypac*
<Wilczek`> Dziwne
<Wilczek`> Skoro GDM zainstalowany
<Wizard> Off24, dodawałeś jakieś dodatkowe repozytoria?
<Wilczek`> To samo powinno startować
<BlessJah> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 hours, 47 minutes, and 8 seconds ago: <jacekowski> kiedys
<BlessJah> pongowałby o ludzkich godzinach...
<Wizard> Off24, bo ja dodałem gnome-team, tylko jest takie zastrzeżenie, że się czasem pierdzieli
<Wizard> BlessJah, on jest dziwny
<Wizard> i ma bana na połowie freenode, za gadanie od rzeczy
<Off24> Wizard: tylko ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Wizard> o, no to ja tego używam
<BlessJah> Wizard: mi też mówią, że dziwny jestem
<BlessJah> czasami
<Wizard> ja dzisiaj w sklepie z lampami usłyszałem, żę jestem bystry i sobie poradzę :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: komplementy od mamy się nie liczą
<Off24> Wizard: próbowałem też dpkg-reconfigure i purge a potem install na gdm'ie
<Off24> i też nic, więc mała masakra już
<Szatan> SimonPHOENIX: 7$
<Johny__Mnemonic> no nic, nikt tutaj nie zna rozwiazania na moj problem, wiec bylo milo, ale jeebcie sie, a najlepiej teg gjm co pisze jak baba! : ***** kocham was, ale od tylu ; )
<SimonPHOENIX> Szatan, 7 dolarow?
<Szatan> SimonPHOENIX: yep
<gjm> Wizard: nie wiem po co ci ta małpa
<SimonPHOENIX> Szatan, ale ja sie powaznie pytam
<Wizard> gjm, wybacz, byłem w kuchni
<gjm> Szatan: kłery
<Szatan> SimonPHOENIX: serio
<Wizard> skąd tacy ludzie się biorą?
<gjm> z nienacka
<BlessJah> Wizard: bocian przynosi
<gjm> odrzuty z eksportu
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "cycki" (5), "gjm" (4), and "dr konqui" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Ashiren24" (0).  You (gjm) are ranked 2 out of 13.
<BlessJah> gjm--
<BlessJah> gjm--
<BlessJah> :>
<gjm> BlessJah: weeeź
<Szatan> Wizard: kifka przynosi ze swablandu
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> BlessJah, jak dzieci
<BlessJah> Wizard: ech, liczyłem na coś mocniejszego
<gjm> kurde, windows skonfigurowany i mi się zaczęło nudzić
<BlessJah> gjm: i spadłeś w karmie
<gjm> BlessJah: :<
<BlessJah> :>
<buber> ehh, neosradka i jej technologie
<Dudi> gjm, wirtualna maszyna czy na dysku zagościł?
<gjm> Dudi: na drugim dysku
<gjm> BlessJah: i nie mogę go oszukać :(
<Dudi> gjm, do czego potrzebujesz?
<BlessJah> gjm: na query karmę chcesz se podnieść?
<Wizard> gjm, zmień nick i sę podbij
<Wizard> się*
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<gjm> Wizard: żebyście mnie wykopali jak skrzypa?
<BlessJah> gjm: nie mam opa
<Wizard> skrzyp wyleciał za fallusy
<BlessJah> gjm: zrób to w nocy, kiedy nikogo nie bedzie
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> Dudi: fl studio, ableton, + może jakieś gierki
<gjm> BlessJah: ta, i /clear żeby nikt nie zobaczył :D
<Wizard> clear czyści tylko twoje okno, geniuszu
<gjm> no shit!
<BlessJah> Wizard--
<BlessJah> rzeczy oczywiste powinny pozostać oczywiste
<gjm> wyglądam na aż tak głupiego?
<BlessJah> gjm: tak
<gjm> starajcie się unikać odpowiedzi 'tak'
<gjm> BlessJah: dzięki ;*
<Anon1234> Hej, mam problem z sesjami - włączenie jakiejkolwiek zajmuje dobrych kilka minut, a potem i tak Unity (lub odpowiednik w Classic) nie są włączane
<nie_jestem_gjm> gjm++
<nie_jestem_gjm> gjm++
<gjm> partyzant
<Dudi> xD jaki grind
<Dudi> 'karma
<Dudi> `karma
<Przekliniak> Dudi: Highest karma: "cycki" (5), "gjm" (4), and "dr konqui" (1).  Lowest karma: "ftpd: Windows" (-1), "Opera" (-1), and "Wizard" (0).
<Anon1234> Jakim cudem otrzymalem tu jakąkolwiek pomoc dwa lata temu to ja nie wiem
<gjm> Anon1234: też nie wiem
<Dudi> Anon1234, rozkręcasz się widzę
<Anon1234> Zwykle google starczyło, i szczęśliwie omijałem irc :D
<Dudi> Anon1234, zdziwił byś się ile irc może pomóc
<Anon1234> Nie zdiwił, w innych miejsach sam pomagałem, ale jakoś sam wolałem nie pytać.
<buber> heh, fajny ten gwibber
<Dudi> buber, a widziałeś jak będzie wyglądał w 11.10?
<buber> niet
<Anon1234> No nic poddaje się. Może kiedy/gdzieś indziej znajde odpowiedź
<Dudi> chwila
<Dudi> buber, http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/gwibber-revamped-ubuntu-11-10/
<bialy663> o
<bialy663> moze sobie zainstaluję tego gwibbera
<bialy663> o
<buber> w sumie lepszy
<bialy663> jest w aurze :)
<Dudi> bialy663, możesz objaśnić... w czym jest?
<bialy663> AUR
<gjm> Dudi: Arch User Repository
<bialy663> ale to nie te distro
<gjm> bialy663: e tam, ja mam pacman'a w Ubuntu :)
<bialy663> :O
<bialy663> :)
<Wilczek`> gjm: JAK?!
<Wilczek`> O.O
<Dudi> gjm, xD przypomina nazewnictwo z filmów akcji z flagą w każdym momencie... :)
<Admc`> Wilczek`: sudo apt-get install pacman
<Wilczek`> :O
<Wilczek`> :D
<gjm> Wilczek`: http://krzysztof.jogger.pl/2009/09/03/instalacja-archlinuxa-przez-chroot-z-poziomu-ubuntu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6kd4zko> (at krzysztof.jogger.pl)
<gjm> bialy663: ^
<gjm> Admc`: hehe, jasne
<Wilczek`> Moment, Admc`: To chyba zainstaluje grę :P
<bialy663> gjm: znaczy ja mam archa
<Admc`> to zainstaluje pacmana
<Admc`> :P
<gjm> bialy663: no okej, ale żeby w ten sposób zainstalować Archa, musisz wsadzić pacmana
<buber_> %$#^&*@
<bialy663> huh gwibber wymaga network menagera
<buber> znowu mnie wywali ?
<firemark> ze szkoły? owszem
<BlessJah> gjm: powiem qermitowi
<BlessJah> gjm: i ci da -100
<buber> firemark, że skąd ?
<gjm> BlessJah: :<
<buber> ktoś ma tu z Was HTC ?
<bialy663> ja mam
 * Szatan 
<bialy663> ten gwibber 3.1 jeszcze tak nie wygląda
<bialy663> nie zauważam żadnych zmian w porównianiu z poprzednią wersją
<bialy663> poza tym że fb nie działa ;D
<Johny__Mnemonic> im baaack!
<Johny__Mnemonic> : )
<Johny__Mnemonic> o w mordę,  Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim
<Johny__Mnemonic>           zapytasz - google.pl
<Johny__Mnemonic> pierwszy raz z tym spotykam się
<Johny__Mnemonic> .
<buber> bialy663, masz S-Off?
<Johny__Mnemonic> Ludzie, ja mama alkohol we krwi, dajcie na luz.
<bialy663> wat?
<bialy663> ile razy tego typa jeszcze będę plonkował...
<Johny__Mnemonic> Wizard. Dzięki koleżko.
<Johny__Mnemonic> bialy, co się napinasz?
<BlessJah> Johny__Mnemonic: możesz mieć alkohol we krwi albo cukier w kostkach, nie interesuje nas to
<bialy663> buber: S-Off?
<Johny__Mnemonic> a co was interesuje?
<buber> bialy663, masz zrootowany czy tak jak ja z zablokowanym bootloaderem ?
<bialy663> nie, nie mam zrootowanego, ani nie mam zablokowanego bootloadera
<Johny__Mnemonic> ja mam sowjego sfona zrootowanego
<bialy663> rootowanie Legendy to za dużo roboty i poprostu mi się nie chce
<buber> bialy663, jaki model?
<buber> ah
<gjm> Wizard: pink
<Johny__Mnemonic> htc legend : )
<buber> heh, to ja mam w sumie to samo, ale w mniejszym formacie
<Johny__Mnemonic> widziałem crash test legend, prawie niezniszczalny ; )
<buber> wildfire S white ;]
<Johny__Mnemonic> ale zaszokowal mnie f480 szajsunga : / normalnie niezniszczalny fon!
<Johny__Mnemonic> ja mam touchPro2
<bialy663> musialbym robic downgrade, który jest problematyczny z najnowszym bootloaderem
<buber> ja poczekam aż sami odblokują boota
<buber> raptem 2-3 miesiące
<buber> a potem pewnie cyanogen albo coś z sense
<Johny__Mnemonic> wlasnie, istneije mozliwosc zdalnego sterowania kompem poprzez wifif w telefonie?
<Johny__Mnemonic> tzn w windowsie sterowalem normalnie
<Johny__Mnemonic> ale czy pod linuxem cos ktos slyszoł?
<Johny__Mnemonic> sense? bleh, fuj. Tylko ... gdzie jest ten od "minimalizm"?
<buber> jest SSH
<BlessJah> Johny__Mnemonic: istnieje, sshd
<buber> jest RDP
<BlessJah> na komputerze instalujesz openssh, na komorce putty
<BlessJah> mozesz zarzadzac przez internet
<buber> po co putty, jak ma zrootowany telefon to i terminal jest
<Johny__Mnemonic> a idzie podgladac to, co sie dzieje na terminalu, badz nawet na "pulpice"?
<buber> ale to android musi byc
<BlessJah> buber: a jak nie ma zrootowanego androida, to nie ma
<buber> tego mi brakuje wlaśnie
<buber> cyanogen to świetna rzecz :D
<bialy663> connectbot bez roota, putty na wm
<bialy663> w javie też jakieś były
<Dudi> próbowaliście iOS odpalić na VB?
<buber> 512 na ROM to za mało, migiem brakuje miejsca na appsy
<Szatan> buber: a apps2sd?
<Johny__Mnemonic> no wlasnie, to mam pod winde taka aplikacje, serwer, co pozwala klientowi na sfonie z WM podgladac pulpit, sterowac dotykiem myszka, klawiatura, jak sie ma qwerty w fonoie, albo wirtualna..i chce to miec z linuksem sprawne!
<buber> Szatan, bez roota nie działa
<buber> Szatan, sam na oryginalnym ROM pozwala na przenoszenie aplikacji, ale polowa tych fabrycznych jest do niczego i nie daje sie skasować
<Szatan> buber: ja kilka godzin po dostaniu telefonu go zrootowałem
<Johny__Mnemonic> hahaha szatan <ok>
<buber> Szatan, na mojego nie ma roota i póki co nie da sie mieć bez płacenia za XTC klips ;]
<buber> przesiadłem  sie z kupy zwanej szajsun galaxy I7500 ;]
<buber> tu przynajmniej jest 512 RAMu, wolne powyżej 200 ;)
<buber> tam jak było 20 wolnego to sukces :D
<Johny__Mnemonic> z/w prosze! nie piszcie beze mnie!
<Admc`> buber: ja mam 288 MB ramu i nie narzekam
<Admc`> wolne zazwyczaj 40-50 MB
<Admc`> a swapu nie mam
<buber> Admc`, ja dlatego wzialem mniejszy telefon, z wiekszym ramem
<buber> moglem wziąć Desire też w dobrej cenie
<buber> ale ten jest starszy i słabszy sprzętowo
<buber> jak bedzie root to bedzie i procek 1GHz ;]
<Admc`> buber: a po co ci proc 1 GHz, żeby bateria szybciej padała?
<buber> Admc`, po to zeby cyanogen płynniej działał
<buber> Admc`, w tej chwili jest 600MHz
<Admc`> buber: lol
<buber> Admc`, inne fony mają ten sam proc ale wyżej kręcony
<Admc`> baterii szkoda
<Admc`> ja miałem 520 MHz, podkręciłem do 614 MHz i jest ok
<buber> Admc`, wystarczy kupic taką do HD2 ktora ma 1900mAH :)
<buber> Admc`, zreszta, na tej co teraz w idlu telefon wyżyje tydzień :D
<Admc`> buber: to kupuj, i wydawaj niepotrzebnie pieniące
<Admc`> dze*
<Admc`> na idilu do telefon może nawet rok trzymać
<Admc`> co z tego jak się go używa to trzyma znacznie krócej
<buber> czas działania: 162:46:15
<buber> czas działania w st. wyboru: 30:57:40
<Admc`> 30 godzin
<Admc`> pfff
<Admc`> toż to mniej niż dwa dni
<buber> tak, na odpalonym wyswietlaczu z wifi i gps ;]
<buber> w idlu dotrwałem do 300h
<buber> ale skopany jest troche dotyk w tym sofcie, i pare innych pierdół
<Admc`> po co ci cały czas włączone wifi i gps?
<Admc`> marnotrawstwo baterii
<buber> hmm, bo potrzebne?
<bialy663> hm buber gdzie było info o baterii?
<bialy663> bo znaleźć nie mogę
<buber> informacje o telefonie ->Akumulator
<bialy663> no ja swojego conoc ładuję
<bialy663> potrafi trzymać 24godziny jak rzadko używam
<BlessJah> buber: potrzebne do czego?
<BlessJah> buber: rano jak wstajesz, to nie pamietasz gdzie jestes?
<BlessJah> a potem wchodzisz na facebooka sprawdzic, co robiles poprzedniego wieczora?
<buber> BlessJah, raczej poczta sie synchronizuje i pogoda
<buber> zebym nie musial kompa odpalac zanim do pracy dojade
<bialy663> no ja wifi, 3g mam cały czas włączone
<BlessJah> buber: nie uwierze ze 24/7 potrzebna ci pogoda
<bialy663> dla synca
<buber> BlessJah, co 1h sie aktualizuje
<BlessJah> nie uwierze takze ze caly czas na poczcie wisisz
<buber> BlessJah, jak nie ma w zasięgu zapamiętanego wifi, to wszystko sie usypia ;]
<buber> BlessJah, zależy mi na synchronizacji w/w i kontaktów z gmailem ;]
<buber> i po to jest wifi
<buber> a gps dla HTC Location
<buber> jakby ktoś sie połaszczył na mój telefon bez mojej wiedzy
<buber> kapewu?
 * buber napiłby sie dobrego browara 
 * Wilczek` też lubi pić budynki
<bialy663> są bardzo sycące
 * buber zrealizował chęć i zanabył drogą kupna Łomżę export  ;]
<bialy663> :X
<buber> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1388326141.png
<samotnik> witam
<samotnik> ma ktoś sposób aby naprawić X.org
<samotnik> padły mi  X
<BlessJah> jaki dzwięk wydały upadając?
<samotnik> a nie mogę zainstalować 11 bo wyskuje mi błąd jak by z grawiką coś
<samotnik> BlessJah,  nie znęcaj się prosze :) szukam pomocy w rozwiązaniu problemu
<BlessJah> samotnik: jaki komunikat ci wyskoczył
<BlessJah> przy upadku
<samotnik> poporostu kiedyś odpaliłem ubuntu i włączył się ten tryb z opcjami do odratowania x-ów
<BlessJah> uwielbiam to wlasnie w ubuntu - zero komunikatow, ktorych uzytkownik moglby nie zrozumiec
<samotnik> gdy wybrałem opcje by skorzystał z kopi zapasowej x-ów to niezadziałało
<samotnik> oświeć mnie gdzie jest ten komunikat
<BlessJah> samotnik: w /var/log/Xorg.log albo Xorg.0.log
<samotnik> powiem tylko tyle że konfiguraca do xorg jest czysta
<buber> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<buber> ?
<samotnik> buber,  zadziała to ?
<buber> it should
<buber> nie dowiesz się póki nie sprawdzisz :D
<samotnik> aha
<samotnik> to ja zaraz wracam
<samotnik> buber,  nie pomogło :)
<samotnik> mniejsza z odratowaniem
<buber> SOA#1
<samotnik> chcem na nowo zainstalować  system  w końcu 11 spróbować
<samotnik> ale problem wyspęuje gdy wybiorę opcje do zainstalowania
<samotnik> to po pewnym czasie gdy ładuje już się znaczek ubuntu
<samotnik> to po chwili wyskakują znaczki
<gjm> samotnik: masz płytę z ubuntu?
<samotnik> tak jak by coś z kartą graficzną albo źle dobra rozdzielczość
<samotnik> tak
<samotnik> sprawdzałem ją
<buber> samotnik, jaka grafika ?
<samotnik> nvidia 240 gr
<samotnik> gt *
<samotnik> 240 gt
<Wilczek`> 240 groszy :D ?
<buber> dziwne, powinno działać
<buber> to sterownik sie sypie
<buber> radziłbym ściągnąć wersję alternate najpierw
<samotnik> no ale czemu nawet live cd nie odali
<samotnik> odpali *
<buber> bo widocznie sie pieprzy coś miedzy vesą a zamkniętym a noveau
<buber> nie wiem na jakim tobie odpala w live
<samotnik> hmm a jak to sprawdzić ?
<samotnik> nie zmieniam nic poprostu wybrałem by live odpaliło
<samotnik> na windowsie karta działa
<samotnik> myślałem na początku że szlak ją  trafił
<buber> sudo apt-get install -reinstall nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases
<winter> o/
<samotnik> to są te alternatywne sterowniki tak ?
<buber> nie, te są zamknięte
<samotnik> hmm a nie lepiej pobrac paczkę ze strony nvidia ?
<bialy663> nie
<samotnik> czeu ?
<samotnik> czemu ?
<bialy663> przy kazdym updacie kernela bedziesz musial na nowo je instalowac
<bialy663> ręcznie
<buber> bo lepsze są zawsze dystrybucyjne
<samotnik> aha
<samotnik>  :) to prosze by towarzyszę poczekali sprawdzę czy to zadziała :)
<sbl> Hola
<sbl> Jest tutaj jakiś magik od SVN?
<Wizard> sbl, zadaj pytanie
<Wizard> jak ktoś będzie wiedział, to odpowie
<sbl> Próbuję zrobić w post-commicie by updatowało mi od razu zmiany do katalogu produkcyjnego w stronie. I svn update /var/www/strona pokazuje Skipped /var/www/strona
<sbl> nic się nie dzieje, nie aktualizuje zmian.
<sbl> svn export działa, ale ja chce sam update
<samotnik> nie pomogło :) dalej to samo
<samotnik> powiem tylko że przy starcie wyskakuje komunikat że karta jest nie aktywna i cos  z  GLX
<buber> ...
<buber> wklej gdzies na net dmesg | tail
<samotnik> hmm jak to z konsoli ma na net wrzucić ?
<sbl> ...
<sbl> skopiowac
<buber> kuwa
<buber> moze lepiej jak jednak przeinstalujesz system ;]
<sbl> lub dmesg > /home/samotnik/dmesg.txt
<samotnik> chcę 11 zainstalować
<samotnik> ale coś problemy z nią mam :)
<buber> mowilem co masz zrobic
<BlessJah> samotnik: wgetpaste w repo jest?
<BlessJah> buber: sprawdz w repo curlpaste albo wgetpaste, jak jest niech samotnik zainstaluje
<buber> http://ftp.wcss.pl/ubuntu-releases//11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<buber> i koniec tematu
<sbl> buber: cos taki nerwowy
<buber> ja?
<buber> ja niespotykanie spokojny czlowiek jestem :D
<BlessJah> buber: no, jestes jedna z bardziej nerwowych osob na tym kanale
<buber> e-e
<buber> raczej niecierpliwą ;]
<BlessJah> jedno drugiego nie wyklucza
<samotnik> BlessJah,  a ty co powiesz na temet wysakujących krzaczków podczas ładowania  się instalacji ubuntu 11 albo  ładowania live cd ?
<BlessJah> samotnik: nie używaj ubuntu
<buber> hehe
<samotnik> widzę że wszyscy jesteście nastawieni  na zgnojenie kogoś na samym starcie :) no oprucz paru niecierpliwych osób
<sbl> chyba cierpliwych
<sbl> co to znaczy "krzaczki"
<sbl> Ja się pytam czemu gdy zatwierdzam zmiany z komputera (SVN) to na serwerze nie wykonuje się post-commit (skrypt z prawami wykonywania) ?
<buber> bo svn ssie
<buber> uzyj git ;]
<sbl> ty tez i co z tego
<sbl> jesli nie masz nic do powiedzenia to nie wypoawiadaj sie, bo chuj mnie interesuje ze moge uzyc git skoro ja chce uzyc svn. Git uzywam do zcegos innego.
<buber> kultura u ciebie nie jest zbyt wysoka ;]
<sbl> nie dla ciebie
<buber> to idź jej szukaj w googlach ;]
<buber> tam bedzie odpowiedź na wszelakie problemy
<sbl> juz sobie poklikałes? :)
<buber> talk to the hand ..
<sbl> odejdź czasem od komputera, poza nim też jest życie
<buber> ROTFL :D
<buber> jeszcze jakies mądre rady dziecię masz dla mnie?
<sbl> sram na cie ;]
<buber> tja
<buber> mocny w necie, frajer w świecie ;]
<sbl> heh
<sbl> :) dziecko jestes
<sbl> pozdro, nie gadam z debilami.
<buber> taaaa, duże 30letnie dziecko ;(
<buber> dopije browara w tej intencji
<Wizard> cholera, nie zdążyłem wykopać
<Wizard> a ty buber też się pilnuj
<buber> yes mom
<Wizard> no po co się w pyskówki wdajesz?
<buber> czasem lubię jak mi się nudzi za bardzo
<Wilczek`> DaZ: Mówił wam ktoś, że odstajecie od normalności?
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: cśśś
<BlessJah> bo go obudzisz
<Wilczek`> Niech się budzi -.-
<DaZ> robiłeś z siebie debila przez ostatnie pare dni
<DaZ> ciesz sie, że aż tyle czasu cie wszyscy tolerowali [;
<Wilczek`> Ta, od kiedy pytanie się o coś na kanale, który jest rzekomo supportem Archa jest robieniem z siebie debila?
<DaZ> od kiedy te pytania są idiotyczne, ew. opisane w pierwszym z brzegu starter's guide
<DaZ> i nigdzie nie jest napisane, ze to support [;
<Wilczek`> #archlinux-pl ← Już sama nazwa mówi, że jest o Archu, a tym samym supportem
<DaZ> nie.
<DaZ> może u was na ubuntkach wszystkich podnieca jak ktoś jest zbyt nieumny żeby nawet posługiwać sie menadzerem pakietów
<DaZ> ale, jak nazwa wskazuje, ubuntki sie kończą poza kanałem dla ubuntków [;
<BlessJah> DaZ: ooo, daj mi loga na wklejkę
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: co odwaliłeś?
<DaZ> cholernie mi sie nie chce grzebać >:
<Wilczek`> Nic, zapytałem się, czy da się zainstalować coś z DEB'a, a jeśli tak, to jak
<BlessJah> buahahaha
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<buber> lol
<firemark> Wilczek`: LOL
<firemark> Wilczek`: mam nadzieje ze trollowales
<DaZ> nie trolował
<DaZ> stawiał jakieś -dev paczki bo chciał sobie skompilować kadu
<DaZ> :f
<buber> normalnie jak dzieci w piaskownicy
<Wilczek`> -.-
<Wilczek`> Skoro nie chciało się skompilować z normalną paczką, a na kadu.im jest, że potrzebuje -dev paczkę, to co?
<DaZ> aur, abs, to twój komputer
<DaZ> generalnie kłade na to laske, ide sobie [;
<Factum> cześć
<buber> ziew
<xyz> witam
<xyz> czy posiada ktos zainstalowany pakiet z dodatkowymi motywami do kadu z serii 0.9.x?
<xyz> chodzi dokladnie o paczke: "kadu-themes"
<Wilczek`> A o co dokładnie się rozchodzi?
<xyz> chcialbym sie dowiedziec czy pakiet ten zawiera motywy inne niz te zawarte w zrodlach kadu tj. cos innego niz motyw default oxygen i glass
<xyz> nie mam jak tego sprawdzic gdyz osobiscie uzywam gentoo a nie moge znalezc odnosnika pozwalajacego mi pobrac ten pakiet
<JohnyMnemnic> hej, dlaczego mnie wywaliliście?
<JohnyMnemnic> czy ja coś złego zrobiłem?
<JohnyMnemnic> Mniejsza, ważne, że jestem z powrotem.
<Admc`> cześć :)
<buber> nikt cie nie wywalił
<buber> twój net sie o to postarał
<JohnyMnemnic> jaki net? bana dostałem na ten kanał.
<JohnyMnemnic> kurdę, od tych fajek syczę jak boa
<JohnyMnemnic> kto mnie wesprze?
<JohnyMnemnic> potrzebuję SpiderMonkey C library
<Wilczek`> `g SpiderMonkey C library
<Przekliniak> Wilczek`: SpiderMonkey - MDN Docs: <http://www.mozilla.org/js/spidermonkey/>
<Wilczek`> Zobaczmy...
<JohnyMnemnic> Wilczek, przestudiowałeś?
<Wilczek`> Ty studiuj, ja nie potrzebuję. Wolę LaTeX-a ;P
<JohnyMnemnic> co to latex?
<Trojanin> JohnyMnemnic: takie coś z kauczuku.
 * buber obejrzałby jakiś dobry film 
<Johanes_Mnemonic> a ja potrzebuję SpiderMonkey engine
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ściągam, kompi kompi, majki majki i pupcia, nie tworzy plików, kórych potrzebuję.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> widać wszyscy się znają
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gdzie moja mirableka?
<mati75> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<firemark> Przekliniak to spoko ziom ; d
<lisu_> re
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ą móję znąćźki wyświętłąją śię prąwidłówó?
<firemark> no ba
<firemark> znaczy dla mnie
<Matan[M]> bry
<fi9o> Johanes_Mnemonic: Prawidlowo sie wyswietlaja
<Johanes_Mnemonic> o, obudzili się.
<fi9o> Johanes_Mnemonic: Nie. Po prostu mmie nie bylo wczesniej.
<fi9o> Do moich obowiazkow nie nalezy siedzenie na ircu i sprawdzacze czy Ty/ktos ma dobre kodowanie.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> figofago <firemark> no ba
<Johanes_Mnemonic> <firemark> znaczy dla mnie
<fi9o> Johanes_Mnemonic: No wlasnie, dla niego.
<fi9o> Moze on miec inne kodowanie, np iso a ja utf.
<firemark> nie
<firemark> jak dostaje iso to koduje odrazu na utf
<fi9o> firemark: nie napisales, wiec moglem sobie gdybac.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> nie, on nie może mieć innego!
<fi9o> Sranie w banie. ;]
<Johanes_Mnemonic> on musi mieć takie same!
<Johanes_Mnemonic> i basta!
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ja tutaj jestem ServOpem
<Johanes_Mnemonic> !
<Johanes_Mnemonic> hehehe ; p
<fi9o> dupa z ch*jem
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> Tyle w temacie
<Johanes_Mnemonic> nom, mam te dwie rzeczy
<fi9o> Ide pomarudzic po domu bo mi sie nudzi
<Johanes_Mnemonic> a nakręcałeś kiedyś kota na krbkę?
<Johanes_Mnemonic> dobra, to idę zjeść chomika. Chce ktoś też smażonego?
<Matan[M]> Johanes_Mnemonic: ja wolę ośmiolatki trzymane w piwnicy coby skruszały
<Johanes_Mnemonic> uu pedobear
<gjm> się odezwał
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ostatnio przyjechały do mnie w gości holenderki, takie młode, 14, 15 lat. No palce lizać..i nie tylko palce. Okej, w miarę przystojny jestem, więc na widok mnie już je cipki swędziały. Oj pięknie, przecudownie uśmiechały się. Wszystkie złotowłose blondynki. No cudowne, a Ty GJM won do swojego wapniaka traktorzysty!
<Wilczek`> xD
<Johanes_Mnemonic> chyba zostanę pedofilem
<Admc`> wyczesana opowieść wodzu!
<Johanes_Mnemonic> wyczesany to może być bober laski
<Johanes_Mnemonic> bóbr-dla niewtajemniczonych.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> *
<Admc`> bobry się goli
<Wilczek`> A bobery?
<Johanes_Mnemonic> brodę też
<gjm> gdzie się podziały tamte opmajstry?
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gjm idź do kościoła
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gjm już na skargę leci, jak taki mały bobas " mamusiu, a wojtek mi zapierdolił grabki"
<gjm> Johanes_Mnemonic: weź się opanuj
<gjm> po pierwsze, nie przeklinaj
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gdyby był ze starym, to by stary odpowiedział " to idź zapierdol jemu w głwę wiaderkiem"
<gjm> po drugie, osobiste wycieczki kieruj na query
<Johanes_Mnemonic> przeklinaj, nie przeklinaj.
<winter> johny mnemonic fajny film
<Johanes_Mnemonic> aż tak źle to nie odnoszę się.
<winter> ale blade runner fajniejszy
<Johanes_Mnemonic> fajny, tylko tyle pamiętam, ten jeden wyraz, bo mi zresetowało pamięć
<dwe11er> gjm: z trolami sie nie dyskutuje ;f
<gjm> Johanes_Mnemonic: spójrz w temat kanału, rzuca Ci się w oczy słowo 'Oficjalny'?
<Johanes_Mnemonic> blade runner to klasyk
<gjm> dwe11er: eh, patologia
<winter> Johanes_Mnemonic: abw użyło twoejgo mózgu jako nośnika danych i coś poszło nie tak??
<Admc`> Quintasan: ping
<dwe11er> lol
<winter> a nie
<winter> oni to fdd używają
<Matan[M]> Johanes_Mnemonic: wysłałem ci zaproszenie, tam idź trollować
<winter> hrhr
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ja nie mam miekkiego mozgu
<winter> masz jak beton?
<gjm> Matan[M]: niech zgadnę ;>
<Matan[M]> wielki betonowy
<Johanes_Mnemonic> matan a co tam sie robi? co to znaczy trolowac? ja znam tylko toudiego i reszte ogrow ksieciunia
<Matan[M]> boże chroń  królową...
<Matan[M]> gjm: GZ zgadłeś
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Matan[M], ale tam nie ma nikogo, tam nic sie nie dzieje, same geje i jedna stara bobrzyca
<Matan[M]> Johanes_Mnemonic: ooooo
<Matan[M]> wyjdź
<winter> jedyny słuszny kanał dla troli to trolls@ircnet
<Matan[M]> winter: to klon trollowni ino
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ale tam nawijają po turecku
<winter> co ty
<winter> trolownia jest młodziutka a trolls@ircnet ma już kupoę lat
<Matan[M]> winter: sarkazm ;]
<winter> kiedyś przejąłem tamten kanał :->
<winter> jak go oddałem to tak się na mnie wku**ili, że miałem bana na pół roku
<Matan[M]> winter: teraz nie te czasy, nie ten procent w napojach ;)
<Wizard> Johanes_Mnemonic, miałeś się zachowywać :/
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gjm padako, oddawaj mi mój procent głosów!
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Czarodzieju, proszę o łaskę.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Już nie będę.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Już jestem na trollowni.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ...ale gjm zakosił mi głosy.
<gjm> Johanes_Mnemonic: łaskę? możesz mi zrobić laskę
<Matan[M]> lmao :D
<Matan[M]> n00bs
<Wizard> ?
<gjm> 'głosy'? lulz
<gjm> Wizard: weź go wy*jeb
<winter> głosy to słyszałem jak nie brałem leków
<gjm> Matan[M]: dosłownie se przetłumaczył i myśli że cwany
<Johanes_Mnemonic> daj spokój
<gjm> 21:35 -!- mode/#trollownia [-v Johanes_Mnemonic] by gjm
<gjm> głosy ^
<Wizard> :D
<winter> a voice.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> yep
<gjm> Wizard: na co Ci czarodziejska laska? mam ci grepnąć logi?
<Wizard> nie trzeba
<Wizard> pilnowałem garół
<Wizard> garów
<Wizard> ale obiecał poprawę
<gjm> i zrypał
<gjm> kolejny razy
<gjm> raz*
<Matan[M]> gjm: Wizard tą czarodziejską różdżkę co innego czaruje ;]
<gjm> wiem wiem :)
<Wizard> chwilowo obiad czaruję
<Wizard> znaczy kolację
<Matan[M]> mały ale wariat ;D
<winter> żonka nie gotuje?
<Wizard> gotowała obiad
<Wizard> ;)
<winter> ah
<winter> już chciałem mówić, że słabo
<Matan[M]> winter: nie bierz jedzenia robionego przez kobietę
<Matan[M]> bo one gotować nie umieją
<Wizard> Matan[M], a bo co? niekoszerne?
<Matan[M]> i chcom ciem otruć
<winter> moja mama umie
<winter> i nie chce mnie otruć
<gjm> ale ja np. gotuje lepiej od swojej dziewczyny
 * Matan[M] w domu gotuje bo kuchnia matuli mu nie smakowała
<winter> tea time.
<gjm> o tak
<Johanes_Mnemonic> dobra, to ja idę po wino.
<winter> mnie pewnie dzisiaj piwko czeka
<winter> kumpel z urlopu wrócił
<winter> piwko albo 6
<Wilczek`> Wie może ktoś, jak w LaTeX-ie zrobić podwójny enter?
<Admc`> nie
<Wilczek`> Admc`: Nie tiebie się pytam :P
<buber> 6 bronxów ?
<buber> to juz przesada
<winter> dlaczego
<Matan[M]> winter: piwo jedno albo 6, do tego flaszka, fajki i pielgrzymka przez miasto ;]
<winter> 6 to akurat
<winter> po 8 piwach się robię senny
<buber> wolałbym połówkę
<winter> Matan[M]: wódki nie pijam
<Matan[M]> winter: ja też
<buber> na głowę oczywiśnie
<Matan[M]> wolę swój domowy bimber ;]
<gjm> nie róbcie mi ochoty
<gjm> bo zaraz sam sie gdzieś wybiorę
<Matan[M]> gjm: jak przyjdzie ochota to i pies kota wyłomota
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gjm idz idz
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Matan[M], aahahhaha
<Johanes_Mnemonic> widziałem to na własne oczy
<gjm> Matan[M]: nie rapuj
<gjm> zią
<buber> wiecie co ?
<buber> tsssssT ;]
<gjm> wiemy
<gjm> hłe hłe
<gjm> ale do monitora to nie to samo
<Matan[M]> buber: wiedziałem to wcześniej
<Johanes_Mnemonic> teraz pytanie, wszyscy tutaj mają dziewczyny?
<Matan[M]> Johanes_Mnemonic: a co szukasz sobie bratniej samotniej duszy?
<gjm> nie, tylko ChanServ
<lisu> Johanes_Mnemonic: a żona też się liczy?
<buber> heh
<Matan[M]> lisu: to gorzej jak nie mieć dziewczyny, no chyba że żonę masz ładną ;)
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Matan[M], nie, wolę swoje stałe obcykane. Lisu, tak.
<lisu> Matan[M]: nie mam żony.
<buber> ja mogłem mieć, ale nie wyjszło
<Matan[M]> lisu: czas sobie znaleźć ;)
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gjm a Ty nie kombinuj, bo jestem wylewny, jak mnie ktoś sprowokuje.
 * Matan[M] za młoda dupa jest żeby sobie żon szukać
<gjm> Johanes_Mnemonic ma psa i się zastanawia czy z dziewczyną fajniej
<lisu> Matan[M]: good point
 * lisu searching...
<Matan[M]> in progress
<Matan[M]> please wait
<gjm> ...
<Johanes_Mnemonic> gjm zato twoja dziewczyna ma też psa i zastanawia się, czy nie lepiej..
<buber> a potem : baza wirusów zaktualizowana ...
<Matan[M]> [elevator/loading theme]
<lisu> area scanned... wife with given parameters not found.
<gjm> Johanes_Mnemonic: pff
<gjm> lisu: mission failed
<buber> to ja już wolę wyścigi i chlanie
<buber> przynajmniej nikt nie truje nad głową ;]
<lisu> time to drink.
<Matan[M]> buber: chyba rowerem :P
<Johanes_Mnemonic> ja tam uważam, że żeby życie miało smaczek, raz dziewczynka, raz chłopaczek, a że piesek nawinie się po drodze, to już nie moja dupa.
<buber> chyba niebardzo rowerem ...
 * Matan[M] ma niedaleko lotnisko ale rzadko są zloty żeby udostępnili do wyścigów :<
<buber> jakie lotnisko ?
<Matan[M]> buber: tam gdzie her Hitler londował
<buber> kur
<buber> miejscówka
<Matan[M]> lądował*
<Matan[M]> buber: kętrzyn
<Matan[M]> no toć mówię że tam gdzie hitler lądował
 * lisu popija whisky z lodem w oldglassie
<gjm> idę na browar
<buber> e to lipa
<gjm> cya
<buber> Dajtki lepsze
<Johanes_Mnemonic> spass sprichst du deutsch?
<lisu> gjm: o> czołem
<buber> teraz robie imrezę w Ełku ;]
<Johanes_Mnemonic> oh danke sehr mein gott der pisser ist weg
<Wizard> Johanes_Mnemonic, miałeś się zachowywać
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Wizard, przecież zachowuję się!
<lisu> oho, Wizard przydział 'ranger badge'
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Co tu kurdę na baczność trzeba stać?
<Wizard> Johanes_Mnemonic, nie, ale nei interesują nikogo twoje prwferencje seksualne
<Wizard> oraz tu mówimy po polsku
<buber> disqusting
<Johanes_Mnemonic> hahaha look @ buber
<Johanes_Mnemonic> oo buber to podobne do bober - bóbr
<Wizard> jak chcecie się popisywać stopniem germanizacji, to ubuntu-de, i ubuntu-uk na pewno chętnie was przygarną
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Wizard, ja tam nie widzę potrzeby popisywania się.
<Johanes_Mnemonic> Napisałem, żeby ten dzięcioł nie zrozumiał, a intelilgencja jedynie skumała.
<buber> hmm, a w ryj ?
<Wizard> no, chyba nie da się inaczej
<Johanes_Mnemonic> i nie mam potrzeby tutaj ... ale nie dam na siebie włazić!
<buber> heh
<jacekowski> Wizard: a tobie kto opa dal
<jacekowski> ABUSER
<Wizard> no co, źel zrobiłem?
<Wizard> źle?
<jacekowski> opa abusuje
<jacekowski> ta
<Wizard> stirlitz
<Wizard> mów po polsku
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: czemu abuserowi dales opa
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: on wiekszy abuser ode mnie jest
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> ej nooo, zachowujecie się sami jak dzieci
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> okej, nie wszyscy
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> niektórzy tutaj całkiem wyluzowani
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> ale twmu wizardowi to bym pałeczkę odebrał
<jacekowski> ale teraz bym mu dal bana
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> jestem poważny człowiek, ale ludzie, teraz nikt tutaj nie wszedł z prośbą o pomoc
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no zrob z nim coś, no.
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> rozmwiamy luźno
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> dał mi bana już jacekowski
<Wizard> ma zmienne ip :/
<jacekowski> Wizard: dlatego sie na opa nie nadajesz
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> nie ma sensu banowac
<jacekowski> Wizard: jest milion opcji
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> przypuscmy, ze zapominasz...
<jacekowski> Wizard: na identa
<jacekowski> Wizard: na real name
<jacekowski> Wizard: albo klase zabanuj
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> o tym, ze postawiles bany....
<winter> lol
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> i wchodzi tutaj ktos, kto rzeczywiscie
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> potrzebuje pomocy, badz
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> ma cos do wniesienia
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> pomoc, mam na mysli
<Wizard> szafę chyba
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ze to jakas zagraniczna klasa z ktorej nikt nie wchodzi
<buber> dzizas
<buber> co za trollownia
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> ludzie!
<Dudi> Johnasz_Mnemonic, czy ty czasem wczoraj bana nie dostałeś?
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> przestancie sie zachowywac jak dzieci IRC
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> które się banują kickują i bóg wie co
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> siedzicie, porozmawiajcie
<bastetmilo> Johnasz_Mnemonic: weź i wyjdż, albo się zamknij.
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> luźno, pożartujcie trochę
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> bastemilo się zamykam o Pani ma.
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> t*
<buber> stfu god damn it
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> (szanuj polski język <pomyślał>)
<Dudi> hehe
<Dudi> nawet zabawny jest xD
<winter> bastetmilo powinna mieć opa
<winter> albo lepiej nie
<Wizard> a ja nie?
<winter> jak na razie abusujesz czarodzieju
<Dudi> zostawcie sam się wypali
<Wizard> lol
<bastetmilo> ja chce opa :)
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> (lepiej, żeby jej nie dali - to kobieta!)
<buber> nie no, gnój  ...
<buber> won mnie z priva
<buber> ale biegiem
<buber> <Johnasz_Mnemonic> biegiem to cie stara w betoniarce lewym kołysała
<buber> zabijcie to zanim ignora dam
<fi9o> :]
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> (a ja go pytam, co się tak napina)
<fi9o> Napina jak plandeka na zuku
<winter> dziecko t-mobile
<Wizard> dalej twierdzicie, że nie powinienem go banować?
<buber> zebym sie zaraz ja nie zdenerwował i zebyś nie zobaczył co to znaczy rynsztokowy język
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> (ja jestem za tym, by go nie banowac)
<Wizard> o tobie mówiłem
<bastetmilo> Wizard: alez powinienes jak najbardziej
<winter> ja jestem za powściągliwością w sprawie banów
<Johnasz_Mnemonic> okej, to wyjde sam.
<Wizard> winter, racja
<winter> a jeśli już to czasowo
<winter> Wizard: lol.
<Wizard> co?
<mati75> jajco
<mati75> Wizard: +b daj
<buber> *mnemo* ;]
<Wizard> tak się pewnie skończy
<Dudi> Wizard, co daje +q przy nicku?
<Wizard> quiet
<Wizard> może wchodzić na kanał, ale nie może pisać
<Wizard> winter, może i nadużywam, ale kurczę, tu jest taki bardak
<winter> hm
<winter> anyways
<buber> jak w całym necie
<buber> killall -9 !
<winter> jak byś jeszcze nie zauważył to nie zależy mi bardzo na tym kanale
<winter> czasami jest tu fajnie
<winter> ale jest tyle innych kanałów
<winter> zresztą poza tym tutaj prawie sam offtopic
<winter> chociaż nie mam problemów z ubuntu
<buber> so do I
<buber> :)
<winter> czas na herbatkę
<Wizard> hmm, mi się czasem gnom3 dziwnie zachowuje
 * Matan[M] potrzebuje jakiegoś minimalistycznego debian based distro (coby miał max 50-70mb)
<Stirlitz> puppy?
<fi9o> DSL
<winter> puppy jest na slacku
<Matan[M]> dsl na deb jest?
<fi9o> Da
<winter> tak
<winter> bbl
<Stirlitz> są różne puppy ;)
<Matan[M]> fi9o: dsl od 2,5 roku nierozwijany :/
<fi9o> Matan[M]: (:
<anemus> czy to wada?
<fi9o> Dla mnie zdecydowanie tak.
<firemark> Matan[M]: pisałem o tinycore
<firemark> Matan[M]: spróbujcie tego :p
<firemark> ewentualnie jebnijcie archlinuxem
<Matan[M]> fi9o: wiem o tcl ale akurat deb based potrzebuję
<Matan[M]> tabfail...
<Matan[M]> firemark:
<firemark> Matan[M]: try ubuntu! :-)
<Jonasz> co tutaj tak cichutko? tylko mi zabronili mówić.
<anemus> Matan[M]: ale, że co chcesz 50-70M z x-ami? :S
<Matan[M]> anemus: może być bez
<Matan[M]> byle iso było około tych rozmiarów
<Matan[M]> no max może 100mb
<Jonasz> Matan[M]: a do czego tobie to?
<Matan[M]> Jonasz: do pracy
<Jonasz> ten damn small DSL to zajmuje okolo 50
<Matan[M]> Jonasz: dsl od 2,5 roku nierozwijany
 * fi9o 
<winter> 2nd
 * gjm powrócił
<lisu> gjm: witaj
<lisu> jak było?
<gjm> piwnie
<gjm> ale się nałaziłęm
<gjm> nałaziłem*
 * lisu sączy drugą szklaneczke whisky z dolem
<gjm> widać że już druga
 * lisu ma whiskaczowo dziś
<gjm> lodem*
 * bastetmilo idzie po drinka
<lisu> drinki są dla kobiet, wódki nalej ;)
<gjm> jointa skręć
<bastetmilo> lisu: to będzie wódka pół na pół z wodą gazowaną.
<bastetmilo> za 5 dni archcon! :)
<lisu> bastetmilo: hmm, jaki jest sens rozcieńczać rozcienczone?
<dwe11er> bastetmilo: yo, napierdolimy sie ;f
<bastetmilo> lisu: masz racje. dziś wódka z lodem i plasterkeim cytryny tylko.
<bastetmilo> dwe11er: taak? ciekawe...
<lisu> bastetmilo: jak to mówią w rosji: "na zdarowje"
 * winter popija żubra
<bastetmilo> na zdrowie!
<Jonasz> dlaczemu tutaj jest tyle nikow co nic nie mówią?
<winter> Jonasz: mają shelle i sesję zostawiają i idlują
<dwe11er> bo mogom
<gjm> bo chcom
<winter> nom
<winter> ja teraz nie mam shella, tylko na swoim serwerze
<gjm> masz serwera?!11
<winter> no
<gjm> jesteś zią
<lisu> łał, on ma serwera!
<winter> nom :->
<lisu> zrób fotke słitaśną serwerowi i prześlij... tylko musi być taka z "dziubkiem"
<lisu> LOL
 * dwe11er sie odsuwa bo winter ma serwa :<
<dwe11er> to może być zaraźliwe
<winter> ale jesteście chujowi.
<dwe11er> pewnie
<Jonasz> same dauny tutaj siedzą, więc ja spadam dalej. Ciao bambinosy! Nie zapominjcie o pampersach!
<gjm> lulz
<bastetmilo> eno eno, winter :)
<dwe11er> :D
<gjm> winter: wiemy :<
<lisu> uff, poszedł sobie :)
<bastetmilo> przeraził go poziom kanału :)
<dwe11er> bastetmilo: przytłoczyła go ilość nowych informacji
<dwe11er> ;)
<gjm> co kanału?
<winter> a swrwerek ma materię od cmosa zdupioną i brak upsa
<winter> baterię.
<lisu> bastetmilo: aby coś go przeraziło, np poziom kanału to najpierw musiał by być ten poziom,... gdzieindziej wyskalowany x)
<bastetmilo> dwe11er:  tak. przytłoczyło go jeszcze specyficzne poczucie humoru linuksiarze :)
<winter> bastetmilo: cało krocze mnie mnie piecze :-( obtarte mam wszędzie
<bastetmilo> winter: od ujeżdzania serwera???
<winter> od chodzenia
<lisu> winter: ty kroczem chodzisz?
<gjm> loool
<bastetmilo> się sudocremem posmaruj winter
<winter> coś będę musiał załatwić
<gjm> się
<winter> gjm: a pierdol się.
<winter> gjm: coś ci na bańkę siadło?
<bastetmilo> winter: wyrażaj się.
<lisu> winter: weź lód do miednicy, później troche wody zimnej w wsadź tam swoje 4 litery, może być blisko serwera... może go zachlapiesz
<gjm> winter: oj, żarcik
<winter> :-(
<gjm> winter: ;*
<winter> od 8 minut sobie ze mnie żartujecie
<bastetmilo> winter: :* no nie wkurzaj się :)
<winter> :-|
<bastetmilo> ej no :)
<winter> ok
<gjm> no :)
<winter> chyba skórę mam wrażliwą
<winter> a to i tak wszystko przez to, że przytyłem
<Wilczek> [0:25] <gjm> winter: ;*
<Wilczek> gjm: czyżbyś chciał nam coś powiedzieć? Bo myśmy się dawno ujawniali ;P
<gjm> Wilczek: hłe hłe, wolę dziewczyny
<gjm> :)
<gjm> ale winter taki smutny
<lisu> ha, doczekałem, warnings=0 bad sectors=0 repaired=0
<lisu> od 9:30 czasu lokalnego robiło wipe na całym dysku
<lisu> jeszcze szybki czek i dosc na dzis
<soee> moge jakos sprawdzic ostatnio wykonany skrypt czy pobrany kod lub cos pobobnego ?
<winter> nie
<winter> chyba, że masz coś co to loguje
<gjm> a bash_history?
<winter> to jak z prompta wykonuje
<lisu> kurde przydało by się to to, ale to logi by się zapychały chyba zbyt szybko
<lisu> free -m
<lisu> o kurde, nie tu ;/
<winter> :-D
<lisu> `seen skrzyp
<Przekliniak> lisu: skrzyp was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 2 hours, 59 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <Skrzyp> hahaha
<Wilczek> `seen Wilczek
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Wilczek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 33 minutes and 37 seconds ago: <Wilczek> gjm: czyżbyś chciał nam coś powiedzieć? Bo myśmy się dawno ujawniali ;P
<Dreadlish> lol.
<bastetmilo> lisu: czy skrzyp to Skrzyp?
<Dreadlish> tak
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp siedzi teraz na #jakilinux
<Dreadlish> napisał jednego arta i teraz siedzi
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: no...
<bastetmilo> udziela się :)
<fi9o> Dreadlish: Ja nie napisalem zadnego i siedze.
<Dreadlish> przez chwile zapomniałem że ty jesteś w tamtejszym niebieskim jeepie
<fi9o> Co wiecej wiele z nich moglbym skrytykowac.
<fi9o> Ba! Nawet sie nie udzielam na kanale za bardzo a siedze!
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> to nie jest śmieszne
<fi9o> A w ktorym momencie mialo byc?
<MlAU> moge cos wkleic?
<fi9o> MlAU: Na wklejke oczywiscie, ze tak.
<MlAU>   CPAN.pm: Going to build T/TB/TBUSCH/JavaScript-SpiderMonkey-0.20.tar.gz
<MlAU> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MlAU> This module requires the SpiderMonkey C library -- please read the
<MlAU> README file on how to download, compile and link it.
<MlAU> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MlAU> No 'Makefile' created  TBUSCH/JavaScript-SpiderMonkey-0.20.tar.gz
<MlAU>   /usr/bin/perl Makefile.PL INSTALLDIRS=site -- NOT OK
<MlAU> Running make test
<MlAU>   Make had some problems, won't test
<MlAU> Running make install
<Dreadlish> kurde
<MlAU>   Make had some problems, won't install
<Dreadlish> NA WKLEJKE
<MlAU> Failed during this command:
<MlAU>  TBUSCH/JavaScript-SpiderMonkey-0.20.tar.gz   : writemakefile NO -- No 'Makefile' created
<bastetmilo> MlAU:  nie tutaj!
<Dreadlish> i co ja teraz przeczytam oprócz tego że nic?
<anemus> MlAU: to nie było ustawowe trzy linie...
<Dreadlish> gdzie klimonda?
<fi9o> Proponuje chloste!
<Dreadlish> jeszcze nie banuje?
<Dreadlish> proponuje obrzezanie
<MlAU> co z tym jest nie tak?
<Dreadlish> MlAU: to że wkleiłeś na kanał a nie na wklejke
<MlAU> weezcie mi pomozcie
<Dreadlish> MlAU: wklej tu ===> wklej.to
<fi9o> wklej.org
<fi9o> Albo jakis skrypt do tego mozna uzyc
<Dreadlish> paste na pooco
<anemus> MlAU: to ty kompilowałeś wczoraj js...?
<Dreadlish> albo ix.io
<Dreadlish> albo w ogóle
<Dreadlish> nopaste.pl
<MlAU> anemus, tia
<anemus> MlAU: pisałem byś poszukał biblioteki i zlinkował
<anemus> nie pamiętam jakiej już dziś
<anemus> libmozjs jakoś tak
<gjm> MlAU: zmieniłeś nick i taki mądry?
<MlAU> poszukalem i znalazlem, ale linki nagle wcielo ze wszystkich stron..ale okej, synaptic po prostu, szukam spidermokey C lib i wynalazl. Instaluje..i nadal cpan mi wywala to, co wkleilem przed chwila
<anemus> bo ci piszę, że się inaczej nazywa
<anemus> i dla tego
<anemus> trzeba wrzucić do niej link z nazwą jakiej się spodziewa
<anemus> i skrypt będzie ci działał
<anemus> sprawdzałem co jest w tych rpm-ach
<anemus> tam nie ma nic co ja np bym nie miał w systemie
<MlAU> to jak to zlinkowac?
<anemus> wleź do katalogu z bodajże /usr/lib
<anemus> w terminalu i wpisz
<anemus> ln nazwa_źródłowej nazwa_porządanej
<MlAU> thx
 * lisu skonczył czekować dysk na dziś, nara
<winter> nararara
<anemus> MlAU: tylko sprawdź czy tam jest ta biblioteka i gdzie jej szuka
<anemus> bo tego nie jestem pewny
<anemus> i jak by była nie tam gdzie powinna to musisz lekko zmienić składnię ln
<anemus> gdzie te czasy gdy 128MB to był szał ciał
<Dreadlish> dawno temu
<Dreadlish> na 128mb dalej można postawić mnóstwo rzeczy
<anemus> jakby to było wczoraj ;/
<Dreadlish> tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak
<anemus> no można
<anemus> tylko po co?
<Dreadlish> no włąśnie;d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-17
<MlAU> okej, juz poradzilem sobie sam, bez bzdurnych how to, gdzie to w kazdym pisza co innego.
<winter> burp
<MlAU> ja piernicze kolejny problem
<Wilczek> Wybiła 3:00 :D
<MlAU> wezcie ten system jest do bani
<Wilczek> jaki?
<MlAU> nie powiem :x
<MlAU> dlaczego w FF nie dziala java?
<Wilczek> Bo jej nie masz?
<MlAU> ja piernicze, to dlaczego ten linux tyle zajmuje a nic w nim nie ma tylko wszystko trzeba sciagac?
<Wilczek> Wejdź na http://ubuntu-pomoc.org i w wyszukiwarkę wpisz java :)
<Wilczek> Ile zajmuje? 698MB?
<Wilczek> Windows 7 zajmuje całą płytkę DVD, a zawiera praktycznie podstawowy system
<Wilczek> Java jest zamknięta i wymaga dodatkowego repo.
<Wilczek> Przynajmiej w Ubuntu, bo w innych distrach nie spotkałem się z taką polityką.
<winter> w windowsie też javy nie ma
<winter> od 98
<Wilku> A w 1.0, 3.1, 3.11, 95, itp. była?
<MlAU> mam dosyc linuxa. Okej, jave zainstalowalem po swojemu. Dziala. W takim XPLite, ktory caly zajmowal jedynie leko ponad 100mb(micro wersja) biblioteka javy to jakies 2,3,moze ze 4mb i dziala. Tutaj, w linuxie to sciagania standardowej paczki 30,40,50mb, gdzi epo rozpakowaniu zajmuje ponad 100mb!  Jakim cudem? DLaczego tak jest? Idzie sie naprawde zniechecic do linuxa.
<MlAU> ./bye
<firemark> dobra
<firemark> dobranoc
<Wilczek> Witam wszystkich :)
<Wilczek> Co oznacza plus przy nicku?
<Stirlitz> okres
<Stirlitz> i żeby nicka nie drażnić
<Wilczek> O.o
<MlAU> wszyscy śpią?
<Wilczek> ja nie
<Wilczek> MIAU
<Wilczek> Sformatowałem dyskietkę na ext2, pokombinuję jeszcze z innymi systemami ^^
<MlAU> pożegnam linuxa. Tu nic nie działa tak, jak to wszyscy chwalą, że niby działa tak, że wszystko na rozkaz. Zbyt wielki syf się zrobił. Nie ma to jak czyściutki windows, poukrywane pliki, bo po  co komu w nich grzebać, jak wszystko działa. Okej, miłego dnia i ciągłego naprawiania i upgradeowania kernela i takich tam.
<mati75> MlAU: to nie używaj ubuntu
<dawid> siemka
<dawid> Jest tu ktoś?
<Wilczek> Jaki kolo... Już wiem skąd się biorą nawiedzeni windowsiarze... Tak samo jak pewien człowiek chciał ocenić Linuksa na blogu, wybrał Gentoo jako pierwsze distro i po nim zjechał -.-
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<dawid> Jestem tu nowy
<Wilczek> widzę ;)
<dawid> Zrobiłem coś nie tak?
<Wilczek> nie, to było do kogoś innego ;)
<dawid> Ok :)
<Wilczek> Mów śmiało co cię gryzie :)
<dawid> Z trudem tu trafiłem, z ubuntu.com mnie zaprowadzili. Popisać chce z kimś normalnym (Czyli kimś, kto używa Linuksa)
<Wilczek> ja chyba spełniam kryteria :P
<dawid> Popisać chce z kimś normalnym (Czyli kimś, kto używa Linuksa)
<dawid> To fajnie :)
<dawid> Jaką masz dystrybucje Linuksa?
<Wilczek> Arch i Ubuntu 11.04
<dawid> Ja mam Ubuntu 10.10 sam się zaaktualizował, nawet nie wiedziałem ze to robi
<dawid> Tutaj jest 74 userów a na ubuntu.com jest  1367
<Wilczek> Statystykę prowadzisz :P? Tamten kanał obejmuje pół globu, a ten tylko Polskę :)
<dawid> No racja ;)
<dawid> Ja kurde nie znam Angielskiego a musiałem się tam dowiedzieć, gdzie jest coś Polskiego
<dawid> Miałem kłopot z Linuksem bo się grzał laptop na nim, ale po całej nocy myślenia załapałem co się stało
<Wilczek> ?
<dawid> Brak sterowników po prostu. Temperatura była 43-50 stopni a teraz jest 42 stopnie na HDD
<dawid> naszpc.pl Dobrze mi strona wychodzi? Pracowałem tylko 48 godzin, więc za dużo nie zrobiłem
<hoodlum> czy ubuntu ma jakiś program diagnostyczny?
<hoodlum> zacząłem się bawić z chmodem, a jestem noobem
<hoodlum> skończyło się na wyczyszczonym pulpicie i brakiem dostępu do systemu
<hoodlum> po paru próbach udało się przywrócić dawny stan
<hoodlum> ale zapobiegawczym trzeba być, a te moje akcje to chaotyczne były
<hoodlum> więc chciałbym sprawdzić system właśnie jakimś programem diagnostycznym
<hoodlum> czy wszystko sprawnie działa i jest bezpieczne
<Wilczek> dawid: na oko nawet nawet. Później przejrzę całą ;). Hmmm... Wizard nie patrzy to i ja się pochwalę: http://pcb.orge.pl/ ^^
<dawid> Wilczek- No już lukam twoją
<dawid> Wilczek. Czemu nie masz domeny .pl??
<dawid> Wilczek- Fajny blog :) Będe go przeglądał ;)
<Wilczek> dawid: Bo narazie jest w planach. Muszę się dowiedzieć jak to zrobić, bo stronę mam na użyczonym hostingu.
<Wilczek> ok ;)
<dawid> Wilczek- Ja mam stronę na Hostingu kolegi, normalnie będzie brał 200zł na miesąc a na mam za free
<MlAU> Wizard to penera, słucha się tej cioty GJM
<MlAU> 200 zł za hosting?
<dawid> Tak. Będzie miał dostęp do jakiś tam plików iwgl
<dawid> Jak już założy ten hosting, to podam linka
<dawid> Plików .basch
<dawid> Plus pewnie dobre parametry, a serwery są w Niemczech
<gjm> Bry
<MlAU> no właśnie, ja jestem w Niemczech. Mam kompa z UPSem, od przyszłego miesiąca VDSL2 50mbit down/10mbit up-load i jeśli 200 zł ludzie płacą, może i ja taki hosting odwalę?
<MlAU> gjm cioto pierdolona w dupe ruchana przez starego i staarego
<Wilczek> O.o 200,- to Łukasz zbiera co roku na kolejny :D
<dawid> MLAU- On będzie bardzo dobre parametry. Jak na razie jest łącze 128 MB/S, 16 GB ram, i kupi jakiś dysk macierzysty ze razem będzie 5200 TB
<dawid> Jakos tak mówił
<gjm> macierzowy*
<dawid> albo 1200 TB
<Wilczek> :o
<dawid> Wilczek- Ty masz bloga opartego na WordPress ??
<Wilczek> tak
<MlAU> dobra spierdalam a gjm'a niech stary dalej w dupe pcha, a stara dalej niech przechodzi need for speeda na pieszo
<gjm> pa
<dawid> Mlau- hehe... Z tym Neet For speedem znam tekst
<MlAU> jeb sie z psem sasiada
<MlAU> *gjm
<dawid> Kocham ten czat!
<buber> czesc
<MlAU> tylko sie z nim nie pierdol ; ) Miłego dnia życzę wam.
<dawid> Cześć
<dawid> Nad wzajem ;)
<gjm> 2 troll?
<dawid> Jakich?
<MlAU> troll to twój brat i cała jego rodzina
<gjm> MlAU: miałeś sobie iść?
<buber> ehh, wakacje
<dawid> buber- Wakacje są w tym roku nudne
<MlAU> sami popaprańcy, a matka was wali cyckami po łbach, bo mówi, że jak z mlekiem nie wyssaliście ani jej, ani staremu, to trzeba wam inaczej wbić, ale tak od serca
<MlAU> ide, chuj ci w dupe gjm
<Wilczek> MIAU: Krótko: WEŹ SPIERDALAJ BO CIŚNIENIE WSZYSTKIM PODNOSISZ!
<Wilczek> -.-
<Stirlitz> weźcie sie ogarnijcie trochę
<gjm> Stirlitz: :) właśnie miałem to zaproponować
<qermit> Stirlitz: co sie stało?
<gjm> qermit: trollował
<qermit> Stirlitz: tylko nie bij Przekliniaka on jest grzeszny
<gjm> 9090/tcp  filtered zeus-admin
<gjm> ^ co to za cuso?
<gjm> cudo*
<Stirlitz> no nie wiesz?
<qermit> zeus web server?
<gjm> e, myślałem że inny zeus
<lisu> re
<Wizard> sup
<gjm> Wizard: \o
<Wizard> coś tu nuda dzisiaj
<lisu> Wizard: ale z odznaką to nie musisz tak "paradować"
<gjm> Wizard: nuda bo tego ćwoka już wywalili
<Wizard> kuwa ;)
<Wizard> którego, tego mnemonica?
<Wizard> ah, teraz widzę
<Wizard> widzę, że Stirlitz pojechał pół świata ;)
<qermit> nie pół świata tylko dojczlandy
<Dreadlish> e panowie ubunciarze
<Dreadlish> jaka tam jest standardowa przeglądarka obrazków w gnome?
<Stirlitz> eog
<buber> indeed
<Wilczek`> Dlaczego wyświetla mi: * #ubuntu-pl :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services ?
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: bo masz +r
<Wilczek`> A co to jest za flaga -.-?
<Wilczek`> I dlaczego ją mam?
<Wilczek`> Nie mogę przez to wejść na telefonie
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: /MSG ChanServ help flags
<Wilczek`> +r - włącza korzystanie z komendy unban, i co w związku z tym?
<buber> ja też to mam ;]
<buber>  /MSG ChanServ help flags
<buber> ups
<Matan[M]> wszyscy mają +b, mam i ja!
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> nie on ma +r, tylko kanał ma +r :>
<Wilczek`> Od kiedy?
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: od zawsze lamko
<Wilczek`> To jest ciekawe
<Wilczek`> Bardzo ciekawe
<Wilczek`> Bo o godzinie 6 mogłem wejść na telefonie (nick niezarejestrowany)
<Wilczek`> A od godziny dwunastej otrzymuję komunikat:
<Wilczek`> #ubuntu-pl :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<gjm> wiedz że coś się dzieje
<Wilczek`> Tzn. nick zarejestrowany, ale nie mój - nie wiem gdzie to zgłosić, bo już 31 tygodni nie używany, więc powinien być zwolniony
<Matan[M]> Wilczek`: może nie kupiłeś pakietu na irca i dla tego nie możesz wejść z telefonu ;P
<Wilczek`> o.o
<dwe11er> ;s
<Wilczek`> Nie ma czegoś takiego
<Wilczek`> :P
 * dwe11er zmodyfikował swoje ll na 11 i ma spokój z nickami
 * [M] też
<buber> ;]
<buber> łazap?
<Wilczek`> ...
<Wilczek`> Co jest z tym kanałem?!
<Wilczek`> Muszę ręcznie dołączać
<Wilczek`> -.-
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: z kanałem nic
<Wilczek`> Nagle dzisiaj o 12 ktoś mu dodał +r, dziwne
<Wilczek`> ...
<buber> może zarejestruj nick ?  ;]
<BlessJah> done, zarejestrowany
<BlessJah> :]
<buber> :D
<Wilczek`> Eh, potrzebuję nicku Wilczek, a ten jest zarejestrowany, ale nieużywany od 31 tygodni. Da się go jakoś zwolnić i zarejestrować?
<BlessJah> da się
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: musisz zrobić loda komuś ze staffu freenode
<Wilczek`> hmm
<Wilczek`> Gdzie zgłoszenia :D ?
<BlessJah> w damskiej, na drugim piętrze
<Wilczek`> Ja tam nie wejdę :P
<BlessJah> Wilczek`: wiesz, że freenode ma swoją stronę www?
<Wilczek`> Wiem
<Wilczek`> Tam było, że nicki wygasają po 10 tygodniach + 1 tydzień za każdy rok
<BlessJah> jakby nie było, freenode od 20 lat nie dziala
<BlessJah> wiec nick wilczek wygasł na pewno
<Wilczek`> Że jak O.o?
<BlessJah> "nieużywany od 31 tygodni"
<BlessJah> no to wychodzi 10 tygodni, plus 1 za każdy rok, więc nick musiałby istnieć 31-10, chwila, jeden w pamięci... w lewo... dwa od pięciu...
<BlessJah> w każdym razie długo
<Wilczek`> Że jak???
<Wilczek`> -NickServ- Information on Wilczek (account Wilczek):
<Wilczek`> -NickServ- Registered : Apr 09 19:36:04 2010 (1 year, 14 weeks, 0 days, 18:16:53 ago)
<Wilczek`> -NickServ- Last addr  : bc2fb8a2@gateway/web/freenode/session
<Wilczek`> -NickServ- Last seen  : Nov 06 22:40:25 2010 (36 weeks, 0 days, 15:12:32 ago)
<Wilczek`> -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail
<Wilczek`>  Registered : Apr 09 19:36:04 2010 ← 1 rok
<Stirlitz> długo tu jeszcze będziesz śmiecił?
<Wilczek`> Czyli od ok. 25 tygodni nie powinien być zarejestrowany
<Stirlitz> kogo obchodzi twój nick, juz pisałem napisz do staffera ale albo jesteś głuchy albo niedorozwinięty
<Stirlitz> niech sie juz skończa te wakacje
<Wilczek`> Eh, mam nadzieję, że wujek będzie wiedział co to staffer -.-
<BlessJah> gość z laską
<BlessJah> skąd się tacy biorą
<buber> hmm
<buber> ktoś zna jakis dobry, darmowy hosting, zeby wlasną domenę do zycia przywrócić ?
<Wilczek> Nareszcie!
<Wilczek> Chwała ludziom dobrej woli z #freenode :D
<bialy663> buber: google apps
<BlessJah> dużo z tego co widze tej dobrej woli musieli mieć
<Wilczek> W kilku zdaniach się załatwiło
<Wilczek> :P
<bialy663> google sites możesz umieścić
<buber> bialy663, 50 baksow rocznie ?
<karmelek> jakiegos taniego hostingu szukam - co polecacie?
<bialy663> buber: ja mam za free
<buber> bialy663, jak ?
<bialy663> więc nie widzę 50 baksów
<bialy663> http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/group/index.html free
<Matan[M]> hłe hłe hłe http://www.lolroflmao.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/apple-vs-dell.jpg
<BlessJah> Matan[M]++
<lisu> Matan[M]: :D
<buber> bialy663, a masz pojecie jak mam sparowac to z home? ;]
<buber> ich metodą tego nie zrobie, bo maszyna umarła
<bialy663> znaczy ja podpiąłem dnsem
<bialy663> przez https://freedns.42.pl/
<buber> ja tak samo, ale wrocilem do dnsów home, a mialem dedyki od kumpla
<jacekowski> ja mam wlasne dnsy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: am cię
<BlessJah> giną mi maile
<BlessJah> wysyłane
<jacekowski> jak gina
<BlessJah> giną, mam w wysłanych, ale nikt nie ma w odebranych
<jacekowski> zimbra@jacekowski:~$ postqueue -p
<jacekowski> Mail queue is empty
<jacekowski> jaki mail
<BlessJah> query
 * Matan[M] nawala turnamenta w Q3A (2 komputery, 2 telefony, 3 konsole)
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś z was może, jak w GNOME 3 ustawić domyślne programy? Tzn. po instalacji Wine pliki tekstowe zaczęły otwierać się w windowsowym Notatniku instalowanym razem z Wine, a obrazki w Wine Internet Explorer. W Ustawienia systemu → Informacje o systemie → Domyślne programy powybierałem odpowiednie, ale nic to nie dało.
<Wilczek> Spotkał się ktoś z czymś takim, że Steam uruchomiony przez Wine jest tak jakby w kilkunastu kopiach, tzn. tworzy się taka plansza z okien Steama, ale tylko jedno okno działa
<Wilczek> I obojętnie czy to menu główne czy okno aktywacji produktu
<karmelek> uroki wine
<buber> dobra, poddaje się z rękoma w górze ; (
<EsmD> Wilczek: na jakiejs tam stronie pamietam ze byl dokladny opis jak grac ze steamem i Wine
<buber> ktoś mi pomoże sparować gógla z moją domeną?
<Wilczek> EsmD: Zawsze działało out-of-box ;)
<adasiek_abix> koledzy, jest tu kto z dobrą wiedzą o KDE 4?
<adasiek_abix> potrzebuję pomocy, jak usunąć z menu startowego aplikacje ostatnio uruchomione (siedzą ładnie na górze menu starego stylu)
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<scx> Czym najlepiej tworzyc partycje?
<scx> Gdy utworzylem za pomoca gparted, to fdisk sie plul:
<scx> http://wklej.org/id/563062/
<scx> cfdisk z takim czyms w ogole odmawial wspolpracy
<scx> Gdy utworzylem partycje za pomoca cfdisk, to fdisk sie juz nie plul
<scx> Ale Gparted pokazuje ostrzezenia, ze nie moze rozpoznac typu partycji
<buber> ogarnąłem ;]
<gjm> re
<Matan[M]> bry
<JohnMnemonic> Witam wszystkich ponownie. Po dzisiejszych walkach z próbą zainstalowania modułu SpiderMonkey przeklinam cały świat. Udało mi się jedynie zainstalować ręcznie (nie wiem, jakim cudem) java engine, więc java aplety działają...po czym przysnąłem. Budząc się, ruszyłem myszką i komp miał wyjść ze stanu uśpienia. O ho! Zwis! Totalny zwis. Nie można przejść do innej sesji terminala, nic. Zero reakcji, czyli Power Off, Power On. Ż
<JohnMnemonic> eby sprawdzić, co się styało, przypomniało mi się, że ostatnio włączyłem wygaszacz ekranu. Sprawdzam znowu stan uśpienia...monitor wyłącza się. Pukam w myszkę, o! Wraca!..ale do screensavera. Co to? Nie chce wybudzić się ze screensavera!  ..ale nie zwiesił się totalnie. Szybki przeskok do drugiej sesji, login, hasło, htop, kill screensaver process i powrót do X sesji. Unlock screen. Uff, wpisuję hasło i działa system dalej. K
<JohnMnemonic> toś spotkał się z podobnym problemem? Jak wyłączyłem ScreenSavera to okej, PowerManagement wyłącza monitor, system zaLOCKowany, ale wraca z powrotem bez problemu. Ze screensaverem już nie.
<gjm> on nie miał bana przypadkiem?
<JohnMnemonic> nawróciłem się, daj spokój dzieciaku.
<gjm> dzieciaku? haha
<fi9o> JohnMnemonic: nie znajac osoby po drugiej stronie cisniesz od dzieciaka go?
<fi9o> Robilem podobnie jak mialem te 14 lat (:
<bastetmilo> znów? znów on??
<JohnMnemonic> fi9o, wystarczająco poznałem tego nicka.
<JohnMnemonic> bastetmilo, co się czepiasz? Czy ja coś złego robię?
<gjm> JohnMnemonic: nie, wcale, dostałeś już z 5 banów idalej wracasz
<gjm> i dalej*
<JohnMnemonic> Jeszcze testuję Ubuntu, powinni mi podziękować, ci, którym zależy na nim.
<gjm> hahaha
<gjm> na basza go
<Stirlitz> hyhy powoli całych germańców zbanujemy za jednego trola
<Stirlitz> no cóż nie żebym ich lubił :>
<Stirlitz> polskiego trola ;)
<bastetmilo> JohnMnemonic: weź się człowieku opanuj. Zresztą zaraz znów ci dam ignora i będę miała spokój. (BTW nawet nie napisałeś na jakim sprzęcie testujesz to Ubuntu)
<fi9o> JohnMnemonic: Ale tu niekazdy ma ubu. Ja np nie mam wiec mi to tryto czy je testujesz czy nie.
<JohnMnemonic> Jesteśmy na oficjalnym kanale pomocy Ubuntu, tak? a, bastetmilo, co mam napisać o moim sprzęcie? Zwykła stacja robcza.
<bastetmilo> JohnMnemonic: define: zwykła stacja robocza.
<bastetmilo> Bo dla mnie zwykła stacja robocza to iMac 24'' ....
<JohnMnemonic> x86
<gjm> ale on nie rozumie
<bastetmilo> no własnie widzę...
<JohnMnemonic> ale co mam napisać, jaka CPU, ilość RAM itp itd?
<bastetmilo> macki mnie opadły :D
<gjm> masz wyjść
<Matan[M]> JohnMnemonic: byobu
<JohnMnemonic> gjm nie podoba się to sam wyjdź z klasy. Przestań mnie cisnąć. To właśnie Ty zasługujesz na kicka.
<gjm> tak
<gjm> bo nie karmię trolli
<JohnMnemonic> Matan[M], witam, co tam bełkoczesz?
<Matan[M]> JohnMnemonic: wymawiam imię twojej matki
<gjm> Matan[M]: gadaj z dupą to cie osra
<JohnMnemonic> Patrzcie, kolejny.
<Matan[M]> gjm: oj tam oj tam
<Matan[M]> za słabo trolluje
<Matan[M]> bo nie umi
<gjm> nawet na to jest za tępy
<bastetmilo> JohnMnemonic: nie umiesz odpowiedzieć na proste pytanie. Na jakim sprzęcie testujesz ubuntu. I ty chcesz cokolwiek kompilować i uruchamiać na linuksie. Weź i wróć na windowsa, bo to system w sam raz dla ciebie.
<gjm> JohnMnemonic: słuchaj, nie spodziewaj się że ktoś ci pomoże widząc to jak się zachowujesz, tutaj jako-tako wszyscy się znamy i nie lubimy kiedy ktoś przychodzi "z ulicy", zaczyna "rzucać kurwami" i żąda pomocy bo "jemu się należy i jeszcze powinni być mu wdzięczni bo testuje"
<jacekowski> JohnMnemonic: a tak w ogole to spierdalaj
<gjm> o, podsumował
<gjm> jacekowski++
<fi9o> jacekowski: Eee Ty
<fi9o> z kultura trzeba
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> Inaczej podjarasz trolla bardziej
<gjm> JohnMnemonic: czas się pożegnać
<Stirlitz> moglibyscie sobie podarować
<gjm> a najlepsze jest to że on nawet nie wie jak napisać komuś na query, bo "używa irssi"
<Stirlitz> na przyszłość, po prostu go ignorujcie
<bastetmilo> gjm umie napisać na query
<Stirlitz> taki polaczek gimnazjalista, cóż a ze niemcom sie oberwie... nie będą płakać
<bastetmilo> niestety :/
<gjm> bastetmilo: to do mnie czy o mnie?
<Stirlitz> poza tym gdzie jest szeryf co tu miał porzadku pilnować
<bastetmilo> gjm: do ciebie. On niestety umie napisać na query.
<gjm> Stirlitz: opierdziela się
<gjm> mogliśmy go odesłać na #ubuntu-de
<bastetmilo> http://applefobia.blox.pl/2011/07/MacBook-wiecej-niz-myslisz.html
<Stirlitz> staare
<bastetmilo> Stirlitz: obrazek juz był...
<Stirlitz> wiem, jestem wiernym fanem :;
<bastetmilo> po prostu wpis do tej fotki mnie całkiem rozwalił :)
<Stirlitz> etherusb
<Stirlitz> no cóż, emejzing i do przodu, siać siać siać
<gjm> dowalili
 * Stirlitz słucha: Joe Satriani - I Believe (The Beautiful Guitar) 
<qermit> o/
<Stirlitz> \o
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: więcej niż mac :P http://www.lolroflmao.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/apple-vs-dell.jpg
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: to jest dopiero stare. :)
<Matan[M]> wiem ;)
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: jak mi się zepsuje kamera w imaku, to... będę mieć zepsutą kamerę :)
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dream Theater - Scene Five: Through Her Eyes (Metropolis Pt.2: Scenes From a Memory) 
<Stirlitz> heh mój kolega zza biurka uznaje za sukces jak mu się safari raz na dobę nie powiesi
<bastetmilo> Oo. Ja to tylko czasem włączam do testowania stron.
<Stirlitz> mimo wszystko to dziwne że sztandarowy produkt jest gówno wart
<Stirlitz> ale... osx to fajny system
<Stirlitz> bez ironii
<winter> DT++;
<Stirlitz> no!
<winter> ja ostatnio sepulturę męczę.
 * Stirlitz słucha: Marek Bilinski - Porachunki z blizniakami (E#mc2) 
<Stirlitz> zblizaja się wybory
<Wizard> dlaczego jacekowski ma opa?!
<Stirlitz> bo kanał jest w stanie wojny?
<winter> huh?
<winter> jakiej wojny
<Wizard> jakiej wojny?
<Stirlitz> wakacyjnej
<Wizard> o_O
 * Matan[M] też by chciał opana #ubuntu-pl ale za duża lamka z niego
<Wilczek> Super Stirlitz :)
<gjm> Wizard: dlaczego cie nie ma jak jesteś potrzebny?!
<Admc`> Witajcie :)
<Admc`> Czemu trzeba mieć registered nick żeby tu wbić?
<Admc`> Trolle?
<bastetmilo> a wiecie, ze ja dostałam własnie dwa elaboraty od trolla...
<Wilczek> Już nie
<Wilczek> [23:19] * Stirlitz sets mode -r #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> bastetmilo: poka
<Stirlitz> sie nie ciesz
<Admc`> A to spoko
<gjm> bastetmilo: pośmieje się
<Stirlitz> qermit, przyjmiesz opa chwilowo też?
<gjm> Stirlitz: i ja, i ja!
<Stirlitz> jasne :>
<Matan[M]> gjm: mięsa też byś chciał
<winter> Stirlitz: o jakiej wojnie mówiesz
<winter> nic się nie dzieje
<Matan[M]> ja tu patrzę same "stare dupencje" dostają opa :)
<Matan[M]> jest wiek jest skill
<Stirlitz> cóż, taka karma
<bastetmilo> No to mnie sie nalezy op ze wzgledu na wiek :D
<Stirlitz> mnie to sie 3 należą i co mam jednego
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: a mówiłaś że się do "milfa" nie poczuwasz, a tu jak władza w zasięgu ręki to i latek przybyło ;P
<Stirlitz> behehe
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: idź i się jeb... walnij głową w kaloryfer.
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Stirlitz, za to masz moc dawania opów
<Wizard> ;)
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ok ok, żarty żartami
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: masz na trollowni ci dam na pocieszenie ;)
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: łaskawco....
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: oddasz w naturze :]
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: wolisz w zbożu czy w sianie?
<Matan[M]> bakłażanami
<gjm> Stirlitz: :<
<Matan[M]> bo nie siałem w tym roku
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: mam tylko cukinie i pomidory.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: pomidory z gruntu czy foliaka
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: gruntowe.
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: dasz mi 1kg będziesz miała opa na cały rok :) chłodnik sobie z nich strzelę
<bastetmilo> dużo miąższu, mało wody. bardzo dobre, dziś jadłam.
<qermit> Stirlitz: opa zawsze, chcoaiaż ostatnio mam trochę na głowie
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: czym mam wysłać? Kurierem?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: przyjadę to wezmę
 * qermit wychodzi za żon
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: jasne :)
<Matan[M]> qermit: życie ci nie miłe?
<qermit> jak to powiedział stary góral. Jak sie łozenisz, to będziesz żałował. A jak sie nie łozenisz to też będziesz żałował
<jacekowski> qermit: za szkodnika?
<qermit> za suitch
<jacekowski> o moze
<bastetmilo> qermit: a kiedy ten szczęśliwy dzień?
<qermit> 20 sierpnia
<jacekowski> qermit: 2011?
<qermit> tak
<jacekowski> za miesiac?
<qermit> tak
<jacekowski> a to sie da tak szybko zorganizowac
<jacekowski> wodke kupic trza
<qermit> przecież my to organizujemy od 2 miesięcy ponad
<jacekowski> i w ogole
<Matan[M]> szczęśliwy dzień to będzie na nocy poślubnej ;)
<qermit> o eee transformer będzie miał Androida 3.2
<Matan[M]> qermit: yup
<jacekowski> qermit: to czemu dopiero teraz powiedziales
<qermit> bo nikt nie pytał
<Stirlitz> qermit, hehe, dasz radę ja jestem juz 4 lata żonaty, ale z ta sama pania jestem...
<Stirlitz> hmmm za duzo zeby mówić
<Stirlitz> a co tam... 20
<Stirlitz> qermit,
<Stirlitz> http://ubuntuone.com/p/14ug/
<qermit> gdzieś to już widziałem
<Stirlitz> obojetne, ale jest fajne
 * Stirlitz słucha: Andreas Vollenweider - Stella (Cosmopoly) 
<qermit> ktoś wie czy do androida można podłączyć modem usb?
<qermit> hmm w najgorszym wypadku połączę sie przez ethernet przez tinyputera
<Stirlitz> i jądro, najwazniejsze jest jądro
<qermit> Stirlitz: kompletujesz nową załogę #ubuntu-pl?
<Stirlitz> qermit, jak mogę skompletować załogę systemu, którego nikt nie używa?
<jacekowski> sila woli
<qermit> ej, ja uzywam, czasem
<jacekowski> ja tez
<jacekowski> livecd czasami odpale
<gjm> Stirlitz: ja mam, ale już niedługo
 * winter ma xubu na laptopie
<jacekowski> ciekawe czemu to sie tak zrobilo
<gjm> i chcem opa, bedem postrachem trollów, tak mi dopomóż bug
<jacekowski> ludzie juz na irca nie przychodza
<jacekowski> czy coraz mniej ludzi uzywa
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, to nie tak... oni ida na fb
<qermit> przychodzi tyle samo co kiedyś
<jacekowski> fb?
<bastetmilo> Facebooka...
<Wilczek> fp
<gjm> Wilczek: Fapbook?
<gjm> :D
<Admc`> Fapbook lepszy
<bastetmilo> BTW teraz wszyscy się na G+ przeniesli :)
<Admc`> I tak g+ SSIE
<jacekowski> a ja nie mam konta na fb i na g+
<DaZ> wszystko ssie.
<Wilczek> gjm: miało być facepalm, ale niech ci będzie. Głodnemu chleb na myśli :P
<gjm> Wilczek: można by założyć, sukces murowany
<Wilczek> "Have fun =) fap fap fap"
<qermit> czy mi sie wydaje, czy fun.noshit.pl byl kiedyś w wersji "katalog apache" ?
<winter> 1st
<Stirlitz> qermit, był
<Wilczek> 2nd
<Wilczek> nie
<winter> Day changed to 18 lip 2011
<winter> 00:00 < winter> 1st
<winter> 23:57 < qermit> czy mi sie wydaje, czy fun.noshit.pl byl kiedyś w wersji "katalog apache" ?
<gjm> 666th
<winter> last
<Wilczek> [23:57] <qermit> czy mi sie wydaje, czy fun.noshit.pl byl kiedyś w wersji "katalog apache" ?
<Stirlitz>  /o\
<qermit> lol
<qermit> winter: w ngarodę dostaniesz żelka
<Stirlitz> poskładałem logi juz razem jest 200MB
<Stirlitz> też mogę wkleić
<qermit> to potem będziesz miał 400MB
<Stirlitz> :]
 * winter lubi żelki
<jacekowski> 1.4G    /home/jacekowski/irclogs/
<winter> wklej logi na kanał!
<Stirlitz> ja te żmije karbowane z hariboo córce czasem podbieram
<winter> ostatnio kupiłem sobie kwaśne, truskawkowe i cola
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ale to pewnie ze wszystkich kanałów na których cie nie lubią
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: z tych co mnie lubia tez
 * qermit ma 1KG zelek z wiodącej sieci hipermarketów
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> z teszczo
<Dreadlish> czy z bidrony?
<qermit> nie i nie
<gjm> Dreadlish: o, obudził się
<Dreadlish> gjm: no.
<Stirlitz> qermit, wiodąca jest tesco
<winter> ale po co komu dupiaste żelkowate misie
<qermit> nie, biedronka ma większe zyski
<qermit> albo będzie miała w tym roku
<Stirlitz> za przeproszeniem jeden chuj
<Stirlitz> i tak wszyscy tam kupujemy
 * bastetmilo kupuje w Lidlu :) 
<gjm> Lidl ftw.
 * Stirlitz wszędzie kupuje
<Stirlitz> ale w lidlu przynajmniej nie śmierdzi
<bastetmilo> w Lidlu mają fajny likier miętowy w lecie.
<bastetmilo> No i na tydzień francuski jest cydr.
 * winter kupuje głównie w carrefourze bo ma 30 metrów od domu
<bastetmilo> (nie będę nawet mówić o mleku kokosowym puszka 400 ml w śmiesznej cenie)
<qermit> albo o pepsi za 99gr
<bastetmilo> Oo. Makintosz mi się zepsuł.
<gjm> i co w tym dziwnego?
<bastetmilo> mam wciąż 20:58 na zegarku.
<bastetmilo> może się przegrzał?
<jacekowski> a ja w tesco kupuje
<bastetmilo> ostatnio nostop prawie że chodzi.
<jacekowski> bo w sumie najblizej
<gjm> zmęczył się, traktujesz go jak murzyna
<bastetmilo> hmm. w takim razie, idę poczytać. Praca nie zając, jutro zrobię.
<jacekowski> w ogole mowilem, ze jutro jade do krematorium maszyny naprawiac
<winter> nie
<qermit> ja jutro jadę kamery naprawiać
<jacekowski> qermit: moje ciekawsze
<jacekowski> chociaz troche nieprzyjemne miejsce
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> maila dostalem ze mi oferuja robote z "znakomitymi" warunkami
<jacekowski> i tam taki tekst
<jacekowski> 28 days holiday per annum (including bank holidays),
<jacekowski> czyli 19 dni urlopu w tym roku by to bylo
<dwe11er> wiesz, jak masz jakies nadwyzki pieniedzy to mozesz to wszystko walnac w kat i pojechac na wakacje
<jacekowski> nie rozumiesz
<jacekowski> 28dni z bank holidayami to jest nic
<jacekowski> bo normalne firmy daja 20-25 dni + bank holidaye
<dwe11er> ja nie mowie teraz o tym co powiedziales
<dwe11er> tylko w ogole
<jacekowski> ktorych jest 8-10 w zaleznosci od roku
<jacekowski> i nawet nie napisali ile placa
<scx> re
<winter> qm
<scx> Czy da sie przyzwoicie pracowac z Eclipse na Atomie?
<scx> Jesli tak, to nad jakimi modelami moglbym sie zastanawiac?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-09
<bjfs> zZzz...
<Voldenet> hello
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> ale /amsg to wspaniała komenda :)
<Voldenet> na kilku serwerach mnie kline straszą, bo na 40 kanałach naraz to napisałem :D
<gjm> \o
<Voldenet> o/
<matpe> siema
<matpe> chłopaki problem mam z modeme
<matpe> huawei e160, network manager go nie widzi
<matpe> gdy w terminalu wstukuje lsusb widać modem, gdy wkładam do niego karte pamięci wszystko działa jak naleźy
<matpe> inne modemy są widoczne, najprawodopodobniej to wina samego modemu a nie sterownikow
<matpe> jakaś inna opcja żeby "zmusić" network managera do współpracy ?
<matpe> system to ubuntu 12.04
<Voldenet> a ifconfigiem nie da się skonfigurować sieci?
<matpe> nie porbowalem
<matpe> siec ogolnie w nm da sie skonfigurować z tym że modem jest niewidoczny
<matpe> wiec jak podepne modem to go nie wykrywa
<Voldenet> co do lsusb to ja bym podchodził do tego z rezerwą, bo praktycznie wszystko tam działa
<Voldenet> ale to tylko listuje sprzęty podłączone
<matpe> co do ifconfig to nie zabardzo widze rozwiązanie
<Voldenet> taki modem daje przez dhcp parametry, nie?
<Voldenet> to dhclient po prostu spróbuj
<Voldenet> jak jakkolwiek się uda podłączyć, to znaczy, że się da :P
<matpe> zaraz sprobouje
<matpe> musze przelaczyc sie na ubuntu
<BlessJah> dmesg wiecej pokaze
<Panz> Siemka
<mucha090> siema Panz
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> cześć
<bastetmilo> część dalsza nieoficjalnego rozpoczęcia nieoficjalnego zlotu właśnie trwa :)
<Voldenet> nieoficjalna część nieoficjalnego zlotu, we have to go deeper
<qermit> o/
<qermit> bastetmilo: co z tym fonem?
<bastetmilo> qermit: już zaraz
<bastetmilo> poszło
<qermit> kto jedzie na zlot finalnie
<bastetmilo> qermit: Kifka już jest. Potwierdziłeś mi Ty i jeszcze jedna osoba. No i ftpd jak się ogarnie :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja wohl.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: potwierdziłeś na maila?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Co potwierdziłem?
<bastetmilo> czy będziesz
<bastetmilo> no kurde
<bastetmilo> bo jak nie potwierdzisz to nie bedziesz
<bastetmilo> ale ja jestem zmęczona
<qermit> bastetmilo: rozmasuj sobie stopy
<qermit> bastetmilo: ale mam nadzieje że pamiętasz o mojej żonie
<bastetmilo> qermit: tak, ja Ciebie liczę jako dwoje
<Diabelko> dobranoc
<ftpd> bastetmilo: ayt?
<Tomipnh> ahoj
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-10
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<ftpd> Cze.
<ftpd> Co się dzieje z Wizardem?
<gjm> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> gjm: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 days, 12 hours, 36 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <Wizard> Ojczyznę kochać trzeba i szanować, nie deptać flagi i nie pluć na godło. Należy też w coś wierzyć i ufać. Ojczyznę kochać trzeba i szanować.
<gjm> Urlop może?
<bastetmilo> gjm: no chyba nie
<bastetmilo> bo pisał że nie może wziąć urlopu
<gjm> Nie wiem w takim razie
<ftpd> To mamy bezkrólewie \o/
<gjm> Chciałbyś
<ftpd> Niespecjalnie.
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> nie no, został ostatni obrańca ładu i porządku :>
<bastetmilo> :P
<gjm> #jakazłośliwa
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Och, ale nie trzeba, nie musisz mnie aż tak gloryfikować <rumieni się>
<gjm> #jakiskromny
<ftpd> #jakitagujacy
<bastetmilo> #jakitozłykanałnahashtagjaki
<gjm> Tak
<natpe> witam, mam problem z modeme huawei e160, podpinam go do komputera i jest nie widoczny
<natpe> network manager go nie widzy przy konfiguracji połaczenia
<natpe> http://wklej.org/id/787621/
<natpe> http://wklej.org/id/787623/
<natpe> gdzie jest vuze zainstalownay w ubuntu 12.04
<natpe> japitole jest tu kto?
<natpe> kurwa!
<bastetmilo> natpe: coś Ci się  nie pomyliło?
<natpe> no wreszcie :)
<natpe> przynajmniej jakieś życie ...
<bastetmilo> umiesz czytać? Czytaj temat kanału.
<natpe> na co mam wam wkleić ?
<gjm> Ech
<gjm> Nawet się zdrzemnąć nie można
<tajwanuser> cze
<Dorian> witam wszystkich
<sq3pmk> hi
<Dorian> Jakie środowisko graficzne polecacie?
<TheNumb> Dorian: takie żeby pasowało.
<Dorian> A jakie polecasz?
<TheNumb> Dorian: ja używałem KDE na linuksie.
<TheNumb> Niektórzy wolą xmonada
<TheNumb> <:
<Dorian> xmonad, powiadasz
<qermit> kupa idzie
<Dorian> xmonad wygląda całkiem proście i profesjonalnie
<TheNumb> Dorian: lubisz tiling wm?
<Dorian> jak moge to lubic, skoro nawet tego nie widziałem?
<TheNumb> Dorian: to przetestuj jeszcze dwm
<Dorian> dwm, od czego ten skrót
<TheNumb> dynamic windows manager
<TheNumb> *window
<Dorian> a to zależy czy przetestuję go
<TheNumb> Dorian: to masz jeszcze awesome
<TheNumb> Ale czekaj, ty chcesz środowisko graficzne
<TheNumb> <:
<Dorian> no tak.
<TheNumb> No to testuj XFCE ;p
<Dorian> XFCE? ;/
<Dorian> cienkoo :D
<Dorian> GNOME jest lepsze? :>
<TheNumb> Każdemu odpowiada co innego.
<TheNumb> Przykładowo, ja nie trawię gnome 3.
<Dorian> ale pewnie trawisz GNOME-Classic ;*
<TheNumb> W sensie, że gnome 2.
<Dorian> ta, mój kolega widział wersję GNOME 3, ale odchudzony
<Dorian> ojj niepamietam
<TheNumb> Jaka szkoda, że world of tanks nie ruszy na wine :(
<Dorian> 2 partycje (Windows, Ubutnu)
<Dorian> i all happy
<TheNumb> Dupa tam
<Dorian> zresztą wiesz co jest szkoda!!
<TheNumb> Z windowsem
<Dorian> wiesz co jest szkoda/!
<Dorian> ?!
<TheNumb> Szkoda czasu na rebooty.
<Dorian> Że Ubuntu nie jest Windowsem!
<Dorian> Gdyby Ubuntu był domyślnym systemem operacyjnym
<Dorian> to na całym świecie mielibyśmy
<Dorian> w pełnio darmowy system opercacyjny
<Dorian> z wieloma grami
<TheNumb> Nie darmowy
<Dorian> a szkoda, ze tak nie jest ;/
<TheNumb> Mylisz pojęcia
<TheNumb> Nieodpłatny.
<Dorian> ??
<TheNumb> Gdyby był darmowy to by znaczyło, że nic nie kosztuje jego tworzenie.
<TheNumb> A tak nie jest.
<Dorian> Jest płatny, ale nieodpłatny ^^
<Dorian> TheNumb: Czy Ty czasami nei jestes z MyDevil?
<TheNumb> Dorian: jestem klientem.
<Dorian> ano
<bastetmilo> re
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: qm qm
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: będziesz w sobote?
<qermit> auta to zło
<gjm> \o
 * qermit slaps gjm
<qermit> w ruj
<qermit> ryj
<gjm> Czemu? :<
<qermit> bo nie ma dżemu
<qermit> jedziesz do wrocka?
<gjm> Niee, bo jak wy jedziecie do Poznania do pewnie do WWA bym na*ebany (martwy wrócił), poza tym mam parę rzeczy do zrobienia
<gjm> s/do/to/
<qermit> i dlatego strzeliłem cię w ryj
<gjm> Dz-dzięki
<gjm> Zdarzało się i tak
<qermit> gjm: z wizardem wrócisz do łodzi
<qermit> a z łodzi pociungiem do warszawy w godzinke
<qermit> no może 1.5
<gjm> Wiem, ale nie odpowiadam za siebie
<qermit> no co za banda jełopów
<gjm> To zostań na 2 dni :D
<mati75> qermit: z pkp to więcej
<gjm> Cwaniaku
<qermit> gjm: i co z tego jak bede musiał potem i tak pod poznań jechać
<gjm> No wiem właśnie, tylko żartuję
<gjm> mati75: A Ty nie jedziesz?
<qermit> i myślisz że mi sie chce jechać i pić trzy herbaty z jednej torebki
<gjm> Taaaaa, herbaty :D
 * qermit apgrejduje squeezy do wheezy
<Dorian> dlaczego?
<Dorian> qermit: masz na myśli Debiana?
<qermit> a dlaczego nie?
<Dorian> qermit: masz na myśli Debiana?
<qermit> tak mam na myśli debiana
<Dorian> wheezy to nowsza wersja?
<qermit> świerzo mrożona
<qermit> czyli prawie jak stabilna
<Dorian> nie rozumiem :D
<Dorian> wheezy to nowsza wersja niz squeezE/
<qermit> Dorian: poczytaj o cyklu życia debiana to sie dowiesz
<Dorian> testowa – wheezy – która będzie przygotowywana jako następna gałąź stabilna (data wydania nie jest jeszcze ustalona, Zespół ds. Wydań ma nadzieję zamrozić Wheezy'ego w czerwcu 2012 r.[3]),
<Dorian> ja raczej poczekam do czerwca
<qermit> aha
<qermit> to ja poczekam 10 dni wstecz
<Dorian> wheezy jest jedynie testową wersją a nie stabilną
<gjm> Jak mnie łeb boli :/
<Dorian> a nie mam zamiaru narażać serwer na niestabilność
<qermit>  1938 < qermit> czyli prawie jak stabilna
<qermit> Dorian: czytaj mośku
<Dorian> qermit: kolego, nie kłótnie na tym kanale..
<gjm> Jakiś problem?
<qermit> Wheezy - TBA (Freeze: June 30th, 2012)
<Dorian> qjm: tak bo to kanał przeznaczony dla UBuntu
<Dorian> a nie dla Debiana
<Dorian> zresztą dziękuję za informację
<Dorian> może przetestuję Debiana 6 Wheezy
<Dorian> f
<Dorian> Mam dylemat, bo chcę skorzystać z Ubuntu, ale nie wiem co wybrać, czy ściągnać polską wersję Ubuntu z ubuntu.pl ale miec starsza wersje i ją zaaktualizować, czy pobrać oryginalnego Ubuntu z ubuntu.com i spolszczyć go?
<gjm> To zależy
<Dorian> Od czego to zależ?
<Voldenet> Dorian: pobierz ubuntu z ubuntu.com
<Voldenet> spolszczone locale śmiga elegancko
<Dorian> Voldenet: dlaczego polecasz ubuntu.com,czy dwa zrodla czyms sie różnią?
<Dorian>  20:31:24 up 8 days,  5:44,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Dorian> uff, dobra
<gjm> Dorian: Czego wymagasz od systemu
<Voldenet> tak, polscy developerzy dorzucają jakiś chłam od siebie
<Dorian> gjm: przede wszystkim prostoty, funkcjonalności
<gjm> Znasz angielski?
<Dorian> gjm: dosyć
<Voldenet> gjm: a kto nie zna?
<Voldenet> obecnie więcej ludzi rucha owce niż nie zna angielskiego
<gjm> Zdarzają się
<Dorian> gjm: Instalacja może się wydać prosta na j.angielskim
<Dorian> wiem, bo instalowalem wiele razy systemy
<Dorian> a gdyby cos nie tak poszło
<Dorian> to wezme lapka i translator
<Voldenet> w świecie IT nietaktem jest nieznajomość angielskiego
<Voldenet> jak idziesz pracować jako programista w Polsce nawet, to tam używają angielskiego tak, jak kiedyś `elyta` francuskiego
<Voldenet> no, ale w sumie czym zastąpić słowo `framework` albo `design`?
<CookieM_> instalacja ubuntu jest bardzo prosta, wystarczy poprawnie reagować na monity instalatora
<Voldenet> next, next, next
<CookieM_> alleluja i do przodu, tak coś w tym stylu
<Dorian> Czy jest to możliwe, ze podczas instalacji będzie pytać o język?
<CookieM_> tak, spyta gdzie jesteś/where are you
<CookieM_> to chyba 1. pytanie które zadaje
<ftpd> Ta, na początku się język instalacji wybiera.
<Dorian> hihi d;d
<ftpd> 20:30:42 |    Voldenet   | tak, polscy developerzy dorzucają jakiś chłam od siebie
<ftpd> Voldenet: Jaki?
<CookieM_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop tutaj tutorial ze zrzutami ekranu ze strony ubuntu
<ftpd> OMG, po co do czegoś takiego tutorial z obrazkami?
<ftpd> Potem ostatni debil instaluje. I przyłazi tutaj mówić bzdury.
<ftpd> :/
<ftpd> Jestem przeciwny 'linuksowi pod strzechy'.
<ftpd> Btw. śmieszna jest opcja 'automatycznego podziału dysku'. Jak instalowałem ostatnio na maszynie z 96 GB ramu, zrobiło mi 50 GB partycji swap.
<ftpd> ;-)
<CookieM_> już Mickiewicz marzył, żeby jego twórczość zawitała pod strzechy, myślę że Linus też skrycie o tym myśli (we'll conquer the world)
<krystyna> ftpd: co ty bredzisz
<CookieM_> jak na razie we wszystkim oprócz desktopów, ale już Jobs twierdził, że żyjemy w 'post-pc' era
<ftpd> krystyna: Co co ja bredzę?
<krystyna> CookieM_: gościu prsznic ci dobrze zrobi
<Dorian> raczej kapiel
<bjfs> ah, taka ładna wymiana uprzejmości się zaczęła; a tu nagle zawładneła cisza ;p
<Dorian> bo raczej nie ma tematów ;/
<CookieM_> 'confront your enemies, avoid them when you can'
<ftpd> A, ok. Rzucił dwa bzdurne teksty bez poparcia niczym i się zamknął. Można.
<krystyna> CookieM_: ftpd: tylko emerytura wam pomoże dużo odpoczynku życzę
<ftpd> Dziękuję. Tobie natomiast życzę miłego życia.
<Dorian> ftpd: przepraszam, juz nie bede
<ftpd> *PLONK*
<ftpd> Dorian: Nie Ty.
<ftpd> Kurde, w życiu tyle ignorów nie miałem, co po siedzeniu tutaj.
<Dorian> W sensie, że ktoś Cię zignorował wpisując /ignore, czy nie odpowiedział na twoje pytanie itp.?
<gjm> Co jest?
<gjm> ftpd: ^
<ftpd> gjm: Nic?
<ftpd> Dorian: Nie, ja dałem ignore.
<Dorian> i dobrze.
<Dorian> tepic takich ludzi
<bastetmilo> lol
<gjm> ftpd: No nie wiem, nie sprawdzałem
<ftpd> gjm: Ale skąd pomysł, że Cię wołałem?
<gjm> Nie to że wołałeś, tylko pytałem czy ktoś odwala
<ftpd> gjm: Nie. krystyna opowiada bzdury, to sobie darowałem już na wejście.
<gjm> To popilnuję
<ftpd> Znaczy. Nie opowiada nic. Wbił w środek dyskusji negując nasze (Cookiego i moje) zdanie chyba tylko po to, żeby ponegować. To tego, tacy ludzie nie są mi do szczęścia potrzebni.
<ftpd> Warning: Configuration file was modified while irssi was running. Saving configuration to file '/srv/home/ftpd/.irssi/config.autosave' instead. Use /SAVE or /RELOAD to get rid  of this message.
<ftpd> O?
<krystyna> ftpd: sam byś zginął pod płotem
<bjfs> chyba ktoś Ci shaczył irssi ;S
<ftpd> E, nie. Po ignore jakoś się nie zapisało.
<Dorian> dobra, wgrało się oryginalne Ubuntu 12.04 porbrane zubuntu.com lece instalowac, narq wszystkim
<CookieM_> może krystyna ma szał macicy
<CookieM_> pojechałem po bandzie, przepraszam adresatkę jakby co
<bjfs> krystyna: internauto z bożej łaski, osoba do której adresujesz te słowa ma Cię na liście ignorowanych więc Twe starania są daremne
<ftpd> Przeklejcie, jak fajne.
<krystyna> ftpd: CookieM_: mi to powiewa
<gjm> Super
<krystyna> ftpd: CookieM_: dwóch męczeników
<bjfs> *sigh*
<CookieM_> każdy mężczyzna powinien mieć coś w sobie z męczennika
<ftpd> Włosienicę?
<CookieM_> podobno marszałek Piłsudski ją nosił
<ftpd> Między dupą a Kasztanką?
<krystyna> ftpd: CookieM_: to są gnioty miernoty
<CookieM_> a ty jesteś klasycznym trollem krystyna
<krystyna> zatkało kakało CookieM_: ftpd:
<CookieM_> i flamerem
<ftpd> Coś fajnego dzieciaczek pisze? Przeklejcie!
<ftpd> Albo dobra, zdejmę ignora.
<ftpd> <hihi mode on>
<bjfs> e, mało wyrafinowane teksty; adekwatne do wieku
<krystyna> CookieM_: ftpd: niewolnicy win
<bjfs> ewentualnie bot ;)
<ftpd> E tam, wypraszam sobie.
<ftpd> Piw to jeszcze.
<ftpd> Ale wino to okazjonalnie, do obiadu.
<gjm> krystyna: Masz coś normalnego do powiedzenia?
<bjfs> może chodziło o windows?
<bastetmilo> a to to jest za trollik?
<bastetmilo> skad sie wziął?
<bjfs> bastetmilo: myślałem, że można by zaprosić ją na zlot; ale ani to ona, ani fajna ;p
<bjfs> bo początek zapowiadał się niezły, jakaś merytoryczna dyskusja o linuksie dla mas; a tymczasem village people
<krystyna> ftpd: CookieM_: sie ma przyjaciele zgniłego win
<ftpd> Lepszy był ten on krw.
<ftpd> gjm: Jak on się nazywał?
<CookieM_> jak rozumiem twoje wino dobre, młode, musujące, przyjemne dla podniebienia; trzeba przyznać kusząca propozycja; jesteś 15-letnim emo czy ryczącą 40-tką?
<gjm> ftpd: Tamuzin
<ftpd> O, no.
<bjfs> przynajmniej jest temat do omówienia; bo innych najwyraźniej nie ma
<ftpd> Znudził się :(
<bjfs> To ja powiem coś "nowego" ... nie podoba mi się Ubuntu xD
<drakhan> iks de
<Voldenet> ftpd: nie wiem, ale oni zawsze to robią :D
<Voldenet> tak ich korci np. żeby kiczowatą tapetkę dorzucić
<ftpd> bjfs: Desktopowe? Mi też.
<Voldenet> czy zbędne kadu
<Voldenet> albo inną pierdołę
<CookieM_> bjfs dlaczego, bo jest 'za prosty'?
<gjm> IKS DE XD
<bjfs> co nowe wydanie się pojawi to dają nowe niesprawdzone rozwiązania, tj. dają użytkownikom sprawdzić; ale taki proces bardziej przypomina galopującą Fedorę, niż konserwatywnego Debiana
<krystyna> mleczaki
<CookieM_> krystyna to pewnie coder, nie wychodzi z konsoli
<gjm> krystyna: Masz coś normalnego do powiedzenia?
<bjfs> ftpd: ale precise też dał popalić podczas aktualizacji na serwerze ;p
<jacekowski> bjfs: cooooo?
<krystyna> gjm: idioto podobny jesteś do mleczaków.
<jacekowski> bjfs: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/btrfs-tools
<gjm> Tak?
<jacekowski> bjfs: btrfs-tools (0.19+20100601-3ubuntu3)
<jacekowski> bjfs: 2 letnia paczka
<jacekowski> bjfs: to mi dopiero galop
<CookieM_> jakie 'nowe niesprawdzone rozwiązania' masz na myśli? Ubuntu One?
<gjm> Bez sensu
<bjfs> Unity, niedługo Wayland
<bjfs> i roszady w doborze domyślnych aplikacji
<bjfs> olali aptitude, na debianie nawet szybciej naprawiono sprawę changelogów ;p
<CookieM_> ja lubię Unity, służbowego xp przerobiłem na Unity-like z paskiem narzędziowym po lewej
<bjfs> ja je zainstalowałem na instancji vboksa, żeby znać swojego wroga :b
<ftpd> O desktopie to ja się nie umiem wypowiedzieć.
<bjfs> niestety pomówienia o klonowaniu Apple są prawdzie, dopóki się nie bawiłem z iMac'em to bym tego nie zrozumiał
<Dorian> jestem wlasnie na Ubuntu (Live CD) i przyznam, ze domyslne srodowisko graficzne jest pojebane (za przeproszeniem)
<bastetmilo> Dorian: tu nie wolno przeklinac
<ftpd> Dorian: apt-get install fluxbox
<Dorian> Fluxbox to jest srodowisko graficzne?
<jacekowski> tak
<ftpd> Na desktop jakbym jakimś cudem miał stawiać Linuksa, wziąłbym Gentoo tak-bardzo-experimental-jak-się-tylko-da.
<ftpd> Dorian: Nie. Fluxbox to manager okien. Najlepszy na świecie.
<CookieM_> tak, na Gnome teraz sporo gromów spadło
<jacekowski> ftpd: gentoo/freebsd?
<jacekowski> ftpd: to jest bardzo experimental
<jacekowski> ftpd: w ogole, jak tam telefon
<ftpd> jacekowski: BSD na desktop nie. Jednak lubię sobie czasem pooglądać redt^H^H^H^Hteledyski na YT.
<jacekowski> ftpd: masz juz JB
<bjfs> Enlightenment to by było świetne środowisko graficzne, mówię o wersji 17. Tylko coś słaby marketing mają i deweloperka trwa tyle co Duke Nukem :P
<Dorian> ftpd: WOle srodowisko graficzne np. GNOME niz Fluxbox ;/
<jacekowski> ftpd: youtube ma html5
<Dorian> ale rzuce na to okiem :)
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale moznaby emulacja linuxowa pokombinowac w sumie
<jacekowski> linuxa*
<bjfs> ja na desktopie mam XFCE/Sawfish
<ftpd> Dorian: Mylisz pojęcia. 'Środowisko graficzne' to jest xorg. Ty co najwyżej wolisz Desktop Environment, jak Gnome/KDE.
<Dorian> CO to jest sawfish
<Dorian> ftpd: A na Fluxbox mozna ogladac filmy, przegladac internet, korzystac z Kadu itp?
<CookieM_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sawfish_%28window_manager%29
<sq3pmk> Dorian: jedyną różnicą jest wygląd
<bjfs> Dorian: dawno temu domyślny menedżer okien dla GNOME, bardzo elastyczny; można w nim programować za pomocą języka funkcyjnego zbliżonego do lisp. Ostatnio wskrzeszony przez Polaków :P
<ftpd> Dorian: Rozumiesz pojęcie 'manager okien'?
<Dorian> bjfs i ftpd mam do Was prośbę napiszcie mi propozycję srodowisk graficznych oraz menedzerow okien na PW, bo chcę zebym wiedzial o tym po instalacji, bo nie chce mi sie potem szukac historii, a mam shella w MyDevil i zostawilem screena
<Dorian> ftpd: wytlumaczysz mi potme, jak zainstaluje system, ok?
<ftpd> Dorian: To takie coś na goły xorg, żeby... no, kurde. Zarządzać oknami
<ftpd> A czy te okna to przeglądarka, Kadu, czy mplayer, to już żadna różnica.
<Dorian> Dobra, a jest pasek programów, żebym mógł odpalić jakiś program?
<ftpd> Dorian: Tak. Ale nic Ci nie będę 'pisał na PW'.
<Dorian> A
<Dorian> Dobra, a jest pasek programów, żebym mógł odpalić jakiś program?
<ftpd> We fluxboksie? Nie ma.
<bjfs> Dorian: najprościej będzie jak potestujesz warianty Ubuntu; xubunbu, kubunu, lubuntu
<ftpd> Ale jest skrót klawiszowy do fbrun :P
<bjfs> kubuntu*
<Dorian> ftpd: a jak odpalić jakiś program w Fluxboxie?
<ftpd> Dorian: Jest menu pod PPM.
<ftpd> Które sobie dowolnie edytujesz.
<ftpd> I tam sobie dodajesz programy, opcje, whatever.
<ftpd> Albo odpalasz skrótem fbrun (skróty też się bajecznie łatwo robi) i wpisujesz nazwę.
<Dorian> ftpd: TO jest świetna sprawa, bo nie ma za to burdelu w paskju
<Dorian> i zbędnego pasku który troszke miejsca zajmuje
<Dorian> a przydałoby się wiecej miesjca
<ftpd> Jest pasek.
<Dorian> zwlaszcza z tym Windowsem, który ma gruby pasek i troche zajmuje miejsca :)
<ftpd> Czekaj.
<ftpd> Dorian: http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/fluxbox.jpg
<ftpd> Dorian: To jest mój screen z Fluxboksa z 2007.
<ftpd> Jakiś śmieszny konkurs na screena oficjalny Gentoo wtedy wygrałem :P
<Dorian> wlasnie jestem w trakcie instalacji Ubuntu
<Dorian> ftpd: piękny wygląð :O
<Dorian> bardzo mi przypadł do gustu
<ftpd> Dorian: Widzisz, na górze jest taki wąski malutki pasek. W nim <co-tylko-sobie-chcesz>. Ja miałem nazwę aktywnego virtual desktopu, otwarte aplikacje (tak, jak w windowsie w pasku tym defaultowym), system tray na ikonki komunikatorów itp. i zegarek.
<ftpd> A na dole masz to menu z PPM
<ftpd> Ja jestem minimalistą, to miałem mało. Ale można robić duże struktury, całe drzewa.
<ftpd> Kurde, kiedyś była taka stronka...
<Dorian> ftpd: dzięki za pomoc, jak będę miał problem to moigę zwrócić się z prośbą o pomoc do Ciebie?
<ftpd> Dorian: Pytaj po prostu na kanale. Jak będę online no i będę miał czas i/lub ochotę, pomogę Ci. Jak nie ja, to pewnie pomoże Ci ktoś inny.
<Dorian> No dobrze ;)
<ftpd> No i jeszcze wiedzę jak będę miał. Bo jak spytasz 'jak w Gnome zrobić...', to ja nie wiem. Gnome używałem może w sumie 12 godzin w życiu.
<ftpd> A linuksa na desktopie nie mam od 4 lat.
<bjfs> ja mam, bo vista mi zawieszała sprzęt na ament ;p
<ftpd> No ja mam Maka.
<ftpd> Jak już pisałem - jakbym miał mieć Linuksa, to Gentoo. Albo Archa, jakby mi się spieszyło.
<Dorian> to dlaczego mi polecaice Ubuntu/
<ftpd> Taki sam poziom jak Ubuntu (i wszystkie binarne dystrybucje), tylko apt-get się inaczej nazywa.
<bjfs> ano, dla mnie Arch to duchowy następca Slackware
<bjfs> Dorian: jesteś na kanale #ubuntu-pl , helloł? :P
<ftpd> I nie ma całego tego bloatware typu Gnome po instalacji.
<CookieM_> media ostatnio straszyły wszędzie dns-changerem, ktoś się na to 'nadział'?
<ftpd> bjfs: Zacząłeś rozmowę pytaniem, skąd ciągnąć Ubuntu. Czyli sam już się zdecydowałeś i wybrałeś.
<ftpd> Aj.
<Dorian> ftpd:  Moim zdaniem Ubuntu jest najlepszą dystrybucją, jeśli spedzę z nią dużo czasu(1-2 lata) to może być godną alternatywą innych systemów
<ftpd> Dorian: Zacząłeś rozmowę pytaniem, skąd ciągnąć Ubuntu. Czyli sam już się zdecydowałeś i wybrałeś.
<ftpd> No kurde. To skoro jest Twoim zdaniem najlepszą dystrybucją, to co się czepiasz, że 'dlaczego my Ci polecamy'?
<ftpd> Dude, albo rybki, albo akwarium
<ftpd> ;-)
<Dorian> Dlaczego Ty polecasz mi Ubuntu, skoro raczej wolisz używać np. Gentoo itp. ?
<bjfs> Ubuntu jest względnie proste, ale jak jesteś wiele lat do czegoś przywiązany to zaczniesz je nienawidzieć ;p
<Dorian> bjfs: Tak samo jak z Windowsem. ;x
<ftpd> Dorian: W którym miejscu poleciłem Ci Ubuntu? Odpowiadam na Twoje pytania typu 'skąd zassać Ubuntu' albo 'jakiego WM-a brać'. Nigdzie nie spytałeś 'polecasz Ubuntu?', a ja nigdzie nie napisałem 'tak, polecam'.
<CookieM_> Dorian Linux to wolność, masz setki dystrybucji, wybierz tę, która ci najbardziej 'leży'
<ftpd> Ale jak już uważasz, że Ci cokolwiek 'polecam' - ja nic nie polecam, bo to żadna różnica. Linux to linux.
<Dorian> CookieM_: póki co leży mi dobrze Ubuntu, bo jestem poczatkującym
<Dorian> ftpd: sorry, pomyliłem ten kanał z innym, dlatego tak pisałem
<ftpd> W tego typu dystrybucjach weź to, co Ci się najbardziej podoba (wizualnie i funkcjonalnie) out of the box.
<Dorian> nie musisz się od razu burzyć :)
<ftpd> To nie jest RHEL, gdzie można dyskutować, czy te ichnie patche, za które płacisz, są warte swojej ceny.
<CookieM_> jak zasmakujesz w Linuxie, to zainstalujesz jakiegoś Gentoo czy Archa ale to już będzie twój wybór
<Dorian> Tak jak mówiłem, póki co będę przywiązywać się do Ubuntu i uczyć się z tą dystrybucją.
<ftpd> Ja wziąłbym Archa, bo po instalacji przychodzi i nie ma _nic_.
<ftpd> I sobie sam instaluję, co chcę.
<ftpd> A Ubuntu ma po instalacji _wszystko_.
<Dorian> CookieM_: Co do Gentoo, lub Archa - to nie prędko, bo instalacja na obu dystrybucjach jest wręcz trudna.
<ftpd> Także skoro różnica to 'wpisuję apt-get, czy pacman', biorę to, co ma _nic_, bo jestem minimalistą.
<ftpd> I wolę tylko doinstalować, co chcę, a nie żmudnie odinstalowywać, czego nie chcę.
<Dorian> ftpd: W przypadku dystrybucji której preferujesz, jest tak, że większośc musisz samemu konfigurować, bądź kompilować w celu uzyskania dogodnego systemu.
<ftpd> Instalacja Archa jest trudna?
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> To nie wiedziałem.
<ftpd> :/
<Dorian> ftpd: Tak, nawet próbowałem zainstalować Archa.
<bjfs> Dorian: 7 jest stosunkowo udana, a jak ktoś jest bardzo przywiązany do XP (albo ma skaner z muzeum) to w cenie jest emulator ;p ósemka jest raczej dla early adopterów i nie mam zamiaru przestawiać się na tabletowy interfejs ;p
<Dorian> ftpd: Nie lubię tego sarkazmu, jeśli coś źle piszę, to po prostu wal prosto z mostu.
<ftpd> Ale tu nie ma sarkazmu.
<ftpd> Dla mnie instalacja Archa jest tak samo łatwa, jak każdego innego systemu.
<Dorian> bjfs: Jak kupuję tableta to oczywiscie z tabletem, bo w przypadku tabletów Windows najlepiej się spisuje.
<ftpd> Dalej, dalej, dalej, tak, 200 MB na /boot, dalej, dalej, dalej, nie, nie chce swapa, dalej, dalej, dalej, tak, chcę sshd, dalej, dalej, reboot, działa.
<bjfs> podobno nowe gentoo ma wypasiony graficzny instalator ;p
<ftpd> bjfs: W sensie, terminal z kompilacją ma ładne tło?
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Dorian: Ale wiesz, chyba Twoja wiedza jest po prostu mniejsza (bez urazy). Dla mnie Arch nie jest trudny. Dla Ciebie jest - spoko. Może się nauczysz i nie będzie.
<CookieM_> notka o Archu z Distrowatcha: "Arch Linux is an independently developed, i686- and x86_64-optimised Linux distribution targeted at COMPETENT Linux users." (podkreślenie moje)
<Dorian> ftpd: Mówiłem tak samo powyżej, że trochę pożyje z Ubuntu i potem się przesiądę na bardziej zaawansowaną dystrybucję.
<Dorian> W Ubuntu podoba mi się to, że podczas instalacji mogę sobie rozmawiąc z Wami :D
<ftpd> Chociaz chyba dla n00ba, ktory ma głowę na karku, chęć i zapał najlepsza jest IMHO instalacja Gentoo.
<ftpd> Tylko trzeba myśleć i rozumieć, co się robi.
<ftpd> Ale w czasie instalacji mega mocno poznajesz system 'od dołu'. Nie, że płytka w napęd, 10 x dalej, gotowe.
<ftpd> Tylko piszesz praktycznie każdego configa od zera.
<ftpd> Dowiadując się, co gdzie leży, od czego zależy, jak się ma do tego, jak nie ma do tamtego.
<ftpd> I tak dalej.
<bjfs> świetna sprawa jak się ma za dużo czasu wolnego ;p
<ftpd> Ja mam ten 'bonus', że nie jestem switcherem z windowsa. Komputer zacząłem poznawać bardzo późno, i to nie na swoim sprzęcie z win98, tylko na dosowych terminalach, telnet.exe i połączenie na shella z FreeBSD.
<ftpd> I wszystko oczywiście tekstowo.
<ftpd> To miałem vi/vima w palcach 'od małego'.
<ftpd> Albo wszelkiej maści komendy, chociażby do zarządzania plikami.
<bjfs> poza tym Gentoo praktycznie wzorował się na FreeBSD; więc najlepiej poznać to drugie, desktop też tam istnieje.... zresztą Mac to taki przemalowany BSD (to wszystko w grubym uproszczeniu oczywiśćie)
<ftpd> A nie, że 'zawsze miałem windows, ale se postawię Linux, bo a) na spryciarze.pl polecali; b) policja mnie nie skasuje miliona monet za pirata.
<ftpd> bjfs: No, ale jak stawiałem pierwsze Gentoo w 2004, to mimo sześcioletniego już wtedy doświadczenia z BSD nie udało mi się za pierwszym razem.
<ftpd> Ale z drugiej strony, jak się za drugim udało, to już z górki. I _zawszze_ (ostatnio koło 2010 na serwerze) robię Gentoo od stage1.
<bjfs> jak dobrze, ze nie wychowalem sie na spryciarzach, demotach i wykopach ;p
<ftpd> Bo jest najwięcej funu!
<ftpd> Przekompilować kompilator, po czym JESZCZE RAZ przekompilować kompilator, samym sobą.
<ftpd> I zyskać 0.0004 % wydajności.
<bjfs> ja raz probowalem zainstalowac "Linux From Scratch" gdzie samo /etc trzeba sobie bylo stworzyc samemu; skonczylo sie na tym, ze nie mialem czym skompilowac kompilatora bo chocby binutilsow nie bylo ;p stare dzieje :p
<Voldenet> ftpd: Arch jest najprostszym istniejącym linuxem jeśli chodzi o stawianie go
<ftpd> Voldenet: Nie no. Trzeba se ręcznie partycje zrobić. Ubuntu jest jednak prostsze.
<bastetmilo> parch
<bastetmilo> nie
<bastetmilo> jest
<bastetmilo> prosty
<Voldenet> ftpd: ale chodzi o to, że jeśli chcesz ogarnąć cały proces wstawania archa
<Voldenet> i kontrolować go na każdym szczeblu
<Voldenet> to jest najprostszy
<Voldenet> w ubuntu przez połowę czasu uruchamiania dzieje się czarna magia
<bjfs> ta, jest splash; czy sie podoba, czy nie
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Nie umiesz, ot co :P
<ftpd> Voldenet: Przez całą instalację dzieje się czarna magia.
<CookieM_> podobnie jest z PC-BSD; dzięki zautomatyzowanym skryptom można postawić FreeBSD na desktopie
<Voldenet> ftpd: dokładnie
<Voldenet> ponadto żeby postawić ubuntu trzeba mieć płytę
<ftpd> Ja generalnie cieszyłbym się, że mi distro samo fajnie, bezpiecznie i w ogóle popartycjonuje dysk. Ale...
<Voldenet> albo po pxe bootować
<ftpd> 20:46:13 |        ftpd   | Btw. śmieszna jest opcja 'automatycznego podziału dysku'. Jak instalowałem ostatnio na maszynie z 96 GB ramu, zrobiło mi 50 GB partycji swap.
<Voldenet> a archa... nawet nie wiem jak wygląda instalka
<ftpd> Okazuje się, że nie jest to takie wesołe.
<Voldenet> zawsze pacmanem instalowałem kilka paczek
<Voldenet> z innego linucha
<bastetmilo> ftpd: Ty nie bądź taki mądry :P
<ftpd> A nie, to ja se postawiłem tym ich instalatorem w vboksie.
<ftpd> No challenge.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Spoko. Jak dotrę na zjazd, nauczę Cię!
<bastetmilo> taaa
<ftpd> Chociaż byłem lekko skonfundowany.
<ftpd> Bo po instalacji nic mi nie instalował.
<ftpd> Bo nie miał 'podpisów developerów'.
<ftpd> A żeby zassać paczkę z podpisami developerów, trzeba mieć... podpisy developerów.
<bjfs> początek podpisów pacmanie to było lekkie WTF, ale nieco to ogarnęli ;p
<bastetmilo> hmm... A gdzie się podział fan archa?
<bjfs> s/pacmanie/w\ pacmanie/
<ftpd> bjfs: Który?
<ftpd> Kurde.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Który?
<bastetmilo> nO przecież że BJ
<ftpd> bjfs: No spoko, w pacman.confie cośtam odznaczyłem i zassało. Tylko musiałem wygenerowac entropię, czego niezbyt miałem jak dokonać ruszając myszką w wirtualce. Ale też się udało, 10 sekund googlania.
<ftpd> Dorian: Generalnie, jak chcesz robić coś więcej niż 'mam linuksa, jestem fajny' wystarczy umieć zapytać Googla i mieć resztkę mózgu. Potem to pikuś.
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Cześć jak czopka, Cziksa.
<bastetmilo> :P
<bastetmilo> nie lubie Cię
<ftpd> Nic nowego.
<Dorian> ftpd: jesteś?
<ftpd> Dorian: Cały czas.
<Dorian> Ubuntu ma jakiś programik zwany: Dodatkowe sterowniki
<bjfs> ok to ja też idę spać ;S
<Dorian> i sa dwie opcje
<Dorian> Własnościowy sterownik FGLRX kart graficznych ATI/AMD (aktualizacja wydania)
<ftpd> to nie jest 'programik'.
<Dorian> i
<Dorian> Własnościowy sterownik FGLRX kart graficznych ATI/AMD
<Dorian> wybralem tą pierwsza opcje
<Dorian> i wyskoczyl mi komunikat
<Dorian> Przepraszamy, nie udało się zainstalować sterownika.
<Dorian> Przejrzyj dziennik zdarzeń, aby uzyskać szczegóły: /var/log/jockey.log
<ftpd> "tę"
<ftpd> To wybierz drugą.
<Dorian> dobra, sprawdam
<ftpd> To są generalnie drivery do karty graficznej, te od producenta.
<Dorian> dobra, sprawdzam
<ftpd> Których nie możesz mieć 'z czapy', bo nie są open source, a to jest linuks i musisz mieć wynór, bla bla bla bla bla.
<ftpd> s/wynór/wybór/
<Dorian> ftpd: Jak zainstaluję fluxbox to przy restarcie komputera od razu bede miał to?
<ftpd> Oczywiście, że nie.
<Dorian> a jak to ustawic
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: ja jestem fanem archa
<ftpd> Tak, jak każdy inny WM. W konfiguracji gdm-a.
<Voldenet> albo raczej użytkownikiem
<Voldenet> nie jestem ogólnie fanem żadnego konkretnego distra
<ftpd> Dorian: http://www.howtogeek.com/?post_type=post&p=92
<Voldenet> distro jest dobre, dopóki działa gcc i coreutils
<Dorian> ftpd: niezbyt Cię kumam
<Dorian> tzn. niezbyt kumam tego tutoriala
<Dorian> nie wiem gdzie jest Options
<ftpd> Dorian: Jak zamierzasz zadawać pytania o podstawy, to od razu sobie daruj. NAJPIERW googlasz, potem pytasz, jak czegoś nie rozumiesz.
<Dorian> aaa juz wiem jak ! :D
<ftpd> Na ekranie logowania.
<Dorian> co do sterowników, udało mi się
<Dorian> teraz zabieram sie za instalacje Fluxboxa
<Dorian> dorian@dorian-System-Product-Name
<Dorian> jak usunąc te system-product-name?
<ftpd> Ustaw sobie hostname.
<Dorian> gdzie to jest?
<ftpd> Ja to robię w /etc/hostname
<Dorian> /etc/hostname/
<Dorian> ??
<ftpd> Ty pewnie masz do tego jakieś śmieszne graficzne klikalne menu.
<Dorian> dorian@dorian-pc:~$
<Dorian> dobrze jestT/
<ftpd> Dorian: Ale ustalmy kilka spraw. Ja BARDZO nie lubię błędów. Jak zamierzasz nadal wstawiać spację przed '?', '!' albo pisać '??', skończymy rozmawiać. Poświęcam Ci mój czas, nie boli mnie to jakoś specjalnie, ale chciałbym, żebyś wziął pod uwagę moje podejście.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czy dobrze. Jeśli chcesz nazwać swój komputer dorion-pc, to jest bardziej niż dobrze.
<ftpd> Jeśli chciałeś nazwać go 'truskawka', to raczej nie ;-)
<Dorian> zainstalowałem już fluxbox
<Dorian> wbijam na niego
<Dorian> Pomocy, jestem na Fluxbox, ale mnie czcionka Terminala razi, co zrobić, zeby zmienić ją, ale na stałe?
<Voldenet> ftpd: a czemu nie można nazywać kompa `truskawka`?
<Voldenet> może ktoś kupi sobie owoce.net i zrobi serwery o nazwach
<ftpd> Voldenet: Można.
<Voldenet> No, widzisz.
<Voldenet> Niektórzy mają imiona postaci z anime
<ftpd> Oj nie śmiej się z arachnista.
<Voldenet> tacy goście co pirackie serwery z bajkami hostują, z 20
<ftpd> Jeden lubi pomarańcze, drugiemu się nogi pocą, a arachnist ogląda anime.
<ftpd> Bywa i tak.
<Dorian> ftpd: mam pytanie, bo wcześniej widziałem kolor Twojego nicku, a teraz nie widzę
<Dorian> jakby kolory fluxbox się pogorszły
<Ashiren> :o
<ftpd> W co ja się wpakowałem...
<Dorian> a może to z winy sterowników?/
<Voldenet> ftpd: ahahahahahahahahaha
<ftpd> Dorian: Wróć do Gnome, podszkol się podstaw, za pół roku spróbuj jeszcze raz.
<Dorian> zrobię restrart kompa, żeby stery zadziałały
<Voldenet> ^ ahahahahahahaha**2
<Voldenet> >2012 >restart
<Voldenet> ishygddt
<ftpd> Sterowniki popsuły kolory fluxbox.
<ftpd> Podłe z nich sucze.
<ftpd> A zapowiadał się sensownie :(
<Voldenet> `jakby bardziej wyblakłe kolory`
<Voldenet> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞
<Voldenet> ubaw będzie, jak się okaże, że mu fluxbox zmienił nasycenie kolorów
<ftpd> Biedak odpalił xterma na defaulcie, a tu KLOPS.
<Dorian> jestem, sorka ale niestety źle zrobiłem system
<Dorian> popełniłem podstawowy bład ;/
<Voldenet> jaki?
<Dorian> System zainstalowałem na pendrive, zamiast na dysku
<Voldenet> ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼HAHAHAHAH
<Voldenet> LOL
<Voldenet> Nie, naprawdę
<Dorian> no serio..
<Voldenet> Niezły fail, chłopie.
<Voldenet> Ale spoko, da się odkręcić
<Dorian> teraz straciłem niezły obraz na pendrive
<Dorian> musiałem wgrac .iso
<Dorian> i nie wiem teraz jak z poziomu Linuksa wgrac go
<Dorian> -.-
<Dorian> ogolnie sciaga mi sie z predkoscia 1,5 MB/s
<Dorian> więc pobieranie to nie probelm
<Dorian> ale nie wiem co z wgraniem go na pendrive ;/
<Voldenet> no, to postaw lepiej od nowa
<Voldenet> chyba, że to szybki pendrive
<Voldenet> możesz content skopiować za pomocą tara albo rsynca
<Dorian> nie rozumiem Cie
<Dorian> mów jasniej, jestem początkujący
<Voldenet> można skopiować z pendrive'a na dysk tą kopię
<Voldenet> linucha
<Voldenet> prościej się nie da
<Voldenet> ale to dużo zabawy, a ja nie mam zamiaru robić tego za Ciebie
<Voldenet> rzucę ci komendy do googlowania
<ftpd> "tę"
<ftpd> Voldenet: Co jest trudnego w dd?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> ftpd: wiem, ale już nawet nie poprawiam, komendy: cfdisk, fdisk, mkfs.ext4, rsync
<Voldenet> ftpd: dd się takich rzeczy nie kopiuje
<ftpd> dd if=/dev/pendrive of=/dev/dysk i dobranoc.
<Voldenet> szkoda czasu
<Dorian> ftpd: Jak naciskam prawym przyciskiem na tło, mogę wybrać przeglądarkę, ale nie widzę Firefoxa, ani Chromium którego zainstalowalem
<Dorian> Mam pomysł! Wykorzystam Wine w celu wypalenia .iso na pendrie
<Dorian> tak będzie najproścciej
<ftpd> Dorian: Nie wiem, skąd założenie, że defaultowa konfiguracja będzie idealnie zrobiona pod Ciebie.
<ftpd> Yyyyyyy.
<ftpd> Wine?
<Voldenet> Wat.
<ftpd> Wypalenia?
<ftpd> Iso?
<ftpd> Pendrive?
<Dorian> ta
<Voldenet> Wat ^ 2.
<ftpd> Yyyyyyyy?
<Dorian> Tak, na pendrive
<Voldenet> Ok.
<Voldenet> ಠ_ಠ
<Dorian> Wypali?
<Voldenet> Powodzenia.
<Dorian> Wypali to?
<Voldenet> nope
<Dorian> czemu
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> ale możesz próbować, nie mam 100% pewności
<ftpd> Niezłe.
<ftpd> To jakby pole orać Bugatti.
<Voldenet> DA SIĘ
<ftpd> da się
<ftpd> Ej, Voldenet, a co to są za śmieszne znaczki, tak btw?
<ftpd> 22:53:41 |    Voldenet   | ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> utf-8
<Voldenet> ascii forma
<ftpd> No tak, tak. Ale znaczenie.
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/qUcyy.jpg
<ftpd> Bo albo ja mam dziwnego fonta, albo jestem za głupi.
<Voldenet> to raczej wina fonta
<Voldenet> bo emotka jest oczywista
<ftpd> Voldenet: http://d.pr/i/tmoD
<ftpd> W życiu bym nie skojarzył.
<Voldenet> dobrze Ci wyświetla
<ftpd> Btw. nie wiedziałem, że jesteś mangozjebem.
<ftpd> :P
<Voldenet> a jestem?!
<Voldenet> Nie jestem
<ftpd> Klikasz emotki, które wyglądają jak narysowana-japońska-dziewczynka, no heloł.
<Voldenet> w ogóle nie nazywaj mnie mangozjebem, w życiu przeczytałem tylko z 40 mang
<Voldenet> książek z 5 razy więcej
<Voldenet> a mangi są krótsze
<ftpd> Ja czekam na Sailor Moon nową serię.
<Voldenet> chociaż nie wszystkie
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<Voldenet> tą, co w 2013 będzie?
<ftpd> Old-times fap.
<Dorian> w 2013 pewnie koniec swiata ;d
<ftpd> Tak, TĘ, co będzie.
<Voldenet> DAMN, znowu
<Voldenet> przez pewien czas odruchowo pisałem tą i poprawiałem po chwili
<ftpd> Hint: Sailor Moon znam tylko z Polsatu/Polonii1 za gówniarza.
<Voldenet> ftpd: pewnie nie wiesz jak się nazywał kot z sailor moon
<Voldenet> nawet
<ftpd> No i oglądałem wszystkie 50 odcinków Live Action, bo mnie to niesamowicie bawiło.
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ktory? Luna, czy ten biały?
<Voldenet> och
<Voldenet> nieważne
<ftpd> Ten biały nazywał się na A.
<ftpd> Z mitologii.
<ftpd> Artemis, o.
<Dorian> ftpd: Ty masz Maca?
<Voldenet> Dorian: nie, to tylko ubuntu ze skórą
<ftpd> W życiu nie czytałem ani jednej mangi. Z anime widziałem tylko Sailor Moon i te inne klasyki, typu kapitan czubasa albo coś (dragonballa nie! Nigdy! Ani odcinka!).
<ftpd> No i GITS raz obejrzałem.
<Voldenet> obejrzyj sobie Ergo Proxy
<Voldenet> to jest dopiero hipsterskie
<ftpd> Dorian: Nie, to ubuntu ze skórką. Mac Skin Pro bodajże się nazywa.
<ftpd> Voldenet: Widziałem 5 minut Puni Puni Poemi.
<ftpd> Dorian: Nie pamiętam, z pół roku temu ssałem.
<Voldenet> ftpd: a nie próbowałeś oglądać czegoś solidnego i nowszego?
<ftpd> Dorian: to (niestety) ubuntu, bo to firmowy komputer i nie mogę zmienić. Dlatego tu siedzę.
<Voldenet> np. Death note'a
<Dorian> ftpd: aha, spoko
<Voldenet> (dużo ludzi zachwala)
<ftpd> Voldenet: Przy podejściu 'nie potrafię przyjąć do wiadomości "głębi" czegoś, co jest narysowane i animowane' oraz 'te wszystkie stworki są strasznie pokraczne' (vide: puni puni, albo inne hauru) - nie. I nie spieszy mi się.
<ftpd> Obejrzałbym coś, gdzie ludzie wyglądają jak ludzie.
<Dorian> ftpd: mam do Ciebie prośbę, podasz jeszcze raz link do pomocy ubuntu.com jak wgrać na pendrive?
<Dorian> ftpd: popieram.
<ftpd> A! Widziałem jeszcze 1. odcinek High School of the dead.
<ftpd> Dorian: http://ubuntu.com
<ftpd> Przecież ten link aż bije w oczy.
<ftpd> Jak idziesz ściągać, obok jest wołami instrukcja.
<ftpd> Błagam, odrobinę samodzielności.
<ftpd> No i nie zaczynaj każdego pytania od 'mam pytanie' a każdej prośby od 'mam prośbę', bo się pogniewamy.
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Dorian: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Dorian> Wiem znalazłem
<Dorian> jak się kurde wylogowac xD
<Voldenet> ftpd: chłopie, ty chyba oglądasz tylko te bajki dla dzieci
<Dorian> PPM Nie działa..
<Voldenet> albo oglądałś
<Voldenet> oglądałeś*
<ftpd> Voldenet: Nie, ja nie oglądam. Natomiast dość mocno działam w fandomie, organizuję kilka konwentów w tym kraju. Dlatego miewam styczność.
<Dorian> Jak wylogować się?
<Voldenet> Och, kolejny `konwenciarz`
<ftpd> Dorian: ctrl+alt+backspace.
<Voldenet> ludzie, którzy organizują konwenty, a w życiu obejrzeli pokemony i himena
<ftpd> Poważnie.
<Voldenet> ftpd: ctrl alt bcksp już nie działa na ubuntu
<ftpd> Chociaż w menu masz quit na 100%.
<ftpd> U.
<ftpd> Szkoda.
<Voldenet> też próbowałem jak mi iksy sypały
<ftpd> Dorian: To nie wiem. Odpal terminal i skilluj proces fluxboksa?
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> ctrl+alt+f1
<Voldenet> service lightmd stop
<Voldenet> lightdm*
<ftpd> Voldenet: Nie organizuję konwentów stricte mangowych. Organizuję konwenty 'ogólne'. I jako, że jestem bardziej erpegowcem/czytaczem, nie boli mnie, że nie widziałem Klasyki Anime.
<Voldenet> a, konwenty takie
<ftpd> Tak. Na przykład Pyrkon.
<Voldenet> to raczej festiwal fantastyki jest
<ftpd> Wiesz, 6500 osób w tym roku. Chyba jakieś pojęcie muszę mieć, skoro mnie wzięli.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> He he he.
<ftpd> "festiwal fantastyki"
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie
<Voldenet> konwent fantasy też pasuje
<Voldenet> ale głupio mi tak samotnie tutaj być mangozjebem
<ftpd> To nazwa, którą wypromowaliśmy (my -> orgowie Pyrkonu), żeby łatwiej dostać dotacje z miasta, ministerstwa kultury itp. Urzędasy nie wiedzą, co to 'konwent', a jak zagooglają, znajdą jakieś kupy pewnie.
<ftpd> A 'festiwal' brzmi dumnie i profesjonalnie, nie?
<Voldenet> Tak.
<Voldenet> Zupełnie jakby to nie była wspólna masturbacja do nowego tomu pieśni lodu i ognia
<ftpd> Tak się stało, że przez ilość ludzi przyjeżdżających Pyrkon stał się wzorcowym konwentem. Nie to, żebym się strasznie puszył - ale skoro robimy coś, na co przyjeżdża 3 x więcej ludzi niż na imprezę 'drugą co do wielkości' i co roku ta liczba rośnie, to chyba robimy to dobrze.
<Voldenet> (z tą masturbacją to tylko przenośnia ofc)
<ftpd> Dlatego nazwa 'festiwal fantastyki' się jakoś przyjęła poza Poznaniem też.
<Voldenet> ciekawe, czemu jeden gościu na innym kanale nazywa mnie żydem
<Voldenet> a inny niggerem
<Voldenet> przecież jestem w 100% Polakiem
<ftpd> Oj, ale teraz jedziesz skrajnością. Napisałem Ci, że jestem fantasta/czytacz, to od razu spłycasz do pyrkon-to-tylko-fantasty-co-sie-onanizuja-dziwnymi-ksiazkami-o-elfach.
<Voldenet> Nie spłycam
<Voldenet> też lubię fantasy
<Voldenet> chociaż tylko filmy i seriale oglądam, bo nie umiem czytać
<ftpd> A to, że mamy mega duży cosplay, że po konwencie lata miliard mango-dziewczynek z kocimi uszkami i KAŁAJ słychać częściej niż 'piwo', to już olewasz :P
<Voldenet> poza tym, irca i książki ciężko pogodzić
<Voldenet> kałaj
<Voldenet> :D
<ftpd> http://www.pyrkon.pl/2012/index.php?go2=program#sala_id14
<Voldenet> kałaj desne
<Voldenet> :D
<ftpd> Te takie 'panel 1', 'panel 2' olej.
<ftpd> To moje 'dziecko', blok lighting talkow dla n00bów.
<Voldenet> na konwenty o anime też jeżdzi sama dzieciarnia, która nie ma o tym pojęcia
<ftpd> 15 minut podstaw i esencji na tematy typu 'co to larp'.
<Voldenet> oglądają na rok mniej anime niż ja odcinków m jak miłość
<ftpd> Reszta z linka to blok anime.
<Voldenet> mam kilka znajomych, którzy organizują konwenty też
<Voldenet> kilku?
<ftpd> Kilku.
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, to typowi konwenciarze, tylko się napić i polatać w stroju mango-dziewczynki
<Voldenet> może nie `napić się` ale unikam konwentów, tak czy owak
<ftpd> Ale akurat to ten duże konwenty mangowe, te wszystkie LOWE PIEŃĆ albo inne JAPANIKONY to robią komercyjne firmy, tak w backgroundzie.
<ftpd> Gdzie masz wlot od soboty 16:00 do niedzieli 14:00 za 50 pln
<ftpd> A dzieciaki i tak idą, bo jest nocka hentaju.
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<Voldenet> dzieciaki i kretyni
<ftpd> Także tego, ciężko nas porównywać do tego.
<Voldenet> gdybym był fanem anime 15 lat temu, to też bym chodził na konwenty
<jacekowski> ftpd: no bo ciezko duzy event zorganizowac nie majac sporego zaplecza
<Voldenet> ^ indeed
<Voldenet> a eventy bez zaplecza to najczęściej nudne zloty takie
<jacekowski> male
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nieprawda.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> wymien jakis jeden
<Voldenet> ja sobie idę oglądać bajki
<jacekowski> na minimum 100 ludzi
<ftpd> Pyrkon.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> おやすみなさい
<ftpd> http://www.pyrkon.pl/2012/index.php?go=organizatorzy
<ftpd> ~30 osób
<ftpd> (bo się powtarzają)
<ftpd> Wszyscy robimy za darmo.
<ftpd> Nie jesteśmy firmą.
<ftpd> Bilet kosztuje 30 zł (od piątku od 12:00 do niedzieli 16:00).
<ftpd> Zapewniamy darmowy nocleg.
<ftpd> Z Pyrkonu co rok wynoszę odciski na dupie (bo mam 'siedzące' stanowisko) oraz czerwoną koszulkę z napisem 'organizator'.
<ftpd> A, dobra. Mam zysk - codziennie za budżet konwentowy zamawiana jest dla organizatorów pizza!
<ftpd> I wodę jeszcze mam.
<ftpd> Za ABSOLUTNĄ darmoszkę.
<ftpd> Fajnie, nie?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Powiesz 'macie zysk na biletach'. No i dobrze powiesz. Bo jest jednak te 6500 osób, z czego - liczmy - 4500 płaci tę pełną wejściówkę, 30 zł.
<ftpd> (Bo reszta to zniżkowcy - Twórcy Programu, Goście, Gżdacze (takie ludziki, co zapieprzają i noszą ławki itp) no i akredytacje jednodniowe).
<ftpd> 5000 * 30 to jest sto piećdziesiąt tysięc PLNów, powiesz.
<ftpd> I dobrze powiesz.
<ftpd> Wuchta siana.
<ftpd> Ale nie wpadłeś pewnie na to, ile kosztuje wynajęcie MTP. Ile kosztują bilboardy, citylighty i reklamy w mpk w całym kraju.
<jacekowski> ftpd: tez mam wode z kranu za prawie darmo
<ftpd> Ile kosztują miliony taśmy klejącej, setki koszulek, tysiące wydrukowanych informatorów.
<ftpd> Z takich 30 zł prawie dycha odpada na koszt materiałów, które dostaje user.
<ftpd> A nie, ponad dycha - bo materiałowe opaski były w tym roku.
<ftpd> Dlatego wychodzimy niewiele na plus, a nie półtora miliarda starych złotych, jak można myśleć.
<ftpd> No i nikt za tę kasę sobie auta nie kupuje, albo chaty nie odnawia.
<jacekowski> to zrobcie drozsze wejsciowki
<ftpd> Bo jak za rok nam się Prezydent Miasta obrazi i nie da, to za co zrobimy dla kolejnych kilku tysięcy ludzi?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ale my wcale nie chcemy na tym zarabiać.
<jacekowski> nie ma nic zlego w zarabianiu pieniedzy
<ftpd> Właśnie to jest ta rożnica. Konwenty mangowe, te duże, robią (dwie) profesjonalne firmy.
<ftpd> Po to, żeby zarobić kasę.
<ftpd> My robimy event 'od fanów dla fanów'.
<jacekowski> a co do wynajmu
<jacekowski> robcie to tak jak fosdem
<ftpd> jacekowski: Jasne, że nie ma nic złego. Ale my nie chcemy. Zarabiamy sobie w normalnej pracy. A to, że pół roku przed konwentem zaczynamy go robić, żeby przez ostatnie dwa miesiące zapieprzać przy nim praktycznie codziennie - cóż. Nie ma musu. Robimy z pasji. Jak ktoś nie chce, niech nie robi.
<ftpd> Nie wiem, jak robi fosdem. MTP jest komercyjną firmą zarabiającą na wynajmowaniu przestrzeni wraz z zapleczem technicznym.
<ftpd> Nie mamy gdzie indziej w Poznaniu pomieścić 6500 (and counting) ludzi. Najbliżej chyba w Auschwitz, ale tam musieliby leżeć warstwowo.
<ftpd> Robliliśmy, jak 'od zawsze' na konwentach w szkole. I to kosztowało grosze, taki wynajem.
<ftpd> Ale jak doszliśmy do etapu 'mamy już 3 szkoły, niby koło siebie, ale trochę jednak daleko; do tego ludzie znów się przestają mieścić' musieliśmy iść do komercyjnych Targów i sobie przestrzeń po prostu kUPIĆ.
<ftpd> O, jeszcze jeden prosty przykład: mamy gwiazdę 'wielkiego formatu'. Grzegorz Rosiński, ostatnio. Przyjechało nam dodatkowe 100 osób w wieku 30-40 lat, zapłacili nam te 30 zł. Tylko po to, żeby typa zobaczyć i posłuchać, bo za gówniarza z wypiekami czytali Thorgala.
<ftpd> Ej, dodatkowe 3000 pln!
<ftpd> Figę prawda. Przelot Rosińskiego z Francji do Polski i z powrotem, hotel na miejscu. Więcej niż 3000.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> ale wy to jakies anime konwent
<jacekowski> czy cos innego
<jacekowski> czy fantastyka
<ftpd> Ogólnofantastyczny.
<ftpd> Wszystko.
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://www.pyrkon.pl/2012/index.php?go=bloki
<ftpd> Tu masz bloki programowe.
<ftpd> Literatura, filmy, gry RPG, anime, gry kompuerowe, takie tam.
<pakos> brakuje bloku xxx
<ftpd> Rok temu mieliśmy jeden z dwóch w Europie turniej karcianki World of warcraft, błogosławionej przez Blizzarda.
<ftpd> Ludzie z całej europy przyjechali i siedzieli 3 dni w sali od tego.
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> kiedy to jest?
<ftpd> W marcu.
<ftpd> Co marzec.
<pakos> a gdzie?
<ftpd> W Poznaniu
<pakos> oj kawal drogi :>
<jacekowski> to poznan kolo warszawy jest?
<jacekowski> czy gdzies indziej
<ftpd> Ale no, generalnie konwenty są w całym kraju.
<jacekowski> hmm, nie smieszne
<ftpd> Teraz najbliższy z takich 'większych' to Avangarda w Wawie.
<ftpd> Pod koniec miesiąca.
<pakos> pelno fajnych konwentow/iprez/jak zwal jest co roku tylko skad na nie wszystkie hajsu brac :>
<pakos> imprez*
 * qermit wrócił
<ftpd> Ej, po co w regułkach iptables się pisze -m tcp?
<qermit> ftpd: macz tisipi
<qermit> może być udp
<ftpd> No ale -p nie starza do tego?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> -m tcp powoduje rozne dodatkowe opcje
<ftpd> Czyli wszedzie dawać?
<ftpd> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dst 178.217.184.40 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<qermit> to zależy
<ftpd> zmieniać na -m tcp -p tcp?
<jacekowski> zrob sobie iptables -m tcp --help
<jacekowski> nei
<jacekowski> to inne opcje sa
<jacekowski> -p oznacza protokol tcp
<jacekowski> -m tcp oznacza modul tcp
<ftpd> No, to to wiem.
<jacekowski> do matchowania roznych innych opcji
<ftpd> Jakich na przykład?
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<jacekowski> -p tcp chyba laduje ten modul automatycznie
<qermit> ftpd: cd /usr/src/linux/Documentation
<jacekowski> ftpd: porownaj sobie iptables -m tcp --help a iptables --help
<jacekowski> ftpd: na samym koncu
<jacekowski> i nie mow ze pf lepsze
<qermit> ftpd: generalnie to -m może mieć różne moduły
<jacekowski> -m conntrack
<qermit> http://ipset.netfilter.org/iptables.man.html
<ftpd> Ok.
<jacekowski> abo ttl
<ftpd> Chcecie mi zrobic audyt regulek?
<ftpd> Nim je puszcze zdalnie?
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> abo limit
<qermit> ftpd: audyt kosztuje
<jacekowski> ftpd: ja takie cos robie na screeenie
<ftpd> Są proste!
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ja w razie w mam konsolę.
<qermit> ftpd: to nie potrzebujesz audytu
<ftpd> A że userom irc się odetnie... ojej.
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> ftpd: na zasadzie, "cos co mi laduje iptables; sleep 120; iptables -F, iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT, iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT"
<ftpd> No dobra.
<qermit> ftpd: zrób sobie iptables-save; iptables-restore; sleep 5m ; iptables-innerestore
<ftpd> To mam sobie pliczek, skrypcik z regułakmi iptables.
<qermit> bleee
<ftpd> Jak się teraz 'po ubuntowemu' go aplikuje?
<jacekowski> rc.local?
<ftpd> No tak chce.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Ale jak znam Ubuntu, to jest 'lepsza droga'.
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tzn. iptables-save i restore jest
<jacekowski> ktore jest automatycznie odpalane chyba przy starcie i shutdownie
<qermit> ftpd: iptables-apply widział?
<ftpd> Nie.
<qermit> iptables-presistant widział?
<ftpd> Nie?
<qermit> czy jak to sie pisze
<ftpd> Ja wszystko zawsze mialem w pliku .sh
<ftpd> i odpalałem z rc.local
<qermit> jak zwierze
<jacekowski> qermit: ale dziala
<jacekowski> ludzie tak robili od zarania dziejow
<jacekowski> jeszcze za czasow ipchains
<qermit> ipchains używały zwierzęta
<jacekowski> i jak internet mial 4 komputery na krzyz
<qermit> małpoludy :E
<jacekowski> qermit: umrzyj
<qermit> ussij
<jacekowski> ile ty masz lat ze ipchains nie pamietasz
<jacekowski> iptable to nowosc jest
<qermit> jacekowski: a kto powiedział że nie pamiętam
<jacekowski> ledwo co stabilna
<jacekowski> w 2.6 dopiero wprowadzona
<ftpd> Ja to umiem ipfw
<jacekowski> w stabilnym 2.4 bylo ipchains
<qermit> ftpd: ja umiem man
<jacekowski> az iptables nie zbackportowali
<ftpd> qermit: Pozdrów.
<qermit> pozdrawiam
<qermit> o/
<qermit> ftpd: jak bardzo się boisz to mogę opchnąć ci zdalny reset
<ftpd> Hehe.
<ftpd> Dobra, cicho, idę robić. Zaraz mnie pewnie wykurwi z irców.
<jacekowski> powodzenia
<jacekowski> pomodlic sie za ciebie?
<qermit> zasmuciłem się ostatnio bo dowiedziałem się że AMD nie będzie już wspierało mojego HD4200
<jacekowski> amd teraz ostatnio jakos sporo po tylach jest
<qermit> po czym?
<jacekowski> no z prockami
<qermit> olać to
<jacekowski> kiedys to intel w zasadzie nie mogl im podskoczyc
<jacekowski> a teraz core i i7 jest
<qermit> trzeciej generacji
<ftpd> Chyba nawet przeżyłem.
<jacekowski> qermit: ale teraz amd goni intela
<qermit> jakoś nigdy nie miałem i7 i mi to nie przeszladzało w oglądaniu filmów fullhd
<jacekowski> a nie intel amd
<qermit> jacekowski: amd zawsze goniło intela
<jacekowski> nie za czasow p4
<jacekowski> za czasow p4 to intel gonil amd i nie mogl dogonic
<qermit> wtedy amd i intel wzajemnie się po jajkach drapali i było im miło
<jacekowski> z 10 lat im to zajelo
<qermit> i tak nikt nie kupował amd
<jacekowski> rotfl
<ftpd> Dobra, mam jakieś śmieszne  /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptablesload, jak kazali: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ftpd> tcp        0      0 *:1550                  *:*                     LISTEN
<ftpd> Ciekawe, co to.
<Voldenet> podłącz się i sprawdź
<Voldenet> telnetem go
<Voldenet> może coś ciekawego napisze
<ftpd> Nie wiem właśnie, nic nie pisze.
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % telnet localhost 1550
<ftpd> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<ftpd> Connected to localhost.localdomain.
<ftpd> Escape character is '^]'.
<ftpd> Connection closed by foreign host.
<ftpd> ekg        7185   poison    4u  IPv4 103871626      0t0  TCP *:1550 (LISTEN)
<ftpd> ioctld     7192   poison    4u  IPv4 103871626      0t0  TCP *:1550 (LISTEN)
<ftpd> Lol
<ftpd> ekg?
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> DCC ekg.
<BlessJah> reverse engineeruj protokół EKG!
<Voldenet> shakuj ekagy
<ftpd> Ale durny mysql, nie umi sluchac na podanych ipkach :(
<ftpd> Albo jeden, albo 0.0.0.0
<Voldenet> hm, a go się tak da ustawić, że nasłuchuje na obu ipkach?
<ftpd> No właśnie mam 8 ipków na maszynie, a chcę wystawić mysql na localhoscie _oraz_ na jednym  tych osmiu.
<ftpd> I nie, nie mozna.
<Voldenet> no to zrób tunel
<ftpd> Ale po co mi tunel? Generalnie firewallem sobie ograniczam i tak.
<Voldenet> no to na wszystkich wystaw
<Voldenet> jaki to problem
<Voldenet> inaczej się nie da
<BlessJah> local nie może na socketcie słuchać?
<ftpd> No wystawiam. Ale chciałem, wiesz, security by obscurity.
<BlessJah> zrób forwarding :)
<ftpd> Na wszystkich slucha juz tylko mysql, transmission-daemon (chociaz niby ustawilem konkretny bind address) no i auth.
<ftpd> Ach, no i httpd.
<ftpd> Ale httpd ma sluchac.
<Voldenet> no, httpd zwykle nie ma problemów z konfiguracją i da się ustawić dla każdego ipka inny folder
<Voldenet> a mysql jest opóźnione w rozwoju i się tak nie da
<ftpd> Akurat inny 'folder' (katalog, do jasnej cholery!) realizuję sobie przez DNS i mod_simple_vhost.
<Voldenet> no, można i tak
<Voldenet> chociaż chyba można to obejść
<ftpd> bind-address-ipv4: String (default = "0.0.0.0") Where to listen for peer connections
<ftpd> Według dokumentacji.
<ftpd> (transmission)
<ftpd> O, zadziałało nawet.
<ftpd> To został na 0.0.0.0 httpd (ok), auth (ok) i mysql (ble).
<ftpd> Dobra, mysqla też poczyściłem, jakieś stare bazy/ludziki.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-11
<qermit> ftpd: ja myślałem że ty umiesz takie rzeczy :(
<gjm> \o
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<ftpd> qermit: Jakie takie?
<Dorian> ftpd:  jestesś?
<ftpd> Dorian: Tak.
<Dorian> Mam zamiar wgrać system operacyjny Ubuntu na dysk twardy, ale mam problem z partycjonowaniem
<Dorian> nnie wiem ile przydzielic dysku dla /home, a ile dla /swap
<Dorian> czytałem w necie, ale nie było instrukcji ile konkretnie przydzielić
<ftpd> Ile masz ramu?
<Dorian> 3 GB
<ftpd> To olej swap.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Albo se daj z giga.
<Dorian> 1 GB dysk na SWAP?
<ftpd> Ja nie mam swapa na maszynie z 2 GB.
<ftpd> I działa.
<ftpd> Jakby co, zawsze można swapd dorobić.
<bastetmilo> Ja mam swapa 2GB przy 2GB RAMU
<Dorian> a 1 GB dysku na SWAP to ile wyjdzie SWAPa?
<Dorian> jestem na tescie Ubuntu co w efekcie daje instalacje z testem
<Dorian> zaprawdzalem ile swapu mam teraz na tescie
<bastetmilo> eee...
<gjm> Ke?
<gjm> Dorian: Wiesz do czego służy SWAP w ogóle?
<Dorian> Swap: 309425148k total,        0k used, 309425148k free,   806848k cached
<Dorian> nom, slyszalem, ze do zapasow
<Dorian> w razie przekroczenia RAMu przechodzi wtedy na SWAP
<gjm> No więc właśnie, daj tyle ile sądzisz że bedziesz potrzebował
<Dorian> 1 GB dysku na SWAP = 1 GB SWAPu, dobrze rozumiem?
<gjm> A jak inaczej?
<Dorian> No dobra, dzięki chłopaki :P
<Dorian> ja mam 3 GB RAM, więc ustawie na 3 GB SWAP
<Dorian> może i za dużo, ale zawsze coś
<Dorian> gdyby padł komputer, straciłbym dane itp.
<Dorian> a w przypadku takiego SWAPu nie dojdzie do takiej sytuacji
 * bastetmilo kiedyś się machnęła o jedno 0 i zrobiła 80GB SWAPA
<bastetmilo> i zauwazyłam to po kilku tygodniach dopiero
<bastetmilo> :)
<gjm> Dorian: lol, to nie o to chodzi
<Dorian> gjm: a o co chodzi? ;/
<Dorian> czytam w necie i jest to wyraznie napisane, ze tak jest
<gjm> Możesz teoretycznie wyciągnąć dane ze SWAP'u ale nie do tego został stworzony
<Dorian> a do czego?
<Dorian> czekaj, weź na wstrzymanie
<Dorian> jeszcze raz przeczytam w neci i potem pogadamy, ok?
<gjm> Jak Ci zabraknie RAM'u to zacznie korzystać z dysku, proste
<Dorian> no, brawo!
<Dorian> i o to mi chodziło
<Dorian> no to  raczej ustawię 1 GB SWAP...
<Dorian> po co więcej niż 1 GB SWAPu
<Dorian> jak i tak to jest dużo
<Dorian> 1024000 bytes to jest 1 GB SWAP?
<gjm> 1GB = 1024MB
<Dorian> kurde, widziałęm taki fajny przelicznik
<gjm> 1MB = 1024B
<Dorian> z bytes do GB itp.
<Dorian> o kurr
<Dorian> gjm: czyli dodatkowe 3 zera?
<Dorian> 1024000000
<Dorian> tak?
<gjm> Idę się przejść
<Dorian> cześć
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie możesz
<bastetmilo> masz zostać i pilnować porządku :)
<gjm> Nie mogę to ja ze śmiechu wytzymać
<gjm> wytrzymać*
<bastetmilo> no ojtam
<bastetmilo> jest śmiesznie no :)
<Dorian> gjm: TAK JAK MÓWIŁEM! Jestem początkujący...
<gjm> Ale mnożyć chyba umiesz?
<gjm> Poza tym chyba można tam zmienić jednostki
<Dorian> jest jakiś kalkulator na jednostki?
<mati75> `g kalkulator jednostek
<ftpd> gjm: On się wczoraj wydawał sensowny.
<ftpd> gjm: Niestety.
<mati75> http://kalkulator.jednostek.pl/danych
<Dorian> ftpd: Wiem wiem, bo teraz nie nadążam nad partycjonowaniem, boże ;/
<Dorian> no sorry.
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> Jestę bogię.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: wyluzuj.
<bastetmilo> jak nie umiesz mnozyć użyj kalkulatora. Ja też nie umiem w pamięci liczyć :)
<ftpd> Dorian: Pytasz o absolutne podstawy. Jesteś leniwy. Chcesz wszystko na tacy. Nie wiesz, po co i dlaczego, a robisz.
<Dorian> 10737
<Dorian> 10737 bytes to jest ok obliczone?
<gjm> Kto idzie ze mną?
 * mati75 uważa, że jest coraz więcej takich osób
<bastetmilo> Dorian: ile masz lat?
<mati75> gjm: na piwo?
<gjm> Obojętnie
<gjm> W sumie...
<ftpd> Ja mogę o 18:00.
<mati75> gjm: może lepiej nie, bo potem będą różne rzeczy Ci się śniły ;]
<Dorian> ftpd: Czy dobrze jest obliczone, czy to co napisałem to 1 GB? Bo mi się tak właśnie wydaje.
<gjm> mati75: True story
<mati75> gjm: yes bro
<ftpd> Dorian: Przestań podbijać własne pytania. Raz spytałeś i wystarczy. Jeśli ktoś Ci odpowie, super. Jeśli nie - licz się z tym. Nie mamy ABSOLUTNIE żadnego obowiązku Ci pomagać, a mi po prostu szkoda marnować czasu na leni. Policz sobie, to nie jest rocket science.
<ftpd> No co za typ.
<ftpd> 11:30:36 !--   Irssi: Starting query in freenode with Dorian
<ftpd> 11:30:36 |       Dorian  | jesteś
<ftpd> 11:30:37 |       Dorian  | ?
<ftpd> Jeszcze bez pytania włazi na szepty.
<gjm> Nie, nie ma mnie
<ftpd> Nie znoszę takich ludzi.
<mati75>   /ignore
<mati75> → [solved]
<bastetmilo> Dorian: KALKULTOR
<bastetmilo> umiesz obsługiwać?
<mati75> Dorian: mózg
<Dorian> Tak, umiem
<Dorian> przeliczyłem to, ale wyszło na 10 GB
<bastetmilo> To użyj.
<mati75> 1024x1024x8
<mati75> i masz w bitach
<Dorian> wyszlo
<Dorian> 8388608
<bastetmilo> a może on chce w bajtach? :P
<ftpd> Na MyApple mam w sygnaturce wołami na czerwono 'nie pomagam przez PW'. Dostaję codziennie kilka PW z durnymi pytaniami o iPhone/iPada. Jak odpisuję grzecznie 'czego nie zrozumiałeś w mojej sygnaturze i w ogóle czemu mnie pytasz o iPada/iPhone, których nie używam', dostaję 'jesteś moderatorem to musisz mi pomóc'.
<Dorian> na kalkulatorze s;
<ftpd> Dorian: Dlaczego w ogóle wpisujesz w bajtach?
<ftpd> Przecież tam można wpisać 2G
<ftpd> Albo 120M
<gjm> No mówiłem
<Dorian> ftpd: Dzięki wielkie za pomoc!
<gjm> I weź tu takiemu daj cfdisk na przykład, mogiła
<mati75> nie lepiej gparted?
<Dorian> wpisałem w partycjonowaniu 1074 bytes i wyszlo mi 1072 MB
<mati75> przynajmniej idioto odporny jest
<Dorian> ja po prostu chce te Ubuntu ;/
<Dorian> nie mogę zrezygnować z niego
<Dorian> no proszę, nie może mi ktokolwiek pomóc mi?
<Dorian> byłbym dozgonnie wdzieczny :_
<Dorian> :)
<gjm> Dorian: Jak Ty przy partycjonowaniu o pomoc prosisz to ja się boję co dalej będzie
<gjm> Możesz zmienić jednostki sobie
<mati75> Dorian: włóż płytę, odpal live, uruchom gparted
<gjm> Albo olej w ogóle ten SWAP
<mati75> i po problemie
<ftpd> gjm: Wczoraj mówił, że instalacja archa jest najtrudniejsza-na-świecie.
<Dorian> ftpd: Bo jest?
<ftpd> Żeby chociaż piwo postawił za dawanie informacji na tacy...
<Dorian> Tylko nie jest najtrudniejsza, ale jest trudna dla mnie
<gjm> Jeszcze za Archa się bierze ;_;
<Dorian> tak jak mówiłem, jestem początkujący
 * mati75 stawia archa z palcem w nosie w ciągu 5 minut
<Dorian> Panowie, jestem na kanale ubuntu-pl i chyba mogę prosić Was o pomoc
<Dorian> chyba do tego jes tprzeznaczony ten kanał?
<gjm> Prosić możesz :)
<ftpd> Dorian: A co to ma do rzeczy, czy jesteś początkujący, czy nie?
<Dorian> gdy posiadasz 2 GB lub więcej RAM - 0, czyli nie musisz (ale możesz) tworzyć partycji swap.
<Dorian> czytam w necie to
<Dorian> to jest prawda?
<ftpd> Możesz prosić. Ale powtórzę: NIE MAMY ŻADNEGO OBOWIĄZKU CI POMAGAĆ.
<mati75> tak to prawda
<ftpd> Zatem przestań się tej pomocy domagać.
<Dorian> dobra, to zrezygnuję z tego partycjonowania
<ftpd> Zadaj pytanie i grzecznie czekaj, a być może ktoś Ci pomoże.
<mati75> a ktoś tu ubuntu ma?
<ftpd> mati75: Ja, serwer.
<gjm> mati75: Ja właśnie na wirtualce 10.10 odpalam
<ftpd> 10.10?
<ftpd> Muzeum robisz?
<Dorian> mati75: siedzę na LIve
<mati75> ftpd: ubuntu != server
<Dorian> Mam do Was ostatnie pytanie dzisiejszego dnia, do niczego nie zmuszam. 1023 MB to jest 1 GB?
<gjm> Nie mam innego ISO a nie będę pobierał
<mati75> gjm: chciałem ostatnio 12.04 odpalić, kernel panic
<mati75> Dorian: 1024
<ftpd> mati75: Zdziwiłbyś się.
<Dorian> wpisywałem 1024, ale wyszło 1023 MB
<ftpd> Jezu, tak Cię boli ten megabajt?
<Dorian> ftpd: ale to jest GB?
<ftpd> Co za męczybuła.
<Dorian> dobra, bedzie 1023 MB i koniec, nie będę Was meczył :P
<gjm> Nie, bo wtedy to już nie będzie 1GB
<gjm> Popraw to
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> Ej.
<Dorian> mam wpisać 1025 bytes?
<ftpd> A to nie jeste ten, no...
<gjm> Nieee
<ftpd> Był tu taki, co tak samo męczybulił.
<ftpd> Nie nie, nie tamuzin.
<ftpd> Był taki, co męczybulił i co chwila go wywalało i kazaliśmy mu kupić sobie shella.
<gjm> Ten ma szela
<Dorian> i to nawet opłacony z góry na rok ^^
<ftpd> No tak.
<ftpd> Możliwe, że właśnie sobie kupił.
<ftpd> I wrócił.
<Dorian> a no mozliwe
<Dorian> tylko nie znamy tego nicku ;)
<gjm> Nie wierzę w niego
<ftpd> mucha090
<ftpd> O, ten.
<ftpd> Znalazłem w logach.
<Dorian> yhy, mam wejść z mojego neta, żebyście sprawdzili IP?
<ftpd> Ok, używa słowa 'neta'. Pan Plonk już się zbliża <nutki>
<Dorian> dobra, przestańie ;/
<Dorian> bo atmosfera zaczyna się napinać ;/
<Dorian> bardzo Was proszę, przystopujcie i bądźcie mili
<Dorian> wczoraj wydawaliście się milszi
<Dorian> milsi*
<bastetmilo> Ooo
 * AaaA jest miły
<gjm> AaaA: Ty też lepiej w szela zainwestuj
<bastetmilo> AaaA: Ty weź coś ze sobą zrób to zdjeme Ci bana na jakilinux
<AaaA> niestety ostatnio troche latam przepraszam to moj ISP
<ftpd> Dorian: Wczoraj byłeś bardziej sensowny.
<Dorian> Wiem, powtarzasz to po raz drugi, staram się cały czas być, ale nie mogę w momencie, gdy nie nadążam nad czymś.
<Dorian> To mnie przerasta, że nie chcieliście mi pomóc.
<AaaA> ale jakis 3rd party shell wydaje sie byc dobrym pomyslem, macie typ na shell z finchem i irssi?
<Dorian> Wczoraj byliście bardziej pomocni, wygadaliiście się
<bastetmilo> AaaA: trochę? :) Delikatnie pwiedziane.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: ile masz lat?
<ftpd> AaaA: Ja mam serwer, za symboliczne 'na fajki' zakładam konta!
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Znam Cię z zadawanych  trudnych pytan
<bastetmilo> Dorian: będę podawać zakresy, ok? Tak może być?
<AaaA> taki "serwer" to ja tez mam:) tylko ze ISP szwankuje:)
<ftpd> E no.
<ftpd> Ja mam serwer-serwer.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: jak podam dobry to powiesz co?
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % uptime 11:51:59 up 27 days,  6:15, 11 users,  load average: 0.09, 0.02, 0.01
<ftpd> (27 dni temu miałem ptech od strony dostawcy, stąd reboot)
<ftpd> insomniac /srv/home % ls | wc -l
<ftpd> 42
<ftpd> Ludzie korzystają, jest stabilnie.
<ftpd> :P
<gjm> Sprzedam Opla
<gjm> <;
<AaaA> ach ci niedobrzy dostawcy:)
<ftpd> Dorian: Zacznij od przeczytania dokumentacji. Całej.
<ftpd> AaaA: Są bardzo fajni. http://hosteam.pl, polecam.
<ftpd> Z torrentów wyciągam koło 40 MB/s, w ciągu roku może dwa razy robią przerwę techniczną, gdzie tracę sieć 2 x po 15 sekund albo muszę się rebootnąć.
<AaaA> ftpd: dzieki zerkne sobie
<ftpd> Płacę śmieszne pieniądze.
<ftpd> Jest dobrze.
<Dorian> tj.: Skąd jestes na IRC, od czego dazysz
<Dorian> ftpd: Lepiej ściągać torrenty na serwerach w OVH
<mati75> trochę drogo
<mati75> Abonament miesięczny177 PLN
<mati75> CPU~Single core Intel Atom CPU D425 (-HT-) clocked at 1799.960 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-2-amd64 x86_64 Up~25 days Mem~153.6/1996.0MB HDD~1000.2GB(17.8% used) Procs~84 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.36
<mati75> tylko ramu więcej niż ja mam
<Dorian> 177 zł za 4 GB RAM, nielimitowane łącze, całkiem fajna oferta :)
<ftpd> Ja mam 2 GB ramu, 2 procki, 100 GB dysku za 50 netto.
<Dorian> Kimsufi :)
<Dorian> sorry, pomyłka
<Dorian> ftpd: Sorry, nie bierz to pod uwage
<ftpd> Dorian: Przestań, proszę, mówić do mnie, kiedy nie masz nic sensownego do powiedzenia. Twoje hilighty tylko odrywają mnie od pracy.
<Dorian> ftpd: Jakiego masz dedyka? Spojrzę na tą ofertę.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: to jak? Powiesz nam ile masz lat? Bo mnie to cholernie ciekawi.
<gjm> ftpd: Nie ircuj w pracy
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Możesz się domyślać, że jestem dosyć młodą osobą, skoro wspominałem o rodzinie :-)
<Dorian> Dostałem pewną nauczkę, która przyczyniła się do tego, ze więcej nie będę podawał swoich daych osobowych.
<Dorian> Przykro mi, ale nie mogę.
<gjm> Dobra, daję 13
<Dorian> Nawet nie nawiązuję z niezaufanymi ludzmi rozmow głosowych.
<Dorian> gjm: pudło, ale nie będziemy bawić się w zgadywanki, bo nie będę w niej uczestniczył.
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> "w nich".
<gjm> To na bank jest prowokacja
<ftpd> Z polskiego pewnie 3-.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: 16! :)
<gjm> Czystadwadzieścia
<Dorian> gjm: Wygrałeś!!
<ftpd> Działa Wam http://fashiondays.ro?
<gjm> Nie
<bastetmilo> nie
<Dorian> nie
<ftpd> gjm: nie czytaj
<ftpd> KURWA.
<ftpd> gjm: czytaj.
<gjm> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://fashiondays.ro?
<gjm> Bez "?"
<ftpd> Chyba f5.
<ftpd> na które się nie mogę dostać.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: kurde. Aż chyba zrobię jakiś research na Ciebie :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Załatw ipka, resztę wyciągnę.
<qermit> ftpd: takie z fajerłolami
<qermit> http://wklej.org/id/788275/ - nie ma to jak dobry humor
<bastetmilo> Dorian: czy grywasz w minecrafta
<bastetmilo> ?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: "tibię"!
<mucha090> ave
<gjm> OHO
<gjm> qermit: :D
<ftpd> qermit: Wal się, po co mi znać jakieś durne iptables.
<qermit> gjm: jedziesz?
<gjm> Nie
<qermit> ftpd: może dlatego że potrzebujesz go użyć
<ftpd> qermit: Potrzebowałem, użyłem, działa.
<qermit> chociaż analogicznie, żeby pojechać samochodem i ominąć pieszego na przejściu też nie trzeba wiedzieć jak działa samochód
<bastetmilo> Dorian: a lubisz Avatara?
<Dorian> tak
<Dorian> gram w minecrafta, lubie avatara
<ftpd> A w Tibię
<ftpd> grasz? Siedzisz z ziomkami na vencie, bijecie Masterczułki?
<gjm> Masterczułki, loffki <3
<ftpd> RAZ
<ftpd> DWA
<ftpd> TRZY
<ftpd> Lecz się Kamil, lecz się.
<gjm> Chciałem to napisać :<
<bastetmilo> Dorian: i masz takie nazwisko jak w takiej polskiej starej komedi jeden z bohaterów?
<bastetmilo> komedii
<gjm> Aż sobie włączę
<ftpd> bastetmilo: SIDOROWSKI?!
<bastetmilo> jedno czy dwa i?
<ftpd> Dwa i.
<bastetmilo> ok
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie. Z innego filmu :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: bardzo mi przykro.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Inżynier Mamoń jestem.
<bastetmilo> heh :)
<ftpd> Oglądałem 2 dni temu znowu.
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Tak
<bastetmilo> Dorian: co tak?
<Dorian> Mam do was pytanie, czy wystarczy utworzyc partycję / bez /home?
<Dorian> Czy warto wprowadzić jakąś wartość powierzchni dyskowej dla /home?
<ftpd> Odpowiedź jest taka sama, jak zawsze, jeśli chodzi o Linuksa: jak chcesz.
<ftpd> Jak to ma być Twój desktop, to nie ma sensu.
<Dorian> aha, czyli wybieram tylko pod siebie, nie ma sensu, żeby ktoś za mnie wybierał
<Dorian> rozumiem, to wybiorę tylko /, żeby było pełne miejsce dla wszystkiego
<Dorian> dzięki wielkie ;)
<ftpd> Tyle, że jak posrasz sobie system (a posrasz, jak widzę), łatwiej zaorać /, zostawiając dane (multimedia itp.) w /home.
<ftpd> Rozumisz, coś jak windows i dysk C: na system i D: na dane.
<ftpd> Chyba, że nie masz tam danych. Wtedy leć całość na /.
<javor> Hej. Ktoś instalował MAAS na virtualboxie?
<ftpd> Dorian: A czekaj, Ty przypadkiem wczoraj nie postawiłeś już systemu?
<Dorian> ftpd: No faktycznie, masz rację... nie wpadłem na ten pomysł.
<Dorian> ftpd: Wczoraj pisałem, że nie udało mi się, iż to zrobiłem na pendrive, zamiast na dysku...
<Dorian> popełniłem podstawowy błąð
<ftpd> 'iż to'?
<ftpd> Popełniasz milion błędów językowych.
<Dorian> ftpd: Wiem wiem, nie musisz chyba czepiać się tego, nie?
<Dorian> Jesteś zbyt poważny, jak na ten kanał...
<ftpd> Muszę, bo mnie to razi.
<Dorian> jeśli zależy Ci na tym, żeby atmosfera była dobra, to miej podejście bardziej luźniejsze
<ftpd> Nie zależy mi na tym.
<ftpd> Dorian: http://myapple.pl/blogs/ftpd-18907/forum-milutkie-czy-forum-uzyteczne-zylo-sie-latwiej_-30/
<ftpd> Dorian: To moje podejście. Dotyczy każdej aktywjności w internecie, nie tylko myapple.
<Dorian> 10 GB - na /
<Dorian> reszta na /home
<Dorian> dobrze robię?
<ftpd> Wystarczy na lajcie.
<Dorian> no to super :)
<ftpd> Ja dałbym 2 GB na /, 10 GB na /usr, resztę na /home.
<ftpd> Ale na produkcji. Na desktopie całość na /
<Dorian> Dobra, dam 2 GB na /, 10 GB na /usr, a resztę na /home
<Dorian> okej zrobię to ;)
<Dorian> ale myślisz, że 2 GB na / oraz 10 GB na /usr stykną na wszelkie aktualizacje itp/
<Dorian> czy będzie dało się w przyszłości to zmienic?
<ftpd> Tak, "Stykną"
<Dorian> ftpd: Okej, postaram się poprawić te pisanie na kanale ;)
<ftpd> "to".
<Dorian> ok
<Dorian> jeszcze cos dla /boot
<Dorian> trzeba przydzielić?
<Dorian> Co wybrać, ext3 czy ext4
<Dorian> bo czytam w necie i jest ext3
<javor> ext4
<Dorian> ok
<Dorian> Niektóre z utworzonych partycji są za małe. Następujące partycje powinny mieć co najmniej taką wielkość:
<Dorian> 2.5 GB
<Dorian> Jeśli partycje nie zostaną powiększone, instalacja może się nie udać.
<Dorian> Naprzód?
<javor> instalujesz ubuntu?
<Dorian> tak
<Dorian> naprzód?
<javor> hmm, ja bym chyba zwiększył skoro sugeruje
<Dorian> patrze
<Dorian> /dev/sda1 swap 1024 MB
<Dorian> /dev/sda5 ext4 / 2046 MB
<Dorian> /dev/sda6 ext4 /usr 10239 MB
<Dorian> /dev/sda7 ext4 /home 306757 MB
<Dorian> powiększe dla /
<Dorian> do 2,5 GB
<Dorian> i będzie spokój
<javor> ok
<ftpd> Swap na sda1?
<ftpd> ;-)
<Dorian> tak, a co?
<Dorian> żle?
<gjm> 13:03 < Dorian> powiększe dla /
<gjm> 13:03 < Dorian> do 2,5 GB
<ftpd> Sztuka nakazuje mieć na sda2.
<gjm> BOŻE
<Dorian> a co mieć na sda1?
<bastetmilo> borze
<gjm> Dorian: Na / daj wszystko co Ci zostaje jeśli nie robisz oddzielnego /home
<Dorian> gjm: A jak mi Ubuntu siądzie, to skąd wezme ważne pliki? ;/
<ftpd> Dorian: Czego nie zrozumiałeś w 'rób jak chcesz, ja mam taki-i-taki setup na produkcji'?
<gjm> Dorian: To zrób oddzielne /home
<ftpd> Dorian: Z backupu. Jeśli to ważne pliki, są backupowane. Jeśli nie backupujesz danych, to znaczy, że są nieważne. Prosta zasada, stara jak świat.
<gjm> nie wytrzymię
<bastetmilo> Dorian: a jaki masz dysk w ogóle?
<BlessJah> ftpd: sprawiasz wrażemie mądrego, więc próbuje cię naśladować
<Dorian> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-10-10-instalacja-krok-po-kroku/
<Dorian> wg. tej instrukcji działam
<ftpd> BlessJah: <fap>
<BlessJah> ftpd: powiedz jak skończysz, nie chcę ci przeszkadzać
<ftpd> BlessJah: Już.
<bastetmilo> szybko...
<ftpd> O, ale lipa. Hell's Kitchen nowe wczoraj nie wyszło.
<bastetmilo> uh. Już więcej skryptów JS nie mogłam dać :/
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Słońce, gdzie byłeś jak Cię nie było? Coś się nie udzielałeś ostatnio, aż się steskniłam ;)
<Dorian> - 5120 MB
<Dorian> SWAP - 1024 MB
<Dorian> - 5120 MB
<Dorian> SWAP - 1024 MB
<Dorian> - 5120 MB
<Dorian> - 5120 MB
<Dorian> Tak jest: / - 5120 MB
<Dorian> - /usr - 10240 MB
<Dorian> - SWAP - 1024 MB
<Dorian> - /home - reszta
<Dorian> moze byc w takiej kolejnosci?
<gjm> Osiwieję
<wqq> o, widzę, że aż tutaj zawędrował ten haxior
<Dorian> Żle jest?
<Dorian> Źle jests?
<Dorian> Źle jest?
<gjm> Z Tobą? Tak
<Dorian> Dobra, wystarczy..
<Dorian> Dobrze zrobiłem te partycje?
<wqq> jak na razie, na tym kanale utrzymuje się najdłużej
<wqq> jedzie na rekord
<Dorian> Czemu nikt nie odpowiada?
<javor> Dorian, zostaw tak jak jest
<Dorian> jest ok?
<BlessJah> nie, nie jest
<BlessJah> daj / i /usr razem
<Dorian> BlessJah: jak mam dać je obie razem?
<BlessJah> no jedną partycję zrób /
<Dorian> Chłopaki, to jest jedyna rzecz z którym mam problem od 2 godzin..
<wqq> daj automatyczne tworzenie partycji
<Dorian> wqq: nie mogę, bo mam pendrive
<wqq> no i?
<BlessJah> to jest na desktop?
<wqq> tak
<BlessJah> no to 15 GB /, 1GB swap i reszta na home
<wqq> BlessJah: myślisz, ze ktoś brałby się za stawianie serwera, skoro partycji potworzyć nie potrafi? :>
<Voldenet> a czemu nie, wqq?
<Voldenet> może ktoś tylko administrował serwerami przez 10 lat
<BlessJah> nie widzę przeszkód
<Voldenet> ale nie zdarzyło mu się instalować
<Voldenet> to tak jakby powiedzieć, że jak nie umiesz gotować, to nigdy nie jadłeś
<gjm> To by użył mkfs, tego musiał używać
<Voldenet> nie musiał
<wqq> Voldenet: to dziwny byłby to admin :>
<Dorian> dobra, ustawiłem 20 na /, 2 na swap, reszta na /home
<Voldenet> Ano, dziwny
<BlessJah> dobrze
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co 20G na /
<Voldenet> ja tam zwykle ledwo 5 wykorzystuję
<Dorian> to ustawic na 10G i będzie ok?
<Voldenet> zależy co chcesz mieć tam
<Dorian> ja chce instalowac aplikacje
<Voldenet> chcesz kde z gnomem i ze wszystkim?
<Dorian> np. chromium-browser, kadu itp.
<BlessJah> Voldenet: a ja już 15 gb
<Dorian> ew. jakies srodowisko graficzne
<Voldenet> pewnie zależy od tego, czy ktoś używa iksów
<BlessJah> niech zostanie 20GB
<Voldenet> ja na przykład nie
<drakhan> Zawsze lepiej dać drobny zapas jak ma się miejsce, niż potem kombinować
<BlessJah> mącisz, podobnie jak ftpd
<Voldenet> no dobra, niech będzie 20G
<Dorian> sda1 - /
<Dorian> sda5 - /swap
<Dorian> sda6 - /home
<BlessJah> swap to nie katalog
<gjm> Zaraz go kopnę
<Dorian> BlessJah: pomyłka ;0
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> kolejność nie ma znaczenia, jest ok
<Dorian> instaluje się
<bastetmilo> w końcu...
<Voldenet> wyjdzie, że znowu mącę, ale kolejność ma znaczenie
<ftpd> Jezu, on siedział dwie cholerne godziny nad partycjonowaniem.
<ftpd> Skoro system mu to mógł zrobić z automatu.
<Dorian> zaznaczyć Zaszyfrowanie katalogu użytkownika?
<ftpd> A co z sda2-sda4?
<wqq> nie
<BlessJah> nie
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> trzy razy nie
<Dorian> nie wpłynie na bezpieczensttwo, czasami/
<ftpd> To 5-6, to jest jakaś extended partycja?
<ftpd> Z logical volumenami?
<Voldenet> Dorian: jeśli planujesz, że ktoś Ci ukradnie kompa i nie użyjesz kontenera truecrypta dla ważnych plików, to możesz zaznaczyć to szyfrowanie
<Voldenet> ale z nim są problemy
<Voldenet> truecrypt jest lepszy, prostszy
<Dorian> jednak nie zaznaczę, bo nie siedzę na lapku, a poza tym jest dużo osób w moim domu
<ftpd> A umi aktualne ubuntu robić WDE?
<Dorian> zawsze ktoś jest w moim domu
<Voldenet> Dorian: u mnie często nie ma i jeszcze mnie nikt nie okradł
<Dorian> Voldenet: no widzisz :P
<Voldenet> ftpd: a po co komu WDE?
<Voldenet> serio, szyfrowanie takich katalogów jak /usr naprawdę nie ma sensu
<Dorian> poza tym korzystam z rozwiązania SkyDrive
<Dorian> :)
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ja mam np. prikaz w firmie
<Voldenet> ach, no to współczuję
<Voldenet> ale firmy na różne posrane pomysły wpadają
<Dorian> mam nadzieje, ze niebedzie znowu na tym gownianym pendrive
<Dorian> ten system ..
<Dorian> ze dobrze wgralem i wgl.
<BlessJah> bacz na język
<Dorian> przepraszam
<Dorian> Boże, jestem tak Wam wdzięczny
<Dorian> ile wy macie cierpliwosci
<Dorian> ja na innym kanale juz dawno mialbym bana :O
<gjm> Oj miałbyś
<Dorian> nom, bez kitu
<Dorian> Yyy, przypadkowo nacisnąłem przycisk Start na klawiatruze i jakis dodatkowy przycisk
<Dorian> i powiekszyl sie Termianl
<gjm> OMUJBORZE
<Dorian> do pełna i ładnie to wygląda
<gjm> To straszne
<Dorian> jakie to są przyciski, żeby to robić?
<Dorian> fajna opcja, jak to się robi?
<gjm> F11?
<Dorian> oooo !!
<Dorian> jesszcze lepiej, nie widze pasku itp.
<Dorian> a moge przechodzic miedzy oknami
<Dorian> OO WIELE LEPSZY TEN TERMINAL JEST od Windowsa :D
<Dorian> Ten terminal jest o wiele lepszy od tego PuTTy windowsowego :D
<Dorian> super:)
<gjm> Nie wierzę, nie wierzę
<javor> :D
<Dorian> hihihi :D
<bastetmilo> weźcie
<bastetmilo> ja w pracy jestem
<bastetmilo> no
<bastetmilo> nie można się tak w pracy śmiać
<ftpd> Super terminal kurwo, super terminal.
<ftpd> gjm: Kicknę się sam, MSPANC.
<Voldenet> Dorian: ten terminal ma parę wad, tbh
<gjm> ftpd: Wycierasz mi matrycę
<Voldenet> putty windowsowe ma wiele fajnych ficzerów, których brakuje w terminalu linuchowym
<Dorian> Jakich ficzerów?
<Voldenet> blokowe zaznaczanie
<Voldenet> niezastąpione na ircu
<gjm> gnome-terminal ssie
<pakos> Voldenet: pac jest fajny :>
<ftpd> Voldenet: copy mode w screenie/tmuksie ma blokowe zaznaczanie.
<Voldenet> pac, powiadasz?
<Voldenet> ftpd: tak, w tmuksie
<pakos> sam uzywam i chwale sobie
<Dorian> Nie narzekam na gnome-terminal, spełnia moje oczekiwania
<Dorian> zawsze ktoś lubi swoją rzecz
<Dorian> i ma inny gust
<ftpd> Ja całe życie używałem urxvt.
<pakos> ale do normalnego uzytku sensu nie ma
<Dorian> Hehe, panowie, stawiam ekg2 zamiast Kadu :D
<pakos> raczej jak sie kilka/kilkanascie serwerow obsluguje
<Dorian> jeśli taki pełny ekran jest, to super ! :D
<gjm> Dorian: Kliknij sobie Alt+F1
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> O matko.
<ftpd> ekg2.
<ftpd> Jak można dobrowolnie zdecydować się na używanie ekg2?
<gjm> Miałem pół dnia
<gjm> Fuj
<Dorian> gjm: Nacisnąłem i nic
<gjm> Lewy Alt
<Dorian> Jak zmiejszyć ten terminal spowrotem?
<gjm> Tak samo jak zwiększałeś
<Dorian> Pomocy!
<Dorian> Niechcący nacisnąłem Ctrl + Alt + F11
<Dorian> i widzę tylko konsolę ssh.
<ftpd> 'konsolę ssh'?
<ftpd> Nie.
<Dorian> Tak, widzę tylko to.
<Voldenet> o stary
<gjm> Dorian: Ctrl + Alt + F7
<ftpd> gjm: samo alt+f7
<Voldenet> ssh to nie jest konsola
<ftpd> gjm: ctrl nie jest wymagane.
<ftpd> 13:43:07 |        ftpd   | Jak można dobrowolnie zdecydować się na używanie ekg2?
<ftpd> Zmieniam!
<gjm> ftpd: U mnie jest
<ftpd> Jak można dobrowolnie zdecydować się na używanie GG?
<pakos> jak mozna uzywac linuxa ;/
<ftpd> Na desktopie? No.
<ftpd> Jak można nie potrafić odmienić 'Linux' i nie napisać 'Linuksa'?
<gjm> Ja tam nie wiem, nie mam komputera
 * AaaA czeka na flame
<bastetmilo> ftpd: er. Obie pisownie są już poprawne
<pakos> jak mozna tego wymagac skoro ktos ma to gdzies
<shpaq> bastetmilo: nieprawda
<ftpd> shpaq: Prawda. Niestety.
<shpaq> ftpd: żartujesz?
<bastetmilo> shpaq: tez myślałam że to żart
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Znasz moje zdanie. Ale przypomnę: to, że RJP pozwala na takie ekscesy, bo plebs pod sklepem mówi jak kupa nie znaczy, że my mamy mówić jak plebs.
<ftpd> "tą" w odniesieniu do biernika też jest poprawne. Ale to nie znaczy, że będę tak mówił.
<shpaq> RJP pozwala na 'poszłem' i 'weszłem'
<ftpd> Z poszłem jest prościej.
<shpaq> 'tą'? really?
<pakos> ale macie problemy :|
<ftpd> Jak blisko miałeś - poszłeś.
<ftpd> Jak daleko - poszedłeś.
<shpaq> poszedłaś
<ftpd> No.
<shpaq> on poszł i weszł
<ftpd> bastetmilo poszedła na kolanach do Częstochowy.
<ftpd> Ale:
<ftpd> bastetmilo poszła do nocnego po wódkę.
<shpaq> lol
<BlessJah> ja używam ekg2
<ftpd> (Chyba, że ma nocny daleko - nie znam Srocławia.)
<BlessJah> nie widzę alternatyw
<ftpd> BlessJah: Masz GG? Srsly?
<BlessJah> mam gg
<ftpd>  /ignore BlessJah all
<ftpd> Ech, gupia spacja.
<shpaq> w ogóle IM są dziwne
<BlessJah> spoko
<gjm> ftpd: :D
<bastetmilo> ja też mam gg
<gjm> Wpisujcie miasta
<bastetmilo> Wroclov!!!
<drakhan> śląskie to wiesz.
<shpaq> to kluski
<ftpd> W familoku.
<ftpd> Ale wyłobroź se, Alojz. Idziasz przyz łosiedle, a tu w każdech familoku 'bazo wirusów zostało zaktualizowano'.
<ftpd> Wikipedia po ślunsku jest fajna.
<bastetmilo> drakhan: jakie śląskie co?
<ftpd> http://szl.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C5%AFn_Paul_II
<Dorian> Jak powiększyć terminala do pelnego ekranu?
<drakhan> wszystko poniżej Łodzi to śląsk
<ftpd> Dorian: Już o to pytałeś.
<Dorian> Ctrl + Alt + F11, tak?
<ftpd> Bůł tyż poetům, poliglotům, szauszpilerym, dramaturgym a pedagogym.
<ftpd> Zgadnijcie, o kim to.
<Dorian> ftpd: Szekspir :D
<gjm> Co za kraj, wiadmości w tv: "Pijany lekarz podczas odbierania porodu wkłuł się w głowę noworodka"
<ftpd> W życiu.
<ftpd> http://szl.wikipedia.org/wiki/J%C5%AFn_Paul_II
<ftpd> To o papieżu.
<ftpd> Szauszpiler je perzōna, co ôna grŏ we jakichś filmach abo tyjatrach.
<ftpd> Jakbyście nie wiedzieli.
<ftpd> http://szl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedyjo:%C5%9Alabik%C5%8Frzowy_szrajb%C5%8Dnek
<ftpd> Mega to jest.
<Dorian> ftpd: Ctrl+Alt+f11 powoduje wyłączenie srodowiska graficznego i przejsica do konsoli SSH
<Dorian> przywracam srodowisko dzieki Ctrl + Alt + F7
<drakhan> gjm, w którymś mieście piaskownica nie przeszła norm bezpieczeństwa unijnych (za mało piasku) to urząd miasta dosypał do niej czarnej ziemi.
<drakhan> to jest kraj.
<ftpd> Dorian: Thank you, Captain Obvious.
<ftpd> Dorian: Po co mi to mówisz?
<Dorian> ftpd: wiesz co zrobic?
<ftpd> Dorian: Wiem.
<Dorian> Co?
<ftpd> Coś innego.
<Dorian> Czyli co?
<gjm> Nie zawracaj mu tyłka
<Dorian> To byłaby ostatnia rzecz.
<Dorian> dobra, jakoś innaczej rozwiążę problem
<ftpd> Ej, ale ja mu nawet wczoraj mówiłem, żeby mnie nie pytał o Gnome.
<ftpd> Skąd ja mam pamiętać skróty klawiszowe na maksymalizację okna w Gnome?
<Dorian> Zapomniałem.
<ftpd> f11 to bodajże fullscreen. Ale nie wiem - konfigurację czegokolwiek zaczynam od przerobienia pod siebie skrótów.
<Dorian> ftpd: Dzięki, wreście ocś poskukowało. Bez ctrl+ alt zrobilem i działa ;d
<Dorian> uff
<Dorian> dobra
<Dorian> spadam narq all
<gjm> *facepalm*
<denysonique> Dlaczego w Ubuntu nie ma programu do zarzadzania serwisami?
<denysonique> Np program dzieki ktoremu mozna by zrobic: service apport disable
<pakos> to najnowsze ubuntu jaka ma nazwe?
<Biszkopcik> precise
<pakos> thx
<ftpd> Dorian: Ależ jest.
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> denysonique: Ależ jest.
<ftpd> /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<denysonique> # update-rc.d mysql disable
<denysonique> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/mysql missing LSB information
<denysonique> System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/mysql do not exist.
<Biszkopcik> nie potrzebuje ktos stad konta www?
<bastetmilo> konta www?
<Dorian> Czy jest może SkyDrive na Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> Dorian: na jakilinux.org był art o tym.
<BlessJah> jest ubuntu one
<Dorian> Ile powierzchni dyskowej ma ten Ubuntu One?
<bastetmilo> 5gb
<Dorian> O jezu, ale dużo :O
<Dorian> ale on wykonuje backupy, czy tylko można wrzucać pliki itp.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: masz tez dropboxa
<bastetmilo> do wyboru do koloru
<bastetmilo> i tak. Pliki też można wrzucić.
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Dropboks tylko 2 GB ma
<Dorian> nie wiem czy tyle mi styknie
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: no co w tym nie jasnego?
<Dorian> a co myślicie o SMEStorage + SkyDrive?
<Dorian> czytam właśnie poradnik
<Dorian> http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/04/02/ubuntu-skydrive-czyli-jednak-sie-da/
<Dorian> rzućcie okiem na to i oceńcie
<bastetmilo> Dorian: przeczytaj sam i ocen sam
<Dorian> ok
<Dorian> Zaletą SMEStorage jest to, że można łączyć sporo usług ze sobą i za darmo mieć sporą powierzchnię dyskową.
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: jakie konto www?
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: no normalne konto www
<Biszkopcik> bo mam miejsce i moge komus tanio dać, razem z panelem
<Biszkopcik> do zarzadzania
<Dorian> Biszkopcik: Jakie parametry?
<bastetmilo> Biszkopcik: jakie? Ile miejsca? Co tam jest? Define: normalne
<bastetmilo> czy ma ktoś ajfona?
<Dorian> skonfigurowałem już sobie Ubuntu, wybralem dla siebie dogodne środowisko graficzne ie jestem zadowolony
<Biszkopcik> napisałem na pm wam
<Dorian> Fapkopcik: przemyślę to
<Dorian> To jest hosting www, atk?
<Dorian> To jest hosting www, tak?
<Fapkopcik> Dorian: niech bedzie ze tak
<Dorian> stoi na Twoim serwerze dedykowanym, dobrze rozumiem?
<Biszkopcik> ta
<Biszkopcik> w pl
<Dorian> Jakie parametry maszyny?
<Biszkopcik> wystarczające skoro jest jeszcze zapas na konta www ;>
<Dorian> i za darmo to jest?
<Dorian> za darmo dasz konto www?
<Biszkopcik> 15:40 < Biszkopcik> bo mam miejsce i moge komus tanio dać, razem z panelem
<Dorian> aa, nie zauważyłem
<Dorian> masz firmę?
<Biszkopcik> Dorian: czego znowu nie zrozumiales
<Biszkopcik> mam miec firme zeby udostepnic komus konta www na serwerze na ktorym mam miejsce aby to zrobic?
<Biszkopcik> ;)
<DaZ> tak!
<Biszkopcik> yhym ;)
<Dorian> Biszkopcik: Przydałaby się zarejestrowana firma, gdyż mam wtedy większe zaufanie :)
<Biszkopcik> nikt cie nie zmusza :)
<Dorian> W porządku, ja t ylko tak piszę.
<Dorian> może się zainteresuje
<Dorian> Haha, jaki ten Ubuntu jest prosty. Jak chcę coś zainstalować, to wystarczy wklepać sudo apt-get install nazwa_programu
<Dorian> a jak nie ma, to ściągam plik dpkg i instaluję go przez Centrum oprogramowania
<Dorian> Skype zainstalowane
<Dorian> ekg2 zainstalowane
<Dorian> Mate zainstalowane
<Dorian> :D
<shpaq> chwalisz się czt żalisz?
<Dorian> Doskonale wiesz, że się chwalę :)
<Dorian> A raczej cieszę się :)
<Dorian> Chwalić nie trzeba, bo już pochwalony zosatł ten Ubunto
<Dorian> Chwalić nie trzeba, bo już pochwalony zosatł ten Ubuntu*
<bastetmilo> -_-'
<Dorian> Tak, mogę chwalić go w nieskończoność, ale nie chcę mi się
<Dorian> chyba, ze Ubuntu by chciał tego ;)
<bastetmilo> Ubuntu to nie on. To Ubuntu.
<Dorian> Różnicy nie ma.
<Biszkopcik> bastetmilo: lepiej nie zaczynaj ;)
<bastetmilo> dziś mam tak paskudny humor, że będę zaczynać :>
<bastetmilo> gdzie jest Wizard? Ktoś wie?
<bastetmilo> ma ktoś jakiś kontakt do niego poza ircem?
<Dorian> Jaki edytor GUI na Ubuntu polecacie?
<bastetmilo> Dorian: a co będziesz w nim pisał?
<Dorian> Chcę, zeby był dobrą alternatywą
<Dorian> Notepada
<bastetmilo> Bluefish
<bastetmilo> może potem Geany
<Dorian> œli zauwa¿y³eœ
<Dorian> znaki wywalają na Bluefish
<Dorian> gdzie zmienic kodowanie?
<bastetmilo> no Dorian, do jasnej cholery
<bastetmilo> poszukaj
<bastetmilo> poklikaj
<bastetmilo> jest w opcjach
<bastetmilo> tutaj już nikt dawno nie używa takiech edytoków jak bluefisz
<Dorian> Jak się wylogować z kompa grr.r
<Dorian> Mate wkurza mnie stopniowa
<Dorian> Mate wkurza mnie stopniowo
<Dorian> Mate zaczyna stopniowo wkurzać mnie
<Biszkopcik> 3 razy napisac to samo
<bastetmilo> kogo ja kiedyś uciszałam i ma Wizarda na jabberze?
<Biszkopcik> takie rzeczy tylko dorian ;>
<ftpd> Działa Wam last.fm?
<bastetmilo> strona?
<bastetmilo> czy klient?
<bastetmilo> znaczy appka
<ftpd> appka
<ftpd> Ja się lognąć nie mogę z appki.
<bastetmilo> hm. ale strona też coś nie bardzo
<bastetmilo> a nie. Już działa.
<ftpd> Strona działa jak kupa.
<Dorian> ftpd: Siedzę właśnie na Fluxboksie i nadal nie wiem jak go skonfigurować
<ftpd> Dorian: I co mam Ci powiedzieć?
<Dorian> Czy są jakieś tutoriale na to?
<ftpd> Oczywiście.
<ftpd> Dorian: http://bit.ly/M2SU89
<ftpd> Proszę.
<Dorian> Kurde:D
<Dorian> szukam fajną czcionkę, ładnie pogrubioną i wyrażną
<Dorian> możecie mi jakąs czcionkę do Terminala polecić?
<lisu> terminus
<lisu> re
<Dorian> wziąłem terminusi całkiem ładna czcionka
<ftpd> To nie czcionka.
<ftpd> Czcionka to takie metalowe klocuszki, które się układa w drukarni.
<lisu> chociaz sam sans'a uzywam.
<ftpd> Ty masz font.
<lisu> ftpd: czyli źle jest gnome przetłumaczone?
<lisu> w pref. wyglądu mamy zakładki: motyw, tło, czcionki.
<ftpd> lisu: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czcionka#Znaczenia_poj.C4.99cia
<ftpd> lisu: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Font
<ftpd> Dla mnie jest to różnica.
<lisu> ftpd: różnica jest widoczna "gołym okiem", ale zauważ, że dziś to już chyba "trzcionek" w formie klocków używa się tylko w muzeum ;)
<ftpd> Tak?
<ftpd> W drukarniach co niby jest?
<ftpd> Tyle, że zamiast Pana układa to Maszyna.
<lisu> ftpd: nie wiem, nie moja branża ;p ale co Ci przychodzi na myśl, jak ktoś mówi o czcionce?
<ftpd> Znaczy, z czym mi się kojarzy?
<ftpd> Z dupą.
<ftpd> Bo mi się, uważasz, wszystko kojarzy z dupą.
<ftpd> lisu: A na poważnie - naprawdę kojarzy mi się taki klocek.
<ftpd> lisu: Bo ja jestem dziwny i zwracam uwagę na takie 'pierdoły'.
<lisu> ftpd: to waść masz ponad 30 lat, albo gimnazjum cie nie dorwało, albo nam tu pie.... głupoty prawisz.
<lisu> cieplo
<ftpd> Mam 29.
<ftpd> I nie, nie byłem w gimnazjum.
<lisu> ftpd: też nie byłem (28), ale nie czepiam się takich pierdoletów.
<CookieM_> ftpd to za pozwoleństwem szanownych interlokutorów ścisły umysł jest, jak zresztą wszyscy na tym kanale waszmościowie i waszmościanki
<ftpd> Ja, jeżeli Pan pozwoli, z przyjemnością. Najbardziej boli mnie 'tą' zamiast 'tę', 'ff' zamiast 'fx' oraz 'neta'.
<ftpd> Za to chciałbym mieć prawo zabijać.
<ftpd> Tymczasem sobie zniknę, do domu muszę się z roboty dotoczyć.
<ftpd> Czus.
<lisu> nara
<Dorian> Szukam pirackiego minecrafta na Javę :P
<lisu> Dorian: szukajcie a znajdziecie.
<Dorian> Lepiej nie, nie będę Was do tego zmuszał ;/
<lisu> Dorian: nawet nie był byś w stanie nas zmusić.
<CookieM_> Dorian: no warez on irc, to część ircykiety
<lisu> CookieM_: etykieta etykietą, ale jak taki kozak, to czemu z media marktu nie zajumasz płytki? Boisz się? Ale ściągnąć z neta to się nie boisz?
<CookieM_> myśli, że jak jest na ubu to nikt nie widzi
<lisu> :)
<Dorian> że ja myślę?
<Dorian> Nie po to raczej zainstalowałem Ubuntu
<Dorian> a poza tym mam zamiar zakupić MineCraft'a
<Dorian> bo nudzi mnie już pirat, bez skrina itp.
<Dorian> nawet nie namawiajcie do fałszywego skrina
<Dorian> jestem bardzo wdzięczny Mojangowi
<Dorian> i im moge zapłacić
<Dorian> ale nie zapłacę za gówniane gry
<lisu> Dorian: ale zapłaciłeś za windowsa? bo wiesz, skoro teraz uzywasz ubu, to się tak samo nasuwa na myśl, że wcześniej windowsa używałes...
<lisu> e dobra urwał mi się wątek, spadam, bo wyjazd mam. narazie.
<Dorian> lisu: Windowsa używałem kiedyś, bo nie znałem wtedy Linuksa. Ale kiedy poznałem tego Linuksa, to zaskoczył mnie swoimi możliwościami jakimi się prezentuje.
<CookieM_> prawie wszyscy (oprócz ftpd) używali kiedyś Windowsa i chwała Gatesowi za to ale przychodzi w końcu pora, żeby wybierać samemu a nie zostać wybranym
<Dorian> Dokładnie i tak samo jest ze mną.
<Dorian> dobra, instalujję Windowsa, wracam do niego ^^
<Dorian> oficjalnie rezygnuję z tego kanału, ze względu na powrót do okienek :)
<CookieM_> Dorian mam nadzieję, że się nie obraziłeś
<Dorian> ale o co?
<Dorian> Niestety, gdy odpalam MineCraft'a to wyskakuje jakiś błąd
<Dorian> a pisze, że to nei jest z winy Javy.
<Dorian> więc musze wrócić do starucha, skoro nie działa
<CookieM_> MineCrafta odpalasz na linuxie?
<Dorian> Tak, odpalam.
<CookieM_> a tak, on jest na Javę
<Dorian> owszem
<CookieM_> nie z winy Javy powiadasz, toco jest winne?
<CookieM_> *to co, a może kto?
<Dorian> CookieM_: Niezbyt Cie rozumiem
<CookieM_> czy ten komunikat o błędzie wskazuje, co jest przyczyną błędu
<Dorian> Sprawdzę
<dofrian_> Pokazuje różne opcje Javy
<dofrian_> niby komenda nie jest odpowiednio wpisana
<dofrian_> dłuuugaa instrukcja jest na tacy
<dofrian_> Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
<dofrian_> pierwsza linijka
<dofrian_> żeby nie zaspamować
<Dorian> rozumiesz? :D
<CookieM_> no niestety nie, spytałem bardziej z ciekawości
<Dorian> Mam pytanie, bo jest zintegrowany czat z Ubuntu zawierający funkcje tj.: IRC, GG itp.
<Dorian> wiesz o czym mówię?
<CookieM_> chwytam!
<CookieM_> ...refreshing memory in progress...
<ftpd> Dorian: Ile razy mam Cię upominać? Jeśli masz pytanie, to je zadaj. Nie anonsuj, że 'masz pytanie'.
<Dorian> ftpd: Ale szybko poszedłeś do domu.
<bastetmilo> re
<Dorian> Zainteresowałem się tym fajnym czatem zinegreowanym z Ubuntu, podpiąłem GG jest ok, ale nie wiem co z listą kontaktów, jak ją zaimportować?
<CookieM_> pewnie z Antka pisze
<bastetmilo> co to jest czat zintegowany z ubuntu?
<CookieM_> jak z serwera gg, to z tym chyba jest problem w przypadku 'kombajnów'
<CookieM_> Dorianowi chyba o Pidgina chodzi
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: ale pidgin nie jest czatem zintegrowanym
<Dorian> Uprzedzam, że jest to czat od Ubuntu, nie wiem jak się nazywa.
<bastetmilo> i ma mozliowsc importu kontakow z serwera
<Dorian> Nie ma nazwy tego bajrea.
<bastetmilo> przy opcjach konta gg
<Dorian> A da się jakoś to ominąć?
<Dorian> zeby móc korzystać z lsity kontaktów?
 * bastetmilo nie rozumieć
<CookieM_> domyślnym IM w ubuntu jest Empathy chyba
<bastetmilo> nom
<Dorian> To jest Empathy, czytam właśnie w necie
<Dorian> i z tego co wyczytałem na necie, to nie da się
<Dorian> ale kiedyś sam importował kontakty z listy GG
<Dorian> ahh to szkoda, bo to fajna sprawa
<Dorian> i na forum czytam, że polecaja ludzie tego Pidgina
<Dorian> przetestuję go.
<Dorian> szkoda, bo Empathy ma fajny informator itp.
<CookieM_> Pidgin kiedyś nazywał się Gaim, pamiętasz te czasy?
<foreste> pidgin lepszy od kadu
<foreste> warto instalowac
<bastetmilo> CookieM_: ja pamietam :)
<CookieM_> tak, tak, łza się w oku kręci
<ftpd> "czat z ubuntu".
<ftpd> Dorian: Obiecywałeś, że wrócisz na Windows.
<Dorian> ftpd: Będę jeszcze grzebał z tym MineCraft'em, jeszcze spróbuje go odpalić przez wine
<ftpd> Gaim/Pidgin ssie. Gajim w pygtk był wporzo.
<ftpd> Dorian: Szkoda.
<foreste> Dorian:  wyprobuj mate
<Dorian> środowisko graficzne Mate?
<foreste> ta
<Dorian> testowałem ^^
<foreste> jak cie unity nie podoba
<Dorian> zresztą nie wiem poco mi proponujesz jakieś środowisko graficzne, skoro już wybrałęm dogodne dla siebie srodowisko; )
<foreste> ja bzydze sie unity
<bastetmilo> foreste: sciagneli Ci juz bana?
<foreste> ta
<bastetmilo> widzę, że pochopna decyzja to była
<Matan> ktoś się z was bawił QtSixA?
<foreste> bo skarga rozpatrzona pozytywnie
<foreste> i mam unban
<bastetmilo> szkoda
<bastetmilo> bo powinienes wylecieć stąd permanentnie
<foreste> za ?
<foreste> bo zle radze ludziom ?
<bastetmilo> za całokształt
<bastetmilo> z styl, za treść, za zachowanie
<foreste> zaproponowalem mate tylko
<foreste> bastetmilo:  dokladnie zaco ?
<foreste> tez mam prawo do glosu jak reszta tu
<CookieM_> foreste co ma wspólnego MATE z MineCraftem; chyba tylko to, że się na 'm' zaczynają
<foreste> minecrafta niegram ;x
<bastetmilo> foreste: tu nie ma demokracji, żebyś miał prawo głosu. Zreszta EOT. Wyraziłam swoją opinię.
<foreste> wedlug admina mam
<foreste> a co do tresci to wiadomo
<bastetmilo> tu. nie. ma. admina.
<ftpd> O, przykreste na kanale?
<ftpd> Coś fajnego? Bo też mam ignore.
<foreste> a ta sprawa to jeszcze admin 2 zajmie sie
<foreste> aco do tem atu
<ftpd> Zdjąłem. Już żałuję.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Coś od Ciebie chciałem, tylko nie pamiętam, co...
<foreste> Dorian:  mate to fork gnome2
<Dorian> foreste: Wiem, ale nie jestem nim zainteresowany, ponieważ nie współgra dobrze z Kadu i Skype.
<Dorian> XFCE mi wystarcza (xubuntu-desktop) i nie będę niczego zmieniać.
<foreste> ok
<foreste> xfce masz to dobrze
<foreste> myslalem ze unity
<Dorian> i jestem z niego wręcz zadowolony.
<Dorian> Unity mnie wkurza, bo nie ma typowego paska, że minimalizuję i przywracam to spowrote mnaciskajac na program na pasku
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no przypomnij sobie :)
<foreste> moze przeszadzam ale unity mi przypomina interfejs metro
<Dorian> nawet gorzej.
<Dorian> Metro nie jest aż takie złe, ale wygodnie przynajmniej jest
<Dorian> przepraszam, nie wyrażam się tutaj, bo nie znam się na Metro
<Dorian> nie używałem go, więc nie mam opini na jego temat
<foreste> a interfejsu metro nie nawidze
<Dorian> w przyszłości może skorzystam z Windows 8 na tableta
<foreste> przypomina on win 95
<foreste> microsoftowi najlepiej udalo stwozyc aero dla win 7
<foreste> bo do visty byly braki
<Dorian> foreste: Wybacz mi za szczerość, nie wiem dlaczego jest tak, ale Twoim sposobem pisania, po prostu wkurzasz mnie.
<Dorian> Nie mówię o treści wiadomości, ale o sposobie tego pisanai (nie o ortografię, literówki itp.).
<Dorian> Po prostu wkurzający jesteś, nie wiem dlaczego tak jest.
<Dorian> nie jestem w stanie opisać tego
<foreste> faKT
<CookieM_> 'fakt to gazeta okrutna czasami'
<foreste> bo mam dziwny charakter
<foreste> nie lubie innowacyjnosci jak niejest wygodna dla uzytkownika
<Dorian> Nie mówię o Twoim guście, bądź charakterze
<Dorian> po prostu jesteś taki wkurzalski
<Dorian> ciekawa rzecz, jest taka, że nie jestem świadomy tego, co jest takiego w Tobie, że wkurzasz mnie
<ftpd> Dorian: http://wiadomosci.onsi.pl/info_komentarz,5348.html
<ftpd> Dorian: To Twoje?
<Dorian> hahaha, to ja ?:D
<Dorian> ja 2006 roku nawet nie miałem dostępu do kompa :D
<Dorian> chyba, że do laptopa :)
<Dorian> wgl. dlaczego miałbym do tego Papieża pisać, skoro ja od małego nie wierzyłem w Boga?
<Dorian> nie, nie pisałem
<ftpd> Co to znaczy 'wgl.'?
<CookieM_> ja myślę, że on zapożyczył ten nick od powieści O. Wilde'a
<ftpd> CookieM_: Istnieje szansa, że bardziej jego rodzice.
<ftpd> No chyba, że jest z tych, co podpisują się <nick> <nazwisko>.
<ftpd> eftepedzio Stalewski. Na potęgę posępnego czerepu, jak to kretyński brzmi.
<CookieM_> odpowiem jak Wojewódzki: 'ja się odcinam'
<Matan> ło matko, myślałem, że Dorian to taki mit jest... a tu proszę
<Dorian> :)
<CookieM_> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_%28okeanida%29
<Dorian> Zresztą, nie jestem Dorian Pawlak
<Dorian> tylko Dorian :)
<Dorian> moje nazwisko jes zupełnie inne :)
<Matan> Dorian: zaskocz mnie, pokaż że jesteś lepszy niż Macerl
<Matan> btw, dawno go nie widziałem na kanale
<Dorian> odcinam sie.
<ftpd> To zrób /quit.
<ftpd> Wszyscy odpoczniemy.
<bastetmilo> Dorian: a nie mówiłam?
<ftpd> Ty od tego wysiłku, my od Ciebie. Profit.
<Dorian> bastetmilo: ale co?
<bastetmilo> o googlaniu
<Dorian> ale to nic nie ma wspólnego z tym co napisałem...
<Dorian> przecież to ja nie tego napisałem
<Dorian> czemu miałbym pisać do Papieża
<Dorian> zresztą w 2006 rou
<Dorian> zresztą w 2006 roku
<ftpd> Dorian: Mówiłeś coś wczoraj o kolorkach w terminalu. Że są różne w różnych terminalach. Tak mi się przypomniało, że do testowania wsparcia 256 kolorów w irssi w danym terminalu najlepsza jest komenda /disco. Robi kolorowe napisy w Twoim kliencie, możesz stestować wtedy.
<sq3pmk> a jednak? :D
<ftpd> "Przepraszam".
<ftpd> Jestem podły.
<dofrian_> Chyba nikt mnie nienawidzi na tym kanale ;s
<dofrian_> A za co? Oczywiście za ten absurd..
<bastetmilo> lol
<CookieM_> asking on irc is the last resort choice; before that try google, search forums; irc in fact is no chat at all
<dofrian_> Dobra, zróbmy głosowanie
<dofrian_> Kto chcę, żebym zrezygnował z tego kanału?
<ftpd> 19:13:22 |  bastetmilo   | foreste: tu nie ma demokracji, żebyś miał prawo głosu. Zreszta EOT. Wyraziłam swoją opinię.
<ftpd> "Tu nie ma demokracji".
<Dorian> Dobra, zapytam się
<Dorian> Kto chce, żebym zrezygnował z tego kanału
<AaaA> Dorian: czy Ty az taka gwiazda jestes zeby trzeba bylo glosowac?
<ftpd> Chyba chcesz zapytać "nas", a nie "się". Skąd ten zaimek zwrotny?
<Matan> Dorian: niech liczy się dla ciebie nasza jowialność
<Dorian> z przyzwyczajenia
<ftpd> Musisz bardziej uważać na polskim, bo Pani będzie zła.
<Dorian> ehh tam
<Matan> na dyktandzie
<Dorian> z każdego dyktanda 5-6
<Dorian> ani razu nie popełniłem błędu na jakimkolwiek dyktandzie
<Matan> Dorian: ładnie, skończysz podstawówkę z czerwonym paskiem
<CookieM_> Dorian przyznaj się, już niejednego pewnie z kumplami przegłosowałeś
<Dorian> Matan: już jestem po podstawówce :)
<Matan> Dorian: no to gimnazjum zdasz ładnie
<Dorian> nawet dawno :D
<AaaA> ale czy to ma roznice czy przed czy po? ja tam sie czuje dalej jak przed podstawka
<Dorian> AaaA: to co napisałeś, nie jest poparte sensme
<Dorian> AaaA: to co napisałeś, nie jest poparte sensem*
<AaaA> Dorian: brawo!
<Dorian> Nie ma za co.
<Matan> dobrze że nie z sęsem
<Dorian> ano dobrze, ale co ma piernik do wiatraka?
<Matan> Dorian: mąkę
<Dorian> Co ma to do tego.
<ftpd> Pierniki są z mąki.
<ftpd> Wiatrak -> młyn.
<ftpd> Młyn -> mąka.
<ftpd> Rozumisz.
<Dorian> nie.
<ftpd> W ogóle weź mi powiedz, Dorian, jak to z Tobą jest? Czasami zachowujesz się jak człowiek, rozmawiasz, piszesz ładnie, z polskimi znaczkami, robisz umiarkowanie mało błędów.
<gjm> Re
<CookieM_> Dorian to taka metafora była.
<Dorian> ftpd: Piszę teraz jako tako, bo czuję się urażony, że nikt mnie nie chce tutaj.
<ftpd> A potem nagle dotykasz komputera z tym swoim Ubuntu i stajesz się gówniarską męczybułą z roszczeniową postawą, zadajesz to samo kretyńskie pytanie czterdziestu osobom po dwadzieścia razy, oczekujesz wszystkiego na tacy, nic nie szukasz sam, nie myślisz, tylko małpujesz, a potem się dziwisz, że 'nie działa', kiedy zrobiłeś sam-nie-wiesz-co i sam-nie-wiesz-po-co.
<bastetmilo> gjm: dasz mi na 10 sek opa? :)
<AaaA> ;D
<ftpd> gjm: Zobacz lastloga, on naprawdę ZROBIŁ /disco.
<Matan> :<
<gjm> mode -o bastetmilo
<gjm> FUJ
<bastetmilo> no :)
 * AaaA sprawdza co robie / disco
<AaaA> :)
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Ty rownież nie chcesz mnie tutaj?
<ftpd> 19:50:18 !--             | gjm sets [+o bastetmilo]
<ftpd> 19:50:44 !--             | bastetmilo sets [-o bastetmilo]
<ftpd> Oszukistka.
<AaaA> :D
<ftpd> To nie było 10 sekund.
<gjm> Oj tam oj tam
<ftpd> gjm: Zawiodła Twoje zaufanie.
<gjm> Dorian: Weź idź poczytaj sobie, co?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Czuję się zawiedziony
<bastetmilo> Dorian: wyluzuj. Zacznij się zachowywać.
<ftpd> gjm: Byle nie dokumentację.
<bastetmilo> przepraszam!
<bastetmilo> już więcej nie będę!
<gjm> bastetmilo: :*
<gjm> Nawet wyjść na piwo spokojnie nie można bo zaraz ktoś coś spsuje
<sorbiq_> witam
<bastetmilo> Dorian: czy wiesz za co Cię wyrzuciłam?
<Dorian> nie bardzo
<lisu> `seen pokrak
<bastetmilo> Dobrze. ftpd już ładnie to uzasadnił. Dorian czy mam przekleić Ci czy sam przeczytasz?
<sorbiq_> mam problem z regualcją podświetlenia w laptopie samsung q530 ubuntu 12.04 próbowałem z instalacją pakietów samsung-backlight i samsung-tools i edycją gruba ale to nic nie dało są jakieś inne metody ?
<bastetmilo> Dorian: 19:50 - wypowiedz ftpd.
<ftpd> 19:49:56 |        ftpd   | A potem nagl
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Nie musisz już zwracać na mnie uwagi.
<ftpd> Masz zły zegarek.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Dorian: W tym problem, że wszyscy musimy. Bo ciągle czegoś od nas chcesz.
<lisu> przekliniak spi?
<Dorian> Moim zdaniem, ten kanał jest przeznaczony do osiągnięcia danej pomocy w celu rozwiązania danego problemu, a nie do określania jakiegoś wieku danej osoby, bądź imienia i nazwiska.
<gjm> Nie
<ftpd> Dorian: Pomoc jest dla tych, którym MAMY OCHOTĘ pomóc. Nie mamy OBOWIĄZKU. Ty zachowujesz się tak, że zdecydowanie nie mam ochoty. I chyba nie tylko ja.
<ftpd> Natomiast nie potrafisz tego przyjąć do wiadomości i _ciągle_ męczysz.
<gjm> Pomoc osiągnąć można wykazując jakąś działalność ze swojej strony
<bastetmilo> Dorian: łomatko. Ja zwyczajnie jestem ciekawska - to że się wypytuje to nie ma nic wspólnego z polityką kanału. Ja nawet nie mam tu opa :)
<lisu> bastetmilo: a kto ma  ; )
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Mam na myśli większośc osób którzy aktywnie uczestniczą na IRC'u.
<Dorian> Odkąd oskarżyliście o absurdalną rzecz, zaczęliście się negatywnie nastawiać do mnie.
<ftpd> "IRC-u", panie 'z każdego dyktanda dostaję 6'.
<bastetmilo> lisu: no gjm ma :)
<bastetmilo> Dorian: co to jest ta absurdalna rzecz?
<Dorian> Ta która została przedstawiona powyzej.
<CookieM_> sorbiq u mnie edycja gruba naprawiła problem, trzeba było wymienić linijkę na tą: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<ftpd> lisu: No i Wizard, nasz Ojciec Najlepszy. Ale on sobie poszedł, niczym bóg u Kossakowskiej.
<ftpd> Kota nie ma, myszy harcują!
<lisu> x]
<CookieM_> no i oczywiście     sudo update-grub potem
<Dorian> ftpd: Nawet adres zamieszkania zdobyłeś?
<gjm> Jest jeszcze kklimond.a którego nie wiłam
<lisu> ftpd: niemniej jednak logi pozostają ;> :D
<gjm> s/wiłam/wołam/
<ftpd> Dorian: Nie, po co mi?
<kklimonda> mnie nie trzeba wołać, ja tu ciągle patrzę!
<gjm> :D
<ftpd> Ue.
<ftpd> kklimonda mnie nie lubi.
<gjm> kklimonda: To weź coś zrób bo ja jak zareaguję to będzie że jestem niedobry
<Dorian> Kossaka, to mój stary adres zamieszkania
<bastetmilo> kklimonda czuwa :)
<kichawa> jak wylaczyc unity :)
<kichawa> ?
<bastetmilo> oj Dorian Dorian - Ty serio nie widzisz jak sam jesteś absurdalny?
<ftpd> Lol
<bastetmilo> kichawa: w którym ubuntu?
<ftpd> Lol
<ftpd> Lol.
<kichawa> 12.04 :D
<bastetmilo> nie da się
<ftpd> 19:59:42 |        ftpd   | lisu: No i Wizard, nasz Ojciec Najlepszy. Ale on sobie poszedł, niczym bóg u KOSSAKowskiej.
<ftpd> 20:00:19 |      Dorian   | ftpd: Nawet adres zamieszkania zdobyłeś?
<Dorian> bastetmilo: Dzięki.
<bastetmilo> za co?
<ftpd> 20:01:25 |      Dorian   | Kossaka, to mój stary adres zamieszkania
<ftpd> Nie mogie.
<Dorian> ftpd: Boże, pomyłka
<ftpd> Nie jestem bogiem.
<ftpd> Boga nie ma.
<kichawa> bastetmilo: jak to sie nie da
<Dorian> przecież nic się nie stało
<ftpd> Sam tak mówiłeś.
<Dorian> Boga nie ma i nie było.
<bastetmilo> kichawa: no w poprzedniej wersji mozna było właczyc klasyczny pulpit
<bastetmilo> a w tej wyłaczyli to
<ftpd> To dlaczego a) piszesz o nim używając kapitalika (rozumiesz pojęcie?); b) porównujesz mnie do niego?
<ftpd> Twoja logika bezsensem sika, że tak zarapuję.
<kklimonda> ech, darujcie sobie takie dyskusje
<gjm> Elo elo
<Dorian> ftpd: Nie musisz mnie obrażać..
<gjm> kklimonda: Weź poczytaj backloga, umrzesz
<Dorian> gjm: bez przesady..
<xomrk> siemka szybkie pytanie działa wam ten magnet link?
<xomrk> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:C44F294C7CAA2E2B905CD34D6E67BB7648983D61&dn=Bimbrownicy_Pocz%c4%85tek%20sezonu_S01E01.avi&tr=http%3a//tracker.torrenty.org%3a6969/announce
<bastetmilo> dobra. A może dać mu parę chwil q?
<gjm> Jeszcze lepiej
<kichawa> bastetmilo: czyli 2d tylko zostalo z lightowych okien?
<kichawa> mowie o gnome ofc
<kklimonda> Dorian: przyszedłeś na kanał i robisz śmietnik - opanuj się, naucz się pisać bez ciągłego wciskania entera, i ogólnie przestań rozmawiać nie na temat
<gjm> xomrk: Mi nie działa bo nie sprawdzałem i nie mam zamiaru
<ftpd> gjm: NIE!
<bastetmilo> kichawa: wychodzi na to że tak :)
<ftpd> gjm: Niech kklimonda nie czyta, bo dostanę bana za /disco
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> a własnie
<gjm> Nie dostaniesz
<Dorian> Admin Was prosił o to, żebyście darowali takie dyskusje... do niczego to nie dąży...
<bastetmilo> co dokładnie robi /disco
<kichawa> bastetmilo: sprawdz :)
<bastetmilo> Dorian: a Ciebie prosił żebyś się zachowywał, i co?
<bastetmilo> kichawa: hahaha
<bastetmilo> nie.
<foreste> ziew
<gjm> O nie
<foreste> znow zaczynasz ?
<foreste> miales byc duchem ?
 * gjm nie wie o co chodzi
<foreste> jaka byla umowa ?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: /disco to skrót od /disconnect.
<bastetmilo> aaaa :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jest jeszcze /sign for op
<gjm> foreste: Daj mi spokój
<ftpd> bastetmilo: (/sign to skrót od /signoff, działał w ircii, bitchx itp. W irssi nie wiem, czy jest w defaulcie, ja mam porobione swoje aliasy.)
<sorbiq> mam problem z regualcją podświetlenia w laptopie samsung q530 ubuntu 12.04 próbowałem z instalacją pakietów samsung-backlight i samsung-tools i edycją gruba ale to nic nie dało są jakieś inne metody ?
<bastetmilo> foreste: nie stawiaj spacji przed znakiem zapytania.
<foreste> umowa to umowa
<ftpd> sorbiq: To już pisałeś.
<sorbiq> wiem
<kklimonda> sorbiq: na forum jest większy przekrój użytkowników, większa szansa, że ktoś się z tym spotkał
<AaaA> bastetmilo: co?:)
<sorbiq> kklimonda: wiem ale szukałem porad niestety nie działają pomyślałem że może on live ktoś coś wymyśli
<ftpd> sorbiq: A wiesz, że już Ci odpowiedzieli?
<bastetmilo> AaaA: co?
<sorbiq> wiem i rozmawiałem z nim ale te porady nie działają próbowałem tych metod wcześniej tak jak w moim wpisie
<ftpd> 19:59:40 |    CookieM_   | sorbiq u mnie edycja gruba naprawiła problem, trzeba było wymienić linijkę na tą: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<ftpd> W sensie z nim?
<sorbiq> tak
<ftpd> To nie widziałem Waszej rozmowy na kanale. A jak gadaliście na szeptach, to tylko Wasza sprawa, że wolicie głupią drogę :P
<sorbiq> robiłem edycję gruba niestety nei działa
<foreste> sorbiq: jaki problem?
<sorbiq> nie chciałem wam śmiecić widziałem że mieliście dyskusję z Dorianem :P
<gjm> Oho
<sorbiq> foreste: mam samsunga q530 i nie działa regulacja jasności matrycy
<foreste> jaki uklad graficzny ?
 * gjm się przeciąga
<sorbiq> nvidia geforce gt 330m
<ftpd> foreste: Przestań wpieprzać tę spację przed '?'. Proszę, grzecznie póki co.
<foreste> moim zdaniem czytelniejsze jest tak
<gjm> Nie
<gjm> Nie jest
<foreste> nie pisz
<gjm> Bo?
<ftpd> Szanuję Twoje zdanie. Ale zasady języka są jednak ponad nim.
<foreste> bo umowa
<bastetmilo> foreste: nie jest! Tak się nie pisze!
<gjm> foreste: Srumowa
<ftpd> gjm: Jaką masz umowę z tym pajacem?
<foreste> skladales umowe przed kklimonda ?
<gjm> ftpd: Niby mam go nie banować, ale bez przesadu
<gjm> foreste: NIC NIE SKŁADAŁEM
<ftpd> Złóż broń.
<bastetmilo> foreste: przestać wstawiać spacje.
<foreste> ja z toba niechce gadac gjm
<gjm> To nie gadaj
<ftpd> "nie chcę" piszemy rozdzielnie, pajacu.
<foreste> nie pisz nic domnie i git
<gjm> ftpd:**
<gjm> OJ
<ftpd> "do mnie" podobnie.
<gjm> ftpd++
<sorbiq> zmieniam klienta
<gjm> foreste: Kał mnie to obchodzi
<foreste> przestan
<foreste> nudny jestes
<gjm> Nie
<gjm> Mamy wolność wypowiedzi
<sorbiq|2> ale wy tu macie probelmy
<foreste> widac ze byles jedynakiem w rodzinie
<gjm> Nie prowokuj mnie (:
<djmentos> chuja
<djmentos> nie ma wolnosci słowa
<djmentos> widać to po zamachu smoleńskim!
<djmentos> zomo
<djmentos> :D
<gjm> djmentos: Sory zią, ale lengłidż polisz obowiązuje :<
<djmentos> wybacz, generalnie nie zerknąłem, myslalem ze to inny kanal :D
<gjm> Wybaczam
<foreste> sam zaczales gjm
<djmentos> Ale jak już Wam zawracam głowę, to może zerknie mi w temat ktoś, kto potrafi w miarę dogadać się z postfixem: https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=pl&fromgroups#!topic/pl.comp.mail.mta/fKCC9jMzKk4
<ftpd> foreste: Czytałeś może jakieś dzieła filozoficzne?
<foreste> i takie sa akcje potem ;p
<ftpd> foreste: Tam było takie ważne pytanie: "dlaczego żyję?". Zadaj je sobie czasami, polecam.
<gjm> foreste: Napisz skarke
<foreste> poco czytac jakies wypisy nacpanych pisarzy ?
<gjm> I jak ja mam reagować?
<bastetmilo> foreste: nie jesteś nietykalny.
<ftpd> gjm: Daj mi opa na 10 sekund :P
<gjm> OK
<gjm> Zgadzam się
<kklimonda> nie no, bez jaj
<kklimonda> wszyscy zachowujecie się jak dzieci
<gjm> kklimonda: Weź mnie detronizuj czy coś ale ja to pierdzielę
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: co bez jaj?
<gjm> Masz milion do jednego
<bastetmilo> widzisz typa?
<gjm> Ban na życie to mało
<foreste> boto prawda
<gjm> "boto"
<gjm> NIEEEE
<foreste> sporo pisarzy kiedys pilo cpalo
<gjm> foreste: Kup se słownik
<foreste> nawet na polskim prof mowil
<kklimonda> ale co to ma wspólnego z tematem kanału?
<mucha090> widze że tutaj "Puchałkę" z kwejk.pl zawitał:P
<bastetmilo> foreste: zmiłuj się człowieku.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: wszyscy ochłońcie trochę
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: tak. Masz racje.
<gjm> Ja to bym zrobił głosowanie
<bastetmilo> hehehe
<gjm> Ale i tak każdy ma to w tyłku
<bastetmilo> bawcie się dobrze :)
<gjm> bastetmilo++
<Voldenet> mucha090: puchałkę nie jest z kwejka
<Voldenet> tylko z karaczana
<Voldenet> to wielki dół w polskim internecie
<gjm> ftpd: Też się w sumie Tobię dziwię
<ftpd> kklimonda: Przy takich niekoniecznie da radę ochłonąć. Jeśli ktoś wali błędami, ale przyjmuje do wiadomości, że robi źle i stara się poprawić, jest ok. Jeśli prosimy, zwracamy uwagę, a typ ma nas w dupie i wali (zapewne w 3/4 specjalnie) jakieś wydumki z nosa, nie idzie wytrzymać.
<ftpd> gjm: Czemu?
<gjm> Że tu wytrzymujesz
<kklimonda> ftpd: zawsze możesz mu dać ignore
<ftpd> kklimonda: Miałem. Zaciekawili mnie dzisiaj rozmawiając z nim.
<ftpd> kklimonda: Poza tym, no weź. Duty calls (http://xkcd.com/386/)!
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> idę pograć w dotę ;)
<kklimonda> nie wysadźcie kanału w tym czasie
<ftpd> Zostawiasz mnie samego, nawet bez gjm?
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> To chyba pójdę na piwo.
<foreste> jakie ?
<ftpd> foreste: Umrzyj, pajacu.
<foreste> debil
<foreste> pytam jakie
<foreste> to kup czarne
<mucha090> ftpd: tylko spokojnie;)
<ftpd> mucha090: Jestem bardzo spokojny.
<ftpd> Zawsze byłem.
<foreste> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinness ftpd
<mucha090> ftpd: to tak na wszelki wypadek przesłuchaj sobie Perfect - Siódma czytanka dla janka;)
<ftpd> mucha090: Może później.
<ftpd> foreste: Nie lubię ciemnych piw.
<gjm> ftpd: Proszę
<ftpd> gjm: O, super. Przejmij dyżur, ja idę na piwo.
<gjm> Cwaniak
<foreste> tylko nie pij piwa z beczki
<foreste> bo leb boli gorzej niz po puszkowym czy w butelce
<ftpd> gjm: Ba. Zmienię Cię jak wrócę, czus!
<gjm> Wyczerpałem limit na dziś chyba
<mati75> gjm: alkoholu?
<gjm> A czego?
<foreste> mati75:  napewno ;p
<gjm> Po co on się wtrąca?
<foreste> a poco wtracales?
<mati75> nie wiem
<m477_> Vertex Plus to dobry kontroler?
<Dorian> Widzę, że kolejna kłótnia... - wy jesteście po prostu nie poważni...
<mati75> niepoważni*
<Dorian> fakt, pomyliłem się
<gjm> Tak
<szkodnik> huh dziwna rzecz mi sie dzieje.. od kiedy przestalam sie podlaczc bezposrenio pod modem od kablowki i zamiast tego podlaczam sie przez router torrenty sciagaja sie szybciej :D
<szkodnik> nie mam pojecia o co w tym chodzi
<Dorian> szkodnik: Być może router konfiguruje połączenie internetowe w optymalny sposób.
<szkodnik> maybe, al router jest przeciez podlaczony do tego samego modemu
<szkodnik> a ja pomimo, ze mam lacze 1mb to czasami sciagam z predkoscia 2mb/s...
<szkodnik> MB
<Dorian> szkodnik: A gdy podłączasz się bezposrednio do domu to nigdy nie osiągałaś takich prędkości?
<szkodnik> Dorian, kiedy podlaczalam sie kabelkiem do modemu, to nie
<szkodnik> nigdy
<szkodnik> nigdy nie bvylo nic ponad 124KB/s
<Dorian> Jaki Ty masz internet?
<Dorian> Osiedlowy, kablowy w kamienicy/bloku??
<szkodnik> a teraz, kiedy podlaczylam router do modem i lacze sie rpzez wifi z routerem, to leca o wiele szybciej
<szkodnik> kablowke
<Dorian> w bloku?
<szkodnik> tak
<Dorian> Jaki dostawca?
<szkodnik> i tak, alcze sie na pewno z wlasnym routerem :D
<szkodnik> multimedia
<sq3pmk> szkodnik: tylko czemu narzekasz? :P
<szkodnik> nie narzekam, dziwie sie tylko :P
<Dorian> Czy jest taka możliwośc, że Multimedia nie nadąża nad limitowaniem łącza przez nieznaną kartę sieciową?
<szkodnik> dochodze do wniosku, ze ten router to byla jednak trafiona inwestycja :D
<Dorian> szkodnik: Wykonaj test speedtest.net
<sq3pmk> nie dziw się, tylko korzystaj :P
<Dorian> a jaki to jest router?
<szkodnik> Dorian, nie oge teraz, wspollokator tez korzysta  laca i cholera wie, co on tam robie
<szkodnik> to si emija z celem
<szkodnik> sprawdze kiedys, kiedy go nie bedzie
<Dorian> Czy jest to możliwe, żę router ma taka funkcje ktora łączy się z niezabezpieczoną siecią?
<szkodnik> Dorian, najtanszy tp-=link, jakiego mieli w saturnie
<szkodnik> Dorian, ee ze niby kradnie net sasiadom?
<szkodnik> watpie
<szkodnik> tu nie ma niezabepieczonych sieci
<Dorian> Widziałem gdzię
<szkodnik> w kazdym razie takich, ktore lapalyby nasze komputery
<Dorian> Router pewnie ma swoją kartę sieciową, nad którą Multimedia Polska nie nadąża
<Dorian> widziałem, gdzieś, że oni to robią na MAC'a
<szkodnik> mozliwe
<szkodnik> to mile z jego strony, jakby nie patrzec ;)
<Dorian> zresztą niektórzy dostawcy nie limitują dokładnie łącza, bo mają pewnie sporo klientów
<Dorian> TP to jest monopolista i oni MUSZĄ..
<szkodnik> ci raczej mja asporo
<szkodnik> w gdyni, w wiekszej czesci miasta maja monopol na kablowke
<szkodnik> nie nawalabym TP monopolista juz w tej chwili :P
<szkodnik> w sumie juz chyba niewiel osob korzysta z ich zlodziejskich lacz
<szkodnik> szczegolnie w miastach, gdzie sa kablowki
<Dorian> Ja niestety mieszkam w kamienicy, co wiążę sie z przymusem korzystania z TP, bo tylko ich łącza są. W każdym bądź razie znalazłem solidnego dostawcę internetowego który oferuje korzystne warunki neta.
<Dorian> wiązie się *
<Dorian> nie wiem jak to siepisze ;s
<szkodnik> Dorian, hmm zorientuje sie, czy taniej by ci nie bylo np w dialou
<szkodnik> albo u inne gostawcy
<Dorian> Netia?
<szkodnik> nie mam zielonego pojecia, co tam masz
<Dorian> Moi rodzice rozważali internetu w Netii, ale niestety zrezygnowaliśmy z ich usług...
<szkodnik> ja wpoprzednim mieszkniu w podobnej sytuacji wzielam net w dialogu
<szkodnik> bo oni teraz to moga pociagnac po kablach tepsy, jesli takowe masz w budynku
<sorbiq> co wy gadacie o tpsie u mnie to najlepszy provider
<Dorian> sorbiq: Jasne, do serwerów które nie mają wpięcia TP masz ping od 30 do 60 ms
<sorbiq> netia zrobiła mnie w balona 3 razy
<Dorian> a ja mam zupełnie do wszystkich serwerów w Polsce ping na poziomie 5-20 ms
<Dorian> sorbiq: No właśnie nas zrobiła w balona z umową
<Dorian> rodzice natychmiastowo zauważyli to i zrezygnowaliśmy
<szkodnik> jejuu, musze isc spac za momnet
<sorbiq> no ja mieszkam bez rodziców
<szkodnik> jestem wykonczona
<szkodnik> dzwonialam dzisiaj do klientow, zeby im powiedziec, ze odrzucilismy ich reklamacje
<szkodnik> i jeden idiota nie przestawal gadac
<szkodnik> nie chcialam byc niegrzecna i rzucac sluchawka
<szkodnik> ale po 20 minutach mialam tego kompletnie dosyc
<sorbiq> chciałem z netią podpisać umowę na szybszy net (20Mega) ale po podpisaniu!!! umowy okazało się (dziwne  że nie wcześniej) że u mnie jest to niemożliwe
<szkodnik> lol
<sorbiq> więc poszedłem do tepsy i co ?? 10Mega spokojnie działa tylko mi router nie wyrabia
<mati75> Dorian: bitch please 5 ms
<szkodnik> ale pwnie 10mb w tepsie kosztuje tyle samo, co 20 gdzieindziej ;)
<mati75> do serwerów w polsc
<mati75> polsce*
<Dorian> mati75: chcesz screna?
<sorbiq> nieee
<Dorian> mati75: chcesz screena?
<sorbiq> kosztuje 55pln
<mati75> Dorian: to ja ci coś pokaże
<szkodnik> =oboiazkowo abonament telefoniczny
<szkodnik> +
<sorbiq> nie prawda
<szkodnik> albo 23zl/mies haraczu
<mati75> PING onet.pl (213.180.141.140) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mati75> 64 bytes from sg1.any.onet.pl (213.180.141.140): icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=3.88 ms
<mati75> 64 bytes from sg1.any.onet.pl (213.180.141.140): icmp_req=2 ttl=58 time=4.02 ms
<mati75> 64 bytes from sg1.any.onet.pl (213.180.141.140): icmp_req=3 ttl=58 time=3.97 ms
<jacekowski> zajumalem kamizelke odblaskowa
<jacekowski> ma napisane z tylu ALSTOM
<sorbiq> wystarczy opłata dzierżawcza za łącze a ta opłata jest wszędzie
<Dorian> Odpowiedź z 91.228.197.50: bajtów=32 czas =62 ms TTL=59
<szkodnik> sorbanos, bzdura
<szkodnik> ja place 30zl
<szkodnik> bez zadnych dodatkow
<Dorian> Odpowiedź z 213.180.141.140: bajtów=32 czas =11ms TTL-55
<mati75> 64 bytes from 91.228.197.50: icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=16.4 ms
<mati75> 64 bytes from 91.228.197.50: icmp_req=2 ttl=58 time=16.5 ms
<Dorian> mati75: na Twoim łączu to testujesz?
<sorbiq> a ja nic dodatkowo
<mati75> tak
<Dorian> mati75: Jaki dostawca?
<szkodnik> w dialogu tz nie mialam zadnych dodatkwych oplat,
<mati75> Dorian: mm
<Dorian> no jaki?
<mati75> no mm
<mati75> + atman
<szkodnik> a to tez operator telefoniczny
<Dorian> mm to jest operator?
<jacekowski> dialog ma wlasna siec
<szkodnik> to tylko tepsa kaze placic haracz
<szkodnik> jesli nie chcesz telefonu
<mati75> Dorian: tak to jest operator
<jacekowski> kazdy kaze jesli idzie po kablach tpsa
<Dorian> podaj adres strony
<jacekowski> dialog ma wlasne kable
<mati75> mm.pl
<sorbiq> zrozumcie że i tak i tak ta opłata się pobiera
<Dorian> multimedia?
<szkodnik> jacekowski, tepsa kaze go tez placic, nawet jesli to jest na ich wlasnych kablach
<jacekowski> dialog chyba w ogole po isdn jedzie
<jacekowski> szkodnik: no
<mati75> tak, biznesowa multimedia
<Dorian> mati75: Czy Multimedia jest na linii TP SA?
<jacekowski> szkodnik: no bo nie beda kabla za darmo udostepniac
<szkodnik> masz wyobor: albo abonament telefoniczny, albo haracz
<mati75> Dorian: nie
<jacekowski> Dorian: zalezy od miejsca
<jacekowski> Dorian: w niektorych sa
<Dorian> aha ;/
<Dorian> zadzzwonie do nich
<Dorian> jesli maja ATMAN to cudo
<mati75> u mnie po światłowodzie atmana leci
<mati75> atman kosztuje 1400 zł za 100 MBits
<mati75> mm 780
<jacekowski> ale cale to iscie po kablach tpsa jest bez sensu
<jacekowski> jak to ostatcznie idzie praktycznie do samego konca siecia tpsa
<szkodnik> jacekowski, w tepsie muisz cos zaplacic awsze, oprocz oplaty za net
<jacekowski> szkodnik: ale jak nie dziala, to masz przynajmniej jedno miejsce gdzie dzwonisz
<jacekowski> i nie moga zwalic winy na kogos
<jacekowski> jak masz od kogos innego po kablach tpsa to wiadomo ze bedzie ciekawie
<szkodnik> jacekowski, erm zawsze dzwonie do firmy z ktora podpisuje umowe, jesli cos nie dziala, to gowno mnie obchodzi, ilu oni maja podwykonawcow i psrednikow, to oni sa zobowiazani ostarczyc mi uge, chocby to mieli w wiaderkach nosic :D
<Dorian> mati75: Tracert pokazuje, że mam dostęp do Internetu w TKTelekom
<szkodnik> uslluge*
<jacekowski> szkodnik: no i
<jacekowski> szkodnik: powiedza ze u nich ok to tpsa zepsula i ze wyslali sprawe do tpsa
<szkodnik> ja podpisuje umowe o dostarczenie uslug, oni zobowiazuja sie mi ja dostarczyc, jak to zrobia, niewiel mnie interesuje
<jacekowski> szkodnik: nie prawda
<szkodnik> to ja im powiem, ze nie interesuje mnie to
<Dorian> mati75: Czytałeś to?
<szkodnik> bo ja nie podpisalam umowy z tepsa
<jacekowski> szkodnik: bo maja napisane ze jesli to wina innej firmy to nie jest to ich problem
<jacekowski> ze doloza staran zeby naprawic ale ostatecznie umywaja rece
<jacekowski> wiec zwala ze to tpsa popsula i gowno mozesz zrobic
<szkodnik> jacekowski> szkodnik: bo maja napisane ze jesli to wina innej firmy to nie jest to ich problem w zysiu bym nie podpisalam umowy z firma, ktora cos takiego umiescza w swoich kontraktach :D
<jacekowski> kazda tak umieszcza
<szkodnik> nie
<Dorian> moja nie umieszcza
<jacekowski> w dialogu jestes?
<szkodnik> ja czegos takiego nigdy nie mialam w zadnej umowie o dostarczenie jakichkolwiek uslug
<szkodnik> nie, obecnie w multimedii
<Dorian> szkodnik: W przypadku mojego ISP jest tak, że gdy Internet nie działa, lub zamula to po prostu dzwonię do ISP i mówi mi, że jest awaria łączy TKTelekom, bądź ustawia coś w celu zwiększenia jakości i tyle.
<szkodnik> Dorian, ja jeszcze nie mialam problemow z tym laczem
<szkodnik> tzn raz, przy gigantycznej burzy nie bylo netu przez pol godziny
<szkodnik> ale wtedy padly nawet nadajniki sieci komorkowych
<Dorian> szkodnik: Multimedia Polska, tak?
<szkodnik> i doslownie wszystko, co tylko moglo
<szkodnik> Dorian, tak
<Dorian> Zawsze kiedy burza była, to po prostu grywałem w kompa i nie miałem żadnych zakłócen
<Dorian> wielokrotnie w czasie w burzy testowałęm speedtest.net i o dziwo ping 5 ms, pełna przepustowość
<szkodnik> Dorian, ja mieszlam na 8 pietrze, z okien w kuchni mam widok na 1/3 miasta
<szkodnik> bo budynek stoi na gorce
<Dorian> nadajnik/odbiornik antenty radiowej jest bardzo odporna na wszelkie zakłócenia
<szkodnik> ale podczas tamtej burzy kompletnie nie bylo widac budynku po drugiej sronie ulicy, jakies 50m dalej, tak padalo ;)
<Dorian> szkodnik: Skoro mieszkałaś na 8 piętrze i widziałaś 1/3 miasta, to pewnie mogłabyś prowadzić internet radiowy z nadajnikiem u sieibe.
<szkodnik> Dorian, nie znam sie na takich rzeczach :P
<jacekowski> szkodnik: paragraf 17 podpunkt 3
<jacekowski> szkodnik: Operator nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za niewykonanie lub nienależyte wykonanie Usługi,jeżeli ich przyczyną było naruszenie postanowień Umowy Abonenckiej lub Regulaminu przez Abonenta lub działanie siły wyższej a także, gdy przerwa w działaniu Usługi była następstwem przyczyn niezależnych od Operatora.
<jacekowski> przyczyna niezalezna od operatora to rowniez zewnetrzna firma po ktorej laczach swiadcza uslugi
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nie
<jacekowski> szkodnik: http://www.multimedia.pl/object.php/act/sho/oid/024ee5d557ae7641146ea450b060944e
<szkodnik> bo wybor podwykonawcow jest zalezny od operatora
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> bo jest tylko jeden
<szkodnik> bzdura
<jacekowski> nie moga uzyc innego lacza
<jacekowski> jest albo tpsa albo nic
<szkodnik> jacekowski, nawet jesli, to zawsze istnieje cos takiego, jak backupy
<szkodnik> i nawet jesli padnie im jedno lacze dzierzawione od tepsy, powinni miec inne
<szkodnik> nie sadze, zeby bylo mizloiwe, zeby padly na raz wszystkie lacza tepsy
<jacekowski> ale co jak padnie ostatni kilometr
<jacekowski> znaczy sie miedz od ciebie do centrali
<jacekowski> albo dslam zdechnie
<szkodnik> jacekowski, cjesz mi powiedziec, ze wg ciebie caly krj jest podlaczony
<szkodnik> "do internetu" na jednym kablu?:P
<jacekowski> nie po tej stronie
<jacekowski> drugi koniec
<jacekowski> od twojego komputera do centrali
<jacekowski> pojedyncze lacze
<jacekowski> jedna miedziana para
<szkodnik> no to wtedy reklamuje usluge
<szkodnik> i odejmuja mi to od rachunku
<jacekowski> ale to jest przyczyna niezalezna od operatora
<jacekowski> tpsowe kabelki zdechly
<szkodnik> Dorian, http://i.imgur.com/AIkt3.jpg
<Dorian> gdyby Twojego mieszkania wywaliliby te drzewa, byłoby ładniej :P
<jacekowski> ide cos zjesc
<szkodnik> tamto niebieskie n horyzoncie, to morze ;)
<szkodnik> czekajm inne fotki uploaduje :D
<szkodnik> tylko chyba zapomnialam zmniejszyc
<szkodnik> Dorian, http://imgur.com/617c1
<szkodnik> tylko widze, ze kot sie zaplatal
<szkodnik> ale to nic, nie gryzie :P
<Dorian> szkodnik: i jak Ci idzie?
<szkodnik> Dorian, ale co?
<szkodnik> dalam ci linka wyzej
<szkodnik> do fotek
<Dorian> ale jakiego linka?
<szkodnik> do labumu na imgurze
<Dorian> tego 1-szego
<Dorian> czy 2-giego?
<szkodnik> 2giego
<szkodnik> w sumie dalam ci oba :D
<szkodnik> dobra, powoli zbieram sie do lazienki
<qermit> szkodnik: masz widok na ladne ptaki
<szkodnik> jutro mnie czeka znowu 12h w robocie, ktorej nienwidze
<szkodnik> ale czasami trafiaja sie tez fajni klienci :d
<qermit> szkodnik: a one odlatują na zimę?
<qermit> te żurawie
<szkodnik> dostalam dzis reklamacje kolesia, ktory kupil przeprowiednie wrozki, szczesliwych liczb w loterii
<szkodnik> zaplacil za 59 eutro i ofkors nic nie wybgral :D
<qermit> 2 stówy?
<qermit> co za frajer
<qermit> mógł mi oddać
<szkodnik> chcialam mu odrzucic, ale ostatecznie wrzucilama do systemu, doszlam do wniosku, ze ludzie z mastercarda tez maja prawo sie czasami posmiac ;)
<szkodnik> a potem prad padl na jakis czas i drukarki sieciowe przestaly drukowac
<AaaA> za 60 euronow kupil sobie dreszczyk emocji na kilka dni a teraz mu jeszcze moze je zwroca
<AaaA> szczesciarz
<szkodnik> jednym z elementow procesu jest koniecznosc wydrukowania pewnych screenshotow w pdfach
<szkodnik> jako, ze drukarki zdechly, to nie bylo to mozliwe
<gjm> szkodnik: "chcialam", "doszlam", czyżby kobieta?
<szkodnik> wiec kumpel umiescil komentarz w arkuszu "screenshoty wyrukowalem na papierze, leza na moim biurku" :D
<szkodnik> gjm, taaa
<szkodnik> baba
<qermit> gjm: jedziesz do wrocka?
 * dj_oko jest jednak durniem
<qermit> keNzi: bu
<qermit> żyhesz?
<gjm> qermit: Nie. Mówiłem już
<gjm> szkodnik: ;3
<dj_oko> dlaczego nikt mi nie powiedział o funkcji "\include{}" i zamiast niej stosowałem "\subfile|, którego nie ma w texlive?
<qermit> gjm: może jednak zdanie zmieniłeś
<qermit> dj_oko: include jest badziewne
<dj_oko> qermit: dlaczego?
<gjm> Nie, nie mam wyboru
<qermit> dj_oko: bo jak robisz include to ścieżki do następnych dokumentów dołączanych (np przez include albo obrazki) są brane ścieżki względem dokumentu nadrzędnego
<dj_oko> owszem
<dj_oko> i na przykład .. nie działa
<dj_oko> jakieś alternatywy?
<qermit> jest
<dj_oko> subfiles?
<qermit> dj_oko: nie pamiętam, mam to w ściągawce
<dj_oko> subfiles nie ma w texlive, jest w miktexu, musiałem ręcznie dodawać pliki, a jak wiadomo, to koszmar w latexu
<szkodnik> AaaA, nom, zebys sie nie zdziwil, na dobra sprawe, to zgodnie z regulacjami towarzyst kartowych naleza mu sie te pieniadze spowrotem :D
<szkodnik> contrakted services not delivered on time by merchant :D
<gjm> Ojoj
<qermit> dj_oko: \usepackage{import}
<qermit> \subimport{../../common/}{title.tex}
<AaaA> szkodnik: no to jednak mu wrozka dobrze przepowiedziala -> czyli mu sie nie nalezy:D
<qermit> dj_oko: to chyba jest w standardzie w texlive
<szkodnik> nie nie, on mial wybrac kase, a nie tylko dozyskac swoja :P
<szkodnik> wygrac*
<AaaA> e nm
<AaaA> no tak
<dj_oko> let's find out
<szkodnik> w sumie w tej pracy nauczylam sie, ze ludie sa bardzo glupi
<dj_oko> no, pakiet jest
<szkodnik> i potrafia np skladac reklamacji transakcji zrobionych "ukradziona karta"
<szkodnik> prez jakis czas pamietaja, ze im ja "ukradli"
<dj_oko> mogę wreszcie olać 'subfiles', którego używałem jak retard
<szkodnik> po czym ida do bankomatu, wkladaja do niego plastik i poslusznie wstukuja pin...
<dj_oko> no i wreszcie wrzucic to na SVN
<qermit> dj_oko: a co robisz?
<AaaA> cudownie sie odnalazla
<szkodnik> yhym
<dj_oko> qermit: dokumentacja medyczna + abstract + pejper + kod
<szkodnik> po czym probuja nam wmawia, ze przeciez zlodiej mogl to zrobic ;)
<dj_oko> proof of concept na kole naukowym
<qermit> dj_oko: co to za koło naukowe?
<szkodnik> o, albo test inteligencji, ktory czesc z klientow oblewa
<dj_oko> qermit: jedno AGHowskie i jedno z Akademii Medycznej
<szkodnik> w przypadku reklamowania transakcji z kradzionych kart ZAWSZE wysylamy im prosbe o przeslanie nam kopii/skanu karty, w celu mozliwosci przeprocesowania reklamacji
<BlessJah> szkodnik: te zagadki z wciskaniem numerów, żeby połączyć się z konsultantem?
<BlessJah> lol
<szkodnik> i w conajmniej 50% przypadkow takowe skany/kopie otrzymujemy :D
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie wiem, nie pracuje na infolinii :P
<BlessJah> raz, pracują u was idioci
<qermit> szkodnik: nie przyszło wam do głowy że ktoś mógł wcześniej zeskanować kartę?
<szkodnik> ja jestem juz nastepnym oczkiem, do mnie trafiaja reklamacje do orozpatrzenia
<qermit> szkodnik: na wszelki wypadek?
<BlessJah> skąd klient ma wziąć skan karty skradzionej?
<BlessJah> dwa, student potrafi :]
<AaaA> ja mam poskanowane karty:D
<szkodnik> qermit, przyszlo, ale regulacje mowia wyraznie, ze jesli koient przdstawi nam taki dokument, to mozemy odrzucic reklamacje
<szkodnik> wiec mniej roboty dla nas
<szkodnik> BlessJah, taa, wlanie o to chodzi
<szkodnik> jesli kaarta jest skradziona, nie moze robic skanu/kopii
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<BlessJah> musi fotoszopić
<szkodnik> inteligentny czlowiek napise w mailu, ze nie mogl zrobic skanu
<BlessJah> :]
<szkodnik> i spoko, nikt sie nei bedzie czepic
<qermit> szkodnik: a jeśli ktoś miał wczesniej skan?
<qermit> bo miał taką fanaberię kiedyś?
<szkodnik> qermit, to sie mowi trudno
<szkodnik> poza tym kjto skanuje karty kredytowe?
<qermit> ekscentrycy
<szkodnik> dokumenty- rozumiem, ale karty?
<szkodnik> na zapas?
<qermit> ciekawe czy mógł by pozwać wtedy za nieuznanie reklamacji
<qermit> szkodnik: po to by wam wytoczyć proces
<BlessJah> "System windows odzyskał sprawność po poważnym..."
<szkodnik> nie moze
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> ach, tak, update puściłem
<qermit> szkodnik: nie może?
<szkodnik> my musimy postepowac zgodnie z wytycznymi towarzystw kartowych
<szkodnik> bo rozpatrujemy reklamacje w ich imieniu
<qermit> ale to nieetyczne
<szkodnik> a klient zgodzil sie na to, ze bedziemy to robic podpijac umowe z bankiem o wydanie karty
<qermit> nieuznać tranzakcji ze skradzionej karty
<BlessJah> qermit: nieuznanie transakcji ok, ale skąd pieniądze?
<BlessJah> ze sklepu, i wtedy okradziono sklep, czy z banku, wtedy okradziono bank?
<qermit> oczywiście że z banku
<szkodnik> BlessJah, to wyglada tak, ze to bank, w ktorym sprzedawca ma konto ponosi odpowiedzialnosc finansowa w razie jego nieuczciwosci
<qermit> pracownicy banku pocierają swoje tyłki stówkami
<qermit> BlessJah: nie wiedziałeś?
<szkodnik> my, jako bank, ktory wydaje karte klientowi, odzyskujemy dla niego kase od banku sprzedawcy
<szkodnik> a bank sprzedawcy musi probowac odzyskac pieniadze od spredawcy we wlasnym zakresie
<AaaA> nad czym tak placzecie bank jest od tego ubezpieczony:)
<szkodnik> AaaA, czasami ;)
<szkodnik> nie wszystkie banki maja tez przywilej
<BlessJah> problem w tym że to nie sprzedawca zawinił
<szkodnik> bo jesli bank ma wiele wpadek w lustracji potencjalnych sprzedawcow, to nikt go nie chce ubezpieczyc
<BlessJah> hm... w sumie o jakich kwotach mówimy?
<szkodnik> BlessJah, od 30 euoro w gore
<szkodnik> bez ograniczen gornej kwoty :P
<BlessJah> czyli już bez zbliżeniowego
<szkodnik> kiedys robulam eklamacje za 300k euro
<qermit> zapisać. wałki do 30 euro
<BlessJah> qermit: zbliżeniowo najlepiej,
<qermit> szkodnik: nie podniecaj się :)
<BlessJah> kilka razy po 50 zeta
<qermit> dj_oko: postaw browara za podpowiedź z latexem
<szkodnik> BlessJah, 'konesje" na pay passa sklep traci po 5 zgloszeniu oszustwa
<szkodnik> i wtedy wszystko co zaplacone paypassem w ciagu poprzednich 7 dni musi zwrocic ;)
<qermit> szkodnik: dotyczy to tez polskich sklepow?
<szkodnik> qermit, no idea, ale sadze, ze tak- to sa globalne regulacje
<qermit> fajnie wiedzić takie sytuacje
<qermit> można by niezłego flashmoba zrobić
<qermit> paypass do piachu
<szkodnik> ni wiem, jak w pl, ale w hiszpanii sklep musi dac "zastaw" za mozliwosc placena u niego paypassem
<qermit> w hiszpanii .. no nie dziwie sie
<szkodnik> zwracaja im to chyba p pol roku, czy cos w tym rodzju
<BlessJah> musza zwrocic utarg z 7 dni?
<BlessJah> lol
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie utarg
<szkodnik> tylko transakcje zrobione paypassem
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> utarg paypassowy
<szkodnik> mhm
<qermit> BlessJah: fajnie mozna zrobić jakiś sklep którego się nie lubi w bambuko
<qermit> szkodnik: czy to dotyczy też supermarketów?
<szkodnik> qermit, to zalezy
<BlessJah> tylko potrzebujesz ze 3 kart minimum
<qermit> tak myślałem
<szkodnik> bo wiekszosc marketow  whiszpanii wydaje wlasne karty
<qermit> BlessJah: wystarczy 5
<BlessJah> i kogos jeszcze do pomocy
<qermit> 5 ludzi którzy nie lubią jakiegoś sklepu
<szkodnik> i transakcje z kart danego sklepu, robione w ich sklepie sa rozliczane poza systemami kartowymi
<BlessJah> moze i jedna by wystarczyla
<szkodnik> i te karty sa w hiszpanii baaardz popularne
<szkodnik> bo placenie nimi daje upusty
<BlessJah> problem w tym, ze trzebaby potem te 5 kart na nowo wyrobic
<szkodnik> w eroskim np placenie karta eroski daje chyba 5, czy 7% rabatu na zakupy
<szkodnik> to samo w wortem, media market itd
<BlessJah> qermit: a jakiego sklepu nie lubisz?
<qermit> szkodnik: nie dziwie się że daje 5% upustu
<qermit> BlessJah: nie mam karty z paypassem
<szkodnik> ludzie z yego korzystaja, nawet ja kiedt tam m mieszkalam mialam kilka takich kart :P
<BlessJah> kilka paypassow?
<BlessJah> nach...?
<szkodnik> bo dostaje sie je od reki, na karte z 200 euro limitu nie trzeba chyba nawet zadnych dokumentow
<qermit> BlessJah: raczej kart lojalnościowych supermarketu
<szkodnik> qermit,  nie
<szkodnik> to sa karty kredytowe
<szkodnik> nie jakies pierdolniki do zbieranai punktow
<szkodnik> jak w pl
<qermit> szkodnik: wiem, ale tutaj raczej chodzi o "lojalność"
<szkodnik> qermit, umm
<szkodnik> poniekad tak
<qermit> z czysto ekonomicznego punktu widzenia na to patrząc
<qermit> szkodnik: w polsce też można kredytówkę dostać od supermarketu
<szkodnik> z drugiej strony za 200 euro nie poszalejesz, jesli splacisz w ciag miesica, to iemusisz placi zadnych odsetek i nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, zeby miec tych kart caly peczek,do kazdego wiekszoego sklepuw  okolicy ;)
<qermit> tylko trzeba dbać przeważnie o to by bilans na koniec rozliczenia był równy 0, żeby nie płacić opłat za prowadzenie konta
<szkodnik> qermit, w pl, tak, ale zzwyczaj tylko rpzy wiekszych zakupach, kiedy bierzesz cos na raty
<qermit> szkodnik: nie
<szkodnik> i robia przy tym bardzo dokladny credit check
<qermit> normalnie kredytówkę wydaje ci taki kerfur czy oszą
<szkodnik> mhm
<szkodnik> nie wiedzialam, nie zuywam w pl kart kredytowych
<qermit> za to masz rabat w sklepie i przeażnie jeszcze rabat na ich stacji benzynowej
<qermit> w sumie nawet bez tej kraty najbardziej opłaca się tam tankować
<szkodnik> mozlie, malos ie w tym orientuje lokalnie :P
<szkodnik> w sumie nigdy nwet nie mialam reklamacji transakcji od polskiego sprzedawcy
<qermit> a to że sprawdzają historię kredytową to inna broszka
<qermit> polska to dziki kraj
<szkodnik> wie cnie mialam okazji sie podszkolic
<szkodnik> umm, ale mieszka tu wbrew pozorom troche hiszpanow
<szkodnik> najpeiej to bylo widac podczas euro
<szkodnik> jaaa
<szkodnik> juz po 23!
<szkodnik> ide lulu
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<szkodnik> musze wstac o 5
<BlessJah> qermit: hej, mamy wtyczkę w banku
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja nie pracuje banku :P
<BlessJah> która zna procedury etc
<szkodnik> dla banku, ale nie w banku
<BlessJah> szkodnik: ale w okolicach banków robisz
<szkodnik> tak, nie da sie ukryc
<szkodnik> ale zajmuje sie wylacznie kartami kredytowymi
<szkodnik> nawet zdebetowkami nie mam nic wpsolnego
<szkodnik> wiec moaj wiedza jest mocno ograniczona :P
<szkodnik> ide
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<qermit> BlessJah: moja tata też pracować w bank
<BlessJah> masz ich dwóch, że jednemu musiałeś rodzajnik zmieniać?
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> ja tam kart kredytowych uzywam tylko do zakupow ktore podpadaja pod sekcje 75
<jacekowski> ale w ogole, zrobilem ostatnio chargeback za diablo 3
<jacekowski> i dostalem spowrotem
<BlessJah> sekcja 75?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-12
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> TheNumb, Quintasan - jak tam sobota? Zjawicie się na zlocie?
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> Cześć bastetmilo
<Dorian> Czy ktoś z Was miał do czynienia z toolbarem Babylon/Helpber?
<dweller> co to jest?
<piotreck00> czyli że nie :P
<gjm> Jakiś syf do Fx
<gjm> Z tego co widzę
<Dorian> Posiadam Google Chrome
<Dorian> i podczas odpalania tej przeglądarki
<Dorian> włączają się dwie karty
<gjm> Było nie instalować źmieci
<gjm> s/źmieci/śmieci/
<Dorian> To nie ja, tylko moja siostra...
<ftpd> Zabij ją.
<ftpd> Spal.
<ftpd> Albo zgwałć.
<piotreck00> exactly
<dweller> Dorian: no to ustaw domyślną sesję na jedną kartę a nie dwie
<Dorian> dweller: Gdzie ?
<dweller> w opcjach
<gjm> Dorian: Na Linuxie Ci instalowała? :>
<piotreck00> stronę główną
<Dorian> gjm: Na Windowsie
<piotreck00> to już wiem!
<gjm> O, a my tu nie gadamy o Windowsie
<piotreck00> Wywal Windowsa
<Dorian> dweller: Dzięki, poradziłem sobie już
<gjm> ftpd: Soraski że źle odmieniłem
<gjm> (:
<Dorian> gjm, piotreck00, ftpd: Mam synchronizację na Google Chrome
<gjm> Super
<piotreck00> No to wywal toolbar
<Dorian> dweller: Udało mi się temu zapobiec dzięki tym opcjom.
<Dorian> nie zauawżyłem tam te4go
<dweller> ciesze się z mojego mulącego, poblokowanego do granic możliwości firefoksa
<piotreck00> dweller: który daje Ci 50 wersji tygodniowo
<Dorian> Czy znacie jakąś przeglądarkę internetową z wersją 64 bitową?
<Dorian> Jedynie znalazłem Operę w sieci
<Dorian> ale niezbyt przepadam za tą Opera
<Dorian> Konto wygasa: 03.01.2013 [175 dni]
<Dorian> uff, na szczęście będę miał jeszcze konto shell
<dweller> piotreck00: to nie chrome
<Dorian> straciłem rachubę czaasu :D
<dweller> z resztą nie widze problemu z aktualizacjami ;3
<gjm> No nie?
<piotreck00> dweller: od 13 wersji Firefox ma się podobno updateować w tle
<Dorian> dweller: Bardzo sobię chwale te Chrome
<Dorian> piotreck00: TO jest chyba od dawna
<dweller> piotreck00: nie wiem, ja nightly uzywam
<piotreck00> Od dawna na pewno nie, ale czytałem że jakiś typek od Firefoxa to dopiero zapowiadał
<psesq> o/
<Dorian> Dziś może będę instalował Windowsa, ale nadal będę korzystać z Ubuntu na serwerze dedykowanym.
<Dorian> Więc będew dalszym ciągu tutaj był.
<Dorian> był tutaj*
<Dorian> być tutaj*
<Dorian> albo innaczej napiszę
<Dorian> nadal będę na tym kanale.
<gjm> :(
<ftpd> Dorian: Po co nam to mówisz?
<piotreck00> żeby nam było smutno
<Dorian> nie o to  chodziło xD
<ftpd> Po prostu: przestań, ok?
<Dorian> ok
<ftpd> Idź na dwór, pograj w piłę z kumplami z gimbazy. Przecież są wakacje, nie marnuj ich przed komputerem.
<Dorian> a WY?
<gjm> Tak
<ftpd> Jakbym ja mógł być jeszcze raz w Twoim wieku, siedziałbym w wakacje non toper na dworze.
<gjm> My nie mamy kolegów
<ftpd> Piłka, rower, basen, cokolwiek.
<Dorian> nie ma sensu
<dweller> Dorian: my pracujemy
<Dorian> jutro jade nad rzekę
<dweller> mniej lub bardziej ;f
<bjfs> \o/
<ftpd> Czyli Cię nie będzie?
<ftpd> Yay.
<ftpd> Dorian:
<ftpd> Nad rzeką jest super. Rekomenduję zostać tam jak najdłużej.
<Dorian> ftpd: Jutro cały dzien zero kompa.
<ftpd> Rzeka++
<ftpd> Ostra jest ta Twoja mama, nie ma co...
<Dorian> ftpd: Nom, ale to mówisz tylko po to, żeby nie było mnie przed kompem
<ftpd> Zero kompa!
<Dorian> ftpd: Tonie sa słowa mojej mamy
<Dorian> tylko po prostu będę nad rzeką cał dzien
<bastetmilo> i bardzo dobrze
<bastetmilo> pływanie jest zdrowe
<bastetmilo> Dorian: duża ta rzeka?
<ftpd> Dorian: Ty chyba naprawdę nie masz za wielu kolegów, co?
<ftpd> Dorian: Masz psa?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja nie umiem pływać :(
<Dorian> ftpd: Mam psa.
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> O nim nam jeszcze nie opowiadałeś.
<Dorian> a po co miałbym to robic?
<ftpd> A z pewnościa KONIECZNIE powinniśmy o nim usłyszeć.
<ftpd> Dorian: Bo opowiadasz o wszystkim, czy to nas interesuje, czy nie.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to zawsze zostaje Ci brodzenie w wodzie po kolana
<ftpd> Akurat psy lubię.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Czemu nie po szyję?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Szept.
<bjfs> nie trzeba umieć pływać, aby utrzymać się na powierzchni wody
<ftpd> Niby nie.
<ftpd> Ale jak testowałem w sobotę, nie działało.
<gjm> Lubię placki
<gjm> Fajnie, nie?
<bjfs> można leżeć, ale trzeba wyłączyć cykora ;p
<Dorian> W OVH mam jedną maszynkę malusienką, z limitem transferu 5 TB... przekroczyłem go do 15 TB i nic nie napisali do mnie, a nawet nie ucięli mi tego łąćz
<Dorian> W OVH mam jedną maszynkę malusienką, z limitem transferu 5 TB... przekroczyłem go do 15 TB i nic nie napisali do mnie, a nawet nie ucięli mi tego łącza*
<gjm> No i?
<bjfs> Dorian: staraj się pisać w jednej linii, a jak coś poprawiasz to tylko błędne słowo, a nie całe zdanie
<ftpd> Dorian: Wolałbym o psie.
<Dorian> jak chcecie...
<Dorian> to jest strasznie długa historia
<bjfs> inaczej gjm i ftpd będą symulować cyber bullying ;P
<piotreck00> nie wierzę...
<gjm> Proszę, nie
<gjm> Dorian: To może kiedy indziej
<Dorian> znaczyn igdy.
<Dorian> znaczy nigdy *
<gjm> Dobry pomysł
<Dorian> a mo0że jednak opowiem?
<bjfs> obawiam się, że Dorian ma pewne problemy ze zrozumiem tego, co mu się pisze
<unkn000w> za dlugo na sloncu nad rzeka?
<Dorian> bjfs: Obawiam się, że możesz już przestać komentowaćtego co ja piszę, robię, myślę, rozumiem.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: <szept>bo nie umiesz pływać</szept>
<gjm> Obawiam się że zaraz umrę ze śmiechu
<gjm> Dlatego idę coś zjeść
<Dorian> gjm: to umrzyj
<gjm> To się zamknij
<ftpd> bastetmilo: hehe
<gjm> I mnie nie denerwuj
<bjfs> Dorian: jest takie coś jak netykieta, postaraj się ją przeczytać zanim zaczniesz rozmawiać z ludźmi bardziej doświadczonymi od Ciebie
<ftpd> 12:53:37 |      Dorian   | gjm: to umrzyj
<ftpd> Moja szkoła!
<ftpd> Dobra, jadę z serwerowni do biura.
<Dorian> po co mi to mówisz?
<Dorian> nam*
<ftpd> Dorian: Bo podła ze mnie attentnion whore.
<bjfs> Wy to się jednak nudzicie, hodujecie trola ;P
<Dorian> jakże ludzie są złośliwi dla młodszych.
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<bastetmilo> sezon ogórkowy jest
<gjm> Ale Ci młodzi niewychowani
<gjm> :>
<Dorian> gjm: Ale Ci starsi są złośliwi
<Dorian> :>
<Dorian> to co napisałem, przyczyniło siędo tego, że się rozmieszyłem
<Dorian> D:
<Dorian> mówiłem o moich rodzicach, hahaha
<Dorian> coś tu tak cicho
<ftpd> Re.
<Dorian> ftpd: Co to jest "Re"?
<ftpd> :(
<ftpd> Dorian: To taki zwrot. Oznacza 'już jestem', 'wróciłem' i tak dalej.
<ftpd> Dorian: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/abbreviations.html
<Dorian> aha, dzięki
<gjm> \o/
<piotreck00> |
<piotreck00> /\
<piotreck00> close enough
<tajwanuser> cze
<piotreck00> tajwanuser, cze
<xz> cześć
<xz> programuje ktoś z was na androida?
<BlessJah> złe pytanie
<xz> ok
<xz> chcę dadać pewną informację obok każdego numeru telefonu na liście kontaktów android-a, czy mogę to zrobić i w jaki sposób?
<BlessJah> napisać własną listę kontaktów najprawdopodobniej musisz
<xz> tego się obawiałem
<xz> może jest gdzieś kod źródłowy tej standardowej?
<xz> wpadłem na pewien pomysł
<xz> jak jest informacja
<BlessJah> nie mam pojęcia
<xz> 123 456 789 Komórka
<xz> to czy mogę zmodyfikować ten napis Komórka
<xz> na tą informację?
<BlessJah> a dużo różnych informacji będzie?
<xz> 1 słowo
<BlessJah> jeśli nie, to możesz pozapisywać jako komórka, domowy czy służbowy, a potem zmienić w translacji
<BlessJah> chodzi mi o to, czy dużo słów zamierzasz użyć
<BlessJah> jeśli chcesz pogrupować rodzinę znajomych i służbowych to powinno dać radę, jak więcej, może być ciężko
<xz> dzięki za pomoc właściwie :)
<xz> już wiem jak to zrobię
<BlessJah> spoko
<bastetmilo> o BlessJah. A co Ty się tak nie udzielasz ostatnio?
<BlessJah> stęskniłaś się?
<BlessJah> nie ogarniam, myślałem że focha strzeliłaś
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: no ale foch był jakoś milion lat temu
<dweller> nie pierwszy i nie ostatni
<dweller> :)
<bastetmilo> no :)
<BlessJah> nie wiem co ty knujesz
<bastetmilo> czemu od razu zakładasz że cos knuje?
<BlessJah> ósmy zmysł
<BlessJah> a jak dobrze policzyć to i dwunasty
<bastetmilo> ranisz mnie tymi insynuacjami
<matpet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022794 ktoś już miał taki problem?
<mati75> tak'
<mati75> pokaż dpkg -l | grep connman
<matpet> ok daj mi chwile, musze przełączyć się z windows'a ;/
<matpet> mati75, nic nie daje
<matpet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022794 ktoś miał ten proiblem?
<matpet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022794 miał już ktośtaki problemn?
<ftpd> Re.
<ftpd> matpet: Już pytałem.
<ftpd> Pytałeś.
<ftpd> Dlaczego pytasz o to samo kilka razy?
<CookieM> wygląda to na kolejny winmodem
<bastetmilo> re
<matpet> bo nikt nie odp
<ftpd> Co to znaczy 'odp'?
<matpet> odp.
<matpet> rozumiem że denerwuje Cie uzywanie skrótów ale chyba nie jest trudno się domyślić prawda ?
<bastetmilo> matpet: i jeszcze stawiasz spacje przed znakiem zapytania? Przepadłeś z kretesem.
<unkn000w> Do tego w raz uzywa polskich znakow a raz nie, w jednym zdaniu!
<ftpd> matpet: To nie SMS. Tam to rozumiem - nie stać Cię na 5 groszy dodatkowe za wysłanie dwóch, to skracasz co się da AlboPiszeszJakSkonczonyKretyn. Ale na ircu?
<ftpd> Młodzież jest dziwna.
<qermit> o/
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ciekawe czy o nas, kiedy bylismy "młodzieżą" mówili "ale oni są dziwni".
<matpet> ajj chłopaki wy to jak zwykle. Przyczepiacie sie do głupich rzeczy zamiast wnieść coś mądrego do dyskusji i ewentualnie pomóc... mniejsza z tym.
<matpet> nie dziwcie się że jestem nerwowy bo męcze się z tym już 3 dzień a praca na microshice przyprawia mnie o mdłości
<bastetmilo> uuu. Straszne
<ftpd> No. Bardzo.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: czy w okolicach wrocka jest jakies lotnisko?
<sq3pmk> jacekowski: jest
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jest
<bastetmilo> no wiesz
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: http://airport.wroclaw.pl/
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> nie ma samolotow
<qermit> jacekowski: masz własny samolot?
<Smikes> witam wszystkich.
<Ashiren> ohayo
<gjm> Re
<Voldenet> ohayou gozaimasu, Smikes-san
<Voldenet> ups
<Voldenet> Ashiren mnie podpuścił
<gjm> Anime-żartowniś
<Voldenet> Hi hi hi hi hi
<Voldenet> taki mangozjeb
<Voldenet> >.<
<PHPechowiec_> o/
<PHPechowiec_> `seen Wizard
<gjm> Nie ma
<gjm> :>
 * PHPechowiec_ cries
<BlessJah> g
<gjm> Tak
<BlessJah> co tak?
<gjm> Co g?
<BlessJah> mam pod g alias
<gjm> To coś nie poszło
<gjm> ftpd: :*
<BlessJah> no właśnie nie
<BlessJah> wszystko poszło doskonale
<gjm> Chwała panu
<ftpd> gjm: Cos sie pieprzy sie.
<gjm> Oj oj
<gjm> :<
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-13
<m477> ;o
<AaaA> :D
<szkodnik_> buenos dias ;)
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<bastetmilo> O jaką dziś dostałam ładną ofertę pracy dla front end developera :)
<bastetmilo> hehe. A następna to: grafik / informatyk. Śmiech na sali.
<AaaA> a co w nich smiesznego?
<bastetmilo> AaaA: w ofercie grafik/informatyk?
<gjm> \o
<AaaA> no
<AaaA> jesli dobrze placa mozna byc nawet cyrkowcem
<AaaA> bastetmilo: ile placili?
<bastetmilo> AaaA: haha. Nie no - nikt za 2 w 1 nie będzie płacił 2 pensji za dwa stanowiska jednej osobie :) tak dobrze to nie ma.
<bastetmilo> AaaA: nie wiem ile. Ale na tyle już nam branże, że cena nie jest adekwatna do wykonywanej pracy
<AaaA> :)
<bastetmilo> tak z ciekawości - czy ktos chcętny na zlot nie dostał jeszcze planu wycieczki? Bo tam się pare rzeczy zmieniło... Np. knajpa.
<ftpd> http://fun.fakt.pl/resources/funImg/13-07-2012/1/650/3223-fd8e0f0d3d5c9078e75f679e8a72d972.jpg
<bjfs> bastetmilo: a co? jest jakas wersja ostateczna? ;p
<bastetmilo> bjfs: Ty masz wersje ostateczną
<bjfs> ok ;0 z tym, że między startem, a knajpą mogę się jeszcze gzieś urwać; to dość "eventful" dzień będzie (:
<bastetmilo> Ah
<bjfs> w ogóle dużo os. się zadeklarowało? lista na www nader skromna jak na coś ogólnopolandowego ;p
<gjm> Z dużej chmury mały deszcz
<bjfs> no w każdym razie jak jeszcze wspominałem, mogę się przywlóc z jedną niezadeklarowaną os. i niekoniecznie zostanie do końca ;)
<bastetmilo> no. To wyglada na to że do etapu knajpy nie dotrwa nikt
<bjfs> ja dotrwam, transport powrotnny mam 0:10 ;]
<bastetmilo> aaa. To ok.
<bastetmilo> A skad wracasz?
<bjfs> D.A.
<bastetmilo> To ja mam po drodze do mieszkania
<bastetmilo> wrócimy razem :)
<bjfs> spox
<bastetmilo> qermit: o której wy chcecie wyjechać?
<bastetmilo> Ale powiem tak. Bardzo mnie cieszy frekwencja osób z Wrocławia. Która w tej chwili wynosi 0.
<bjfs> Kamil Cebulski raz wspominał o blogu o tym, jak ktoś się go spytał czy nie może zorganizować konferencji bliżej jego dzielnicy w Warszawie, bo ma za daleko :P
<jacekowski> jak daleko jest od lotniska do wroclawia?
<jacekowski> bo sie tak zastanawiam
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jest tuż obok. Ja jechałam 30 minut z nowego terminalu praktycznie do centrum autobusem
<bjfs> kfiiiik http://airport.wroclaw.pl/pasazer/dojazd/
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bjfs> właśnie, miałem odpalić kurs google powersearch bo jutro już klasówka ;S
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Lotnisko+Wroc%C5%82aw,+Wroc%C5%82aw,+Polska&hl=pl&ie=UTF8&ll=51.114084,16.974392&spn=0.073064,0.200672&sll=51.103111,16.962229&sspn=0.073081,0.200672&hq=Lotnisko+Wroc%C5%82aw,+Wroc%C5%82aw,+Polska&t=m&z=13
<jacekowski> jedyne loty jakie sa to z heathrow w zasadzie
<jacekowski> z przesiadka
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: i chcesz to załatwić dzień przed zlotem?
<bastetmilo> bardzo szybko
<jacekowski> no tak sie zastanawiam
<jacekowski> bo wyglada na to ze poniedzialek mam wolny
<bjfs> afterparty ;S
<bastetmilo> no to przyjedź. Spotkasz się z BlessJah w niedziele, a z resztą w sobote :>
<jacekowski> hmmmmmmm
<jacekowski> a dupa
<jacekowski> samolot wylatuje o 17:25
<bastetmilo> hm
<bjfs> no tak, bastetmilo nie wyciągnęła swojego prywatnego odrzutowca z hangaru :P
 * bjfs chętnie by pofruwał wiropłatem, srsly
<bjfs> a w ogóle to z Łodzi do Wrocławia też było połączenie lotnicze; ale na wakacje skasowali
<qermit> bastetmilo: z warszawy czy z wrocławia?
<bastetmilo> qermit: z Wrocławia
<bastetmilo> bo pisałeś że nie bedziecie dwa dni
<mucha090> Re
<BlessJah> mnie nie ma teraz we wroclawiu
<BlessJah> próbujesz mnie przekonać do pójścia?
<gjm> :>
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ja? gdzie? przecież napisałam, że w sobote.
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> w niedziele :)
<qermit> bastetmilo: no jakoś wiecozrem
<bastetmilo> OK :). To może wy pójdziecie chociaż z nami na piwko/soczek :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<qermit> bastetmilo: no na piwo to raczej nie, ale na sok czemu nie
<qermit> bastetmilo: o której pub będzie
<qermit> bastetmilo: i do której jest płatne parkowanie w centrum wrocka?
<qermit> bastetmilo: w soboty do 14?
<bastetmilo> tak
<qermit> czy na trasie zwiedzania jest jakiś bezpłatny parking?
<qermit> muszę wogóle poznać wrocław przez mapy google jakoś
<qermit> bo jeszcze sie spóźnimy
<matpet> witam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2022794 <-- czy ktośmiałtaki problem bądź jest mi w stanie pomóc ?
<bastetmilo> qermit: raczej nie sadze zeby był tam jakis bezpłatny parking
<BlessJah> może zaparkować na jakimś osiedlu i dojechać tramwajem
<szkodnik_> jaaa jeszcze tylko 5h w pracy jutro i nareszcie weekend!
<mati75> szkodnik_: gnój po polu rozrzucasz?
<szkodnik_> hmm?
<mati75> 20:01 < szkodnik_> jaaa jeszcze tylko 5h w pracy jutro i nareszcie weekend!
<mati75> bo to widział w sobotę pracować
<mati75> kto to*
<szkodnik_> moj szef :<
<szkodnik_> smn oczywiscie sie nei wybiera
<szkodnik_> ale kazal nam przyjsc
<mati75> true
<szkodnik_> w doatku zarz cos mnie trafi- jutro iurzadzamy w domyu impreze
<szkodnik_> dzisiaj mielismy sprzatac i isc na zakupy, kupic jakies przekaski i inne duperele na impreze
<szkodnik_> a moj wspollokator... poszedl spac!
<szkodnik_> nie mam zamiaru sama sprztac calego mieszkania, ani taszczyc sterty zakupow z supermarketu
<szkodnik_> tak to jest liczyc na faceta :(
<gjm> Tak
<CookieM_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbGn-qEp7IE
<mati75> szkodnik_: to po ryju go
<mati75> szkodnik_: z liścia
<BlessJah> średnio skteczne
<szkodnik_> wlasnie, malo skuteczne :)
<szkodnik_> wole metode marchewki, niz kija
<szkodnik_> z doswidczenia wiem, ze dziala lepiej
<ftpd> Ej.
<ftpd> Gdzie jest Dorian?
<unkn000w> nad rzeka pewnie
<ftpd> A to nie wczoraj miała być rzeka?
<gjm> ftpd: Już zdążył zmienić nick, ale z tego co widzę go nie ma
<unkn000w> "wszedl na chwile zostal na dluzej"
<qermit> gjm. jedziesz?
<Matan> bry
<Matan> mam problem z sambą
<lucjan> ave
<lucjan> zapisz się na kurs tańca ; ]
<lucjan> a na poważnie, jaki?
<Matan> w8
<Matan> "net usershare" zwrócił błąd 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Unexpected information received.
<Matan> nie mogę nic udostępnić :<
<lucjan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11950055
<Matan> lucjan: nie pykło z tego
<qermit> loteszejm
<lucjan> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/ubuntu-no-longer-allows-windows-computer-to-connect-wireless-909508/
<gjm> qermit: Nie
<Szatan> jacekowski: ping
<jacekowski> ponb
<jacekowski> pong
<Szatan> jacekowski: co sądzisz o VTEC'u?
<jacekowski> zalezy o co pytasz
<jacekowski> bo jesli o niezawodnosc
<Szatan> jacekowski: nie spieprzy się jak przestawię drugi rozrząd elekronicznie aby ciągle używać
<jacekowski> to kiepsko
<jacekowski> ale wiesz jak vtec dziala
<Szatan> wiem
<jacekowski> to sa po prostu 2 zestawy krzywek
<jacekowski> przelaczane hydraulicznie
<Szatan> i sterowane elektronicznie
<Szatan> podobno
<jacekowski> no, proste, powyzej pewnych obrotow i przylozonego gazu otwierany jest zawor z olejem
<jacekowski> i tyle
<jacekowski> elektrozawor
<jacekowski> moznaby to robic mechanicznie i nikt by roznicy nie zauwazyl
<Szatan> eh, jak bym przestawił od 2k RPM to coś się by spieprzyło?
<jacekowski> gowno by to dalo
<jacekowski> to jest po to zeby przy szybszych obrotach silnik sobie mogl wiecej powietrza zassac
<jacekowski> bo zawor jest otwarty tylko przez kilka milisekund
<jacekowski> przy nizszych obrotach zawory sa otwarte i tak bardzo dlugo
<jacekowski> wiec nie ma tego problemu
<jacekowski> to sa krzywki przewidziane do pracy w konkretnym zakresie obrotow i uzywanie ich poza tym zakresem nie ma sensu
<Szatan> hmm, podobno w VTEC'ach olej wymienia się co 8k-10k km
<jacekowski> poza tym, przy nizszych obrotach moze nie byc wystarczajaco duzo cisnienia oleju zeby przelaczylo
<Szatan> mam na myśli z lat 90-tych
<jacekowski> no a co ile
<jacekowski> 10k km to nawet z dobrym olejem i odpornym silnikiem jest dosyc dobra wartoscia
<jacekowski> a vtec ma male kanaliki zeby krzywki przelaczac
<jacekowski> wiec syf w oleju szkodzi mu bardziej
<Szatan> hmm, 500k km da się wyciągnąć na tym silniku?
<jacekowski> szczerze, nie wydaje mi sie
<jacekowski> VTEC silniki maja jednak dosyc specyficzny rynek na ktore sa sprzedawane
<jacekowski> silniki na tym rynku nie maja latwego zycia
<Szatan> mrozy, wilgoć, sól etc?
<jacekowski> nie,
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCsg_mv5Tzc
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> zle vide
<jacekowski> video
<jacekowski> ale chodzi ogolnie o typ uzytkownika ktory bedzie ten silnik cisnal z obrotami w okolice limitera
<jacekowski> a to silnikowi nie sluzy na zuzycie
<Szatan> ah, spoko
<Szatan> głównie to chciałbym mieć jeden dozgonne auto ;x
<Szatan> *jedne
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA_KtjDymig
<jacekowski> to cos z wolnossacym dieslem
<dweller> Szatan: kup sobie brytyjskiego klasyka albo coś w ta modłę
<Szatan> a hamerykana z 1967 roku? ;)
<dweller> też
<dweller> plymouth cuda? :>
<Szatan> tia, głupia uszczelka do okien stoi 1k PLN i spalanie 20L/100 km ;x
<jacekowski> ja mam 6/100
<jacekowski> caly czas
<jacekowski> w sumie, po miescie troszke mniej
<Szatan> w europie z tym autami można zbanktrutować ;x
<jacekowski> czemu
<Szatan> ceny paliwa
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<jacekowski> w usa tez nie jest tak rozowo
<jacekowski> bo ich paliwo jest gorszej jakosci
<jacekowski> i wiecej go sie spala
<jacekowski> dlatego tam takie 3l ktore ma 100koni jest normalna rzecza
<jacekowski> i pali 30l/100
<Szatan> a w europie ile będzie palić?
<jacekowski> porownywalnie
<jacekowski> tylko ze to sa inne auta
<jacekowski> inne silniki
<dweller> fajne silniki
<jacekowski> dlatego tutaj nie ma amerykanskich aut
<jacekowski> no takie silniki sa malo wysilone
<Szatan> jacekowski: są ;) jak sobie ściągniesz :P
<jacekowski> i zrobia miliony kilometrow
<jacekowski> a mnie chyba na fotoradar zlapali
<Szatan> jacekowski: uśmiechnąłeś się? ;)
<jacekowski> co gorsza, jak zerknalem na predkosciomierz na GPSie to pokazywal 99mph
<jacekowski> a to po tym jak sciagnalem noge z gazu
<jacekowski> a powyzej 100 mph nie ma punktow
<Szatan> ah, co jest dokładniejsze w pomiarze prędkości auto czy gps?
<jacekowski> gps
<jacekowski> ale auto mierzy dosyc dokladnie
<Szatan> róźnie bywa
<jacekowski> tylko predkosciomierz jest wyskalowany tak ze pokazuje wiecej
<jacekowski> wedlug gpsa droga miala byc 309 mil, wedlug licznika zrobilem 314
<jacekowski> i jak patrzalem po OBD podawalo dosyc dokladne wartosci
<jacekowski> tylko sam licznik wyskalowany do dupy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jeśli gps zgubił na zakręcie sygnał, to zaliczoną masz cięciwę, nie łuk
<BlessJah> znajdź kilkukilometrowy płaski i prosty odcinek i wtedy można robić testy
<dweller> 1st
<jacekowski> ale mam na mysli z mapy wyliczyl
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, gps nie gubi sygnalu
<BlessJah> gubi
<BlessJah> ostatnio zrobiłem kilkanaście kilometrów w godzinę na kapciu
<BlessJah> jak zapomniałem wyłączyć gps wchodząc do budynku
<BlessJah> nic nie jest tak dokładne, jak dobrze wyskalowany prędkościomierz
<Damn3d> Ej, przygotowalem takie pytanie edukacyjne wspomagajace myslenie w stylu familiady
<Damn3d> "Czasownik okreslajacy brata"
<Damn3d> brat pitt
<BlessJah> ?
<Damn3d> co?
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem, to dla mnie zbyt głębokie
<Damn3d> BlessJah inspirowalem sie oryginalem; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZCvN2cGxbM
<Damn3d> wysle to do redakcji tvp i kiedys zostane prowadzacym
<BlessJah> ile masz lat?
<Damn3d> 13
<Damn3d> zaczepiasz male dzieci na ircu?
<BlessJah> tylko jeśli nie wiem, że są małymi dziećmi
<BlessJah> nie powinieneś już spać?
<Damn3d> nie
<Damn3d> jestem w Papui nowej gwinei w murzynskiej chacie, tutaj mamy dzien
<Damn3d> tylko takim czyms tu musze krecic zeby mi sie laptop ładował
<BlessJah> więc olpc dotarł aż na nową gwineę
<BlessJah> ładnie
<BlessJah> to ja miłego pedałowania życzę
<BlessJah> cya o/
<Damn3d> z bogiem
<jacekowski> zakaz pedalowania
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kręcenia korą czy cokolwiek tam robi
<Damn3d> kokosem kręce palcami od nóg
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-14
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetandroid> bjfs ping
<m477> happy Caturday
<buber> cześć
<tajwanuser> cze
<szkodnik> hej
<czester> :-)
<czester> What's up?
<DaZ> nutin.
<DaZ> co tam słychać? :f
<czester> A tak sobie siedzę.
<marcinski> witam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<marcinski> Panowie pytanko mam jedno - jak w 12.04 "przypiąć" menu kontekstowe okna do samego okna - teraz jak daje okno na pełny ekran to menu kontekstowe wskakuje do paska menu na górze - any idea?
<UbuJedrzej> marcinski: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-the-global-menu-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<marcinski> UbuJedrzej:  dzia ... nie wiedziałem jak to w słowa ubrać dla google ;)
<marcinski> i jeszcze jedno pytanko - jakiś przyjemniejszy pasek boczny lub dolny wyświetlający uruchomione aplikacje?
<ftpd> marcinski: http://www.internetling.com/2008/03/24/linux-docks-5-mac-os-x-docks-for-ubuntu-and-other-linux-distros/
<marcinski> ftpd: dzięki ... potestuje te paski :)
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: ping
<Quintasan> ftpd: Co z tym zlotem się stało? :P
<Quintasan> Szlag mnie trafia, najpierw matura, zaraz potem papierkowa robota z rekrtuacją i do tego jeszcze prawo jazdy
<Quintasan> a tak się miałem obijać na wakacje
<ftpd> Quintasan: Nie wiem.
<Quintasan> Ok
<Quintasan> W takim razie idę organizować czas dalej.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: pwr?
<marzin> witam :) Wlasnie sobie zainstalowalem 12.04 z nowym Unity
<marzin> i jak widze nadal nie naprawili tego buga :/
<marzin> nadal wyszukiwanie plikow w Unity nie widzi wszystkich katalogow
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<marzin> bo jest w ubu kilka rzeczy ktore ja bym zrobil inaczej
<marzin> np czesto w paczkach jest co innego niz jest
<marzin> np w paczkach z ogre
<marzin> nie ma ogre a jest ogre bez ogre-samples
<bastetandroid> Zlot jest super. Niech ci ktorzy nie byli zaluja. :)
<marzin> to tylko odwracanie uwagi :)
<mateusz_> chłopaki pytanie mam
<Szatan> chłopaki pogineły ;D
<mateusz_> gdzie w ubuntu 12.04 moge znaleźć azerusa
<mateusz_> chce ustawić go jako główny program
<mateusz_> zamiast transmision
<mateusz_> w takim razie Panowie
<mateusz_> szukałem w cały usr/ ale nie widze;/
<tajwanuser> cze
<ftpd> mateusz_: A masz go w ogóle zainstalowanego?
<mateusz_> tak
<ftpd> To zrób w terminalu dpkg -L <nazwa pakietu>
<ftpd> I zobaczysz, gdzie trzyma binarki.
<mateusz_> ok dzięki
<mateusz_>  super mam
<jacekowski> tojava
<mateusz_> miłej soboty cya
<lisu> re
<lisu> ciepło.
<wormux29> Czesc
<wormux29> Mam problem dodaje skrypt startowy do pliki /etc/rc.local i nie jest wykonywany podczas startu systemu ? skrypt ma nadane prawa do uruchamiania
<wormux29> co moze byc powodem ?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Tak
<wormux29> Witam. Mam problem. Napisałem sobie prosty skrypt który powinien przy uruchamianiu systemu przełączać aktywny monitor. Skrypt działa jak go ręcznie uruchomię w konsoli. Chcę, żeby był automatycznie uruchamiany podczas startu systemu. Dodałem ścieżkę do pliku w /etc/rc.local ale skrypt nie jest uruchamiany. Jak rozwiązać ten problem ? Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź.
<ChaosEngine> wormux29: ścieżka jest bezwzględna?
<wormux29> tak dopisałem  /home/wormux29/Skrypty/przelacz.sh
<ChaosEngine> spróbuj coś innego podpiąć do rc.local i zobacz czy się odpali
<wormux29> odpala bo mam tam też dodane /home/wormux29/Dokumenty/acpi/asus1215n.sh off
<wormux29> wyłączanie karty graficznej
<ChaosEngine> a czy możliwe że skrypt zależy od jakiejś usługi która jeszcze nie zaskoczyła?
<jacekowski> nie tu problem
<jacekowski> skrypt musi byc odpalony spod X
<wormux29> nawet jak zostawilem tylko  xrandr --output LVDS1 --off --output VGA1 --auto
<jacekowski> wiec musi do xinit pojsc
<wormux29> to też nie dziala
<jacekowski> a nie do rc.local
<wormux29> czyli gdzie powinienem dopisać ścieżkę do skryptu
<wormux29> Udało się rozwiązać problem. Dodałem ściężkę do skryptu w etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<wormux29> i działa
<Detroid> witam
<Detroid> mam malutki problem
<bastetmilo> No żesz. Quintasan się szybko opamietales. Zlot się odbył.
<gjm> \o
<gjm> \o
<Detroid> ktos mnie oswieci jak to jest teraz z Xorgiem i jego konfiguracja ?
<Detroid> manuale sprzed 5 lat mozna do kibla spuscic
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jest dokladnie tak samo
<jacekowski> tylko ze xorg teraz domyslnie po prostu autodetekcje ma poprawiona
<jacekowski> i to co sobie sam wykryje przewaznie daje rade wiec nie trzeba konfiga
<jacekowski> ale mozesz sobie zrobic i bedzie uzywal
<jacekowski> ale za pozno to napisalem widze
<lisu> jacekowski: xorg niesety detekcje ma niedopracowaną, albo też 2 strona medalu: producenci sprzętu olewają standardy i źle wykrywa przez to.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-15
<bjfs> bastetmilo: pong ;p
<czester> ;-)
<Voldenet> spać!
<dj_oko> a tam spać
<czester> Po co?
<czester> Spałem od 23 do 5. Wystarczy.
<dj_oko> spałem od 12 do 19, też wystarczy
<czester> Spanie w dzień jest do pizdy.
<czester> Człowiek się kładzie zmęczony i wstaje w jeszcze gorszym stanie.
<Voldenet> skrócę: Spanie jest do pizdy
<czester> Niestety, trzeba.
<dj_oko> ja się i tak nigdy nie budzę wyspany
<dj_oko> sen nie polepsza mojego samopoczucia
<dj_oko> może je najwyżej pogorszyć
<dj_oko> niestety, jest podobno niezbędny do przezycia.
<dj_oko> co gorsza, bez budzika mam tendencje do spania np 20 godzin
<czester> To może jesteś chory.
<czester> Ja się budzę punkt 6.
<dj_oko> jestem, na wiele rzeczy :D
<dj_oko> ale nie wiem, na ile mają one z tym coś wspólnego
<czester> Organizm sam wie kiedy do pracy trzeba wstać ;-)
<dj_oko> ja potrzebuję budzika
<dj_oko> położonego z daleka od legowiska
<czester> Dobra metoda.
<czester> Ja jak muszę wstać to nastawiam 3 budziki w odstępie 10 minut
<czester> Za trzecim moja dziewczyna się wkurwia i każe mi spierdalać tak więc jest skutecznie ;-)
<dj_oko> jest jeden dźwięk, który potrafi mnie obudzić i pozbawić umiejętności zaśnięcia, jako że jest ultrawkurwiający, przynajmniej dla mnie
<dj_oko> *czajnik elektryczny*
<dj_oko> nierzadko uruchamiany, jak teraz, przed szóstą, przez którąś z babek
<czester> W jaki sposób on z siebie wydaje dźwięk?
<dj_oko> szumi
<czester> Łeeee
<czester> To nie jest dźwięk
<dj_oko> a następnie dopełnia dzieła zniszczenia i strzela tym swoim przyciskiem
<czester> Mnie najbardziej wkurza od rana jak ktoś do mnie gada i jeszcze zadaje pytania
<dj_oko> okrutnik
<dj_oko> tak, do mnie z rana nie wolno mówić
<czester> W ogóle mnie drażni to, że ja śpię, a ktoś mnie dręczy
<czester> Najgorzej było ostatnio...
<dj_oko> mimo, że jestem przytomny, nie chcę odpalać obszarów mózgu, które processują cudze wypowiedzi
<czester> Zasypiałem około 19. Dziewczyna się chciała poprzytulać i usłyszała kilka niemiłych słów ;-P
<dj_oko> niewdzięczniku
<czester> No bo spałem.
<dj_oko> w sumie nie wiem, jak bym się zachował, pamiętać należy, że jestem bucem
<dj_oko> po prostu inaczej oceniam takie zachowanie
 * dj_oko is currently girlfriendless
<dj_oko> o, ciastka
<dj_oko> weee~
<dj_oko> Bardzo Tanie Ciastka (BTC) z Lewiatana
<dj_oko> wespół z Wodą Rzekomo Mineralną (WRM)
<dj_oko> powinny mi wystarczyć, zanim zachce mi się stawać robić ``śniadanie''
<czester> A ja bym w sumie coś zjadł
<czester> Później sobie pójdę na rower.
<czester> Właściwie to idę teraz ;-)
<czester> Póki nie ma ludzi.
<czester> http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/71777763
<czester> Rowerek od rana nie jest zły ;-)
<czester> Tu się w ogóle cokolwiek dzieje? Czy irc już umarł?;-P
<marcin82> Dzieje się ... czasem ;]
<czester> mmm
<czester> W sumie dotarło do mnie, że nie widziałem władcy pierścieni
<lisu> Cześć.
<tajwanuser> cze
<matpet> witaj, zaktualizowałem ubuntu i po ponownym uruchomieniu system przywital mnie komunikatem "the system is running in low_graphinc mode" . zaznaczylem opcje zeby uruchomic grafike w niskiej rozdz na jedna sesje i wyskoczyl mi komunikat zeby poczeka minute zanim wyswietlacz sie zrestartuje i nic ..
<biju> witam
<matpet> jo
<matpet> kurde namieszałem troche przy wgrywaniu sterowników do systemu, da się jakoś cofnąć to ?
<DaZ> to tu sie wgrywa sterowniki? >:
<matpet> no niestety
<matpet> przegrzewał mi sie system i wgrywalem ati
<mucha090> matpet: to dokładnie do czego wgrałeś te stery?
<matpet> wszystko bylo ok ale po update systemu wyskoczyl mi bład the system is running in low_graphinc mode
<matpet> ,od ati
<DaZ> donno
 * lisu uzywa ati i wszystko śmiga
<DaZ> kup nvidie :f
<DaZ> ba, nawet ci sprzedam
<UbuJedrzej> cd /usr/share/ati; ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<DaZ> <:
<mucha090> jak grafika to w pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf konfigurujesz X`y, tzn tam wpisujesz jakiego sterownika od katrty graf. ma używać server X
<matpet> probowalem wyskakuje no such file or directory
<matpet> probowalem tez przez additional a\drivers
<mucha090> matpet: tzn co wpisałeś w konsoli?
<mucha090> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<matpet> ale wyskakuje mi instalacja nie mozliwa zobacz log file /var/log/jockey.log
<matpet> nienie
<mucha090> matpet zainstaluj jeszcze raz stery
<matpet> cd /usr/share/ati; ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<matpet> robie to juz 2 raz
<matpet> system wstal ale jest w niskiej rozdzielczosci i przegrzewa mi sie komp znowu
<matpet> normalnie laptop pracuje mi na temp do 40 stopni a jest 60+
<matpet> po aktulizacji mi sie tak stalo ;/
<mucha090> matpet: możesz jeszcze raz zainstalować sterowniki do karty graficznej?
<matpet> DaZ co to nvidi to chętnie kupie jeśli mi ja zainstalujesz w laptopie
<matpet> ok moge
<DaZ> eh, a musi po tym działać pewnie jeszcze? :f
<matpet> wypadalo by..
<matpet> @mucha090 to samo po instalacji \, ciagle niska rozdzielczosc i grzeje lapa
<mucha090> matpet: ale ty już zainstalowałeś stery? uruchomiłeś ponownie X`y?
<matpet> tak
<mucha090> wpisz w terminal glxinfo
<mucha090> lub możesz jeszcze wpisać w terminal lspci -k
<mucha090> chce wiedzieć jakich sterowników uzywa komp
<matpet> już Ci przesyłam
<matpet> jak mam to wkleić.. ?
<matpet> wklej.org widze że odpada
<mucha090> a czemu?
<mucha090> na wklej.org daj
<matpet> http://wklej.org/id/790848/
<matpet> z/w
<Mhrok> Dobry!
<mucha090> matpet: przykro mi ale musiałeś coś popierdzielić bo twój komputer nie używa sterownika fglrx tylko radeon
<mucha090> matpet w jaki sposób żeś zainstalował ten sterownik?
<Mhrok> O, widze, ze ktos tez walczy z fglrx :D
<matpet> najpierw przez ubuntu software center gdy nie chciało mi zainstalowac prosto z additional drivers
<matpet> a pozniej sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<mucha090> matpet: wypierdziel te sterowniki
<ntat> Widzieliście http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009779,title,Koniec-Mozilla-Thunderbird-czyli-ponad-20-mln-uzytkownikow-ma-problem,wid,14741573,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1ecf5
<mucha090> matpet: sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-*
<mucha090> potem zainstalujesz je na nowo
<mucha090> lub znajdź sobie jakiegoś tutka (jest ich wieeeeleee)
<mucha090> i zainstaluj wg niego
<matpet> ok to walcze
<panz> ntat, dla mnie Thunder i tak jest naj i go nie zmienie
<CookieM_> a ja zamienię na sylpheeda, podobno jest niezły
<ntat> panz, ja też go używam, zarówno na Linuksie, jak i na Windowsie. Szkoda, że się kończy...
<bjfs> nazwa artykułu o Thunderbirdzie jest bardzo tabloidowa, nikt nie zamierza postawić na TB krzyżyka; tylko na siłę chce się wcisnąć "trynd", że dedykowane klienty pocztowe są passe i każdy ma używać wersji mobile
<bjfs> bo inaczej nie jest dżezi i nie wyrwie sobie towarzysza życia ;p
<CookieM_> mnie się wydaje, że chcą wprowadzić zamęt w świecie linuxa; ale takie teksty można zaobserwować praktycznie na każdym polu: od sprawy Madzi po połowy rekinów dla płetw
<bjfs> no cóż, można to skwitować tak: sezon ogórkowy w pełni
<ziomas> jestt ktos?
<ziomas> jak zaistalowac w Ubuntu 12.04 sterowniki do katy sieciowej poniewaz mi jej nie widzi
<ziomas> odpisz ktos
<ntat> Proponuję zacząć od wpisania frazy w google: +"nazwa karty" +ubuntu
<xzz> ziomas, sterowniki są częścią jądra
<xzz> będziesz musiał prawdopodobnie załadować odpowiedni moduł
<xzz> jeżeli taki istnieje
<ziomas> znalazlem tylko to
<ziomas> Zintegrowana karta sieciowa 	10/100/1000      Chipset :Realtek 8111E
<xzz> po czym poznajesz, że nie wykrywa?
<CookieM_> testowałeś tę kartę na sesji live, od tego powinno się zaczynać
<ziomas> poniewaz jak dodaje recznie pisze never
<ziomas> tak wlasnie mam na live i zadnego polaczenia nie wykrywa chociaz jest podpiety kabel
<CookieM_> a z jakiego internetu korzystasz? xdsl, ethernet?
<ziomas> radiowka chyab xD
<CookieM_> czyli masz podpięty modem, prawdopodobnie winmodem ci dali, oszczędzając na kosztach
<ziomas> to co mam robic?
<CookieM_> bez hakerskich umiejętności chyba nie da się tego uruchomić na linuxie
<matpet> mucha090 chyba nic z tego nie bd
<matpet> uwalone sa te sterowniki
<matpet> tfu system
<mucha090> matpet: ej no
<mucha090> matpet: nie poddawaj sie
<mucha090> matpet: jak teraz zainstalowałeś te stery?
<matpet> pobrałem sterowniki ze strony producenta
<matpet> i je zainstalowalem przez terminal
<mucha090> ale to jakimś konkretnym tutorialem?
<mucha090> czy ot tak?
<matpet> sudp sh <nazwa>
<matpet> *sudo
<mucha090> matpet: to odinstaluj je i spróbuj zainstalować przez apt-get
<mucha090> ale poczekaj
<mucha090> matpet: pokaż mi wynik polecenia lspci -k
<matpet> nom
<mucha090> chce wiedzieć czy przy wpisie dot. karty graf. masz module: radeon czy fglrx
<matpet> http://wklej.org/id/790895/
<mucha090> dobra
<mucha090> plan B
<mucha090> matpet: to odinstaluj je i spróbuj zainstalować przez apt-get
<matpet> dobra powiedz mi dla pewnosci, mam zainstalowac fglrx ?
<mucha090> yyyy
<mucha090> miałeś wcześniej zainstalowany fglrx?
<matpet> nie, wywaliłem go
<mucha090> w tedy gdy się lapek nie przegrzewał
<mucha090> to jaki sterownik do karty miałeś zainstalowany?
<mucha090> jeśli ten fglrx to go zainstaluj
<mucha090> potem dla pewności uruchom ponownie system
<matpet> wtedy instalowałe, ati binary x.org z ubu center
<mucha090> to go zainstaluj i teraz:P
<matpet> heh kurcze ale te właśnie pobralem ze strony
<matpet> one sa zainstalowane
<mucha090> ale czy możesz zainstalować przez ubu center?
<matpet> w sumie nie zrobie tego przez termianl tylko przez ubu center
<matpet> zobacyzmy
<matpet> dobra wywalam wszystko
<matpet> ale juz zaczynam na drugim kompie sciagac obraz ubuntu :)
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> \o
<matpet> k***,
<matpet> ech.. teraz to narobilem
<matpet> zaznaczylem pakietu do usuniecia i zastosowalem do wszystkich lol
<matpet> prze haker ze mnie
<matpet> instaluje od nowa system :)
<matpet> dzieki za pomoc
<mucha090> np
<mucha090> :D
<ntat> Korzysta ktoś z sieci AERO2?
<matpet> czemu pytasz?
<ntat> Chciałem poznać opinie
<jacekowski> kupa ludzi
<jacekowski> bo za darmo dawali internet
<BlessJah> do kiedy będą dawali?
<BlessJah> zastanawiam się nad backupowym łączem z areo2
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<BlessJah> o ile nie mają jakichś śmiesznych zasad dot np blokowania ssh
<jacekowski> nie, ale jest wolny
<jacekowski> bo bodajze tylko 10% przepustowosci sieci maja udostepnaic za darmo
<jacekowski> a ludzie sie na to rzucili jak sepy
<jacekowski> http://aero2.pl/bdi.html
<Szatan> BlessJah: jest jedna wada czyli rozłączanie sesji co godzinę
<bjfs> stworzyli to w ramach promocji, która się kończy; choć transfer LTE będzie trwał dłużej, ale 3G ponoć krócej ;p takie tam ploty
<jacekowski> od dnia 22 grudnia 2011r. liczony jest 36 msc. okres Bezpłatnego Dostępu do Internetu
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to byl jeden z warunkow jesli chca to pasmo dostac
<BlessJah> spoko
<jacekowski> ze udostepnia iles tam % za darmo
<BlessJah> ma byc backup
<marcel20> Witam wszystkich
<Szatan> 512 kilobitów/s
<BlessJah> w domu mam 256
<marcel20> mam pytanie czy probowal ktos postawic serwer na ktorym sa dene uzytkownikow i pod serwer podpiete jest 10 komputerow ktore loguja sie do niego  na zasadzie jak jest w szkolach na windowsie
<marcel20> czyli caly porofil usera jest na serweze
<bjfs> samba?
<Szatan> kerbos?
<marcel20> znaczy serwer na ubuntu i stacje robocze tez na ubuntu beda
<jacekowski> active directory
<BlessJah> marcel20: próbował
<jacekowski> marcel20: no da sie, ale to ma spore wady
<jacekowski> marcel20: jak profile sa duze
<BlessJah> ogarnij projekt wioowszkole o wdzięcznej nazwie SRU
<marcel20> ogulnie powiedzmy user ma prawo wejsc na internet i zapisac na swoim profilu powiedzmy 100 mb
<marcel20> powiedzmy ze mam w tym momencie 4 sieci w ruznych miejscach miasta i chce postawic serwer i te 4 sieci podpiac do niego ulatwilo by mi to zycie bo mial bym wszystkow 1 miejscu bez jazdy po kilkadziesiat km
<jacekowski> marcel20: pod samba ciezko zrobic wiekszosc rzeczy
<jacekowski> marcel20: bo samba nie potrafi robic GPO
<jacekowski> marcel20: wiec profile mialbys bez ograniczen rozmiarow
<jacekowski> a to boli
<jacekowski> dwa, jakbys te sieci polaczyl
<marcel20> no niestety
<ntat> Mnie tam ciekawi to AERO2 z innego względu. Jako internet mobilny. Rzadko się zdarza, jak się gdzieś jest poza domem, żeby było WiFi w zasięgu.
<jacekowski> bo wiesz ze to by sciagalo/wysylalo to 100 MB sa kazdym razem
<ntat> Ciekawe czy na N95 by poszło to AERO2, jako modem
<jacekowski> jak sie user loguje i wylogowywuje
<jacekowski> ntat: powinno
<jacekowski> n95 potrafi praktycznie kazde mozliwe kombinacje
<jacekowski> rap3g w n95 to w zasadzie potrafi wszystko
<marcel20> wiem dysponuje laczami min 20MB a w kazdym miejscu jest od 2 do 4 stanowisk
<jacekowski> marcel20: no to wyobraz sobie ze z rana masz 400MB do przepchania po takim laczu
<ntat> Jak tak, to kwestia ok. 27 PLN i jest Internet:)
<jacekowski> marcel20: i jaki upload?
<jacekowski> to pewnie jakis adsl
<jacekowski> wiec wylogowanie by zajelo kilka godzin
<BlessJah> marcel20: moze byc za malo, lepiej trzymac kopie 1:1 w tych sieciach
<marcel20> sa to lacza synchroniczne w obie strony tyle samo
<jacekowski> a zalogowanie jakies 5 minut
<jacekowski> minimum
<BlessJah> po zakonczeniu sesji w jednej, pchasz na trzy pozostale
<jacekowski> nikt nie robi AD w ten sposob
<marcel20> rownie dobrze moglo by to wygladac jak logowanie do pulpitu zdalnego
<marcel20> czyli wszystko jest po stronie serwera
<BlessJah> to będą 4 odzzielne AD
<marcel20> ewentualnie moge sie ograniczyc do np 10mb
<marcel20> zawsze urzytkownik moze sobie pendriwa przyniesc jak chce sobie cos sciagac
<ntat> http://technologie.gazeta.pl/internet/1,104530,11527105,Aero2___Internet_za_darmo_dla_kazdego__Jak_z_niego.html
<ntat> jacekowski, co to jest rap3g?
<jacekowski> procesor
<jacekowski> w n95
<jacekowski> i modem jednoczesnie
<ntat> Na stronie jest napisane że musi obsługiwać częstotliwość (HSPA+) 900 MHz
<ntat> jacekowski, N95 raczej tego nie ruszy
<matpet> ha wreszcie system stoi
<jacekowski> n95 wlasnie umie hspa na 900mhz
<ntat> jacekowski, chyba, że hspa to EGSM: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N95
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> egsm to edge
<jacekowski> 2.5G
<ntat> No to nie ma tam takiej częstotliwości w opisie telefonu
<matpet> 2.4G jeśli już
<jacekowski> 2.5G
<jacekowski> od generacji
<jacekowski> nie od Giga
<matpet> a to przepraszma
<jacekowski> a poza tym, nawet jakby bylo od Giga
<jacekowski> to jest to 2.45GHz
<jacekowski> ktore zaokragla sie do 2.5G wedlug wszelkich zasad
<matpet> jacekowski nie musisz tłumaczyć jak dziecku
<ntat> ponoć aero2 można odbierać na kartach Plusa (abonament i prepaid)
<ntat> http://komorkomania.pl/2011/11/28/do-aero2-mozna-sie-logowac-kartami-plusa-i-mvno
<ntat> Ja niestety albo jestem poza zasięgiem albo N95 nie "widzi" tej sieci albo jedno i drugie;)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wiem według jakich zasad zaokrąglasz
<BlessJah> jest reguła, że x5 zaokrągla się do najbliższej parzystej
<BlessJah> czyli 2,4 w tym przypadku
<Ashiren> huh
<jacekowski> nie, 0-4 do nizszej i 5-9 do wyzszej
<jacekowski> i taka jest zasada
<matpet> kurde zainstalowane ubuntu 12.04 od nowa
<matpet> i znouw mi sie laptop grzeje
<matpet> mam zaisntalowane sterowniki do grafiki i do procesora
<matpet> *zarządzenie energią procesora
<matpet> akutalna temp to 53 stopnie powinna być max 45 w spoczynku
<BlessJah> laptop? 53?
<BlessJah> nie, 53 to normalna tempteratura
<BlessJah> jak bez obciążania przekroczy 60 to możesz się zastanawiać a przy 70 martwić
<matpet> normalnie pracuje mi na 45
<matpet> serio
<matpet> tak laptop
<matpet> zainstalowałem sterowniki przed centrum oprogramowania i pusicłem aktualizacje
<czester> O. Jednak ktoś tu jest ;-)
<matpet> po tym temp w spoczynku spadła do 42 stopni, a jak uruchomiłem kompa to stery od grafy padły
<czester> matpet: Laptop ma 50°C i się martwisz?:D
<czester> Ja powinienem srać w gacie...
<czester> Mam 62°C i nic nie robię ;-)
<BlessJah> czester :D
<matpet> ajj kurde nie o to chodzi, skoro normalnie pracuje mi przy temp 42 to teraz jest coś nie tak skoro mam teraz temp 56
<czester> Może coś rzęzi w tle
<czester> Nie płacz. Jest dobrze.
<czester> Mój w stresie robi pod 90°C i śmiga.
<matpet> rozumiem że może dla was to nic poważnego ale trzymajcie sobie takiego lapa na kolanach, grzeje jak ***
<czester> To co to za gówno?:D
<czester> 50°C w na procku to nic. Pewnie Ci dmucha w kolana.
<czester> Pewnie jakaś Toshiba.
<czester> Albo Acer.
<matpet> ohh i już sie zaczyna wychwalanie :)
<czester> Jakie wychwalanie?
<matpet> tak acer a drugi soniak
<matpet> ironia man..
<czester> Mnie laptop w kolana przy 80°C nie parzy.
<matpet> to sie ciesze
<matpet> ech tak czy siad 12.04 dało mi popalić ;/
<matpet> ciagle sie z modemem nie moge uporać;/
 * Matan ma kawałek deski pod lapkiem co by się nie zapocił
<matpet> :)
<matpet> deska ma właściwości chłodzące ?
<BlessJah> termoizolacyjne
<BlessJah> też to stosuję
<matpet> hellyeah
<matpet> a podstawka pod laptopa też ma takie właściowści ?
<Matan> matpet: jak zakrywasz wszelkie otwory którymi lapek ci zasysa powietrze to się dziwisz że się grzeje?
<Matan> kładziesz na czymś płaskim i lekkim, pod lapkiem jest prześwit jaki powinien być a ty nadal możesz to trzymać na kolanach
<Voldenet> ja tam wolę duży wiatrak pod laptopem kłaść
<Voldenet> jak się dobrze położy, to laptop i schłodzony i lewituje
<Matan> Voldenet: taki z ikei :D
<Voldenet> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞
<matpet> :) a fajki Ci jeszcze nie wciągnał .. ?
<matpet> to może być 2 f-cja takiego wiatraka
<matpet> żonka wyjeżdża na wakacje to wiatraczek ją zastąpi :)
<Matan> ktoś się bawił Pidginem dodając swoje  emotikony? ale by nie były w postaci obrazków lecz tekstu (chciałbym sobie przygotować kilka wyszukanych pod rękę)
<DaZ> lolco
<Matan> hmm... źle to może określiłem...
<Matan> nie chcę dawać obrazków do swoich emotikon (tzn powiedzmy, że w emotikonach chcę ټ i taki też chcę mieć symbol w uśmieszkach)
<xz> https://twitter.com/Xabber_XMPP/status/224112327660806144
<xz> kto ma konto na twitterze, prosiłbym o follow
<xz> to jest najlepszy klient jabbera na androida
<xz> gdyby zmienili swoją licencję na gpl, byłaby to ogromna korzyść dla społeczności
<czester> Gdzie ta korzyść?
<czester> Niedoruchane oprogramowanie?;-)
<czester> Wolę zapłacić 40zł za program
<czester> Przynajmniej wiem, że ktoś się stara bo zarabia.
<Voldenet> ^ dokładnie
<Voldenet> gpl to rak
<ftpd> Won spamerze.
<ftpd> Na wszystkich kanałach namawia ludzi do lajkowania :(
<czester> Siema Bartuś ;)
<Diabelko> haaaaj
<ftpd> Siema Sebciu.
<czester> Jeszcze tu przesiadujesz?;-)
<ftpd> Oczywiście.
<czester> Ech, jutro na 7...
<czester> :S
<Diabelko> jak to dobrze mieć wakacje
<ftpd> Ja na 10.
<ftpd> A we wtorek się zamierzam spóźnić, bo mi przychodzi Pan Internet.
<czester> Ale ja przynajmniej wcześniej wyjdę;-)
<ftpd> Ja też :P
<czester> Dooobra, nie gadam z Tobą ;-P
<jacekowski> szczerze mowiac, jesli chodzi o jabbera, to widzialem zeby to dzialalo dobrze tylko na jednym telefonie
<jacekowski> N900
<jacekowski> tam bylo to pieknie zintegrowane
<jacekowski> a w ogole, curiosity laduje za 3 tygodnie
<czester> BeeJive jest fajne.
<jacekowski> czester: xabber jest darmowy
<ftpd> Mi się klient gtalka w androidzie podoba. Znaczy, hmm. Działa.
<ftpd> Bo to... po prostu klient gtalka?
<jacekowski> no
<czester> ftpd: No tak.
<ftpd> jacekowski: ej, działa Ci google currents?
<jacekowski> ftpd: na n900 jabber tak dzialal
<jacekowski> ftpd: po prostu dzialal, nie wpierdalal baterii
<czester> Ja mam na mobilnych urządzeniach BeeJive. Zapłaciłem za niego ale było warto.
<jacekowski> ftpd: i integrowal sie z systemem
<jacekowski> ftpd: dziala
<ftpd> A to dziwne. Mi caly czas wisi na 'singing in'
<ftpd> Może po stronie google apps coś muszę włączyć.
<jacekowski> ni
<jacekowski> samo dziauauo
<ftpd> No to mi nie działa
<jacekowski> a mi dziaua
<ftpd> masz 4.1.1?
<jacekowski> 4.1
<jacekowski> skad masz 4.1.1?
<ftpd> Podobno OTA jest
<ftpd> Ja mam 4.1 tez
<jacekowski> mi nie zaproponowalo
<jacekowski> pewnie jak masz prosto od googla to jest
<ftpd> 01:54:06 |    antoszka @ | ftpd: Jest już normalny OTA z IMM76I do 4.1.1, więc sobie zapuściłem.
<ftpd> Z 4.0.4
<jacekowski> a
<czester> O kurde!
<czester> Gdzie antoszka siedzi?:D
<jacekowski> pewnie gejtu-pl
<jacekowski> ftpd: hmmmmmm
<jacekowski> ftpd: no ja mam 4.1 i nie proponuje
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale mi z t-mobile nawet 4.0.4 nie przyslali
<jacekowski> ftpd: tylko 4.0.2 mam najnowsze jakie t-mobile mi proponowalo
<ftpd> Ja w sumie chyba sobie zaraz kliknę back to 4.0.4 stock i OTA
<czester> A co Ci miało proponować?:D
<czester> O matko
<czester> Były komputery, a teraz telefony
<czester> Czekam na gentoo na androidzie.
<czester> ftpd: Ten zegarek jak Ci działa?
<ftpd> czester: Bardzo dobrze. jacekowski mi go właśnie polecił.
<czester> ^_^
<jacekowski> < czester> jak jacekowski polecil to musi byc do dupy
<czester> Nic takiego nie napisałem
<jacekowski> ale chciales
<czester> Ja bym chętnie przygarnął taki, który mierzy tętno i gada z Endomondo
<jacekowski> czester: chronos
<jacekowski> czester: z paskiem
<jacekowski> czester: ale ten z jakims blututowym paskiem pewnie tez pogada
<jacekowski> http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/EZ430-Chronos
<jacekowski> ten
<czester> :-)
<czester> Zbyt ogólnie ;-)
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> ftpd: hmm, to update male jest i mozna chyba z CWMa zapodac prosto
<jacekowski> zaraz sprawdze
<jacekowski> o ty popacz, cos mi gdzies CWMa wywalilo
<jacekowski> ftpd: o, poszlo chyba po prostu przez CWM
<jacekowski> ftpd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1764536
<jacekowski> ftpd: zipy z tej strony
<jacekowski> ftpd: i ladujesz CWMem i sie updatuje
<jacekowski> troche trwa
<czester> Idę sobie pograć na gitarze.
<jacekowski> ftpd: i od razu przed rebootem sobie zaaplikuj supersu zipa jeszcze raz
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie mam roota, nie potrzebuje do niczego.
<Matan> lololololol... podwykonazcy Nokii wstrzymali produkcję serii Lumia :D
<Matan> i słowa się spełniają
<Matan> a mogli zostać przy MeeGo...
<jacekowski> link
<ftpd> jacekowski: O, zdechl mi watch. Taki totalny freeze.
<ftpd> jacekowski: nawet led nie dziala. Pomysly?
<jacekowski> ftpd: fetpro
<jacekowski> ftpd: i zrebootuj
<ftpd> "fetpro"?
<jacekowski> ftpd: no program do programowania
<ftpd> A to skąd ja mam mieć coś takiego?
<jacekowski> a jak uaktualniales?
<jacekowski> http://www.elprotronic.com/files/FET-Pro430-Lite-Setup.zip
<ftpd> Yyy... jakim gownem pod windows
<jacekowski> ten program programuje te procki
<jacekowski> i moze go zrestartowac
<Szatan> czester: grywasz Kata?
<jacekowski> a jak nie zadziala, to pozostaje czekac az bateria zdechnie
<jacekowski> Matan: masz jakies linki
<ftpd> jacekowski: No, mam to fetpro. I co?
<jacekowski> ftpd: podlacz usb
<jacekowski> i zegarek
<ftpd> jacekowski: pomoglo, dzieki
<ftpd> Mialem problem z przekazaniem device do wirtualboksa.
<jacekowski> pod linuxa tez jest jakis soft
<ftpd> A co mnie linuks?
<ftpd> Nie jestem dziwny, nie mam linuksa na desktopie :P
<jacekowski> no to vb do czego
<ftpd> Co do czego?
<ftpd> Mam windowsa w vb.
<jacekowski> no a co masz natywnie?
<ftpd> OSX, oczywiście.
<jacekowski> nie mow ze OSX bo to nie OS tylko popierdolka
<ftpd> Gówno wiesz ;-)
<czester> lol
<czester> Szatan: Nie umiałbym.
<czester> Poza tym nie będę katował rodziny i sąsiadów.
<czester> Umiem kilka akordów
<mucha090> ftpd: a czy mógłbyś podać stronke z gotowym osx na pc?
<czester> mucha090: Po co?
<mucha090> bo kiedyś instalowałem z leohazard
<ftpd> mucha090: OSX mmożnainstalować tylko na sprzęcie Apple. Tak mówi licencja.
<jacekowski> o wlasnie musze se tego osx w vb w koncu zainstalowac
<ftpd> ;-)
<czester> ftpd: I można wirtualizować.
<mucha090> czester: hmmm... zastanówmy się.... np po to aby sobie go przetestować
<ftpd> mucha090: Kup maka.
<czester> ftpd: Ale tylko na Parallels
<Damn3d_> Ma ktos konto na chomikuj?
<Damn3d_> spodobal mi sie jeden odcinek Trudnych Spraw
<Damn3d_> A tylko tam jest
<jacekowski> zaloz konto
<jacekowski> albo bugmenot uzyj
 * Szatan posiada
<Damn3d_> jacekowski One są platne
<Damn3d_> tj na darmowym masz limit 50 MB na plik
<Damn3d_> A to wazy 154 MB
<Damn3d_> Szatan, nie chcesz mi sciagnac?
<czester> lol
<Damn3d_> http://chomikuj.pl/wszystkoRMVB/*e2*98*bcSeriale+RMVB*e2*98*bc/Trudne+Sprawy/Trudne+Sprawy+-+Odcinek+39,1582231497.rmvb
<czester> To o tym się tu gada?:D
<jacekowski> placic po to zeby ogladac pirackie filmy/seriale?
<jacekowski> kogos ostro pogielo
<czester> ftpd: Chyba lubisz czasem wejść do intelektualnego brodzika;-)
<Damn3d_> jacekowski to jest cos w stylu rapidshare bardziej
<Damn3d_> tj hosting
<Szatan> Damn3d_: no dobra zaraz na vnc wejdę :P
<jacekowski> taaaaa
<czester> Trudne sprawy...
<czester> Buahahahaha
<jacekowski> 99% tresci tam jest nielegalna
<Damn3d_> przynajmniej oficjalnie
<Damn3d_> :
<Damn3d_> No wiem
<Szatan> Damn3d_: na ipli możesz obejrzeć za free
<Szatan> i legalnie
<Damn3d_> zaraz sprawdze
<Damn3d_> Szatan nie ma tego odcinka
<Damn3d_> od 171 sie zaczynaja
<Damn3d_> a mi bardzo na nim zalezy
<Szatan> Damn3d_: czekaj, zaraz zarzucę do dl'nięcia
<Damn3d_> ok
<czester> Nie będę wyśmiewał, nie będę...
 * czester grins
<Szatan> czester: eh, wystarczy że odpalisz MTV or VIVĘ tam też szajs leci
<czester> Nie oglądam TV.
<Damn3d_> ja ogladam same wartosciowe seriale na poziomie
<Damn3d_> tj Trudne Sprawy, Pamietniki z wakacji, Dlaczego ja, Sedzia Anna Maria Wesolowska etc
<Szatan> eh, ja Discovery Channel, Animal Planet i National Geo ;P
<Szatan> i BBC
<Szatan> ale jak coś ciekawego puszczają
<Szatan> Damn3d_: /query
<lisu> re
<Quintasan> rw
<lisu> jacekowski: mozna prv 2 słowa?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> tylko jakies okienko zamkne
<inzaghi89> ohh... x-chat wdk zmienił nazwę na hexchat
<matpet> pytanie za 100 punktów, włączam ubuntu 12.04 i pojawia mi się ekran z tapeta pulpitu. unity nie ma...
<matpet> co sie moglo stac i co zrobic?
<moder> witam zna się ktoś dobrze na xorgu ?
<matpet> heh next one :)
<matpet> co sie zadziało?
<gjm> \o
<JanoHan> cześć Panie i Panowie, słyszał ktoś z Was może o problemach z odtwarzaniem wideo HD jak i YouTube HD? mówię o szarpaniu wideo, poziome paski, jakby brakowało VSync
<gjm> Nie, przynajmniej ja
<jacekowski> JanoHan: flash
<jacekowski> JanoHan: pod linuxem srednio dziala
<jacekowski> JanoHan: lepiej uzyj html5
<gjm> Czy "wideo HD" to też flash?
<jacekowski> to h264
<jacekowski> ale dekodowane przez flasha
<JanoHan> w jaki sposób moge odtworzyć film z Youtune w html5 zamiast we flashu?
<czester> Niestety, części filmów nie obejrzysz.
<czester> Te, które miały mieć reklamy nie działają w html5
<jacekowski> youtube.com/html5
<JanoHan> czy ja doczekam czasów kiedy zainstaluje się linuksa i będzie on realną alternatywa dla Windy? taką out of the box?!
<jacekowski> nie
<czester> JanoHan: Nie :D
<czester> AHahahaha
<jacekowski> co najwyzej stanie sie to co sie dzieje obecnie z iOS i androidem
<jacekowski> zupelnie inne systemy
<jacekowski> ktore wiele wspolnego nie maja
<matpet> właśnie, zadałem sobie to samo pytanie meczac sie z ubuntu
<jacekowski> dlatego ja mam win7
<gjm> Mi tam wszystko działa :)
<matpet> chłopaki kurde chyba mam problem, nie moge nic w ogole zrobić na systemie po uruchomieniu, unity sie nie zaladowalo jest sam pulpit
<matpet> żadne skroty nie dzialaja
<JanoHan> pulpit i irc :P
<matpet> nawet terminal nie wiem jak otworzyć..
<JanoHan> bawiłeś sie w instalowanie gnoma ?
<JanoHan> czy wyłączałeś unity?
<matpet> dodałem ustawienia w compizie
<czester> lol
<czester> :D
<czester> Cóż za bezproblemowy system ;-)
<matpet> a ja tak optymistycznie podszedlem do tego, dzis od nowa go postawilem
<JanoHan> masz na dual boocie?
<matpet> a dokładnie zrobiłem http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-12-04-unity-wylaczenie-automatycznego-ukrywania-globalnego-menu/
<matpet> tak
<JanoHan> byłem właśnie na pewnym kanale gdzie gość starał sie mi wmówić, że wszystkie moje problemy z linuxem są przez dual boot
<JanoHan> i że powinienem mieć tylko linuksa
<czester> LOL
<czester> JanoHan: Wiesz jaka część komputera najczęściej zawodzi?
<Diabelko> user
<Diabelko> pebkac
<matpet> aha.. to fajnie ale ja na razie chce siew skupić na postawieniu systemu na nobi
<czester> Ta część między krzesłem a klawiaturą.
<matpet> sie nacieszylem sprawnym systemem dokladnie 3 i 26 minut...
<Diabelko> windows jest fajniejszy
<Diabelko> używaj go
<matpet> ok dzieki za porade
<matpet> a teraz moze mi ktos pomoc ?
<matpet> yeah
<JanoHan> możesz kliknac prawym na pulpicie?
<matpet> moge...
<JanoHan> masz otworz w terminalu?
<JanoHan> jak nie to utworz nowy folder
<JanoHan> przynajmniej bedziesz mial dostep do plikow
<matpet> heh
<matpet> otworz w terminalu nie mam
<JanoHan> bylo jeszcze w 11.10 chyba ..
<JanoHan> nowy folder
<JanoHan> na nim jak klikniesz prawym tez nie masz otworz w terminalu?
<matpet> nie O.o
<Diabelko> JanoHan: chyba dopiero jak utworzy się plik, a nie katalog
<matpet> japitolr jest tylko otwoz w - inny prob\gram wynieram to ale z listy programow nie ma tam termianal...
<JanoHan> a możesz tak jak Diabelko mowi jakis plik utworzyc?
<JanoHan> koniec końców otwierając folder masz dostęp do systemu plików
<matpet> tez utowrzylem
<matpet> i te same opcje
<JanoHan> albo inaczej, probowałeś może sie wylogować i zalogować w Unity 2D?
<matpet> hmm.. porobuej
<matpet> to samo O.o
<Diabelko> matpet: ctrl+alt+f1 (f7 to jest graficzny tryb)
<Diabelko> matpet: login + hasło
<Diabelko> potem piszesz: "sudo su"
<JanoHan> albo chociaz f5
<czester> To prawie tak jakbyście wsadzili mu łeb do kibla...
<Diabelko> czester: a co ja poradzę, że Unity jest fatalnie zrobione
<Diabelko> ewentualnie wpisz po prostu sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<JanoHan> sudo su chyba nie zadziala na ubuntu
<Diabelko> JanoHan: zadziała
<czester> Zadziała
<czester> Nawet na OS X działa
<JanoHan> ok zwracam honor ;)
<Diabelko> czester: zbieram się do OS X, ale za cholerę nie widzę sensu tego na normalnym PC mieć:D
<JanoHan> a moze jakies compiz-restore-default? jest takie cos?
<czester> Diabelko: Dlatego kupiłem Maca.
<JanoHan> albo reinstall compiz
<JanoHan> ja probowalem na PC OSX'a.. i.. zostaje na W7 ;)
<Diabelko> ja mam komputer stacjonarny do grania, dlatego i tak nie mam na nim żadnego Linuksa ;)
<czester> Ja mam od tego Xbox ;p
<czester> I tak nie mam czasu grać
<matpet> diabelko dobra mam
<Diabelko> matpet: to spróbuj się wylogować graficznie i zalogować na pulpicie gnome
<Diabelko> bo z unity po prostu nie można mieć compiza
<Diabelko> a z gnome3 chyba już tak
<matpet> gnome-shell nie pykło
<matpet> wyskoczyły błędy;/
<Diabelko> ciekawe
<Diabelko> matpet: poza tym po co Ci compiz?
<matpet> według tego poradnika robiłem wieć wiesz..
<Diabelko> od dawna wszystkie DE obsługują wiele pulpitów, wygodne rozmieszczanie okien i tego typu
<matpet> o teraz poszło
<matpet> nie połączył się z netem i dlatego
<matpet> kurde jeszcze nigdy tyle problemow nie mialem z ubuntu
<czester> ^_^
<czester> Po co Ci ten linux?
<matpet> a Tobie po co ?
<matpet> Diabelko nic z tego..
<matpet> nie smiga
<czester> No mi po nic więc go nie mam :D
<matpet> a co na win siedzisz?
<czester> Mac OS.
<matpet> na kanale ubuntu ?
<czester> O kurwa, nie wolno? Nie wiedziałem, przepraszam... Już wychodzę...
<czester> :(
<matpet> ale czemu tak reagujesz?
<Ashiren> a rodzice wiedza?
<matpet> ktos Ci broni ?
<czester> Ashiren: Nie. Kryję się z tym przed nimi ;-)
<czester> wiki sarkazm
<czester> ;-)
<czester> matpet: Jaja sobie robię.
<matpet> a mi sie przykro zrobiło :)
<czester> matpet: Miałem kiedyś ubuntu i byłem smutnym człowiekiem.
<matpet> kurde no loguje sie w unity 2d i to samo WTF?!
<Diabelko> czester: ja z jednej strony mam po prostu taką chęć na kupienie i naprawdę podziwiam wszystkie produkty apple po kolei, a z drugiej strony uderzają mnie po prostu nogą po twarzy swoimi zagraniami rynkowymi i ceną
<czester> No cena nie jest mała.
<czester> Ale nie żałuję ani złotówki
<matpet> no nie dziwie sie :)
<matpet> macie jeszcze jakis pomysl zeby to ustrojstwo zadzialalo ?
<jacekowski> czester: ty masz makbuka czy imaka?
<matpet> shit, mialem walczyc z podlaczeniem modemu bo ofc tez nie smiga a tu kuzwa walcze zeby w ogole system dziala
<matpet> gowno...
<czester> jacekowski: MBP13"
<Diabelko> czester: moje marzenie :D
<Diabelko> ewentualnie ThinkPad 13" i po prostu Gentoo
<jacekowski> paczalem po laptopach ale te 13" mnie odrzuca
<Ashiren> gentoo? ;c
<jacekowski> bo potrzebuje cos nowego bo moj obecny zaczyna zdychac
<Diabelko> jacekowski: wybór jest taki jak zawsze: crap vs thinkpad vs mbp
<jacekowski> a bo ja wiem
<jacekowski> firmowego HP mam i zadowolony jestem
<jacekowski> a swojego mam ASUSa i tez dziala
<jacekowski> 4 lata juz
<matpet> pier** format ..
<jacekowski> i przez te 4 lata przerobil srednio 18h dziennie
<matpet> ile dales jacekowski za sprzet
<matpet> ?
<jacekowski> nie pamieam
<jacekowski> kolo £400
<jacekowski> za asusa
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ja też mam teraz ASUSa, poprzednio Acera i po prostu wiem, że na Dellach Latitude albo ThinkPadach wyszedłbym lepiej
<jacekowski> Diabelko: mialem firmowe delle
<jacekowski> Diabelko: rozne
<Diabelko> bo bym po prostu nie wymienił drugi raz, bo bym nie wyrobił cenowo
<jacekowski> Diabelko: nigdy wiecej
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ja za to jestem HP hater
<jacekowski> Diabelko: sprzet della jest niesamowicie gowniany
<jacekowski> i drogi
<Diabelko> bo ja wiem...
<jacekowski> laptop po £1500
<jacekowski> firma kupila 10
<Diabelko> wat
<jacekowski> ta, ATG630
<jacekowski> niby wszystkoodporny
<jacekowski> 2 nie dzialaly od razu
<jacekowski> nawet sie nie odpalily
<jacekowski> z calej paczki 10 laptopow tylko 2 dzialaly rok bez problemu
<jacekowski> 2 lata nie wytrzymal zaden
<jacekowski> bo ekrany sie rozciekly
<jacekowski> bo tam jest jakas warstwa szkla dodatkowa i zelu pomiedzy
<jacekowski> i zel zaczal wyciekac
<Diabelko> dziwna sprawa, dużo pracowałem z dellami i po prostu żaden mi nie przyniósł absolutnie żadnego problemu
<Diabelko> co innego acer w którym dysk padł i na gwarancji odmówili wymiany, bo upadł niby laptop
<Diabelko> nawet nie zdążyłem się odwołać raz, bo koniec gwarancji był i zostałem z laptopem bez dysku na kilka dni
<jacekowski> gwarancja sie przedluza o okres pobytu w serwisie
<jacekowski> niezaleznie od tego co powiedza
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ale nie podróży
<Diabelko> afair Acer wysyła do Czech albo innej Słowacji
<Diabelko> więc czas nie jest z dnia na dzień też niestety
<jacekowski> nie, od momentu kiedy ci zabiora
<jacekowski> do momentu kiedy dostajesz spowrotem
<Diabelko> jacekowski: erm, nie
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> takie jest prawo
<Diabelko> o czas pobytu w serwisie tylko i wyłącznie, chyba że odbierze kurier wysłany przez nich, a nie na ich koszt
<matpet> no neistety chociaz jezeli chodzi o serwis to szybciej schodzi wyslanie sprzetu do slowacji i  tam naprawa niz naprawa w polsce
<matpet> ja aparat mialem po tygodniu przyslany
<jacekowski> jesli sam wysylasz to twoj problem
<matpet> a za drugim razem wyrobili sie w 5 dni
<jacekowski> ale jesli oni mieli wplyw na transport to ich problem
<jacekowski> ja mam serwis asusa u mnie w miescie
<jacekowski> wiec jakby sie popsulo to moge sam zaniesc
<jacekowski> ale jesli chodzi o laptopy
<jacekowski> thinkpady to nie to samo co kiedys
<jacekowski> teraz to juz nie jest IBM i jest to takie samo gowno jak kazdy inny laptop
<jacekowski> delle maja ta zalete ze gwarancje maja znacznie lepsza/szybsza ale te laptopy padaja znacznie czesciej
<jacekowski> i sa ogolnie drozsze
<Diabelko> jacekowski: nie do końca takie samo gówno, bo obudowa dalej jest ta sama i dalej niezniszczalna
<jacekowski> a makbuki, drogie
<Diabelko> delle droższe od thinkpadów?
<jacekowski> nie, delle drozsze od innych laptopow
<jacekowski> ale makbuki
<jacekowski> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/apple-macbook-pro-md103b-a-15-laptop-13730047-pdt.html
<jacekowski> takiego patrzalem
<jacekowski> ale $
<jacekowski> £1500 za laptopa nie dam
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza, ze sprzetowo jest tak na prawde gowniany
<jacekowski> asus o porownywalnych parametrach to £500
<jacekowski> nawet jakby mial pasc po roku czy 2
<jacekowski> to za cene makbuka kupie 3 asusy
<jacekowski> i mi starczy na 6 lat minimum
<czester> I gówno nie działa nijak jak ten zacofany technologicznie macbook
<matpet> echh co mi odbilo zeby uzywac ubuntu..
<ftpd> matpet: Na desktopie?
<matpet> laptop
<ftpd> No no, to samo.
<ftpd> Fakt, odbiło Ci.
<ftpd> ;-)
<matpet> niby programowanie ale ku*** na windowsie tez mozna nie ?
<matpet> prawda da sie?
<ftpd> Da się.
<matpet> juz kurna 2 x dzis stawiam system
<ftpd> Postaw Archa.
<ftpd> ;-)
<matpet> mówisz lepszy ?
<ftpd> Nie no. Linux to Linux.
<ftpd> Tyle, że jakbym miał stawiać binarną dystrybucję, postawiłbym Archa, bo stawia się go od zera. Wolę doinstalować potrzebne mi rzeczy, niż siedzieć i wywalać te zbędne.
<ftpd> Typu Gnome itp.
<jacekowski> debiana tez mozna
<ftpd> Można.
<matpet> zastanawiam sie nad debianem
<ftpd> Dobra, mam stockowe 4.1.1.
<jacekowski> ja tez
<jacekowski> mam 4.1.1
<jacekowski> nie widze duzej roznicy
<matpet> ale chyba zrobie tak ze na virtualbox'ie postawie OS X i zobacze jak to śmiga
<ftpd> matpet: W teorii Ci nie wolno.
<matpet> hmm... masz racje
<ftpd> Chociaż sam nie wiem.
<matpet> w teori rowniez nie wolno uzywac mi xp na tym kompie
<wqq> co Ci nie pasuje w ubuntu?
<matpet> a nie sorry, jest zarejestrowany (uczelnia daje free microshit)
<matpet> albo wroce do 10.04
<ftpd> Ja nie wiem. Softu akurat nie piracę.
<matpet> a to pozazdroscic:) nie stac mnie na autocada czy tez altiuma i inne...
<ftpd> Ja nie uzywam.
<matpet> czyzbym sie wygadal? ale mam dlugi jezyk
<matpet> no a ja musze
<ftpd> W sumie z płatnego softu mam tylko 1Password.
<ftpd> Na którego mam licencję.
<matpet> a co to ? ^^
<ftpd> A, no i Office. Też mam licencję, od firmy.
<ftpd> Soft do generowania/przechowywania haseł. Mam do każdego serwisu inne, dwunastoznakowe popieprzone hasło. Pamiętam tylko dwa - do Googla i Dropboksa (bo w Dropboksie przechowuję datafile 1Password).
<ftpd> (A google mi potrzebne, żeby odpalić play store na telefonie i zassać 1Password.)
<Ashiren> nie lepiej keepass?
<matpet> o tez musze o tym pomyslec do ubuntu i win bo juz mi sie chrzani all
<ftpd> Ashiren: Keepass umie się tylko z Windowsem.
<Ashiren> ftpd: na linuksa tez jest
<ftpd> Ashiren: A licencję na 1Password for Mac dostałem za darmo (mieli free giveaway).
<ftpd> Ashiren: Nie mam Linuksa.
<ftpd> Mam na serwerze Ubuntu.
<Ashiren> keepassx
<matpet> hmm... jak myslicie instalowanie pirackiego keepas'a to strzał w stopy?:)
<ftpd> Keepass jest darmowy.
<Ashiren> open source even
<matpet> n oto byl strzal w stopy;p
<ftpd> To jak go 'pirackiego'?
<Ashiren> a 1password jest open source?
<ftpd> Nope.
<Ashiren> jak nie, to skad wiesz czy nie umiescili tak backdoora jakiegos
<ftpd> https://agilebits.com/onepassword
<matpet> to 1password piracki to nie strzal w stopy?;p
<ftpd> Z nikąd.
<ftpd> Takie ze mnie ufne stworzenie.
<ftpd> Tylko jeszcze szkoda, że 1password dziala tylko w przeglądarkach.
<matpet> aha
<matpet> spadam cya
<BlessJah> wtf?
<bastetmilo> No. I skończyła się właśnie nieoficjalna część nieoficjalnego zlotu :) (tym razem w Jaworze)
<ftpd> Co to Jawor?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: dużo osób było?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: takie miasto.
<ftpd> Y. Miało być we Wro.
<bastetmilo> zaczelismy od 8
<bastetmilo> ftpd: wczoraj było we Wrocławiu.
<bastetmilo> dziś Wrocław przyjechał do Jawora
<bastetmilo> na zakonczenie :)
<ftpd> Mhm.
<bastetmilo> No. Chyba następny nieofocjalny mini zlot będzie w Szwajcarii.
<ftpd> Kaszubskiej?
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<ftpd> o innej nie znam.
<ftpd> s/o/To/
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to poznaj http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szwajcaria :)
<ftpd> Hmm. Na tak oczywiste rozwiązanie nie wpadłem.
<ftpd> A czemu akurat tam?
<bastetmilo> A czemu nie?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Kto byl?
<bastetmilo> mua + Kifka + pan i pani, którzy tu bywali, ale nie chcieli mi powiedzieć swoich nicków :)
<ftpd> Znaczy qermit z żoną?
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> wczoraj jeszcze był qermit z żoną, bjfs
<bastetmilo> i sasetka (o ile dobrze pamietam)
<ftpd> Nic mi nie mówi sasetka.
<bastetmilo> mnie tez nie
<ftpd> Foty macie?
<ftpd> Znaczy zjazdu at all, nie że sasetki.
<bastetmilo> Mamy
<ftpd> Poka.
<bastetmilo> znaczy, Kifka ma.
<bastetmilo> Jak wywoła to pokaze.
<ftpd> Wywoła?
<ftpd> OMG.
<ftpd> W XXI wieku?
<bastetmilo> Z rawów.
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> :P
<bastetmilo> ale to dopiero za tydzien beda
<ftpd> To to aż taki problem jest?
<ftpd> Dobrze, że ja robię fotki telefonem.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> nie. Ale Kifka wroci do domu dopiero za tydzien.
<bastetmilo> chyba ze szybciej wrzuci te z małpki, ale nie wiem czy bedzie miała czas.
<ftpd> A gdzie chlaliście?
<bastetmilo> wczoraj? Nigdzie.
<bastetmilo> Dziś w Ratuszowej.
<ftpd> Jak to nigdzie?
<bastetmilo> tzn. nie wiem gdzie bjfs pił piwo :)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a co? Sama miałam pić?
<ftpd> No w sumie. Jakbym dał radę, pilibyśmy!
<bastetmilo> jak wszyscy się zmyli przed 19.00
<ftpd> Lol.
<bastetmilo> dobranoc o/
<dagonix> co tam ?
<BlessJah> o jedną spację za dużo
<ftpd> gjm: Tamuzin alert.
<dagonix> gjm to największa krwa
<dagonix> ircowa
<dagonix> ty jesteś mniejszą
<dagonix> nachalne te krwy i natrętne
<dagonix> ftpd krwo
<dagonix> słyszysz mnie ?
<dagonix> w dpe jpany zgredzie
<ftpd> Nie, wybacz. Nie mam uszu.
<ftpd> jacekowski: A w ogóle, nie wywala Ci się apk od metawatcha na 4.1? Bo mi namiętnie tak (rm14). Jeśli nie, której używasz?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-08
<Drathir> CookieM: unity raczej...
<CookieM> aha, ja tam unity lubię
<CookieM> te kwadraty takie pociągające są
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> btw dobrze, zeby qt i gtka przeinstalowala, ale najlepiej jak nowy system od nowa postawic...
<Drathir> w ubu i debianie trzeba uwazac z usuwaniem, bo czasem jak sie zainstaluje cos i sie bedzie chcialo usunac to pol systemy do usuniecia potrafi zaznaczyc....
<Voldenet> Tak, rób tak jak mówię.
<CookieM> obey the lollipop
<Voldenet> Kiedyś nie rozumiałem co developerzy mieli na myśli pod tym sformułowaniem
<Voldenet> to były piękne czasy, nie musiałem golić brody
<Voldenet> Albo raczej nie goliłem
<Voldenet> różnica minimalna
<nl287> jakis chinski ip ciagle laczy sie i rozlacza z moi postfixem
<halc> siemka
<halc> powie mi ktos gdzie w tym badziewnym unity można zmienic opcje gruba musze zmienic bazowy system i czas uruchamiania.
<Dreadlish> alt+f2
<Dreadlish> xterm
<Dreadlish> dziękuję.
<halc> unity strawie byle net dzialal na nim ( firefox) ale jak zmienic jakies ustawienia w grubie bo niewidze tutaj yasta albo jakiegos zamiennika.
<aquila> modyfikujesz plik /etc/default/grub
<halc> hmm w tym pliku jest jedynie zmiana czasu a nie systemy jaki ma być pierwszy uruchamiany
<aquila> no to czas możesz zmienic
<aquila> pisałeś tak
<halc> musze zmienic by windows jako pierwszy mi odpalalo.
<gjm> https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<aquila> np: http://axi.net.pl/http://axi.net.pl/blog/26-linux/188-windows-domylny-w-grub2blog/26-linux/188-windows-domylny-w-grub2
<halc> dzieki aquila
<halc> idzie tu jakos ustawic normalny pasek z uruchomionymi programami szukanie po lewej w tym ruchomym lekko mnie wkurza.
<bastetmilo> przyzwyczaisz sie
<halc> hmm watmpie ja nawet do windows 8 i nowego gnoma przyzwyczaic sie nie moge na wirtualu.
<bastetmilo> to zainstaluj sobie Minta.
<halc> raczej musze miec cos co ma same nowosci jak ubuntu. chcialem se gry potestować tutaj, zostalo mi tylko znaleźć jak zainstalować sterowniki graficzne
<bastetmilo> nie se tylko sobie
<gjm> se
<Belzebub> zwalił
<gjm> wyjdź se
<bastetmilo> sobie
<Belzebub> z trzeciego piętra
<halc> czy jest tu ten program do instalowania sterowników jak w starym ubuntu ?
<ftpd> Jak będziesz używał terminów "ten program" oraz walił spację przed znakiem zapytania jak analfabeta, to się za wiele nie spodziewaj.
<bjfs> czepianie sie spacji przy pytajniku ssie, co do reszty ok ;S
<gjm> Stawianie spacji przed znakiem zapytania ssie.
<bjfs> czasem to poprawia czytelność :>
<bastetmilo> Zbędnym spaciom mówimy zdecydowane NIE.
<bastetmilo> spacjom*
<gjm> bjfs: Nie zauważyłem.
<gjm> ¿?
<bjfs> niemalże wszyscy zauważyli, albowiem zaczęli się czepiać ;F
<gjm> Nie zauważyłem poprawy czytelności.
<bastetmilo> Nie ma takiej sytuacji, w której by poprawiło to czytelność. Nie ma. Nie i już.
<aquila> tak swoją drogą, to co to za zwyczaj, że stawiają ludzie spację?
<bjfs> Z Francji ;-P
<spi> 1337
<Hlmstf> siemka
<Hlmstf> czy ktoś z was wie jak w pierwszym portfelu bitcoinowym pojawiły się środki?
<Hlmstf> czy to było jakoś losowo generowane w zamian za normalne pieniądze?
<Hlmstf> a jeśli tak to kto był emitentem
<Hlmstf> poczytałem trochę i chyba eureka rozwiązanie
<luigi69> Witam.
<luigi69> Chcialem sie spytac o pliki shellowe - .bashrc, .bash_local itd...
<luigi69> do tej pory to co chcialem scustomizowac - aliasy np. trzymalem w .bash_local
<luigi69> zeby nie rozrzucac ustawien po wszystkich
<luigi69> i ten jeden plik sobie backupowalem (w razie czego)
<luigi69> odpalam dzis tmux - aliasy mi nie dzialaja, trzeba dodac linijke do .bash_profile zeby bylo cacy
<luigi69> wiec takie pytanie mam - wszsytkie te pliki najlepiej sobie modyfikowac po swojemu i trzymac w zapasie?
<luigi69> i kolejne - jesli bym tak robil, to jakby to wygladalo z przerzutka na inna wersje ubuntu - albo o zgroze inne distro np. ?
<buharin> jest tu tktos?
<BlessJah> ja jestem
<BlessJah> i, jeśli oferujesz pracę, wymiatam w javie
<BlessJah> buharin: z czym masz problem?
<buharin> co myslisz o ofercie NJU?
<BlessJah> nie znam tej oferty
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nju mobajl
<BlessJah> ale to jakiś wirtualny operator, nie?
<TheNumb> Kolejny wirtualny operator
<TheNumb> ;]
<BlessJah> od grzyba ich
<TheNumb> To chyba od t-mobile
<buharin> nie
<buharin> to jest osobne
<TheNumb> nie, nie jest
<buharin> ale fajny
<BlessJah> na czym polega rewolucja tym razem?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: a nie orange?
<buharin> placisz jedna stawke
<buharin> i gadasz ile chcesz
<TheNumb> A, może
<bastetmilo> a ja tez myslalam ze t-mobile
<TheNumb> Regulamin określa zasady świadczenia usług telekomunikacyjnych na rzecz Abonentów przez spółkę 
<TheNumb> Polska Telefonia Komórkowa Centertel Spółka z ograniczoną odpowiedzialnością wpisaną
<TheNumb> [...]
<BlessJah> w sensie pakiet nielimitowanych rozmow?
<TheNumb> PTK Centertel ;D
<TheNumb> Czyli orangie
<BlessJah> kto to?
<buharin> ooo
<BlessJah> no
<bastetmilo> aaa
<buharin> ja lubie orange
<buharin> ale straszny bajzel maja
<bastetmilo> a ja lubie play
<TheNumb> buharin: widocznie nie miałeś złych doświadczeń ;-)
<TheNumb> A pleju fajnie jest.
<gjm> #orange-pl
<TheNumb> I internety dobre dają.
<buharin> caly czas mam
<buharin> oni maja zly system ten informatyczny
<buharin> i jak cos zalatwiasz to czasem nie wchodzi i trzeba pilnwowac co sie podpisuje
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a Ty czemu kolezanki w tramwaju nie poznajesz, co?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: kiedy jechałem tramwajem? :D
<TheNumb> Bo jakoś nie kojarzę :<
<buharin> TheNumb, ty tez z wroclawia?
<bastetmilo> jakos milion lat temu
<TheNumb> buharin: no ba
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: możliwe. Nie pamiętam kiedy.
<buharin> oo
<bastetmilo> jeszcze zimno bylo :)
<buharin> ale nas duzo :D
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ojej ;d
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: błagam o wybaczenie
<bastetmilo> hehe
<buharin> TheNumb, szukam wlasnie pracy we wrocku ale nie ma
<TheNumb> buharin: prawda.
<bastetmilo> jak nie ma? moi znajomi caly czas szukaja programistow
<buharin> no nie wiem ja javy nie moge znalezc
<bastetmilo> clearcode.cc np
<buharin> no wlasnie bo sa firmy co pisza w tych dziwnych jezykach
<buharin> jak php python i ruby
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jakas szemrana firma z wysp kokosowych
<BlessJah> buharin: jest od groma pracy we wroclawiu
<bastetmilo> ta, i co jeszcze
<BlessJah> :]
<bastetmilo> sam jestes szemrany
<buharin> BlessJah, ok ale ja szukam to moze wiem
<buharin> czy jest czy nie
<BlessJah> buharin: tak, a ja nie szukam, bo pracuje
<BlessJah> i nie wiem
<bastetmilo> jamcaly czas dostaje oferty pracy :>
<buharin> no wlasnie masz robote to sie ciszysz
<buharin> ;]
<bastetmilo> i musze odmawiac
<buharin> no a ja co dostane to jakas lipa
<buharin> i jeszcze pelno studentow sie gryzie o to
<BlessJah> jestes studentem
<buharin> koncze juz
<BlessJah> znajdz praktyki
<buharin> prace musze napisac i koniec :P
<bastetmilo> staz
<BlessJah> skoncz je i zostan w pracy
<buharin> praktyk tez nie ma
<BlessJah> buharin: tak, juz nie ma
<buharin> praktyki to ja zalatwilem
<buharin> ale tak naprawde ich nie robie
<BlessJah> 1 lipca przyjeto 50 praktykantow
<BlessJah> błąd
<buharin> bo wzielem papier z bylej firmy
<buharin> by mi podpisali
<buharin> i myslalem ze teraz prace znajde
<buharin> a to nic nie ma
<bastetmilo> a ile cv wyslales?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: 2,5
<buharin> dosc duzo
<bastetmilo> na ilu rozmowach byles?
<buharin> :d
<bastetmilo> jak szukasz pracy?
<buharin> na 6
<buharin> jakos tak
<bastetmilo> i czemu nie dostales?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: bo widac byli lepsi od niego kandydaci
<buharin> tylko na 1
<buharin> byli lepsi
<buharin> na reszcie sie pracodawcy wykruszyli
<buharin> -.-
<BlessJah> buharin: idz na praktyki, popracuj 3 m-ce i zostan po praktykach jako pracownik
<buharin> nie ma praktyk nie ma pracy 
<buharin> taki kraj ..
<TheNumb> buharin: to idź na sprzątacza.
<TheNumb> Będziesz miał praktyki z operowania miotłą.
<bastetmilo> dzizaz, jest praca. Moze Ty nie jestes dobry w rym co robisz?
<buharin> :D
<buharin> bastetmilo, mowisz jak polityk
<buharin> w stylu Mikke
<bjfs> ta, zle rymuje ;p
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<buharin> w tamtym roku 2 miesiace szukalem ale znalazlem
<buharin> ale oni teraz nie pisza juz w javie bo wola delphi
<buharin> i .delphi czy cos takiego
<bjfs> praca jest dobra, po znajomosci; gdyby tak bastetmilo dala referencje na buharina to mialby branie :b
<BlessJah> buharin: ja znalazlem, sporo znajomych znalazlo, jestes jedyną osobą wśród moich znajomych narzekającą na brak pracy
<buharin> BlessJah, moze za pozno sie zabralem za szukanie
<buharin> przeba bylo przed lipcem
<buharin> w czerwcu na poczatku
<BlessJah> zdecydowanie
<TheNumb> buharin: gimbaza i licełum zajęły miejsca :(
<buharin> w ogole jeden koles byl ktory bierze sobie 20studentow robi im miesiac praktyk bezplatnych i wybiera 3 najlepszych
<buharin> mowie mu ze to wyscig szczurow a ten ze nie nie :D
<bjfs> widzisz, nie mozesz im tego mowic; musisz lykac ich, no wiesz ;)
<bjfs> albo zalozyc wlasna DG, wtedy sam bedziesz zbieral code monkeys za buk zaplac
<TheNumb> buharin: bo on wie, że znajdzie frajerów co będą robić miesiąc za darmo.
<bastetmilo> buharin: proszę: 96 ofert na programiste Javy we Wrocławiu http://www.infopraca.pl/praca?q=java&lc=wroc%C5%82aw&ct=it-programowanie-analizy
<bjfs> na uczelniach, tych lepszych, sa akademickie inkubatory przedsiebiorczosci
<bjfs> a na prawie kazdych sa biura karier
<bastetmilo> jest kuźnia kadr
<buharin> bastetmilo, o dzieki ;d
<BlessJah> buharin: po prostu nie idz za darmo i tyle
<buharin> bjfs, wiem wiem ale i tak wiesz pozglaszalem sie a to strasznie dlugo trwa
<jacekowski> jak ktos chce prace w UK na tasmie
<buharin> no nie ide ja uwazam ze kazda praca powinna byc platna
<jacekowski> to moze jeszcze dzisiaj wsiasc w samolot i od jutra miec prace
<jacekowski> buharin: a czemu niby
<buharin> zwarzajac na to ze w USA murzynom ktorzy pokazuja miejsce na parkingu placa tyle co programistom w Polsce
<jacekowski> wynagrodzenie i jego forma powinna byc tylko umowa pomiedzy pracodawca a pracownikiem
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1045206_10151708306529687_1997947811_n.jpg
<buharin> a w Polsce to zamiast placic zrobili sobie wolontariat
<bjfs> o nie, teraz zaczna sie korwinizmy; na kanale ubuntu, yeah
<buharin> a na drzewach rosna banany
<karoles> JESTĘ KORWIN, CHO TU LEWAKU!
<buharin> :D
<jacekowski> placa minimalna to zlo
<buharin> jacekowski, ja nie mowie o minimalnej mowie zeby w ogole cos miec by do gara wlozyc 
<karoles> <KORWINMODE>PŁACA MINIMALNA DLA KOBIT I NIEPELNOSPRAWNYCH</KORWINMODE>
<karoles> btw. szukam pracy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: lol
<BlessJah> meh, bez jacekowski 
<BlessJah> lol
<karoles> jacekowski: zło, to podatki 
<karoles> płaca minimalna spoko 
<karoles> swoja droga - płaca minimalna na której nie da sięprzezyć miesiaca
<gjm> bastetmilo: Czemu tu się gada o poiltyce itp.?
<karoles> wiec nie bardzo wiem co ona zmienia xD
<karoles> gjm: nie przypierdalaj sie. 
<bastetmilo> uuuu
<bastetmilo> gjm: wywal go
<BlessJah> moje regexy na przekleństwa złapały korwina
<buharin> bastetmilo, to dziewczyna
<jacekowski> placa minimalna to zlo
<bastetmilo> jacekowski++
<bastetmilo> buharin: kto? 
<jacekowski> bo niestety, jesli kogos praca jest warta tyle ze nie zarabia minimum do przezycia to cos jest z nim nie tak
<buharin> bastetmilo, ta co pisala
<jacekowski> w normalnym kraju, to ja nie znam nikogo kto zarabia minimalna
<gjm> buharin: No i?
<jacekowski> u mnie w firmie nawet praktykantom placili wiecej niz placa minimalna
<bastetmilo> buharin: zapamiętam na przyszłość tę wulgarną dziewuchę
<buharin> jacekowski, problem w tym ze w Polsce jest pelno malych cwanych prywaciarzy
<bastetmilo> buharin: weż się zamknij. Nie byłeś na własnej DG to nie wiesz jak to jest
<bastetmilo> związkowiec się znalazł
<jacekowski> zwiazki to zlo
<bastetmilo> tru!
<jacekowski> opowiadal mi koles jak pracowal w firmie gdzie byly zwiazki
<bastetmilo> jak nigdy, zgadzam się z jacekowski :)
<BlessJah> jesli minimalna jest wyzsza niz rzeczywista wartosc czyjejs pracy to sie problem zaczyna
<jacekowski> i zwiazki "wywalczyly" ze kazdemu sie nalezaly 4 pary butow ochronnych rocznie
<BlessJah> bo trzeba zwolnic kogos zeby zarabiac
<TheNumb> Związkowcom podwyższa się płacę żeby nie wstawiali się za bardzo za resztą pracowników ;-)
<jacekowski> gdzie realnie, takie buty wystarczaja na rok 
<buharin> bastetmilo, wiesz co to jest stopa wyzysku?
<bastetmilo> buharin: wiesz jakie są koszty pracu?
<jacekowski> i potem zarzad zwiazku wzywal wszystkich na rozmowe co nie wykorzystali przydzialy
<jacekowski> przydzialu*
<buharin> bastetmilo, raju kilku znajomych moich pracuje malo ze spisuja podatki na lewo to jeszcze szef sie raz na jakis czas pojawia w robocie a tak to albo odpoczywa albo skacze ze spadochronu i czasem przyjdzie powie ze jest ciezka nie ma pieniedzy bo kupil nowe auto i trzeba zapierdalac
<jacekowski> ostatecznie w ciagu kilku lat od powstania zwiazku firma z najwiekszego pracodawcy w miescie sie skurczyla do malej firmy zatrudniajacej 30 ludzi
<buharin> bastetmilo, to ze Ci sie udalo nie znaczy ze mlodzi tez beda miec tak dobrze
<buharin> jak dla mnie zycie to nie moze byc rosyjska ruletka i tyle
<BlessJah> jojczysz
<jacekowski> buharin: bo mlodzi bez zadnego doswiadczenia by chcieli zarabiac tak ze sobie od razu nowe auto kupia z miesicznej wyplaty
<buharin> jacekowski, w ogole chce cos zarobic tak by zjesc
<buharin> nie?
<jacekowski> to takiej pracy jest pelno
<buharin> jacekowski, jakos za granica mozna a w Polsce nie
<jacekowski> wszedzie
<TheNumb> jacekn: byś się zdziwił.
<bastetmilo> buharin: makdonald, tesko
<TheNumb> W tesko jest straszliwy wyzysk
<TheNumb> W makdolandzie trochę lepiej
<jacekowski> no to jeszcze KFC i burger king
<buharin> jacekowski, popracowalbys chociazby raz na fizycznej robocie
<bjfs> praca jest, ale zwykle ponizej kwalifikacji; trzeba wchodzic po drabince spolecznej i najlepiej spuszczac z niej tych, co wchodza z nami ;p
<bastetmilo> praca jest praca. Byle do gara mieć co wlożyć.
<gjm> pierdololo
<TheNumb> gjm: bicz plis
<jacekowski> buharin: czyli praca sie nie podoba
<gjm> Zaraz Ci przybiczuję.
<TheNumb> gjm: ładny desktop :3
<jacekowski> buharin: i to jest problem
<buharin> jacekowski, po prostu widze ze pracodawcy przesadzaja
<TheNumb> gjm: masz 22 komcie 
<gjm> Wiem.
<buharin> jacekowski, a za kazda robote naleza sie pieniadze i tyle.
<jacekowski> buharin: a co ty umiesz
<TheNumb> jacekn: narzekać
<TheNumb> kurna
<jacekowski> buharin: tak, i mozesz isc do makdonalda obracac hamburgery 
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ^
<buharin> jacekowski, jakos wczesniej robilem w frmie i mi placili
<jacekowski> buharin: i miec z tego pieniadze
<buharin> a teraz wielki problem znalezc
<jacekowski> buharin: to dlaczego tam nie pracujesz?
<bastetmilo> buharin: a propos wyzyskiwaczy, tu masz ładnie rozpisane, kto okrada pracownika http://gurthg.killer.mud.pl/index.php/2013/02/08/emerytura-srytura/
<buharin> jacekowski, bo teraz w delphi pisza a ja chce dalej w javie
<buharin> lapiesz?
<jacekowski> buharin: bo pracodawca uznal ze nie zarabiasz dla niego pieniedzy takich zeby twoje stanowisko utrzymac
<buharin> jacekowski, haha : D
<jacekowski> delphi umarlo dawno temu
<gjm> fajna firma, w delphi klepią
<buharin> jacekowski, nie umarlo tylko dalej zyje
<jacekowski> ledwo ciagnie
<buharin> nawet ma wlasnego .neta
<jacekowski> http://langpop.com/
<jacekowski> java jest 2 zaraz za C
<TheNumb> jacekowski: błędne rozumowanie.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: tutaj pewnie chodzi o utrzymanie starego softu który kiedyś był klepany w delphi.
<buharin> TheNumb, nom
<TheNumb> Mając do wyboru przepisanie tego na coś używalnego albo łatanie na siłę, wolą to drugie.
<bastetmilo> ohesu. A co to jest Rexx?
<jacekowski> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rexx
<jacekowski> cos IBMa 
<jacekowski> pewnie na ich mainframe
<bastetmilo> każdego dnia uczę się czegoś nowego :>
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> AmigaOS
<jacekowski>  Rexx is the primary scripting language in some operating systems, e.g. OS/2, MVS, VM, AmigaOS, 
<gjm> KampinOS
<gjm> he he he
<jacekowski> buharin: z mojego doswiadczenia w kwestii pracy to wyglada tak ze jesli ktos jest dobry to firma wie kogo chce zatrudnic juz przed rozmowa o prace
<jacekowski> buharin: bo ludzie rozmawiaja
<buharin> w ogole nie wyobrazam ze komus kto przekopal sie przez lata nauki i studiow ktos oferuje 0zł to jest kpina ani złotówki
<buharin> i szukaja losiow
<jacekowski> komus z podejsciem "mi sie nalezy bo skonczylem studia" to bym najwyzej kopa w dupe dal
<buharin> powinno byc tak ze pracujesz 3 miesiace z jakims minimum a potem w zaleznosci od postepow
<buharin> idzie do gory
<TheNumb> Albo opada <:
<buharin> jacekowski, okej ale przechodzisz rekrutacje pszesz projekciki to chyba widac
<buharin> ze cos potrafi
<jacekowski> no jak widac w tych firmach w ktorych aplikowales, ludzie przeszli
<buharin> no nie ludzmy sie sa systemy co sprawdzaja wiedze podstawowa a z ta wiedza no 8h dziennie moze kazdy tuman cos wyklepac na minimum
<buharin> jacekowski, no przeszli i klepia za fry -.-
<jacekowski> czyli to nie wina firmy tylko tego ze uznali ze sie nie kwalifikujesz co do tego "cos potrafi"
<TheNumb> buharin: masz referencje z poprzedniej pracy?
<buharin> musze posjc bo umowe mam tylko
<jacekowski> buharin: no wlasnie nie
<buharin> jacekowski, ok ale mowie akurat o tych firmach co odwiedzilem gdzie ludziom za fry kaza klepac
<buharin> lapiesz o co chodzi?
<jacekowski> buharin: w mojej obecnej pracy sprzatam po takim co "cos umial wyklepac na minimum"
<BlessJah> buharin: ja jednego nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> buharin: jak byly targi pracy, byles?
<buharin> BlessJah, nie bylem
<jacekowski> buharin: gdzie zmienne nazywaly sie, asdaf, asdfas, qwgueiq, qiryqo, ioiias, asdguiw, tavj, aaa, test, test2, test22, 
<BlessJah> moze to dlatego
<BlessJah> buharin: byla tam jedna firma, ktora chciala za darmo
<buharin> BlessJah, no wiadomo ale mialem ciezka sesje uwierz i nie wiedzialem czy zalicze wszystko wiec nie szukalem
<jacekowski> buharin: o wlasnie
<BlessJah> targi pracy byly dawno temu
<BlessJah> przed sesja
<buharin> wiem wiem :D
<BlessJah> w marcu? kwietniu?
<buharin> bo mam ksiazke z nich
<bastetmilo> ale buharin już wiedział, że sesja będzie cieżka
<jacekowski> buharin: "nie wiedzialem czy zalicze" cos mowi o tobie
<bastetmilo> i nie poszedł
<BlessJah> poczatkowo pytalem czy praktyki u nich sa platne
<TheNumb> jacekowski: im mniej znaków w nazwach zmiennych, tym kod szybszy ;-)
<BlessJah> dziwnie na mnie patrzeli i pytali kto chce informatykow za darmo
<bastetmilo> patrzeli?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: patrzali
<BlessJah> ze wsi jestem, moge pisac jak wsiok
<bastetmilo> jeszcze "se" napisz
<gjm> paczali
<buharin> jacekowski, bo ty wszystko zaliczales w terminie
<BlessJah> moge se pisac jak wsiok
<gjm> jo
<buharin> co za moda sie madrzyc
<bastetmilo> ooo
<BlessJah> buharin: jojczysz
<jacekowski> buharin: to co mialem zamiar zaliczyc, tak
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie mądrz się :>
<gjm> mondż
<buharin> jacekowski, mialem zamiar zaliczyc wszytko i zaliczylem
<BlessJah> buharin: beda targi pracy, idz, zbierz ulotki albo wizytowki od wszystkich, wyslij im cv
<buharin> BlessJah, no spoko ale teraz szukam i widze jak to wyglada
<BlessJah> teraz to jest czas na szukanie mieszkania a nie pracy
<jacekowski> to nie idz
<BlessJah> kto chcial juz pracuje
<bastetmilo> buharin: Ty mi przypominasz takie rozwydrzone dziecko, co uważa, że mu się należy, a pracodwacy to powinni na klęczkach prosić Cię, żebyś pracował u nich
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: dokladnie
<BlessJah> buharin: trzeba bylo szukac dwa miesiace temu
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: spróbuj popatrzeć na to z innej perspektywy.
<gjm> BlessJah: Czynsz się sam zapłaci?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a tak na prawde gowno umie
<jacekowski> TheNumb: jakiej innej perspektywy
<buharin> murzynom na parkingu placa w USA a nam kilka $ żydzą
<BlessJah> gjm: teraz mozna przebierac, a czesto mozna przez wakacje placic polowe
<buharin> tu jest problem
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: z jakiej? Kogoś kto szuka pracy? Szukałam. Wiec wiem jak to jest.
<BlessJah> buharin: jedz do USA i wskazuj miejsca amerykanom
<jacekowski> buharin: to wypierdalaj na parkingu pracowac
<gjm> *kkonsternacja*
<jacekowski> przepraszam
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a kiedy szukałaś tej pracy?
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: w tamym roku, w tym
<TheNumb> Hmm, ok. Tym razem Ci się udało :P
<gjm> Szukajcie a znajdziecie.
<gjm> Tako rzecze pismo.
<bastetmilo> Nie. Nie udało się. Znalazłam. Ja.
<bastetmilo> Nic się samo nie robi.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: źle mnie zrozumiałaś ;-)
<TheNumb> Chodziło mi o argument :P
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i pracodawca cie nie chce wyzyskiwac?
<buharin> powinno byc cos w stylu: place rzadzam = pracuje rzadam
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: i zarabiasz wiecej niz murzyn na parkingu
<buharin> a teraz jest nie place = rzadam
<BlessJah> płacisz komu? albo co?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: pracodawca jeszcze mi dał więcej niż chciałam :>
<BlessJah> bo nie zrozumiałem
<buharin> zrobili z rynku rosyjska ruletke
<gjm> On sam chyba nie rozumie.
<jacekowski> buharin: to twoje zdanie troche wyjasnia twoj problem
<jacekowski> buharin: bo nawet "rzadam" prawidlowo nie potrafisz napisac
<bastetmilo> borze, buharin, weź się już zamknij, bo głupoty gadasz
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jeszcze wiecej wyzysku niz chcesz
<gjm> żondam
<TheNumb> Dobra, zejdźcie już z niego.
<gjm> nie znacie się
<bastetmilo> tak, nie znamy się.
<buharin> zobaczymy
<buharin> bastetmilo, ja i tak znajde robote
<TheNumb> To już nie jest dyskusja na poziomie.
<bastetmilo> tak, zobaczymy.
<TheNumb> Doszło do tego, że po nim jeździcie zamiast pomóc.
<BlessJah> zdecydowanie
<buharin> bastetmilo, taka cwaniara tatus ma firme co
<gjm> TheNumb: W czym ja mogę mu pomóc?
<jacekowski> buharin: poza tym, GSoC
<TheNumb> gjm: dać radę.
<bastetmilo> buharin: LOL!!!!!!!
<TheNumb> buharin: aleś dowalił.
<jacekowski> buharin: milion projektow w javie jest, pieniadze od google
<buharin> pajace jebane
<BlessJah> buharin: poniżej poziomu schodzimy z tą dyskusją
<jacekowski> buharin: i idealny projekt do CV
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: ja mu dałam linka z ofertami pracy dla Javowca
<TheNumb> BlessJah: cały czas jest ten sam poziom, poziom #ubuntu-pl ;D
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: wiem, wiem :P
<gjm> Dobra, koniec gównoburzy.
<bastetmilo> :D
<TheNumb> gjm: nowomowa <:
<jacekowski> buharin: gdybys cos na serio umial to juz po pierwszym/drugim roku mialbys taki gsoc zaliczony
<jacekowski> albo nawet i dwa razy
<gjm> Chyba nie zrozumiał.
<buharin> gjm, kicknij jacekowski to on jest strona
<buharin> agresywna tutaj
<jacekowski> buharin: zapytaj sie kolegow javowcow z roku
<gjm> 20:38       buharin │ pajace jebane
<gjm> A Ty nie.
<gjm> No fakt.
<jacekowski> buharin: wiekszosc z nich jakies projekty robila juz w czasie studiow
<bastetmilo> ej, przestańcie już, bo ja muszę pracować, a tu tak fajnie się zrobiło. :>
<jacekowski> albo cos przy open source, albo gsoc
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: pracowac o takiej godzinie?
<gjm> Ciekawe czy jak pracodawca zaoferuje Ci niższą stawkę niż oczekiwałeś to też go wyzwiesz od pajacy.
<jacekowski> gjm: najwyrazniej tak
<gjm> jacekowski: Nie słyszałeś o freelancingu?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ano. Musze coś skonczyć 
<TheNumb> jacekowski: ja pracuję do 1 rano.
<TheNumb> Tzn, nie dzisiaj ale bardzo często.
<TheNumb> ;]
<jacekowski> ja mam 2 tygodnie nic nierobienia przede mna
<TheNumb> Nie wiem czy 20:40 to "taka godzina" :D
<TheNumb> jacekowski: współczuję.
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, trzeba byc w fabryce o 7:30 zeby sie pokazac ze sie jest, 
<bastetmilo> i jeszzcze muszę napisać "oficjalnego" maila w sprawie sali na Uniwerku na konferencję
 * TheNumb nie umie siedzieć i zbijać bąków.
<jacekowski> wyciagnac laptopa
<jacekowski> i potem ide do kantyny z zapasem filmow i gier i tak siedze do 16:00 albo az sie cos nie popsuje
<TheNumb> jacekowski: a co psujesz w tej fabryce?
<jacekowski> "vacuum filler"
<TheNumb> I wszystko jasne.
<gjm> Ostatnio dowiadywałem się u ludzi którzy już jakiś czas pracują w branży IT i twierdzą że czasem po prostu lepiej olać studia, iść do ogarniętej firmy która wymaga umiejętności a nie papierków i zacząć pracować.
<jacekowski> maszyne co napelnia puszki/i podobne proszkiem
<jacekowski> w tej fabryce proszek z proteinami z mleka
<jacekowski> znaczy sie bialka jakies
<TheNumb> Suplementy diety :D
<jacekowski> to bardziej bialko do pakowania
<gjm> _______/
<jacekowski> mam film z tego jak to wyglada ale niestety ma gigabajt
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przekonwertuj :D
 * bastetmilo szuka wzoru pisma urzędowego :(
<jacekowski> BlessJah: podejrzewam ze nawet na moim i7 to by chwile trwalo
<gjm> `seen Wizard
<jacekowski> gjm: a co do olania studiow, ja sie tak dostalem do mojej roboty
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a na kilku xeonach?
<jacekowski> szczerze, to nie wiem na ile takie reenkodowanie sie nadaje na robienie rownolegle
<jacekowski> znaczy sie na ile soft to potrafi
<jacekowski> gjm: wiekszosc ludzmi z ktorymi ja gadalem to wlasnie ze studia sie przydaja, ale nie jako wiedza i takie tam tylko jako znajomosci ktore sie tam da polapac
<gjm> Wiedza na studiach w polsce, hm…
<DaZ> tam jakas jest? :3
<bastetmilo> Studia uczą sięgania do źródeł. 
<DaZ> yyy, nie 
<DaZ> :3
<bastetmilo> Yyy. Tak.
<BlessJah> DaZ: tak
<BlessJah> DaZ: ale nie zawsze o te zrodla chodzi
<jacekowski> najlepsza polska uczelnia w top500 jest na miejscu 300-cos
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: no wlasnie nie wiem czy to dziala
<TheNumb> jacekowski: a które masz i7?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: agh, pwr czy pw?
<TheNumb> z intel hd 3000?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: za moich czasów działało. 
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: uj chyba
<TheNumb> albo 4000?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: co mialem ostatnio okazje zobaczyc, to wiekszosc to prawie copy&paste z internetow bez obrobki
<bastetmilo> Teraz jest inaczej.
<jacekowski> przepisane, troche pozmieniane, ale bez wlasnych wnioskow
<BlessJah> tak, tak to teraz wyglada
<jacekowski> czyli bez pokazania umiejetnosci myslenia i zrobienia czegos ze znaleziona informacja
<BlessJah> pokazali mi robota z manipulatorem i kazali pisac sprawko
<jacekowski> gdzie realne zycie, owszem internet jest i wikipedia, ale te informacje trzeba jakos polaczyc
<BlessJah> to skopiowalem
<jacekowski> i zrobic cos co dziala
<BlessJah> jakie wnioski mozna wyciagnac? w trybie pracy automatycznej ramie porusza sie szybciej?
<BlessJah> albo ze mozna ramie zaprogramowac a potem odtwarza ruchy, wiec mozna zautomatyzowac proces?
<gjm> Czasem po prostu trzeba skopiować, inaczej człowiek czuje się jakby drugi raz wynajdywał koło.
<jacekowski> to tez
<gjm> No ale nie na pałę…
<jacekowski> ale ostatecznie w realnym zyciu trafiasz na taki projekt jak ja trafilem
<jacekowski> most hydrauliczny 
<jacekowski> sterowany elektrycznie/elektronicznie po ethernecie i bajerach 
<jacekowski> i ze maja ramiona oba isc IDEALNIE rowno
<jacekowski> tego nie znajdziesz na wikipedii
<jacekowski> ba, takiego mostu wczesniej nikt nie zrobil
<buharin> to po to sie chyba kopiuje by wymyslone rzeczy szybciej ogarnac i stworzyc cos bardziej skomplikowanego a nie 2 razy wymyslac to samo
<buharin> -.-
<jacekowski> i ktos kto cale studia przeszedl kopiujac wikipedie na pale co zrobi
<jacekowski> buharin: dlatego mowie, wyciaganie wlasnych wnioskow
<jacekowski> skopiujesz A i skopiujesz B 
<gjm> buharin: Dziękujemy, kapitanie oczywisty.
<buharin> nikt wikipedii nie kopiuje bo na wikipedii nie ma polowy rzeczy najczesciej czyjes sprawka kopiuja i programy z poprzednich lat
<jacekowski> ale teraz jak polaczysz A z B tak zeby zrobic C
<buharin> jacekowski, a ze profesorom malo sie placi to sa zajeci bardziej swoimi pracami naukowymi niz tym by studentom wymyslac nowe tematy
<gjm> buharin: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przecinek
<gjm> Skopiuj sobie.
<jacekowski> studia moze sie przydaja na takie kierunki jak medycyna czy podobne
<jacekowski> jesli ktos nie ma zbyt duzych ambicji
<jacekowski> bo ostatecznie wyciac wyrostek czy cos to jest po prostu robienie tego samego wedlug schematu
<gjm> No, już nie przesadzaj. Nie powiesz mi że np. kardiolog nie ma ambicji.
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> sa ludzie ktorzy ida wyucza sie kilku "podstawowych" rzeczy
<jacekowski> i powtarzaja, ale jak przyjdzie cos nowego bardziej skomplikowanego to popchna to komus innemu
<gjm> Ja się powstrzymuje od takich ocen, nigdy nie wiesz kiedy znajdziesz się w takiej sytuacji że zmienisz zdanie.
<jacekowski> nie mowie ze kazdy
<jacekowski> bo sa ludzie ambitni
<buharin> jacekowski, ja jestem ambitny
<jacekowski> bez takich przeszczep serca nie bylby mozliwy
<jacekowski> i dalej tkwilibysmy w sredniowieczu z medycyna
<jacekowski> ale medycyna jednoczesnie jest idealnym miejscem dla ludzi bez ambicji ktorzy chca robic to samo powtarzajac za kims
<buharin> jacekowski, a przeszczep serca czasem nie wymysli w Polsce za komuny?
<gjm> Wszędzie znajdziesz takich ludzi.
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> buharin: w polsce za komuny zrobili pierwszy przeszczep
<jacekowski> buharin: ale wczesniej na swiecie robili go w innych miejscach
<gjm> >Pierwszej na świecie udanej transplantacji serca dokonał zespół chirurga Christiaana Barnarda w 1967 roku; biorcą był Louis Washkansky[1]. Pierwszą w Polsce próbę przeszczepu serca przeprowadził zespół profesorów Jana Molla, Antoniego Dziatkowiaka i Kazimierza Rybińskiego w Łodzi w 1969 r[2]. Wykonawcą pierwszej w Polsce udanej transplantacji serca jest prof. Zbigniew Religa – miała ona miejsce 5 listopada 1985 r. w Zabrzu[3].
<gjm> Więc trochę nie bardzo.
<jacekowski> ale religa wlasnie ze swoja ambicja doprowadzil polska kardiologie na bardzo wysoki poziom
<gjm> Ano.
<buharin> no ale zwarzajac ze tamci sie nie dzielii technologia to w Polsce wymyslili jako pierwsi w scianie wschodniej
<jacekowski> i jako minister zdrowia tez kardiologie w polsce dobrze do przodu ciagnal
<gjm> buharin: Jak ty chcesz znaleźć pracę jeśli nie potrafisz pisać poprawnie?
<buharin> gjm, ?
<bastetmilo> ciekawe czy w CV też takie byki masz?
<jacekowski> buharin: byl za granica sie uczyc
<gjm> buharin: "zwarzajac"
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: pewnie ma "obslóge worda" wpisana w CV
<buharin> ide stad -.-
<gjm> Albo zwarzył mleko.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: wraz ze sprawdzaniem pisowni
<gjm> ;)
<gjm> Prawda w oczy kole.
<jacekowski> a teraz nie wiem co zrobic
<jacekowski> na kolacje
<jacekowski> a) isc do hotelowej restauracji b) nandos c) mcdonalds d) inna restauracja 
<jacekowski> jakies opinie?
<bastetmilo> makde nie. 
<bastetmilo> A gdzie jesteś że jesteś w hotelu?
<jacekowski> middlesbrough
<jacekowski> http://goo.gl/maps/Xk9Nr
<jacekowski> tutaj
<bastetmilo> ja to bym wybyła na miasto w poszukiwaniu nowych smaków :>
<jacekowski> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurants-g186340-Middlesbrough_North_Yorkshire_England.html
<jacekowski> w 7 i 16
<jacekowski> reszta jest dalej niestety
<bastetmilo> 16 wygląda nieźle
<jacekowski> to w budynku gdzie kiedys kostnica byla
<bastetmilo> to jeszcze lepiej :>
<jacekowski> to ide
<bastetmilo> zrób fotki żarcia :>
<bastetmilo> omatko. Właśnie chciałam napisac "ódzielenie".
<jacekowski> w sumie, nie chce mi sie, jutro tam pojde, dzisiaj chyba tylko do hotelowej dojde
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-09
<mav_> Czesc
<mav_> :)
<qermit2> o/
<BlessJah> o/
<gjm> \o
<qermit2> Jedzie ktoś na JavaOne?
<uh4> cz
<gjm> No.
<Drathir> bry...
<Biszkopt> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-rTrXU9BZlaZ2K0Or0pxg6h7UJqH4u8H34D8ubeeCtM/viewform
<gHo_> jak skonfigurowac ssmtp + php, aby wyświetlał dobrze nagłówek "From"? Wszystko ładnie działa via gmail, ale nie ustawia mi nagłówka "From" mimo ustawionej opcji FromLineOverride=NO. Mam formularz na stronie, gdzie klient uzupełnia swój mail + temat + treść.
<Drathir> gHo_: a moze to wina skryptu/formularza?
<gHo_> Drathir: nie chyba, bo z wordpressa wszystko wysyłam.
<gHo_> i normalnie mail()
<julek> O/
<gHo_> bede musial to rozkminić, bo to się przyda.
<karoles> siema korwiniści xD
<bjfs> f-yea
<jacekowski> elo ziomek
<jacekowski> zawsze sie mozesz nawrocic
<Mikato> sima
<Mikato> jest tam kto? ;)
<bastetmilo> nie
<Mikato> o fajnie :)
<Mikato> potrzebuje pomocy
<Mikato> z samba na centosie
<Mikato> mam ja zainstalowana
<bjfs> dlaczego nie na ubuntu? :>
<Mikato> bo tu tez jest ubuntu
<Mikato> :)
<Mikato> a na centosie mnie olali
<ciekawski> raczej chodzilo o to dlaczego nie jest zainstalowana na ubuntu, a nie o kanal
<Mikato> za wielkie mozgi tam przesiaduja
<Mikato> aaaa
<Mikato> bo mam centosa 6.4
<wojtas> Mikato: jakie "pomocy" potrzebujesz? 
<Mikato> jakos mniej muli niz ubuntu
<Mikato> wiec tak...
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: masz może zajęcia w D-20?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> tam jest niewiele sal zajęciowych
<bastetmilo> a byłeś tam może?
<Mikato> mam macbooka, na nim vmware a na nim centos 6.4, zainstalowana mam sambe, chce miec po stronie centosa w otoczeniu sieciowym widocznego os x, a po stronie os x widziec centosa i wymieniac pliki, w os x mam wlaczona sambe bo moge smialo ymieniac pliki z innym wirtualnym systemem windows xp ktorego mam zainstalowanego na wirtualnej maszynie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zależy kiedy, bo być bywałem i to regularnie
<bastetmilo> Wiem, że tam był Google Day w 2007, a interesuje mnie jak jest wyposażona tam sala konferencyjna
<Mikato> jak wlacze windowsa na vmware to w centosie zaczynam widziec go w otoczeniu sieciowym tak samo jak os x
<BlessJah> szmery bajery
<bastetmilo> gniazka, mikroporty itp itd
<bastetmilo> gniazdka*
<BlessJah> gniazdka są, ale nie wiem ile, są mikrofony, jest nagłośnienie, projektor, komputer w blacie dla prelegenta i przy stole
<wojtas> hynmn czyli bardziej to wina VB?
<wojtas> VMware 
<qermit2> o/
<Mikato> spoko juz poszlo
<Mikato> tylko mam problem bo zapora na centosie powoduje ze nie widze os x w zasobach sieciowych, jak zapore wylacze to widac, oczywiscie dodalem wyjatek dotyczacy samby w zaporze
<gjm> ojezusie, znowu ten
<Voldenet> hej ale wiesz, że zapory raczej nie zakłada się na sieć lokalną, gdzie wszystkie kompy są Twoje
<Voldenet> nie?
<aquila> napcok jakie komendy użyć  w skrypcie by utworzyć plik w raz z awartością?
<aquila> sorki to nie ten kanał :)
<wojtas> aquila: może robić coś takiego jak here file
<wojtas> aquila: cat > /temp test <<EOF 
<BlessJah> whoah
<BlessJah> ale ciekawe
<Voldenet> lolco
<BlessJah> to dziala?
<wojtas> test it
<BlessJah> echo zawartosc > plik
<wojtas> tez tak działa, ale jeszli masz 100 lini to co?
<Voldenet> echo zawartosc | tee -a plik
<BlessJah> echo 'ebebe
<BlessJah> ebebe'
<BlessJah> Voldenet: tee -a to to samo co '>>'?
<Voldenet> i tak i nie
<Voldenet> tee -a duplikuje output do pliku i stdout
<wojtas> no to lecimy po badzie 
<wojtas>  while read I; do echo $I ;done </tmp/test
<wojtas> BlessJah: czyli jak dasz 2>&1 i |tee też bedzie działać :)
<BlessJah> poczytam pozniej
<BlessJah> moze ten moj matrix przekierowan (4 strumienie) do obslugi poziomow verbosity da sie latwiej?
<wojtas> "moze ten moj matrix przekierowan" ? show me
<BlessJah> nie mam pod reka
<wojtas> BlessJah: no to nie pomogę :)
<BlessJah> ale zaleznie od poziomu przekierowywuje >/dev/null 2>/dev/null 3>/dev/null 4>&2
<BlessJah> etc, dla roznych poziomow
<Voldenet> wojtas: ale co to jest /tmp/test?
<Voldenet> ładniej
<Voldenet> tee -a plik <<< "tekst
<Voldenet> druga linia"
<wojtas> ls -1 / > /tmp/test
<wojtas> co chesz
<BlessJah> Voldenet: czasem te ficzery są specyficzne dla basha
<BlessJah> trzeba uwazac
<BlessJah> w sumie, nie wiem czy moje skrypty pojda na dashu/sh
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no to jak ktoś ma swojego fajnego hipsterbasha
<Voldenet> to niech ma
<aquila> echo "zawartość">nazwa,pliku
<BlessJah> nie chodzi o ksh czy cos
<BlessJah> ale czasem puszczam skrypty na jakis redhatach albo debianach
<BlessJah> tam jest roznie z tym bashem
<Voldenet> ls | tee > >(grep txt) >(grep doc) | less
<Voldenet> jakiż ten tee jest genialny
<Voldenet> efekt lepszy jak się zapisuje
<Voldenet> można output przetwarzać na 10 różnych sposobów i generować statystyki do sqla np. :)
<BlessJah> ls|grep -e txt -e doc|less?
<BlessJah> czasem nie ma potrzeby
<wojtas> ls |grep -E "doc|txt"|less
<wojtas> ?
<BlessJah> ale tee musze sie nauczyc
<BlessJah> wojtas: extended
<Voldenet> ls | egrep doc\|txt
<BlessJah> extended jest extended :D
<wojtas> aj tam :P
<Voldenet> mój sampl głupi, ale widzicie potencjał
<Voldenet> tee to magia :)
<wojtas> ja mam dodane do ldapsearcha |tee
<Voldenet> zresztą oprócz tee fajne jest parallel
<wojtas> tzn?
<Voldenet> odpala kilkanaście jobów na tym samym zbiorze plików
<BlessJah> tzn?
<Voldenet> jak masz np. bardzo dużo rdzeni i setki plików tex do skompilowania do pdf
<BlessJah> taki make?
<Voldenet> robisz ls *pdf | parallel -j8 pdftex {} {.}.pdf
<Voldenet> ls *tex | parallel -j8 pdftex {} {.}.pdf
<Voldenet> i magia się dzieje :)
<BlessJah> for file in *pdf;do pdftex $file&done, ale z kagańcem?
<BlessJah> fajno
<BlessJah> make tez umie
<Voldenet> Umie umie, ale parallel taki lekki i łatwo wpisać
<Voldenet> w sumie najgorzej jak ktoś nie ma basha
<Voldenet> zamiast >() trzeba kombinować
<Voldenet> ręcznie pipe'y tworzyć
<Voldenet> do tee
<lisu> powitac.
 * lisu idzie spac
<lisu> dobrej nocy
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> jak wrócę do domu, to stawiam przekliniaka na cubieboardzie
<gjm> `karma
<Przekliniak> gjm: Highest karma: "DaZ, " (2), "Dreadlish" (2), and "bastetmilo" (2).  Lowest karma: "jacekowski" (1), "#c" (1), and "ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c" (1).
<DaZ> wooe
<gjm> DaZ--
<gjm> Żeby nie było za miło.
<ftpd> jacekowski--
<ftpd> :P
<gjm> Zresztą, coś stare ma dane.
<Voldenet> ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c++
<Voldenet> :D
<gjm> wee, jaki haker
<Voldenet> gjm: wpisz to
<Voldenet> będzie na pierwszym miejscu w karmie
<Voldenet> `karma
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: Highest karma: "DaZ, " (2), "ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c" (2), and "Dreadlish" (2).  Lowest karma: "DaZ" (-1), "jacekowski" (0), and "#c" (1).
<gjm> No nie gadaj.
<Voldenet> no nie gadam
<Voldenet> haksujemy Przekliniaka++
<Voldenet> `karma
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: Highest karma: "DaZ, " (2), "ogarnia ktos tutaj qt/c" (2), and "Dreadlish" (2).  Lowest karma: "DaZ" (-1), "jacekowski" (0), and "#c" (1).
<Voldenet> Ach, tak to nie działa
<Voldenet> chyba
<karoles> hm
<gjm> Highest karma: 
<gjm> "DaZ", Lowest karma: "DaZ"
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-10
<grek> czesc wiecie może czy podłączając do telefonu na androidzie hub usb - zadziałają dwa urządzenia usb. chodzi o karta usb-lan + usb hdd - ten konwerter sata na usb.  Jak by zadziałało tym sposobem zrobił bym sobie file serwer ze starego telefonu - okazalo sie ze żaden router z których mam nie ma opcji file serwer poza netia spot ale ten ma read only wiec niech się wypchają :)  
<Ashiren> tzn telefon jako host? unlikely
<grek> tak
<grek> a czemu nie ? 
<grek> 800 mhz
<grek> dostep do tego i tam mam przez net wiec max pare Mb wiec telefon jak najbardziej sie sprawdzi - o ile zadziałą
<grek> prądu nic nie bierze
<grek> jako serwer ftp czy ssh czy cokolwiek co pozwoli na synchronizowanie danych 
<gjm> Jak chcesz podłączyć hub do telefonu?
<grek> ew mysle o raspbery pi ale to ma paramety jak moj stary telegon stad ten pomysl - gdyby raspoery mial lana 1gb to by bylio przyszlosciowe a tak wydawac kaske na cos wolniejszego niz moj telefon ... kwestia czy przez huba zadzialaja dwa urzadzenia
<grek> normalnie mam przejscie gniazdo mini usb -> gniazdo usb (od tabletu ale z telegonem tez dziala) 
<grek> czyli mam w telefonie zwykle wejscie usb 
<grek> do niego huba do huba 2 karty 
<gjm> Skoro masz to sprawdź.
<grek> 1 usb -> lan , zeby przez wifi tego nie kopiowac 
<grek> 2 usb hdd 
<grek> no wlasnie troche będzie z tym roboty bo nie sadze zeby samo z siebie zafzxialalo - chodzi mi czy moze ktos wie czy technicznie to powinno dzialac, z mojej ogolniej wiedzy to nie powinno byc problemu 
<grek> mam samsund spicia
<grek> wolal bym jakiegos debiana ubuntu ubuntui na to dac ale chyba zaslabe ale z tego co widze sa serwery ftp na androida wiec moze by stykło
<grek> tzn wiem ze przez huba - nic nie dziala samo - np klawaitura nawet na androidzie nie dziala sama z siebie wymaga sterownika (zakupionego w sklepie :) bo wszystko jest wyciete z jadra 
<grek> choc moze by to bylo lepsze jakikolwiek linux pełny zainstalowac i by działało na 100 % - na tablecie zainstalowałem ubuntu - podłaczam przez tego huba klawiature działa od razu - na androidzie nie 
<mav__> Czesc 
<mav__> Znacie moze strone ze sterownikami pod minta do Laptopa Acer Aspire V5 -571 , 3 x dzieki 
<gjm> Sterownikami do czego?
<mav__> O znou Ty , :) do Grafiki i dzwieku . 
<gjm> Nie działa Ci dźwięk? Powinien bez żadnych sterowników.
<gjm> A do grafiki masz na stronie nVidii.
<mav__> Ogolnie sytacja wyglada tak , ze jak mialem popzdni system , to zaraz po instalce linuxa , dzwiek byl . A teraz nie ma ( ppnowna instalacja ) tak jak z ta klawiatuta .. 
<gjm> Odpal w terminalu alsamixer i zobacz czy nie masz wyciszonego.
<gjm> W Mincie jest chyba Pulse którego nie używam, więc się nie znam.
<mav__> najpierw zrobie grafikie , pozniej zerkne na dzwiek . 
<mav__> daj mi pare minut . dzieki .. 
<bastetmilo> mav__: zrób coś z tymi spacjami.
<mav__> o co chodzi ze spacjami ? U mnie wszystko jest ok ? 
<gjm> Chodzi o to że przed znakiem zapytania ani przecinkiem nie stawia się spacji.
<bastetmilo> Ani przed kropką.
<gjm> To też.
<aquila> zaczyna się :)
<mav__> ( mysle ,ze nie jestem wstanie tego zminic za szybko ) 
<bastetmilo> myślę, że jak się postarasz to Ci się uda.
<mav__> Pewnie tak ,ale nie zamierzam sie do tego przykladac. 
<bastetmilo> Prawie Ci się udało. Tylko nie z tej strony.
<aquila> jest polski irc z firefox?
<bjfs> polski kanał w sensie? jak nie ma #firefox-pl to nie :P
<aquila> może inaczej się zwe, np: nie ma #mint-pl tylko #linuxmint-pl
<bjfs> irc.mozilla.org #aviarypl
<bjfs> tako rzecze oficjalne wiki
<aquila> nie ma tam nic
<gjm> Tylko to jest kanał Mozilli, a nie Firefoxa.
<gjm> aquila: inna sieć
<aquila> a no tak
<bjfs> jak kategoria szczegółowa nie istnieje, to korzysta się z kategorii nadrzędznej ;p
<bjfs> btw. seamonkey rządzi (już nie-mozilla); elegancko można przeportować dane z thunderbirda...
<Drathir> btw a 'touch file' jest zlym nawykiem?
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> grek: n900 potrafic powinna, ale jak andki to nie mam pojecia zielonego... 
<grek> no andki po przeinstalowaniu na debiana pewnie też a da sie z tego co widze zainstalowa nawet na spicie
<grek> wiec tylko kwestia czy usb dziala jako host w tym telefonie zeby  dysk 1TB dalo sie podlaczyc do telefonu :)
<grek> i lan 100Mb a lepiej 1Gb :)
<grek> tzn tak mysle bo nie wiem ale sens chyba to ma
<Drathir> grek: bez rootniecia andka i magii raczej dzialac nie bdzie i nie powinno...
<grek> mam roota ale i z rotem nie zadziaal bez sterownikow tu nic nie dziala prakrtycznie bez kombinacji wiec wole przeinstalowac na pełnego linuxa 
<Drathir> grek: i raczej powered huba podlacz na wszelki wypadek...
<grek> dysk ma zasilanie osobne tylko sygnal idzie przez usb
<grek> tylko czy to bedzie dzialac wlasnie jednoczesnie jako zasilania i jako host
<Drathir> grek: ale danych, zebys nie stracil jak Ci tel padnie :p
<Drathir> grek: co do N900 o ile dobrze zrozumialem sa magicy co przez huba do tel ladowanie tez puszczaja, wiec spokojnie nawet wifi tez idzie polaczyc i tel nie padnie...
<qermit2> kurde, musze chyba sobie postawić xena na kompie :(
<qermit2> bo mnie cały czas jajo sie wywala niewiedziec czemu
<Drathir> qermit2: dlaczego akurat xen?
<qermit2> albo może postawię sobie windowsa 2008 ...
<qermit2> w wersji hypervisora
<qermit2> Drathir: bo ostatnio ubuntu z kvm coś często mi się wywala
<Drathir> qermit2: uzywasz virt managera?
<qermit2> <ta
<Drathir> qermit2: to osobiscie zauwazylem na archu tak jakby uruchomiony w tle mial jakies wycieki pamieci i zamula po jakims czasie, wylaczony wydaje sie pracowac w porzadku...
<julek> o/
<bjfs> eh, trole psuje freenode
<bastetmilo> buu :(
<jacekowski>  1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-11
<mav_> Czesc wszystkim 
<Drathir> witam...
<mav_> Jak samopoczucie dzisiaj ?
<DaZ> na wypasie
<DaZ> :3
<mav_> hehee :) 
<Voldenet> samopoczucie dzisiaj jest złe, czuję się jak po zderzeniu z tirem
<Voldenet> i nawet ibuprofen popijany paracetamolem nie pomaga
<mav_> hm .. proponuje udac sie do specjalisty :)
<DaZ> musisz umrzeć :c
<mav_> Wiecie co , po instalacji karty nVidia zrobilem restart. W momencie ponownego uruchomienia systemu dostalem kompunikat " Cinamon just crashed. You are currently running in fallback mode. Ma ktos moze pomysl jak to naprawic ? 
<mav_> dzieki 
<Voldenet> zepsuty sterownik nvidii, ja w takich momentach instalowałem sterownik ze strony nvidii
<Voldenet> z tego co pamietam to tam nawet jest manual
<mav_> masz jakies namiary na strone ? Gdysz szukam i nic nie moge znalesc. 
<mav_> ( ten sterownik ze strony nvidi nie dziala wlasnie ) , musze znalesc zastepczy ..
<mystery> Witam, ma ktos chwile aby mi pomoc ustawic compiz fuzion ? Dzieki 
<mystery> Wszyscy chetni :P
<Drathir> bry...
<mucha090> witam wszystkich
<mucha090> coś dziwnego mi się z pulseaudio stało a mianowicie po instalacji systemu jest tak że bawiąc się suwakami głośności dźwięku (master i tych od aplikacji) to żaden z nich (tych od aplikacji) nie ma wpływu na główny i vice versa
<mucha090> zaś teraz, nie wiedzieć czemu to jest tak że jak zmniejsze głośność głównym to i każdy suwak od aplikacji przesuwa się na lewo, a jeśli zmniejsze sobie głośność aplikacji poprzez ich suwak w konfiguracji dźwięku to jest git, tzn niec z pozostałymi suwakami się nie dzieje ale jak spróbuje zwiększyć głos to mi automatycznie zwiększa główny kanał
<mucha090> i teraz pytanko jak zrobić abym miał pa jak od nowości
<wojtas> mucha090: to jakiś nowy komp
<wojtas> ?
<mucha090> eee
<mucha090> nie
<mucha090> z 4-5 lat będzie miał
<mucha090> ale karte graf ma gf 8400mgs
<mucha090> intel c2d 2x1.5 ghz
<wojtas> update-pciids ; lspci |grep -i audio; uname -a
<mucha090> 2,5 gb ram
<wojtas> type that in terminal 
<mucha090> update-pciids: /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.new is read-only
<mucha090> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mucha090> Linux matrix 3.8.0-26-lowlatency #18-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 27 21:24:38 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<wojtas> grep audio /etc/group
<mucha090> jestem w grupie audio
<mucha090> jestem też w grupie która ma w nazwie pulse
<mucha090> i rtkit
<wojtas> a jak dasz apaly -l to widzi karete?
<mucha090> kurcze
<wojtas> aplay
<mucha090> ja mam dźwięk
<mucha090> tu nie chodzi o to że ja nie mam dźwięku
<wojtas> a o ?
<mucha090> włącz sobie ustawienia dźwięku
<mucha090> i tam przejdź sobie do zakładki programy
<mucha090> odpal jakiś program, może być vlc
<mucha090> i pobaw się suwakiem tym głównym
<mucha090> i powiedz mi czy zmniejsza tobie się też i suwak od vlc
<mucha090> jeśli nie to powiedz mi jak takie coś osiągnąć
<mucha090> hmmm
<mucha090> nie wiedzieć czemu ale wydaje mi się że lepiej by było jakbym dał tobie dostęp do mojego kompa przez team viewera
<mucha090> to może byś zauważył o co mi chodzi
<wojtas>  włącz sobie ustawienia dźwięku- jak ?
<mucha090> a jaki masz system
<mucha090> tzn ubuntu?
<mucha090> + unity?
<mucha090> np. gnome-control-center
<gHo__> aktualizował ktoś ejabberd do wersji 2.1.13?
<jacekowski> a jaki masz problem?
<gHo__> tak tylko pytam. zastanawiam sie czy warto aktualizowac z 2.1.11
<jacekowski> chyba nie
<gHo__> wlasnie tak patrze w changelog. nic ciekawego.
<jacekowski> jak np. wszystkie bugi ktore powstaly z powodu xsa-39 i prob zalatania tego
<jacekowski> ktos byl w madrycie moze?
<jacekowski> ale tak na dluzej?
<Marcin> :)
<Marcin> as
<karoles> ass
<Drathir> no niezle verizon chce byc partnerem i tel z ubu rozprowadzac...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-12
<mav_> Czesc
<bazant> witam
<suore> cze
<bazant> zmieniłem /etc/hostname nazwę i nie mogę odpalić chromium.... Wyskakuje mi, że profil jest prawdopodobnie używany przez proces 2871
<suore> sudo kill 2871
<bazant> nic nie daje
<bazant> ubijałem już.. ręcznie i z htopa
<suore> to skasuj profil, lub zrób nowt
<suore> lub po thunaruj za lokalizacją z konfiguracją  chroma i skasuj :>
<bazant> wyskakuje właśnie żeby usunąć plik /.config/chromium/SingletonLock 
<bazant> ale go nie ma już :D
<suore> CTRL + H 
<suore> pewnie ukryty
<suore> zró” to konsolowo
<suore> tfu
<suore> terminalowo
<bazant> dobra mam
<bazant> :)
<suore> Jasne choler,a jak ja nie lubię Brytyjskich autostrad..... 92 km/h i przekroczenie prędkości
<bazant> i fotka
<bazant> :D
<karoles> suore: dużo?
<bazant> suore, zaktualizowałem ubunciaka do 13.04
<bazant> pasek po lewej wogóle raz chodzi raz nie... zacina się diabeł, heh 
<bazant> wewaliły mpi się jeszcze jakies chińskie kalendarze it
<bazant> itp ale to już wywaliłem wszystko....
<Mikato> siemano
<Mikato> chlopaki mam problem
<Mikato> jest  tu jaki expert?
<Mikato> dziwna sprawa...
<Mikato> jestem spowrotem
<bjfs> zasadniczo nie pyta się o to, czy można się pytać; po prostu opisujesz problem i albo ktoś odpowie, albo nie
<gjm> Zasadniczo to to jest nawet w topicu kanału napisane, ale kto by to czytał…
<bazant_> Panowie muszę wam coś powiedzieć...
<gjm> Strach się bać.
<bazant_> Wódka nie rozwiązuje problemów !!!
<bastetmilo> etam
<bazant_> Ale mleko też nie... :)
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bazant_> heh
<CookieM> zasadniczo z Węgorzewskiej
<bjfs> wino z miodem, profilaktycznie pod kolację; to jest to :b
<bazant_> albo lepiej piwko na dobry sen...
<wojtas> wódka z czech rozwiąże problem
<wojtas> przynajmniej go nie zobaczysz :)
<bazant_> :)
<bazant> ma ktoś awn na 13.04 ?
<wojtas> ja nie
<Mikato> jest tu kto?
<Mikato> potrzebuje pomocy z samba na centosie
<Dreadlish> kanał ubuntu.
<Mikato> mam macbooka i na nim centosa na maszynie wirtualnej poprzez bridge, wiec sa w tej samej podsieci, pingaja, komenda findsmb dziala i wykrywa macbooka, ale smbtree nie dziala, zapory sa wylaczone, w smb.conf dodane sa adresy,
<Mikato> no i huj wielki, nie widze katalogow os x bo nie moge i na odwrot
<Mikato> juz nie mam sily do tego cholerstwa
<Dreadlish> ani to kanał osx ani centosa
<Mikato> ale linuxa
<Dreadlish> nie, ubuntu
<Mikato> a to nie linux?
<Dreadlish> ubuntu to dystrybucja linuxa
<Dreadlish> a jak masz centosa, to Ci jedno powiem - załatw nowszą sambę.
<Dreadlish> a nie załatwisz, bo masz centosa
<Dreadlish> *badumtss*
<Mikato> no ale jak uruchomie drugiego lapka na win xp to tak jak by siec odzywala i centos zaczna widziedz smbtree katalogi windowsa, a potem zaraz i os x
<Mikato> huj wie o co chodzi
<Mikato> jest tu jaki expert?
<Mikato> bo zaraz wyrwe sobie zyly
<wojtas> do samby , czy do RH ?
<Mikato> samby
<wojtas> ja odpadam 
<Mikato> a RH to od czego srot?
<wojtas> red hat 
<Mikato> to w red hacie nie ma samby?
<wojtas> to samo co cent os
<wojtas> tylko ze cent jest free 
<wojtas> a RH to płatna
<Mikato> od kiedy?
<Mikato> o ile wiem to platny jest support
<wojtas> nie, ja na RH nie stawiałem 
<gjm> Mikato: Słownictwo.
<Mikato> a nie samo korzystanie z niego
<Mikato> uhm
<Mikato> to jak udostepniasz pliki?
<Mikato> w sieci?
<Mikato> na tym rh?
<wojtas> mamy nas'a
<Mikato> masowa pamiec?
<wojtas> cos na ten styl
<Mikato> czy serwer plikow w urzadzeniu
<Mikato> to po czym leca pliki z tym nasem?
<wojtas> SMB
<Mikato> no wlasnie
<Mikato> i nie musiales nic konfigurowac?
<Mikato> tej samby?
<Mikato> no chyba sama z siebie sie nie skonfigurowala na tym RH
<wojtas> a są w tej tej samej grupie roboczej ?
<Mikato> sa
<wojtas> cent  - jest na VB ?
<Mikato> vmware fusion
<Mikato> i karta sieciowa jest ustawiona na tryb bridged
<Mikato> wiec maja te same adresy tylko koncowka jestinna
<wojtas> jak wpiszesz smbtree to widzi smb VM
<wojtas> ?
<Mikato> pingaja do siebie
<Mikato> no host ma 192.168.192.3 a guest ma 192.168.192.8
<gjm> Mikato: Pragnę zwrócić uwagę że to kanał Ubuntu.
<wojtas> jaki CentOS?
<Mikato> 6.4
<wojtas> 6 ?
<Mikato> gjm a ja pragne zwrocic uwage ze jak nie masz nic konkretnego w temacie do powiedzenia to siedz cicho
<gjm> Bo?
<Mikato> nie troluj
<wojtas> Mikato: no to schodzimy niżej
<wojtas> http://linuxadminguider.blogspot.com/2011/06/debugging-network-problems-with-tcpdump.html
<bastetmilo> lol, gjm ty trollu
<gjm> Byłem miły.
<gjm> Ktoś tu musi czasem przypilnować.
<bastetmilo> :)
<Stirlitz> nawet on nie może na to patrzeć
<Stirlitz> :>
<gjm> welp
<gjm> 22:02 Starting query in freenode with Mikato
<gjm> 22:02 < ty trolu zafajdany
<gjm> 22:02 < zadowolny?
<gjm> 22:03 < dupek
<gjm> Aż mi się humor poprawił.
<gjm> adnotacja: "<" oznacza że wiadomości skierowane są do mnie
<bjfs> za pastowanie priva powinieneś panie już się tak z opem nie lansować dzisiaj ;S
<gjm> z moim privem robię co mi się podoba :v
<Stirlitz> uff już myślałem że jego też wyrzucili
<gjm> Aż zainstaluję Ubuntu.
 * gjm &
<jacekowski> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-13
<qermit> kurcze, ups mi zdechl
<lisu> powitać
<mav_> Witam Wszystkich :) 
<jacekowski> witaj
<mav_> Jak zycie ? 
<mav_> Mialbym male pytanko , ja nie posiadam ubuntu ( dlatego pytam ) . Czy ten pasek na pulpicie z ikonami po lewej da sie usunac , lub przeniesc tak jak jest w linux mint ? 
<qermit> mav_: nie da sie chyba, chyba że się da. moment
<qermit> mav_: poszukaj unityshell-rotated
<mav_> zaraz zerkne , aleja nie mam ubuntu .. pytam ogolnie bo chce zainstalowac na desktop ale tam mam 3monitory . itd ..
<qermit> mav_: ja mam 2 i sobie ustawiłem że na jednym jest
<suore> qermit, co ustawiłeś sobie?
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> qermit: a to unity wirtualne pulpity potrafi?
<mav_> Witam , 
<m477> witą
<mav_> Jak zycie ? 
<m477> dobrze
<mav_> To dobrze , co porabiasz ?
<m477> siedze sobie oraz kontempluje
<m477> nad złożonością Wszechświata
<mav_> jest sens medytowac na ten temat ?
<m477> sens jest, tylko wtedy kiedy go nadasz
<mav_> Moze i tak. Wszystko ma swoje miejsce oraz czas, byc moze to twoj czas.. 
<m477> czas to tylko sztuczne pojęcie, stoworzone  na potrzeby człowieka
<mav_> Mysle ze nie , jest to jak wszystko inne jednostka miary. 
<m477> a miarę jak i jednostki wymyslil czlowiek
<m477> chyba ze metry istnialy od poczatku Wszechswiata 
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<mav_> U mnie staturday jeszcze 37 minut , ale dzieki :) 
<mav_> Co do miary to mozesz patrzec na to z 2och punktow widzenia . Ateistycznego oraz Religijnego , Jezeli  jestes wierzacym , to powinienes wiedziec , ze to Bog w pierwszym dniu dal nam czas itd ... 
<mav_> Prouszalem sam ten temat duzo wczesniej i powiem Tobie , ze wzieles sie za walke z wiatrakami. Wielu przed Toba juz zadawalo sobie takie pytania. 
<gjm> wat
<jacekowski> boga nie ma
<mav_> Jacekowski , mysle ze to swteirdzenie nie na miejscu . Nie masz dowodow na jego istenienie , ale nie masz tez dowodow nato ze go nie ma .. itd .. 
<mav_> Witaj GJM , jak sie miewasz ?
<gjm> To nie jest miejsce do rozmów o religii.
<mav_> Temat sie troche  rozbudowal .. Kolega m477 rozwinol temat . Nie istotne , to o czym mozna rozmawiac ? 
<gjm> Kanał nazywa się #ubuntu-pl, domyśl się.
<mav_> Jezeli zerkniesz na historie z wczoraj , to zobaczysz tam kilkanascie pytan odnosnie ubuntu i zero reakcji . Mimo to , ze kanal nazywa sie ubuntu nikt na ten temat nie chce rozmawiac . Wiec nie trzeba sie domyslac . 
<Drathir> m477: o /me dawno nie widzial i wita...
 * m477 wita również
<m477> dowodu na nie istnienie swietego mikołaja też nie ma, h3h3h3
<m477> cze gjm
<pat> witam. pomoze mi ktos z apatche i php na ubuntu 13.04?
<Spaulding> pat: a z czym masz problem?
<pat> chodzi o to ze apatche smiga tzw po wpisaniu w przegladarke http://localhost wyskakuje strona z napisem it works! ... lecz gdy chce odpalic testowy skrypt z pliku php o ten <?php phpinfo(); ?> to albo mam pusta strone tzw biale tlo albo chce mi pobierac plik php  
<Spaulding> eh
<Dreadlish> bo nie masz skonfigurowanego apache pod cgi z php...
<Spaulding> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Spaulding> :)
<Spaulding> cos takiego
<Spaulding> a2enmod php5
<Spaulding> :)
<Spaulding> i powinno smigac
<pat> jesli chodzi ci o ta komende sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5 to instalowalem to 
<pat> instalowalem to wedlug tego http://www.seo.svajs.pl/blog/ubuntu/jak-zainstalowac-apache-php-i-mysql-na-ubuntu-1210-quantal-quetzal 
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/pnnqeej> (at www.seo.svajs.pl)
<pat> albo tego  http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-apache-php5-mysql/
<Spaulding> obadaj a2enmod php5
<pat> to a2enmod php5 mam w najnowszej wersji
<pat> dobra udało mi sie odpalic ten skrypt ale z katalogu /var/www
<pat> moze ktos powie jak mam zrobic zeby czytalo mi plik test.php z innej lokalizacji niz /var/www
<zasek> uruchomi ktos WoT na ubuntu 13.04
<zasek> ?
<kklimonda> Wheel of Time?
<Voldenet> po tonie wypowiedzi i szybkości zwinięcia się po zadaniu pytania wnioskuję, że world of tanks
<jacekowski> ktos byl w hiszpani/madrycie?
<bastetmilo> Hiszpania tak. Madryt nie.
<suore> Palcem po mapie też się liczy?.
<qermit> fajne jest nowe fast and furiopuis
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: dlugo tam bylas? i jak dawno temu?
<Drathir> qermit: to z czolgiem? :p
<Drathir> czy mi sie filmy pokrecily? btw szklana pulapka z tekstami trzyma poziom nadal...
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: bylam dwa razy, raz jakies 20 lat temu, a drugi 17 lat temu. Lacznie jakies 3 tygodnie tam spedzilam :)
<qermit> Drathir: tak
<qermit> Drathir: akurat zakończenie kawałka z czołgiem mi sie nie podobało
<jacekowski> to mi pewnie nie powiesz jak tam z internetami w hotelach wyglada
<Drathir> qermit: ja tylko urywek widzialem jak narazie...
<Drathir> jacekowski: jak skupisko jakies wieksze ludnosci to z open-wifi moze problemu nie bedzie... ale ciekawe czy net w hotelu to teraz jako standardowe wyposazenie jak reczniki czy ekstra...
<jacekowski> w UK z open wifi darmowym jest ciezko
<jacekowski> przewaznie jakies platne (albo dla ludzi ktorzy maja telefon z t-mobile/bt/o2/innych partnerow)
<jacekowski> wiec jak ktos mieszka i zyje w UK to internet bedzie mial, bo te bt openzone wifi sa bardzo popularne
<jacekowski> ale turysta bedzie musial placic i to strasznie duzo, bo tydzien to £25 gdzie ja w domu tyle place za 2 miesiace internetu
<jacekowski> i tak sie pytam jak to wyglada w hiszpanii
<bastetmilo> niestety, tego nie wiem :) ale przeciez musza byc jakies fora, na ktorych sa takie informacje dla turystow
<qermit> na miejscu sie dowie
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale dobrze o swiadomosci osob swiadczy odnosnie bezpieczenstwa z jednej strony...
<Drathir> ale w sumie net tam to grosze z tego co od osoby slyszalem...
<Drathir> i predkosci kosmiczne w porownaniu do polski...
<Drathir> w uk
<jacekowski> Drathir: zalezy gdzie mieszkasz
<jacekowski> Drathir: duze miasta, w domu mam 80Mbit
<jacekowski> kolega mieszka w wiosce 5 mil stad, i ma ledwo co 2Mbit
<Drathir> jacekowski: no wlasnie takie, a jak osoby pytalem to mowila, ze brala najtanszy, zeby byl hrhr to mnie zatkalo wtedy...
<Drathir> mila ma 2.5?
<Drathir> km*
<jacekowski> 1.6
<Drathir> no to ladnie...
<suore> zasadniczo ja też mam taki najtańszy, żeby był :>.
<suore> 50mbps Netia :> Okręg Rybnicki
<suore> Albo coś pod netią
<user_590> witam was
<jacekowski> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/estonia-publishes-its-e-voting-source-code-on-github/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/pm4bxa8> (at arstechnica.com)
<lisu> dobry
<Drathir> rybnicki to w okolicy czego?
<Drathir> suore: ^^*
<suore> Drathir, Rybnika... jak sama nazwa wskazuje. ROP - Rybnicki Okręg Przemysłowy :D
<kklimonda> jacekowski: "def __kylm_tyhistamine" ech kurde, prawie dobrze ;)
<kklimonda> ciekawe w sumie, zdają się mieszać angielski z estońskim
#ubuntu-pl 2013-07-14
<mav_> Czesc
<mav_> Mam pytanie do zaawansowanego uzytkownika linuxa . 
<DaZ> tu nie ma takich :c
<mav_>  szkoda 
<Drathir> lol
<DaZ> hrhr
<mav_> Czesc
<DaZ> joł.
<mav_> Jak zycie 
<DaZ> w kake.
<mav_> tzn ?
<suore> o/
<mav_> :P
<grek> czesc
<grek> wiecie moze czy da się przypisać do plików .raw / .nef - negatywy foto w dolphin 
<grek> aplikacje z wine żeby otwierała pojedyńczy plik
<grek> fast strone chciałem przypisac bo po 2 latach eksprymentowania uznaje że nie ma żadnego programu który sprawnie umożliwia przeglądanie takich plikow na linuxie - do obróbkli sa ok 
<grek> ale do przegladania mnie
<grek> przypisalem fast stone - free przegladarke z win ona szybko pokazuje takie pliki tyle ze otwiera mi sie jako aplikacja a nie otwiera konkretnego pliku
<gjm> spróbuj dodać %u
<grek> jako polecenie daje env WINEPREFIX="/home/grek/.wine" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix /home/grek/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/Public/Menu\ Start/Programy/FastStone\ Image\ Viewer/FastStone\ Image\ Viewer.lnk
<jacekowski> a co z picasa?
<jacekowski> picasa sobie bardzo dobrze z nefami radzi
<grek> ona che importowac 
<jacekowski> nie u mnie
<grek> zajmuje sie foto 
<jacekowski> a poza tym, na co ci nefy?
<grek> mam mase roznch fotek i nie chce miec jej w galeri 
<jacekowski> u mnie nie importuje
<grek> no potrzebne - pracuje w firmie ktora zajmuje sie fotografia, jak nie importuje 
<jacekowski> tylko sie da przegladac po prostu
<grek> sek sprawdze
<jacekowski> tylko ze ja na win
<jacekowski> nie wiem jak linuxowa wersja
<grek> to to samo
<grek> nie, moze sie nie rozumiemy - picasa dziala na swoich bibliotekach  przy otwarciu sobie je aktualiozuje itd
<grek> to nie jest przegladarka pojedynczych plikow
<grek> z dowolnej lokaqlizacji
<jacekowski> picasa viewer
<marcin82> Jak zainstalować Ubuntu krok po kroku?
<gjm> marcin82: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu/Instalacja_systemu
<grek> no rzeczywiscie dziala z picasy ten viewer 
<grek> bez dodawania 
<grek> ok to super
<grek> on smiga
<marcin82> gjm - żartowałem ....
<gjm> ahahahahahahahaha, ale śmieszne
<gjm> z różnymi przypadkami się spotykałem
<marcin82> ;]
<marcin82> moja marka jest jedna
<Karls> Działa to?
<Belzebub> nie?
<Karls> Spoko to dobrze wiedzieć
<Karls> zupełnie jak ubuntu 13.04 też nie działa ;p
<Karls> Da się jakoś łatwo zrobić downgrade do 12.10?
<Karls> albo coś innego zrobić żeby nie crashowało
<TheNumb> Karls: downgrade - nie. Instaluj na czysto.
<Belzebub> urok #ubuntu
<Karls> To sporo roboty. Wolał bym jakoś 13.04 naprawić ale zaczynam odnosić wrażenie że to po prostu taka nieudana wersja i nic się z tym nie zrobi
<Voldenet> niech zgadnę, crashe dotyczą xorga
<Voldenet> który w 10 na 9 przypadków jest zepsuty
<Voldenet> urok linucha
<Quintasan> \o
<qermit> ale wieje
<qermit> nudą
<qermit> po kanale
<Dreadlish> straszną
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-07
<drathir> bry...
<mucha090> siema
<gjm> sie nie ma
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> niby wakacje
<Dreadlish> a gimb na ubuntach mało
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-08
<userf> kto nie ma w ogole windowsa?
<userf> ja na wszystkich kompach mam (x)ubuntu albo ubuntu server
<buharin> userf, ja nie mam xP
<buharin> userf, a o co chodzi?:>
<userf> buharin: ale tylko xp?
<userf> tak sie pytam
<buharin> userf, nie w ogóle nie mam
<userf> ja mam tylko image dla vboxa bo czasami musze skorzystac z ocr
<buharin> :)
<userf> i jest git
<buharin> userf, ja jakoś nie jestem natchniony na punkcie linuxa chociaz kiedys bylem :D a teraz po prostu jakoś nie potrafie korzystać z tego dziwnego systemu
<buharin> znaczy wina
<userf> a ja nigdy nie lubilem windowsa
<buharin> userf, najbardziej mnie wkurza ze jak cos sie zainstaluje i nagle w przegladrce sie zmienia wyszukiwarka jakies samowyskakujace reklamy instalacja nowych aplikacji to klikanie i sciaganie po tysiac wersji i jakies trudnosci z przelaczaniem pomiedzy pulpitami trzeba dodatkowe oprogramowanie wgrywac
<userf> buharin: tak, w linuxie tego nie ma, chociaz w ubuntu server mozna wlaczyc auto update
<buharin> userf, ogólnie Ci powiem że miałem frajde na windowsie jak mogłem cos spiracić xP tego moze mi troche brakuje czasem
<buharin> czułem się wtedy hakerem ; d
<userf> buharin: ja pirace caly czas filmy
<userf> wlasnie na torrencie jest doby film sf "noah"
<buharin> userf, oglądałem polecam :P
<drathir> z dobrych filmow i troszke lekko psychologicznych moim zdaniem Hanna polecam... jak dobrze pamietam tytul...
<userf> live http://sport.tvp.pl/2014fifaworldcup/15396292/brazylia-niemcy-12-finalu
<drathir> userf: tylko ostrzegam ze ja lubie specyficzne czesto filmy ktore wiekszosci spoleczenstwa niekoniecznie musza sie podobac... ;p
<userf> drathir: horrory?
<drathir> userf: tez...
<nvll> 1st
<gjm> nie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-09
<superware> can someone please help me with Polski?
<shpaq> lol
<superware> shpaq: hi, do you speak Polski?
<shpaq> polish, yes i do
<superware> can you please check the Polish translation at www.resizenow.com/pl ?
<Ashiren> superware: "Wybierz wiele" -> "Wybierz wszystko"; other than that its ok
<superware> Ashiren: great, thanks!
<enedil> hej
<enedil> chcecie wspomóc stworzenie polskiego StackOverflow?
<enedil> http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/72768/stack-overflow-in-polish?referrer=GDjro9yBiTPxka6Ih5Xrjw2
<enedil> wystarczy (po zalogowaniu) kliknąć "Follow" i upvotować kilka pytań, które miały do tej pory mniej niż 10 punktów
<mati75> nie chcemy
<superware> Ashiren: what's "Wybierz wiele..." ?
<Ashiren> "Choose many"
<superware> Ashiren: how would you translate: the "Select pictures..." button?
<Ashiren> Wybierz obrazki...
<superware> ok, corrected, thanks
<drathir> bry...
<Mhrok> Cześć
<Mhrok> Tyle tutaj się dzieje
<Mhrok> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-10
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-11
<Ploy> witam, mam problem z usuniecie pliku, probowalem juz wszystkiego
<Ploy> caly czas pisze Read-only file system
<Ashiren> no jak read-only to co zrobisz
<Ploy> probowalem zmienia wlasciciela, grupe, uprawnienia, prawa
<Ashiren> nic nie zrobisz
<Ashiren> przemontuj
<gjm> no i co zrobisz?
<Ploy> ale to zwykle pliki, to nie montowany dysk
<gjm> nic pan nie zrobisz
<gjm> a pliki masz na czym? na glinianej tabliczce?
<Ashiren> no ale mowisz ze read-only system
<Ploy> tak pisze
<gjm> jest napisane
<Ashiren> to podejrzewam ze jakis error i zamontowal jako read-only
<Ashiren> ogolnie to co to jest, zewnetrzny dysk? ntfs?
<Ploy> rany, to co robic?
<Ashiren> daj na pastebin wynik komendy mount
<nvll> przemontuj system plikow
<Ploy> nie, to normalny system plikow w home, standardowy linuksowy
<Ploy> to sa 4 pliki w folderze z uprawnieniami 777
<Ploy> ktorych nie moge usunac, folderu tez nie moge bo pliki nie pozwalaja
<gjm> lsof
<Ashiren> mount
<Ploy> Ashiren, no ja jestem przerazony troche
<Ploy> czyli musze zamontowac ten folder jako oddzielny system plikow, i wtedy na nim pracowac?
<Ploy> albo jak przemontowac 4 pliki w katalogu?
<Ploy> tego nie rozumiem
<Ashiren> samo mount pokaze jak sa zamontowane poszczegolne dyski
<Ploy> /dev/md1 ext3 rw /boot i /dev/md2 ext4 rw
<Ploy> to bedzie md2 na ext4 gdzie jest problem
<Ploy> wiec jakiej komendy uzyc zeby tego nie popsuc?
<Ploy> sudo mount -o remount,rw ./data/cache  ?
<gnite__> A folder może nie ma uprawnień? Kiedyś tak się pałowałem z plikami i właśnie folder je trzymał. (tylko pomysł)
<Ploy> gnite__, ma uprawnienia 777
<Ploy> prawa folderu da sie zmieniac
<Ploy> ale nie idzie tego zrobic z plikami cache
<Ploy> Ashiren, ta komenda co podalem moglaby cos naprawic?
<Ashiren> moze
<Ploy> ale mozna tak montowac tylko jeden folder?
<Ashiren> inaczej - czy jako root albo sudo mozesz?
<Ploy> jako root
<Ashiren> montuje sie caly device do katalogu, nie mozna tylko katalog
<Ploy> no wlasnie o tym pisze, ze to system plikow na ktorym stoi ubuntu
<Ploy> a plik jest w moim home
<Ploy> ktorego nie mozna usunac
<Ploy> i jesli rozmontuje calosc
<Ploy> to co sie stanie?
<Ashiren> mozesz dac -o remount bez popsucia
<Ploy> musialbym wiec zrobic  sudo mount -o remount,rw /     ???
<Ploy> czy jak konkretnie tego uzyc?
<Ashiren> no tak mozesz
<Ashiren> ale i tak cos nie gra
<Ashiren> czy mozesz w tym katalogu stworzyc pliki
<Ploy> po tym trzeba restart robic?
<Ashiren> nie
<Ploy> kurde, okazuje sie ze nigdzie na koncie root nie moge katalogu stworzyc
<Ploy> to znaczy ze problem jest ogromny
<Ashiren> no widzisz dlatego podejrzewam ze cos przy starcie systemu sie popsulo i tymczasowo dalo jako read-only
<Ploy> ale ten system nigdy sie nie wylacza
<Ploy> to serwer
<Ashiren> nie robiles czegos niekoszernego w ostatnim czasie?
<Ploy> nic nie robilem
<Ploy> to co robic?
<Ashiren> no ten remount ~
<Ploy> reboot i modlic sie ze bedzie ok, czy  sudo mount -o remount,rw / czy jak??
<Ashiren> no sudo mount... a jak nie to reboot ewentualnie
<Ploy> ale jesli caly system plikow remount-uje to wybralem dobra sciezke? "/"
<Ploy> ??
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ploy> ja piernicze, boje sie
<Ashiren> :c
<Ploy> cannot remount block device /de/md2 read-write, is write-protected
<Ploy> to juz calkiem zglupialem
<Ploy> w tej sytuacji system moze nawet nie wystartowac po restarcie
<Ashiren> indeed
<Ploy> to co robic?
<Ashiren> isc na wodke
<ftpd> IJezu.
<ftpd> FS Ci się w ro przemontował.
<ftpd> Zrebootuj i będzie dobrze.
<Ploy> ftpd jestes pewien?
<ftpd> Tak.
<Ploy> miales tak kiedys?
<ftpd> Przecież Ci nie wybuchnie.
<ftpd> Stary, przyszedłeś po radę. Dostałeś radę. Biegnij robić, co Ci mówimy, a nie siedzisz i dywagujesz. Skoro poprosiłeś nas o pomoc, to z niej skorzystaj, a jeśli masz wątpić, radź sobie sam.
<Ploy> ok, wiec zrobilem sudo reboot
<Ploy> no i nie dziala
<Ploy> :(
<Ploy> czyli sie nie uruchomil
<nvll> to pewnie dysk jest zepsuty
<Ploy> ale to oznacza katastrofe
<Ploy> bo ten serwer tylko zdalnie uzywam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://imgur.com/KePBLXV
<Ploy> kurrrr....!!!
<greck> ...wa mać!
<ftpd> "zrobiłem sudo reboot".
<ftpd> Jeszcze powiedz, że ktoś Ci płaci za to.
<Ploy> nie
<Ploy> ftpd, ale problem ze nie moge teraz nic zrobic
<ftpd> No przecież Ci się nie zrebootowało.
<Ploy> napisalem do supportu, moze oni cos poradza
<Ploy> no nie uruchomil sie
<Ploy> ftpd, wylaczyl sie ale nie dal rady sie wlaczyc, i pewnie wszystkie dane pojda w pizdziec
<ftpd> Nie miałeś backupu? Cóż, to w takim razie nie były ważne dane.
<Ploy> mam backupy, ale to to potrwa zeby to przywrocic do porzadku
<Ploy> z reszta poczekam na odpowiedz z supportu
<Ploy> moze cos zrobia, wlacza i bedzie ok
#ubuntu-pl 2014-07-12
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/f1Scyd3.jpg
<Voldenet> http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_ljzX9PvBC0BhcOoNbj7BYFH15iVpILh9.jpg
<Voldenet> Szczęśliwego dnia kota
<drathir> mornin...
<Voldenet> nie ma to jak zapach lasu o poranku
<Voldenet> i te poranne drzewa, coś pięknego
<Voldenet> :lennyface:
<drathir> Voldenet: na lonie natury? biwak/camping/czy wypad pod namioty?
<m477> wymarzona pogoda :)
<Voldenet> drathir: nie, to taki żart
<Voldenet> troszkę trzeba pokombinować z angielskim
<Voldenet> stąd :lennyface:
<Voldenet> nie pojechałbym latem do lasu, kleszcze jakieś straszą
<Voldenet> jesienią to jeszcze
<drathir> Voldenet: fakt kleszcze nieprzyjemne, ale taka noc w lesie na swiezym powietrzu po dniu spedzonym na chodzeniu po lesie to spisz jak zabity...
<Voldenet> No, zdecydowanie fajna rzecz
<Voldenet> chociaż 'przechadzka' 3-godzinna po plaży też nienajgorsza
<Voldenet> wybrałbym chodzenie po plaży - nie ma kleszczy ;)
<drathir> Voldenet: o ile boso to sie zgodze hrhr
<Voldenet> >Chodzenie w butach po plaży
<Voldenet> Dziwaczny pomysł
<Ashiren> w sandalach koniecznie
<drathir> no niestety takie cos widzialem, cchoc z drugiej strony na tych polskich plazach czort jeden wie na co idzie "depnac"...
<Ashiren> no raz dosc mocno rozcialem skore na paluchu
<drathir> ale osobiscie po plazy tylko boso jakos mi sie widzi, nie innaczej...
<Voldenet> Mało boso chodzicie chyba, ja niczym Cejrowski przemierzam świat bez butów
<Voldenet> nie rozciąłem sobie nigdy nogi
<Voldenet> :)
<gjm> bo chodzisz po wodzie
<m477> da sie jakos polaczyc przez 2 serwery ssh jedna komenda?
<Dreadlish> ssh user@serwer ssh user@serwer
<Dreadlish> m477:
<gjm> no
<m477> Dreadlish: o/
<gjm> incepcja
<gjm> a w ogóle, to polecam ssh --help
<gjm> albo man ssh
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> fajne rzeczy są
<m477> a z scp tez sie tak da radee  zrobic?
<gjm> tzn.?
<gjm> że scp na jeden serwer i z niego na drugi?
<m477> zeby nie zapisywalo sie na posrednim serwerze
<m477> tylko bezposrednio do mnie
<Dreadlish> można netcata tak zrobić
<Dreadlish> cat | nc
<Dreadlish> nc | nc
<Dreadlish> nc >plik
<Dreadlish> po kolei
<gjm> yolo | swag
<Dreadlish> :(){:|:};: | rm -rf /* ?
<xaxes`> :O<======3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/U2vgtKR.jpg
<matti_> Co tam
<gjm> ala nie wali mu pały
<matti_> nie?
<gjm> pierwszy!11
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-06
<gjm> nie wiem
<Ashiren> tak
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-08
<Ashiren> 1st
<TheNumb> 6rd
<leo__> hej
<leo__> robiłem pozatki w linuxie i usunołeem przez pzypadek grub, nie pamietam dokładnie jak ten grub sie nazywał, teraz obawiam sie ze jak wyłoncze laptopa to juz go wiecej nie włoncze
<TheNumb> Słownik też usunąłeś.
<leo__> miałem usunoąc grub customizer a nie ten co usunołem
<leo__> raczej nie uzywam polskich liter
<TheNumb> leo__: zainstaluj packiet grub-pc
<TheNumb> pakiet*
<leo__> z synaptica?
<TheNumb> z czegokolwiek
<TheNumb> możesz aptem
<TheNumb> wyjdzie na to samo
<leo__> oki
<leo__> a jak bym teraz wyłonczy  to juz bym go nie włonczył wiecej?
<TheNumb> jak raczej będzie na chodzie
<TheNumb> usunąłeś tylko pakiet a on kopiuje moduły do /boot
<TheNumb> może zadziała <:
<TheNumb> Tylko np skrypty jak update-grub nie będą działały.
<leo__> wole nieryzykowac
 * dweller wyczuwa trola
<dweller> albo gimbe
<leo__> thenumb dzienki za porade
<TheNumb> dweller: gimba raczej
<TheNumb> piersza gimba
<leo__> zrestartuje lapka
<TheNumb> uff, może nie wróci jednak
<leo__> działa
<leo__> załadował sie bios 3secundy przerwy i poszło
<nehemiasz> Cześć.
<nehemiasz> a co poszło i dokąd?
<leo__> do nieaba
<dweller> TheNumb: tak troche synonimy
<leo__> nieba
<nehemiasz> leo, moje kondolencje
<TheNumb> musk poszetł
<leo__> to tera musze usunoc grub customizer i bedzie porzadek
<nehemiasz> leo__, a co  chcesz zrobić?
<leo__> poinstalowło sie programów sam nie wiem na co to teraz sprzatam
<nehemiasz> leo__, samemu sie poinstalowało?
<nehemiasz> sudo rm -rf /
<leo__> ja poinstalował
<leo__> hhhahha
<nehemiasz> no co.
<nehemiasz> wszystko wyczyścisz.
<nehemiasz> ta komenda się powinna nazywać puryfikacja kononowicza.
<leo__> autodestrukcja
<dweller> leo__: wiesz co to słownik
<leo__> dweller sorki pisze na szybko
<gjm> iueufbibisdbgnurithpeh
<gjm> sorki
<gjm> piszę na szybko
<gjm> :Uuu
<tigher3> może zna  ktoś kanał mintdebian.pl
<tigher3> czy jakos tak
<Ashiren> huh
<mati75> y
<Ashiren> predzej mint.pl albo mint-pl
<mati75> #linuxmint-pl
<tigher3> mati75 własnie tak
<mati75> sam go zakładalem
<Ashiren> :c
<tigher3> a wiecej kanałów polskich IRC ?
<mati75> #archlinux-pl
<mati75> #gentoo-pl
<mati75> reszta to trupy
<tigher3> dobrze wiedziec
<tigher3> polaska chyba słoba jest na irc?
<Dread> nie :3
<Bodzioslaw> wat
<tigher3> a polskie kanała nie koniecznie związane z linuxe?
<tigher3> z linuxem?*
<Ashiren> linux to zycie
<Ashiren> po co rozmawiac o czyms innym niz linux
<mati75> na freenode to sam opensource
<Ashiren> np ##windows
<tigher3> windows zdecydowanie mnie nie interesuje
<tigher3> ashiren po co? po to zeby czasami wejsc na inny czat niz interiaczat bo tam wszyscy sie kłócą
<en0x> o interia czat jeszcze istnieje?
<Ashiren> a moze onet czat :v
<tigher3> na  interii byłaem tydzien temu to jeszcze była
<tigher3> onetczat tak samo kazdy z kazdym sie kłóci
<tigher3> a tu kultura widze
<Ashiren> bo dopiero tu wszedles
<Ashiren> ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-09
<dupek> siema
<TheNumb> iema
<Bodzioslaw> ema
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-10
<b4t> elo pany
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/07/a98de17816cb2d83325a3375fe4c99c1.png
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/bKjAzHm.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ezQXp2Q.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8531521280/hE5FB7F03/
<Ashiren> :3 :o 3: http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aApPBAo_700b.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8526439168/hF1C4A78C/
<Lukiz> Witam.
<Lukiz> Chciałbym się zapytać - czy na tym kanale jest wsparcie dla Lubuntu?
<Lukiz> ??
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> jest wsparcie do wszystkiego oprocz ubuntu ~
<Lukiz> co?
<Lukiz> nie zrozumialem -,-
<Ashiren> skonkretyzuj pytanie to moze ktos obeznany odpowie
<Lukiz> głównie chodzi o to że nie umiem instalować .deb'ów
<Lukiz> pobrałem parę i d..a
<Lukiz> w gdebi czerwone napisy -.-
<Ashiren> a nie ma tych paczek w repozytorium
<Lukiz> wut?
<Lukiz> i jeszcze jedno...
<Lukiz> kubuntu nie pokazuje setupa
<Lukiz> w przypadku instalowania openoffice mam to:
<Lukiz> Error: Dependency is not satisfable: openoffice.org-core (=1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4)
<Lukiz> pytam, bo jestem totalnym linuxowym noobem
<Lukiz> a z racji podzespołów postanowiłem wybrać lubuntu
<Lukiz> i nie chce się zaaktualizować z płyty
<Ashiren> coz akurat dzisiaj slaby ruch (sobota i te sprawy)
<Lukiz> wjem :3
<Ashiren> x_x
<Lukiz> nie pomożesz?
<Bodzioslaw> >Dependency is not satisfable
<Bodzioslaw> zależności są zjebane ;x
<Lukiz> czyli?
<Bodzioslaw> czyli problem z paczkami potrzebnymi
<Lukiz> a jakie paczki potrzeba? ;v
<Lukiz> bo niestety nie wiem
<Lukiz> chcę zainstalować openoffice, stellarium, opentts, kdetoys
<Lukiz> i playonlinux
<Bodzioslaw> a jak ty to instalujesz
<Bodzioslaw> rozakowane wszystko?
<Bodzioslaw> rozpakowane*
<Lukiz> 2klik na .deba
<Lukiz> co rozpakowane?
<Bodzioslaw> ehh
<Lukiz> bo nwm
<Bodzioslaw> wchodzisz do tego katalogu
<Bodzioslaw> z tymi debiami
<Lukiz> no
<Bodzioslaw> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Lukiz> ale wchodzę tam terminalem?
<Bodzioslaw> tak
<Lukiz> kk
<Lukiz> czyli np sudo dpkg -i stellarium.deb ?
<Bodzioslaw> w menadżerze plików nie masz np. "open in terminal"?
<Bodzioslaw> ta
<Lukiz> Nie mam
<Bodzioslaw> ale tam więcej pakietów jest pewnie
<Lukiz> Lubuntu 14.04
<Lukiz> jakich więcej pakietów?
<Bodzioslaw> ls
<Bodzioslaw> sobie klepnij ;x
<Lukiz> przepraszam ale zupełnie nie wiem o czym mówisz ;(
<Bodzioslaw> czekaj
<Lukiz> kk :P
<Lukiz> afk
<Bodzioslaw> Lukiz: do katalogu DEBS wejdź i sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Bodzioslaw> tyle
<Lukiz> co to katalog debs?
<Bodzioslaw> lol
<Bodzioslaw> jak ty to instalujesz?
<Lukiz> http://giphy.com/gifs/cheezburger-facepalm-CWHLQfbBtbd72
<Lukiz> mam gdebi
<Lukiz> klikam dwuklikiem na plik *.deb
<Bodzioslaw> http://askubuntu.com/questions/471437/unable-to-install-apache-openoffice-4-1-on-ubuntu-14-04 masz i przeczytaj
<Lukiz> czyli muszę mieć sieć?
<Bodzioslaw> a masz już pobrane?
<Lukiz> plik deb tak
<Lukiz> nic innego
<Lukiz> odp?
<Bodzioslaw> pokaż ten katalog
<Bodzioslaw> co to instalujesz
<Lukiz> nie mogę ;v
<Lukiz> Bodzioslaw
<Bodzioslaw> lawl
<Lukiz> masz skype?
<Bodzioslaw> lolnope
<Lukiz> bo nie jestem w domu i nie mam dostępu do pc z linuxem
<Lukiz> a gg?
<Lukiz> czy cuś?
<Bodzioslaw> lolnope
<Lukiz> :<
<Lukiz> to jak coś wbijaj na freenode kanał #lubuntu-lukiz
<Lukiz> ok?
<Lukiz> tylko ci hasło podam
<Lukiz> hasło lolnope
<Lukiz> okej bodzioslaw?
<Bodzioslaw> otwórz sobie konsolę, wbij do katalogu i wpisz sudo dpkg -i *.deb
 * Bodzioslaw afk
 * Lukiz ok btw afk
 * Lukiz wyszedł
<TheNumb> gnuj
<gjm> 19:20         Lukiz │ to jak coś wbijaj na freenode kanał #lubuntu-lukiz
<gjm> 19:20         Lukiz │ ok?
<gjm> 19:20         Lukiz │ tylko ci hasło podam
<gjm> 19:20         Lukiz │ hasło lolnope
<gjm> co
<Bodzioslaw> tego nikt nie
<xaxes`> co
<xaxes`> Lukiz: a zależności masz?
 * Lukiz jest dalej przeciez -,-
<TheNumb> gnuj
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/APBSaDW.jpg
<xaxes`> Lukiz: i co z tego?
<Bodzioslaw> Ashiren: cute ;3
<Lukiz> Ashiren :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/j071sON.jpg
<marrtian> toxoplazmoaza! 0o
<papago> najlepszy system to Windows
<kutas69>           _
<kutas69>       ,--(_)                 |              |
<kutas69>     _/ ;-._\  __        |  | |,-. |  |,--. -+- |  |
<kutas69>    (_)(   ) c(..)o      |  | |  | |  ||  |  |  |  |
<kutas69>      \ ;-'_/\(=)        `--' `--' `--''  '  `- `--'
<kutas69>       `--(_)  /\
<kutas69>           w__/(_)         made by niggers
<papago> sram na wasze linuksowe pierdolenie
<kutas69>                /|
<kutas69>               | \                   for niggers
<kutas69> apt-get install jp2gmd
<Dread> gjm: kopaj
<kutas69> Dread: nasraj se do ryja xD
<papago> gjm: zrób mi loda z połykiem
<CookieM> jesus fucking christ ale tutaj gimbazą czuć
<Dread> to nie gimbaza
<Dread> to podbaza
<Dread> albo przedszkole
<papago> jan paweł drugi
<papago> gwałcił małe dzieci
<papago> a bóg zawsze kurwa x-D
<kutas69> Dread: filmik dla ciebie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmsRN78qMxM
<kutas69> sa tu jakies kobiety
<Dread> dobra, dobra, pszczoły jedzą gówno idźcie spać dzieci.
<kutas69> skompiluje gentoo za loda
<kutas69> Dread: jedzom guwno sie pisze
<papago> Dread, a byłeś na otwarciu?
<Dread> papago: parasola w twojej dupie?
<kutas69> piszem poprawnie po polsku
<papago> xD
<papago> Dread, widze że lurkujący kolega tutaj xD
<kutas69> Dread: daj adres
<kutas69> i numer telefonu
<kutas69> swoj
<kutas69> prosze prosze
<Dread> szynkę.
<Dread> bo nie dankę
<mati75> ja pierdole
<mati75> wakacje kurwa
<mati75> host-80-47-16-50.as13285.net
<Dread> no, kara sie nudzi.
<mati75> to vps
<mati75> w ovh
<mati75> a nie
<mati75> Tiscali UK Ltd
<gjm> sorry chłopaki, jestem nietrezeżwy
<Dread> spoko, daj opa matiemu, będzie po sprawie
<mati75> o
<gjm> zabiorą mi opa, ale leje na to
<Dread> kto
<mati75> jakoś reszty nie widać
<mati75> a połowy opów to od paru lat nie widziałem
<gjm> ja też
<gjm> żartuję
<gjm> uważaj na wujka bj
<mati75> tak sobie dam
<mati75> wujek bj to nick zawdzięcza od innego słowa
<gjm> wiemy
<Dread> :d
<Ashiren> jakiego?
<gjm> nie chcesz wiedzieć
<Dread> no zgadnij
<gjm> nic związanego z kotami
<Ashiren> to nie wiem
<mati75> dobra dziewczyna jest jak wąż - połyka w całości
<gjm> hue
<Dread> hue
<Ashiren> ,hue
<Ashiren> oh
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/nd5tyzw.jpg
<TheNumb> Ashiren: cycki byś wrzucił a nie
<mati75> https://41.media.tumblr.com/872e5db0efc76dbd4e4762d03f84c761/tumblr_nqulncCFlz1t2jfqgo1_500.jpg
<mati75> https://i.imgur.com/JBmwqK5.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> co tu sie odjebalo
<TheNumb> mati75: lepiej :3
<mati75> http://s18.motherlessmedia.com/dev421/0/563/264/0563264671.jpg
<xaxes`> lekka pedofilia detected
<TheNumb> xaxes`: krul mawia, że zawsze się lekko gwałci
<xaxes`> .cycki
<xaxes`> kurwa, nie ma bota
<xaxes`> Dread: robisz za bota
<Dread> co
<Dread> nie
<Dread> ,_,
<xaxes`> zrób sobie hajlajta na .cycki i .kotki
<xaxes`> będziesz wrzucać obrazki na kanał
<Voldenet> ja mam hajlajta na .kotki
<Voldenet> wpisz xaxes`
<xaxes`> .kotki
<Voldenet> xaxes`: Chodx, zobaczysz jakie mam fajne kotki w piwnicy
<Voldenet> aj, zepsułem
<Voldenet> ale sens zachowany
<xaxes`> dobrze, prosze pana, panie w płaszczu i fedorze
<Voldenet> [podejrzaność intensyfikuje]
<xaxes`> ma pan jakieś cukierki?
 * Bodzioslaw podaje Voldenet cukierki
<xaxes`> gjm: kurwa, nie tak mocno
<TheNumb> gjm: ogarnij się
<gjm> jestem ogarnięty
<TheNumb> nie
<Bodzioslaw> ej
<Bodzioslaw> on pije mniej niż TheNumb
<Bodzioslaw> ;x
<Bodzioslaw> yeswas
<TheNumb> no
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: kopsnij drina
 * TheNumb nie pije od 2 tygodni
<Bodzioslaw> shit happens
<gjm> yep
<xaxes`> proszę pana, a on powiedział 'kupa'!
<Dread> tak
<Voldenet> xaxes`: każdemu się zdarza
<Voldenet> nieładnie tak wytykać palcami
<xaxes`> Voldenet: wytknąłem to kijkiem z gównem
<gjm> kolega, nie?
 * mati75 wyciąga popcorn
 * Voldenet wyciąga coś innego
<gjm> cockporn
 * xaxes` wciąga coś innego
 * Bodzioslaw czuje napalm
<gjm> dobra, żartowałem
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb mówi, że jest nagi
 * Voldenet używa zdolności węchu
<Voldenet> a więc to tak pachnie szleństwo
<Bodzioslaw> :DDD
<gjm> woot
#ubuntu-pl 2015-07-12
<gjm> TheNumb kradnie tekty djcoola
<Lukiz> Bodzioslaw
<Lukiz> zrobiłem sudo dpkg -i nazwa.deb i nic
<Lukiz> pokazuje zjebane zależności
<drathir> ++
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> jacekowski: jaj sie nazywal ten javowy modularny system mailowy?
<drathir> jaj/jak*
<drathir> bo kurczaki calkiem mi z glowy wylecialo ;/
<Ashiren> jajjaj
<drathir> Ashiren: kto Cie goni?
<redik> Moze ktos tutaj bedzie wiedzial, moim celem jest zrobienie skryptu .php odpalajacego radio w mplayerze, napisalem cos takiego: http://wklej.org/hash/48e3db69743/
<redik> Niestety mplayer odpala sie a potem wylacza
<redik> Jakis pomysl co tu moze byc nie tak?
<Carno> redik, http://php.net/manual/en/function.exec.php czytal?
<redik> Carno: Czytal
<redik> Carno: doradzisz cos czy bedziesz rzucal manuale? z exec tez probowalem
<Carno> redik, "If a program is started with this function, in order for it to continue running in the background, the output of the program must be redirected to a file or another output stream."
<Carno> a tu masz cala litanie rozwiazan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1019867/is-there-a-way-to-use-shell-exec-without-waiting-for-the-command-to-complete
<Bodzioslaw> chciałem być miły bo miałem taki kaprys
<Bodzioslaw> i co?
<Bodzioslaw> i gówno, nadal zjebał
<Ashiren> hm?
<Bodzioslaw> Ashiren: patrz na 9:57
<Ashiren> trzeba bylo polecic archa
<Ashiren> tam nie ma devow
<Ashiren> s/v/b
<Bodzioslaw> ja mam archa
<Bodzioslaw> i gentoo
<Bodzioslaw> światło słoneczne dziwne na mnie działa...
<redik> clear
<redik> sry ww
<redik> Przestudiowalem caly poradnik o tym php shell exec
<redik> <?php
<redik> shell_exec('sudo -u irondew nohup  mplayer -slave /var/www/1.mp3 2> /dev/null > /dev/null &'));
<redik> ?>tak wyglada skrypt
<redik> nadal nie dziala
<redik> z poleceniem wszystko okej, przy odpaleniu w terminalu odtwarza muzyke
<mati75> sudo skonfigurowane?
<redik> tzn?
<mati75> uruchamiasz php pewnie jako www-data
<mati75> czy skonfigurowane jest dla tego usera sudo?
<mati75> bo pewnie czeka na hasło
<redik> Odpalilem teraz ten srypt php z konsoli
<redik> i taki blad wylecial
<redik> PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected ')' in /var/www/moze.php on line 2
<mati75> serio?
<redik> Poprawilem go i z poziomu php skrypt.php w terminalu wszysto dziala
<redik> w przegladarce niestety nie..
<mati75> napisałem dlaczego
<redik> jak skonfigurowac to sudo?
<mati75> ban na google masz?
<redik> Skoro wiesz to chyba mozesz powiedziec?
<redik> dobra juz mam
<Bodzioslaw> lol wut
<mati75> wakacje kurwa
<mati75> mać
<revik> mati75: dodalem do visudo ten skrypt php i nadal nie dziala..
<mati75> nie skrypt
<revik> mati75: odpalam localhost/skrypt.php i tylko biale tlo, mplayer prawdopodobnie wlacza sie tylko na chwile
<mati75> a dałeś żeby coś zwracał?
<revik> mati75: a jak to zrobic? nie znam sie zbytnio na php
<mati75> echo "dupa",
<Bodzioslaw> a po co ci mplayer
<Bodzioslaw> jak mpv jest lepsze v;
<revik> mati75: dupa pokazuje sie w oknie przegladarki
<mati75> to skrypt działa
<revik> mati75: no wlasnie, co moze byc nie tak..
<BlessJah> mati75: język
<BlessJah> xaxes` i Bodzioslaw podobnie
<Bodzioslaw> ok
<mati75> \o/ wujek bj
<BlessJah> za młody jestem na wujka
<mati75> czyli młodszy ode mnie jesteś
<mati75> ;]
<Bodzioslaw> [;
<BlessJah> mati75: jesli liczba w nicku to wiek, owszem, jestem mlodszy
<mati75> oj nie
<gjm> /nick amanda99
<Bodzioslaw> ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-11
<Ashiren>  
<tobiasz29>  
<gjm> https://i.imgur.com/p8bAwpV.gifv
<Ashiren> stare
<jacekowski>  /j hackrf
<gjm> ooooooooooo, haker
<gjm> uu
<drathir> lol
<drathir> lol strazacy na akcje pojechali powyzej 1.4 promila ;p
<gjm> no i prawidłowo
<gjm> na sucho mieli gasić? :>
<drathir> ciekawe czy ugasili ;p
<drathir> niby cofajac w auto jakies przylozyli ;p
<drathir> zapewne droge tarasowalo...
<gjm> jeszcze jak
<tobiasz29> "Tato, kto to jest pijak?"  "Hm, widzisz tamte 2 drzewa? Pijak widzi 4."  "Ale tato, tam stoi tylko jedno".   stare, ale jare...
<drathir> hrhr
<dj_oko> \(▰益▰)/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-15
<dj_oko> \(▰益▰)/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-16
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/WiCYCU_XUfM5BhDT94YW-dta0zyx8f1MRDXGWaQ6nDM.jpg?w=1024&s=403b7ca9438ecf182580d2cf28593fa2
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/44196093fe064257aaff48e3573227fd?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=06229e2c8cf145d7fc158a3e537f1632
<d42> kotki stupki
<d42> stupki kotki :3
<drathir> stupki kotkow?
<drathir> kocio-tropki ^^
<CookieM> time to feed the god of Saturday http://i.imgur.com/p52ysqw.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/pUq0epG.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/w6Xvu1b.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-17
<gjm> 1st
<tobiasz29> poniekąt sekąt
<gjm> http://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-forums-hack-exposes-two-million-users/
<gjm> [cook][czesc]
<CXIV> Cześć
<CXIV> Kupę lat :D
<ncx> czesc
<CXIV> Nie płaczę za fglrx
<AleksiejLublov> ja też
<AleksiejLublov> nie używałem tego od dobrych 8 lat
<CXIV> Nie używałem Linuxa od mniej więcej tego czasu..
<AleksiejLublov> i prawidłowo, linux ssie :P
 * AleksiejLublov hides
<CXIV> Przesadziłem, moją ostatnią wersją było 8.04
<CXIV> A gdzie podziewa się nasza mandaryńska koleżanka?
<CXIV> Czy btrfs wymaga dodatkowych ustawień by optymalnie działać z dyskami SSD?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> powinien sam wykryc ssd
<jacekowski> w dmesgu powinienes miec cos z stylu
<jacekowski> [    7.835279] BTRFS: detected SSD devices, enabling SSD mode
<CXIV> Tak, jest
<CXIV> Dzięki
<CXIV> fstrim podaje że 21 GB were trimmed
<CXIV> Nie tworzyłem partycji SWAP
<CXIV> Dobranoc
<gjm> no i wylądował
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-10
<malutka> Hi
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-11
<sadji> czesc
<gjm> Tak.
<sadji> mam takie dosc podstawowe pytanie. jesli mam pobrane zrodla jakies aplikacji. w jakim katalogu one powinny zostac wypakowane zeby kazdy uzytkownik mogl z niego korzystac i zeby zostal zachowany sens logiczny katalogow
<Dread> a po co kazdy użytkownik ma mieć dostęp do źródeł
<sadji> znaczy akurat w przypadku noda nic nie trzeba kompilowac tylko odpalac skrypt z katalogu bin
<gjm> Żeby się napić, chyba że to gorące źródła.
<sadji> ale sa zrodla w ktorych trzeba wykonac make make install i dotychczac wszystko siedzialo w katalogu downloads ;d
<Dread> wait, że chcesz nodejs instalować z źródeł? ;d
<sadji> nie, troche zamieszalem
<sadji> kolejny przypadek podalem po prostu
<Dread> wiesz, w tym momencie zamieszałeś na tyle, że grzyb wie co w sumie chcesz uzyskać i z czego
<gjm> instructions unclear
<sadji> ;d
<sadji> moze inaczej, jesli sciagacie jakies zrodla. paczka .tar. domyslnie laduje w katalogu download tam jest wypakowana i kompilowana, i to jest ok wedlug was?
<Carno> \n
<gjm> Co Ty w ogóle chcesz kompilować?
<Ashiren> make install zwykle zainstaluje gdzie indziej, ale to zalezy od zrodel
<Voldenet> sadji: ja robię tak, że dla takich przypadków robię specjalnie katalog w /opt
<Voldenet> i zasadniczo kompiluję w homie, użytkownikiem pod konkretną aplikację
<Voldenet> co daje mi jakąśtam gwarancję, że przypadkowo nie rozwalę sobie dystrybucji
<sadji> wlasnie tez o opt pomyslalem
<Voldenet> (make install robię tym userem, który kompiluje)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-12
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19884371_1925409171049526_4315483106417005429_n.jpg?oh=58925cf3d2a483e057b40c2a560dae73&oe=5A002A92
<Matan> bry
<firemark> elo
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-13
<Matan> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-14
<pietrek> Witam
<pietrek> Używam do odtwarzania muzyki online mplayera
<firemark> to dobrze
<firemark> gratuluję
<pietrek> I na przykład odtwarzam w terminalu to: mplayer http://olsztyn.radio.pionier.net.pl:8000/z/roxyfm.ogg
<pietrek> A jak sprawić, żeby w terminalu zagrała ta strona: http://www.eskago.pl/radio/rock
<Voldenet> "zagrała strona internetowa"?
<Voldenet> No, zasadniczo musisz wziąć z niej link do streamu
<Voldenet> ale przyznam się bez bicia, że mi nie działa
<pietrek> Tak, przez przeglądarkę gra. A chciałbym to radio sobie "zapuszczać" w terminalu jak kilka innych.
<Voldenet> mi przez przeglądarkę nie gra
<pietrek> w terminalu wyskakuje:
<pietrek> [~] $ mplayer http://www.eskago.pl/radio/rock
<pietrek> MPlayer 1.2.1 (Debian), built with gcc-5.3.1 (C) 2000-2016 MPlayer Team
<pietrek> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<pietrek> mplayer: No such file or directory
<pietrek> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<pietrek> Playing http://www.eskago.pl/radio/rock.
<pietrek> Resolving www.eskago.pl for AF_INET6...
<pietrek> Couldn't resolve name for AF_INET6: www.eskago.pl
<gjm> jezu
<pietrek> Resolving www.eskago.pl for AF_INET...
<pietrek> Connecting to server www.eskago.pl[212.180.238.58]: 80...
<pietrek> Cache size set to 320 KBytes
<pietrek> Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)
<Voldenet> pastebin jest rzeczą, pietrku
<firemark> pietrek: bucu, pastebina użyj
<pietrek> libavformat version 56.40.101 (external)
<pietrek> Exiting... (End of file)
<gjm> .mode +q pietrek
<gjm> fug
<pietrek> Przepraszam, już czytam co to pastebin i jak go użyć. ;-)
<firemark> przyda się
<firemark> czyli uruchamia się z streamem tylko nie odtwarza muzyki?
<pietrek> Czy tak jest dobrze? https://pastebin.com/vxF9QcGp
<pietrek> W przeglądarce gra w terminalu nie gra.
<gjm> No bo nie ma prawa grać.
<gjm> Potrzebujesz linku do streama.
<gjm> pietrek: http://forum.aqq.eu/topic/1965-linki-do-stacji-radiowych/page-10#entry130840
<gjm> nosz kruwa
<gjm> "mogą pojawić się objawy suchości pochwy"
<gjm> radio w XXI wieku
<firemark> no jak slucham w samochodzie to wyglada na to, ze jestem strasznie chory na wszystko
<firemark> i tez mi dolega suchosc pochwy
<gjm> konar nie płonie
<Matan> ona: mam suche wargi / on: a boli jak chodzisz? / ona: co? / on: co?
<pietrek> @gjm te linki nie grają. komunikat Playlist parsing disabled for security reasons. Ignoring file.
<gjm> Który na przykład Ci nie gra?
<pietrek> http://acdn.smcloud.net/t013-1_mp3.pls
<gjm> pietrek: http://wstaw.org/m/2017/07/14/graibuczy.png
<gjm> dla mplayera jest pewnie jakiś przełącznik
<gjm> pietrek: mplayer -playlist link
<pietrek> @gjm działa :-)
<gjm> Wiem.
<pietrek> Może na tej liście jest radio o które mi chodzi. ;-)
<pietrek> Wielkie dzięki! :-)
<gjm> Spoko.
<AW71> cześć
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDzmyYZ_460sv.mp4
<AW71> dobranoc
<malutka> słodkie Ashiren <3
<malutka> happy Caturday :>
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-15
<gjm> malutka: Czemu nie śpisz?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/uujwruV_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high
<Ashiren> https://g.redditmedia.com/fHvgNpgJffpO8Xs-iWe0OOKiv7CJAXr9fUcH6Vl776U.gif?fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&s=ffbe84ee615f3e603e49820a3c6b942a
<Ashiren> bedzie malo kotow. moze cos upichce wieczorem
<gjm> Co będziesz pichcił?
<bastetmilo> kota?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Cześć!
<bastetmilo> gjm: cześć
<gjm> Gdzie jesteś?
<malutka> Nie dosyć ze sobota i imieniny kota, to dodatkowo mam dziś urodziny :D
<malutka> \o/
<gjm> ooooooooo
<gjm> kurde
<gjm> fakt
<gjm> Wszystkiego najlepszego, Becinko!
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2017/07/15/image-007.jpg
<bastetmilo> gjm: w Kioto
<gjm> uhhhhhh
<gjm> zjadłbym ramen
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: witaj... jak mozesz nad kotkami sie znecac... upichcic co najwyzej nowa skladanke kotkow... ^^
<drathir> gjm: ++
<drathir> bastetmilo: pogoda?
<drathir> malutka: tez sie dolacze wszystkiego naj...
<bastetmilo> drathir: lato uderzyło z rozmachem, jak jest upał to na całego, ale często jest upał+deszcz
<malutka> Dzięki drathir , gjm ;*
<drathir> bastetmilo: a tecze ? ^^
<bastetmilo> umm
<bastetmilo> nie widzialam jeszcze
<bastetmilo> drathir: ale widziałam tęcze nad Andami, w Bogocie, widok jeden z piękniejszych ;)
<gjm> Czego Ty nie widziałaś.
<bastetmilo> Monglii nie widzialam
<gjm> To już wiemy gdzie pojedziesz później.
<bastetmilo> jeszcze wizy nie dostałam i nie wiem czy mi się uda :)
<drathir> bastetmilo: mmm...
<drathir> bastetmilo: boja sie ze im jaki zabierzesz? ;p
<gjm> joki
<bastetmilo> drathir: nie do Tybetu, tylko do Mongolii
<Ashiren> https://i.redd.it/dboziov6mo9z.jpg
<malutka> piękny <3
<Ashiren> :o https://youtu.be/JdGpaYfKQhs
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redd.it/cugaw6hykr9z.jpg
<Ashiren> https://i.redd.it/5x3xd2s9vr9z.jpg
<gjm> 10:08 <@gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2017/07/15/image-007.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-09
<Spass> o/ dzień dobry, miłego poniedziałku wszystkim - https://i.imgur.com/EUdHSlS.gifv
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> Cześć!
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-10
<malutka_> o/
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
<grek> czesc uzywa ktos dockera ?
<grek> chopdzi mi o informacje jaka jest praktyka jak mam projekt np php7.2 + mysql to robie sobie 2 konterery dokera pod ten projekt , czy wspoldzielic pomiedzy projektami - sporo z nich dziala na podobnej konfiguracji + opcjonalnie dodatkowe (redis, elasticsearch, node)
<d42> grek: dwa kontenery
<grek> d42: dwa w sensie
<grek> dla kazdego projektu osobny mysql
<grek> czy jakos je wspoldzielic
<d42> w sensie używaj docker-compose
<d42> i rób to na osobnych kontenerach
<grek> prubuje odpalic ten https://github.com/bourdeau/docker-symfony4 tzn uruchomilem
<d42> i kup sobie słownik, ziomek
<grek> ale jak zrobie drugi projekt mowi ze porty sa zajete
<grek> nie do konca rozumiem jak je skonfigurowac, dla kazdego ustawiac inne ? widoczne dla hosta
<grek> pacuje nad ok 5-8 projektami dosc sporo tego bedzie z zaleznosciami jak to nie problem to ok
<d42> generalnie nie muszą być widoczne dla hosta
<d42> ale możesz sobie w ports dać             - "127.0.0.1:${HOST_DATABASE_PORT:-3307}:3306"
<grek> tylko po co wystawiany jest port mysql dla hosta - moze tak szybciej dziala niz polaczenie po ip -ale widze ze da sie dac link - pomiedzy app_1 i db_1 wiec chyba tak to powinno byc
<grek> za nic nie moge znalesc jakiegos rozsadnego przykladu
<d42> i w .env sobie wrzucic hosts_database_port=2137
<d42> i miec jeden template we wszystkich projektach z roznym portem na hosta
<grek> https://github.com/bourdeau/docker-symfony4 to jest ok ?
<d42> no kontenery powinny miec link, czy tam network jak zyjesz w nowym dokerze
<d42> nie znam sie na symfony :^)
<grek> nie chodzi o symfony tylko o docker - php na apache z tego co widze + mysql
<grek> na symfony ja sie znam gorzej z serwerami ale musze to wdrozyc bo widze ze jest to super
<d42> gdzie w tym symfony sie konfiguruje baze danych w sumie? ;~;
<grek> z .env
<d42> nie dockera tylko symfony
<grek> symfony tez uzywa .env
<grek> tzn potem w parameters daje sie z .env zmienna
<grek> tylko widzisz ta przykladowa konfiguracja https://github.com/bourdeau/docker-symfony4/blob/master/docker-compose.yml
<grek> daje na hosta port mysl a nie linkuje
<grek> nie wiem jak mozna dac takie cos jako wzorcowa konfiguraja - wiekszosc osob jak skonczy jedne projekt robi drugi wiec a drugim juz nie zadziala a pewnie docker latwo pozwala na prace nad wieloma projektami bo po to przeciez to jest
<d42> no właśnie sie nad tym zastanawiam
<d42> i w sumie bym powiedział, ze w jak większości wypadków po prostu gość, który to robił jest debilem :^)
<drathir> Ashiren: dzis kotki tez...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-11
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-12
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<Spass> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-13
<malutka> o/
<drathir> bry...
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> siema
<bartek> hiho
<Spass> cześć
<Ashiren> ohayou
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> lubicie kanyego westa
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> ??
<drathir> sylwek-ibm-r50e: witam...
<gjm> https://pics.me.me/kanye-west-kanye-east-5878206.png
<gjm> hehe śmieszne
<malutka> nie lubię go
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> heh no niektorzy to nawet jakby cos niesamwoitego ich w leb puknelo to beda marudzic
<gjm> Z czym masz problem?
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> nie do cb
<Dread> eh :D
<drathir> sylwek-ibm-r50e: w mysl zasady dzen bez banana dniem straconym... radzilbym uwazac, bo jeszcze wczesna godzina...
<malutka> sylwek-ibm-r50e, slyszales kiedykolwiek jak KW sie wypowiada? posluchaj jak gada od rzeczy te farmazony...
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> ostatnio faktycznie dziwnie mowi ale to przez leki psychotropowe ktore mu dali po liposuckji a liposukcje zrobil bo mimal zaburzenia wizerunku
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> miał*
<mati75> kto to jest kanye west
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> muzyk
<mati75> >  afroamerykanski raper, wokalista, producent muzyczny oraz projektant modowy
<mati75> > muzyk
<mati75> wybierz jedno
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> a muzyk to co robi?
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> no wlasnie wybralem jendo z wymienionych zawodow
<mati75> raper to nie muzyk
<mati75> rap to nie muzyka
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> ale on malo rapu robi
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> on wokalistow zaprasza skrzypkow itp i robi wielogatunkowe nutki
<CookieM> jeżeli ktoś uważa muzykę za „fenomen socjologiczny”, to tak
<CookieM> początki rapu z lat 80., duet Run DMC ze Stevenem Tylerem, to było nawet fajne, potem nadszedł „rap zaangażowny”: 2Pac, Eminem i afirmacja „thug life” i przestało już być tak wesoło
<CookieM> tym niemniej nagroda Pulitzera dla Kendricka Lamara jest tutaj ważnym akcentem, że rap jest wehikułem opowieści o życiu wielu ludzi
<CookieM> a West „popisał” się ostatnio stwierdzeniem, że niewolnictwo jego czarnych braci nie było losem a „wyborem”, czym zasłużył sobie na ostrą krytykę ze strony tych środowisk
<mati75> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3K2StVcV1Yo
<mati75> tyle w temacie
<mati75> o mama zabrała intenet
<drathir> CookieM: to tak jakby powiedzial, ze obozy hitlerowskie nie byly tragedia a wyborem... ;/
 * drathir tam za rapem jakos za bardzo nie szaleje ale np eminem ma fajne kawalki...
<CookieM> drathir, dokładnie
<drathir> inna sprawa ze rap czesto jest przesadnie wulgarny co nie ulatwaia sluchania niestety w moim przypadku ;p
 * drathir jest w stanie wlatcow much zniesc, ale juz tych sasiadow/wojkow/czy tam szwagrow ni ma bata nie trawie...
<drathir> 7u
<CookieM> tak, mnie w szczególności „wykańczają” pojawiające się nagle odgłosy strzałów z samopałów
<CookieM> człowiek dosłownie podskakuje
<drathir> CookieM: nom... choc do rapowania jako techniki szybkiego mowienia szacunek mam...
<drathir> CookieM: pm mozna?
<CookieM> tak
<okularni2> witam
<okularni2> jeszcze raz
<okularni2> co się stało z ruchami na rzecz p2p jak emule ?? Co byście powiedzieli jakbym miał reklamę na PIRATEBAY
<okularni2> łe
<Ashiren> a ile takowa kosztuje
<okularni2> niewiem
<xdudi> mogłaby się okazać dość nieskuteczna
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> siema w jakie gierki teraz gracie?
<malutka> w gierki słowne
<Voldenet> no, ja ostatnimi czasy pykam sobie w gry planszowe
<Voldenet> taki samotnik to wspaniała zabawa
<Voldenet> polecam i Tobie
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> samemu w gry planoszwe?
<Ashiren> tylko pilkaryki na kartce!
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> aaaa
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> na kurniku czasem gram
<Ashiren> o i lubie popykac w pacmana
<xdudi> Ashiren: może spodoba Ci się xmoto
<Voldenet> sylwek-ibm-r50e: ano, nie uwierzyłbyś ile rzeczy można robić samemu
<Voldenet> można na przykład zrobić bota, któremu będzie się zadawać wszystkie bezsensowne pytania
<Voldenet> zamiast zawracać innym głowę
<Ashiren> a moze on go zrobil
<okularni2> jak założyć stronę żeby jak najdłużej żyła ?
<Ashiren> znalezc hosting gdzie uzywaja btrfs
<sylwek-ibm-r50e> Voldenet: pojechales mi?
<Voldenet> sylwek-ibm-r50e: a czy zadałeś jakieś bezsensowne pytania?
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-14
<TheNumb> Ashiren: gdzie kotki
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.redditmedia.com/ylCtDillX6yRbAWqo9n6u8Tj3DbAA26ntmoPkJOQBMk.jpg?fit=crop&crop=faces%2Centropy&arh=2&w=640&s=398bcf3833b194afc77e1529b606a6cc
<malutka> o/
<malutka> :3
<gjm> Cześć.
<Spass> kurde same rude
<Spass> cześć o/
<gjm> Widzę że się dobrze bawiliście.
<gjm> :>
<Ashiren> ?
<malutka> sam jesteś rudy Spass ;]
<Spass> wredny może i tak, ale nie rudy :)
<root__> test
<malutka> faild
<root__> exit
<gjm> Ja naprawdę nie wiem.
<malutka> ja nie wiem bardziej gjm
<malutka> co tu takie bezopactwo?
<Ashiren> a ja wiem!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/8f2kwn5e5u911.jpg
<malutka> *o*
<dfgg> :3
<malutka> \O/
<grek> czesc wie ktos moze dlaczego jak w kontenerze dockera instaluje mysql to nie pyta o haslo
<gjm> ,,,,,,,
<grek> nie rozumiem tez skoro projekt ma miec swoje kontenery np apache, mysql, elastic to po co one sa osobne a nie jako jeden
<grek> do tego wszystkie w przykladach wystawiaja porty w taki sposob robi sie balagan w portgach nie lepiej odpalic dla projektu jeden kontener z  php mysql
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/weht2ek6vw911.jpg
<malutka> <3
<Voldenet> grek69: a to nie ma przypadkiem działać tak, że docker ma apache, mysql, elastic i tylko powystawiane na zewnątrz to, co potrzebne?
<Voldenet> więc tak naprawdę mysql chyba nawet nie musi być wystawiony
<Voldenet> z drugiej strony im bardziej rozrzuconą infrastrukturę masz, tym gorzej trzymać wszystko na jednej maszynie, bo wracasz do bałaganiku, który masz normalnie
<Voldenet> s/na jednej maszynie/w jednym kontenerze/
<Voldenet> więc dobrym pytaniem jest w ogóle czy potrzebny Ci docker i po co
<Voldenet> podczas, gdy w ładnej architekturze "jeden dockerfile - jeden serwis" jest łatwiej tym wszystkim zarządzać i nawet jak każdy dockerfile wymaga innych wersji libek, to bałagan się nie zrobi
<Voldenet> więc ostatecznie, to jeśli chcesz użyć dockera, to po prostu inne podejście nie ma sensu
<Voldenet> przy czym, zawsze możesz zapytać jakiegoś devopa, który używa kontenerów, bo nie znam detali
<Voldenet> i jakby coś, to mnie nie cytuj ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-15
<malutka> o/
<TheNumb> Voldenet: mysql w dockerze na produkcji to nie jest dobry pomysł
<TheNumb> Nadal nie ma skutecznego mechanizmu trzymania danych w dockerze
<TheNumb> Volumeny są takie sobie
<TheNumb> Docker najlepiej się spisuje w wypadku aplikacji które nie trzymają stanu
<Bodzioslaw> >db w dockerze
<Bodzioslaw> pls
<Voldenet> TheNumb: cóż, jak dla mnie to trzymanie czegokolwiek w dockerze, co nie ma bardzo zawiłych dependencies to średni pomysł
<Voldenet> ale ja nie używam dockera, VMki z odpowiednimi skryptami robią robotę ;)
<Voldenet> tzn. nie ma sensu stawiać dockera dla appki, która w zasadzie jest statycznie polinkowana
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-12
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-13
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/td3xwez8xi931.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/2js6w59mcg931.jpg
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/8zwc5tvg1i931.jpg
<malutka> mao dziś
<lisu> o/
<lisu> irc umiera https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yh2InVsFag
#ubuntu-pl 2019-07-14
<malutka> o/
<Voldenet> lisu: to już od 10 lat, ale jakoś słabo mu to umieranie idzie
<Dread> tak bardzo.
